# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  Alberto Contador - Kirjanpitäjästä pääjohtaja

## vetooo

Tällaiselle ketjulle on on ollut jo useammassa viestissä toivetta. Ja ihmettelen miksi en itsekään ole älynnyt perustaa ketjua  aiemmin.

Tähän siiis kaikki Contadoriin liittyvät jutustelut.
_
Ketjun avausviesti AC:n Curriculum vitae'neen tulee, kunhan olen saanut sen lopullisesti valmiiksi.
_
Täällä on muutamalle yksittäiselle ajajalle oma ketjunsa, joten päätin pistää pystyy ketjun Alberto Contadorista. Kuten varmasti allekirjoituskestani huomaa, Contador on suosikkipyöräilijäni. Ensimmäinen muistikuvani Contadorista on Ranskan ympäriajosta 2005, kun hän tikkasi Courchevelin nousua ylös. Taakse jäivät muun muassa hänen kapteeninsa Roberto Heras ja kolminkertainen Grand Tour -voittaja Denis Mentshov.

Alberto Contador ilmestyi maailmaan espanjalaisperheen kolmantena lapsena 6. joulukuuta vuonna 1982. Alberton suurimpana pyöräilyinnoittajana toimi hänen neljä vuotta vanhempi veljensä Fran. Alberto harrasti varhaisnuoruudessaan ensiksi jalkapalloa ja yleisurheilua, mutta lopulta vaakakuppi alkoi kallistua pyöräilyn suuntaan. Pintolainen aloitti ammattimaisen harjoittelun 15-vuotiaana ja vuotta myöhemmin hän liittyi paikalliseen Real Velo Club Portillo -junioriseuraan. Junioriuran ensimmäisen vuoden jälkeen voittosarake osoitti pyöreää nollaa, mutta Contadorin potentiaalia oli jo tuolloin havaittavissa. Contador saavutti junioriuransa ensimmäisen ykköstilan toisena kautenaan. 

Contadorin ura sai lisää tuulta siipien alle 2000-luvun taitteessa, kun hän otti arvostettujen juniorikilpailujen ykköstiloja. Ensimmäinen todellinen meriitti tuli vuonna 2002, kun Contador voitti Espanjan alle 23-vuotiaiden aika-ajomestaruuden. Once-tallin silloista päällikköä Manolo Saizia voidaan pitää Contadorin ammattilaisuran alkuaikojen tärkeimpänä tekijänä. Saiz pestasi Kirjanpitäjän nuorisojoukkueeseensa ja tulosta alkoi tulla välittömästi. Contador nousi jo 20-vuotiaana Oncen edustusjoukkueeseen vuonna 2003. Ammattilaisuran ensimmäinen voitto heltisi heti debyyttikaudella Puolan ympäriajon aika-ajosta. Suuriin ympäriajoihin ei kuitenkaan ollut vielä avauskaudella asiaa, vaan Contadoria kilpailutettiin pienemmissä etappikilpailuissa.

Contadorin ammattilaisuran ensimmäiset vuodet eivät olleet pelkkää ruusuilla tanssimista. Contador kaatui rajusti Vuelta a Asturiasin etappikisassa vuonna 2004. Hän löi päänsä voimakkaasti asfalttiin. Parin päivän sairaalahoidon jälkeen Contador kotiutettiin, mutta hän alkoi tuntea olonsa heikoksi. Contadorilla diagnosoitiin sairaalassa paha verihyytymä päässä, ja se jouduttiin poistamaan vaativalla leikkauksella. Contador vietti sairaalassa viikkoja ja luonnollisesti loppukauden pyöräilykilpailut jäivät väliin vuonna 2004.

Contador palasi toisitoimiin entistä vahvempana polkijana. Hän otti uransa ensimmäisen ison voiton kahdeksan kuukautta leikkauksen jälkeen Tour Down Under -kilpailussa viemällä profiililtaan vaativan 5. etapin nimiinsä. Contador on jälkikäteen maininnut sen olevan edelleen hänen uransa suurin voitto. Seuraavalla kaudella (2005) tuli menstystä Tour de Romandiesta ja Sveitsin ympäriajosta. Molemmista espanjalainen nappasi kovan vuoristoetapin ykköstilan.

Contadorin todelllinen läpimurtokausi oli 2007. Maaliskuussa ajetussa Pariisi-Nizza-kilpailussa Contador nousi ensimmäistä kertaa ison katsojakunnan tietoisuuten viemällä nimiinsä kaksi etappia ja kokonaiskilpailun. Espanjalaisen aktiivinen ja agressiivinen ajotyyli miellyttivät katsojan silmää siinä määrin, että allekirjoittanut löysi vihdoin ja viimein kiistattoman suosikkiajajan. Contadorin kausi jatkui menestyksekkäästi jo muutamaa viikkoa myöhemmin Vuelta Castilla y Leonin etappivoitolla jo kokonaiskilpailun ykköstilalla.

Espanjalaista pidettiin ennen heinäkuun Ranskan ympäriajoa lähinnä alle 25-vuotiaiden ajajien kilpailuosuuden suurimapana ennakkosuosikkina. Touriin starttasi varsin vahva ja leveä voittajakandidaattien joukko, joten Contadorin menestymismahdollisuudet yhteiskilpailussa olivat ohuet. Kuvia kumartamatta Contador suoritutui Lontoon prologista mainiosti sijoittuen 15:nneksi. Alpeille saavuttiin ensimmäisen kilpailuviikon lopuksi, ja silloin nähtiin ensimmäisen kerran mitä jatkossa nähtäisiin. Contador ajoi agressiivisesti iskien irti 8. ja 9. etapilla. Kasipätkän maalinousulla Tignesiin Contador kärsi ratkaisevalla hetkellä rengasrikon ja Galibierin alamäessä navakka vastatuuli esti aikaeron repimisen muihin.

Albin aika-ajon päätteeksi tuloslista alkoi näyttää siltä, että Maillot Jaune'n kohtalo olisi kolmen ajajan kauppa. Touria yliluonnollisen hyvin siihen asti hallinnut Michael Rasmussen oli minuutin karkumatkala Cadel Evansiin. Contador kärkkyi kolmantena kahden ja puolen minuutin päässä. Pyreneitten ensimmäinen kova vuoripäivä ja maalinousu Plateau de Beille alkoi erotella jyviä akanoista. Rasmussen tutkaili tilannetta, Contador iski karkuun ja lopulta tanskalainen pelasi Evansin pois etappivoittotaistelusta. Tästä lähtien oli selvää, että Rasmussenin vakavin haaster oli nuori espanjalainen.

Plateau de Beillen kirikamppailun hoidellut Contador jatkoi väkeviä esityksiään 15. etapin päätösnousulla Peyresoudella. Hän tykitteli useita ketoja ja vain Rasmussen pystyi vastaamaan iskuihin. Sitten edessä oli 16. etappi ja Aubisquen maalivuori. Kovasta ajajamassasta erottui lopulta kolme vahvinta, Rasmussen, Contador ja hänen tallitoverinsa Levi Leipheimer. Rasmussen oli tällä kerrtaa selvästi vahvin ja repi päätöskilometrillä reilusti eroa Discovery-tallin kaksikkoon.

Rasmussenin rasitteena oli miltei Tourin alusta alkaen ollut epäselvyydet hänen ilmoittamistaan olinpaikoisa dopingtestaajille. Aubisquen jälkeen pullataikina alkoi paisua vaarallisen voimakkaasti. Rasmussen väitti olleensa keväällä harjoittelemassa Meksikossa puhelin- ja faksikantavuuksien ulkopuolella, mutta todellisuudessa hän oli samaan aikaan Italiassa. Eräs neuvokas pyöräilyyn sidoksissa ollut italialaishenkilö käräytti tanskalaisen todellisen olinpaikan. Rasmussenin valehtelun seurauksena hänen tallinsa Rabobank päätti vetää keltapaidan pois kilpailusta.

Contadorista tuli huomaamatta Ranskan ympäriajon johtaja, ja hänellä oli täydet mahdollisuudet puolustaa keltaista paitaa Champs Elysee'lle asti Cadel Evansia ja Levi Leipheimeria vastaan. Contador oli lievästi sairaana Tourin viimeisellä viikolla. Pintolainen hävisi sekä Evansille että Leipheimerille viimeistä edellisen päivän aika-ajossa, mutta etumatka riitti pitämään hänet keltaisessa. Tour oli erittäin tasaväkinen loppuun asti, sillä Contador, Evans ja Leipheimer päätyivät yhtekisassa kaikki minuutin sisään.

Contadorin kaudet 2008 ja 2009 tulevat myöhemmin.

----------


## vetooo

*Espanjalaislehti AS listasi omia tietojaan Tourin LA-AC-casesta*.

- Contador pyysi luutnanttiaan Benjamin Novalia Astanan Tour-joukkueeseen, mutta Bruyneel eväsi pyynnön. "Bruyneel on luonut erittäin huonon joukkuehengen Astanaan Armstrongin tultua talliin", Noval sanoi.

- Bruyneel ja Contador olivat vain yhden kerran samassa lehdistötilaisuudessa koko Tourin aikana - Monacossa.

- 3. etapilla Astanan apuajajat Zubeldia ja Popovitsh osallistuivat Columbian auttamiseen, vaikka Contador oli jälkimmäisessä ryhmässä. Eroa oli 41 sekuntia maalissa.

- Contadorin tiedottaja, eno Jacinto Vidarte ei voinut asua samassa hotellissa Astanan kanssa, koska välit LA:n kanssa eivät olleet tarpeeksi läheiset.

- Contador matkusti etappien maalialueelta hotellille aina tallin bussilla, kun Armstrong teki matkat yksityisautolla.

- Armstrong päätti järjstää pöytään shamppanjaa TTT:n voiton kunniaksi. Kun taas Contador voitti Verbierin 15. etapin ja siirtyi keltapaitaan, shamppanjat pysyivät piilossa hotellilla.

- Contador hyökkäys Colombierella 17. etapilla heikensi Klödenin tilannetta kokonaiskisassa. Vaikka AC pahoitteli tapausta, niin hän sai kritiikkiä joukkuetovereiltaan Twitterin kautta. Levi Leipheimer: "Jos Klöden menettää podiumpaikkansa kahdella minuutilola, tiedämme sitten kaikkki mistä se johtuu".

- Contador joutui palaamaan hotellille veljensä Fran Contadorin yksityisautolla sekä Annecyn 18. etapilla että Mont Ventoux'n 20. etapilla. Annecyssä Astanalla ei ollut tallin omia autoja vapaana, koska Armtsrong oli tarvinnut niitä omille vierailleen. 

- Ventoux'lla Contador joutui jälleen turvautumaan veljensä Franin ja enonsa Jacinto Vidarten autokyytiin, sillä etapin jälkeen pidetyn lehdistötilaisuuden päätteeksi AC huomasi Annecyn tapahtumien toistuneen ja edessä oli pitkä matka ei-Astana-autolla Ventoux'n tukkoisilla teillä.

- Armsrong ilmoitti Tourin kolmannella viikolla perustavansa uuden tallin. Yllättäen Contador ajoi parhaillaan keltapaidassa. Armstrong kertoi samalla, ketkä hän haluaisi nykyisista Astana-kuskeista uuteen talliinsa ensi kaudeksi. 

- Annecyn aika-ajossa 18. etapilla Bruyneel oli talliautossa, joka seurasi Armstrongia. Contadorilla oli puolestaan Gallopin ja Ekimov. 15 kilometrin jälkeen AC ei kuullut radioonsa enää väliaikatietoja, sillä radioyhteyden väitettiin menneet "rikki".

- Contador kärsi pahoista hiertymistä ennen Mont Ventoux'n etappia ja joutui itse hankkimaan erikoisajohousut espanjalaisyhtiön välityksellä.

----------


## pumppi

Contador ajoi voittoon tallista huolimatta?

Eihän Lance vielä huippuvuosiensa tasolla ollut, mutta vahvan tallin myötä podiumpaikka oli ihan ansaittu. Ei Contadorin panos tuulen blokkaajana Mt Ventoux´n loppuosuudella ollut mitenkään ratkaiseva, mutta arvostin elettä. AC taisi ajatella jo helpottavaa painetta, kun oma voitto varmistui.

2010 TdF:ssa Lance on todella tiukoilla kunhan AC pääsee kilpailukykyiseen talliin (eikä sovi unohtaa Andy S:ä, joka on taas vuoden treenin verran kovempi aika-ajajakin.) Ei se vuosi niin pahaa "suurmestarille" tee, etteikö pystyisi parantamaan tehoja tämän vuotisesta. Tulee mielenkiintoinen kausi!

----------


## JuhoIlmari

> *Espanjalaislehti AS listasi omia tietojaan Tourin LA-AC-casesta*.
> ....



Tuon perusteella luulisi, että kyseessä on Kauniit ja rohkeat eikä ammattitallin toiminta kisoissa.

----------


## kexi

> Tuon perusteella luulisi, että kyseessä on Kauniit ja rohkeat eikä ammattitallin toiminta kisoissa.



Saippuaoopperaa parhaimmillaan! Nyt on jyrähtänyt Eki. Twitteristä poimittua:

_Just red cyclingnews.com about Alberto Contador post race press conference comments on Lance Amstrong. Totally disagree and frustrated.
_ 
_LA is part of the team and no one thankful word to the all team from AC! NO RESPECT! Sad!_

----------


## Pexi

*Alberto Contador 19. heinäkuuta 2009:*





> J’ai grandi avec Armstrong comme modèle, et c’est un honneur de savoir qu’il va rouler pour moi.



(yo. lainaus letour.fr sivustolta, vapaa käännös: Armstrong oli ihanteeni/mallini kun vartuin aikuiseksi, ja on kunnia tietää, että hän tulee ajamaan minulle.)

*Alberto Contador 27. heinäkuuta 2009:*





> Even if he is a great champion, I have never had admiration for him and I never will.



 (lainattu CNN sivustolta)

Näin se muisti huononee. Hoh.

----------


## Soolo

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/depor...lpepidep_2/Tes

Tuolla Gutierrez(CdE) kertoo kuinka hän huomasi Ventoux.n etapilla AC.n olevan ilman juomapulloa ja tarjoavan omaansa hänelle. Lance nappasi pullon häneltä, veti hörpyt jonka jälkeen tarjosi sitä AC.lle joka ymmärrettävästi kieltäytyi. Lance ei palauttanut pulloa, vaan Gutierrez joutui pyytämään sen takaisin.

Paljon lisää siitä paskasta mitä AC.ta päin heitettiin, vetoo listasi merkittävimmät.
Aivan uskomatonta.

----------


## vetooo

> http://www.elpais.com/articulo/depor...lpepidep_2/Tes
> 
> Tuolla Gutierrez(CdE) kertoo kuinka hän huomasi Ventoux.n etapilla AC.n olevan ilman juomapulloa ja tarjoavan omaansa hänelle. Lance nappasi pullon häneltä, veti hörpyt jonka jälkeen tarjosi sitä AC.lle joka ymmärrettävästi kieltäytyi. Lance ei palauttanut pulloa, vaan Gutierrez joutui pyytämään sen takaisin.
> 
> Paljon lisää siitä paskasta mitä AC.ta päin heitettiin, vetoo listasi merkittävimmät.
> Aivan uskomatonta.



Joo tuon Gutierrez-pulloepisodin luin toissapäivänä, mutta en lisännyt sitä. Hyvä että teit sen.

 *
Alberto Contadorin lausunnot LA-asiassa

AFP, 20.7.2009:

"Lance Armstrong was my idol. He's a great professional."* 

*AFP, 27.7.2009:

"Although he is a very great champion, I have never had admiration for him [as a person] and I never will."* 


Eivät ne puheet ole hirveästi muuttuneet reilussa viikossa. Lancen ajokyvyt ovat aina miellyttäneet AC:ta, niin 20.7. kuin 27.7.

Huomioitavaa: Näitä Contadorin lausuntoja on väännelty ja käänntelty siihen tahtiin, että lienee paikallaan ottaa hitusen isomman tahon eli maailman yhden surimman (luotettavimman?) uutistoimiston AFP:n lainaukset Contadorin lausahduksista.

----------


## Soolo

Contador:

All the stuff Armstrong writes on Twitter is just nonsense. Of course I'm grateful towards the team, without them you can't win a Tour de France. 

I know things were going to be difficult when Lance joined us at the end of last year, because Johan Bruyneel had of course worked together with him for a very long time and only two years with me. So I knew I had to stay focused and on my toes all season, both in the race and towards the media.

I admire him as a rider. He was always my example. I think he's a great champion and that he rode an amazing Tour. But as a colleague? I never got to know him on a personal level, as another human being. By the end of the Tour our relation was chilly at best. In the end, he wanted to do the same thing as me: to win. Tension grew, which had its fallout with the staff, the technical personal and the other riders. 

I admire him as a rider, but not as a human being. If it hadn't been for Lance, things would have gone my way.
http://www.wielerupdate.nl/nieuws/20...mstrong_12252/

Tässä vielä Lombardin (Schleckien agentti) kommentti Andyn siirtymisestä LA.n talliin,
Andy isn't blind and saw what Contador had to deal with at the Tour on Astana. How can anybody think that Andy, given his ambitions, would want to step into a similar hornet nest?
http://www.wielerupdate.nl/nieuws/20...bij-ons_12254/

----------


## Deve

> *Espanjalaislehti AS listasi omia tietojaan Tourin LA-AC-casesta*.



Olisivat nyt maininneet vielä että Contador pystyy muuttamaan kosketuksellaan kaiken materian kullaksi.

----------


## L'una

Vinon lehdistötilaisuus pudotti tallipäällikkö Johan Bruyneelin lojaalisuuden tallin silloista järjestystä :Vihainen:  kohtaan pakkaselle. Hän lienee aloitti välittömästi uuden tallin tulevaisuuden petaamisen suosimalla Lancea ja kaivamalla Contadorin asemaa. Kazastanilaisia taustavoimia ja Vinoa kohtaan ei taida monikaan tuntea sympatiaa ja tallin tulevaisuus näyttää hataralta vuonna 2010. Toivotaan Contadorille paikkaa vahvasta tallista ja kokeneen tallipäällikön tukea.

----------


## Pexi

> Vinon lehdistötilaisuus pudotti tallipäällikkö Johan Bruyneelin lojaalisuuden tallin silloista järjestystä kohtaan pakkaselle. Hän lienee aloitti välittömästi uuden tallin tulevaisuuden petaamisen suosimalla Lancea ja kaivamalla Contadorin asemaa. Kazastanilaisia taustavoimia ja Vinoa kohtaan ei taida monikaan tuntea sympatiaa ja tallin tulevaisuus näyttää hataralta vuonna 2010. Toivotaan Contadorille paikkaa vahvasta tallista ja kokeneen tallipäällikön tukea.



Tämä on varmaankin aivan totta. 

Contadorin soisi tosiaan löytävän kykyjänsä vastaavan vahvan tallin, joka osaa vahvistaa AC:n entistä kovemmaksi. Sitä ennen AC:n olisi  kuitenkin päästävä itkijämummon roolista ulos ja ryhdyttävä voittajaksi.

----------


## Sambody

> Tämä on varmaankin aivan totta. 
> 
> Contadorin soisi tosiaan löytävän kykyjänsä vastaavan vahvan tallin, joka osaa vahvistaa AC:n entistä kovemmaksi. Sitä ennen AC:n olisi  kuitenkin päästävä itkijämummon roolista ulos ja ryhdyttävä voittajaksi.



Niin Contadorhan se oli tourin aikana voittaja. Hän piti turpansa kiinni ongelmista Bruyneeliin ja Armstrongiin liittyen ja antoi jalkojensa puhua. Hän jopa sanoi tourin toisella viikolla ettei mitään ongelmia Lancen kanssa ollut vaan kaikki oli median luomaa. klik

Miten Contadorin olisi pitänyt käyttäytyä jotta hän olisi "voittaja" sinun mielestäsi?

Tiedän ettei tämä nyt vie keskustelua oikein mihinkään jos loputtomiin vatvataan edes takas, mutta tähän ei voinut olla tarttumatta.

----------


## vetooo

*Vjatsheslav Ekimov*

LA is part of the team and no one thankful word to the all team from AC! NO RESPECT! Sad!

_about 18 hours ago from web (about 28.7. klo 23.00 GMT+2) 
_*
Lance Armstrong*

@eki_ekimov Thanks, Eki. Onward.

about 16 hours ago from web in reply to eki_ekimov _ (about 29.7. klo 01.00 GMT+2)

_ :Leveä hymy: 

Isot miehet jaksavat jauhaa. Ekimov punaviinilasin kanssa lomalla ja Armstrong Bahamalla. Onko tiedonkulku siirtynyt nykyaikana kokonaan nettiin? Ilmeisesti on, sillä itsekin olen parhaillaan netissä.  :No huh!:  Kai sitä saippuaoopperaa on yhä jatkettava, vaikka Tour päättyi minun käsityksen mukaan jo sunnuntaina... Keskittyisivät nyt relaamiseen ja lomailemiseen, kun sellaisen ovat vilpittömästi ansainneet.

----------


## Pexi

> Miten Contadorin olisi pitänyt käyttäytyä jotta hän olisi "voittaja" sinun mielestäsi?



Alberto oli Tourin kiistaton voittaja, joka voittonsa ansaitsi selvästi ja urheilullisesti. Viimeistään Annecyn aika-ajo todisti tämän. Tästä ei ole minkäänlaista epäilystä kaalissani. 

"Voittajaksi ryhtymisellä" tarkoitin sitä, että minun mielestäni voittajan rooliin ei kuulu jälkikäteen itkeminen, valittaminen tai kilpakumppaneiden panettelu. Tässä asiassa taitaa hiukan olla kyse myös erilaisesta kulttuurista välillä katolilainen hispania - pohjoisempi eurooppa.

Heti perään sanon kyllä senkin, että tuo viimeksi Soolon postaama lainaus ei kyllä oikeastaan ole mitään itkua eikä LA:n syyttelyä. AC lähinnä toteaa, että hän ja LA halusivat kumpikin voittaa, eivätkä olleet ystäviä. Arkipäiväinen asia. 

Sitävastoin nuo vetooon postaamat, espanjalaisesta lehdistöstä peräisin olevat listat pimeyden tapahtumista Astanassa kisan aikana... tiedä mistä lienevät alkujaan, mutta toivottavasti ei AC:n suusta.

Vai olisko tosiaan niin, että AC on oikeasti Luke Skywalker, Astana Dark Side ja Lance itse Darth Vader?

----------


## TetedeCourse

Jos Lance olisi palkintopallilla Pariisissa (suuren urheilijan tyyliin) nostanut Contadorin käden voittajan (ja vallan siirron merkiksi) ilmaan olisi näiltä paskapuheilta puolin ja toisiin vältytty - no näin ei tapahtunut jotenka saippuaooppera jatkuu aina kauden loppuun asti ... :No huh!:

----------


## Sambody

> Alberto oli Tourin kiistaton voittaja, joka voittonsa ansaitsi selvästi ja urheilullisesti. Viimeistään Annecyn aika-ajo todisti tämän. Tästä ei ole minkäänlaista epäilystä kaalissani. 
> 
> "Voittajaksi ryhtymisellä" tarkoitin sitä, että minun mielestäni voittajan rooliin ei kuulu jälkikäteen itkeminen, valittaminen tai kilpakumppaneiden panettelu. Tässä asiassa taitaa hiukan olla kyse myös erilaisesta kulttuurista välillä katolilainen hispania - pohjoisempi eurooppa.



Niin minusta vain Contador on käyttäytynyt kuin se kuuluisa voittaja niin kauan kuin olen häntä seurannut.

Eikö tämän kohun aiheuttaneet lausunnot Espanjaan saapumisen yhteydessä ollut suurinpiirtein sisällöltään tämä:

Armstrong on hieno pyöräilijä, mutta henkilökohtaisella tasolla he eivät ole ylimpiä ystäviä ja että kisan aikana joukkueen sisällä ilmapiiri oli jännittynyt koska Contadorin ja Armstrongin välit ovat huonot.

En näe tässä itkemistä ja parkumista. Nämä Espanjalaismedian jutut nyt ovat mitä ovat ja sen kaikkien pitäisi ymmärtää.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Minun mielestäni "saippuaooppera" on ihan hauska juttu. Hyvä vaan kun nokittelevat toisiaan- panokset tulevia koitoksia varten sen kun kasvaa.

----------


## majis

onks tää niinku telenovelaa

----------


## vetooo

Haimar Zubeldia on kertonut oikeastaan ensimmäisenä "puoleettomana" tahona Alberto Contadorin suhtautumisesta tallin muihin polkijoihin.

Zubeldia kertoo baskilehti Diario Vascon haastattelussa mm. Contadorin toimintatavoista joukkueen hotellilla Verbierin 15. etapin jälkeen.

Googlen tarjoama ahtikarjalaiskäännös: _At the end stage was from room to room to give thanks for the work.
_
Eli suomennettuna:_ Etapin jälkeen Contador kävi kiittämästä tallitovereitaan työnteosta huone huoneelta.
_
Espanjalaiset kirjoittajat CyclingNewsin foorumilla vahvistavat tämän käännöksen oikeaksi.

** * * * **

Eli Vjatsheslav Ekimov voi pyyhkiä Twitter-lausunnoillaan vaikka kotinsa ikkunoita.

_LA is part of the team and no one thankful word to the all team from AC! NO RESPECT!_ _-Ekimovin Twitter-
_ 
 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TetedeCourse

Tossa noi Veetoonkin aiemmin esittämät AC:n tallivaihtoehdot CN:n artikkelissa

http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/...rto-contador-2

----------


## MV

> Haimar Zubeldia on kertonut oikeastaan ensimmäisenä "puoleettomana" tahona Alberto Contadorin suhtautumisesta tallin muihin polkijoihin.



Miten ne rintamalinjat tuolla oikein menee? Ajattelin, ajattelemattomuuttani, että Zube olisi LA puolella. Ainoastaan Paulinho AC -puolella.





> Espanjalaiset kirjoittajat CyclingNewsin foorumilla vahvistavat tämän käännöksen oikeaksi.



Mitäs mieltä olet tuosta foorumista? Kannattaako siellä seikkailla? En ole aikoihin siellä käynyt kuin vahingossa. Silloin LA -huuman kuumina vuosina signal/noise -ratio oli aikas heikko. Onhan se RBR:ssäkin huono, mutta siihen on tottunut, tuntee meemit.





> Eli Vjatsheslav Ekimov voi pyyhkiä Twitter-lausunnoillaan vaikka kotinsa ikkunoita.



Maku Ekimoviin meni sen Filippo Simeoni - Lance Armstrong irtiottokohelluksen jälkeen jollain LA:n viimeisistä voittotoureista. 

Itse asiassa aika lailla samanlainen sota kuin missä nyt ollaan.

----------


## YT

Noh luulenpa,että AC menee Caisse d'Epargnelle, joka muuttuu Santanderiksi kaudella 2011. Alonso ajaa Ferrarilla jo 2010.

----------


## vetooo

> Miten ne rintamalinjat tuolla oikein menee? Ajattelin, ajattelemattomuuttani, että Zube olisi LA puolella. Ainoastaan Paulinho AC -puolella.



Ismo Nykäsen mukaan ne menivät Tourin ensimmäisellä viikolla:

I Armstrong, Leipheimer, Popovitsh
II Contador, Paulinho, Zubeldia
III Klöden, Rast, Muravjev

Oikeasti ne menivät kuitenkin näin jo alusta pitäen:

I Armstrong, Leipheimer, Popovitsh, Zubeldia, Rast
II Contador, Paulinho
III Klöden, Muravjev

(I = LA:n ryhmä, II = AC:n ryhmä, III = neutraali ryhmä)

Eli...

Zubeldia oli Armstrongin kuppikunnassa. Zorro oli Leipheimerin kämppis (LA asui ennakkotiedoista poiketen yksin omassa huoneessaan hotellelilla). 3. etapin vetotyöt LA:lle paljastivat lopulta mikä on Zorron rooli; hän oli Lancen sisäpiirijäsen. Viimeisin todiste nähtiin tällä heti Tourin päätteeksi, kun hollantilainen sivusto julkaisi Zorron tehneen RadioShackin kanssa sopimuksen ensi kaudesta. Zubeldia on kaikesta tästä päätellen LA:n hyvä frendi. Hyvä kuitenkin, että Zorro kertoo asiat paikalliselle medialle juuri niin kuin ovat. Toivottavasti... espanjalaislehdistö taitaa olla luotettavimmillaankin tasoa "Suomen 7 päivää -lehti".






> Mitäs mieltä olet tuosta foorumista? Kannattaako siellä seikkailla? En ole aikoihin siellä käynyt kuin vahingossa.



Kunhan nyt joskus ajankuluksi vilkuilen mitä CN:n forumin velikullat keksivät. Se muistuttaa tasoltaan ehkä enemän KissFM:n ex-chattia. Muutamia ihan hyviäkin kirjoittajia erottuu harmaasta massasta. Itse en kirjoita CN:n keskustelupalstalle.






> Maku Ekimoviin meni sen Filippo Simeoni - Lance Armstrong irtiottokohelluksen jälkeen jollain LA:n viimeisistä voittotoureista.



*Tarkoitat siis tätä 18. etappia vuoden 2004 Tourista.*



*Lance Armstrong*
_
"I was protecting the interests of the peloton" to French TV after the stage and continued by saying, "The story of Simeoni is not a fair story...there's a long history there. All (journalists) want to write about is parts of the story. It's a long history...a guy like (Simeoni), all he wants to do is to destroy cycling...and for me, that's not correct. And I when I went back to the group they said 'chapeau'...thank you very much. Because they understand that (cycling) is their job and that they absolutely love it and they're committed to it and don't want somebody within their sport destroying it. So...for me it's no problem to go on the wheel, to follow the wheel."_ 


*Filippo Simeoni*
_
"Today Armstrong showed the whole world what kind of person he is...I've suffered another big injustice from him with the whole world watching. A big champion like him can't possibly do something like that to a small rider like me and the other riders in the break who are looking for a moment of glory in the Tour de France. I was good today in the stage and made a good move to get up to the front group, but Armstrong followed me up to the break. It was a real shame." 

"When I bridged up to the break with Armstrong, the other riders got upset; it was normal that a break with the maillot jaune wouldn't stay away so for the respect of the other riders, I decided to drop back. If I was up there by myself with Armstrong, I wouldn't have dropped back."

_Ja tähän lopuksi pakollinen  :Leveä hymy: 






> Itse asiassa aika lailla samanlainen sota kuin missä nyt ollaan.



Olen täysin samaa mieltä.

----------


## pumppi

Saako vähän selvennystä, että mikä tämän Simeonin historia oli tuohon aikaan? Oliko rikkonut jotain kirjoittamatonta sääntöä jossain kisassa vai?

----------


## MV

> Saako vähän selvennystä, että mikä tämän Simeonin historia oli tuohon aikaan? Oliko rikkonut jotain kirjoittamatonta sääntöä jossain kisassa vai?



Jos lontoo luonnistuu, niin täällähän se on lyhyesti
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filippo_Simeoni

Vielä lyhyemmin, Simeoni tunnusti saaneensa dopingaineita, ja opastusta niiden käyttöön Michele Ferrarilta. Ferrari ja Armstrong ovat, ei ehkä ystäviä, mutta ainakin ammatillisessa suhteessa. Niinpä Armstrong "suutahti" Simeonille. Kauniiden ja rohkeiden jälkeen homma taisi kuivahtaa, Simeoni ajaa italialaisissa pikkutalleissa. Tähän on osittain syynä tuo huumemenneisyys, osittain Simeonin kummallinen ja kuumapäinen käytös. Ja ehkä, huom ehkä Armstrongin painostus.

Ammattipyöräilyssä on pitkään ollut se perinne, että joukossa on joku ns Patron, joka vähän niin kuin kummisetänä pitää kuria. Esim rankaisee niitä jotka käyttäytyvät huonosti. Toimii ajajien edusmiehenä. Cipollinilla oli vähän tällaista roolia. Armstrongin on sanottu vähän havitelleen ko roolia.

Mainitun Tourissa tapahtuneen episodin aikaan Simeoni sai aika lailla tukea Pelotonista, lähinnä maanmiehiltään. Mm Bettiniltä.

Vielä lyhyempi versio tapahtuneesta: kaksi k**ipäätä nokitteli.

----------


## vetooo

> Jos lontoo luonnistuu, niin täällähän se on lyhyesti
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filippo_Simeoni
> 
> Simeonille. Kauniiden ja rohkeiden jälkeen homma taisi kuivahtaa, Simeoni ajaa italialaisissa pikkutalleissa. Tähän on osittain syynä tuo huumemenneisyys, osittain Simeonin kummallinen ja kuumapäinen käytös. Ja ehkä, huom ehkä Armstrongin painostus.
> 
> Mainitun Tourissa tapahtuneen episodin aikaan Simeoni sai aika lailla tukea Pelotonista, lähinnä maanmiehiltään. Mm Bettiniltä.
> 
> Vielä lyhyempi versio tapahtuneesta: kaksi k**ipäätä nokitteli.



Ei mitään lisättävää, MV kertoi kaiken oleellisen.

Simeonista muutama pieni yksityiskohta vuosien varrelta.

- Voitti Vueltassa vuonna 2001 etapin ja juhlisti sitä täysin ainutlaatuisella tavalla. Laittoi jarrut kiinni 3 metriä ennen maalia ja käveli pyörä kourissa maaliviivan paremmalle puolelle.



- Voitti Italian mestaruuden vuonna 2008, mutta teki minun tietojeni mukaan taas ainutlaatuisen tempun palauttamalla Italian mestarinpaidan takaisin (liittoon?), koska Flaminia-tallia ei kutsuttu tämänvuotiseen Giroon.

Takaisin itse aiheeseen eli AC:hen. Simeoni ja Contador eivät ole tainneet kohdata kertaakaan tositoimissa? Eipä tainneet. Oli pakko ottaa tämä varsin oleellinen juttu esiin ettei mene tutuksi offariksi.

** * * * **
*
Alberto Contador ja Espanjan pääministeri Jose Luis Rodriguez Zapatero tapasivat keskiviikkona pääministerin virka-asunnossa Palacio de la Moncloassa* *Madridissa.*

----------


## scf_

> Niin minusta vain Contador on käyttäytynyt kuin se kuuluisa voittaja niin kauan kuin olen häntä seurannut.
> 
> Eikö tämän kohun aiheuttaneet lausunnot Espanjaan saapumisen yhteydessä ollut suurinpiirtein sisällöltään tämä:
> 
> Armstrong on hieno pyöräilijä, mutta henkilökohtaisella tasolla he eivät ole ylimpiä ystäviä ja että kisan aikana joukkueen sisällä ilmapiiri oli jännittynyt koska Contadorin ja Armstrongin välit ovat huonot.
> 
> En näe tässä itkemistä ja parkumista. Nämä Espanjalaismedian jutut nyt ovat mitä ovat ja sen kaikkien pitäisi ymmärtää.



Mitä näitä kommentteja olen nyt lukenut niin ne jenkkimedian jutut on unohdettu aivan tyystin ja keskitytty mollaamaan espanjalaismediaa AC:n puolella olemista.

Espanijalaismedian kommentit vetooon lainaamina saa joku kumota, jos siihen kykenee. Minulle ne kertovat, että LA piti itseään kinginä koko tiimissä tourin ajan. Aina yksityiskuljetuksista omien vieraiden kera joukkueen GC:n voittavan jäsenen voitonjuhlien väliinjättämiseen.

----------


## MV

> - Voitti Vueltassa vuonna 2001 etapin ja juhlisti sitä täysin ainutlaatuisella tavalla. Laittoi jarrut kiinni 3 metriä ennen maalia ja käveli pyörä kourissa maaliviivan paremmalle puolelle.



Kuvasta ei näy, mutta takana tilannetta seuranneen kisapäällikön auto joutui tekemään melkoiset sikaanit, ettei kisa olisi jäänyt Simeonin viimeiseksi. Sen verran yllättävä se jarrutus oli. Muistan säikähtäneeni perinpohjaisesti.





> Takaisin itse aiheeseen eli AC:hen. Simeoni ja Contador eivät ole tainneet kohdata kertaakaan tositoimissa? Eipä tainneet. Oli pakko ottaa tämä varsin oleellinen juttu esiin ettei mene tutuksi offariksi.



Ei ole AC paljoa Italiassa kisaillut, eikä Simeoni Italian ulkopuolella. Ainoa mikä taitaisi tulla mieleen on viime vuoden Giro. (Ei pääse tarkastamaan Simeonin ajamia kisoja, kun Safari ei päästä joukkueen sivuille. Onkohan sekin Armstrongin syytä)

ObTopic: Sen cyclingnewsin jutun perusteella melkein luulisi, että seuraava seura on Caissen ja Alonson yhdistelmä. Siinä on se hankaluus, että sekä Caisse, että Alonson mukanaan tuoma Santander ovat pankkeja. Toisaalta pankkihan se Banestokin oli, siinä välissä oli vain se koripallomaakunta

----------


## Lasse Vahvakäsi

> - Contador matkusti etappien maalialueelta hotellille aina tallin bussilla, kun Armstrong teki matkat yksityisautolla.
> 
>  - Contador joutui palaamaan hotellille veljensä Fran Contadorin yksityisautolla... 
> 
> - Ventoux'lla Contador joutui jälleen turvautumaan veljensä Franin ja enonsa Jacinto Vidarten autokyytiin...



Nuo on toimittajalta aika hyviä poimintoja päähän potkimisesta.

Näin yleisön puolelta asiaa seuraavana pääasia on, että jatkossakin on luvassa kunnon kahinat kisojen voitosta. Tylsäähän se olisi, jos vain yksi kilpailija tavoittelisi voittoa, parille kisaajalle riittäisi pääsy kolmen joukkoon jne.

----------


## TetedeCourse

Pannaan Rasmus-nallen olinpaikkatiedot kuntoon ja oikeat mömmöt suoniin, niin kirjanpitäjäkin joutuu koville:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WOhvPcgo50

----------


## vetooo

Ekimovin Twitteristä kuuluu jotain pientä uutta.
*
Käyttäjä X:* Sad to read that kind of comments towards AC from someone I used to admire. Every1 knows AC had only Paulinho in this TdF...
*Ekimov:* i am not agree,he has the all team untill the last day.you relay on media opinion,but i was there inside for 3weeks

*Käyttäjä Y:* cmon eki, the 'team" was Lance and he pushed AC out of the team. The team wanted Lance to win and AC had to run for himself.
*Ekimov:* bullshit!

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

> Pannaan Rasmus-nallen olinpaikkatiedot kuntoon ja oikeat mömmöt suoniin, niin kirjanpitäjäkin joutuu koville:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WOhvPcgo50



Tuo oli kyllä mahtavaa taistelua! Olin juuri aloittanut uudessa työpaikassa ja istuin toimistolla tekemässä hommia, ja pidin joka päivän pienen tauon kun katsoin Touria, ja Rasmussenin taistelu Contadorin kanssa oli kyllä suurta herkkua. Ehkä antipatiani Contadoria vastaan ovat juuri kyseiseltä Tourilta kun niin halusin että Rasmussen voittaisi koko kisan. 

Vetooo... Hyviä kommentteja Ekimovilta. Itsekin uskon median vääristäneen asioita, ja ehkä Lance, joka tuntee median tavat, ja osaa hyödyntää niitä, ei paljon epäillyt pistää vielä lisää vettä myllyyn jotta näkyvyys olisi taattu. 

Joka tapauksessa Tourin jälkeen tunnut pieni antiklimax, eikä oikein omankaan fillarin ulkoiluttaminen juuri tällä hetkellä hirveästi nappaa.

----------


## OJ

> Vetooo... Hyviä kommentteja Ekimovilta. Itsekin uskon median vääristäneen asioita, ja ehkä Lance, joka tuntee median tavat, ja osaa hyödyntää niitä, ei paljon epäillyt pistää vielä lisää vettä myllyyn jotta näkyvyys olisi taattu.



Tai ehka media kertoo ihan totuudenmukaista tarinaa?

Sokeakin naki otsallaan kun Lancea vedettiin Contadorilta karkuun siella sivutuulessa ja sitten oltiin naama norsun @#$ulla kun Contador juotti omaa laaketta Arcaliksella. Muistaakseni Lance loihi lausumaan ennen Touria, etta Arcaliksella katsotaan kuka on kapteeni, mutta kun lopputulos ei miellyttanyt, niin alkoi haukkuminen niin Lancen, Bruyneelin kuin Levinkin suunnalta (Kuulin nama ihan omin korvin Versuksen lahetyksessa).

Ja Conta nakyi olevan Astanan ulkopuolisessa satsiohjelmassa. Saa nahda uskaltaako enaa doupata tohon malliin ja jos uskaltaa, niin tuleeko kary.

----------


## vetooo

L'Equipe'n mukaan Contador on hylännyt Astanan tekemän monivuotisen jatkosopimustarjouksen (arvoltaan 4 miljoonaa euroa per vuosi) ja aikoo jättää kazakkitallin.

http://www.lequipe.fr/Cyclisme/breve...-l-equipe.html

----------


## buhvalo

> Tai ehka media kertoo ihan totuudenmukaista tarinaa?
> 
> Sokeakin naki otsallaan kun Lancea vedettiin Contadorilta karkuun siella sivutuulessa ja sitten oltiin naama norsun @#$ulla kun Contador juotti omaa laaketta Arcaliksella. Muistaakseni Lance loihi lausumaan ennen Touria, etta Arcaliksella katsotaan kuka on kapteeni, mutta kun lopputulos ei miellyttanyt, niin alkoi haukkuminen niin Lancen, Bruyneelin kuin Levinkin suunnalta (Kuulin nama ihan omin korvin Versuksen lahetyksessa).
> 
> Ja Conta nakyi olevan Astanan ulkopuolisessa satsiohjelmassa. Saa nahda uskaltaako enaa doupata tohon malliin ja jos uskaltaa, niin tuleeko kary.



 
Kauanhan sulla pysyikin mopo käsissä. :Leveä hymy: 

Lanceahan toki vedettiin karkuun monelta muultakin kuin AC:lta. Jos ja kun tallilla on ollut tieto AC:n suvereenista kunnosta ei tuo veto ollut käytännössä AC:lta pois, vaan sitä pystyi käyttämään mm. toisen podium paikan tavoitteluun. 

Tuolla 3-etapilla mm. Wiggins ja F.Schleck jäi Lancesta sen 41s. Lopputuloksissahan Wiggins hävis 40s ja F.Schleck 37s lancelle. Ihan hyvin hyödynnetty tilanne AC:n vastaisen salaliiton ohella. :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Kal Pedal

Toivotaan todella että Contalla on sen verran järkeä päässä että ei jää Astanaan, vaikka neljä milliä vuodessa lienee korkeimpia pyöräilyssä koskaan maksettuja palkkoja.
Sinällään en usko mihinkään lehtitietoihin niin kauan kun tilanne on näin ylikuumentunut. Syyskuussa sitten.

----------


## Meister

> Pannaan Rasmus-nallen olinpaikkatiedot kuntoon ja oikeat mömmöt suoniin, niin kirjanpitäjäkin joutuu koville:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WOhvPcgo50




Tässä pitää kuitenkin muistaa se, että eikö Rasmussen saavuttanut eron Albertoon jossain "onnekkaassa" irtiotossa? Pääjoukko/ennakkosuosikit eivät pitäneet Rasmussenia vakavana uhkana kokonaiskisan kannalta, vaan ennemminkin hänen piti olla mäkipaidan tavoittelija ja antoivat ryhmän karata liian pitkälle. Pointti on siis se, että ensi vuonna Rasmussen ei varmasti tule saamaan minuutteja ilmaiseksi. Kovin haaste seuraavina vuosina ei tule Rasmussenin suunnalta, syinä heikko aika-ajo ja se että oli parikin vuotta sitten ainoastaan tasavertainen mäkimies AC:n kanssa, nythän Alberto on kehittynyt siitä entisestään.

----------


## aa pee

> Tässä pitää kuitenkin muistaa se, että eikö Rasmussen saavuttanut eron Albertoon jossain &quot;onnekkaassa&quot; irtiotossa? Pääjoukko/ennakkosuosikit eivät pitäneet Rasmussenia vakavana uhkana kokonaiskisan kannalta, vaan ennemminkin hänen piti olla mäkipaidan tavoittelija ja antoivat ryhmän karata liian pitkälle. Pointti on siis se, että ensi vuonna Rasmussen ei varmasti tule saamaan minuutteja ilmaiseksi. Kovin haaste seuraavina vuosina ei tule Rasmussenin suunnalta, syinä heikko aika-ajo ja se että oli parikin vuotta sitten ainoastaan tasavertainen mäkimies AC:n kanssa, nythän Alberto on kehittynyt siitä entisestään.



 Voi olla Rasmussenilla aika nihkeetä päästä Tour:ille. Lähdettä en muista, mutta ASOn taholta muistaakseni ilmoitettiin ettei Rasmussenia tai Vinoa haluta ottaa mukaan kisaan.

----------


## Hans Opinion

Aivan mahdotonta vääntöä tosiaan tuo Rasmun ja Contan matsi... ei tuohon malliin kukaan tosiaankaan rykinyt 09tourilla... olisiko se osoitus dopingvalvonnan parantumisesta...

----------


## vetooo

> Tässä pitää kuitenkin muistaa se, että eikö Rasmussen saavuttanut eron Albertoon jossain "onnekkaassa" irtiotossa? Pääjoukko/ennakkosuosikit eivät pitäneet Rasmussenia vakavana uhkana kokonaiskisan kannalta, vaan ennemminkin hänen piti olla mäkipaidan tavoittelija ja antoivat ryhmän karata liian pitkälle. Pointti on siis se, että ensi vuonna Rasmussen ei varmasti tule saamaan minuutteja ilmaiseksi. Kovin haaste seuraavina vuosina ei tule Rasmussenin suunnalta, syinä heikko aika-ajo ja se että oli parikin vuotta sitten ainoastaan tasavertainen mäkimies AC:n kanssa, nythän Alberto on kehittynyt siitä entisestään.



*AIKATIETOJA* *CONTADORIN JA* *RASMUSSENIN VUODEN 2007 RANSKAN YMPÄRIAJOSTA*




```

ILMAN HYVITYSSEKUNTEJA!          AC     MR         prologi   0.00   0.41 (0.41 sekuntia AC:tä huonompi)1.-7.     0.00   0.008.        3.31   0.009.        0.00   0.0210.-12.   0.00   0.0013.       0.00   0.3714.       0.00   0.0015.       0.00   0.0016.       0.35   0.00          ----   ----          4.06   1.20          AC     MR          2.46   0.00Ilman hyvityssekunteja Rasmussen oli 16. etapin jälkeen Contadoria+ 2.46 edellä.           ILMAN HYVITYSSEKUNTEJA JA MR:N 8. ETAPPIA!          AC     MR                0.35   1.20          ----   ----          0.00   0.45 Ilman hyvityssekunteja ja Rasmussenin8. etapin suoritusta Contador olisi ollut Rasmussenia 45 sekuntia edellä.HYVITYSSEKUNNIT PROLOGI - 16. ETAPPI!          AC     MR   8.        0.00   0.2014.       0.20   0.1216.       0.08   0.20          ----   ----          0.28   0.52                ----   ----          0.00   0.24Rasmussen keräsi 24 hyvityssekuntia enemmän kuin Contador.ILMAN MR:N 8. ETAPPIA, MUTTA HYVITYSSEKNNIT MUKANA!          AC     MR          0.00   0.45                -0.24 (hyvityssekunnit)          ----   ----             0.00   0.21Hyvityssekuntien kanssa, mutta ilmanRasmussenin 8. etapin suoritusta, Contador olisi ollut Rasmussenia edellä21 sekuntia 16. etapin jälkeen. 


```

----------


## vetooo

> Aivan mahdotonta vääntöä tosiaan tuo Rasmun ja Contan matsi... ei tuohon malliin kukaan tosiaankaan rykinyt 09tourilla... olisiko se osoitus dopingvalvonnan parantumisesta...



*Aikoja Plateau de Beille'ltä Ranskan ympäriajosta vuosilta 2004 ja 2007.* 

*2004*
Lance Armstrong 44.20 (20,30 km/h)
Ivan Basso -sama-

*2007*
 Alberto Contador 42.54 (20,97 km/h)
Michael Rasmussen -sama-

Jotkut saattavat muistaa vuosien 2004 ja 2007 etapit, jolloin ajettiin Plateau de Beille'n maalimäki. Kyllähän nuo vuoden 2007 ajat Contador / Rasmussen -kaksikolta ovat sitä luokkaa, että oikein saa täällä ruudun takana haukkomaan happea. Armstrong ja Basso ajoivat kuitenkin vuonna 2004 *erittäin* kovaa, mutta silti häviävät Plateau de Beille'n ajassa *1.26* AC/MR-duolle.

Tietoja tästä Plateau de Beillen noususta: Kokonaispituus 15,8 km, keskijyrkkyys 7,8 %. Jouduin tekemään, niin että aloitin ajanoton vasta 15 km -kyltin kohdalta ja näin ensimmäiset 800 metriä jäävät ajanotosta pois. No, siinä on melkein juuri nämä 800 metriä huomattavasti helpompaa kavuttavaa.

Plateau de Beille'stä jätetään 800 metriä pois ja otetaan matkaksi 15 km, niin tiedot ovat seuraavat: pituus 15 km, lähtökorkeus 587 m, maalikorkeus 1790 m, korkeusero 1203 m, keskijyrkkyys 8,02 %.

----------


## vetooo

*Contador hylkäsi Astanan jatkosopimustarjouksen*

Ranskan ympäriajon kaksinkertainen voittaja Alberto Contador on hylännyt Astanan tekemän jatkosopimustarjouksen ja haluaa lähteä kazakkitallista tämän kauden jälkeen, sano. Alberton veli ja agentti Fran Contador perjantaina.

Astana oli tehnyt ajajalle peräti 16 miljoonan euron arvoisen tarjouksen jatkaa tallissa seuraavat neljä vuotta, mutta espanjalainen torjui ehdotuksen, totesi Fran Contador ranskalaiselle urheilulehti L'Equipelle.

Contadorin nykyinen pesti Astanassa on voimassa ensi vuoden loppuun.

- Ilmoitin, että olemme kieltäytyneet tarjouksesta ja Alberton tulevaisuus ei ole kiinni rahasta. Sanoin, että katsomme nyt rauhassa hänen tulevaisuuttaan ja katsomme näitä asioita myöhemmin, Fran jatkoi. 

Contador voitti tämänvuotisen Ranskan ympäriajon, mutta kilpailusta tekivät vaikean jäiset henkilökohtaiset suhteet joukkuetoveri Lance Armstrongiin. LA siirtyy tämän kauden jälkeen jenkkitaustaiseen RadioShack-talliin.

- Tällä kaudella tallissa oli useita eri kuppikuntia. Johan Bruyneel oli yhdellä puolella, kazakkitahot toisella puolella ja Alberto näiden kahden välissä tietämättä mitä tallissa oikein tapahtuu, Fran kertoi.

- Meillä ei ole mitään kazakkeja vastaan, päinvastoin, mutta nyt meidän on vakavasti pohdittava Alberton jatkokuvioita. Asiat ovat meille liian monimutkaiset tällä hetkellä jatkaaksemme tällaisissa olosuhteissa. Me täytyy nyt vain löytää ratkaisu tähän Alberton vuoden voimassa olevaan Astana-sopimukseen, jotta se saadaan purettua, Alberton veli Fran päätti.

_Reuters
_*
* * * * **
*
Omia ajatuksiani tästä Contadorin ratkaisusta
* 
- Aivan oikea ratkaisu Contadorilta olla allekirjoittamatta jatkopahvia Astana-tallin kanssa.

- Tärkeinpänä syynä se, että hän turvaa täysin oman tulevaisuutensa kaikin mahdollisin näkökulmin ajateltuna.

- 4-vuotinen ja 16 miljoonan euron arvoinen tarjous oli aivan ennennäkemätön pyöräilyn historiassa.

- Contador ajattelee omaa parastaan, eikä pelkkä raha kiinnosta häntä. Looginen päätös.

- Contador saa ratkaisullaan huomattavasti lisäaikaa pohtia syksyn kinkkistä työnantajavalintaansa.

- Contadorin päätös tietänee sitä, että Astanan nykyisestä 17 ei-kazakkipolkijasta kukaan ei jatka tallissa.

- Contadorilla on tämän ratkaisun jälkeen käytännössä kaksi eri vaihtoehtoa uudeksi talliksi: Caisse ja Garmin.

- Contadorin kolme uskollisinta tallitoveria Paulinho, Noval ja Hernandez menevät sinne mhin AC:kin.

- Astana-tallille tämä uutiset ovat melkeinpä kuolinisku. Voidaan olla jo nyt varmoja, ettei Astana saa Tour-kutsua.

----------


## vetooo

*Alberto Contadorin sijoitukset etappikilpailujen kokonaiskisassa vuodesta 2007 lähtien*
*
2007*

1. Pariisi-Nizza
1. Castillan ja Leonin ympäriajo
1. Ranskan ympäriajo

6. Dauphine Libere
14. Baskimaan ympäriajo
40. Valencian ympäriajo

*2008*

1. Castillan ja Leonin ympäriajo
1. Baskimaan ympäriajo
1. Italian ympäriajo
1. Espanjan ympäriajo

3. Murcian ympäriajo
*
2009*

1. Algarven ympäriajo
1. Baskimaan ympäriajo
1. Ranskan ympäriajo

2. Castillan ja Leonin ympäriajo
3. Dauphine Libere
4. Pariisi-Nizza
*

Etappivoitot vuodesta 2007 lähtien*

*2007*

Valencian ympäriajo, etappi 4.
Pariisi-Nizza, etapit 4. ja 7.
Castillan ja Leonin ympäriajo, etappi 4.
Ranskan ympäriajo, etappi 14.
*
2008*

Castillan ja Leonin ympäriajo, etapit 1. ja 4.
Baskimaan ympäriajo, etapit 1. ja 6.
Espanjan ympäriajo, etapit 13. ja 14.

*2009*

Algarven ympäriajo, etappi 4.
Pariisi-Nizza, etapit 1. ja 6.
Castillan ja Leonin ympäriajo, etapit 1. ja 4.
Baskimaan ympäriajo, etapit 3. ja 6.
Espanjan mestaruuskilpailut, aika-ajo
Ranskan ympäriajo, etapit 15. ja 18.

----------


## OJ

> Kauanhan sulla pysyikin mopo käsissä.
> 
> Lanceahan toki vedettiin karkuun monelta muultakin kuin AC:lta. Jos ja kun tallilla on ollut tieto AC:n suvereenista kunnosta ei tuo veto ollut käytännössä AC:lta pois, vaan sitä pystyi käyttämään mm. toisen podium paikan tavoitteluun. 
> 
> Tuolla 3-etapilla mm. Wiggins ja F.Schleck jäi Lancesta sen 41s. Lopputuloksissahan Wiggins hävis 40s ja F.Schleck 37s lancelle. Ihan hyvin hyödynnetty tilanne AC:n vastaisen salaliiton ohella.



Juu tokitoki. Että se olikin Bruyneelin uber-taktikointia? Tiesikö Bruyneel noi erot jo kolmannella etapilla? Kun toistakymmentä jätkää jauhaa hyvää systeemiä ja ero kasvaa, niin miksi pitää laittaa omat miehet vielä keulille varsinkin kun on sovittu että mennään yhtä matkaa Arcalikseen saakka.

Ja Contadorille oltiin kärmeissään Arcaliksella?

Ehkä mä en vain ymmärrä kilpapyöräilyä, mutta onneksi tältä foorumilta löytyy apu.

----------


## buhvalo

> Juu tokitoki. Että se olikin Bruyneelin uber-taktikointia? Tiesikö Bruyneel noi erot jo kolmannella etapilla? Kun toistakymmentä jätkää jauhaa hyvää systeemiä ja ero kasvaa, niin miksi pitää laittaa omat miehet vielä keulille varsinkin kun on sovittu että mennään yhtä matkaa Arcalikseen saakka.
> 
> Ja Contadorille oltiin kärmeissään Arcaliksella?
> 
> Ehkä mä en vain ymmärrä kilpapyöräilyä, mutta onneksi tältä foorumilta löytyy apu.



Se on ihan hyvä taktiikka vetää eroa kilpakumppaneihin aina kun sen riskeittä voi tehdä, ei välttämättä tarvi mennä se kuvion mukaan mitä lehdistä on luettavissa. Ja sitten kun kahtoo mitä tuolla pätkällä tapahtui niin ero rupesi kasvamaan kun Astanan tuli remmiin mukaan, sehän putosi välillä jo 20s pintaan. Siinä mun tekstissä oli kaksi lausetta jotka terävä poika voisi yhdistää kokonaisuudeksi, siitä tulee ihan selkeä kuvio. Toki tuo taktiikka on yhtä spekulatiivinen kuin muutkin, mutta sisältää vähemmän paranoideja salaliittoteorioita. 

Ota ihan rennosti, sinä oot amerikkavastaissa maassa, isot pojat voi juksata sut mukaan Lance-vastaiseen propagandaan.

----------


## Hans Opinion

16 miljoonaa on paljon oli valuutta kumpaa laatua tahansa.

Tarjous kertoo sen mikä minusta oli fakta jo TdF09 ekasta aika-ajosta alkaen; AC on todella paljon edellä kilpakumppaneitaan. Tarjous antaa referenssin myös sille mitä ensi kaudella odotetaan tapahtuvan... jälki voi olla murhaavaa kun AC pääsee ajamaan laadukkaassa tallissa joka ajaa hänelle.

Toisaalta 16milliä on erittäin hyvin tarjottu ja jos puhutaan rahasta, ja siitähän nyt puhutaan, niin ihme on jos AC saa tehtyä paremman diilin. Epsanjasta ei vain löydy kapitaalia kuten kazakkien öljykaivosta... mutta kuinka paljo on tarpeeksi? No eihän AC:n kokoinen mies paljon "syö"... tosin hän liikkuu "aika paljon"...

Hieno ratkaisu AC:ltä, ensi kaudella loppuu arvuuttelu siitä kuka on  kunkku-pro... toivotaan että aziallinen talli löytyy... tarkkana pitää olla tässäkin toiminnassa...

----------


## vetooo

> Aivan mahdotonta vääntöä tosiaan tuo Rasmun ja Contan matsi... ei tuohon malliin kukaan tosiaankaan rykinyt 09tourilla... olisiko se osoitus dopingvalvonnan parantumisesta...



Tässä nippelitietoja Tourin 15. etapilta vuodelta 2007, jolloin Contador ja Rasmussen esittelivät pyöräily-yleisölle mukavaa seurattavaa.

*15. etapin päätösnousu, Col de Peyresourde, 9,7 km, 7,8 %*

Contador hyökkää 0:00.
Contador ja Rasmussen 1 km jäljellä -kyltillä 1:52.
Contador ja Rasmussen Col de Peyresourden huipulla 4:35.
Evans, Leipheimer, Sastre ja kumppanit huipulla 5:16 (+ 0.41).
AC:n ja MR:n prosentuaalinen vauhtiero muihin 12,9 %.

Contador ja Rasmussen käyttivät aikaa Col de Peyresourden viimeiseen kilometriin 2:43 (22,08 km/h).
Tasaisen vauhdin mukaan (22,08 km/h) Contador hyökkäsi ensimmäisen kerran 1,678 km ennen huippua.
Muut tulivat oletetun 1,678 km matkan keskinopeudella 19,11 km/h eli n. 2 km/h AC:tä ja MR:ää hitaammin.

Contador hyökkäsi 6 kertaa ja iskujen kesto oli yhteensä 1:47.
AC ja MR ajoivat Peyresoudella irti muista 4:35.
Contador hyökkäsi siis prosentuaalisesti 38,9 % siitä ajasta, jonka AC ja MR ajoivat irti muista.

Contador ja Rasmussen käyttivät Col de Peyresourden viimeiseen 8,5 km aikaa 24:05 (21,17 km/h).

Contador ja Rasmussen tulivat Col de Peyresourden huipulta etapin maaliin (11,5 km) aikaan 11:30 (60,00 km/h).

----------


## YT

Ei kai Astanan tarjousta kovin vakavasti kannata ottaa, kun nykyisetkin palkat olivat keväällä maksamatta.

----------


## kontio

> Jos oikein ymmärsin, niin tuo 16 miljoonan tarjous toisi hänelle vuosittain "vain" 4 miljoonaa (toki kelpais kyllä mulle).  Meinaan vaan, että kun kyseessä lajin urheilullisessa mielessä ehkä kovin nimi ja jokunen suomalainen lätkän pelaajakin tienaa enempi, niin tulee mieleen, että ovatko pyöräilijät pikku palkkakuopassa. Miten isoja sopimuksia sitten muilla pyöräilijöillä on?



Niin no,parhaat suomalaiset NHL pelaajat taitaa siinä 5 miljoonaa/kausi  tienata, koivulla taisi tippua palkka miljoonaan tai johonkin kun meni ducksiin.

Jutun juju on vaan siinä, että NHL on liiketoimintaa jossa palkanmaksaja ainakin yleensä tienaa itsekin suoraa voittoa. Se, paljonko Quick Stepin laminaattimyynti nousee tai Astanan ja Kazakstanin tunnettavuus kasvaa ei ole ihan suoraan mitattavissa

Mercantone Unon myynti kyllä aikanaan pomppasi pilviin muutamassa vuodessa.

----------


## MV

> Meinaan vaan, että kun kyseessä lajin urheilullisessa mielessä ehkä kovin nimi ja jokunen suomalainen lätkän pelaajakin tienaa enempi, niin tulee mieleen, että ovatko pyöräilijät pikku palkkakuopassa.



Jos verrataan muihin ammatiurheilijoihin, niin toki. Jos taas tavallisiin ihmisiin, niin eipä oikeastaan. NHL -pelaajien palkat ovat järjettömiä. Joka tapauksessa täytyy muistaa, että pyöräilijän palkka muodostuu kolmesta osasta: peruspalkka tallilta, voitto- ja starttirahat sekä henkilökohtaiset sponssit. 

Ennen wanhaan oli vain tuo keskimmäinen osuus. Kierrettiin kisoja, ja yritettiin aina voittaa, rahan toivossa. Rahat jaettiin koko joukkueen kesken, joten hirveitä summia niistä ei tullut. Tätä kompensoitiin ajamalla kortteliralleja, joista varsinkin Tourin jälkeisellä viikolla saattoi saada vuoden palkan pelkästä paikalle saapumisesta. Samoin uudemmat ja pienemmät kisat houkuttelivat huippuammattilaisia näillä starttirahoilla.

Kun Kelme meni nurin, ja Communidad Valenciallakin oli palkanmaksuongemia, Valverde joutui hankkimaan palkkarahoja joukkueelle tällä tavalla. Olenkin joskus miettinyt, että antoivatko muut tallit hänen voittaa noita pikkukisoja juuri sen takia. Ei meinaan olisi ensimmäinen kerta, että autetaan miestä mäessä näin.

Minipalkkajärjestelmä ei taida olla kuin 10-20 vuotta vanha. Sitä ennen ei aloitteleva kuski välttämättä saanut palkkaa ollenkaan.

Ymmärtääkseni nämä henkilökohtaiset endorsement -sopimukset ovat nekin uusi ilmiö, ainakin siinä mittakaavassa, mitä ne parhaimmilla kuskeilla nykyisin ovat. LA lienee tässä ehdoton ykkönen, joskin huippuvuosinaan Ullrich pääsi hyvin lähelle.

----------


## Stone

Kyllähän pyöräilijöistä ainakin LA on jonain vuotena  tienannut aika kohtuullisesti. :-)

http://www.forbes.com/lists/2005/53/9IR3.html

----------


## MV

> Kyllähän pyöräilijöistä ainakin LA on jonain vuotena  tienannut aika kohtuullisesti.



Tuo luku lienee peruspalkka+voitot+endorsements. Mistä peruspalkan osuus voi jäädä alle kolmanneksen. Vastaavasti Contadorin 4m€ vuosipalkan päälle voi laskea ainakin toisen mokoman noita voittoja, starttirahoja, esiintymispalkkioita, mainossopimuksia, action figyyrejä, t-paitoja, suojelurahoja, asekauppoja, jne.

----------


## vetooo

> Tuo luku lienee peruspalkka+voitot+endorsements. Mistä peruspalkan osuus voi jäädä alle kolmanneksen. Vastaavasti Contadorin 4m€ vuosipalkan päälle voi laskea ainakin toisen mokoman noita voittoja, starttirahoja, esiintymispalkkioita, mainossopimuksia, action figyyrejä, t-paitoja, suojelurahoja, asekauppoja, jne.



Vähänkin maailmanlaajuisesti isomman lajin supertähdet tienaavat moninkertaisesti enemmän mitä vuotuinen tallin maksama peruspalkka on. Mielestäni tästä syystä urheilijoiden palkkojen vertaileminen on hieman... ööh... hyödytöntä. Esimerkiksi jalkapallon puolella David Beckhamin tienaamat sponssitulot ovat käsittämättömän kovat verrattuna hänen seurajoukkueensa makasmaan perusfyrkkaan. Pyöräily on lopulta joukkueurheilua, eikä esimerkiksi golffari Tiger Woodsia voida mitenkään vertailla joukkuelajien urheilijoihin.

Kyllähän näitä peruspalkkoja voi tietenkin vertailla keskenään ja siinä Alberto Contadorille tarjottu 4 miljoonan euron vuosipalkka on pyöräilyssä äärettömä iso summa. Joku voi vailasta tarkemmin, mutta en usko kovinkaan monen pyöräilijän yltäneen miljoonatienesteille vuoden aikana pelkästään tällä peruspalkalla (kaikki bonukset etc. jätetty huomioimatta). Alejandro Valverde oli ainakin vuosi pari sitten parhaiten ansaitseva pyöräilijä. Caisse d'Epargne maksoi Pitille miljoonaliksaa.

Contador on varmasti jo tällä kaudella ansainnut millikerhoon oikeuttavat summat. Entä sitten muut? Lähelle miljoonaa euroa per vuosi yltävää varmasti myös Tom Boonen. Mututuntumalla sanoisin Contadorin, Valverden ja Boonenin tienaavan parhaiten tällä kaudella pelkällä *peruspalkalla* mitattuna. Jan Ullrich tienasi aktiiviurallaan varmasti millin per kausi ja tietenkin myös Lance Armstrong.

Eli vielä selvennykseksi: minulla ei ole mitään todisteita esittämilleni arvioille.

----------


## Elkki

Nyt voidaankin alottaa spekulaatiot AC:n tulevasta tallista. Tässä onkin jo tullut esille, että lähes varmasti se tulee olemaan Caisse tai Garmin. Voisi helposti kuvitella, että jatkossakin AC:n päätähtäin on Gran Toureissa, joten päätökseen vaikuttanee ratkaisevasti kumpi edellä mainituista talleista voi mahdollistaa paremmat resurssit suuriin ympäriajoihin. Luultavasti nykyisissä olomuodoissaan Caisse lie näistä luontevampi vaihtoehto?

Toisaalta onko jenkkitalli halukas muuttamaan omaa rosteriaan enemmän ulkomaalaispohjaiseksi, jotta Alberto saa mukaan haluamansa apuajajat? Voisi kuvitella että olipa talli kumpi tahansa, tulee siihen AC:n mukana kohtalainen liuta myös muita uusia tulokkaita.

----------


## Deve

Minusta ainakin on Caisse on ihan selkeä valinta. Espanjalaistiimi ja ei heillä ole oikein kunnon kapteenia Gran Toureihin, Valverde ehkä mutta miehellä on vähän ongelmia Italiassa, enkä usko että Valverde ikinä voittaa GT:tä, ainakaan Touria. Mies on parempi viikon mittaisissa ja yhden päivän kisoissa.

Ja Garminissa on jo Wiggins ja Vandevelde.

----------


## vetooo

> Nyt voidaankin alottaa spekulaatiot AC:n tulevasta tallista. Tässä onkin jo tullut esille, että lähes varmasti se tulee olemaan Caisse tai Garmin. Voisi helposti kuvitella, että jatkossakin AC:n päätähtäin on Gran Toureissa, joten päätökseen vaikuttanee ratkaisevasti kumpi edellä mainituista talleista voi mahdollistaa paremmat resurssit suuriin ympäriajoihin. Luultavasti nykyisissä olomuodoissaan Caisse lie näistä luontevampi vaihtoehto?
> 
> Toisaalta onko jenkkitalli halukas muuttamaan omaa rosteriaan enemmän ulkomaalaispohjaiseksi, jotta Alberto saa mukaan haluamansa apuajajat? Voisi kuvitella että olipa talli kumpi tahansa, tulee siihen AC:n mukana kohtalainen liuta myös muita uusia tulokkaita.



Näinhän tämä AC:n kuvio taitaa mennä. Tallivaihtoehtoja näyttää olevan tällä hetkellä ainoastaan kaksi: Caisse ja Garmin. Hyvin vaikea sanoa, kumpi tarjoaa paremmat eväät Contadorille taistella ison ympäriajon voitosta. Molemmilla on omat hyvät puolensa ja niitä onkin käyty tässä ketjussa jonkin verran läpi.

Garminilta nousi ainakin minulle yksi selkeä asia esiin tässä viikonlopun aikana, kun selailin pyöräilysivustoja. Kesäkuun lopussa huhuttu Contadorin siirto Garminiin oli tai ei ollut lähellä, mutta silloin jenkkitallin sporttipäällikkö Jonathan Vaugters totesi, että hän ei tee yhtään lisähankintaa kysymättä tallin arvoasteikossa ylimpänä olevalta ajajalta mielipidettä. Tuolloin Garminin ykkösajajan titteliä piti hallussaan Christian Vandevelde.

Tämä Vaughtersin kommentti vähän ennen Ranskan ympäriajon alkua herättää minussa sellaisia ajatuksia, että Garminissa toimitaan todellakin ainakin lähtökohtaisesti vain ja ainoastaan yhdelle ajajalle. Tilanteen muuttuessa, kuten Tourissa, hierarkia muuttuu. Kapteeniksi nimetyn Vandevelden paikan otti oikestaan jo heti kättelyssä Bradley Wiggins ja näin saumattomalla yhteispelillä Garmin nosti kolminkertaisen olympiavoittajan yhteiskisan neloseksi.

Garminilla ei siis ole odotettavissa minkäänlaista astanamaista valtakamppailua, mikäli Contador siirtyy yhdysvaltalaisjoukkueeseen. Hän tuo mukaanaan Sergio Paulinhon ja Benjamin Novalin samassa paketissa Astanasta. Contadorille on luvassa myös erittäin hyvää tempo-tasamaatukea David Millarin ja David Zabriskien toimesta. Vandevelde ja Wiggins tulikin tuossa jo esiteltyä. Ehkä tähän valtakamppailuun palatakseni, Wiggo voisi tuntea pientä epäluuloa AC:n tulosta, ja se heittääkin sen ainoan pienen kysymysmerkin espanjalaisen siirrolle Garminiin.

----------


## gali

> Voidaan olla jo nyt varmoja, ettei Astana saa Tour-kutsua.



Miksi ei saa ?

Muistaakseni JB:n firmalla on Pro-tour lisenssi , mutta taisi olla että Astana sai lisenssin myös. (Muistaakseni se arvottiin joulukuussa 07)

Rahasta homma ei ilmeisesti jää kiinni. 
Ok puolet tallista lähtee , mikä tarkoittaa että paljon on matkaa budjettiin jäljellä ja  noin 8-10 miljoonaa on budjettia ensi vuodeksi jäljellä. (Ainakin , luoja tietää paljonko öljyä pumpataan tähän projektiin. Vino on sanonut että 3-4 vuodeksi fyrkkaa on varastossa.)
Vertaus: Normitallin vuosibudjetti on n. 6-7m.
Astana voi ostaa melkein kenet haluaa, jos ja vain jos he suostuvat liittymään talliin.

----------


## MV

> Eli vielä selvennykseksi: minulla ei ole mitään todisteita esittämilleni arvioille.



Joo. Ainoita faktoja mitä on, on UCI:n minimipalkkasäännöt, erilaiset julkiset tiedot starbojen palkoista sekä hajanaiset lausunnot sieltä täältä. Esim Kellu on sanonut ansaitsevansa saman kuin insinööri-ikätoverinsa.

Peruspalkkojen vertailu on ok pyöräilijöiden välillä. Lajien välillä vertailu on mahdotonta, pois lukien ehkä kaikkein rikkaimmat. Heidän kohdallaan vaikuttaa enemmän mediaseksikkyys kuin laji. Kournikovan kumulatiiviset ansiot lienevät yli kaikkien pyöräilijöiden pl LA ja JU. Ja millä avuilla!

Tuo mainintasi Valverden korkeasta palkasta nosti pienen pelon puseroon: onko Caissella varaa palkata kaksi miljoonaluokan kuskia?

----------


## Sambody

> Näinhän tämä AC:n kuvio taitaa mennä. Tallivaihtoehtoja näyttää olevan tällä hetkellä ainoastaan kaksi: Caisse ja Garmin. Hyvin vaikea sanoa, kumpi tarjoaa paremmat eväät Contadorille taistella ison ympäriajon voitosta. Molemmilla on omat hyvät puolensa ja niitä onkin käyty tässä ketjussa jonkin verran läpi.
> 
> Garminilta nousi ainakin minulle yksi selkeä asia esiin tässä viikonlopun aikana, kun selailin pyöräilysivustoja. Kesäkuun lopussa huhuttu Contadorin siirto Garminiin oli tai ei ollut lähellä, mutta silloin jenkkitallin sporttipäällikkö Jonathan Vaugters totesi, että hän ei tee yhtään lisähankintaa kysymättä tallin arvoasteikossa ylimpänä olevalta ajajalta mielipidettä. Tuolloin Garminin ykkösajajan titteliä piti hallussaan Christian Vandevelde.
> 
> Tämä Vaughtersin kommentti vähän ennen Ranskan ympäriajon alkua herättää minussa sellaisia ajatuksia, että Garminissa toimitaan todellakin ainakin lähtökohtaisesti vain ja ainoastaan yhdelle ajajalle. Tilanteen muuttuessa, kuten Tourissa, hierarkia muuttuu. Kapteeniksi nimetyn Vandevelden paikan otti oikestaan jo heti kättelyssä Bradley Wiggins ja näin saumattomalla yhteispelillä Garmin nosti kolminkertaisen olympiavoittajan yhteiskisan neloseksi.
> 
> Garminilla ei siis ole odotettavissa minkäänlaista astanamaista valtakamppailua, mikäli Contador siirtyy yhdysvaltalaisjoukkueeseen. Hän tuo mukaanaan Sergio Paulinhon ja Benjamin Novalin samassa paketissa Astanasta. Contadorille on luvassa myös erittäin hyvää tempo-tasamaatukea David Millarin ja David Zabriskien toimesta. Vandevelde ja Wiggins tulikin tuossa jo esiteltyä. Ehkä tähän valtakamppailuun palatakseni, Wiggo voisi tuntea pientä epäluuloa AC:n tulosta, ja se heittääkin sen ainoan pienen kysymysmerkin espanjalaisen siirrolle Garminiin.



Jotenkin Wigginsin ilmoitukset Tourille panostamisesta täysin sotisi Contadorin tuloa vastaan. Contadorin leiristähän on ilmoitettu, että hän haluaa joukkueeseen jossa saa täyden tuen joukkueeltaan. Se hankaloittaisi näin Wiggon podium taistelua, jos hän toimisi Contadorin luutnanttina.

Wigginsiä sen enempää tuntematta luulisi hänen olevan hieman Contadorin tuloa vastaan edellä pohdituista syistä. Sitten on joukkuehenki kysymys mitä mieltä ovat Millar, Zabriskie, Vandevelde jos heidän uuden kapteeninsa ja ilmeisen pidetyn kaverinsa paikan tulee ja ottaa hiljainen Espanjalainen.

Jossain puhuttiin myös onko kovan doping kurin Garmin valmis ottamaan Contadoria hänen Puerto linkityksensä takia, mutta en usko tämän vaikuttavan yhtään onhan heillä kärähtänyt Millar ryhmässään.

Voisin myös spekuloida onko Garmin tarpeeksi vahva joukkue tarjoamaan mahdollisuuden Albertolle voittaa GT. Näen kyllä varmasti monen muun tavoin jo nykyisen Garminin ryhmän tarpeeksi tasokkaana tähän. Tietenkin kun pakettiratkaisussa tulee myös Paulinho ja Novel mukana niin se vain vahvistaa joukkuetta kuin joukkuetta. Joukkuetempo ryhmällä Contador, Wiggins, Vandevelde, Millar, Zabriskie, Paulinho, Farrar, Hasjedal, Noval onnistuu varmasti aivan kärkivauhtia. Ei myöskään tasamaa tai vuoristo tee tiukkaa ottaen huomioon Contadorin omat avut vuorilla.

Täytyy sanoa että on Contadorin ensi kauden osoite kumpi vain esillä olleista(Caisse d'Epargne, Garmin-Slipstream) löytyy häneltä joukkue joka pystyy tukemaan häntä tarvittavissa määrin kolmen viikon ympäriajon voittamiseen. Tosin ainahan on mahdollisuus, että joku vetäisee ässän hihastaan ja Contador siirtyy johonkin toiseen joukkueeseen kuin spekuloidut.

----------


## Sambody

> Miksi ei saa ?
> 
> Muistaakseni JB:n firmalla on Pro-tour lisenssi , mutta taisi olla että Astana sai lisenssin myös. (Muistaakseni se arvottiin joulukuussa 07)
> 
> Rahasta homma ei ilmeisesti jää kiinni. 
> Ok puolet tallista lähtee , mikä tarkoittaa että paljon on matkaa budjettiin jäljellä ja  noin 8-10 miljoonaa on budjettia ensi vuodeksi jäljellä. (Ainakin , luoja tietää paljonko öljyä pumpataan tähän projektiin. Vino on sanonut että 3-4 vuodeksi fyrkkaa on varastossa.)
> Vertaus: Normitallin vuosibudjetti on n. 6-7m.
> Astana voi ostaa melkein kenet haluaa, jos ja vain jos he suostuvat liittymään talliin.



ASO on ASO ja voisin lyödä vetoa että he tekevät kaikkensa ettei joukkue mistä löytyvät Vinokourov ja/tai Kasetskin pääse osallistumaan heidän järjestämiin kilpailuihin.

----------


## vetooo

> Miksi ei saa ?
> 
> Muistaakseni JB:n firmalla on Pro-tour lisenssi , mutta taisi olla että Astana sai lisenssin myös. (Muistaakseni se arvottiin joulukuussa 07)
> 
> Rahasta homma ei ilmeisesti jää kiinni. 
> Ok puolet tallista lähtee , mikä tarkoittaa että paljon on matkaa budjettiin jäljellä ja  noin 8-10 miljoonaa on budjettia ensi vuodeksi jäljellä. (Ainakin , luoja tietää paljonko öljyä pumpataan tähän projektiin. Vino on sanonut että 3-4 vuodeksi fyrkkaa on varastossa.)
> Vertaus: Normitallin vuosibudjetti on n. 6-7m.
> Astana voi ostaa melkein kenet haluaa, jos ja vain jos he suostuvat liittymään talliin.



Näillä em. asioilla ei ole mitään tekemistä siinä vaiheessa, kun Astanan rosterissa on ensi kaudella kaksikko Alexander Vinokourov ja Andrei Kashetshkin. Saa olla vaikka kuinka paljon fyrkkaa ja tukijoita taustalla, monen kuukauden palkkarästit kummittelemassa, tai vaikka valtion päämies ja puolet parlamentista taustapiruina. Homman nimi on, että vaikka tallin taustalla pyörisi minkälaista henkilöä tahansa ja fyrkkaa löytyisi vaika muille jakaa, niin jos tallin maine ei ole kunnossa, kutsua ei kuulu maailman arvoistetuimpaan kilpailuun Ranskan ympäriajoon.

Minulla ei sinänsä ole mitään tätä kazakkikaksikkoa Vino/Kash vastaan juuri tällä hetkellä, koska Astanan nykyinen rosteri hajoaa kuin korttitalo ympäri maailmaa tämän kauden jälkeen. Voidaan sanoa, että kukaan ei kärsi Vinon paluusta Astanaan. Tuo itse asiassa pientä lisämielenkiintoa loppukauden kilpailuihin jos pääsee vielä nyky-astanalaisten kanssa polkemaan. Mutta sitten...

Ensi kaudella Astana ei tule saamaan ASO:n valitulla linjalla kutsua Ranskan ympäriajoon edellisvuosien taustojen takia. Ensinnäkin, Astanan vuoden 2006-2007 dopingkatastrofista oli vastuussa aivan muut tahot kuin nyky-Astana. Vinokourov kuului eittämättä suurimpiin ASO:n eväämän kilpailukutsun arkkitehteihin. Eli siis Vinon vuoden 2007 käry Tourissa yksi pääsyistä, miksi Astanaa ei kutsuttu mukaan vuoden 2008 Ranskan kierrokselle ja samalla AC:lta riistettiin oikeus puolustaa GC-voittoaan.

Jos ASO toimii linjanmukaisesti, se ei tule antamaan osallistumisoikeutta Astanalle ensi vuoden Touriin, koska Vino ja Kashetshkin ovat palanneet talliin. Siis ASO:n politiikalla Astanalla ei pitäisi olla mitään asiaa Touriin. Minulle se on aika sama. Linja voi tietenkin olla eri kuin 2008 keväällä, jolloin Bruyneelin Astana ei saanut Tour-kutsua. Se ei ollut linjassa mihinkään, siis ei yhtään mihinkään ja päätöstä voidaan pitää edelleenkin näin 1,5 vuotta myöhemmin yhtenä kaikkien aikojen suurimpana vääryytenä, mitä pyöräilyssä on tapahtunut kulissipuolella. Onneksi ensi vuoden Tourin tallikutsut eivät ole minun pähkäiltävissä, vaan asioista vastaa aivan toiset henkilöt.

----------


## gali

En tiedä mitä tapahtuu Astana-talille , ASOlle tai mitkä joukkueet valitaan ensi vuoden Touriille. 
Viime vuoden tapahtumat ovat aivan linjassa. Siis edellisvuonna kärynnyttä tallia ei kutsuta mukaan seuraavana. Kuten ei Fujia (Saunier Duval) tänä vuonna, Riccon käryn johdosta.
----
En osaa tavata , mutta varmasti noin puolessa talleista on ollut viime vuosina joitakin dopingtapauksia. Silti ne olivat mukana tämän vuoden tourissa.
Myös kärähtäneitä ajajia oli mukana Tourissa ja on myös 09 Vueltassa.
Kilpailukielto on 2 vuotta ja henkilökohtainen. 
Ei koko uraa ja tallia koskeva.
Tietääkseni Astanan ajajat eivät ole kärynneet toistaiseksi tällä kaudella.
-----




> Minulla ei sinänsä ole mitään tätä kazakkikaksikkoa Vino/Kash vastaan juuri tällä hetkellä



Olet kai muuttanut mielipidettä Vinosta.
----
Oma arvaus on , Astana on mukana ensi vuoden Tourissa. (Ajajista, johdosta ei ole hajuakaan.)
-----




> Ensinnäkin, Astanan vuoden 2006-2007 dopingkatastrofista oli vastuussa aivan muut tahot kuin nyky-Astana.



Ensi vuoden Astana on taas aivan eri versio kuin tämän kauden , mutta miksi pitäisi rankaista edeltäjien sekoilusta.

----------


## vetooo

> Mikä on Santander pankin osuus Contadorin valinnalle. Ainakin täälläkin on vilauteltu Alonson ja Santanderin tallihanketta vuodelle 2011, eli nyt olisi keskustelun alla, mitä AC tekee “välivuoden” aikana. Onko Santander jo mukana tänä vuonna rahoittamassa (ostamassa) Contadorin tallipaikkaa. Rahaahan pankilla tuntuu olevan esim. väitetään ostavan Räikkösen tallipaikan Alonsolle, hinta min. 40 miljoonaa. Luulisin, että Contadorin markkina-arvo Santanderille voisi olla useampia miljoonia ja jos Santander aukaisee rahamassinsa, niin silloin ei paljoa kysellä kärkiajajien mielipidettä, mutta jos ei aukaise, niin sitten kysytään.



Tässä Alonson mahdollisessa pyöräilytalliprojektissa olisi Santander mukana yhtenä firmana. Alonso ei kuitenkaan saane talliaan pystyyn vielä ensi kaudeksi, vaan tässä puhutaan aikaisintaan kaudesta 2011. Uusi espanjalaistalli on saanut myös pääministeri Jose Luis Rodriguez Zapaterolta myönteisen vastaanoton. Espanjassa pääministerillä tosin ei ole Silvio Berlusconin tapaista valtaa ja Zapateron sanomisia voikin tulkita enemmän muodollisiksi.

Itse en tiedä enkä jaksa kaivaakaan, onko Santander ollut millään tavalla pyöräilysponsoroinnissa mukana aiempina vuosina. Olisiko niin, että pankki on tukenut joitain yksittäisiä kisoja Espanjassa, mutta käsittääkseni yksitään talli ei ole ainakaan viime vuosien aikana saanut rahallista tukea. Voihan tietenkin olla, että Santanderilla on näppinsä pelissä Contadorin mahdollisessa siirrossa Caisse d'Epargneen. Mielestäni asiaa hankaloittaa se, että Santander ja Caisse ovat molemmat pankkialalla toimivia yrityksiä ja vielä kaiken lisäksi eri maalaisia - Santander espanajalinen ja Caisse ranskalainen.

Santander lienee yksi Euroopan suurimmista pankeista ja käsitykseni mukaan tämä valloillaan olevan finanssikriisikään ei vaikuta hirveästi tämän tyyppisiin yrityksiin. Ainakin rahasta ei ole puutetta, mutta se on aina pyöräilymaailmassa vähän epäselvä juttu, miten isolla panostuksella joku iso yritys lähtee mukaan. Tässä ei puhuta mistään 40 miljoonasta eurosta. Mielummin muutamista miljoonista. Myös sponsoroinnin ajallinen kesto on hieman epäselvä pyöräilyssä. Yleensä isot yritykset ovat lajissa mukana 3-5 vuotta ennen kuin siirtyvät syrjään. Poikkeuksiakin löytyy. Tästä yhtenä parthaimpana esimerkkinä Rabobank, joka on ollut hollantilaistallin päätukija jo 13 vuotta.






> Mikä on Contadorin kielitaito pärjääkö englannin kielisessä tallissa?



Johan Bruyneelin sanoin: "Contador puhuu parempaa englantia mitä monet uskovat". Pääsyy Contadorin Tourin tiedotustilaisuuksien espanja-ranska kielivalinnalle oli tämä LA-kysymys. AC ei halunnut antaa kommentteja Armstrongin äidinkielellä. 






> Entä Wiggins? Olisiko hän vielä ensi vuonna valmis voittamaan TdF:n, vai tarvitseeko hän vielä vuoden kypsyä GT voittajaksi. Wigginsin ego tuskin on sen teksasin äijän luokkaa, joten hän ehkä on valmis vielä vuoden, mutta tuskin pitempään, olla kakkoskuskina. Hän voisi oppia mestarilta, miten voitetaan 2011. Tosin ei Wigginskään tästä enää nuorru, kaksi vuotta AC:tä vanhempi, mutta Wiggo jää vielä aivan liikaa vuorilla. entä muut GT-kisat?



Wigginsin kohdalla menestymismahdollisuudet Tourissa riippuvat paljon siitä, minkälaisen reitin ASO rakentaa ensi vuodelle. Jos reitti pysyy yhtä helppona kuin tänä vuonna, Wigginsillä on mielestäni hyvät mahdollisuudet yltää aina podiumille asti. Wiggo sai valtavasti kokemusta, mitä kolmiviikkoinen kova etappikilpailu vaatii ja nyt takataskussa on korvaamatonta kokemusta, mitä yhteiskisan neloseksi vaaditaan.

En usko, että Wigginsillä on rahkeita vielä ensi kaudella voittaa koko roskaa. Hänen on vielä kartutettava Grand Tour -kokemustaan ennen kuin keltapaidasta ja Champs Elysee'stä voidaan realistisesti haaveilla. Wiggins on saanut varmasti paljon pieniä vinkkejä, miten rakentaa ensi kauden kilpailuohjelma, harjoittelu ja 3-viikkoinen henkinen selkäranka etc.

Wigginsiä helpottaisi varmasti Contadorin läsnäolo samassa tallissa. Vähän mietittävää aiheuttaa Wigginsin suhtautuminen AC:n mahdolliseen tuloon Garminiin. AC antaisi GT-kokemuksensa puolesta hyviä vinkkejä Wiggolle. Eri asia onkin, miten älykäs kuski Contador on. Hän tuntuu ennemmin keskittyvän vain omaan tekemiseensä ja ikään kuin kaikki muu jää taka-alalle. Contador on tuskin paras mahdollinen opastaja Wiggolle. Armstrong olisi tässä roolissa 100 kertaa parempi. Valitettavasti AC ei kyennyt imemään LA:sta mitään oppia, kun miesten välit olivat/ovat mitkä olivat/ovat.

Wigginsin mäennousukyky ei välttämättä ole suhteellisesti kovin paljon heikompi aika-ajoon verrattuna. Britin raju painonlasku verotti tehoja taistella kelloa vastaan ja puolestaan vuoristoon tuli lisää osaamista. Wigginsin on nyt vain löydettävä optimaalinen harmonia TT:hen ja vuoristoon. Mies on sanonut keskittyvänsä täysillä kolmeen seuraavaan Ranskan ympäriajoon, joten Giro ja Vuelta jäävät täysin taka-alalle. Italian kierrosta saatetaan käyttää kilpailukilometrien hakemiseen, aivan kuten tänä vuonna.






> Garminin joukkueaika-ajo joukkue AC, Wiggo et kumppanit olisi täysin ylivoimainen eroa tulisi toisiin toista minuuttia, mikä helpottaisi myös Wigginsin mahdollisuuksia kamppailla kakkossijasta.



Kyllähän Garmin näytti Tourin TTT:ssä, että se oli kilpailun toiseksi kovin tempojoukkue. Edes Saxo Bank ei kyennyt uhkaamaan Jonathan Vaugtersin suojattien kakkostilaa. Astana oli omaa luokkaansa, mutta ensi kaudella kazakkitalli on historiaa. Tai nimi pysyy samana, mutta koko rosteri menee uusiksi. Armstrongin RadioShack-joukkue ei välttämättä pääse samalle tasolle kuin Astana. Sieltä tulee puuttumaan ainakin kaksi tärkeää lenkkiä tämänvuotisesta Astanasta: Contador ja Sergio Paulinho.

RadioShack ja Garmin lienevät ensi vuoden Ranskan ympäriajossa kaksi kovinta aika-ajotiimiä jos TTT on kilpailuohjelmassa. Epäilen hieman, että se tullaan jättämään pois tämän vuoden "huonojen" kokemusten verkukkeella.

Ei TTT:n mukanaolo ainakaan heikentäisi Wigginsin mahdollisuuksia yhteiskilpailussa. Mielestäni joukkuetempon tärkeyttä ei pidä kuitenkaan yliarvioida. Huippunimien välillä ne suurimmat erot tulevat kuitenkin vuoristoetapeilla ja henkilökohtaisissa aika-ajoissa.






> Molemmilla joukkueilla on varmasti omat urheilulliset arvonsa, mutta ratkaisu riippunee kuitenkin muualla. Ensin raha, sitten henkilökohtaiset suhteet.



Jos tässä puhutaan Contadorin tallivalinnan ratkaisuista, niin uskoisin rahalla olevan yllättävän pieni rooli. Contador hakee häntä lainaten tallia, joka on 100 % hänen takanaan.






> PS. Jos Santander mukana jo ensi vuonna Astanan tarjoama 4 milliä ei välttämättä ole kauhean paljon suurempi raha mitä AC saa ensi kaudella oli talli mikä tahansa.



Santanderin kuvioita on hyvin vaikea, kuten tuossa aiemmin jo sanoin, tietää tässä vaiheessa. Kaikki esitetty tieto on lähinnä pelkkää spekulointia. Alonson sana on tietenkin painava, mutta Santander-pankki ei itse ole kommentoinut julkisesti mitään tukemiseen liittyviä asioita. Ajan kanssa asiat selkenevät, eikä tämäkään asia tee poikkeusta.

----------


## Sambody

> Kyllähän Garmin näytti Tourin TTT:ssä, että se oli kilpailun toiseksi kovin tempojoukkue. Edes Saxo Bank ei kyennyt uhkaamaan Jonathan Vaugtersin suojattien kakkostilaa. Astana oli omaa luokkaansa, mutta ensi kaudella kazakkitalli on historiaa. Tai nimi pysyy samana, mutta koko rosteri menee uusiksi. Armstrongin RadioShack-joukkue ei välttämättä pääse samalle tasolle kuin Astana. Sieltä tulee puuttumaan ainakin kaksi tärkeää lenkkiä tämänvuotisesta Astanasta: Contador ja Sergio Paulinho.
> 
> *RadioShack ja Garmin lienevät ensi vuoden Ranskan ympäriajossa kaksi kovinta aika-ajotiimiä jos TTT on kilpailuohjelmassa.* Epäilen hieman, että se tullaan jättämään pois tämän vuoden "huonojen" kokemusten verkukkeella.
> 
> Ei TTT:n mukanaolo ainakaan heikentäisi Wigginsin mahdollisuuksia yhteiskilpailussa. Mielestäni joukkuetempon tärkeyttä ei pidä kuitenkaan yliarvioida. Huippunimien välillä ne suurimmat erot tulevat kuitenkin vuoristoetapeilla ja henkilökohtaisissa aika-ajoissa.



Ei saa myöskään unohtaa Columbiaa joka on yllättävän kova joukkue tempoamaan. Tämä nyt oli täysin OT, mutta menkööt.





> Tässä Alonson mahdollisessa pyöräilytalliprojektissa olisi Santander mukana yhtenä firmana. Alonso ei kuitenkaan saane talliaan pystyyn vielä ensi kaudeksi, vaan tässä puhutaan aikaisintaan kaudesta 2011. Uusi espanjalaistalli on saanut myös pääministeri Jose Luis Rodriguez Zapaterolta myönteisen vastaanoton. Espanjassa pääministerillä tosin ei ole Silvio Berlusconin tapaista valtaa ja Zapateron sanomisia voikin tulkita enemmän muodollisiksi.
> 
> Itse en tiedä enkä jaksa kaivaakaan, onko Santander ollut millään tavalla pyöräilysponsoroinnissa mukana aiempina vuosina. Olisiko niin, että pankki on tukenut joitain yksittäisiä kisoja Espanjassa, mutta käsittääkseni yksitään talli ei ole ainakaan viime vuosien aikana saanut rahallista tukea. Voihan tietenkin olla, että Santanderilla on näppinsä pelissä Contadorin mahdollisessa siirrossa Caisse d'Epargneen. Mielestäni asiaa hankaloittaa se, että Santander ja Caisse ovat molemmat pankkialalla toimivia yrityksiä ja vielä kaiken lisäksi eri maalaisia - Santander espanajalinen ja Caisse ranskalainen.



Tälle Alonson-projektille olisi kyllä tilausta ammattipyöräilymaailmassa. Nyt ei Espanjalaisia huippujoukkueita ole oikeastaan enää kuin Caisse d'Epargne, Euskaltel ja varauksin Fuji-Serveto. Nyt kun on ollut myös puhetta Euskaltelin tulevaisuudesta(tai paremminkin sen puutteesta) Astarlozan ja Landaluzen doping-käryjen jälkeen niin olisi minusta tervetullutta Espanjalaisjoukkue jota johtaisi kova Espanjalainen pyöräilijä. Toivottavasti 2011 nähtäisiin Pro tourilla Santander niminen joukkue.

Siihen en usko että Santanderin rahoilla palkattaisiin Caisse d'Epargneen Contador nimenomaan sen takia koska he kilpailevia yrityksiä.

Toivottavasti ei mennyt toivottamasti offtopic.  :Hymy:

----------


## kontio

> Santander lienee yksi Euroopan suurimmista pankeista ja käsitykseni mukaan tämä valloillaan olevan finanssikriisikään ei vaikuta hirveästi tämän tyyppisiin yrityksiin.
> 
> RadioShack-joukkue ei välttämättä pääse samalle tasolle kuin Astana. Sieltä tulee puuttumaan ainakin kaksi tärkeää lenkkiä tämänvuotisesta Astanasta: Contador ja Sergio Paulinho.



Madoff huijauksessa Santander otti aika paljon pataan, sanotaan 300 miljoonaa euroa (korjatkaa jos muistin väärin), mutta tuskin vaikuttaa tuommoisen talon toimintaan mitenkään. Kyllä sitä rahaa varmaan löytyisi, pyöräilyn sponsorointi on tuon tason firmalle halpaa ku saippua, ei paljoa tunnu liikevaihdossa 5-10 miljoonaa euroa vuodessa.

Eri asia jollekin Agritubelille on kaivaa se 3 miljoonaa jostain. 
[OT] Itse asiassa olen ihmetellyt, ettei Bouygues telekom ole lyönyt enempää rahaa tiskiin, kuitenkin pääkonserni Bouguyesilla liikkuu kymmeniä miljardeja liikevaihtoa. Maailman suurin rakennusliike taitaapi olla muuten [/OT]


Eihän tuo Paulinho nyt mitenkään korvaamaton mies ole...

----------


## vetooo

> Eihän tuo Paulinho nyt mitenkään korvaamaton mies ole...



Sattui olemaan Zubeldiaa ja Popovitshia näkyvämmässä roolissa. Sekä TTT:ssä, Rommella että Ventoux'lla, näin ulkomuistista heitettynä. Ainoa paikka, jossa olympiahopeamitalisti taisi olla heikompi oli Arcalis.

----------


## Soolo

> En tiedä mitä tapahtuu Astana-talille , ASOlle tai mitkä joukkueet valitaan ensi vuoden Touriille. 
> Viime vuoden tapahtumat ovat aivan linjassa. Siis edellisvuonna kärynnyttä tallia ei kutsuta mukaan seuraavana. Kuten ei Fujia (Saunier Duval) tänä vuonna, Riccon käryn johdosta



öööh, Beltran kärähti myös viime vuonna ajaessan Liquigas tallissa. Kutsu Touriin kuitenkin tuli tänä vuonna, joten mitään loogista linjaa ASO ei pidä.....

----------


## luca

> Joo. Ainoita faktoja mitä on, on UCI:n minimipalkkasäännöt, erilaiset julkiset tiedot starbojen palkoista sekä hajanaiset lausunnot sieltä täältä.



Tällaiseen listaan vuodelta 2007 törmäsin joskus:




```
The March issue of Cycle Sport magazine investigates the annual salaries of pro road stars (generally not public knowledge) and comes up with this top 10 (all figures in millions) :    

1. Alejandro Valverde, 26, Spain, Caisse d'Epargne, $3.8 
2. Paolo Bettini, 32, Italy, Quick Step, $3.3 
3. Tom Boonen, 26, Belgium, Quick Step, $2.6 
4. Alessandro Petacchi, 33, Italy, Milram, $2.2 
5. Ivan Basso, 29, Italy, Discovery Channel, $2.0 
6. Damiano Cunego, 25, Italy, Lampre-Fondital, $1.8 
7. Alexandre Vinokourov, 33, Kazakhstan, Astana, $1.7 
8. Robbie McEwen, 34, Australia, Predictor-Lotto, $1.6 
9. Erik Zabel, 36, Germany, Milram, $1.6 (
10. Thor Hushovd, 29, Norway, Credit Agricole, $1.3 

Greg LeMond's salary when he turned pro for France's Renault team in 1981 :  $15,000.

LeMond's salary in his last year with France's Z team, 1992 : $2 million. He is credited with leading the entire pro peloton to higher wages.

Lance Armstrong's earnings in the final year of his career, 2005 :  $18 million.
```


http://veloptimum.net/Velop/document...sCoureurs.html

Alkuperäistä lehtijuttua en ole nähnyt, enkä tosiaan pysty arvioimaan listan luotettavuutta. Joka tapauksessa yllättävän suurilta tallien budjetteihin nähden kärkikuskien palkat vaikuttavat. Vaikka pyöräily ei perinteinen yksilölaji olekaan, niin palkoissa taitaa olla samanlainen rakenne kuin muissa yksilölajeissa: palkat terävimmän kärjen jälkeen laskevat jyrkästi. Ihan maailman ehdottomimpiin huippuihin kuuluva ajaja saattaa tienata kymmen- tai melkein satakertaisesti enemmän kuin isonkin tallin ei-niin-nimekäs apuajaja.

----------


## luca

EDIT: Ei kahteen kertaan.

----------


## vetooo

> Alkuperäistä lehtijuttua en ole nähnyt, enkä tosiaan pysty arvioimaan listan luotettavuutta. Joka tapauksessa yllättävänä suurilta tallien budjetteihin nähden kärkikuskien palkat vaikuttavat. Vaikka pyöräily ei perinteinen yksilölaji olekaan, niin palkoissa taitaa olla samanlainen rakenne kuin muissa yksilölajeissa: palkat terävimmän kärjen jälkeen laskevat jyrkästi. Ihan maailmanhuippuajaja tienaa kymmen- tai peräti satakertaisesti enemmän kuin isonkin tallin ei-niin-nimekäs apuajaja.



Uskomattoman kovia palkkoja. Olisin miltei lyönyt vetoa, että miljonäärejä on maksimissaan 5, mutta niitä oli ainakin pari vuotta sitten pilvinpimein.

Listan aivan ääripäässä on esim. Tourin etappivoittaja, Agritubelin Brice Feillu, joka saa minimipalkkaa 2 800 € / kk. 12 x 2 800 € = 36 000 € / vuosi. Eli kaudella 2007 Alejandro Valverde ja Paolo Bettini tienasivat 100-kertaisesti Feilluta isomman sunmman!?  :No huh!:  :No huh!: 





> Joona Laukka käsitteli Tourin aikana yhdessä blogissaan pyöräilijöiden palkkoja.
> 
> - Pyöräijöiden tuloista noin 90% muodostuu tallilta saadusta palkasta, joka maksetaan kuukausittain ympäri vuoden.
> 
> - Brice Feillun kuukausipalkkansa on 2800 euroa eli ammattipyöräilijän minimipalkka.
> 
>  - Hyvässä tallissa kolme-neljä vuotta ajanut pyöräilijä tienaa 80 000-200 000 euroa vuodessa. 
> 
> - Parhaat, todella kokeneet apukuskit pääsevät yli 200 000 tuloihin. Yleensä ajajan tulee voittaa muutama kisa vuodessa mikäli halajaa yli 200 000 tuloja. 
> ...

----------


## Sambody

Alberto taisi tietää mitä tuleman pitää jo kauan sitten, nimittäin tämän lausunnon hän antoi syyskuun lopussa viime vuonna:

"It would be quite complicated*.* I think I've earned the right to be the leader of a team without having to fight for it," he said.
  "And with Armstrong, there could be difficult situations in which the team would put him first and that would harm me."

----------


## Samuli

> Uskomattoman kovia palkkoja. Olisin miltei lyönyt vetoa, että miljonäärejä on maksimissaan 5, mutta niitä oli ainakin pari vuotta sitten pilvinpimein.



Täytyy huomata, että nuo palkat olivat taaloissa (vuonna 2007). Ei ole täyttä varmuutta millä kurssilla ne on muutettu euroista taaloiksi, mutta kolmanneksen voi ottaa taala-summasta pois niin saadaan palkat euroiksi.

----------


## Rickmaple

Mä luin Johan Bruyneelin "We Might As Well Win" -kirjan ja suurimmaks ihmetyksen aiheeksi jäi AC:n asento kirjan takakannen kuvassa? Miksi ihmeessä se kirjanpitäjä seisoo ihan vinossa?  :Sekaisin:

----------


## viller

Vinokourov tukee Contadoria ja haluaa muodostaa Astanasta joukkueen Contadorin ympärille.

----------


## Sambody

"The goal is to construct a team around you [Contador]," said Vinokourov. "I would work for him, but the decision belongs to him [whether he wants] to stay."

Kuulostaa hyvältä sillä "whether he wants to stay" kuulostaa vahvasti siltä että jos Contador haluaa lähteä hänet myös päästetään lähtemään. Uskon ja toivon Alberton myös lähtevän.

----------


## Sambody

Hyvää juttua tavoista millä Contador voi yrittää kiemurella irti Astanan sopimuksestaan.

----------


## Pexi

> “We have nothing against the Kazakhs, but now we have to think about Alberto,” Fran told L’Equipe last month. “Things are too complicated that we can carry on like this. We have to look for a solution with the year’s contract remaining with Alberto.”



Tyylikästä hommaa. Ensin laitetaan nimmari soppariin ja sitten kun alkaa tuntua, että ei tää nyt olekaan hyvä juttu ja että jostain muusta systeemistä olis enempi hyötyä, niin eikun perävalot näkyviin. 

Halveksittavaa toimintaa, pitäisi miehen sopimuksistaan kiinni pitää.

----------


## Sambody

> Tyylikästä hommaa. Ensin laitetaan nimmari soppariin ja sitten kun alkaa tuntua, että ei tää nyt olekaan hyvä juttu ja että jostain muusta systeemistä olis enempi hyötyä, niin eikun perävalot näkyviin. 
> 
> Halveksittavaa toimintaa, pitäisi miehen sopimuksistaan kiinni pitää.



Siis periaatteessa näin, mutta Contadorilla taitaa olla hyvät syyt miksi on alkanut tuntua huonolta jutulta. Olosuhteet ovat hieman muuttuneet eikä ole enää täysin selvää, että Astana olisi joukkue johon hän teki sopimuksen. Sitä joukkuetta johti Bruyneel, joka teki niin sanotusti suur siivouksen Astanan entisten doping sekoilujen jälkeen. Nyt Kazakit ovat palauttamassa joukkueen suur siivousta edeltäneeseen aikaan.

 Myös palkkojen maksamatta jättäminen on asia, jonka takia ainakin minä henkilökohtaisesti miettisin kaksi kertaa haluaisinko olla enää kyseisen työnantajan palveluksessa. Se jos joku on ollut tässä casessa halveksittavaa toimintaa.

Minusta tässä kohtaa ei ole mitään halveksittavaa Contadorin toimintaa kohtaan. Suurella todennäköisyydellä sopimus puretaan yhteisymmärryksessä Kazakkien kanssa ja Astana saa siitä asianmukaisen korvauksen.

Tosin alleviivaan tämä on minun mielipide muut voivat olla erimieltä niin paljon kuin tekee mieli.

----------


## vetooo

> Tyylikästä hommaa. Ensin laitetaan nimmari soppariin ja sitten kun alkaa tuntua, että ei tää nyt olekaan hyvä juttu ja että jostain muusta systeemistä olis enempi hyötyä, niin eikun perävalot näkyviin. 
> 
> Halveksittavaa toimintaa, pitäisi miehen sopimuksistaan kiinni pitää.



Kerro tämä myös n. 10 muulle tällä kaudella Astanassa ajavalle, mutta muualle siirtyvälle kuskille!  :Leveä hymy: 

Sekä tietenkin Johan Bruyneelille, jolla oli / on edelleen (en ole varma onko enää) sopimus voimassa Astanan kanssa vuoden 2010 loppuun saakka!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Soolo

> kerro tämä myös n. 10 muulle tällä kaudella astanassa ajavalle, mutta muualle siirtyvälle kuskille! :d
> 
> sekä tietenkin johan bruyneelille, jolla oli / on edelleen (en ole varma onko enää) sopimus voimassa astanan kanssa vuoden 2010 loppuun saakka! :d



+1

----------


## OJ

Pientä tarinaa Contan suorituskyvystä.

Lemondin mukaan Contadorin FTP olisi noin 440 wattia, eli 7-7,1 W/kg. Esimerkiksi Coggan puolustaa näkemystä siitä, että tehot olisivat olleet lähempänä 350 wattia, eli ~5,65 W/kg, eli suunnilleen sama kuin Veikkasen Jussilla. Ihan vertailun vuoksi Lemondin FTP oli 390 wattia ja hapenotto 91 milliä.

Tota matalan tehon teoriaa on hankala seurata kun esim. Wiggins tuuppaa 5,8-5,9 wattia per kilo kynnyksellä ajaessaan ja silti tuli turpaan heti ensimmäisestä aika-ajosta lähtien. Tietty Conta pieksi Cancellarankin suht tasaisessa aika-ajossa ja tiputti Wigginsin sekä kovemmatkin kiipijät kun tie nousi.

Sattumoisin tunnen muutaman amatööripyöräilijän, jotka ovat 62-65 kiloisia ja tuuppaavat ton 350-360 wattia. Kun he ajavat proffien kanssa isompia nousuja, niin ne ottavat turpaan ainakin 15 sekuntia per kilometri. Nämä proffat eivät tosin pysy kyydissä kun Contan tiimikaverit antavat nousuissa vähän hanaa. Contan tiimikaverit eivät puolestaan ole oikein samalla sivulla Contadorin kanssa oli sitten kyse kiipeämisestä tai tempoamisesta.

Mun mielestä on melko selvää, että Contadorin FTP ei voi olla niin alhainen kuin 350 wattia. Mun kaltaiset kuolevaiset tuuppaavat ton kunnossa ollessaan.

----------


## Pexi

> Kerro tämä myös n. 10 muulle tällä kaudella Astanassa ajavalle, mutta muualle siirtyvälle kuskille! 
> 
> Sekä tietenkin Johan Bruyneelille, jolla oli / on edelleen (en ole varma onko enää) sopimus voimassa Astanan kanssa vuoden 2010 loppuun saakka!



No, enhän mä ole tätä vielä kertonut Contadorillekaan, avauduin nyt ensin koeluontoisesti täällä foorumilla... mutta kerron kyllä jahka seuraavan kerran taas tapaamme nenäkkäin  :Kieli pitkällä:   :Leveä hymy: .

Mutta vakavasti puhuen, onko tosiaan niin, että noiden 10 muunkin sopparit on tehty jatkumaan myös ensi vuodelle? Yleensähän soppareissa on selkeät ehdot, jotka mahdollistavat sopimuksen purkamisen (esim. jos vastapuoli ei täytä velvoitteitaan, jotka sopparissa on sanottu). Pomon vaihtuminen on _harvoin_ mikään etukäteen kirjattu syy purkaa sopimus, mutta kun en ole AC:n tai kumppaneiden sopparia nähnyt netissä, niin voihan niissä tälläinen ehto olla...

Niin tai näin, taitavat olla nuo sopparit tehty kaiken kaikkiaan vaan markkinamielessä: kunnon sanktiot sopimusrikkomuksista ja usean vuoden sopparit, niin syntyy oivat ajajien siirtomarkkinat... voi aikoja voi tapoja.

----------


## vetooo

> Mutta vakavasti puhuen, onko tosiaan niin, että noiden 10 muunkin sopparit on tehty jatkumaan myös ensi vuodelle? Yleensähän soppareissa on selkeät ehdot, jotka mahdollistavat sopimuksen purkamisen (esim. jos vastapuoli ei täytä velvoitteitaan, jotka sopparissa on sanottu). Pomon vaihtuminen on _harvoin_ mikään etukäteen kirjattu syy purkaa sopimus, mutta kun en ole AC:n tai kumppaneiden sopparia nähnyt netissä, niin voihan niissä tälläinen ehto olla...
> 
> Niin tai näin, taitavat olla nuo sopparit tehty kaiken kaikkiaan vaan markkinamielessä: kunnon sanktiot sopimusrikkomuksista ja usean vuoden sopparit, niin syntyy oivat ajajien siirtomarkkinat... voi aikoja voi tapoja.



Arvostettu pyöräilytoimittaja Joe Lindsey kirjoitti seuraavaa 11.9.2008 blogissaan:

_The cycling team known as Astana is really Olympus Sarl, a holding company based in Luxembourg that is wholly owned by Johan Bruyneel. Bruyneel holds the UCI racing license for the team. His company employs the staff and directors. He owns the team busses and cars, signs the sponsor agreements for equipment and cash and has full operational control over the entire apparatus. Most crucially, when riders sign contracts, they do so with Bruyneel and Olympus, not the Kazakh sponsors._

Yritän selittää tätä Astana-sopimus-soppaa tässä, nyt ja lähiaikoina ...

----------


## Pexi

^ hämmästyttävää tietoa, ainakin minulle! Se olikin siis Bruyneel, joka jätti liksat maksamatta teamilleen  :Sekaisin:  Ja Alberton soppari on JB:n takataskussa, ei Vinon ja kosakkien...  Miten Vino saattoi Monacossa uhota, että JB lähtee, kun koko teami on JB:n 100% omistuksessa ja kontrollissa  :Sekaisin: 

Mä en tajua tästä enää mitään.

----------


## J T K

> Miten Vino saattoi Monacossa uhota, että JB lähtee, kun koko teami on JB:n 100% omistuksessa ja kontrollissa



Jos Vinokin on JB:n 100% omistuksessa  :Vink:

----------


## Sambody

> ^ hämmästyttävää tietoa, ainakin minulle! Se olikin siis Bruyneel, joka jätti liksat maksamatta teamilleen  Ja Alberton soppari on JB:n takataskussa, ei Vinon ja kosakkien...  Miten Vino saattoi Monacossa uhota, että JB lähtee, kun koko teami on JB:n 100% omistuksessa ja kontrollissa 
> 
> Mä en tajua tästä enää mitään.



Bruyneel johtaa/johti tallia, mutta niin kuin lähestulkoon aina, rahoitus tulee sponsoreilta. Tässä tapauksessa Kazakkiyhtiöiltä, jotka pystyvät potkimaan Bruyneel busseineen päivineen pois Astanasta lyömällä raha hanat kiinni.

Tässä on vain mutkia matkassa sillä itselläni ei ole tietoa onko Contadorin sopimus Kazakeilla vai Bruyneel yhtiöllä. Kaiken järjen mukaan Alberton sopimus tosiaan pitäisi olla sielä mainitsemassasi JB:n takataskussa, mutta näin ei välttämättä kuitenkaan ole.

Kaiken kaikkiaan mutkikas tilanne.

----------


## Soolo

AC.n sopimus on kyllä kummallinen, miksi ihmeessä hän ainoana olisi tehnyt sopimuksen suoraan Astanan kanssa, en ymmärrä miten Bryneeli voi palkata Paulinhon ja muut, mutta AC. jäisi sopimuksen sanelemana talliin?
Toi velonewsin muuten ihan valaiseva juttu ei kertonut tästä mitään, tai sitten missasin sen.

Vetooon analyysiä odotellessa....  :Hymy:

----------


## vetooo

> ^ hämmästyttävää tietoa, ainakin minulle! Se olikin siis Bruyneel, joka jätti liksat maksamatta teamilleen  Ja Alberton soppari on JB:n takataskussa, ei Vinon ja kosakkien...  Miten Vino saattoi Monacossa uhota, että JB lähtee, kun koko teami on JB:n 100% omistuksessa ja kontrollissa 
> 
> Mä en tajua tästä enää mitään.



Kaikki rahat tulevat Bruyneelin Olympus Sarl -yritykselle suoraan Kazakstanin sponsoreilta. Bruyneelin on vaikea maksaa itselleen, henkilökunnalleen ja ajajilleen liksaa jos kazakkisponssit eivät hoida velvoitteitaan.

----------


## gali

Mitä vaihtoehtoja Astana-sotkussa on ? 
Heitin muutaman arvauksen:

1) Koko talli lopettaa toimintansa tähän kauteen. (Esim. konkurssi tai koko homma vain loppuu tähän kauteen, ei PT-lisenssiä, ei rahaa, ei ajajia, ei johtoa.) (Bruyneel told Belgian channel VRT that Astana as currently constituted was "finished" and that he would be leaving the team.)

2) Astana jatkaa kazakkien voimin ensi kaudella. (Niinkuin nyt vaikuttaa. Ei uusia sopimuksia. Parhaat ajajat lähtevät. PT lisenssi ehkä halussa ensi vuodeksi, joka myös velvoittaa osallistumaan kisoihin.)

3) Astana "pakkottaa" kaikki, jolla on sopimus ajamaan tallissa ensi kauden. Myös Contadorin ajamaan ensi kauden. 
("the French newspaper _L'Equipe_ reported that the Kazakh Cycling Federation planned to fire Bruyneel, Armstrong, Leipheimer and many of the other riders and rebuild the team in the model of the old Liberty Seguros team, which was predominantly Spanish. The paper quoted the vice-president of the Kazakh federation as saying, "[Contador] will be our sole leader for years to come [and] will be able to pick out the riders he wants to ride with him.")

4) Juttu menee JB:n kanssa täysin solmuun ja PT lisenssiä, ajajia, rahoja, vastuita ja velkoja puidaan eri oikeusasteissa seuraavat vuodet.

5) Astanan tuhkasta nousee uusi ammattilaisjoukkue Vino 4ever. ("created for me and thanks to my efforts")

----------


## Soolo

> Mitä vaihtoehtoja Astana-sotkussa on ? 
> Heitin muutaman arvauksen:
> 
> 1) Koko talli lopettaa toimintansa tähän kauteen. (Esim. konkurssi tai koko homma vain loppuu tähän kauteen, ei PT-lisenssiä, ei rahaa, ei ajajia, ei johtoa.) (Bruyneel told Belgian channel VRT that Astana as currently constituted was "finished" and that he would be leaving the team.)
> 
> 2) Astana jatkaa kazakkien voimin ensi kaudella. (Niinkuin nyt vaikuttaa. Ei uusia sopimuksia. Parhaat ajajat lähtevät. PT lisenssi ehkä halussa ensi vuodeksi, joka myös velvoittaa osallistumaan kisoihin.)
> 
> 3) Astana "pakkottaa" kaikki, jolla on sopimus ajamaan tallissa ensi kauden. Myös Contadorin ajamaan ensi kauden. 
> ("the French newspaper _L'Equipe_ reported that the Kazakh Cycling Federation planned to fire Bruyneel, Armstrong, Leipheimer and many of the other riders and rebuild the team in the model of the old Liberty Seguros team, which was predominantly Spanish. The paper quoted the vice-president of the Kazakh federation as saying, "[Contador] will be our sole leader for years to come [and] will be able to pick out the riders he wants to ride with him.")
> ...



Muistin juuri että ilmeisesti JB ja AC ovat ainoat, jotka tekivät 3 vuotisen sopimuksen Astanan kanssa vuonna 2007.
JB on varmaankin ostanut itsensä jo ulos?

Astanan kannalta AC.n pakottaminen jäämään talliin takaa paikan ensi vuoden Touriin, jota muuten tuskin tulee...

----------


## vetooo

> Muistin juuri että ilmeisesti JB ja AC ovat ainoat, jotka tekivät 3 vuotisen sopimuksen Astanan kanssa vuonna 2007.
> JB on varmaankin ostanut itsensä jo ulos?
> 
> Astanan kannalta AC.n pakottaminen jäämään talliin takaa paikan ensi vuoden Touriin, jota muuten tuskin tulee...



Onko sinulla antaa lähdettä tälle, että vain Bruyneel ja Contador allekirjoittivat 3-vuotiset sopimukset Astanan kanssa vuonna 2007? En todellakaan suhtaudu asiaan epäillen, uskon täysin, mutta olisi mielenkiintoista lukea tiedon alkuperäinen lähde. 

Täten otan sanani takaisin puolittain vitsillä heittämästäni noin kymmenestä Astanan sopimuksen alaisesta polkijasta, jotka jättävät tallin tämän kauden jälkeen sopimusten rikkojina.  :Hymy:

----------


## Sambody

> Astanan kannalta AC.n pakottaminen jäämään talliin takaa paikan ensi vuoden Touriin, jota muuten tuskin tulee...



Ei se taannut vuosi sittenkään ja mikä nyt on toisin paitsi pari doping-taustaista ajajaa on porukassa mukana? Vai josko he tällä kertaa päästäisivät, kun on vähän CV karttunut.

----------


## Soolo

> Onko sinulla antaa lähdettä tälle, että vain Bruyneel ja Contador allekirjoittivat 3-vuotiset sopimukset Astanan kanssa vuonna 2007? En todellakaan suhtaudu asiaan epäillen, uskon täysin, mutta olisi mielenkiintoista lukea tiedon alkuperäinen lähde. 
> 
> Täten otan sanani takaisin puolittain vitsillä heittämästäni noin kymmenestä Astanan sopimuksen alaisesta polkijasta, jotka jättävät tallin tämän kauden jälkeen sopimusten rikkojina.



Muistan vain että Bryneeli ja AC allekirjoittivat 3 vuotiset sopimukset (AC 2+1, Bryneeli 3 vuotta) muut Discovery kuskit 2 vuotiset. Mitään muuta lähdettä ei ole kuin oma muisti, mutta koitan kaivella myöhemmin, jostain sen aikanaan kuitenkin luin ja ihmettelin sitä jo silloin, vielä enemmän nyt.
Olen 100% varma että Bryneelin sopimus Astanan kanssa oli vuoteen 2010, joten AC ei ole ainoa sopimus rikkoja jos pääsee pois kaoottisesta tallista.  :Hymy: 

Koitan löytää linkkejä illemmalla.

----------


## Mika A

> Onko sinulla antaa lähdettä tälle, että vain Bruyneel ja Contador allekirjoittivat 3-vuotiset sopimukset Astanan kanssa vuonna 2007? En todellakaan suhtaudu asiaan epäillen, uskon täysin, mutta olisi mielenkiintoista lukea tiedon alkuperäinen lähde. 
> 
> Täten otan sanani takaisin puolittain vitsillä heittämästäni noin kymmenestä Astanan sopimuksen alaisesta polkijasta, jotka jättävät tallin tämän kauden jälkeen sopimusten rikkojina.



Googel löysi hakutemeillä "contador  bruyneel "three year" contract" ainakin muutaman jenkkilähteen ajalta n. 2. lokakuuta 2008 (eli heti sen jälkeen, kun Lancen paluu oli julkistettu), jossa Bruyneel kertoo haastattelussa jotenkin näin:

_"I have read the reports that teams are interested in Alberto.  Of course teams are looking to create conflicts between the two in hope that Alberto will leave, but Alberto signed a contract with Team Astana through 2010. Most riders sign two-year deals, but Alberto insisted on a three-year deal based on the strong team we established to help him win the biggest races. I have invested a lot of my time into Alberto’s development and he will remain with this team for the next two years. Actually, it’s pretty simple – there’s a contract and there are no options to leave."_

(lähde: http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/trek_...tana_for_2009/)

----------


## viller

Alkuperäinen uutinen Contadorin Astana-sopimuksesta: Contador signs two-year deal with Astana.

----------


## PeeHoo

Tarkoittaako tämä AC:lle tallin vaihtoa Caisse d'Epargne´en? Juttu lainattu Cyclingnewsistä:

*Caisse d'Epargne seeking second sponsor to sign Contador*
By:Richard TylerPublished: August 12, 16:20, Updated: August 12, 15:46Edition:First Edition Cycling News, Thursday, August 13, 2009

Alberto Contador (Astana) waits for the start.
Pereiro contemplates retirement from cycling

Caisse d'Epargne's Team Director Eusebio Unzué has confirmed his interest in signing two-time Tour de France winner, Alberto Contador, to the Spanish squad. Unzué told Spanish media on Tuesday that he was looking for a second sponsor in order to support the team's bid to recruit Contador from current squad, Astana.

"Signing [Contador] is feasible, but for the moment is difficult," Unzué told Spanish newspaper Diairo de Navarra. "He would have to be released from his contract with Astana. We are looking for a second sponsor to do that."

Unzué also revealed that Óscar Pereiro may leave the team as he battles ongoing fatigue and a lack of motivation. Pereiro has not raced since he abandoned the Tour de France on July 11. The 2006 Tour de France winner told Spanish newspaper Marca on Tuesday that he has considered retirement from the sport.

----------


## Samuli

> Tarkoittaako tämä AC:lle tallin vaihtoa Caisse d'Epargne´en? Juttu lainattu Cyclingnewsistä:
> 
> *Caisse d'Epargne seeking second sponsor to sign Contador*
> By:Richard TylerPublished: August 12, 16:20, Updated: August 12, 15:46Edition:First Edition Cycling News, Thursday, August 13, 2009
> 
> Alberto Contador (Astana) waits for the start.
> Pereiro contemplates retirement from cycling
> 
> Caisse d'Epargne's Team Director Eusebio Unzué has confirmed his interest in signing two-time Tour de France winner, Alberto Contador, to the Spanish squad. Unzué told Spanish media on Tuesday that he was looking for a second sponsor in order to support the team's bid to recruit Contador from current squad, Astana.
> ...



Ei satavarmasti. Caisse etsii rahaa, jotta voivat maksaa AC:n sopimuksen purun Astanalle.

----------


## vetooo

*Haistakaa kaikki kazakstanilaiset hevon v***u!

Contador to stay at Astana
**
Tour de France champion Alberto Contador is to ride for Astana in 2010, the Kazakh-funded team have announced.
*
Contador and Lance Armstrong were locked in a leadership battle throughout last month's Tour which led to speculation over their futures.

Seven-time Tour de France champion Armstrong has announced his intention to launch his own team, known as 'The Shack' and sponsored by Radio Shack next year, while Contador was also linked with a move away from Astana.

However, the 26-year-old Spaniard, who also won the Tour de France in 2007 and triumphed in the 2008 Giro d'Italia and the 2008 Vuelta Espana, now seems certain to remain in Astana colours.

A team statement read: "In order to clarify some misunderstandings reported in the media, the Astana Cycling Team Management reconfirms that 2009 Tour de France winner Alberto Contador is expected to ride for Team Astana in 2010.

"Prior to the 2008 season, Contador signed a three-year contract with Team Astana, ensuring that the rider will represent the Kazakh sponsored team for the years 2008, 2009 and 2010."

Astana were embroiled in financial trouble throughout the early part of the 2009 season, with riders reportedly going unpaid for long periods after sponsors defaulted on payments.

However, the team's future is no longer in doubt, according to Rinus Wagtmans, the official spokesperson for the Kazakh authorities.

He said in the statement: "Our sponsors are keen to continue with the team at least until the end of 2013. It is clear that Alberto Contador will be our absolute leader of the team for next season.

"We are surprised to read that many other teams have reportedly shown their intention to engage our Tour winner when he remains under contract. A transfer is not negotiable and we will honour the signed contract. We look forward to more victories from Alberto in 2010."

http://othersports.virginmedia.com/m...s.php?id=28764

----------


## Soolo

> [SIZE=5][B]Haistakaa kaikki kazakstanilaiset hevon v***u!




Eiköhän tämä ole taas näiden kahden nilkin, JB.n ja LA.n toimesta tehty esitys. Miten Bryneeli voi purkaa sopimuksensa joka kattoi myös vuoden 2010 mutta AC ei?

Linkkejä en löydä ja olen aivan liian raivona edes hakeakseni niitä.

Sain tälläisen emailin

P R E S S   R E L E A S E

Alberto Contador To Ride For 2010 Astana Cycling Team

In order to clarify some misunderstandings reported in the media, the Astana Cycling Team Management(soolon merkintä, HUOMIO!!! Management eli Bryneeli!!!) reconfirms that 2009 Tour de France winner Alberto Contador is expected to ride for Team Astana in 2010. Prior to the 2008 season, Contador signed a three-year contract with Team Astana, ensuring that the rider will represent the Kazakh sponsored team for the years 2008, 2009 and 2010.

Rinus Wagtmans, official spokesperson for the Kazakh authorities, emphasizes that the Kazakh sponsors are excited about the future of Team Astana. “Our sponsors are keen to continue with the Team at least till the end of 2013. It is clear that Alberto Contador will be our absolute leader of the Team for next season. We are surprised to read that many other teams have reportedly shown their intention to engage our Tour winner when he remains under contract. A transfer is not negotiable and we will honor the signed contract. We look forward to more victories from Alberto in 2010."

Wagtmans concluded that he has spoken with General Manager Johan Bruyneel about the successful season. "Johan has ensured that he, as well as all riders and staff of the Team are looking forward to the remaining part of the season and hopeful for more victories.”


For more information:

Philippe Maertens
Press Officer Astana Cycling Team
pressoffice@johanbruyneel.com 
+32 470 81 03 07

----------


## J T K

Jotenkin en usko ennenkuin näen, on näitä sopimuksia ennenkin sorvailtu vaikka kuinka on muuta julkisuuteen tuotu esille. Ja usein vielä niin että kun joku toitottaa asian varmuutta, tilanne on aivan toisenlainen. Saas nähdä miten tässä loppupeleissä käy?

----------


## vetooo

Minulla olisi Teille herra Amancio Ortega yksi nöyrä pyyntö. Käytä lähes 20 miljardin dollarin setelipinoasi ja anna rahaasi kazakstanilaisille pelleille, jotta Alberto Contadorin sopimus saadaan purettua! Kiitos!

----------


## vetooo

*Tämä kuva kertoo enemmän kuin miljoona sanaa tämänhetkisistä tunnelmista. Olen aivan varma.*

----------


## Sambody

Ei tähän voi olla kuin pettynyt. Tosin, jos Alberto joutuu jäämään Astanaan niin nähdäänpä kaikki miten käy, kun maailman paras joutuu taistelemaan yksin keltaisesta paidasta(jos edes pääsee mukaan HUOH). Se ei välttämättä tule olemaan kaunista, kun muistelee vieläkin Pariisi-Nizzan tapahtumia.

----------


## Poursuivant

Toivottavasti vain uhittelevat, vaikka kuinka virallisesti on tiedotetta. Kazakkien näkökulman kyllä ymmärtää, sillä ilman Contadoria ei tallilla ole mitään asiaa Tourille. Jos AC ajaisi Astanassa, ei ASO uskaltaisi evätä hallitsevan voittajan mahdollisuutta puolustaa voittoa, toistamiseen. Alberton pitäminen tallissa on Astanan ainoa keino pysyä karkeloissa mukana, sano. 

Kirjanpitäjälle saattaa jäädä musta pekka käteen tässä touhussa. Itkua ja hammasten kiristystä ainakin täällä suunnalla aiheuttaa tämä touhu. 

Olisiko Albertolla itsellään mahdollisuutta ostaa sopimuksensa ulos Astanasta?

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Sitä aina välillä miettii, mistä tässä lajissa lopulta on kyse, ovatko ajajat palaajia vai vain pelinappuloita.

----------


## majis

> Sitä aina välillä miettii, mistä tässä lajissa lopulta on kyse, ovatko ajajat palaajia vai vain pelinappuloita.



Sopimus on sopimus. Conta saa hyvää liksaa että ajaa Astanalle, onhan sillä Vino apukuskina ensi vuoden tourilla jos Astana on mukana. Kun tekee sopimuksen esim asuntolainasta niin oletetaan että molemmat myös hoitavat velvoitteensa. Eli ajaja ei ole pelinappula vaan kaveri joka on laittanut nimen alle.

----------


## gali

> 3) Astana "pakkottaa" kaikki, jolla on sopimus ajamaan tallissa ensi kauden. Myös Contadorin ajamaan ensi kauden. 
> ("the French newspaper _L'Equipe_ reported that the Kazakh Cycling Federation planned to fire Bruyneel, Armstrong, Leipheimer and many of the other riders and rebuild the team in the model of the old Liberty Seguros team, which was predominantly Spanish. The paper quoted the vice-president of the Kazakh federation as saying, "[Contador] will be our sole leader for years to come [and] will be able to pick out the riders he wants to ride with him.")



Oisko tämä vaihtoehto oikein. En halunnut olla oikeassa. Sopimus on sopimus väitteillä. 



> Tour winner when he remains under contract. A transfer is not negotiable and we will honor the signed contract.



vetooolle kysymys . Kuinka monta "ostettua"  sopimusta tiedät viime kausilta. Siis PT talli ostaa PT-tallin ajajan kesken sopimuskauden ?

No Contadorille  vaikea paikka.
Astana menettää puolet ajajistaan ja tilalle ei montaa tasokasta pyöräilijää ole toistaiseksi tiedossa.

*Tietenkin* *Andrey Kashechkin ja Vinokourov ovat kovia apuja , jos saavat kilpailla ja ovat huippukunnossa ja haluavat auttaa espanjalaista.

*Ehkä on syytä odottaa vielä hetki ja sen jälkeen rakentaa Astanan saippuaoopperaan osan XVII käsikirjoitus.

Astanalle, kuvittelen Contan olevan ainut valttikortti ensi kaudeksi. 
Koko joukkue on leviämässä käsiin, mutta rahaa löytyy ja Contalla saa houkuteltua asiallisen , siis ok tason porukan ensi vuodeksi.

Täysin varmoja kaikki huhutut siirrot eivät ole, jos Conta ei pääse irti kazakeista , eivät muutkaan(ainakaan kaikki).

Contan motivaatiota ja V-kynnystä voin vain arvailla.
Taas yksi kausi , aivan piloilla. Draamaa riittää. Oisko siirto eläkkeelle kun hermot hajoavat ?

Ensi kaudella AC hups "sairastuu" ennen Touria ja skippaa sen ja voittaa Vueltan näytöstyyliin. Protesti.
Eikä kestä Vinoa , ei tallin puolueellista asennetta. Varsinkaan Vinon Sveitsin ympäriajon voiton jälkeen. Puheet meillä on kaksi kapteenia ja olemme KAZ ja Vino on meille tärkeä ajaja , vaikka Alberto virallisesti johtaa tallia.

----------


## Soolo

> Sopimus on sopimus. Conta saa hyvää liksaa että ajaa Astanalle, onhan sillä Vino apukuskina ensi vuoden tourilla jos Astana on mukana. Kun tekee sopimuksen esim asuntolainasta niin oletetaan että molemmat myös hoitavat velvoitteensa. Eli ajaja ei ole pelinappula vaan kaveri joka on laittanut nimen alle.



Ja luottanut väärään mieheen (Bryneeli)?
Kertokaa joku nyt minulle miten Bryneeli voi purkaa saman sopimuksen minkä AC teki Astanan kanssa? Lance osti hänet ulos? 
Näistä jutuista en ymmärrä mitään, mutta eikö AC tehnyt 3 vuoden sopimuksen edellyttäen että JB on tallin manageri vuoden 2010 loppuun asti(niinkuin alun perin piti, ennen kuin LA päätti paluustaan)? Muutenhan siinä ei olisi mitään tolkkua.
Viisaammat valaiskaa.

----------


## NHB

Tourin tuore voittaja on kovaa valuuttaa. Jos rahaa ei tarjota Astanan mielestä tarpeeksi, niin minkä ihmeen vuoksi päästäisivät Alberton pois kesken sopimuskauden? Eikö ole aika luonnollista pitää kiinni tämän hetken nopeimmasta pyöräilijästä? Vai johtaisiko joku talliaan niin, että päästäisi parhaat tähtensä menemään jos he kelpaisivat jollekin toiselle tiimille?

Ilmeisesti sopimuksen purkamisesta ei ole kukaan tarjonnut riittävästi rahaa. Tourin voittajan markkina-arvo on luonnollisesti aika kova.

----------


## Soolo

> Tourin tuore voittaja on kovaa valuuttaa. Jos rahaa ei tarjota Astanan mielestä tarpeeksi, niin minkä ihmeen vuoksi päästäisivät Alberton pois kesken sopimuskauden? Eikö ole aika luonnollista pitää kiinni tämän hetken nopeimmasta pyöräilijästä? Vai johtaisiko joku talliaan niin, että päästäisi parhaat tähtensä menemään jos he kelpaisivat jollekin toiselle tiimille?
> 
> Ilmeisesti sopimuksen purkamisesta ei ole kukaan tarjonnut riittävästi rahaa. Tourin voittajan markkina-arvo on luonnollisesti aika kova.



Nyt kun ei ole kyse pelkästään ajajasta, vaan koko tallin johtoryhmä siirtyy toiseen talliin (The Shack).
Kuka johtaa Astanaa? Ketkä ovat tallipääliköitä? Hierojat? Autojen kuskit? Lääkärit? Tilanne on aivan kaaottinen AC.n kannalta jos hänet pakotetaan jäämään talliin.

----------


## vetooo

> vetooolle kysymys . Kuinka monta "ostettua"  sopimusta tiedät viime kausilta. Siis PT talli ostaa PT-tallin ajajan kesken sopimuskauden ?



Tämä on todella vaikea kysymys. En suoralta kädeltä muista yhtään tapausta. Näitä on varmasti muutamia, mutta niistä ei ole uutisoitu laajemmin, sillä osapuolet (ajaja, vanha talli ja uusi talli) ovat päässeet yhteisymmärrykseen asiassa. Kontrahti on purettu ilman dramatiikkaa ja vanha talli on saanut uudelta tiimiltä jonkun kelvollisen rahallisen korvauksen. Yritän selvittää myöhemmin, onko näitä kesken sopimuskauden tapahtuneita tallinvaihtoja tapahtunut viime vuosina. Kuten sanoin, todennäköisesti on, mutta minulle ei tule heti mieleen.






> Astana menettää puolet ajajistaan ja tilalle ei montaa tasokasta pyöräilijää ole toistaiseksi tiedossa.



Tämän asian yksi suurimmista ongelmista on se, että Astanalta lähtevät/lähtisivät *kaikki* ei-kazakstanilaiset ajajat tämän kauden päätteeksi. Kirjoitin tähän viestiin Astanan ensi kauden ajajaliikenteestä. Näkymät ovat aika lohduttomat. 6 kazakstanilaisella polkijalla on jatkosopimus, 3 kazakkia neuvottelee jatkopestistä, kazakkidopingsankarikolmikko Vinokourov, Kashetshkin ja Fofonov tekenevät paluun kotitalliinsa kilpailukieltojen päättymisen jälkeen. Ulkomaalaisia hankintoja on tämän hetken tietojen perusteella 4. Taitaa olla aika kova tehtävä saada ulkomaalaisia kuskeja edes sen vertaa, että saavat ensi kaudeksi ProTour-lisenssin. No, kai isolla rahalla voi haalia jotain ylijäämämiehiä, mutta eihän sillä ole menestyksen kanssa mitään yhteistä.






> Ehkä on syytä odottaa vielä hetki ja sen jälkeen rakentaa Astanan saippuaoopperaan osan XVII käsikirjoitus.



Neuvstoliiton ja sen entisen satelliittivaltion toimintatapojen olemattomalla tietämykselläni voin mennä takuuseen, että Astana-saippuaoopperan osan XVII käsikirjoitusta vasta hahmotellaan.  :Hymy:  Ryssä on ryssä, totesi viime syksynä ajasta ikuisuuteen siirtynyt Mannerheim-ristin ritari nro 16 kapteeni Pentti Iisalo useaan otteeseen.






> Astanalle, kuvittelen Contan olevan ainut valttikortti ensi kaudeksi. Koko joukkue on leviämässä käsiin, mutta rahaa löytyy ja Contalla saa houkuteltua asiallisen , siis ok tason porukan ensi vuodeksi.



Astanalla ei ole mitään mahdollisuuksia päästä ensi vuoden Ranskan ympäriajoon kukaan, ellei Contador jatka tallissa. Pahimmasta pahin skenaario tässä olisi se, että ASO ei toisen kerran peräkkäin päästäisi Tourin puolustavaa mestaria osallistumaan Touriin, tai siis hänen talliaan. Nyt siihen voisi olla jotkin aivan olemattoman ohuet perustelut, kun Vino dopingsankareineen astuu estradille. Mahdollisuus on siis Astanan Tour-kutsun eväämiseen olemassa Contadorin läsnäolosta huolimatta.

Ajajamarkkiant taitavat tässä vaiheessa kautta käyvän todella kuumina ja kaikki suurimmat vonkaleet alkavat olla haaveissa. Kuten kirjoitin, Astanan on käytettävä suuri summa rahaa, jotta he saisivat edes sen minimäärän ulkomaalaisia kuskeja ProTour-lisenssin turvaamiseksi. En muista ulkoa enkä jaksa tarkistaa, mikä tuo ulkomaalisten (ei-kazakkien) määrän täytyy olla, jotta lisenssiä ei evätä.






> Täysin varmoja kaikki huhutut siirrot eivät ole, jos Conta ei pääse irti kazakeista , eivät muutkaan(ainakaan kaikki).



Keitä tämän kauden Astanasta voisi jäädä talliin jos AC "pakotetaan" jatkamaan? Veikkaanpa, että tässä puhutaan lähinnä Jesus Hernandezista ja Benjamin Novalista sekä ehkä Steve Morabitosta ja Michael Schäristä. Joku Chris Horner lähtee häntä koipien välissä niin kauas näistä ympyröistä kuin vain voi. Horner on ajajamarkkinoilla erittäin haluttua tavaraa. Aivan takuulla. Hän tulee saamaan, ja on varmasti jo saanutkin houkuttelevia tarjouksia, joista on sitten helppo valita ensi kauden työnantaja.






> Contan motivaatiota ja V-kynnystä voin vain arvailla. Taas yksi kausi , aivan piloilla. Draamaa riittää. Oisko siirto eläkkeelle kun hermot hajoavat ?



Contador ei lannistu henkisesti. Hän sanoi ihan tässä viime päivinä tämän vuoden Tourissa koetun painemäärän olleen jotain sellaista, että hän tietää jatkossa selviävänsä ihan mistä tahansa tilanteesta. Varmasti v-taso on korkealla ja tunnelmat sekavat, mutta kyllä El Pistolero käsittelee paineet oikein.

Laitoin tämän kuvan jo kertaalleen, mutta tätä voi katsoa toisessakin viestissä.

*Tämä kuva kertoo enemmän kuin miljoona sanaa tämänhetkisistä tunnelmista. Olen aivan varma.*








> Ensi kaudella AC hups "sairastuu" ennen Touria ja skippaa sen ja voittaa Vueltan näytöstyyliin. Protesti.
> Eikä kestä Vinoa , ei tallin puolueellista asennetta. Varsinkaan Vinon Sveitsin ympäriajon voiton jälkeen. Puheet meillä on kaksi kapteenia ja olemme KAZ ja Vino on meille tärkeä ajaja , vaikka Alberto virallisesti johtaa tallia.



Ensi vuonna voisi hyvinkin olla tähtäimessä jo vuodenvaihteesta lähtien Giro-Vuelta-tupla jos AC:n on jatkettava Astanassa ja ASO:n mahdollinen Tour-banni tulee. Tämä Giro-Vuelta-yhdistelmä edellyttää tietenkin sitä, että Astana saa kilpailukutsut RCS:ltä ja Unipublicilta.

Ei kannata alkaa skippaamaan kisoja. Se ei auta mitään. Tai sitten on tehtävä ääretön temppu ja kieltäytyä ajamasta lainkaan kisjoa Astanan väiressä. Vinokourovin ja Contaodrin henkilökohtaiset välit ovat kaikista kuvista päätellen suhteellisen hyvät. Vino on itse esittänyt varsin diplomaattisia sanoja AC:tä kohtaan ja sanonut olevansa espanjalaisen luotettava luutnantti, mikäli Contador *haluaa jatkaa* tallissa. Nämäkin Vinon kommentit ovat täysin ristiriidassa Astanan tämänpäiväiseen tiedotteeseen.

** * * * **

Sitten vielä muutamia omia ajatuksia, joita tulee mieleen.

En ole vielä nähnyt mainintaa, että miksi Contadorin sopimus on tehty kazakkien kanssa ja miksi monien muiden astanalaisten pestit eivät. Haimar Zubeldian kontrahti on Olympus Sarlin hallinnassa. Näin hän on sanonut. Andreas Klöden teki jatkosopimuksen viime vuonna. Klödi sanoi, että hän pitää Johan Bruyneelin ryhmän ammattitaidosta, mutta en ole varma, kenen hallinnassa saksalaisen soppari on.

Entä kenen hallinnassa ovat Hernandezin ja Novalin pestit? Daniel Navarro oli Astanassa jo ennen Bruyneelin tuloa sporttipäälliköksi. Navarro ja Contador olivat joukkuetovereita jo Liberty Segurosin aikoihin.

Voisiko joku kertoa totuuden ja kertoa Astanan rakenteellisen tilanteen? Kuka omistaa ProTour-lisenssin (JB vai KAZ)? Kenen hallussa ovat ajajien sopimusasiat (JB vai KAZ)?

Mihin paperiin Contador laittoi nimensä ja kuka tämän lappusen omistaa?
*
* * * * **

Kai tätä keskustelua on parempi jatkaa myöhemmin tänään...

** * * * **

 Alberto Contador -...                   16.08.2009 01.03          Ei kai nyt sentään kaikki kazakstanilaiset, mitähän Boratkin ajattelee.

Boratin ajatuksista en tiedä, mutta siitä huolimatta kazakit saavat haistaa hevon v***t.

----------


## Soolo

Linus Gerdeman ostettiin CSC.stä T-Mobileen v. 2005/-06(?), ja sama tapahtui miehen kanssa viime vuonna kun Milram osti hänet ulos Columbiasta. Kumpaankaan entiseen talliin miehellä ei ole enään mitään asiaa temppujensa takia, tätä ei todellakaan katsota hyvällä, molemmat siirrot tapahtuivat ajajan pyynnöstä.
Contadorin tilanne on täysin erilainen.

Edittiä.
Noval on ainoa kuski joka seuraa AC.tä, muut menevät hökkelöön.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Astanan tiedote ei tällä hetkellä ole minkään arvoinen. Sen ainoa funktio on tehdä selväksi kaikille halukkaille että Contadorin saaminen kesken sopimuskauden tulee maksamaan paljon rahaa. Jos rahaa riittää, tulee Contador irtoamaan nykyisestä sopimuksestaan. Jos ei niin ei. Tämä oli selvä jo enneen kun Astanan pr-vastaava päätti tehdä jotain palkkansa eteen. Eli ei kannata tästä repiä pyöräilyhousuja.

----------


## xs2jammu

> Sopimus on sopimus. Conta saa hyvää liksaa että ajaa Astanalle, onhan sillä Vino apukuskina ensi vuoden tourilla jos Astana on mukana. Kun tekee sopimuksen esim asuntolainasta niin oletetaan että molemmat myös hoitavat velvoitteensa. Eli ajaja ei ole pelinappula vaan kaveri joka on laittanut nimen alle.



Juuri näin ja sen takia en oikein ymmärrä tätä itkua Contadorin kohtalosta täällä. Sitä saa mitä tilaa käy toteen aika usein. Itsekkin se on tullut todettua muutamaan kertaan elämän aikana.

----------


## NHB

> Nyt kun ei ole kyse pelkästään ajajasta, vaan koko tallin johtoryhmä siirtyy toiseen talliin (The Shack).
> Kuka johtaa Astanaa? Ketkä ovat tallipääliköitä? Hierojat? Autojen kuskit? Lääkärit? Tilanne on aivan kaaottinen AC.n kannalta jos hänet pakotetaan jäämään talliin.



Johtajat toteuttavat omistajien tahtoa. Työntekijöitä hekin ovat aivan samalla tavalla kuin tiimin siivooja, kokki ja suurin tähti kilpailijoiden joukosta. 

Eihän AC:tä ole pakotettu mihinkään. Hän on omasta tahdostaan *sitoutunut* ajamaan ensi vuoden Astanan väreissä. Tämä sitoumus on tietenkin mahdollista purkaa, jos sopimuksen molemmat puolet sitä haluavat. Mutta miksi ihmeessä Astana haluaisi päästää tähtensä menemään? Haluaisitko sinä päästää tiimisi ylivoimaisesti suurimman tähden menemään? Itse en sitä tekisi. An ainakaan ennen kuin joku tarjoaa riittävästi euroja. Tässä tilanteessa se summa on tietenkin aika suuri.

----------


## Teemu H

Minusta tuo Astanan tiedote vaikuttaa vain normaalilta neuvotteluaseman rakentamiselta. En vielä huolestuisi Contadorin puolesta. Jonkinlaista vääntöä asiassa on luvassa joka tapauksessa, kun kyseessä on lajin kirkkain timantti.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Sitä en myöskään ymmärrä että täällä jotkut väittävät että Contadorin talli-ongelmien syy on Lancen ja Bruyneelin vittuilu. Vähän jäitä hattuun nyt: Lance ei varmaankaan ole mikään maailman mukavin mies, mutta ihan kaikkeen se ei sentään ole syypää. Nytkin täällä sataa: Pitäisikö heristää nyrkkiä Texasin suuntaan?

----------


## abruzziamo

> Sitä en myöskään ymmärrä että täällä jotkut väittävät että Contadorin talli-ongelmien syy on Lancen ja Bruyneelin vittuilu. Vähän jäitä hattuun nyt: Lance ei varmaankaan ole mikään maailman mukavin mies, mutta ihan kaikkeen se ei sentään ole syypää. Nytkin täällä sataa: Pitäisikö heristää nyrkkiä Texasin suuntaan?



asiaa.

----------


## Soolo

> Sitä en myöskään ymmärrä että täällä jotkut väittävät että Contadorin talli-ongelmien syy on Lancen ja Bruyneelin vittuilu. Vähän jäitä hattuun nyt: Lance ei varmaankaan ole mikään maailman mukavin mies, mutta ihan kaikkeen se ei sentään ole syypää. Nytkin täällä sataa: Pitäisikö heristää nyrkkiä Texasin suuntaan?



Jaa etteikö LA.n ja JB.n perustama uusi talli ole AC.n talli ongelmien syy? 

Tuskin AC allekirjoittaessaan sopimuksen tiesi LA.n suunnitelevan paluuta, saatika tulevan "hänen" talliinsa, ja sitten perustavan oman tallin vieden koko johtoportaan ja apuajajat mennessään. 
Ei ehkä vittuilua, mutta kyllä se kovasti on syy tähän AC.n tilanteeseen.

Noh, eiköhän tämäkin sotku tästä suttaannu.

----------


## Sambody

> Sitä en myöskään ymmärrä että täällä jotkut väittävät että Contadorin talli-ongelmien syy on Lancen ja Bruyneelin vittuilu. Vähän jäitä hattuun nyt: Lance ei varmaankaan ole mikään maailman mukavin mies, mutta ihan kaikkeen se ei sentään ole syypää.



Voisi spekuloida miten asiat olisi Astanan osalta ilman Armstrongin paluuta. Bruyneel ja tiimin muut ajajat olisivat antaneet täyden tuen Contadorille Tourilla ja tulos olisi ollut sama ilman draamaa mitä koettiin. Bruyneel olisi varmasti kyrvähtänyt ilman Armstrongiakin Vinokourovin Monaco-incidentiin, mutta olisiko mies luopunut Astanan hallinnasta ilman takaporttia Team Shackiin, jota tuskin muodustuisi ilman Armstrongin paluuta?
Mahdolliset skenaariot:

1.Bruyneel ei koskaan luopuisi Astanan ohjaksista ja nyt Astanan sisällä kuohuisi, kun Kazakki sponsorit tappelee omia poikiaan Vinokourovia ja Kasetskinia joukkueeseen ja JB yrittää hangoitella vastaan. Pystyisikö tässä tilanteessa JB rakentamaan joukkuetta Contadorin ympärille ensi vuodelle yhtään sen paremmin kuin Kazakit tekevät tällä hetkellä?

2.Bruyneel kyllästyy täysin Kazakkien pelleilyyn ja tekee mitä nytkin eli lähtee tallista johonkin toiseen tiimiin ja hommaa sponsorin jolla hommaa Contadorin mukaansa ja alkaa rakentaa uutta US postalia, jonka johtotähtenä Contador polkee.

3.Bruyneel olisi vittuuntuneena hyväksynyt Kazakhstanin omien poikien mukaan tulo ja kaikki ovat tyytyväisiä paitsi ASO, koska joutuvat hyväksymään dopingsankarit mukaan ensi vuoden tourille.

4.Käy lähes samalla tavalla kuin tällä kaudella eli Astanan johtolähtee muutamaa poikkeusta lukuunottamatta(Gallopin) muille maille.

Kaiken kaikkiaan Contadorillahan oli Bruyneelin täysi tuki takanaan ennen Lancen paluuta, joten tottakai voidaan sanoa että hänen tilanteensa heikkeni Armstrongin paluun myötä, mutta kiitos Vinokourovin paluun saattaisi asiat olla täysin sama kuin tällä hetkellä paitsi hänellä olisi voimakas hahmo Bruyneelin muodossa hänen leirissään taistelemassa tuulimyllyjä vastaan.
-----------------
Asiasta viidenteen.

Mitä tulee kysymyksiin miksi Bruyneel pääsee sopimuksestaan irti ja Contadorilla tekee tiukkaa, niin taitaa vain sillä tavalla, että Kazakeille on vain itselleen parempi Bruyneel lähtö jotta omat pojat pääsevät estradille jota Bruyneel hiukan vastusti. Nyt myös kerran JB lähtee saavat Kazakit ohjat, jotka he luovuttivat pari kautta sitten Bruyneelille, takaisin.

E: Kirjoittelin tämän muun lomassa joten keskittymisen puutteen johdosta saattoi jäädä jotain huomioimatta.

----------


## Soolo

Kiitos Sambody.  :Hymy:

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Häiritsee se yleinen ajatus, että AC olisi ostettavissa ulos Astanasta rahalla. On tullut se käsitys, että rahasta kazakeilla ei ole pulaa. Sensijaan tallin asemahan on aivan olematon ilman AC:tä. Tilanne on siis vastaava kuin jos yrittäisi ostaa hukkuvalta pelastusrenkaan, kauppoja ei tule, ei mistään hinnasta.

Pitäisikö AC:n mieluummin etsiä tahoa, joka pystyisi ratkaisemaan kazakkien ongelmat (esim. lupaamaan paikan TdF:ään Vino kapteenina) ja näin hakkia itsensä vapaaksi "panttivankeudesta"?  Olisikohan tällaisia "kummisetiä" ja mihinköhän tilanne ja kiitollisuudenvelka AC:n kannalta  johtaisi?

----------


## Samuli

> Kertokaa joku nyt minulle miten Bryneeli voi purkaa saman sopimuksen minkä AC teki Astanan kanssa?



Bruyneelin ei tarvitse omasta puolesta purkaa sopimusta. Muistakaapa Vinokourovin ja hänen taustahenkilöiden puheet Monacossa Tourin alussa. Johanille *annetaan kenkää*, jos hän ei päästä Vinoa Astanaan.

----------


## Deve

En tajua edes miksi viitsin lukea näitä keskusteluita kun aina sama virsi ja paskanjauhanta menossa. Iso paha LA kiusaa kaikin mahdollisin keinoin pikkuista AC:ta.

Armstrong on varmaan aseella uhaten pakottanut ihmisiä kirjottamaan soppareita sen uuteen tiimiin jotta saisi kiusattua Contadoria lisää. Armstrongilla oli myös näppinsä pelissä Arctic Sea-aluksen kaappauksessa sekä Michael Jacksonin kuolemassa.

----------


## MV

> Iso paha LA kiusaa kaikin mahdollisin keinoin pikkuista AC:ta.



In Finland we have this thing called _"reilu meininki."_

En kyllä jaksa uskoa mihinkään systemaattiseen kiusaamiseen. Läppää heitätetään, ja tikitalkkia, se on OK. Sopimuskikkailu iskee kuitenkin ennen pitkää sormille.

----------


## Aarde

> En tajua edes miksi viitsin lukea näitä keskusteluita kun aina sama virsi ja paskanjauhanta menossa. Iso paha LA kiusaa kaikin mahdollisin keinoin pikkuista AC:ta.



Kannattaisi sitten joko olla hiljaa tai keskittyä asiallisiin arvioihin tilanteesta. Sambody kirjoitti kyllä asiallisen arvioin tilanteesta joka mahdollisesti vallitsisi jollei LA:n paluu olisi saattanut asioita sille tolalle jolla ne nyt ovat.

----------


## Soolo

> kannattaisi sitten joko olla hiljaa tai keskittyä asiallisiin arvioihin tilanteesta. Ei täällä kukaan  sambody kirjoitti kyllä asiallisen arvioin tilanteesta joka mahdollisesti vallitsisi jollei la:n paluu olisi saattanut asioita sille tolalle jolla ne nyt ovat.



+1

----------


## Soolo

> Bruyneelin ei tarvitse omasta puolesta purkaa sopimusta. Muistakaapa Vinokourovin ja hänen taustahenkilöiden puheet Monacossa Tourin alussa. Johanille *annetaan kenkää*, jos hän ei päästä Vinoa Astanaan.



Kiitos, Samuli, täysin ymmärrän nyt.

Nyt kun vähän kaivelin, Zubeldia allekirjoitti 2 vuotisen sopimuksen Astanan kanssa viime vuonna. Miten hän voi rikkoa sopimuksensa?
http://www.astana-cyclingteam.com/ne...rzubeldia.html

----------


## NHB

> Kiitos, Samuli, täysin ymmärrän nyt.
> 
> Nyt kun vähän kaivelin, Zubeldia allekirjoitti 2 vuotisen sopimuksen Astanan kanssa viime vuonna. Miten hän voi rikkoa sopimuksensa?
> http://www.astana-cyclingteam.com/ne...rzubeldia.html



Fanipoikien maailman romahtaminen lopettaa näköjään kaiken ajatuksenjuoksun. EIhän sopimuksen purkaminen vaadi muuta kuin molempien sopimusten osapuolten hyväksynnän. Vähän kun miettii, niin kai on päivän selvää, että Astana purkaa Haimar Kukalien sopimuksen huomattavasti helpommin kuin tämän vuoden Tourin voittajan.

----------


## NHB

Tosiaankin erikoista valitusta. Lancen paluu on jotenkin väärin kun näyttää siltä, että hän saa hankittua hyviä miehiä tiimiinsä. Miten muutenkaan Lancen tulisi toimia? 

Raskauttavana tekijänä on se, että monet näistä ovat pois AC:n tiimistä. Eikö tämä ole aivan normaalia kilpailua? Millä ihmeen logiikalla joku vääntää tuon joksikin kieroiluksi? 

Eiköhän AC:kin yritä hankkia ympärilleen mahdollisimman hyvän tiimin. Alammeko veisaamaan itkuvirttä myös silloin, kun joku polkee Contadoria nopeammin Tourissa? Itketään yhdessä kuinka on epäreilua polkea suosikkiamme nopeammin. Syytetään siitäkin Lancea. Vai onko meillä jo silloin uusi suokkaristara?

----------


## Aarde

> Tosiaankin erikoista valitusta. Lancen paluu on jotenkin väärin kun näyttää siltä, että hän saa hankittua hyviä miehiä tiimiinsä. Miten muutenkaan Lancen tulisi toimia?



En minäkään usko että tämä olisi ollut täysin suunnitelmallista toiminta LA:lta ja suunnattu tarkoituksella AC:ta vastaan. Kyse vain on siitä, että LA toimi niinkuin itse koki parhaaksi.

AC:n kannalta ikävää vain oli, että häneltä vietiin vähän mattoa alta samalla. Tietysti vähän naivia varmaan ollut häneltä kun on olettanut että saisi ajaa Astanassa niillä ehdoin kuin viime syksynä näytti olevan. Huonosti laadittu sopimus siis häneltä, vaikka emmehän me niistä mitään tiedä - spekuloimme vain.

LA:n suhtautuminen tallinsa kapteeniin tämän vuoden Tourilla onkin sitten täysin toinen juttu...

----------


## J. Airo

> *Tämä kuva kertoo enemmän kuin miljoona sanaa tämänhetkisistä tunnelmista. Olen aivan varma.*



 
Hymy oli herkässä vielä maaliskuussa.

----------


## Soolo

> Fanipoikien maailman romahtaminen lopettaa näköjään kaiken ajatuksenjuoksun. EIhän sopimuksen purkaminen vaadi muuta kuin molempien sopimusten osapuolten hyväksynnän. Vähän kun miettii, niin kai on päivän selvää, että Astana purkaa Haimar Kukalien sopimuksen huomattavasti helpommin kuin tämän vuoden Tourin voittajan.







> Tosiaankin erikoista valitusta. Lancen paluu on jotenkin väärin kun näyttää siltä, että hän saa hankittua hyviä miehiä tiimiinsä. Miten muutenkaan Lancen tulisi toimia? 
> 
> Raskauttavana tekijänä on se, että monet näistä ovat pois AC:n tiimistä. Eikö tämä ole aivan normaalia kilpailua? Millä ihmeen logiikalla joku vääntää tuon joksikin kieroiluksi? 
> 
> Eiköhän AC:kin yritä hankkia ympärilleen mahdollisimman hyvän tiimin. Alammeko veisaamaan itkuvirttä myös silloin, kun joku polkee Contadoria nopeammin Tourissa? Itketään yhdessä kuinka on epäreilua polkea suosikkiamme nopeammin. Syytetään siitäkin Lancea. Vai onko meillä jo silloin uusi suokkaristara?



Näköjään katsottiin ihan eri Touria tänä vuonna.
 :Sekaisin: 
jätä noi solvaukset pois NHB, hyvin ollaan pärjätty tähänkin asti ilman niitä, kertoo sinusta enemmän kuin muista.

----------


## vetooo

> Eiköhän AC:kin yritä hankkia ympärilleen mahdollisimman hyvän tiimin.



AC yrittää hankkiutua ympäröivästä kaaoksesta mahdollisimman pian pois. Hän nimittäin haluaa vaihtaa tallia, eikä jatkaa Astanassa. Näin pikkulinnut ovat kertoneet.

----------


## luca

Olisikohan Manchester Unitedin pitänyt päästää Cristiano Ronaldo ilmaiseksi Realiin? Astana ei ole hyväntekeväisyysjärjestö eikä huippupyöräily kaikki pelaa -sosiaaliurheilua. Totta kai talli pyrkii tavalla tai toisella rahastamaan Contadorilla, joko siten että mies ajaa ensi vuoden sen riveissä tai siten, että joku ostaa AC:n kovalla rahalla. Noin toimisi niin espanjalainen, ranskalainen, italialainen kuin kazakstanilainenkin talli.

----------


## Soolo

> Olisikohan Manchester Unitedin pitänyt päästää Cristiano Ronaldo ilmaiseksi Realiin? Astana ei ole hyväntekeväisyysjärjestö eikä huippupyöräily kaikki pelaa -sosiaaliurheilua. Totta kai talli pyrkii tavalla tai toisella rahastamaan Contadorilla, joko siten että mies ajaa ensi vuoden sen riveissä tai siten, että joku ostaa AC:n kovalla rahalla. Noin toimisi niin espanjalainen, ranskalainen, italialainen kuin kazakstanilainenkin talli.



Kuka nyt mistään hyväntekeväisyydestä puhuu? Tottakai Astana haluaa kovan korvauksen AC.sta! Mutta edes Manun rahalipas ei pystynyt pitämään Ronaldoa "tallissa" koska mies halusi pois, vaikka sopimus Manun kanssa oli kirjoitettu vuoteen 2012..... Ja nyt puhutaan aivan eri summista kuin pyöräilyssä.

----------


## vetooo

> Hymy oli herkässä vielä maaliskuussa.



Contador ja Vinokouruv ovat sattumoisin ihan ok-väleissä. Tässä ei ole kyse mitenkään AC:n ja Vinon keskinäisistä suhteista, vaan AC:n ja Astanan välisestä problematiikasta.

AC:n ja Vinon varsin hyvistä väleistä voi lukea täältä.

AC:n ja Astanan varsin huonoista väleistä voi lukea täältä.

----------


## NHB

Jos Contadorin kunto ei riittäisikään jonain vuonna Tourin voittoon, niin pitäisikö tallin katkaista yksipuoleisesti sopimus ja käskeä etsimään duunia muualta?

----------


## vetooo

> Jos Contadorin kunto ei riittäisikään jonain vuonna Tourin voittoon, niin pitäisikö tallin katkaista yksipuoleisesti sopimus ja käskeä etsimään duunia muualta?



En oikein ymmärrä mikä ihmeen iitkuhavaintovyöry täällä on koettu yhtäkkiä. Useassa viestissä on varsin perustellusti esitetty erilaisia mielipiteitä. Näen asiat varsin positiivisesta näkökulmasta. Erilaiset näkökulmat ovat tämänkin ketjun rikkaus. Ymmärrän myös hyvin, että jokainen viesti ei voi miellyttää jokaista.

Minä, joka olen suhtautunut AC:n ja LA:n nokitteluun jopa hieman sinisilmäisesti (=reagoinut laimeasti), pidän Lancen osuutta Contadorin tämänhetkiseen tilanteeseen aika pienenä. Ei ole LA:n syy jos AC on tehnyt alkuvuodesta 2008 kolmivuotisen pahvin Astanan kanssa. Syyttävä sormi osoittaa hitusen enemmän Bruyneelia, mutta kyllä 90 % kaikista mahdollista tämän hetken vioista löytyvät kazakstanilaisten puolelta.

Palaan tähän ikuiseen Astana-show'hon myöhemmin maanantaina.

----------


## xs2jammu

> En oikein ymmärrä mikä ihmeen iitkuhavaintovyöry täällä on koettu yhtäkkiä. Useassa viestissä on varsin perustellusti esitetty erilaisia mielipiteitä. Näen asiat varsin positiivisesta näkökulmasta. Erilaiset näkökulmat ovat tämänkin ketjun rikkaus. Ymmärrän myös hyvin, että jokainen viesti ei voi miellyttää jokaista.
> 
> Minä, joka olen suhtautunut AC:n ja LA:n nokitteluun jopa hieman sinisilmäisesti (=reagoinut laimeasti), pidän Lancen osuutta Contadorin tämänhetkiseen tilanteeseen aika pienenä. Ei ole LA:n syy jos AC on tehnyt alkuvuodesta 2008 kolmivuotisen pahvin Astanan kanssa. Syyttävä sormi osoittaa hitusen enemmän Bruyneelia, mutta kyllä 90 % kaikista mahdollista tämän hetken vioista löytyvät kazakstanilaisten puolelta.
> 
> Palaan tähän ikuiseen Astana-show'hon myöhemmin maanantaina.



Tässä suhteessa olen pitkälti samaa mieltä kanssasi että sormen pitää osoittaa itään, mutta kun tätä ketjua lukee niin varsin vahvasti tulee sellainen kuva että kaiken takana on seitsenkertainen Tourin voittaja Lance Armstrong.

----------


## Sambody

Ensinnäkin en muista ketään, joka olisi syyttänyt Lance Armstrongia Contadorin nykyisistä sopimus ongelmista(ehkä soolo joskus). Minusta Armstrongin paluu on ollut loistava asia pyöräilylle ja näin pitäisi mielestäni kaikkien ajatella. Jos ei ajattele voi vaikka kelata nauhureistaan Ventoux:n etapin Tourilta ja katsoa yleisömäärää, jota lisäsi varmasti paljon Lancen paluu. Se, että spekuloin miten asiat olisivat AC:n kohdalla tällä hetkellä, *jos* Armstrong ei olisi tehnyt paluuta oli ajatusleikkiä, jonka johtopäätös oli ettei loppupeleissä Lancen paluulla ollut muuta merkitystä Contadorin sopimus ongelmiin paitsi se, että Alberto menetti vahvan taustavaikuttajan leiristään(Bruyneel). Loppuja en minä henkilökohtaisesti vain pysty laskemaan Armstrongin tekemisten piikkiin. Suurimpia syitä Contadorin "ongelmiin" ovat Kazakkien ja Bruyneelin välien rikkoutumisessa.

Lance Armstrong ei ole tehnyt tietoisesti mitään mikä vaikeuttaisi Alberton sopimus tilannetta. Se, että hän perustaa oman tiimin ja haalii siihen parhaat apuajajat mitä irti saa on ymmärrettävää(jos kerran perustaa oman tiimin) ja tätä ei pitäisi kritisoida. On vain paskanakki Contadorin kohdalta, että nämä apuajajat tulevat suurelta osin hänen nykyisestä joukkueestaan, joka ei ole saanut itse kiinnitettyä heitä ensi vuodeksi. Bruyneelin lähtö nyt on eri asia, mutta minkäs teet, jos mieheen ei ole omistajat tyytyväisiä. Omistajille on hieman helpompaa tuossa maailmassa päästä työntekijästään eroon(ostamalla sopimuksen ulos, no questions ask) kuin työntekijän työnantajastaan(onnistuu vain jos kumpikin hyväksyy tämän). Tämä voi tietenkin jollekkin olla vaikea paikka, kun hieman eri pelisäännöt koskevat meidän arkista aherrusta, joten älkää viittikö ottaa enää esimerkkejä omasta työelämästämme.(Okei tämähän riippuu melkolailla täysin alastaan, mutta on silti suomalaisten oikeusturva hieman eriasia kuin ammattilaisurheilun työsopimukset)

Sitä en ymmärrä miksi Astana olisi päästämässä irti Haimar Zubeldiasta. Kaveri ei tosiaankaan ole edes Contadoriin verrattuna Haimar "kukalie" vaan armottoman kova apuajaja, joka pystyy tarvittaissa olemaan joukkueensa kapteeni. Tähän vielä, kun lisätään Astanan kysymysmerkkien täytteinen ajajalista ensi kaudelle niin on minusta järjetöntä laskea Zubeldiaa menemään. Jos homma toimii niinkuin jalkapallo kentillä(seura määrittää hinnan) on mielestäni lähes yhtä järjetöntä luopua Zubeldiasta kuin Contadorista, kerran Kazakeilla ei ole rahasta pulaa niin kuin eräs käyttäjä tässä mainitsi.

Jep eipä mulla muuta tällä erää over and out ja katsotaan viimeistään ensi tammikuussa kuka ajaa ja missä ajaa.

EDIT: Outs moka siis Zubeldian kohdalla jolla sopimus Bruyneelin yhtiön kanssa.

----------


## Samuli

AC:n ois pitänyt hiukan aikaa leikkiä Lancen kanssa kesällä, niin nyt Conta ois Lancen tiimin ykköskuski.

----------


## Soolo

Sori että nyt jankutan tästä aiheesta, mutta Zubeldialla on sopimus Olympus Sarlin, JB.n yhtiön, kanssa.
http://www.diariovasco.com/20090729/...-20090729.html

Miksi ihmeessä AC on ainoa kuski (ehkä Kazakkien lisäksi) joka teki sopimuksen Astanan kanssa, eikä JB.n yhtiön kanssa. Outoa.

Mutta niinkuin Sambody totesi, tammikuussa sitten viimeistään nähdään kuka ajaa missä.

Tässä AC.n tuore haastattelu
http://www.larazon.es/noticia/albert...mno-en-el-tour

----------


## Ola

> AC:n ois pitänyt hiukan aikaa leikkiä Lancen kanssa kesällä, niin nyt Conta ois Lancen tiimin ykköskuski.



Mistäs sen tietää, vaikka menisikin Shackiin, jos ne vaan vedättää meitä?

----------


## Deve

Kukas on tuo kolmas herrasmies tossa kuvassa?

----------


## majis

Contaa tarvitaan jotta Vino pääsee ensi vuoden tourille.
http://eurosport.yahoo.com/16082009/...ay-astana.html

----------


## vetooo

> Contaa tarvitaan jotta Vino pääsee ensi vuoden tourille.
> http://eurosport.yahoo.com/16082009/...ay-astana.html



En ole onnistunut löytämään Contadorin kommentteja, vaikka Astanan tiedotuksesta on kulunut aikaa jo 50 tuntia. Olisikohan AC hieromassa sotasuunnitelmaa ja välittää sitten tiedotusvälineille ensimmäisen vaihteen pläänistään lähiaikoina?

----------


## vetooo

Alberto Contador on joidenkin tietojen mukaan kertomassa ensi kauden suunnitelmistaan la 5.9.

----------


## Sambody

> Alberto Contador on joidenkin tietojen mukaan kertomassa ensi kauden suunnitelmistaan la 5.9.



Taitaa olla seuraavan kerran, kun Contadorista kuullaan mediassa olla joko miehen uuden sopimuksen uutisointi tai sitten doping-käry tourilta. En usko, että Alberto viitsii vastata Astanan tiedoitukseen ilman valmista suunnitelmaa.(tarkoittaa joko jatkamista Astanassa tai muualla)

----------


## vetooo

Joe Lindseyn blogin uusin kirjoitus koskee Alberto Contadorin ja Astanan välistä vääntöä.

http://bicycling.com/blogs/boulderreport/

----------


## passo

> Joe Lindseyn blogin uusin kirjoitus koskee Alberto Contadorin ja Astanan välistä vääntöä.
> 
> http://bicycling.com/blogs/boulderreport/



Varsin viisaita mietteitä tässä. Luontevaa on ajatella että sopimuksessa on jotain pykäliä tallin kokoonpanosta tms. Tuskin sen JB on antanut Alberton ihan ihme paperia allekirjoitella??
Ei ole kuitenkaan Kasakit tunnettuja pyöräilysopimusetiketistään tai toimintatavoistaan. Luulisi että joku on ollut viisas kun kyseinen paperi on tehty. Toivossa on hyvä elää. Sitä soisi Albertolle tallin jossa voi aidosti kisata samalla tasolla. Ainoa joka voisi vastata Sackin heittämään haasteesteen taitaa olla Caisse.
Tilataan paljon espanjalaisia luottoja, se on siinä  :Nolous:

----------


## Soolo

Tuorehko haastattelu (Espanjaksi)
http://www.elpais.com/articulo/porta...lpepspor_5/Tes

----------


## vetooo

> Tuorehko haastattelu (Espanjaksi)
> http://www.elpais.com/articulo/porta...lpepspor_5/Tes



Tässä erään henkilön arvio tämän haastattelun tasosta.

_I speak spanish (mother language) and you don't miss anything, the interview is boring, arribas is a good journalist but here he wants to pull alberto to say things about TdF and Lance but Alberto is aware everything he says might be misunderstood (like the admiration thing with Lance) so Alberto prefers to be polite and not say anything but typical clichés, bla, bla.
_ 
Eli haastattelu ei oikein sisällä mitään sellaista, joka ei olisi tiedossa. Joidenkin tietojen mukaan 5. syyskuuta on merkityksellinen päivä, sillä Contador kertoo silloin jatkosuunnitelmistaan. Toisin sanoen, aikooko Contadorin leiri jatkaa sopimuksen purkuyrityksiä vai tuleeko espanjalainen "taipumaan" Astanan tahtoon ja ajaa tallissa ensi kaudella.

----------


## gali

http://translate.google.com/translat...istory_state0=

----------


## Soolo

> Tässä erään henkilön arvio tämän haastattelun tasosta.
> 
> _I speak spanish (mother language) and you don't miss anything, the interview is boring, arribas is a good journalist but here he wants to pull alberto to say things about TdF and Lance but Alberto is aware everything he says might be misunderstood (like the admiration thing with Lance) so Alberto prefers to be polite and not say anything but typical clichés, bla, bla.
> _ 
> Eli haastattelu ei oikein sisällä mitään sellaista, joka ei olisi tiedossa. Joidenkin tietojen mukaan 5. syyskuuta on merkityksellinen päivä, sillä Contador kertoo silloin jatkosuunnitelmistaan. Toisin sanoen, aikooko Contadorin leiri jatkaa sopimuksen purkuyrityksiä vai tuleeko espanjalainen "taipumaan" Astanan tahtoon ja ajaa tallissa ensi kaudella.



joo samalta cyclingnewsin foorumilta poimin linkin, googlella, kuten gali linkitti, ihan kohtuullisesti kääntää.
En tiennyt että AC.lla on koira jonka nimi on Tour.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## vetooo

*Belgialaislehdet: Contador hyväksynyt Quick Stepin tarjouksen*

Alberto Contadorin kaamean paksuksi äitynyt siirtospekulaatiosoppa alkaa lähestyä kiehumispistettä. Uusin käänne jutussa saatiin tänään, kun belgialaislehdet kertoivat Contadorin hyväksyneen Patrick Lefeveren jättämän sopimustarjouksen ehdot. Asialle ei olla saatu minkäänlaista vahvistusta tämän päivän aikana ja kaikki suurimmat internetsivustotkin ovat olleet hiljaa, mutta juttu levinnee netissä vielä lähituntien aikana.

Miten paljon Quick Step on joutunut tekemään tai joutuu tekemään töitä Contadorin sopimuksen purkamiseksi? Tuleeko samassa Contador-paketissa muitakin ajajia Quick Stepiin? Mikä on Contadorin rahallinen arvo? Kirimiehiä kirimiehen perään, klassikkoajajia klassikkoajajan perään: Miksi ihmeessä Contador päätyy Quick Stepiin? Miltä Quick Stepin miehistö näyttää mikäli Contador siirtyy belgialaistalliin?

----------


## TetedeCourse

Minusta aivan oiva valinta, kuten jo jossain aikaisemmin totesinkin...

Rahaa jäi käyttämättä parisen miljoonaa muistaakseni per vuosi kun Bettini lopetti ..Caissella sitä rahaa ilman uutta apusponssia ei olisi ollut.

Mitään virallistahan ei vielä siis ole, mutta AC saa olla QS:ssa yksin etappikisojen voittoa tavoitteleva tähti - tätä ei esim Astanassa taikka Caissessa olisi ollut välttämättä tarjolla ..

----------


## Kal Pedal

On hyvin mahdollista että Contadorin sopimuksen purku ei sittenkään tule kovin kalliiksi Astanan uhitteluista huolimatta. Hyvä pelimies liittää sopimukseensa tukun edellytyksia joidenka täyttyessä sopimus voidaan purkaa. Näitä Contalla ihan varmasti on. Yksi voisi hyvin olla "mikäli palkanmaksu viivästyy", tai "mikäli tallin kokoonpano ratkaisevasti muuttuu". Jos mennään jonkin sortin välimiesoikeuteen lienee todennäköistä että kallistuvat Contadorin puolelle- niin hataraa on ollut Astanan toiminta. Tallit voivat kyllä kusta apuajajien päälle, mutta Conta on tähti.

----------


## Sambody

> *Belgialaislehdet: Contador hyväksynyt Quick Stepin tarjouksen*
> 
> Miten paljon Quick Step on joutunut tekemään tai joutuu tekemään töitä Contadorin sopimuksen purkamiseksi? Tuleeko samassa Contador-paketissa muitakin ajajia Quick Stepiin? Mikä on Contadorin rahallinen arvo? Kirimiehiä kirimiehen perään, klassikkoajajia klassikkoajajan perään: Miksi ihmeessä Contador päätyy Quick Stepiin? Miltä Quick Stepin miehistö näyttää mikäli Contador siirtyy belgialaistalliin?



Eipä tuo olisi tälle keitokselle Contadorin kannalta lähimaillakaan huonointa tilannetta. Tämä olisi aika kova pommi Qiuck Stepiltä. Yhdellä laakilla joukkueesta saadaan suosikki lähes mihinkä kisaan vain. Taittuu kirit, taittuu kevään klassikot ja Contadorin avulla luonnistuisi myös etappikilpailut.

Joukkue tourille voisi olla:
Contador
Boonen
Devolder
Chavanel
Barredo
Seeldrayers
Van Impe
Tossato
Jerome Pineau

Ei tuo minusta hassummalta kuulostaisi. Vaikka ihan huippu mäkimiehiä ei löytyisikään (Contadorin lisäksi), ei tuo varmastikkaan hirveästi haittaisi, jos mies on yhtä kovassa iskussa kuin tänä kautena. Tämä siksi, koska eivät Devolder, Barredo ja Seeldrayers kuitenkaan ole mitään lapasia mäessä.

Nyt mentiin jo hieman asioiden edelle(JÄLLEEN), mutta se suotakoon anteeksi, kun lieventävänä asia haarana on mielenkiinto lajia kohtaan.

----------


## MV

> Ei tuo minusta hassummalta kuulostaisi. Vaikka ihan huippu mäkimiehiä ei löytyisikään Contadorin lisäksi ei tuo varmastikkaan hirveästi haittaisi, jos mies on yhtä kovassa iskussa kuin tänä kautena. Tämä siksi, koska eivät Devolder, Barredo ja Seeldrayers kuitenkaan ole mitään lapasia mäessä.



Mii nou laik. Ihan kunnon poppoo tuo sinänsä on, mutta ei samaa tasoa kuin Caissella olisi. Tai muilla pahimmilla kilpailijoilla. Erityisesti huolettaa tuo TTT. Mutta epäilemättä markkinoilta löytyy vielä kuskeja paikkaamaan tilannetta...

----------


## Sambody

> Mii nou laik. Ihan kunnon poppoo tuo sinänsä on, mutta ei samaa tasoa kuin Caissella olisi. Tai muilla pahimmilla kilpailijoilla. Erityisesti huolettaa tuo TTT. Mutta epäilemättä markkinoilta löytyy vielä kuskeja paikkaamaan tilannetta...



Niin eihän tuo missään nimessä kestä vertailua Caisseen vuorilla ja vaikkapa Shackiin joukkuetempossa, mutta parempi QS:ssään meno ehdottomasti olisi kuin jääminen Astanaan.

----------


## gali

Eipä Quickissä ole apuja vuoristoon eikä TTT:hen.
Ainakaan vielä. 
Klassikko/kiriporukka. Ei GT:n yhteiskilpailun voittoa havitteleva tiimi.
Tilaisin muutaman vuoristo/aika-ajotykin mukaan , niin sitten saattaisi alkaa onnistumaan.
Nyt käy hieman hassusti kun tulee 2 minuuttia takkiin TTT:ssä ja Conta jää yksin jo ennen viimeistä nousua, kun kaikki apuajajat tippuivat. Hupsista Andy on muutaman minuutin Contaa edellä jo ennen ratkaisu etappeja.

*Tour 09*
TTT:n (Etappi4) jälkeen paras QT:stä Pineau oli kärkeä perässä *3,17*
Ensimmäisen vuorietapin jälkeen (Etappi 7)
PINEAU Jérôme 2,10 (oli mukana hatkassa)
BARREDO Carlos 7,53 
DEVOLDER Stijn yli 10 min.

--
Tarvetta olisi esim. Caissen hankinnoille: Soler, Bruseghin, Moreau .

----------


## Pexi

> Miksi ihmeessä Contador päätyy Quick Stepiin?



Jospa Contador on hyvä pelimies, kuten Kal Pedal tuossa yllä arvelee, eikä mikään heittopussi joka päätyy mihin sattuu  :Vink: .

----------


## vetooo

*Alberto Contador pysyy sittenkin Astanassa?*_Astana ei päästää supertähteään lähtemään, panoksena ProTour-lisenssi
_

_Contadorista kiinnostuneita talleja kolme - kaikki vetävät vesiperän_


Kaikki merkit viittaavat lopulta siihen, että Alberto Contador ajaa sopimuksen mukaisesti myös kauden 2010 Astanassa. Asialle ollaan alettu saada lisäselkoa vihdoin tällä viikolla, kun Contador on itse kertonut tilanteesta. Viimeksi maanantaina AC esiintyi TeleMadridin ohjelmassa, että jääminen Astanaan on ainoa vaihtoehto. Contador ilmoitti melkein heti Tourin jälkeen, ettei hän tule hyväksymään kazakkitallkin tarjoamaa 4-vuotista ja 16 miljoonan euron arvoista jatkopaperia. Hän antoi selvän signaalin, ettei ajaminen nykyisen työnantajan palveluksissa ole hänen ykköshaaveensa.

Astanasta on ensi kaudella olemassa käytännössä vain sen nimi. Sporttipäällikkö Johan Bruyneel, suurin osa henkilökunnasta ja ennen kaikkea ajajat Lance Armtsrongin johdolla suuntaavat vastaperustettuun The RadioShackiin. Bruyneelin talista on tavallaan tulossa Astana 2010. Oikea Astana 2010 muistuttaa jotain Neuvostoliiton ajan byrokratialaitosta. Oli miten oli, heillä tulee hyvin todennäköisesti olemaan riveissään Ranskan ympäriajon hallitseva voittaja, pari hassua espanjalaista apuajajaa sekä liuta Kazakstanin omia polkijoita. Hiiltynyttä latoa sekä ProTour-lisenssiä pitävät kasassa enää Kirjanpitäjän mahtivoimat ja myrkkymies-Vinokourovin paluu.

Contadorista olivat kiinnostuneita pitkin kevättä ja kesää ainakin kolme tallia. Caisse d'Epargne, Garmin ja Quick Step myönsivät jopa itse tutkailevansa tosissaan espanjalaisen hankintamahdollisuuksia, joten siltä osin ei bluffattu. Jokaisen kolmen tallin kohdalla homma kaatui eri asioihin (kazakstanilaisten asian ohella). Caissen kohtaloksi näyttää koituneen sponsorointirahojen niukkuus, Garmina on viime viikkoina työllistänyt enemmän Bradley Wigginsin sopimustilanne ja Quick Step näyttää lyöneen 2010-rosterinsa lukkoon jo hyvissä ajoin syyskuun alussa.

Contador oli varmasti hyvin tyytyväinen muidn tiimien suuresta mielenkiinnosta häntä kohtaan, mutta tiedosti varmasti jo alusta lähtien toivottomat mahdollisuutensa päästä eroon kazakstanilaisista. Contadorin jäljelläolevan sopimusvuoden hinnaksi on arvioitu 3 miljoonaa euroa. Ensinnäkin, muiden tallien olisi pitänyt pulittaa vähintään tuo summa, kenties kaksinkertainen, ja kaiken lisäksi sorvata AC:lle sopimus fyrkkakasoineen. Oltaisiin puhttu siis jopa noin 10 miljoonasta eurosta. Sellaisia rahoja ei nykypyöräilymaailmasta löydy ihan joka taholta. Tietnekin jollekin Katushan omistajille kyseinen summa on pelkkää kahvi-pullarahaa, mutta Caisselle, Garminille ja Quick Stepille sellainen olisi ollut noin 30-50 % koko vuoden budjetista.

*Ajetaan nyt Astanassa sopimuksen mukaisesti 2010 ja sitten Alonson uuteen talliin?

*Contadorin ehkä yllättävänkin helppoa taipumista Astanan tahtoon saattaa kieliä monet erilaiset asiat, mutta hitusen pohimalla, saattaa löytää ihan mielenkiintoisia näkökulmia. Contador sai Ranskan ympäriajon alla tietää, että Formula 1 -tähti Fernando Alonso olisi tekemässä aluevaltausta toisesta lajista ja perustamassa pyöräilytallin lähitulevaisuudessa. UCI:n säännöt ja Alonson omat työkiireet estivät tallin syntymisen jo ensi kaudeksi, mutta se on mukana lähes varmasti kaudella 2011. Contador osasi haistaa tilanteen oivasti. Hän on valmis kestämään vielä yhden kauden paskaa (nyt vähemmissä määrin) ja siirtyy sitten loppu-urakseen hänen toivomaansa ympäristöön.

Saattaa kuulostaa erikoiselta, mutta jos nyt jostain syystä Caisse, Garmin tai Quick Step olisi saanut haalittua setelivuoren kasaan ja viedä ne säiliöautolla Contadorille. niin sopimus ei varmasti olisi ollut mitään 1 vuoden mittaista. Contadorilla ja suurella pyöräilyfanilla Alonsolla on jo ennestään ollut hyvin läheiset ystävyyssuhteet ja ne vain syvenivät kesän aikana. Viimeistään siinä vaiheessa, kun Alonson kerrottiin löytäneen monimiljoonasponsorit talliprojektilleen, niin Contadorilla kääntyivät suupielet kohti taivaita. AC on saanut myös varsin korkealta tasolta symbolista tukea, kun Espanjan pääministeri Jose Luis Rodriguez Zapatero toivoi maahan tulevan uusi "kansallinen" talli. Hän viittasi tällä varmasti Alonson hankkeeseen.

Alonson tulevan tallin resurssit tulevat olemaan valtavat yleisessä pyöräilyn mittapuussa. Jos julkisuudessa olevat tiedot pitävät paikkansa, Santander-pankki on ykköstukija. Tämän lisäksi löytyy muitakin merkittäviä maailmanlaajuisia firmoja. Skoda on lupautunut ajoneuvotukijaksi. Rahallisista voimavaroista homma ei jää kiinni. Sitten onkin vaikeampi tehtävä löytää juuri Contadorille sopivat apuajajat ja välttää täysin Astanan tapahtumat tämänvuotisessa Tourissa. Egot eivät saa kohdata ja fokus on oltava vain AC:ssä. Armstrong onnistui oman uransa aikana muodostamaan kuutena voittovuotenaan seitsemästä saumattomasti toimineen ryhmän. Vain vuonna 2005 Discovery Channelin miehistössä oli havaittavassa pientä tyytymättömyyttä.

_Kakkososa joskus myöhemmin...
_

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Voisiko tuosta AC:n kohtalosta enää kauniimmin kertoa. 
Kakkososaa odotellessa:

http://www.joe-ks.com/archives_dec20...wmanHoldup.jpg

----------


## Sambody

El Pistolero päättää nyt virallisesti kautensa ilmoittaessaan jättävänsä maailmanmestaruuskilpailut väliin. Ei vaan tuntunut kunto siltä, että voisi vahvistaa Espanjan ryhmää Sveitsiin. Asiasta uutisoi AFP.

----------


## vetooo

Alberto Contadorin uusin haastattelu *Marcassa (espanja -> englanti)*.

----------


## gali

Lauantaina tämä jatko Astanassa julkistetaan.

vetooolle pisteitä kerrankin(pitkästä aikaa) Contadoria kohtaan kirjoitetusta jutusta ilman kaunaa, kirosanoja, turhautumista, syyttelyä.

Katson nyt tulevaisuuteen... (all the way to the year 2010)
Huolestuttaa astanan tilanne.

Tällä hetkellä joukkueessa: (varmistettu)


 BAZAYEV Assan 
 CONTADOR VELASCO Alberto 
 DYACHENKO Alexsandr 
 IGLINSKIY Maxim 
 RAIMBEKOV Bolat 
 RENEV Sergey 
 VINOKOUROV Alexandre 
 ZEITS Andrey

Ehkä :

*Espanjalaiset: Noval, Hernandez, Navarro* ja muutama Kazakki (ketkä seuraavat Contaa ja ketkä Vinoa)

----
Huhuja:
_GASPAROTTO
__KASHECHKIN
__TIRALONGO
_ _SIMONI  ???
__MIHOLJEVIC_

Muutama ei ole päättänyt.
Voisi toivoa että joku kolmikosta:
*Klöden, Zubeldia, Popovych* jäisi astanaan. (Tosin kai näyttää huonolta; päivä päivältä.)

Onhan tämä nyt aikamoista. Viime vuosien paras joukkue kärsii ajajapulasta. Toivotaan nyt parasta ja katsotaan kuinka käy.

----------


## vetooo

> vetooolle pisteitä kerrankin(pitkästä aikaa) Contadoria kohtaan kirjoitetusta jutusta ilman kaunaa, kirosanoja, turhautumista, syyttelyä.



 Ihmettelen lähinnä kazakstanilaisten toimintatapoja useassa eri asiassa. Näitä ovat mm. jäättää monen kuukauden palkat maksamatta, pitää tiedotustilaisuus Tourin aattona yhdessä Vinon kanssa Astanan tulevaisuudesta, olla pitämättä kiinni kaikista huippunimistään poisluettuna Contador, olla Contadorin esteenä Pistoolimiehen halutessa lähteä pois tallista. Näistä syistä asenteeni Astanan taustatahoja kohtaan on hivenen penseää. Kaunaa en sinänsä kanna kenellekään, miksi pitäisi kantaa. Kirosanoja käytän hyvin valikoidusti, lähinnä suomalaisen median pyöräilyuutisointipolitiikkaa ja kazakstanilaisia kohtaan. Ja en ole turhautunut, enkä hirveästi syyttele. Em. tahoja ehkä joskus vähän.

----------


## gali

http://translate.google.com/translat...istory_state0=

Google translate hollantilaislehden jutusta. 
-------

Mitä Astana tarvitsee ensi kaudeksi ?

Aika sama tilanne kuin monella b-tason joukkueella.

Ei ole aika-ajo poweria TTT:hen.
Ei apuajajija vuorille (okei jokunen, mutta verrattuna esim. tähän kauteen pudotus on hurja.)
Ei juurikaan klassikkoryhmää (ehkä)
Ei kirimiehiä

---
Theo de Rooij (ex-Rabobank) on Astana joukkueen manageri ja Michael Boogerd. joukkuuen johtaja.(Ton jutun mukaan) 
Tosta ylhäältä ostoslistaa kasaan. Aikaa eikä vaihtoehtoja enää ei liikaa ole. Rahaa on.
Contalle kilpailukykyinen joukkue ensi kaudeksi!
---
Tietysti jos Vino yllättää ja pärjääkin Vueltassa. Täytyy Astana varmaan jakaa Vinon apuajiin ja Contan espanlajaisiin kavereihin ensi kauden Tourille.
---
Taas todella syvältä haettuja huhuja:
Michael Rasmussen neuvottelisi Astanan kanssa sopimuksesta ensi kaudesta. 
Michael Rasmussen ajoi Meksikossa ylivoimaiseen voittoon vuorietapilla eilen.
Tässähän olisi kovan luokan vetomies.

----------


## vetooo

> Mitä Astana tarvitsee ensi kaudeksi ?
> 
> Aika sama tilanne kuin monella b-tason joukkueella.
> 
> Theo de Rooij (ex-Rabobank) on Astana joukkueen manageri ja Michael Boogerd. joukkuuen johtaja
> 
> Tietysti jos Vino yllättää ja pärjääkin Vueltassa.
> 
> Michael Rasmussen neuvottelisi Astanan kanssa sopimuksesta ensi kaudesta.



Näillä eväillä, myrkyillä ja nimillä ASO tekee 100-varmasti omat johtopäätöksensä!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## gali

Joo ei hyvältä vaikuta Astanan meininki.
Toivotaan huomenna jotain hyviä (olin kirjoittamassa positiivisia) uutisia tiedoitustilaisuudessa. Vaikka muutama hyvä sopimus.

Tässähän voi todella toteutua se pahin vaihtoehto Contadorin kannalta.

Pidetään peukut pystyssä, että jotain tolttua olisi ensi kauden tilanteessa.

----------


## gali

Jaa empä mitään infoa löytänyt. 
Ehkä tänään ei ollut mitään raportoitavaa.

Myöteisessä valossa kelattuna , jos Astana jatkaa linjaansa, eikä siis päästä ajajia pois. Ensi kauden joukkue voi olla jotain tämän suuntaista. 
Ajajilla sopimus ensi kaudesta. (Tai ovat harkinnassa..)

Alberto Contador
Andreas Klöden (Vinon kaveri ja sopimus taskussa)
Vinokourov
Popovych (muistaakseni hän teki pitkän sopimuksen)
Zubeldia (sopimus 2010 saakka)
Benjamin Noval (Contan kaveri)
Kashechkin (ehkä polkee ehkä ei)
Iglinsky
Jesus Hernandez (Contan kavereita)

(Tiralongo, Gasparotto, Simoni, Miholvejic... ketä nyt haaviin jää)

Kyllä jos jotain tämän suuntaista  löytyy, niin varmaan myös menestystä. 

Tämä viesti  kaiken negatiivisen meiningin jälkeen..
Katse tulevaisuuteen. -->

----------


## vetooo

> Jaa empä mitään infoa löytänyt. 
> Ehkä tänään ei ollut mitään raportoitavaa.



Itsekään en ole lukenut tänään mitään uutta Contadorista.

Jaa... no tässä AFP:n juttu, mutta aika blaablaablaata. http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20090905...ingespcontador






> Myöteisessä valossa kelattuna , jos Astana jatkaa linjaansa, eikä siis päästä ajajia pois. Ensi kauden joukkue voi olla jotain tämän suuntaista. 
> Ajajilla sopimus ensi kaudesta. (Tai ovat harkinnassa..)
> 
> Alberto Contador
> Andreas Klöden (Vinon kaveri ja sopimus taskussa)
> Vinokourov
> Popovych (muistaakseni hän teki pitkän sopimuksen)
> Zubeldia (sopimus 2010 saakka)
> Benjamin Noval (Contan kaveri)
> ...



Siis homman nimi on juuri se, että Astanan johtoportaalla ei ole mitään linjaa näissä ajajakiinnityksissä. Ainakin Zubeldialla ja Popovitshilla on voimassaoleva sopimus myös ensi kaudesta Astanan kanssa, mutta kazakit eivät ole sanallakaan maininneet heidän jäämisestä talliin. 

Kannattaisiko heidän pohtia Zorron ja Popon arvoa tallille. No, eihän 2 x Tourin vitossijan ja Maillot Blancin urallaan voittaneita kuskeja taideta noteerata. Ei kukaan ajaja halua vastentahtoisesti tehdä hommia jollekin taholle (pl. Suomen armeija). Astana voi syyttää vain ja ainoastaan itseään, että ovat ajautuneet tällaiseen kaaokseen, kun kaikki ulkomaaliaset ajajat haluavat siirtyä muualle.

Klödenin uskoisin olevan sen verran järkevä, että jättäisi tämän hiiltyneen hökkelipahasen. Noval ja Hernandez seuraavat Contadoria mihin Pisterlo sitten menekään. Iglinskyn veljekset ovat kazakkimiehistössä ensi kaudella. Kashetshkiniin ei kuulemma olla oltu yhteydessä Astanan toimesta. Ehkä vähän yllättävä tieto.






> (Tiralongo, Gasparotto, Simoni, Miholvejic... ketä nyt haaviin jää)
> 
> Kyllä jos jotain tämän suuntaista  löytyy, niin varmaan myös menestystä.



Miholjevic menee Acqua & Saponeen. Simonilla ei taida enää uudella vuosikymmenellä tehdä mitään 40 vuoden iässä. Tiralongolla voisi terhdä jotain, myös Garparottolla. 






> Tämä viesti  kaiken negatiivisen meiningin jälkeen..
> Katse tulevaisuuteen. -->



Onhan se ihan hyvä nähdä positiivisia asioita. Se on hyvä merkki.

----------


## Soolo

Astanan vanki
http://www.albertocontadornotebook.info/

lueskelin Astanan fan-sivua, aika sanattomaksi veti, etenkin kommentit.
http://astanafans.com/?lng=ru

Huhujen mukaan ainoat ei Kazakki kuskit joilla oli sopimus Astanan kanssa vuoteen 2010, Popovytch ja Zubeldia, on ostettu Bryneelin ohella ulos joukkueesta.

----------


## mtok77

Milläs kalustolla Astanan joukkue ensi kaudella ajaa?

----------


## vetooo

> Astanan vanki
> http://www.albertocontadornotebook.info/



Juu näitä on luettu jo kyllästymiseen asti (en sis tarkoita sinua, että miksi linkitit jutun). Miksi Astana ei ymmärrä parastaan ja myy Contadoria sopimuksineen päivineen luutnanttiensa kera jollekin halukkaalle? Astana saisi  fyrkkaa 3 miljoonaa Contadorin sopimuksen purkamisesta ja lisäksi kenties jotain riihikuivaa. Pyöräilyssä ei taideta tuntea jääkiekon NHL:stä tuttua free agent -systeemia (UFA ja RFA = rajoittamaton ja rajoitettu agentti).






> lueskelin Astanan fan-sivua, aika sanattomaksi veti, etenkin kommentit.
> http://astanafans.com/?lng=ru
> 
> Huhujen mukaan ainoat ei Kazakki kuskit joilla oli sopimus Astanan kanssa vuoteen 2010, Popovytch ja Zubeldia, on ostettu Bryneelin ohella ulos joukkueesta.



Jaksatko laittaa suoraa linkkiä moskova-lontoo -käännökseen tuosta astanafans.comin kommenteist, kun venäjän kieli ei oikein ole hallussa.

Popovitsh ja Zubeldia ovat sopimuksen alla myös vuonna 2010. Zubeldia sanoi jossain espanjalaislehden haastattelussa muutama viikko sitten, että he työskentelevät agenttinsa kanssa löytääkseen sovun Astanan kanssa, jotta espanajalainen voisi häpyä kazakkitallista (The Shackiin) kesken sopimuskauden. Tuosta en olekaan kuullut, että Zorron ja Popon pestit olisi jo nyt saatu ostettua ulos.

Ei voi muuta sanoa kun että kazakstanilaiset ovat täysin urpoja. Ei mitään rajaa toiminnalla, joka alkoi heti alkuvuodesta. Ihan kaikilla rintamilla aivan uskomatonta spedeilyä. Ei kukaan voi omata vastaavaa älykkyysosamäärätasoa.






> Milläs kalustolla Astanan joukkue ensi kaudella ajaa?



Todennäköisesti samalla kalustolla, joka oli Vinolla käytössä kilpailukieltonsa ja heti sen päättymisen jälkeen. Olisiko kalusto ollut merkiltään BH? Viisaammat voivat korjata.

----------


## vetooo

Tämän AFP:n käyttämän lähteen mukaan Astanan Contadorille tarjoaman uuden nelivuotisen jatkopahvin arvo olisi 8 miljoonaa euroa per kausi eli yhteensä 32 milliä. Täysin käsittämätöntä...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Sambody

> Tämän AFP:n käyttämän lähteen mukaan Astanan Contadorille tarjoaman uuden nelivuotisen jatkopahvin arvo olisi 8 miljoonaa euroa per kausi eli yhteensä 32 milliä. Täysin käsittämätöntä...



Varsinkin tällä kaudella olleiden palkkarästien jälkeen. Niin kuin sanoit uskomatonta spedeilyä.

----------


## gali

Taitaa olla joku virhe tossa.
Kuinka tall, joka ei saa palkkoja maksettua.
Maksaa enemmän yhdestä ajajasta kuin keskiverto PT-talli kaikista ajajista, joiden budjetti on 6-7 miljoonaa vuodessa.

----------


## vetooo

> Varsinkin tällä kaudella olleiden palkkarästien jälkeen. Niin kuin sanoit uskomatonta spedeilyä.



Astana olisi tällä 8 miljoonalla eurolla pystynyt kiinnittämään Lancea, Leviä ja Horneria lukuunottamatta kaikki (Shack)-kuskinsa (Brajkovic, Morabito, Rast, Rubiera, Schär, Vaitkus, Klöden, Muravjev, Popovitsh ja Zubeldia) myös ensi kaudeksi.  :Leveä hymy:  Mutta eivät nämä daunarit sitä huomaa!

Ja tästä 8 miljoonasta eurosta jäisi vielä puolet yli! Klöden on näistä ukoista lähimpänä miljoonan arvoa. Puoleen milliin yltävät ehkä Popo ja Zubeldia. Sitten muut jäävät 200k-400k tienoille. Eli jos Klödillä on se 1 milli, sitten Popo ja Zorro 500k sekä muut seitsemän savat keskimäärin 300k, niin palkkamenoja on 10 ajan kohdalla 1000k+500k+500k+7*300k= 2000k+2100k=4100k = 4,1 miljoonaa euroa.

Astana olisi voinut kasata ensi kaudeksi vieläkin kovemman rosterin kuin 2009. Herra jumala, Astana voisi tarjota miljoonasopimuksen neljälle maailman ykkösluokan polkijalle... Nykyajan pyöräilyssä millipalkkaa taitaa nauttia 10-20 polkijaa, jtoen se kertoo kaiken. Astana saa tuhlata rahojaan mihin heitä lystää, mutta pian he huomaavat että hiiltynyttä hökkeliä pitää pystyssä enää myrkkymies-Vino.

----------


## Kal Pedal

En kyllä luottaisi nimettömiin lähteisiin jos tuollaisia summia esitellään.

----------


## Soolo

tässä käännetty (google) versio kommentteineen Contador jutusta

http://translate.google.fi/translate...tbb=1&ie=UTF-8

Eddy Merckx kiistää Astana huhut
http://www.sporza.be/cm/sporza/wielr..._Merckx_Astana

Eikös Astanan tuleva GM Rini ollut kannibaalin apukuski aikanaan?

----------


## vetooo

:No huh!:  



> PezCycling.com
> 
> *Contador Craziness*
> 
> Now speaking of Contador and his fatigue - well it seems that he is so fatigued for a very good reason - every team seems to be throwing money at him and we all know how that can be fatiguing, right?? All that counting of money, deciding which mansion to buy and what colour Ferrari etc, that's always tiring!
> 
> Astana's latest offer to keep their star rider is a reported 8 million Euros per year for a four year contract!! Despite this offer Contador is apparently still considering offers from three other teams as he has some serious concerns about riding with Astana next year, namely;
> 
> 1) *Is an 8 million per year contract from the Kazakhs actually worth 8 million?* We all know of *Astana's problems* this year *paying their riders*.
> ...

----------


## vetooo

Hollantilaismedia kertoo Rabobankin entisen sporttipäällikön Theo de Rooij'n olevan todennäköisin vaihtoehto Johan Bruyneelin seuraajaksi. Astanan sponsorien ja Bruyneelin olemattomien suhteiden "napanuorana" toiminut Rini Wagtmans sanoo, että "De Rooij jos kuka ansaitsisi olla Alberto Contadorin pomona, kun espanjalainen seisoo (korkeimmalla) palkintokorokkeella Champs Elysee'llä heinäkuussa 2010".

Tämä haiskahtaa niin pahasti mädältä, että oikein pahaa tekee! Vanha kunnon yhdistelmä De Rooij, Michael Rasmussen ja vuoden 2007 Tour tulee mieleen. De Rooij kusetti yhdessä Rasmussenin kanssa koko pyöräilymaailmaa, ja tanskalainen oli muka jossain Meksikossa harjoittelemassa puhelimen ja faxin tavoittamattomissa.

Ja vimeisimmät huhut kertovat, että Rasmussen olisi myös kenties liittymässä tähän mahtitalliin, jolla on varaa tarjota Contadorille 4 vuoden ja 32 miljoonan euron jatkosopimusta. Tallilla, jolla ei ole varaa maksaa edes tallin polkijoiden ja henkilökunnan palkkoja tällä kaudella. Täysin läpimätä paise, koko Kazakstanin valtion imagon ja luottamuksen perikuva!

Contador kertoi viime viikonloppuna, että hänen ratkaisunsa tulee pian. Neuvottelut ovat ilmeisesti käynissä a) Astanan sopimuksen purkamiseksi, b) Caisse d'Epargnen, c) Garminin ja d) Quick Stepin kanssa. Toivottavasti AC pääsee tästä sontakasasta yli voittajana. 

Astana jatkaa uskollista linjaansa ja on antanut Haimar Zubeldian purkaa sopimuksensa, joka oli alunperin voimassa myös kauden 2010. Jaroslav Popovitshin tilanteesta ne ole aivan varma, mutta viimeaikaiset tiedot viittaavat Popon pestin purun olevan vain ajan kysymys. Astana ei ole hankkinut The Shackiin ja muualle siirtyvien ajajien tilalle *yhtä ainutta (0)* ajajaa! Hienoa toimintaa, kerta kaikkiaan! Samaan aikaan ex-kommunistit heittävät tiskiin 32 miljoonan euron jatkosopimustarjouksia... Just joo, maailmankirjoja taidetaan lukea nykyään väärinpäin ja järjestys on tutusti oikaelta vasemmalle.

----------


## OJ

Aika tiukkaa valitusta tulee Vetooon suunnalta. Säännöt on kaikille samat, tulkinta ja rangaistukset vaan vaihtelevat, kuten jo joskus mainitsinkin?

----------


## YT

Astanan arvokkain omaisuus on Contadorin sopimus. Luulenpa, että kazakit yrittävät vaan saada Contadorilta mahdollisimman hyvän tarjouksen sopimuksen purkamiseksi. Eli paljon rahaa.

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

> Astanan arvokkain omaisuus on Contadorin sopimus. Luulenpa, että kazakit yrittävät vaan saada Contadorilta mahdollisimman hyvän tarjouksen sopimuksen purkamiseksi. Eli paljon rahaa.



Ei, vaan he yrittävät saada Contadorista vieläkin enemmän - tulevaisuuden.

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

Mitä noihin mediassa mainittuihin tarjouksiin tulee, voi se olla melko uhkarohkeata, mutta laskelmoitua peliä Astanan kannalta. 

Ehkä tarjouksia on heitelty ilmaan (tai ainakin huhuja niistä), tietäen täysin hyvin että Alberto ei missään nimessä halua ajaa Astanassa yhtään pidempään kuin pakko. 

Kun sitten muiden tallien kanssa aloitetaan neuvottelut siitä mikä sopiva irtiostosumma on, voi Astana vedota siihen että heidän "tarjouksien" mukaisesti Contadorin arvo vuoden pestistä on ainakin 4-8 miljoonaa, plus sopimuksen purkamisesta sopiva summa. 

Näin ollen Astana voisi saada tarjouskisan käyntiin paljon korkeammalta tasolta kuin muuten samassa tilanteessa. Vähän kuin firma joka pistetään IPO:ta varten huippukuntoon, jotta listauksen yhteydessä saataisiin huikeat summat. 

Contador on se "cash cow", jonka arvoa Astana itse spekuloi ja yrittää sillä tavalla saada Contadorin markkina-arvon taivaisiin ennen lopullista kauppaa. 

Itse en usko että Astana olisi missään vaiheessa ollut valmis maksamaan 4 miljoonaa, saatikaan sitten 8 miljoonaa Contadorin palveluista. Kaikki on vain peliä jotta Contador, Astanan huutokaupan ykköskohde, on myyntihetkellä niin huikean hypen kohteena, että pyöräilymaalima haukkoo vielä 10 vuodenkin kuluttua henkeä kun myyntihinnasta puhutaan. 

Contador on pyöräilymaaliman IT-kupla. 

(Lisättäköön että hän on kiistaton pyöräilymaailman supertähti, mutta kuten muissakin ketjuissa on mietitty, ei ehkä kaikkein kaupallisin. En näe että Contador olisi rahallisesti arvokkaampi kuin Cavendish. Molemmat omalla sarallaan ylivoimaisia. Silti Contador on hieman kuin pyöräilymaailman Federer, ja Cavendish kuin Agassi aikoinaan. Contador on kiistaton pyöräilyn ykkönen, mutta ei muuten herätä paljon intohimoa, kun taas Cavendish on enemmän mielipiteitä jakava tyyppi. Ne jotka fanittaa, lähes palvoo häntä, ja ne jotka ei tykkää, ei todellakaan tykkää. (Sama pätee vielä suuremmassa määrin tietenkin Armstrongiin)) 

Jos Contador taas olisi vaikka Alonson tiimin, Santander-pankin sponsraama kuski, ja Alonso itse olisi Ferrarilla Santander-pankin lempimaskotti, olisi espanjan markkinoilla melkoisen kiva tilanne sponsorille.

Tästä nyt tuli pitkät pohdinnat, mutta pääajatuksena se että Contadorin tarjouksien miljoonat ovat lähinnä markkinoita stimuloivia toimenpiteitä, eikä todellista markkina-arvoa edustavia summia.

----------


## Sambody

> Tästä nyt tuli pitkät pohdinnat, mutta pääajatuksena se että Contadorin tarjouksien miljoonat ovat lähinnä markkinoita stimuloivia toimenpiteitä, eikä todellista markkina-arvoa edustavia summia.



Toivotaan näin. Itsellä on vieläkin pelko perseessä tosin, kyllä semmoisia velikultia on nämä Kazakhstanilaiset. Hyvää pohdintaa.

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Pidän kovasti Sakari Kyrön analyysistä, mutta puolustan, ja selitän silti omaakin näkökantaani.

Asian avain on minusta siinä, mikä on Astanan (rahoittajien) tavoite. Onko se vain hyvän tilin tekeminen vai jotain muuta. Jos tavoitteena olisi vain hyvän tilin tekeminen, niin sitten tämä AC:n hinnan vedättäminen myyntitarkoituksessa olisi täysin loogista. 

  Uskon kuitenkin, että tavoite on jotain muuta. Uskon tärkeäksi tavoitteeksi intohimon kazakstanilaiseen pyöräilyyn ja mahdollisuuksien luonnin sikäläisille pyöräilijöille, Vinolle erityisesti. Myös näkyvyys (kotimaassa) ja isänmallisen toiminnan tuoma mainosarvo merkinnevät jotain. Perustan tämän kantani siihen, että pyöräilyä ei käsittääkseni yleensäkään lähdetä rahoittamaan taloudellisten voittojen takia. Lisäksi Astana taitaa olla AC:n myyntiä ajatellen jo torjunut mahdollisten ostajien lähestymiset. 

  Jos Astana myisi AC:n niin mitä jäisi rahatukon lisäksi jäljelle? Mikä olisi Astanan asema sen jälkeen? Minusta se ei juuri minkäänlainen, Astana olisi kaikkien hyljeksimä talli jostain oudosta ja epäilyttävästä maasta. AC:n myynti ei siis toteuta tuota tavoitetta, jonka uskon Astanalla olevan, vaan tuhoaa sen. Uskomani tavoitteen toteuttamisessa tarvitaan ehdottomasti AC:n asemaa, jonka he uskovat pitävän ovet auki pyöräilyn huipulle.

----------


## Sambody

> ...



Asiaa kaikki. Tosin tämä ei selitä miksi Astana oli/on valmis luopumaan AC:ta lukuunottamatta kaikista(?) merkittävistä pro-tour tason ajajista. Jos he meinaavat pitää pro-tour-lisenssi toiveet yllä on heidän tuotava joukkueeseen liuta ajajia, jotta ovat lisenssin arvoisia.

Olen samaa mieltä, että se on viimeinen naula Astanan arkuun ensi kautta ajatellen, jos Alberto rimpuilee itsensä irti sopimuksestaan. Mutta onko sittenkään edes kutsu touriin turvattu tällä(AC joukkueessa)? ASO ei ole ennenkään kuvia kumarrellut, jos ei ole jostain pärstästä pitänyt. Vueltaan pääsee varmasti, jos on Alberto Contador joukkueen riveissä, mutta Espanjan ulkopuolisiin kilpailuihin(varsinkin jos ASO:lla on osuuksia järjestelyissä) voi tehdä tiukempaa.

Urheilullisessa mielessä toivoisi vain sitä, jotta Contador pääsisi pois uppoavasta laivasta. Oikein oksettaa cocktail jossa osina ovat Vinokourov, Chickenin mömmöpomo, ehkä jopa Kasetskin.

----------


## Soolo

> Aika tiukkaa valitusta tulee Vetooon suunnalta. Säännöt on kaikille samat, tulkinta ja rangaistukset vaan vaihtelevat, kuten jo joskus mainitsinkin?



Kerro sitten miksi Popovych ja Zubeldia saivat rikkoa sopimuksensa, mutta AC ei?

----------


## vetooo

Sakari Kyröltä erinomaista tekstiä!

Tarkoitukseni oli kirjoittaa hivenen värikkäästi ja nähtävästi siitä syntyi suht vilkasta keskustelua. 

Ja vielä korjauksena todettakoon, että minulla ei henkilökohtaisesti ole mitään kazakkeja tai Kazakstanin valtiota vastaan.

----------


## Soolo

> Tietty heidän markkina-arvonsa on pienempi, tosin mitä AC on ilman heitä ja kaikkia muita, joiden sallittu (huhujen mukaan) lähteä. Heti kun joku löytää Astanan hommista järjen itusen, niin pyydän ilmaiskaa. Aikooko Astana oikeasti jatkaa Pro Tour tasolla?



Pienempi markkina arvo sallii sopimusten rikkomisen?
 :Sekaisin: 

osa täällä vaati sopparin allekirjauttaneen noudattavan sitä, kummasti kun suuri osa Astana kuskeista ostettiin pois, se siitä...

Sekopäinen Astana talli pitää viimeiseen asti kiinni Kirjanpitäjästä.  :Irvistys:

----------


## vetooo

> Pienempi markkina arvo sallii sopimusten rikkomisen?
> 
> 
> osa täällä vaati sopparin allekirjauttaneen noudattavan sitä, kummasti kun suuri osa Astana kuskeista ostettiin pois, se siitä...
> 
> Sekopäinen Astana talli pitää viimeiseen asti kiinni Kirjanpitäjästä.



Minulle tuli tässä mieleen, että mikä mahtaa olla Andreas Klödenin nykyinen tilanne? Mielestäni hänellä ei enää ole tämän jälkeen voimassa olevaa sopimusta Astanan kanssa. Klöden on ilmeisen hyvissä väleissä Vinon kanssa, sillä siirtyihän mies Astanaan kaudeksi 2007 yhden "Vino-välivuoden" jälkeen (Klödi 2006 T-Mobilessa, Vino 2006 Libertyssä/Astanassa). Joten olisiko tässä ohuet saumat, että Klöden jatkaisi myös ensi kaudella Astanassa...?

Astanassa on nyt sellainen tilanne, että näistä ei-kazakstanilaisista polkijoista vain Chiros Hornerilla, Jaroslav Popovitsilla, Klödenillä sekä espanjalaisilla ei ole varmuutta ensi vuoden työnantajasta. Horner ja Popo lähtevät nykypuheiden perusteella lähes varmasti The Shackiin, mutta Klödistä ei todellakaan ole kuulunut yhtään mitään. LA on tainnut kyllä ilmaista, että on halukas ottamaan Klödenin The Shackiin, mutta saksalainen on itse pitänyt matalaa profiilia.

----------


## asb

> Pienempi markkina arvo sallii sopimusten rikkomisen?



Kyseessä kuitenkin lienee sopimuksen purkaminen, eikä rikkominen. Purkaminen hoituu rahalla. Kuskin pienemmästä markkina-arvosta seuraa se, että sopimuksen voi purkaa halvemmalla, mistä taas seuraa se, että potentiaalisia maksumiehiä on enemmän.

Jalkapallossa ja lätkässähän näitä siirtymisiä joukkueesta toiseen kesken sopimuskauden tapahtuu satoja joka vuosi. Ei pyöräily ole yhtään sen kummempi laji.

----------


## vetooo

> Kyseessä kuitenkin lienee sopimuksen purkaminen, eikä rikkominen. Purkaminen hoituu rahalla. Kuskin pienemmästä markkina-arvosta seuraa se, että sopimuksen voi purkaa halvemmalla, mistä taas seuraa se, että potentiaalisia maksumiehiä on enemmän.



Zubeldian kohdalla sopimuksen purkamiseen on varmasti jouduttu käyttämään huomattavasti keskitasoa suurempi rahasumma. Se on tietenkin luonnollista, että markkina-arvo määrittää pestin purkamisen rahalliset asiat. Zubeldian kintereillä oli The Shackin lisäksi ainakin Katusha. Myös Katushalta olisi irronnut helposti Zubeldian arvolle sopiva rahamäärä. Contadorin kohdalla kyse on kuitenkin siitä, että vaikka halukkaita ottajia on peräti kolme, niin espanjalaisen nykyinen työnantaja on haluton päästämään ykkösajajaansa muualle. Sakari Kyrö pohti tuossa pari viestiä taaksepäin Astanan mahdollisia motiiveja pantata vihreän valon näyttämistä. 

Kazakkitalli alkaa olla epätoivoisessa tilanteessa, sillä he ovat jo heinäkuusta lähtien tienneet, että melkein kaikki ei-kazakstanilaiset polkijat tulevat lähtemään tallista ja uusia olisi hankittava tilanne. Korvaavaan työvoiman hankkimiseksi ei kuitenkaan ole tehty htään mitään. Verkkoja alkaa pikku hiljaa olla turha heittää vesille, sillä sieltä voi tarttua pyydyksiin enää kakkosluokan sotkijoita tai sitten Michael Rasmussenin hengenheimolaisia. Astana on itse ryssinyt tilanteen. Se ei voi syyttää ketään muuta kuin itseään. Ei ole ihme, että Contador haluaa lähteä tallista, vaikka tällä hetkellä olisi enemmän kuin kiistaton ykköskapteeni. Työympäristö on vaan muuttunut niin epämiellyttäväksi, että espanjalainen haluaa häipyä tallista mahdollisimman nopeasti. 






> Jalkapallossa ja lätkässähän näitä siirtymisiä joukkueesta toiseen kesken sopimuskauden tapahtuu satoja joka vuosi. Ei pyöräily ole yhtään sen kummempi laji.



Pyöräily on siitä erikoienn laji, että näitä kesken sopimuskauden tapahtuvia siirtoja ei tapahdu melkein lainkaan. Minulle tulee mieleen ainoastaan kaksi tapausta: Linus Gerdemann (2007 T-Mobile -> Milram) ja Haimar Zubeldia (2009 Astana -> The Shack). Kerro toki jos sinulla on tiedossa muita siirtoja, jotka ovat tapahtuneet kesken sopimuskauden.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Uhkarohkeasti Astana laskee sen päälle että Contador jää/on pakko jäädä talliin. Tämän voi tulkita siten että sopimus todella on vahva ja Astana uskoo pystyvänsä estämään lähdön jos haluaa. Contalle tämä merkitsisi poisheitettyä vuotta: Vaikka Astana saisikin lisenssin Contan kautta, niin tuskin noilla (apu)ajajilla ajetaan voittoihin. Silti en usko että Conta olisi niin tyhmä että ei olisi jättänyt sopimukseen ulospääsyteitä. Jommallekummalle osapuolelle jää nyt todella ikävästi Musta Pekka käteen.

----------


## Sambody

> Kyseessä kuitenkin lienee sopimuksen purkaminen, eikä rikkominen. Purkaminen hoituu rahalla. Kuskin pienemmästä markkina-arvosta seuraa se, että sopimuksen voi purkaa halvemmalla, mistä taas seuraa se, että potentiaalisia maksumiehiä on enemmän.
> 
> Jalkapallossa ja lätkässähän näitä siirtymisiä joukkueesta toiseen kesken sopimuskauden tapahtuu satoja joka vuosi. Ei pyöräily ole yhtään sen kummempi laji.



En tiedä Kazakhstanista, mutta meillä päin on opetettu, että sopimuksissa on aina vähintään kaksi osapuolta joilta kummaltakin vaaditaan myöntymystä sopimuksien muuttamiseen/purkuun. Joten JOS Astana team ajaa vielä ensi kaudellakin tällä tasolla ovat he olleet aivan dorkia päästäessään lähes ainoat johonkin pystyvät apuajajansa muille maille. Rahan tarpeesta tämän Contadorin sopimustarjouksen jälkeen ei voi olla kyse.

Jalkapallon ja lätkän sopimus kuviot ovat sillä tavalla paljon helpompia, että sielä ovat selvät säännöt kaikille mitä voi tehdä ja mitä ei(siirtoikkunat, RFA ja UFA säädökset ym.). Pyöräilymaailmassa näitä ei taida olla tai sitten itse en ole törmännyt niihin.

Let see what happens next.

----------


## Pexi

> osa täällä vaati sopparin allekirjauttaneen noudattavan sitä, kummasti kun suuri osa Astana kuskeista ostettiin pois, se siitä...



On pakko kysyä, että mitä Soolon mielestä soppareilla tehdään, jos niitä ei tartte "kummasti" noudattaa  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Soolo

> Tyylikästä hommaa. Ensin laitetaan nimmari soppariin ja sitten kun alkaa tuntua, että ei tää nyt olekaan hyvä juttu ja että jostain muusta systeemistä olis enempi hyötyä, niin eikun perävalot näkyviin. 
> 
> Halveksittavaa toimintaa, pitäisi miehen sopimuksistaan kiinni pitää.








> On pakko kysyä, että mitä Soolon mielestä soppareilla tehdään, jos niitä ei tartte "kummasti" noudattaa



Soppareita tulee aina noudattaa, mitä ihmettä höpötät? 

Bryneeli pisti ne perävalot päälle, osti Popon ja Zubeldian ulos, kumma että et halveksi heitä vaikka eivät pitäneet soppareistaan kiinni...  :Vink:

----------


## J T K

Kävi mielessä sellainenkin kauhuskenaario, että homma ajautuu niin jumiin että Astana pitää kiinni sopparista, mutta Contador kieltäytyy ajamasta ja jää koko kausi väliin. Onko tämmöinen edes mahdollista?

----------


## Stone

> Kävi mielessä sellainenkin kauhuskenaario, että homma ajautuu niin jumiin että Astana pitää kiinni sopparista, mutta Contador kieltäytyy ajamasta ja jää koko kausi väliin. Onko tämmöinen edes mahdollista?



Miksi kieltäytysi ajamasta? Nyt sais ajaa yksin kapteenina ja eikä tarttes kitistä koko ajan, että iso LA kiusaa.

----------


## J T K

No sen kuvan olen saanut, että tallin toiminta kokonaisuutena ei miellytä ja vaikka rooli olisikin nyt kiistaton niin silti motivaatio ajaa Astanassa on täysi nolla. Voinhan olla täysin väärässäkin.

----------


## vetooo

> Kävi mielessä sellainenkin kauhuskenaario, että homma ajautuu niin jumiin että Astana pitää kiinni sopparista, mutta Contador kieltäytyy ajamasta ja jää koko kausi väliin. Onko tämmöinen edes mahdollista?



Et ole ainoa, jolla on käynyt tällainen skenaario mielessä. Minulla ei tule mieleen yhtään tapausta pyöräilystä, että ajaja olisi jättänyt koko kauden ajamatta sopimusriitojen vuoksi. Kai se olisi periaatteessa mahdollista. Astanalla olisi kaiketi oikeus periä jotain korvauksia AC:ltä mikäli ei suostu ajamaan lainkaan kisoja koko kauden aikana.kauden. Toisin sanoen palkanmaksu katkaistaisiin tai vaadittaisiin maksettuja rahoja takaisin kontrahtirikkomuksesta (=ei suostu kisaamaan).

Kai näitä asioita voitaisiin ratkoa aina CAS:ssa (urheilun kv. vetoomustuomioistuin) saakka. Contador voisi vedota vaikka työympäristön töydelliseen muuttumiseen, kun 75 % tallin sikariportaasta, henkilökunnasta ja polkijoista vaihtuisi. Samoin yksi konkreettinen todiste sopimuksen rikkomisesta voisi olla tällä kaudella koetut vaikeudet palkanmaksussa 3-4 kuukauden ajalta. No, tämä alkoi mennä jo skitsofreenikkomaisen spekuloinnin alueelle...  :No huh!: 

Pyöräilyssä käsittääkseni ajajasopimuksissa ei yleensä määritellä, että mihin tiettyihin kilpailuihin ajajan on osallistuttava. Päätökset taitaa tehfdä tallin johtoporras. Meneillään olevasta Vueltasta löytyy kaksi hyvää esimerkkiä. AG2R:n Rene Mandri olisi halunnut ajaa Vueltan, mutta ranskalaistallin johto ei valinnut miestä. Quick Stepin Wouter Weylandt oli lähellä kärsiä saman kohtalon, mutta Patrick Lefevere päätti viime hetkellä ottaa viime vuoden Vuelta-etappivoittajan QS:n rosteriin.

Jalkapallossa jotkut pelaajat ovat kieltäytyneet pelaamasta senhetkisessä joukkueessaan. Näin on muistaakseni tapahtunut, mutta en kyllä saa päänupista mitään yksityiskohtaisempaa dataa esiin.

----------


## Kal Pedal

NHL:ssä ei ole mitenkään harvinaista että pelaaja kieltäytyy pelaamasta koska ei ole sopimukseensa tyytyväinen tai haluaa siirron.

----------


## Laeski

Etappikilpailuissa varsinkin on erittäin helppoa vain pistää jalkasuoraksi ja sitten huoltoauton kyytiin. Sitten valitukset kun on vatsakipuja jne. Kolmen viikon kisassa kun tuon tekee niin saa vähän lomaillakin.

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

> Etappikilpailuissa varsinkin on erittäin helppoa vain pistää jalkasuoraksi ja sitten huoltoauton kyytiin. Sitten valitukset kun on vatsakipuja jne. Kolmen viikon kisassa kun tuon tekee niin saa vähän lomaillakin.



Siinähän vasta historiaa kirjoitettaisiin jos Contador voittaisi 2010 Tourissa Lantern Rouge palkinnon.  :Hymy:

----------


## gali

Tätä mietin jo Tourin aikaan. 

Contador 2010 saavutukset:
kesk.
116
kesk.
sairastuminen
95.

jne.

Protestina Alberto ei edes yrittäisi. Tosin typerää sekin olisi. Missata taas yksi kausi sotkujen takia.
'
Keskittyisi itse asiaan.

----------


## Soolo

> Tätä mietin jo Tourin aikaan. 
> 
> Contador 2010 saavutukset:
> kesk.
> 116
> kesk.
> sairastuminen
> 95.
> 
> ...



Eiköhän AC keskity itse asiaan, tallista riippumatta. Mihin kisoihin pääsee mukaan onkin sitten eri asia, tallista riippuen...

----------


## OJ

Vai koittaakohan Astana repiä mahdollisimman paljon rahaa ja kun joku ostaa Contan parilla miljoonalla ulos Astanasta, niin niillä miljoonilla pyöritetään Kazakkien farmitallia kymmenen vuotta vaikkei juuri sponsseja olisikaan.

----------


## gali

hmmm. He kai tarjosivat Albertolle 8 miljoonaa vuodesta diiliä.
Kasakeilla riittää, siis öljyä ja rahaa.

Onhan heillä ehkä yksi asiallinen kiinnitys.*
Tiralongo, joka on kova mäkimies. (ajanut todella hyvin Vueltassa ja on varmasti suuri apu GT-kisoissa.)
Mutta:
Ehkä Gasparatto, ehkä Simoni, ehkä Kashechin, ehkä Marzano, Hyvin pienellä ehkällä Klöden tai Popovych.
*

----------


## Sambody

Loistava haastattelu löytyi Contadorin kotisivuilta. Haastattelu on annettu jo 2.9. mutta ei se mitään. Aiheet ovat niin sanotusti perseestä perämoottoriin, mutta eniten turistaan käynnissä olevasta Vueltasta.

Haastattelu

Huonosti jäsennelty teksti, mutta muuten hyvä haastis.

----------


## mkpaa

http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/artikkeli/C.../1135249418055

----------


## gali

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/wigg...-contador-move

Hienoa Sky sai kapteeniin GT-kisoihin. Kellulle lisää vetohommia.
Contan tilannetta kai liioiteltiin. Ei hän edelleenkään ole mihinkään menossa.

----------


## abruzziamo

vähän ihmetyttää jos Wiggins nyt siirtyykin Sky:n leipiin. Mies kuitenkin niin ankarasti tässä lähiaikoina vakuuttanut lojaalisuuttaa Garminia kohtaan. Syö kyllä sanojaan aikamoisesti jos näin tekee.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Pokeria kaverit pelaa vaan..Kyllä Contadorkin luultavasti on ainakin kolmeen suuntaan, mutta rahaahan se vaan kysyy. Rahakin ihan varmaan löytyy, mutta keneltä sitä löytyy eniten.

----------


## vetooo

Quick Step -tallin pääjohtaja Patrick Lefevere kertoo neuvottelevansa hyvin tosissaan Alberto Contadorin ja hänen edustajiensa kanssa mahdollisesta siirrosta belgialaistiimiin. Lefevere valottaa jopa jättävänsä viisi ajajapaikkaa auki, jotta Contador saa valita haluamansa polkijat tuekseen Quick Stepiin. Lefeveren tallilla riittänee rahaa, mutta miten isosta satsauksesta onkaan kyse jos kaikki menevät suunnitelmien mukaan? Jos Astana menettää ProTour-lisenssin, niin siinä tapauksessa Contador irtoaa ilmaisella siirrolla, mutta hänelle on tehtävä monimiljoonakontrahti. Samoin riihikuivaa tulee palamaan 3-4 apuajajaan, jotka Contador saanee itse valita. Koko paketin arvoksi lasken 3-4 miljoonaa euroa. Se on iso summa ihan mille tahansa ProTour-tallille, jopa Katushalle.

http://www.velonews.com/article/9813...with-quickstep

Tässä eletään hyvin mielenkiintoisia aikoja. Ilmeisesti Astanan ProTour-lisenssi on hyvin vaakalaudalla. Kazakkitallilta puuttuu yhä korvaajat Johan Bruyneelille ja Alain Gallopanille. Samoin tallin rosteri on niin heikolla tolalla, ettei se täytä tällä hetkellä ProTour-lisenssin vaatimuksia. Kazakkitahoilla ei ole aikaa hukattavaksi, sillä vapaita nimekkäitä polkijoita ei enää ole markkinoilla kuin nimeksi. Mielestäni kaikki merkit viittaavat siihen, että Astana on luhistumassa lopullisesti. Minä toivon, että hiiltynyt myrkkyhökkeli saadaan vihdoin ja viimein hakattua maan tasalle ja koko Astana poistuisi pyöräilykartalta.

Contadorin tilanne on nyt hyvin yksinkertainen. Hänen on odotettava tulevien päivien uutisia. Jos Astanalta viedään ProTour-lupa, se tietää kazakkitallin varmaa tuhoa. Astanan viimeinen oljenkorsi on yrittää pitää AC epätoivoisesti tiimissä ja jostain ongittava vahvistuksia rosteriin. Se on helpommin sanottu kuin tehty. Contador pääsee ilmaisella siirrolla muualle, mikäli Astanan lisenssi evätään. Tällöin kolme tallia kamppailee rajusti AC:sta. Quick Stepin liäksi sekä Garmin että Caisse d'Epargne ovat aika samalla viivalla. Mielestäni Garmin-korttti riippuu siitä, lähteekö Bradely Wiggins Team Skyhin. Näin Jonathan Vaugtersin tiimistä vapautuisi ykköskapteenin posti. Caisse d'Epargne olisi tietenkin luonnollinen vaihtoehto Contadorille, sillä talli on espanjalainen.

Contador-paketissa liikkuisivat samalla hänen luotettavat apuajajansa Benjamin Noval, Daniel Navarro ja Jesus Hernandez. Pintolainen olisi varmasti halunnut myös Sergio Paulinhon mukaansa, mutta hän ehti solmia uuden pestin Lance Armstrongin The Shackiin. Haimar Zubeldia ei ole tulossa Contadorin tueksi. Siitä voin olla melkein varma. Zorro liittyy myös The Shackiin, kunhan saa sopimusteknilliset kiemurat ratkottua Astanan kanssa. Contadorille on nyt siis tärkeintä alkaa saada jotain konkreettista ja luotettavaa dataa ensi kaudesta. Vaikka tässä mennään vasta syyskuun loppua, olisi enemmän kuin toivottavaa, että ensi kauden kuviot selkenisivät.

----------


## Sambody

Luultavasti tällä hetkellä Albertolla on neuvottelut käynnissä kaikkiin kolmeen siirtymiseksi ja muuten odotellaan sitä, kun Vinokourovin/Kazakkien arkkuun isketään viimeinen naula ja evätään ProTour-lisenssi, jolloin Contador on valmis siirtymään parhaimman diilin tarjoajan leipiin.

Epäselvää on vielä hakeeko AC vain vuoden pestiä, jotta olisi vapaa siirtymään Alonson talliprojektiin 2011. Onko mitään uutta tällä rintamalla muuten tullut median syyniin(Alonson talliprojektiin liittyen siis)? Unelma tilanne itselle olisi Contadorin plus ainakin Hernandezin ja Navarron siirto Caisse d'Epargneen, jossa jo nyt todellinen huippuryhmä. Ja, kun säästöpankkilaiset ovat jo nyt saamassa ensi kauden rosteriinsa Marzion ja Mauricion ja tietenkin vanhanketun Moreaun olisi heillä hyvin pitkälti voittamaton ryhmä asettettavaksi tukemaan Contadoria ja Valverdea.

Itselle tuli pienoisena yllätyksenä Navarron ja Hernandezin taso Vueltassa. Olin käsityksessä, että miehet ovat tusinaa, mutta varsinkin Navarro osoittautui yllättävänkin kovaksi kaveriksi vuorilla. En ihmettele, että Contador haluaa pitää miehet lähellään, koska ovat osoittaneet lojaalisuutta Albertoa kohtaan ja onpa sitten edes muutama kykenevä apuri, jos muut kääntävät selkänsä.

----------


## vetooo

*Bruyneel: Contador on panttivankina
*
Astana on palkannut uudeksi General Manageriksi Giuseppe Martinellin, mutta Johan Bruyneelillä on sopimus voimassa kazakkitallin kanssa aina vuoden loppuun asti. Bruyneelin lähdön tiellä on yhä Kazakstanin pyöräilyliiton varapuheenjohtaja, joka ei päästä belgialaista lähtemään kesken kontrahdin.

- Minulla ei ole ongelmia Kazakstanin urheiluministeriön kanssa, mutta Proskurinin kanssa sukset ovat täysin ristissä. Hän on sanonut UCI:lle minun olevan valehtelija, Bruyneel kertoo.

- En voi hyväksyä tällaista. Olen lähettänyt äskettäin UCI:lle kirjoeen. Alexander Vinokourov on koko toiminnan keskipiste, ja hän määrää kaikesta. En halua olla mikään Proskurinin sätkynukke ja haluan siirtyä uuteen talliin, Bruyneel jatkaa.

Bruyneel kommentoi myös Astanan tähtipyöräilijän Alberto Contadorin tilannetta.

- Mielestäni on häpeällistä, mitä Contadorille on tapahtunut. Maailmana paras pyöräilijä on panttivankina. Albertolla on sopimus voimassa, mutta olemme palaamassa vuoden 2007 tilanteeseen, vaikka senaikainen ihmisjoukkio ei olekaan tulossa takaisin. Sen sijaan vanha filosofia on palannut, belgialainen lausuu.

- Ikään kuin Astana ei olisi oppinut mitään aiemmista vuosista. Se ei ole normaalia, että Contadorin uran jatkoa yritetään häiritä tällä tavoin, Bruyneel ihmettelee.

Lähde: Nusport.nl.

----------


## Soolo

Contador chattailee
http://www.elmundo.es/encuentros/inv.../2009/09/3804/

----------


## Samuli

Te jotka fanitatte Contadoria käykääpä ostamassa Cycle Sportin lokakuun numero
http://www.cyclesportmag.com/

Ja tuolta voi katsoa, mistä lehden löytää:
http://www.lehtipiste.fi/cgi-bin/leh...d=%27207076%27

----------


## vetooo

> Te jotka fanitatte Contadoria käykääpä ostamassa Cycle Sportin lokakuun numero
> http://www.cyclesportmag.com/
> 
> Ja tuolta voi katsoa, mistä lehden löytää:
> http://www.lehtipiste.fi/cgi-bin/leh...d=%27207076%27



Mikä mahtaa olla sen arvoista, että haastattelu kannattaa lukea? Ehdottmasti ostan lehden, jossa siinä on jotain erikoista.

----------


## rhubarb

Ei se sen kuuden euron arvoinen lehti ollut. Pari "spoileria" Contadorin haastattelusta, älä lue jos haluat jännätä:


1. Pahimmat kilpailijat lähitulevaisuudessa: Schleck, Nibali ja Wiggins.

2. Toivetalli: Garmin Slipstream, varsinkin jos Wiggins lähtee Sky:hin.

(Mulla onkin jo Garminin vermeitä jos toteutuu  :Kieli pitkällä: )

----------


## Samuli

Aika vaisu tosiaan oli tuo Contadorista tehty juttu. Hincapiesta tehty juttu oli parempi, ehkä siksi kun hänestä ei ole muualla kirjoiteltu niin paljoa kuin esim. Contasta.
Hincapie oli aika näreissään Garminille, kun he estivät Georgen pääsyn keltaiseen paitaan Tourilla. Hincapie Sportwear oli Garminin vaatesponssi vielä pari vuotta sitten.

----------


## TetedeCourse

Conta pysyy Astanassa sanoo Vino

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cont...ays-vinokourov

----------


## rhubarb

Vinokourov satuilee...eihän siinä nyt ole mitään epäselvää ollut että ne pitävät Contadorista kiinni. Kysymys onkin siitä, pysyykö lafka kasassa...eikä taida siinäkään mitään epäselvää olla, kaatuuhan se.

Luulen, että tämä "uutinen" oli tarkoitettu omille sponsseille jne.

----------


## vetooo

> Conta pysyy Astanassa sanoo Vino
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cont...ays-vinokourov



Itse en kyllä usko nyt mihinkään tekstiin - en edes AC:n omaan ilmoitukseen. Katsotaan nyt kun jotain alkaa ihan oikeasti tapahtua. Niin monta mutkaa ollut matkassa, että parempi vain seurata sivusta tilanteen kehittymistä.

----------


## J T K

Taitaa olla tosiaan paras katella ja odotella. Tulee mieleen jääkiekosta lukemattomia tapauksia, joissa seuran toimari tjsp. antaa haastattelua jossa lausuu "päävalmentajalla on täysi luottamus" ja käytännössä potkut ovat jo nurkan takana. Eli uskoo vasta kun "näkee".

----------


## vetooo

Contador  kokeili englannin kielen kykyjään BBC:n haastattelussa. Sanotaanko, että ylempää esapnajalaista keskitasoa AC:n lontoo. Haastattelussa on muutamia ihan uusia juttuja, joita en ole AC:n suusta aikaisemmin kuullut.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/othe...ng/8303847.stm

----------


## villef

> Nyt en kerennyt tarkistamaan, mutta korjaus varmaan tulee pian, muistini mukaan samana vuonna on kaksi peräkkäistä GT-kisaa viimeksi voittanut Big Mig vuosina 1992 ja 1993.



Pantani viimeksi? Vai muistelenko ihan omiani..

----------


## TetedeCourse

Pantani - kyllä 1998 voitti Giron Ja Tourin

http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marco_Pantani

----------


## Samuli

> Contador  kokeili englannin kielen kykyjään BBC:n haastattelussa. Sanotaanko, että ylempää esapnajalaista keskitasoa AC:n lontoo. Haastattelussa on muutamia ihan uusia juttuja, joita en ole AC:n suusta aikaisemmin kuullut.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/othe...ng/8303847.stm



En katsonut kuin pienen pätkän alusta tuosta Contadorin haastattelusta. Siinä ei selvinnyt mikä miehen oli viennyt BBC:n haastatteluun? Sky?

----------


## TetedeCourse

En usko, että kenelläkään on nykyoloissa mahdollista voittaa kahta (peräkkäistä) GT-kisaa saman vuoden aikana...Giro, Vueltahan samana vuonna nähtiin viime vuonna...mutta Giro, Tour - Tour, Vuelta - mahdotonta.

Esim Menchovhan oli aika heikossa hapessa Tourissa Giro voittonsa jälkeen ...eikä pärjännyt ...

Usein toipuminen GT-kisasta vie jo kuukauden ...

----------


## Samuli

Lefeverellä on ovi auki Contadorille ja hänen neljälle apurille.
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/lefe...-sign-contador

----------


## Soolo

October 15 - Alberto's latest interview with L'Equipe's Manuel Martinez

L'Equipe, October 14, 2009

Alberto Contador regrets not knowing anything about his future but is not afraid of Armstrong or the Schleck brothers

Invited by Amaury Sport Organisation (ASO), Alberto Contador and his brother Fran arrived very early yesterday morning from Madrid, 24 hours before the Tour 2010 presentation, which is taking place this morning in the Paris Palais des Congrès. The Tour 2009 winner then went round to the Senate (Palais du Luxembourg) where he had a lunch date with the senators, before granting us a relaxed interview in the Concorde Lafayette hotel lounge.

*Two-and-a-half months after your Tour victory, your future is still not settled. Does this situation exasperate you?
*
I’ve learned not to lose my temper anymore. In spite of a situation which seems to be stuck in a rut and never moving in the right direction, I’m trying to handle that calmly. Having to rush all over the place recently to meet several obligations has kept me from having to think about the problem all the time. But obviously, we’re now arriving at a point in the season where I’d really like my situation to be settled. It doesn’t matter if it’s with Astana or with another team, but that should be clarified as soon as possible.

*For the winner of the three big tours and of the last Tour de France not to know what his future holds is rather unusual, isn’t it?
*
The whole season has been unusual. Armstrong’s comeback this year upset lot of things on the team. Everything became very difficult to manage, whereas it could’ve been handled in a much simpler way. Then, there’ve been the departures of Armstrong and Johan Bruyneel to another team for next season. There again, that created waves which are still rocking the boat inside Astana today. In spite of this huge commotion, I’ve always managed to stay focused.

*You’ve clearly shown your wish to leave Astana, whereas there is still one year of your contract to ride. Is that still what you want?*

The problem is that I’m waiting for a serious plan from the people behind Astana. But we still don’t know, or no longer know, who’ll run the team next season or even if its future in cycling is in question or not. If tomorrow everything is settled, and I’m presented with a serious plan with a team capable of supporting me for the Tour, I’ll have no problem in honoring my remaining year of contract. But I’ll also have to analyze all the possibilities.

*Have you contacted the Kazakhs to tell them your needs for who you want as teammates, or suggested a manager capable of running the team?*

No, quite simply because the whole future of the team is not clear. Under these conditions, how can I go forward and express my requirements? Today, if I believe what I hear, even Johan Bruyneel is not certain that he can leave the team. It’s up to the Kazakhs to appoint a manager, a real one, and on a permanent basis, so that we can quickly get down to business. But they should stop putting forward a name one day, and then another name the next day. In the end, it’s not serious.

*It is supposed that you have had contacts with Caisse d’Epargne, Garmin, or even Quick Step. Were these different approaches really serious?*

I think that in each case there was a real desire on the part of the teams which contacted me. All the angles have been carefully examined. But there’s this one year of contract which still ties me to Astana, and I realized that there was no point in trying to force the issue. I don’t think I’d have won if there had been a fight.

*Other riders still under contract with Astana nevertheless seem to have been allowed to leave.*

It’s true for some of them, but there are others for whom nothing is finalized yet, in spite of what’s been written. In my case, I’ve been told that my departure was not negotiable once Astana had decided to carry on next year. And after all, it has to be said that the ones who’re leaving are not really indispensable for the team.

*One thing is sure today: Armstrong will no longer be at your side. Are you relieved?*

It suits me fine. Not being on the same team as Lance next year removes a thorn from my side. Now he’ll have a team totally committed to his cause. In all honesty, I could not see myself re-living another season like the one I have just experienced again, and above, all ride another Tour de France under the same conditions.

*But he already has a team today, even if some things still remain to be settled, whereas you are still in the dark. Aren’t you starting with a real handicap?
*
I’d be lying if I said that the current situation concerning a competitive team for the next Tour doesn’t bother me. You can’t win the Tour on your own. There are always moments when you need your teammates to support you. That’s precisely the plan that Astana is still unable to establish for 2010 and which remains my biggest worry today.

*Nothing was easy for you in 2009...*

The whole season was complicated. The Tour was a daily hassle, but not on the road. And right now nothing is clear concerning the future of Astana. So, you’re right, lots of things have bothered me and are still bothering me.

*Do you think that Armstrong will be your main rival for the next Tour?
*
He’ll certainly be there with the aim of winning, just as he came this year with that objective. But Andy Schleck is much more on my mind than Armstrong. Lance will nevertheless be in the group of favourites. I respect everybody but I’m afraid of no one.

*You’ve certainly heard some things about the Tour 2010 circuit. One hears of tough stages in the Pyrenees, cobblestone sections, or a long ITT on the penultimate day. What do you think of that?*

I’ve also heard that the departure will be from Rotterdam (laughs). Yes, I’ve also heard of an arrival on top of the Tourmalet, then of another stage with the Tourmalet again, and other high summits. As long as there are mountains, I’m in my element. I’ve heard of a 50-kilometer ITT near Bordeaux. It’s maybe 10 kilometers too much for me, but we’ll adapt. As for the cobblestones, it’s true that it’s not my cup of tea. For sure, it will be spectacular, but the important thing will be to stay focused that day and not to fall.

*Do you think you will get the Velo d’Or (Golden Bike award) from Velo Magazine this year?*

I hope so. It’s an award that I really appreciate and I’m proud of having won it last year. But everything depends on the votes, and there are riders like Cavendish, Cancellara or Evans who also had a great year.

Täältä pöllitty
http://www.albertocontadornotebook.info/

----------


## vetooo

Contadorin ensi kauden talliasiat tulevat pitkälti ratkeamaan tiistaina. Silloin odotettavissa UCI:n päätös Astanan ProTour-lisenssistä. 



> Double Tour de France winner Alberto Contador has confirmed that the next and possibly final instalment of the interminable saga over his future team for 2010 will be decided on Tuesday.
> _
> Koko juttu: http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/...-s-future.html_

----------


## VesaP

Pääsee pois, ei pääse pois, pääsee pois, ei pääse pois.... Mitenkähän pitkään tätä oikein pitää vatvoa!!  :Sekaisin: 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/asta...dor-free-to-go

----------


## Sambody

Eurosport uutisoi, että olisi vapaa lähtemään. klik

----------


## TetedeCourse

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/asta...ing-to-be-held

Tn ensin neuvottelu kasakkien kanssa ...mitäpä tuota hätäilemään - aivan varmasti pääsee jonnekin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Soolo

Aikamoinen sammakko...
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/oth...ongs-team.html

----------


## vetooo

> Aikamoinen sammakko...
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/oth...ongs-team.html



Hieroin silmiä ja lopulta naureskelin otsikolle.  :Hymy:  Ihan hauska. Siellä on imeisesti nyt viikonloppuna aika kuumat linjat Fansilla, Unzuella, Vaugtersilla, Lefeverellä ja Brailsfordilla. Aika mahdotonta tietää AC:n todennäköisintä tallia. Minulla on sellainen ihmeellinen kutina, että Conta menee Quick Stepiin. En tiedä mistä se johtuu.  Jotenkin Lefeveren kommentit ovat olleet sellaisia, jotka saavat minun vaakakupin kallistumaan Belgiaan.
*
* * * * **
*
Astana hopeful of keeping Contador* 

http://www.timeslive.co.za/sport/article164180.ece

----------


## sorkan_fiba

> Aikamoinen sammakko...



Suuremmoista ironiaa: 
*Astana rider Alberto Contador free to join Lance Armstrong's team*

 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TetedeCourse

> Minulla on sellainen ihmeellinen kutina, että Conta menee Quick Stepiin. En tiedä mistä se johtuu.  Jotenkin Lefeveren kommentit ovat olleet sellaisia, jotka saavat minun vaakakupin kallistumaan Belgiaan.



Peesaat sitten mua tässä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## vetooo

*Astana works to keep its star rider*

The managers of the Astana team said Friday that it will work tirelessly to keep Alberto Contador on the Kazakh-financed team, despite missing a UCI deadline that theoretically gives the defending Tour de France champion the right to terminate his contract.

The Kazakh Cycling Federation, which manages the professional team, issued a statement restating its commitment to the sport and its desire to keep the four-time grand tour winner on its roster.

The federation acknowledged problems in meeting the UCI’s October 20 deadline, attributing the delay to "geographical conditions, distance and time difference."

*. . .*  http://www.velonews.com/article/9952...its-star-rider

** * * * **
*
Reuters* (sitaatit)
*
Contador waits on lawyers over leaving Astana*
_
1) After all these months of waiting, I am very calm at last.

2) My lawyers are the ones who will say whether it is possible to break my contract or not. I hope to know their opinion as soon as possible, as well as experts from the UCI, in order to make a decision.

3) Meanwhile, I keep working as before, focused exclusively on my training.

4) A rider may terminate the present contract, without notice nor liability for damages (...) if, on 20 October of the year preceding a year of registration covered by the present contract, the UCI ProTeam has not submitted a registration file containing the essential documents.

5) Our lawyers are studying the details of the UCI regulations to make the right decision in coming days.

6) Lawyers should clarify whether it is possible to implement the new article introduced last July in the model contract proposed by the UCI for riders to sign with a UCI ProTour team.

7) According to experts, the interpretation of the law can be confusing and we want to be sure before making any decisions._

----------


## Kal Pedal

Heh, heh, kyllä hiukan naurattaa jos Conta pääsee lähtemään kiitos Astanan oman mokun. Muustahan ei voi olla kyse: Jos kultapoika suoraan on ilmoittanut että tahtoo pois mutta talli ei halua luopua, ja sitten jätetään porsaanreikä tukkimatta.
Toki on mahdollista että Astanaa on huijattu: luvattu että lisenssi tulee ja sitten jätetty myöntämättä. Näin päästään koko tallista.

----------


## rhubarb

> The federation acknowledged problems in meeting the UCI’s October 20 deadline, attributing the delay to "geographical conditions, distance and time difference.



Hevoslähetilläkö ne sitä viestiä veivät?

----------


## vetooo

> Hevoslähetilläkö ne sitä viestiä veivät?



Joo, itsekin ihmettelin tuota sitaattia. En ole perehtynyt näihin asiakirjojen pätevyysperiaatteisiin. Faxilla lähetetyt asiakirjat eivät ilmeisesti ole käypiä? Oli mitein oli, Astana voi syyttää vain ja ainoastaan itseään, ja lopettaa tuon vinkumisen jostain geologisista olosuhteista, matkaetäisyyksistä ja aikaeroista.
*
* * * * **

Arvostettu pyöräilyblogisti Joe Lindsey kirjoittaa Contadorin sopimuskiemuroista. Mielestäni jutussa käsitellään laajasti kaikkia näkökulmia, jotka liittyvät tähän tapaukseen.

http://bicycling.com/blogs/boulderre...tadors-future/

----------


## Samuli



----------


## vetooo

> *Levy Contadorille???*



Mistä näitä voi tilata ja ostaa? Voin tarjota 20 ensimmäiselle foorumilaiselle kyseisen levyn ilmaiseksi.

----------


## J T K

> Hevoslähetilläkö ne sitä viestiä veivät?



Pyörälähetillä tietysti, ei vaan ollu oikeilla möhninillä varustettu kaasupullojalka niin tuiks män...

----------


## vetooo

*UCI confirms Contador can leave Astana*
*Spaniard free to go if he wishes*

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/uci-...n-leave-astana

 :Hymy:

----------


## Ola

Saattoivat kasakit menettää jonkun verran rahaa, jos AC on vapaa lähtemään ilman korvauksia. Esim elo-syyskuussa olis joku voinut vaikka maksaa hänestä jonkun verran. Toivotaan, että löytää kunnon teamin, joi tulla jännä Touri ensi vuonna!

----------


## passo

VENGA Alberto!!!

----------


## asb

> Hevoslähetilläkö ne sitä viestiä veivät?



Eikun aikaeroahan he syyttelivät. Kazakstan kun on vielä vuoden 1999 aikavyöhykkeellä.

----------


## vetooo

*Contador näyttää lämpenevän Caisse d'Epargnelle*

Alberto Contador vihjaa AS:n haastattelussa, että Caisse d'Epargne on tällä hetkellä ykkösvaihtoehto hänen uudeksi talliksi. Tärkeimmiksi syiksi hän mainitsee espanjalaisuuden ja vahvan rosterin. Hän kertoo vielä katsovansa minkälaiset työkalut löytyvät Astanan pakista. Eli toisin sanoen AC ei sulje täysin pois mahdollisuutta jatkaa kazakkitallissa. Contadorin toivouksesta Astana hankki miehistöön mm. David De La Fuenten. 

Fernando Alonson ja AC:n yhteinen talliprojekti näyttää olevan tällä hetkellä pois laskuista. Tällä hän tarkoittaa varmaan sitä, että ensi kauden työnantaja ja sopimuksen pituus eivät ole sidoksissa Alonson hankkeeseen. Haastattelun lopuksi Contador mainitsee harkitsevansa joko Giroon tai Vueltaan osallistumista. Näistä kahdesta Grand Tourista Vuelta on todennäkösempi, mutta asiaa ei vielä ole päätetty lopullisesti.

Nämä siis AS:n haastattelusta, jonka jouduin valitettavasti lukemaan enemmän tai vähemmän luotettavalla Google-kääntäjllä. Kas tässä: http://translate.google.fi/translate...daicic_1%2FTes . Espanol-taitoiset voivat korjata jos olen ymmärtänyt käännöksen jotenkin täysin väärin.

----------


## Poursuivant

Huh! 

Toivottavasti säästöpankin tallettajilla on pitkä pinna ja hyvät sijoitukset, sillä AC tuskin ihan ilmaiseksi ajaa. Tosin palkkapyyntö lienee hieman tipahtunut huipustaan. Mutta jos AC Caisseen päätyy, niin ilolla tervehdin tätä liikettä. Venga!

----------


## Soolo

Contador voitti arvostetun Velo D'Or-palkinnon, kolmannen kerran peräkkäin.

----------


## vetooo

> Contador voitti arvostetun Velo D'Or-palkinnon, kolmannen kerran peräkkäin.



Tuo on kova saavutus. Vain Lance Armstrong on voittanut Velo d'Or -palkinnon kolme kertaa peräkkäin, vuosina 1999-2001. Armstrongin muut Velo d'Or voittovuodet ovat 2003 ja 2004.

Eniten Velo d'Or -voittoja (palkinto on jaettu vuodesta 1992 lähtein)

*5* Lance Armstrong
*3* Alberto Contador
*2* Miguel Indurain
*1* Paolo Bettini, Tom Boonen, Mario Cipollini, Marco Pantani, Jan Ullrich, Johan Museeuw, Laurent Jalabert, Tony Rominger

----------


## vetooo

*Alberto Contador Cyclingnewsissä 25.10.*

- Ei ole aikeissa polkea Italian ympäriajoa 2010.
- Ohjelmassa saattavat olla Fleche Wallone ja Liege-Bastogne-Liege 2010.
- Mutta kilpailuohjelmaa 2010 ei voi miettiä kovin pitkälle, koska ensi kauden työnantaja ei vielä ole selvillä.
 - Caisse d'Epargne on osoittanut valtavaa kiinnostusta ja on todennäköisin vaihtoehto uudeksi talliksi.

----------


## Sambody

> *Alberto Contador Cyclingnewsissä 25.10.*
> 
> - Ei ole aikeissa polkea Italian ympäriajoa 2010.
> - Ohjelmassa saattavat olla Fleche Wallone ja Liege-Bastogne-Liege 2010.
> - Mutta kilpailuohjelmaa 2010 ei voi miettiä kovin pitkälle, koska ensi kauden työnantaja ei vielä ole selvillä.
>  - Caisse d'Epargne on osoittanut valtavaa kiinnostusta ja on todennäköisin vaihtoehto uudeksi talliksi.



No huhhuh. Lisää mannaa olisi tiedossa ensi kaudeksi, jos olet Contador-fani. Caisse olisi se märkäuni-tiimi Contadorille. Fleche Wallonen loppu olisi mielenkiintoista nähdä Contadorilla höystettynä. Katoaisiko Alberto horisonttiin Mur de Huylla yhtä vakuuttavasti muilta kuin Verbierillä?

----------


## gali

> quote from El Pais today: "I believe I can win the 2010 Tour. It requires *a better team*, and I need to improve my climbing" 
> - Andy Schleck.







> Riis says Saxo won't sign anyone else.



Fyrkat on lopussa ja talli täytetään junnuilla.

---




> Contador is saying that he might stay at Astana even if he's allowed to leave: "Even though they are still yet to obtain a license, they've been serious. There are still good riders at Astana, and with a few extra signings (= reinforcements), I feel safe for the Tour".



Yllättävä lausunto Contadorilta.

Näin draaman ystävänä toivon osaa 19. Astana vs Conta vääntöön. 
Outoa , että Noval ja Navarro on merkitty Astanan ensi kauden ajajiksi. Ihme huhuja.

----------


## vetooo

> Yllättävä lausunto Contadorilta.
> 
> Näin draaman ystävänä toivon osaa 19. Astana vs Conta vääntöön. 
> Outoa , että Noval ja Navarro on merkitty Astanan ensi kauden ajajiksi. Ihme huhuja.



Tätähän AC on sanonut useammassa haastattelussa. Homman ydin oli siinä, ettei kenelläkään ole ollut mitään hajua Astanan tulevaisuudesta (sis. rahoitus, sikariporras, ajajat etc.). Nyt hommat ovat edenneet jonkin verran parempaa n suuntaan. Rahoitus näyttää löytyneen, sikariporras lienee UCI:ta tyydyttävä ja uusia ajajia on signattu. Nämä kaikki toimenpiteet eivät kuitenkaan riittäneet ProTour-lisenssin saamiseen ainakaan tässä 1. vaiheessa. Tämä ei tarkoita, etteikö Astana voisi saada PT-lisenssiä myöhemmin. Seuraavan kerran lupia on jaossa marraskuussa.

Ainakin minulle tärkein asia on se, että Contadorilla on nyt ihan oikeasti *mahdollisuus itse päättää* missä polkea ensi kaudella. Astana piti AC:tä panttivankina viikotolkulla, mutta nyt espanjalainen sai onneksi täydet valtuudet valita 2010 työnantaja, kiitos UCI:n. Minä en menetä yöuniani, vaikka Conta päättäisi jatkaa Astanassa. Kazakkien toimintatavat ovat vaan yksinkertaisesti olleet täysin käsittämättömiä näin länsimaalaisella ajattelutavalla katsottuna. Niin kuin sanoin, AC ei enää ole panttivankina. Hän voi tehdä juuri sen itselle parhaaksi katsomansa ratkaisun, sillä UCI tyrmäsi Astanan PT-hakemuksen 1. kierroksella.

Daniel Navarron ja Benjamin Novalin kohdalla tilanne on sellainen, että heillä on ensi vuoden kattava sopimus Astanan kanssa. Tästä syystä kaksikko on merkitty Astanan 2010 rosteriin. He ovat oikeutettuja lähtemään tallista niin halutessaan, aivan kuten AC:kin. Noval on sanonut seuraavansa Contadoria mihin ikinä hän meneekään. Jos AC valitsee Astanan, valitsee Novalkin saman tallin. Navarro ei välttämättä siirry AC:n perässä. Team Sky saattaa olla vahva ehdokas Navarrolle. Novalilla pienen kysymysmerkin luo tämä AC:n  jopa todennäköinen liittyminen Caisse d'Epargneen. Caissella ei ole välttämättä varoja hankkia yhtä ainoaa AC:n läheistä luutnanttia Astanasta. Saa nähdä mitä tuleman pitää.

----------


## vetooo

*Astana: Contador ajaa meillä kaudella 2010* 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/asta...-stay-for-2010

Vai niin... Osa 4545 on valmis alkamaan.  :Hymy:

----------


## asb

Meinasin pudota, kun huomasin toimiston aulassa CNN:n kertovan TV-uutisissa samaa asiaa ihan totuutena. Piti netistä käydä kattomassa, että kyse oli vaan tuosta samasta kazakkiankasta.

----------


## viller

Astana-talli: Contador jatkaa meillä

Oikean miehen kuvaa ei sentään ole Hesarin arkistoista löytyny.

----------


## vetooo

Illan pääjutussani tulen käsittelemään Alberto Contadorin ja Astanan yhteistyön jatkumisen puoltavia syitä. Piti oikein huolella pohtia jutun rakennetta, ja siitä saattaa tulla jopa jotenkin looginen. Tulen käisttelemään aihetta pelkästään analyyttiseltä pohjalta, joten mitään "värilasityyliä" ei tarvitse odottaa. Tarvitsen jonkin verran aikaa, jotta saan luotua tekstin.

----------


## gali

Mä olen puolustanut Astanaa ja uskon, että saavat hyvän joukkueen ensi kauden Tourille. Caisse olisi tietysti liian hyvä vaihtoehto. Astana tarjoaa varman kapteenin paikan ja hyvän mäkiporukan ensi kauden vääntöön. Eihän Caissekaan saanut PT-lisenssiä. Ei muuten The Skykaan. Astana tarjoaa varmasti mukavan liksan. Oliko nyt 4m/kausi ? Ainakin Quick Step on huonompi kuin Astana. Astanassa on tutun epäluotettava organisaatio. Conta on saanut viime kausina huippuluokan mentaalipuolen opetusta. Paineen ja stressinsietokyky on noussut nuoren miehen epävarmasta pojasta --> Aikuiseksi mieheksi, jonka hermot ovat terästä ja stressin sietokyky on omaa luokkaansa . Alberto ei enää pikkuasioista hätkähdä. Pyöräilyuran jälkeen AC voi siirtyä , vaikka huippuluokan bisnes johtajaksi. Toivon vähintään kirjaa näistä sotkuista.
--
Toivoisin näkevän huipputykit vastakkain Tourilla , Wiggins, Valverde, Conta, Lance, Andy... Omissa joukkueissaan, Kapteeneina, huippukunnossa, huippujoukkueessa.
--
Onko tietoa sopimusten pituudesta. Voi olla et Caisse haluaa esim. 3v diiliä ja AC:lle 1 vuosi olisi parempi.
---
Ehkä välillä on unohtunut , että hyvin harva ajaja koskaan on saavuttanut sen mitä *Contador Astanassa* kahtena viime kautena. Siis *voittanut Giron, Tourin ja Vueltan*  . Astana aika on tulosten valossa ollut   eräs *kaikkien aikojen parhaista saavutuksista*.

Aika kultaa muistot teorian mukaan Alberto 2050 kertoo , kun lapsenlapsensa kysyy , että miksi noissa kaikissa paidoissa lukee Kazakstanin pääkaupunki. AC voi kertoa kuinka nuorena miehenä hän ajoi kaksi kautta Astana-tallissa ja saavutti lähes kaiken mahdollisen. Hän sai ajaa yhdessä  maailman parhaiden ajajien kanssa, jopa Lancen, Klödenin, Leipheimerin,Vinon....

----------


## rhubarb

Itseasiassa mun käsittääkseni _lisenssi_ on, tämä viimeisin oli joku rekisteröintihomma.

----------


## gali

http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/20...th-Astana.aspx

Taitaa olla samaa infoa kuin jo aiemmin täällä oli..





> Astana, with whom I still have a one year contract. It seems they are doing a new project that is taking shape.







> Evidently [racing with] Astana is another option and you have to think about that possibility,” Contador







> They're coming out stories in the media about the possibility of my contract being terminated - as the team is not on the ProTour list of the UCI – as being very simple. I assure you it is not so simple.

----------


## Soolo

Tämä Astana sotku on kyllä aivan uskomatonta.

Nyt on sitten Daniel Akhmetov, Kazakstanin pyöräilyliiton johtaja, eronnut, terveyssyihin vedoten. Hän oli se mies joka Vinon kanssa alunperin perusti Astana-tallin ja hoiti rahoitukset yms.

Miten tämä vaikuttaa Astana-talliin, en tiedä, mutta lupaavalta se ei kuulosta kun ketään ei ole edes palkattu hänen tilalleen.

----------


## vetooo

Vähän muita hommia tässä Astana-Contador -jutun lisäksi... Tekstin pitäisi kyllä ilmestyä tänne tämän vuorokauden puolella.

** * * * ***

Contador-case tänään*

_Fran Contador: "(Alberto) would be automatically free to leave if Astana not allowed in #tdf". (Velo Magazine)

# F. Contador: If AC is to sign w/Astana, "We'll add a clause": single Astana rider linked 2 doping=contract void (Velo Mag)_

Lähde: Cyclingfansin Twitter-sivu.
*
* * * * **

Jos pitää vähän värikkäämmistä teksteistä, niin tästä blogista löytyy sellaista. Asiat ovat hieman AC-väristen lasien läpi katsottuja...

http://walshworld.wordpress.com/

----------


## passo

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cont...e-decided-soon

Moneskohan uutisankka tällä kertaa kasakkiporukoilta, katellaan kyllä sen päätöksen tekee Alberto ja se varmaan erottuu tästä uutistarjonnasta ...

----------


## vetooo

Ei päivääkään ilman uutisia Alberto Contadorin ensi kauden tallikuvioista. Viimeksi tänään torstaina julkisuuteen pamahti Kazakstanin pyöräilyliiton varapuheenjohtajan Nikolai Proskurinin suusta tieto, jonka mukaan Contador jatkaa kazakkitallin riveissä kolmivuotisen sopimuskautensa viimeisen vuoden normaalisti. Harva on pysynyt käärryillä, kuinka mones kerta tämä oli Proskurinin tai jonkun muun kazakstanilaisen suusta kuultu iltavirsi.

Contador ehti kotimaassaan Espanjassa kumota jälleen kerran tiedot varmasta jatkamisesta Astanassa. Tämä tapahtumasarja hipoo ainakin pyöräilyn mittapuussa jo uskomattomia mittasuhteita. Kukaan ei tunnu tietävän mitä tuleman pitää. Astana-tallin taustapirut ovat jo alkusyksystä lähtien esiintyneet julkisuudessa vuorenvarmoina Contadorin pysymisestä sikermässä, mutta näin länsimaisin silmälasein ilmassa on ollut jatkuvasti suuria kysymysmerkkejä. Kazakstanilaisilla on varmasti omat motiivinsa harjoittamassa tiedotuspolitiikassaan.

En tule pohtimaan tässä kirjoituksessani kovin syvälliesesti Astanan nykytilannetta ja kazakkien kommenttien tarkoitusperää. Näin lyhyesti sanottuna, kyse on hyvin yksinkertaisesta asiasta. Kansainvälinen pyöräilyliitto UCI oli hilkulla hyllyttää tallin ProTour-lisenssin maksamattomien palkkojen vuoksi. Lopulta tarvittavat eurot saatiin haalittua kasaan ja Astana kärventeli kilpailukauden PT-statuksen voimin. Tallin entinen General Manager Johan Bruyneel on kertonut Astanalla olevan yhä hoitamattomia velvotteita tämän kauden rosterille ja henkilökunnalle. Mutta se siitä...

Siirrytään tästä jorinasta vihdoin vähän kiinnostavampaan aiheeseen eli tähän Contadorin Astanassa pysymisen mahdollisiin syihin ja etuihin. Aivan peruslähtökohtana voidaan pitää tätä Contadorin jo viikkotolkulla jatkunutta epävarmuutta kauden 2010 työnantajasta. Koko tämän härdellin on saanut aikaan Astanan koko tallin täysremontti ja siitä tuprutteleva tumma pilviverho kaikkine sikariportaiden kokoonpanoine ja rosterin puutteellisuuksineen. Kaiken kukkuraksi Contadorilla on voimassa kontrahti Astanassa kaudella 2010. Näihin seikkoihin tämä koko sekasotku kulminoituu.

Contador on kerta toisensa jäleen valottanut julkisuuteen, että hänen tärkein syynsä lähteä Astanassa on nimenomaan ollut suuri epävarmuus koko tallin tulevaisuudesta. Astanan tämän kauden negatiivisista puolista voisin kirjoittata vaikka romaanin, mutta en tee sitä. UCI ei näyttänyt kaikille Astanan lähettämille dokumenteille vihreää valoa. Niissä oli siis selkeästi puutteita. KCF:n varapj. Proskurin vakuutti viimeksi tänään, että vajaavaisuudet ovat muodollisia ja vuoden 2010 ProTour-lisenssi on vain muutamaa täydentävää paperitoimitusta vailla takataskussa. Uskotaan nyt herraa, joka on niinkin korkeassa asemassa, liiton varapomona.

Oletetaan, että Contadorin hivenen positiivisemmat repliikit Astanassa pysymisestä johtuvat näistä UCI:n ja kazakkien välisistä pienistä "paperiongelmista" ja niiden mahdollisesta ratkaisemisesta. Astana ei jostain syystä ollut toimittanut kaikkia dokumentteja kv. liiton päämajaan, kun tallin päätukijakysymys ratkesi vasta aivan 20.10.-deadlinen alla. Tehdään myös toinen olettamus, että Astana ja Contador ovat jo pitäneet kahdenväliset illanistujaiset, jossa AC:lle on esitelty kauden 2010 rahoituspohja, sikariportaan kelpoisuus (myös UCI:n silmissä) ja ajajamateriaalin iskukykyisyys Ranskan ympäriajoon.

Astanan ja Contadorin välinen sopimus allekirjoitettiin vuoden 2007 lopulla ja siitä sorvattiin kolmivuotinen. Se on ammattilaispyöräilyssä melko harvinanen pituus, sillä yleensä pahvit ovat vuoden tai kahden kauden mittaisia. En ole sopimuspykälien asiantuntija, mutta käsitykseni mukaan niitä ei oikein voi sorkkia jälkikäteen. Kahden osapuolen tekemä sopimus on aina sitova ja sen voi tarvittaessa yhteisymmärryksessä purkaa. Tietty jonkinlaisiin muutoksiin on olemassa mahdollisuuksia? Sitten on näitä bonuksia, joista pyöräilijät saattavat tehdä pirunmoisetkin lisäkahisevat. Ja tulen juuri näihin bonuskuvioihin. Astana on vonut laittaa lisäporkkanaksi äärettömän suuren mittaluokan bonukset ylipäätänsä sille, että AC on tallin miehiä ensi kaudella.

Astanan sikariporras näyttää olevan selvillä, ja se kelpaa kazakkitietojen mukaan UCI:lle. Astanan GM:ksi nousee ranskalainen Yvon Sanquer. Hän ottaa siis Bruyneelin jättämän postin. Ykkössporttipäälliköksi tulee italialainen Giuseppe Martinelli, joka tunnetaan useiden Giro-voittajien taustapiruna. Hän on ollut niin Marco Pantanin, Stefano Garzellin, Gilberto Simonin kuin Damiano Cunegonkin sporttipäällikkönä. Martinelli saa avukseen Guido Bontempin. Sanquer ja Martinelli lienevät Contadorille tyydyttävät henkilöt, jotta AC:n mainitsemat kysymysmerkit hälvenevät tallin sikariportaan yltä. Sanquer on entinen Festinan pomo ja Martinelli häärinyt mm. Mercatone Unossa.

Sanquer ja Martinelli ovat toistaiseksi pysytelleet taustalla hiljaa, eikä heistä ole oikeastaan kuulunut puolikastakaan sanaa. Kabineteissa ollaan kuitenkin käyty mitä ilmeisemmin konkreettisia neuvonpitoja kaudesta 2010 ja Sanquer yhdessä Martinellin kanssa ovat rakentaneet Astanalle katsomansa toimintastrategian. Kaksikon menneisyys heittää pienen varjon ylle, mutta mikäli UCI näyttää vihreää valoa, niin kaiken pitäisi olla kunnossa. Rabobankin entistä johtajaa Theo de Rooij'ta spekuloitiin Astanan ruoriin, mutta tämä ei eräiden tietojen mukaan kelvannut Proskurinille ja KCF:lle.

Astanan ajajarosteri on edelleen pahasti levällään ja toistaiseksi ollaan kerrottu vasta Paolo Tiralongon, David de la Fuenten, Andrei Grivkon, Gorazd Stangelj'n ja Enrico Gasparotton siirroista. Näiden lisäksi Astanasta löytyy 13 kazakkipolkijaa sekä vielä hieman epäselvä määrä espanjalaisia. Mikäli Astanalla on viittä vaille valmiita hankintoja odottamassa oven takana, pitäisi heidän tulla rohkeasti esiin. Mitä hyötyä olisi pantata uusia nimiä jos ne ovat kerran käytännössä varmoja? No, toivottavasti kazakkitalli hoitaa tämänkin tiedottamisen ajallaan, ettei mene viimetinkaan.

----------


## vetooo

Contadorin on parasta olla tyytyväinen Astanan tekemiin vahvistuksiin. Ne eivät ehkä sittenkään korvaa Andreas Klödenin, Levi Leipheimerin ja Jaroslav Popovitshin jättämiä aukkoja, mutta ei paljon siitä jäädäkään... Ainakaan kazakkisponssien mielestä. Yksi Contadorin tärkeimmistä turvallisuuden tunteen tekijöistä on varmasti tämä rosterikysymyksen selkeys. Pistolero näkee, että hänellä on käytettävissä kyvykkäitä apuajajia Tourissa. Itse asiassa Contador on sanonut Tiralongon ja De la Fuenten olleen hänen henkilökohtaisia toiveitaan. Olivatko ne sitten ykköstoiveita, se on ihan toinen juttu. Haimar Zubeldian kohdalla ilmassa on epävarmuustekijöitä. Hänellä on pahvi voimassa Astanan kanssa 2010, mutta saako Bruyneel hänetkin The Shackiin? Se jää nähtäväksi.

Varmasti kolmen merkittävimmän asian joukossa on Benjamin Novalin, AC:n hyvän ystävän, jatkaminen Astanassa. Hän allekirjoitti tallin kanssa vuoteen 2011 ulottuvan jatkokontrahdin. Tästä tiedotettiin samana päivänä kun Astanan dokumenteissa kerrottiin olevan puutteita. Miksi Noval laittoi nimensä jatkopahviin, vaikkei tiennyt tuossa vaiheessa, eikä oikeastaan tiedä vieläkään, AC:n ensi kauden työnantajaa. Voiko Noval irtisanoa sopimuksensa yksipuolisesti halutessaan? Contador kommentoi Novalin tekemää jatkosopparia hymyillen ja hyväntuulisesti naureskellen: _Minulle Novalin tekemä jatkopesti on erittäin tärkeä asia. Näemme miten asiat tästä kehittyvät, mutta ne tulevat päättymään hyvin._ Mitä Contador tällä virkkeellä tarkoitti?

On lähes varmaa, että Contador ja Noval ajavat samassa joukkueessa ensi kaudella. Onko se sitten Astana vai joku muu? Jotenkin tästä voi rivien välistä lukea Contadorin polkemisen salettina kazakkiväreissä. Noval on Contan treenikaveri ja läheisin ystävä ammattilaispiireissä yhdessä Jesus Hernandezin kanssa. On muistettava, että AC:n varsin hyvä frendi Sergio Paulinho hyppäsi hieman yllätäten The Shackiin, eikä jäänyt odottelemaan Alberton ratkaisuja 2010 työnantajasta. Aika näyttää miten tämä Novalin tekemä ratkaisu vaikuttaa AC:n tiimivalintaan.

Contador kertoi Ranskan ympäriajon jälkeen avoimesti päivien olleen raskaampia hotellilla kuin maantiellä. Minkälaisen sumun läpi espanjalainen joutuikaan vaeltamaan kohti toista Tour-voittoaan? Bruyneel puhuu, ettei kuppikuntia ollut lainkaan ja tallissa oli varsin rehti meininki ainakin verbaalisessa muodossa. Ilmapiirin kerrotaan olleen vähemmän rehti. LA:n ja AC:n välillä vallitsi ilmeinen mykkäkoulu ja ilma oli hyvin tunkkaista koko Tourin 23 päivän ajan. Bruyneel aloitti uusimman tykityksensä Contadoria vastaan tällä viikolla, kun hän antoi belgialaislehdistölle varsin kriittisiä kommentteja neljään Grand Tour -voittoon yltäneestä suojatistaan. Miten tämä on mahdollista? 

_Sinulla on vielä paljon opittavaa..._ Miten voi joku lause, ensiksi LA:n ja nyt JB:n suusta, kuulosta niin nöyryyttävältä pääkopassani? Albertolla on vaikeasti vammainen Raul-veli, jolla on neliraajahalvaus. Alberto soittaa veljelleen jokaisen kilpailun jälkeen muistaakseen ikuisesti liikuntakyvytöntä läheistään. Alberto on sanonut, ettei hän voi valittaa sitä kärsimystä ja tuskaa jonka kokee raatelevissa nousuissa, koska Raul kokee moninkertaista tuskaa, koska ei voi ikinä edes kävellä. Sympatiani ovat tässä asiassa täysin Alberton puolella, ihan ilman mitään värilasejakin.

Järkevin ratkaisu löytyy Armstrongin ja Bruyneelin aivan ainutlaatuisesta henkilösuhteesta. Pyöräilyn lähihistoria ei tunne mitään vastaavaa rakkaustarinaa. Bruyneel oli Armstrongille adoptioisä, kun kerta LA:lta puuttui sellainen lapsuudessaan. Tämä ei ole kritiikkiä LA-JB-akselia kohtaan, vaan varsin looginen ajatusmalli. Armstrong oli tottunut olemaan seitsemänä Tour-voittovuotenaan ehdoton ja ainoa tallin kapteeni, jolle 8 apuajajaa tekivät duunia kuin orjat. Heinäkuussa tilanne oli kuitenkin täysin toinen. Nyt kapteenina olikin tuore kolminkertainen Grand Tour -voittaja Contador. Tämä yhtälö oli mahdoton niellä LA:lle ja JB:lle. Juuri tästä syystä Bruyneel koki arjen rutiinien särkyneen. Nyt piti paimentaa samanaikaisesti Contadoria ja ajatella Lancea. Aivan liian monimutkainen soppa, joka onneksi päättyi yhteen ainoaan Ranskan ympäriajoon.

Contadorin tärkein vaatimus ensi kaudeksi on jo tuo mainitsemani ehdottoman ykköskapteenin rooli. Sen hän kokee saavansa Astanassa, olkoonkin että taustalla on Kazakstanin kultapoika, dopingissa ryvettynyt Vinokourov ja oikeastaan täysin uusi talli sikariporrasta, henkilökuntaa ja polkijoita myöten. Contador haluaa takeet siitä, ettei nurkan takana kummittele LA:n kaltaista pelotetta, jota tallin GM tukee, julkisesti vain epäsuorasti. Contador on hahmotellut mielessään kaikkien tärkeimpien seikkojen loksahtaneen kohdalleen, ja hän on pääjohtaja ensi kaudella. Hän treenaa, ajaa kilpaa ja seisoo loppujen lopuksi rauhallisin mielin podiumilla. Ihmisen yksi pahimmista tunteista on elää epävarmuudessa. Siitä lienee jokaisella omakohtaisia kokemuksia. Nyt AC ei tule tuntemaan sitä kiristävää vannetta otsassaan. Kaikki on hyvin, sanovat kazakkitaustavoimat.

Pistolero on myös saanut lukea julkisuudesta Ranskan ympäriajon järjestävän ASO:n johtajan Christian Prudhommen kommentit Vinon paluusta Touriin. Prudhommen sanoin _Sasha on jäänyt kiinni dopingista, kärsinyt pannansa ja on oikeutettu palaamaan kehiin kuten säännöt sanovat_. Astanalla ei siis pitäisi olla Tour-kutsun pannapelkoa. Kuten tämän jutun aivan alussa kirjoitin, Contador on mahdollisesti saanut takeet Astanan ProTour-lisenssin saamisen varmuudesta ja kaikki tausta-asiat ovat tiimissä vähintään tyydyttävällä tasolla.

Vielä toiseksi viimeiseen kappaleeseen tuon esiin AC:n sanomiset Astana-diilin purkamisen vaikeudesta. UCI:n ProTour-sääntöjen mukaan Conta olisi oiketettu purkamaan Astana-pahvinsa yksipuolisesti. Espanjalaisen asianajajat ovat tehneet töitä PT-pykälien ja -artikloiden tutkimiseen nyt useita päiviä. Se kielii siitä, että jotain probleemaa on ilmassa. Astana-sopimuksen purkaminen ei olekaan niin helppo nakki, mitä UCI on antanut ymmärtää. Tämä AC:n lörpöttely tästä kuuseen suksimisen vaikeudesta saattaa olla taas sitä kuuluisaa mediapeliä. Minä en menetä yöuniani, vaikka Conta päättäisi jatkaa Astanassa. Haluan vain saada tämän saagan päättymään. Tämä ei enää ole kenenkään kannalta mukavaa seurattavaa. Mikä onkaan seuraava tapahtuma tässä trillerissä? Se, tämä, tuo? Ken tietää?

Ja viimeisen kappaleen uhraan tämän pitkän ja ehkä hieman kuivankin tekstin pikaiselle yhteenvedolle. Pyrin käsittelemään tekstiä neutraalista näkökulmasta. Juuri sellaisesta, jota minulta on toivottu eräiden foorumistien taholta. Mielestäni onnistuin tasapuolisuudessa hyvin. Tämä koko kilometrin mittainen teksti ei kuitenkaan kerro sitä päällimmäistä tunneta, joka sisälläni velloo, ja velloo hyvin voimakkaana. Toivon, että kaikki ratkeaa parhaalla mahdollisella tavalla, ihan kaikkien osapuolten kohdalla, ihan oikeasti. Kiitos että jaksoit lukea tekstini!

----------


## Soolo

vetooo, tekstejäsi jaksan lukea aina!  :Hymy: 

Kiitos taas kerran, loistava analyysi!

Itse toivon AC'n siirtyvän toiseen talliin, ainoastaan kaaottisen johtoportaan takia.

Proskurin ja Martinelli? Hyi helvetti mikä yhdistelmä.

----------


## Leksa

Olen yrittänyt pitäytyä sanomasta sen kummallisempaa tästä AC vs. Pelleorkesteri tapauksesta. *Vetoon* loistavan kirjoituksen saattelemana kuitenkin totean, ettei mielestäni Pelleorkesteri ole niin huono vaihtoehto AC:lle, miltä se jossain vaiheessa näytti. 

Mielestäni nyt spekuloiduilla tallikokoonpanoilla AC:lla ei pitäisi olla itse kilpailuissa ongelmia. Ei joukkue tietysti ole mitään verrattaessa Saxoon, Hökkeliin tai -09 Pelleorkesteriin. Mutta ongelmat tosiaan kasaantuvat kilpailun ulkopuolisiin seikkoihin sekä siihen pääseekö Pelleorkesteri tosiaan mukaan Ranskan ympäriajoon tai muihin merkittäviin kilpailuihin. En tosin usko, että Chrisu pystyy jättämään AC:n tallin Ranskan ympäriajon ulkopuolella toistamiseen. Tosin eihän noista patonginpurijoista tiedä.

Muuta: Eikös AC ilmoittanut osallistuvan muutamaan kevään klassikkoon. Osallistuukohan hän kevään ”kukkula” klassikoihin vain valmistautuakseen heinäkuun alun muutamalle klassikkotyyppiselle etapille.

----------


## Jousi

Kiitos vetoo !!

Kompaan Leksaa, tekstisi avasi minunkin silmäni. Ehkei Astana (apuajajien osalta) AC:lle kuitenkaan oliskaan niin huono ratkaisu. Muu soppa (johto, "maan tavat" ym.), siinä saataa se ongelma ollakkin.

Jäämme odottamaan ratkaisua. Joka toivottavasti joskus tulee.

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

"You must spread some reputation before giving it to Vetooo"

Todella hyvää tekstiä!

----------


## J T K

Jep, mielenkiintoista luettavaa jälleen o/

Itse pohdiskelin jo Tourin loppumisen jälkeen sitä mahdollisuutta, että pitäisikö Contador jopa välivuoden - joko omasta halustaan tai sen myötä, että irtautuisi "väkisin" Astanasta ja siitä aiheutuisi jonkinlainen sopimustekninen karanteeni. No, tämä oli vain ajatelma joka ei pohjaudu mihinkään muuhun kuin mielijohteeseen.

Mutta onhan Contador voinut tätäkin miettiä, mutta toisaalta tullut siihen tulokseen että jos nyt alkaa "kikkailemaan" liikaa menestymisistä huolimatta niin siitä voisi tulla jonkinlaisia tahroja tai hidasteita jatkouraa ajatellen? En tiedä voisiko tässä ajatuksessa olla sitten mitään perää? Eli tavallaan ajatelma olisi se että nyt vain "kärsitään" voimassa olevan sopimuksen viimeinen vuosi, todennäköisesti menestytään edelleenkin vähintään hyvin, kuitataan kenties muikeat rahalliset korvaukset ja sen jälkeen aloitetaan aivan uudesta tilanteesta: 

Tehdään juuri niin kuin itse halutaan, niin pitkäksi aikaa kuin halutaan ja niillä ehdoilla mitä halutaan.

----------


## asb

> Espanjalaisen asianajajat ovat tehneet töitä PT-pykälien ja -artikloiden tutkimiseen nyt useita päiviä. Se kielii siitä, että jotain probleemaa on ilmassa. Astana-sopimuksen purkaminen ei olekaan niin helppo nakki, mitä UCI on antanut ymmärtää.



Tai sitten... sopimuksen purkaminen on selvä, kuin pläkki, ja Contadorilla on täydessä käynnissä sopimusneuvottelut muiden kanssa. Länsimaalainen periaatehan on, että sopimuksista ei puhuta ennen, kuin ne on allekirjoitettu.

Kazakkien periaattet tiedetään: puhutaan mahdollisimman paljon ja siten, kuin asioiden _haluttaisiin_ olevan, riippumatta todellisuuden tilasta. Kumma, että kansainväliset uutistoimistot eivät tätä tajua.

Tämä tilanne on nähty lähes läpinäkymättömien AC-lasien takaa.

----------


## gali

Kiitos vetooolle jälleen kerran. 
Kiva lukea vällillä "neutraali ja objektiivinen" arvio tilanteesta. Hyvä juttu kelpaisi moneen lehteen. 

AStana ei mielestäni vieläkään ole huonoin vaihtoehto. Varsinkin , kun Tourilla ei ole TTT:tä. Muutama kova mäkiapuajaja riittää. Tasamaavetäjien kanssa.

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Kannattaa kuitenkin pitää mielessä, minne ne TdF:n voitot yleensä menevät. 
Bruyneelillä on 9 voittoa viimeisistä 11:sta.

----------


## Poursuivant

> Kannattaa kuitenkin pitää mielessä, minne ne TdF:n voitot yleensä menevät. 
> Bruyneelillä on 9 voittoa viimeisistä 11:sta.



Paha iski minuun. Niin ja entäs ne muut suuret ympäriajot? Montako voittoa TdF-fiksoituneita Lankelta ja Bruynelliltä on Tour de Francen päälle? Vaikka TdF on mukamas arvostetuin, niin kilpailullisesti ei aina ehkä näin ole. Sen sijaan AC on kurlannut jo nuorella iällä kaikki kolme plakkariin. Se on saavutus johon LA ei tule ikinä pääsemään. Tässä mielessä olen Jukka Pakkasen kanssa samoilla urilla - Lance ei ole legendaarinen, Alberto Contador on jo nyt. 

No mutta ensi vuonnahan he voivat mittailla tosissaan: kun tänä vuonna AC korjasi voiton LA:n edestä /ja olihan siellä muitakin/, niin on mukava nähdä miten AC vastaa häntä vastaan rakennettua Shackia vastaan heikommalla Astanalla. Shack on klikki, joka tekee töitä JB:n ja LA:n pillin mukaan. AC ajaa missä vain, kuten tämän vuoden Tourissa tuli todistettua, vaikka puolikkaalla joukkueella. Ja sen verran Astanalta varmastikin ensi TdF:lle löytyy. 

Muuten, on mielenkiintoista nähdä, miten Shack valmistautuu kevvän klassikoihin, Girolle ja sen jälkeen vielä Vueltaan. Mikä on taktiikka - all for Tour /and for LA/ vai haetaanko menestystä laajemmalti. Epäilen, että Tour de Californian jälkeen Shackista ei paljoa kuulla ennen Ranskan kierrosta.

Niin, provosoiduin kun ääneen sanottiin.

----------


## Ola

> Paha iski minuun. Niin ja entäs ne muut suuret ympäriajot? Montako voittoa TdF-fiksoituneita Lankelta ja Bruynelliltä on Tour de Francen päälle? Vaikka TdF on mukamas arvostetuin, niin kilpailullisesti ei aina ehkä näin ole. Sen sijaan AC on kurlannut jo nuorella iällä kaikki kolme plakkariin. Se on saavutus johon LA ei tule ikinä pääsemään. Tässä mielessä olen Jukka Pakkasen kanssa samoilla urilla - Lance ei ole legendaarinen, Alberto Contador on jo nyt.



No kyllähän seitsemän voiton putki on aika legendaarinen, LA sairasti hiukka sikaflunssaa vakavamman sairaudenkin siihen pohjalle. Kyllä äijälle pitää antaa respektiä vaikka kaikki ei hänestä pidäkään. Pyörä kyllä liikkuu. Ja comeback oli paljon vahvempi kuin kukaan (muu kuin LA) osasi odottaa.  :Cool:

----------


## Deve

Just meinasin kirjotella että viis kuskia on kuitenkin ottanu Giro-Tour-Vuelta tuplan mutta vaan yksi kyennyt seitsemään Tourin voittoputken. Noh, noita Pakkasen kommentteja ei kannata ihan vakavissaan aina ottaa, vanha ukko ja jutut alkaa olla sen mukaset.

----------


## lynxlynx

> No kyllähän seitsemän voiton putki on aika legendaarinen, LA sairasti hiukka sikaflunssaa vakavamman sairaudenkin siihen pohjalle. Kyllä äijälle pitää antaa respektiä vaikka kaikki ei hänestä pidäkään. Pyörä kyllä liikkuu. Ja comeback oli paljon vahvempi kuin kukaan (muu kuin LA) osasi odottaa.



 Meidän tdh-joukkueen sponsori, herra euro odotti kyllä, lyötiin marraskuussa 100€ veto kumpi voittaa tourin LA/AC. Veljellisesti tuhottiin voitto flamingon sisussa.

----------


## passo

Pelottavan hieno analyysi Ac asiasta Vetoo. Olet aikamoinen. Täysin samaa mieltä asiasta. JB toiminta ihmetyttää, herrasmies AC ei onneksi kommentoi moista.

Pitäisi säkin poikienkin tajuta että tämä psykologinen sodankäynti voi vahvistaa myös Ac samalla tavalla kuin Lancea. Antakaa vain palaa..

Kiitos ja kumarrus Vetoo.

----------


## vetooo

> Noh, noita Pakkasen kommentteja ei kannata ihan vakavissaan aina ottaa, vanha ukko ja jutut alkaa olla sen mukaset.



Ihan mielenkiinnosta kysyn, onko Pakkaselta tullut ihan viime aikoina jotain kommenttia ja mahtaisiko niitä löytyä netistä äänimuodossa? Pakkasta kuuntelee ihan mielellään ja Urheiluruutuunkin kelpaisi ensi kevääksi takaisin.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Pakkasella on toki asiantuntemusta vaikka muille jakaa. Ongelma on vaan siinä että se on niin pirun puolueellinen Italian-friikki kun on. Siksi sitä on vaikea ottaa vakavasti.

----------


## Samuli

> Jos olen oikein ymmärtänyt, niin Lance voitti 7 ja Alberto 2. JB oli autossa. Jos JB olisi tehnyt TdF voittajia vaikka neljästä tai viidestä eri polkijasta, niin korostaisin hänen rooliaan. Hän on toki löytänyt lupaavia polkijoita, mutta olisiko Lance tai Alberto voittanut TdF:n jonkun toisenkin alaisuudessa. Itse uskon niin, mutta ehkei ihan yhtä monta Ranskan ympäriajoa. Toki JB:lläoli osuutensa joissain ympäriajoissa, ei tosin tässä viimeisessä, jonka voitto meni hänen kannaltaan väärälle miehelle.



JB oli autossa Contan ekan Giron valloituksen aikana. Sitä en tiedä oliko myös Vueltassa ratin takana. Jos oli, niin JB on ollut takapiruna kaikissa LA:n ja AC:n GT-voitoissa. 
Ensi vuonna näemme tai emme pystyykö ko. herrat voittamaan ilman JB:tä.

----------


## vetooo

> Sitä en tiedä oliko myös Vueltassa ratin takana.



 Bruyneel oli ainakin pelkääjän paikalla. En tiedä oliko jossain vaiheessa myös ratissa.

----------


## Soolo

> JB oli autossa Contan ekan Giron valloituksen aikana. Sitä en tiedä oliko myös Vueltassa ratin takana. Jos oli, niin JB on ollut takapiruna kaikissa LA:n ja AC:n GT-voitoissa. 
> Ensi vuonna näemme tai emme pystyykö ko. herrat voittamaan ilman JB:tä.



Yates ja Gallopin hoitivat homman viimeiselle viikolle asti jonka jälkeen Yates potkaistiin ulos ja JB astui kehiin. Tämä siis Girossa -08.

Yates kuulosti hieman ärsyyntyneeltä.
"My last entry was during the Giro, the day we took the jersey with Alberto. He defended the jersey the next day in the TT up the Plan des Correnes. Then there was a rest day. Anyhows, due to circumstances beyond my control it turned out that there was to be no place anymore for me in the team car. Yes, I was slightly "miffed" so decided to return home and forget about it."
http://www.seanyates.co.uk/diary/dec-08.htm

Eli siis JB ei ollut takapiruna Giron voitossa. Gallopin oli mukana sekä Girossa että Vueltassa, takapiruna.
Itselleni oli suuri yllätys että Gallopin siirtyy the Shackiin, mieshän on työskennellyt niin suurten lupausten kanssa(AC & AS) mutta motiivia ei ole vaikea epäillä, €€€.

----------


## PHI

Kiekoista oli varmaankin kysymys?  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Leopejo

Contador: 
[IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/Leonardo/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot.png[/IMG][IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/Leonardo/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot-1.png[/IMG]

Armstrong:

----------


## viller

Contadorhan valitteli jo heti Tourin jälkeen että joutui hankkimaan viimeisille etapeille spesiaalishortsit joltain espanjalaiselta valmistajalta kun kärsi pahasta saddlesoresta eikä Astanan sponsoreista ollut apua.

Toisaalta ennen kaikkea noiden kiekkojen kohdalla pitää sanoa että niinhän se vaan on että jos kiekkosponsori ei valmista markkinoiden parhaita kiekkoja niin sitten ei sellaisia ole käytettävissä.

----------


## Samuli

> Toisaalta ennen kaikkea noiden kiekkojen kohdalla pitää sanoa että niinhän se vaan on että jos kiekkosponsori ei valmista markkinoiden parhaita kiekkoja niin sitten ei sellaisia ole käytettävissä.



Ymmärtääkseni tapana on ollut teippailla kilpailijan kiekot (rungot ym.) oman tallin sponssin tarroilla.
Onko Lancella tuossa yläpuolella olevassa kuvassa LW:n etukiekko ja Contalla HED:n?

----------


## Mrk70

> Ymmärtääkseni tapana on ollut teippailla kilpailijan kiekot (rungot ym.) oman tallin sponssin tarroilla.
> Onko Lancella tuossa yläpuolella olevassa kuvassa LW:n etukiekko ja Contalla HED:n?



Ainakaan Lancen kiekon napa ei ole LW:n. Vanteesta en osaa sanoa varmasti, mutta veikkaan että se on ihan koko plätky on perus Bontrager. Contan etukiekko on melkein varmasti Hed kolmonen. Noita Hed kolmosia käytti kyllä aika moni Astana-kuski, joten joko talli ei ole hommannut kenellekään niitä ja kaikki ovat ostaneet ne itse, tai sitten on jotain salaliittoa kyllä päällä.

----------


## vetooo

> Contadorhan valitteli jo heti Tourin jälkeen että joutui hankkimaan viimeisille etapeille spesiaalishortsit joltain espanjalaiselta valmistajalta kun kärsi pahasta saddlesoresta eikä Astanan sponsoreista ollut apua.



Espanjalaislehti AS listasi Tourin tapahtumat akselilla AC-LA. Ne löytyy tämän ketjun viestistä #2.

** * * * **

Astana... siis SK-ravintolat (=Samruk Kazyna = Sedu Koskinen -ravintolat) on vastannut AC:n toiveisiin hankkia lisävahvistuksia. Amica Chipsistä saapuu italialainen Mirko Selvaggi. Näin tallin ajajamateriaali syventyy!

----------


## Samuli

> Ainakaan Lancen kiekon napa ei ole LW:n. Vanteesta en osaa sanoa varmasti, mutta veikkaan että se on ihan koko plätky on perus Bontrager. Contan etukiekko on melkein varmasti Hed kolmonen. Noita Hed kolmosia käytti kyllä aika moni Astana-kuski, joten joko talli ei ole hommannut kenellekään niitä ja kaikki ovat ostaneet ne itse, tai sitten on jotain salaliittoa kyllä päällä.



OK, olin laiska enkä ottanut asioista selvää. Googletin.
Tuo Lancen etukiekko voisi olla Bontragerin Aeolus. Ja Astanan miesten HED:n kiekkojen käytön ymmärtää, kun Aeolus kiekon sivuilla lukee:"While most wheel manufacturers design their wheels for optimal performance in a direct headwind, Keith Bontrager and Steve Hed..."
Elikkä Bontrager ja HED on niinku kimpassa.

----------


## viller

Girossa Astanalla oli vielä kaikilla HED 3. 


Tourilla Bontragerin pinnakiekko (TTT:ssä myös AC:lla).


Monacossa sen sijaan AC:lla tuo itse ostama HED 3.


Ilmeisesti vanhat HEDit ehdittiin myydä Touria edeltäneiden rahavaikeuksien yhteydessä kun ei yhtään kappaletta jäänyt varastoon.

----------


## Soolo

Loistava blogi http://cozybeehive.blogspot.com

otteita:
http://cozybeehive.blogspot.com/2009...rs-summer.html

http://cozybeehive.blogspot.com/2009...-not-know.html

http://cozybeehive.blogspot.com/2009...armstrong.html

----------


## ejex

http://www.cykelnytt.se/artikel.php?...t_from=&ucat=1&
Tuntuu AC:kin uskovan Astanan heikentyneen viimevuodesta ja niinhän asia eittämättä onkin.

----------


## vetooo

> http://www.cykelnytt.se/artikel.php?...t_from=&ucat=1&
> Tuntuu AC:kin uskovan Astanan heikentyneen viimevuodesta ja niinhän asia eittämättä onkin.



Näin varmasti on. Rosteri, (Tourin), on heikentynyt, mutta samalla huomattavasti yhtenäisempi. Itse asiassa kaiken osittaisen täyslaidallisen kaatamisen jälkeen alan ihan oikeasti ajatella Astana-asiaa positiivisemmin. Toimintatapoja en edelleenkään ymmärrä, mutta hankinnat ovat yllättäneet minut.

Astana saattaa saada ihan mielenkiintoisen nipun Ranskan ympäriajoon AC:n tueksi. Pereiron hankkminen oli täysi yllätysveto. Jotenkin vuodesta 2004 oon digannu Pereirosta. Kymppisijoituksia Tourissa, hirveä yrittäminen 2004-2005 ja sitten jackpotina tuo 2006 voitto.

Vielä kun kazakit kaappaisivat virkistys- ja hyvinvointirahastonsa eli Sedu Koskisen ravintoloiden voimalla pari espanjalaista (Herrero ja Tondo) ja yhden tuollaisen kirimies-tasamaajuhdan (Davis), niin ilmeet kirkastuisivat entisestään täällä Pitäjänmäessä.

----------


## vetooo

Contador LA:n uusimmista lausahduksista:_ "They don’t bother me, I haven’t even seen the statements. I’m training now."_

Lähde: ACNoteBook.info.

Contador on muuten paikanpäällä Sevillassa, kun Espanjan ympäriajon 2010 reitti julkaistaan 16. joulukuuta. AC Vueltaan 2010?

Bruyneelkin jaksaa yhä jauhaa kuukausien takaisista asioita. Hökkelimiehet saisivat keskittyä rauhassa tulevaan kauteen, eivätkä itkeä jotain kauan sitten elettyjä pahoja aikoja.

----------


## gali

> Contador on muuten paikanpäällä Sevillassa, kun Espanjan ympäriajon 2010 reitti julkaistaan 16. joulukuuta. AC Vueltaan 2010?



Näin veikkaan 2010 Conta ajaa Tour+Vueltan. 
Tänä vuonna meni hieman hukkaan AC: loppukausi. Astana tarvitsee kapteenin Vueltaan ja AC:n kaverit varmaan tahtovat myös kotikisaan.
Niin siis oletuksena on , että Tiralongo ajaa Giron.

----------


## Soolo

heh

http://www.smh.com.au/sport/cycling/...1202-k6dq.html

"Armstrong's view has not changed since: ''It's no secret we are not friends,'' he says. ''It was just typical. Young guy, tons of success, never faltered. I called his PR guy and said, 'I don't want to tell you what to do, but I don't think that's such a good thing to say. That's stupid.'''

----------


## rhubarb

Njoo, vaikka vähän vikisemisen makua on varsinkin Bruyneeliltä niin eipä se salaisuus ole että Contadoria ei voi ainakaan vaatimattomaksi kutsua. Sanoille on tietysti katettakin, mutta vähän se särähtää.

----------


## Soolo

> Njoo, vaikka vähän vikisemisen makua on varsinkin Bruyneeliltä niin eipä se salaisuus ole että Contadoria ei voi ainakaan vaatimattomaksi kutsua. Sanoille on tietysti katettakin, mutta vähän se särähtää.



Valaisepa tyhmempää, Contadoria ei voi vaatimattomaksi kutsua miksi?

----------


## Soolo

> Hellan lettas mies, joka on voittanut kaikki GT-kisat, pitäsikö vielä olla vaatimaton. Tosin AC taitaa oikeasti olla vaatimato, ujo??, enpä tietä pitäisikö Alberton kumartaan Lasselle.



näköjään joidenkin mielestä.  :Vink:

----------


## Deve

Mikähän siinä on kun joku sattuu vähän kritiikkiä heittämään Contadorin suuntaan niin se on niin kamalaa? Tätä ei tapahdu ainoastaan täällä vaan eräällä englanninkielisellä foorumillakin, mitä on tullut sivusta seurattua. Eihän sitä uskalla enää yhtään pahaa sanoa Albertosta kun pistetään hirteen samantien.

Niin ja jos ette lukenut tota juttua loppuun asti niin Bruyneel antoi kunnian kyllä sinne minne se kuuluu. Sanoi että Alberto oli selkeesti vahvin, myös henkisesti.

----------


## vetooo

Minun puolestani saa kritisoida aivan vapaasti. Ei hirveästi haittaa. Ja saakin kritisoida jos löytyy *aihetta ja perusteita*. Ja en puhu sinusta Deve, vaan ihan yleisellä tasolla.

Yksittäisen ajajan persoonaan on loppujen lopuksi varsin vaikea mennä, sillä ihmisellä on ilmiömäinen kyky muuttaa minäänsä tilanteen mukaan.  Elekielestä voi tehdä jonkinlaisia johtopäätöksiä, mutta tämä mediapeli ja pyöräilyn ammattijulkisuus hoidetaan suulla.Ihminen kommunikoi suullaan. Elekielestä voi tehdä jonkinlaisia johtopäätöksiä, mutta tämä mediapeli ja pyöräilyn ammattijulkisuus hoidetaan ensisijaisesti suulla. Ja ehkä nykyisin myös internetillä.

Periaatteessa AC saattoi olla täysi k-pää Astanassa 2009 ja LA taas se symppis ja hurmuri. Mistä me tiedämme mitä siellä neljän seinän sisällä (hotellissa, bussissa, talliautoissa, päänuppeissa) on ihan aikuisten oikeasti tapahtunut. Onko kukaan lukenut tai kuullut sanaakaan AC-LA-JB-casesta Klödenin, Popovitshin, Paulinhon, Zubeldian, Muravjevin tai Rastin suunnalta? Minä en. 

Pieneksi varmuudeksi: kirjoitin tämän vakavalla otteella. Oikeasti.

----------


## PeeHoo

Tänään on AC:n synttäri. Onnea myös Suomelle!

----------


## tiger

Alberto on kiistatta tämän hetken kovin Tour-ajaja, mutta henkilönä hän on jokseenkin väritön ainakin mediassa. Ei ole LA:n kaltaista mediaseksikkyyttä - aktiivista Twitteröintiä, raporttivideoita yms.  Voidaan perustellusti väittää, ettei suuren mestarin tarvitse moisia oheistoimintoja harrastaa - aivan totta, mutta kieltämättä Armstrongin generoima mediasirkus on hyvää viihdettä ja tuo maantiepyöräilyyn roppakaupalla näkyvyyttä. Hökkelikapteenista henkilönä voidaan olla montaa mieltä, mutta hänen paluunsa ammattipyöräilyyn on tuonut lajiin ehdottomasti suuren piristysruiskeen. Alberton heikko (?) englanninkielentaito saattaa vaikuttaa hänen mediaimagoonsa, mutta olihan Pantanikin aikanaan varsin värikäs ja sytyttävä persoona vaikkei englanti kovinkaan hyvin sujunut.
   Joka tapauksessa ensi vuoden Tourin lähtökohta ei voisi olla herkullisempi: suuren median ja uhon ympäröimä entinen suurmestari vastaan Iberian niemimaan hiljainen suorittaja, nykyinen suurmestari. Taustalla ja lisämausteena vihamielisyydet menneen kauden kazakkitiimissä.

----------


## rhubarb

> Hellan lettas mies, joka on voittanut kaikki GT-kisat, pitäsikö vielä olla vaatimaton. Tosin AC taitaa oikeasti olla vaatimato, ujo??, enpä tietä pitäisikö Alberton kumartaan Lasselle.



Jos luet viestini, huomannet että en sanonut että pitää olla vaatimaton...sanoin, että hän _ei sitä ole_. Mainitsin vielä oikein että katettakin löytyy.

Vaatimattomuus kaunistaa jne., ja kun suomalaisena on tottunut "emmä oikein mitään osaa, katotaanny"-tason itsekehuun niin esim. Tourin aikana kuultu "olen selvästi paras ajaja, tiimin pitäisi tehdä oikea johtopäätös" _särähtää_ korvaan siksi että yleensä kilpakumppaneista ja varsinkin tiimin sisäisistä asioista puhutaan julkisuudessa hieman eri sävyyn. Eri asia on sitten olisiko suotavampaa että yleisesti puhuttaisin suorempaan, tottumiskysymys se kai on.

En tiedä oliko tämä heittämäni kalikka noin kovan älähdyksen arvoinen.

----------


## xs2jammu

> Alberto on kiistatta tämän hetken kovin Tour-ajaja, mutta henkilönä hän on jokseenkin väritön ainakin mediassa. Ei ole LA:n kaltaista mediaseksikkyyttä - aktiivista Twitteröintiä, raporttivideoita yms.  Voidaan perustellusti väittää, ettei suuren mestarin tarvitse moisia oheistoimintoja harrastaa - aivan totta, mutta kieltämättä Armstrongin generoima mediasirkus on hyvää viihdettä ja tuo maantiepyöräilyyn roppakaupalla näkyvyyttä. Hökkelikapteenista henkilönä voidaan olla montaa mieltä, mutta hänen paluunsa ammattipyöräilyyn on tuonut lajiin ehdottomasti suuren piristysruiskeen. Alberton heikko (?) englanninkielentaito saattaa vaikuttaa hänen mediaimagoonsa, mutta olihan Pantanikin aikanaan varsin värikäs ja sytyttävä persoona vaikkei englanti kovinkaan hyvin sujunut.
>    Joka tapauksessa ensi vuoden Tourin lähtökohta ei voisi olla herkullisempi: suuren median ja uhon ympäröimä entinen suurmestari vastaan Iberian niemimaan hiljainen suorittaja, nykyinen suurmestari. Taustalla ja lisämausteena vihamielisyydet menneen kauden kazakkitiimissä.




Niin meinaat että on vähän samalla tavalla vaisu kuten meidän Kimi formuloissa.

----------


## vetooo

*Alberto Contador, 6.12.2009 - 27 vuotta*Tässähän on varsin tuttuja sanoja. Koitetaan tehdä selkoa.

cyclist = AC:n ammatti
Tour de France = 2 x Maillot Jaune & Pariisi
class = ?
contador = sukunimi
Annecy = Tourin ITT:n voitto 2009, 18. etappi
cronoescalada = ?
"querer es poder" = ?
Verbier = Tourin etappivoitto 2009, 15. etappi
alps = AC:n lempialuetta
_go!_ = Ei ainakaan Bruyneelin suusta...  :Sarkastinen: 
Spanish Championship = U23- ja aikuisten aika-ajomestaruus
_bravo_ = kannustusta
fans = "kai niitä on muutama..."
_attacking_ = vuoristoetappien tuttu näky
Giro d'Italia = 1 x Maglia Rosa & Milano
spectacle = aika laaja määritelmä
Arcalis = "Miksi täytyy hyökätä?"  :Sarkastinen: 
_acceleration_ = vuoristossa tällä osa-alueella maailman paras
victory = lukumäärä 13. kaudella 2009
podium = muutama uran varrella
aerodynamics = asentoa hiottu tuulitunnelissa USA:ssa
flamante ganador = ?
Angliru = Vueltan etappivoitto 2008, 13. etappi
Tour Down Under = AC:n mukaan uran ikimuistoisin voitto tuli TDU:ssa 2005
pedaler = jotain polkimiin liittyvää...
sweat = välillä täytyy hikoilla
win = voittaa
_glory_ = vielä voimakkaampi tulevaisuudessa
Plateau de Beille = Tourin etappivoitto 2007, 14. etappi
el mejor = ?
Algarve = treenipaikka ja kevään kova etappikisa
pyrenees = AC:n lempialuetta
Arrate = ?
_venga, venga, venga!_ = espanjalaiset kannustavat
Col d'Eze = Pariisi-Nizza -voiton ratkaisunousu 2007
si = si
Montagne de Lure = Pariisi-Nizzan etappivoitto 2009, minuutin ero
summit = aikaerot
energy = "LA: Contador has lots to learn"
time trial = Spartacus on kukistettavissa vain mopopeesillä (ei vitsi)
Vuelta a Espana = 1 x Maillot Oro & Madrid
_allez!_ = ranskalaisetkin osaavat kannustaa
Fuentes de Invierno = Vueltan etappivoitto 2008, 14. etappi
crono = Crono Trigger?
gracias = kiitos

Nämä olivat lähinnä vähemmän vakavalla mielellä pyöriteltyjä synonyymejä.

----------


## -annika-

> "querer es poder" = 
> flamante ganador = ?
> el mejor = ?
>  cronoescalada = ?



Yritetäänpäs kääntää...  Querer es poder = tahtominen on pystymistä. Vähän huono suomennos, kuulostaa espanjaksi paremmalta, mutta motivaatiojuttuja siis...  Flamante ganador = tuliterä voittaja ja el mejor = paras ja nimenomaan merkityksessä *the* best.  :Vink: . Tuosta cronoescaladasta escalar tarkoittaa nousemista. Olisko toi jotain mäennousukykyyn liittyvää? Ja joku kielinero voi sitten korjata!  :Hymy:

----------


## Leopejo

cronoescalada = nousuaika-ajo

----------


## viller

Arrate = Baskimaan ympäriajon kolmannen etapin maalipaikka jossa Contador otti voiton viime keväänä.

----------


## -annika-

> cronoescalada = nousuaika-ajo




No, jotain nousemista anyway...  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## tiger

> Niin meinaat että on vähän samalla tavalla vaisu kuten meidän Kimi formuloissa.



Eipä nyt heti tullut mieleen verrata Contadoria verbaaliakrobatiikan mestariin herra Räikköseen. Epäilen, että ulossaanti Albertolla espanjaksi on parempaa tasoa kuin Kimillä härmäksi, poikkeuksena alkoholin vaikutuksen alaisena hoilattu karaoke - siinä(kin) Kimi on mestari.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Samuli

Sidi tehnyt Contalle kengät

----------


## vetooo

Sadetakki-Martinelli on kyllä vanhentunut silmissä. En meinannut ensiksi tunnistaa koko ukkoa. AC:llä mennyt ilmeisen vähän cervezaa lomalla. Ei kovin montaa kiloa olla 62:n yläpuolella.

----------


## vetooo

Quick Stepin johtaja Patrick Lefevere e ole luovuttanut saadakseen Alberto Contadoria talliinsa. Nyt belgaialainen tähtää jo ensi vuoden syksyyn, jolloin Contadorin siirtoasiat tulevat ajankohtaisiksi Astana-pestin päättyessä. Lefevere uskoo QS:n olleen paalupaikalla tämän syksyn AC-jahdissa: _But I did have the feeling that Quick Step was in the pole position_.

Lefevere jatkaa AC:n suitsuttamista ja kertoo saaneensa erittäin positiivisen kuvan 27-vuotiaasta espanjalaisesta: _Last Saturday, Contador phoned me to thank me for the interest. Something like that happens to me rarely. Alberto is obviously a polite boy_.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/quic...ye-on-contador

Näiden Lefeveren kommenttien jälkeen on entistäkin enemmän selvää, miten suuri osuus Johan Bruyneelillä ja Lance Armstrongilla oli tämänvuotiseen Astanan ilmapiirin myrkyttämiseen. Voimakaksikolla on niin paljon muskelia tähän lajiin, että he pystyvät käytännössä tekemään mitä tahansa. Ranskan ympäriajon voiton vieminen ei kuitenkaan onnistunut. Valitettavasti.

Käsitykseni mukaan kilpailut ratkotaan edelleen siellä maantiellä. Aina voi olla paljon opittavaa, mutta ei sitä opettelemista varmasti kovin paljon voi olla jos on voittanut neljä Grand Touria ja kaiken kukkuraksi löytyy jokaista kolmea eri sorttia. JB ja LA voivat inistä kuinka paljon haluavat, mutta tuloslistoihin sillä tulee olemaan yllättävän vähän vaikutusta.

Mutta älkää kuvitelko, että mielessäni pyörisi pelkästään positiivisia asioita AC:stä. Viime kausi osoitti, ettei Contadorilla ole kaikki pyöräilyn taktiset hienoudet hallussaan: Pariisi-Nizzan järjettömät hyökkäykset, energiatankkauksen unohtuminen P-N:n 6. etapilla, Tourin ns. Columbia-sivari-vedon missaaminen, Arcalisin tapahtumat Tourin 7. etapilla ja Klödenin tiputtaminen Colombieren nousussa Tourin 17. osuudella... Tässä vain muutama mainitakseni. Ei se AC:n pelinlukutaito ole aivan maailman kärkitasoa.

----------


## viller

Contadorin pelinlukutaidon heikkoudet tekevät hommasta edes vähän mielenkiintoisen. Contadorin vahvuus yhdistettynä täydelliseen pelinlukutaitoon olisi aika tylsä yhdistelmä.

----------


## OJ

> Contadorin pelinlukutaidon heikkoudet tekevät hommasta edes vähän mielenkiintoisen. Contadorin vahvuus yhdistettynä täydelliseen pelinlukutaitoon olisi aika tylsä yhdistelmä.



Noita vuorietappeja on sen verran reippaasti ensi kesän Tourissa, että ei siinä paljon taktiikkaa tarvita kun ruovittaa mäkiä ylös.

----------


## luca

> Näiden Lefeveren kommenttien jälkeen on entistäkin enemmän selvää, miten suuri osuus Johan Bruyneelillä ja Lance Armstrongilla oli tämänvuotiseen Astanan ilmapiirin myrkyttämiseen.



No tuskin manageri, joka havittelee tämän hetken parasta etappiajajaa talliinsa, kovin negatiivisia lausuntoja Contadorista antaisikaan.

----------


## vetooo

Asked straight up whether Contador had had to buy wheels out of his own  pocket, Bruyneel responded:*

"That’s not right. The truth is I don’t know  where that information came from. I can guarantee you that the members  of the team, and particularly the team leaders, used the same  equipment."* 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/bruy...es-accusations
*
AC:llä Monacon ITT:ssä etukiekkona HED 3.
*


*LA:lla Bontrager.*

----------


## Jousi

> *
> AC:llä Monacon ITT:ssä etukiekkona HED 3.
> *
> nips
> *LA:lla Bontrager.*
> nips



*Let-Levi-Ride:llä Bontrager(?)*tms.

----------


## kimpekk

Hyvin näyttää levillä HEDi pyörivän.

----------


## vetooo

> Hyvin näyttää levillä HEDi pyörivän.



Tämä kuva lienee otettu, kun LL:n tutustui Monacon ITT:n reittiin? Rungon värityksestä päätellen kyseessä on Levin kakkostempofillari. Tutustumisajelulta tuo näyttää, sillä Leipheimerilla on normaali Giron maantiekypärä päässään.

----------


## kimpekk

> Tämä kuva lienee otettu, kun LL:n tutustui Monacon ITT:n reittiin? Rungon värityksestä päätellen kyseessä on Levin kakkostempofillari. Tutustumisajelulta tuo näyttää, sillä Leipheimerilla on normaali Giron maantiekypärä päässään.



no niinpäs olikin...

----------


## Soolo

http://www.grahamwatson.com/gw/image...nform&09tdfPro

Contadorilla oli eri setti kuin muilla Astana kuskeilla.
JB ja LA puhuvat jälleen kerran täyttä p***aa.

LA: One example was the time trial wheels, with Contador claiming that he was not provided with the proper ones. “First, this is not true. Secondly, it is easy to prove. You only have to grab the phone and call the bicycle manufacturer Trek. I understand that the Spanish media stands up for their hero, but it was so untrue what was printed. Come on, at the end of the day as a journalist, you f**king do proclaim the truth."
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/arms...dors-entourage


JB: Asked straight up whether Contador had had to buy wheels out of his own pocket, Bruyneel responded: “That’s not right. The truth is I don’t know where that information came from. I can guarantee you that the members of the team, and particularly the team leaders, used the same equipment.”
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/bruy...es-accusations

----------


## Samuli

Oisko ollut Contan oma valinta ajaa Hedillä (kiekossa näyttää lukevan myös Bontrager ja Contador)? Lance ja Levi olivat valinneet kisaan Bontragerin kiekon. 
Conta on kai maksanut kiekosta reippaasti ja saannut siihen sitten nimitarran.

----------


## viller

> Oisko ollut Contan oma valinta ajaa Hedillä (kiekossa näyttää lukevan myös Bontrager ja Contador)? Lance ja Levi olivat valinneet kisaan Bontragerin kiekon. 
> Conta on kai maksanut kiekosta reippaasti ja saannut siihen sitten nimitarran.



Sehän se ongelman ydin oli että Contador halusi ajaa HEDillä (jotka Astanalla oli käytössä vielä Girossa) mutta joutui ostamaan sellaiset itse koska talli tarjosi vain Bontrageria. Joukkeaika-ajossa myös Contadorilla oli Bontrager.

Mutta kaikenkaikkiaan erittäinen mielenkiintoinen ja keskeinen aihe tämä Contadorin aika-ajokiekkoepisodi mitä tässä on jo useamman kuukauden aikana tongittu (:

----------


## OJ

No eipa olisi ensimmainen kerta eika varmasti viimeinenkaan kun tallin sponssit eivat tarjoa sita ygostykin haluamaa kalustoa ja sitten pitaakin ostaa himmelit omilla rahoilla. Hieno homma sentaan, etta saa kayttaa muita kuin sponssin kamoja.

----------


## Samuli

Bontragerin sivuilla kerrotaan, että Bontragerin Aeolus-kiekot ovat suunnitelleet Keith Bontrager ja Steve Hed ja ne on valmistettu HED:n tehtaalla. 

http://bontrager.com/technology/aeolus/


Ehkä Conta on saannut alennusta kiekoista.

----------


## vetooo

Alan pikku hiljaa olemaan täynnä tätä herra Armstrongin saarnaamista. Suurmestari jaksaa muistella lähes puoli vuotta vanhoja tapahtumia ja tuntuu unohtavan uiuden kauden olevan kynnyksellä.

Nyt LA arvioi tulevan Tourin kovimpia vastustajiaan. Yllättäen hän mainitsee herrat AC:n ja AS:n. Ei siinä mitään. Varmasti päähuomio on kohdistettu oikeisiin ajajiin.

Tulen kokoamaan tämän kaiken syksyn härdellin yksiin kansiin heti alkuvuoden aikana. Ja jutun pyrin tekemään neutraalista näkökulmasta. LA:n fanit voivat täten olla rauhassa...

Hyvää pyöräilyvuotta 2010 kaikille! Tehkäämme seuraavien 365 vuorokauden aikana tästä foorumista Suomen ykköspalsta, kaikki urheilulajin mukaan luokien! Ensi heinäkuussa täällä tulee olemaan sellaiset setit, että se ylittää kaiken ymmärryksen. Itse olen valmiina! Oletko sinä?  :Hymy:

----------


## Soolo

Contador juttelee pyörästä
http://iamspecialized.com/road/videos

----------


## vetooo

Kaikkeen sitä näytetään suostuvan.  :Sekaisin:  :No huh!:

----------


## Leopejo

> Kaikkeen sitä näytetään suostuvan.



La "sostenibile" leggerezza dell'essere = Olemisen "siedettävä" keveys

Viittaus Milan Kunderan bestselleriin (_Olemisen sietämätön keveys_) ja samannimiseen elokuvaan.

----------


## vetooo

Contador valittelee arktisia talvisäitä ja harjoittelun vaikeutta. Hän on omien sanojensa mukaan heikommassa kunnossa kuin viime vuonna tähän samaan aikaan.

http://www.google.com/hostednews/can...5yF7nSbjOo8qGw

----------


## Soolo

Kokeilen laittaa oman tekstin linkkiin, onnistukohan...

Edit. Ei. Miten laitetaan oma teksti/viesti linkkiosoitteeseen?

Marcan toimittaja kirjoittaa Armstrongin syytöksistä Espanjalaista mediaa vastaan.
http://marcawas5.recoletos.es/blogs/...9&codPost=5087

----------


## Timi

> Contador valittelee arktisia talvisäitä ja harjoittelun vaikeutta. Hän on omien sanojensa mukaan heikommassa kunnossa kuin viime vuonna tähän samaan aikaan.
> 
> http://www.google.com/hostednews/can...5yF7nSbjOo8qGw



Muutamia vuosia sitten muistelen lukeneeni Jens Voigtin haastattelua, jossa oli kuvia miehen talviharjoittelusta Berliinissä. Polki siinä maasturilla lumihangessa ja sanoi treenaamisen olevan ennenkaikkea asenteesta kiinni. Tosin nopealla googlaamisella en löytänyt mitään vastaavaa haastattelua.

----------


## MV

> Muutamia vuosia sitten muistelen lukeneeni Jens Voigtin haastattelua, jossa oli kuvia miehen talviharjoittelusta Berliinissä. Polki siinä maasturilla lumihangessa ja sanoi treenaamisen olevan ennenkaikkea asenteesta kiinni. Tosin nopealla googlaamisella en löytänyt mitään vastaavaa haastattelua.



Samanlainen henki oli yhdessä ProCyclinging Lövkvist jutussa. Se oli samanlainen juttu kuin Vastarannasta oli, mutta vuosi pari myöhemmin. FDJ:n mekaanikot olivat tehneet ruotsalaisiin talviolosuhteisiin oman pyörän. En muista tarkempaa, ja pelkäänpä, että itse lehtikin on jo lehtien taivaassa.

----------


## rhubarb

> Samanlainen henki oli yhdessä ProCyclinging Lövkvist jutussa. Se oli samanlainen juttu kuin Vastarannasta oli, mutta vuosi pari myöhemmin. FDJ:n mekaanikot olivat tehneet ruotsalaisiin talviolosuhteisiin oman pyörän. En muista tarkempaa, ja pelkäänpä, että itse lehtikin on jo lehtien taivaassa.



Juu...mutta veikataan nyt että esim. aurauskalusto pelaa ehkä "hieman" paremmin Saksassa tai Ruotsissa kuin Espanjassa.

Ja onhan siinä se tottumiskysymyskin: aika harva suomalainen suorittaisi ihan parhaalla tasollaan jos istutettaisiin 35ºC keleihin reenaamaan. Urheilusta nyt puhumattakaan  :Vink:

----------


## trauma

> Marcan toimittaja kirjoittaa Armstrongin syytöksistä Espanjalaista mediaa vastaan.
> http://marcawas5.recoletos.es/blogs/...9&codPost=5087



Kirjoittaisi englanniksi niin Armstrongikin ymmärtäis...  :Leveä hymy: 

trauma

----------


## vetooo

*Alberto Contador Radio Monte Carlon haastattelussa:

Armstrong criticized you through the press. What do you think of  that?
-*_I don’t want to talk about that._
*Englanninkielinen käännös koko haastattelusta
*
Ei taida LA:n psyykkaus tehota. Ihan hyvä, ettei AC lähde näihin medialeikkeihin mukaan. Pyöräilysivustojen palstamillimetrit menevät hyödyllisempiin asioihin. Tai no, en tiedä onko tämäkään kirjoittamani teksti hyödyllisimmästä päästä. Ainakin näkee AC:n mielipiteen LA:n (ja JB:n) jatkuvasta mediatykittelystä.

----------


## Eso

> Ainakin näkee AC:n mielipiteen LA:n (ja JB:n) jatkuvasta mediatykittelystä.



Minä en onnistu löytämään muuta kuin tuon kommentin, että "en halua puhua asiasta". Onko sekin mielipide?  Viisasta se varmaan kyllä ainakin on.

Itse olen sitä mieltä, että tykittäjän roolissa on lähinnä media ja ko. herrakerhosta toiset sitten lähtevät mukaan ja toiset eivät. Intressit olla näkyvilläkin tietysti vaihtelevat ja AC:lle nyt sitten taitaa sopia tuollainen "Räikkösmäinen" vetäytyminen ja keskittyminen ajohommiin.

----------


## asb

> Itse olen sitä mieltä, että tykittäjän roolissa on lähinnä media ja ko. herrakerhosta toiset sitten lähtevät mukaan ja toiset eivät.



Siis LA ja JB lähtevät mukaan tykittelyyn, mutta AC ei.

Tai toisin sanoen:

LA ja JB haluavat jatkaa tykittelyä mediassa, mutta AC ei.

LA:lla ja JB:llä on mediakokemusta sen verran, etteivät he sano yhtään mitään ilman täyttä harkintaa ja tarkoitusta. Mediaa, vaikka se onkin sopivan abstrakti, kasvoton ja puolustuskyvytön, ei tähän kannata ottaa syntipukiksi.

----------


## Timi

> Ei taida LA:n psyykkaus tehota. Ihan hyvä, ettei AC lähde näihin medialeikkeihin mukaan. Pyöräilysivustojen palstamillimetrit menevät hyödyllisempiin asioihin. Tai no, en tiedä onko tämäkään kirjoittamani teksti hyödyllisimmästä päästä. Ainakin näkee AC:n mielipiteen LA:n (ja JB:n) jatkuvasta mediatykittelystä.



No vaikka Tour Down Under onkin käynnissä niin kuitenkin pyöräilykausi on vasta alkamassa, joten kyllä minusta ainakin palstatilaa voi vapaasti käyttää Lance vs. AC -tilanteen setvimiseen. Tuohan tuo kokoajan mielenkiintoa ensi kesän kohtaamiseen.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Sambody

Bruyneel ei tällä kertaa valita vaan sysää tour-paineita Contadorin niskaan. Mediapeli jatkukoon.

----------


## vetooo

Aika samoja asioita näissä AC:n haastatteluissa vilisee. Tässä uusin versio. Erityisesti minua miellyttää Astanan ilmapiiri, jota AC tuntuu kehuvan.

----------


## vetooo

Monacon ITT:n kiekko-saaga jatkuu. Lukekoon ken jaksaa. Mitätön aihe, joka ei minua hirveästi kiinnosta. Jos joku haluaa välttämättä vilkaista, niin juttu ohessa.

http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/29...nt-claims.aspx

Johan Bruyneel vastailee Twitter-sivullaan: _Catching up on the  news in the spanish press..._

----------


## Pexi

> Aika samoja asioita näissä AC:n haastatteluissa vilisee. Tässä uusin versio. Erityisesti minua miellyttää Astanan ilmapiiri, jota AC tuntuu kehuvan.



Sen lauluja laulat, kenen leipää syöt.

----------


## asb

> Monacon ITT:n kiekko-saaga jatkuu. Lukekoon ken jaksaa. Mitätön aihe, joka ei minua hirveästi kiinnosta. Jos joku haluaa välttämättä vilkaista, niin juttu ohessa.
> 
> http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/29...nt-claims.aspx



Armstrongin kielenkäyttö on aika mielenkiintoista.

----------


## PHI

> Armstrongin kielenkäyttö on aika mielenkiintoista.



Taisi osua vaan arkaan paikkaan, jolloin vastareaktio lyö yli. Itse uskon kyllä henkilökohtaisesti enemmän tuota Contadorin versiota asiasta, varsinkin kun Bruyneelkin joutui jo perumaan aiempia puheitaan, eli AC todella osti omat kiekot.

----------


## Soolo

Contadorin aika-ajo pyörä
http://triathlon.competitor.com/2010...rial-bike_6852

----------


## TetedeCourse

> Contadorin aika-ajo pyörä
> http://triathlon.competitor.com/2010...rial-bike_6852



Tuosta ei aika-ajopyörä ainakaan rumene - menee varmaan sitäkin kovempaa  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## vetooo

AC:llä näyttää olevan Zippin kiekot. Samaa mieltä muiden kanssa: TT-fillari ei ole mitään missikisatasoa.

----------


## viller

Onhan se nyt sentään jo melkeen hieno tähän verrattuna.

Zipp sponsoroi koko Astana-joukkuetta alkaneella kaudella. Näin ollen Astana ja Saxo Bank kisaavat käytännössä identtisellä kalustolla (Specialized/SRAM/ZIPP). Vielä viime vuonna ZIPPillä ajanut Garmin vaihtoi Mavicin kiekkoihin.

----------


## vetooo

*Have you spoken with Armstrong since the Tour?* 

I haven’t spoken with him again. I don’t have anything to say to him,  either. 

* Don’t you think that you’ll have to have a face-to-face conversation in  order to clarify some things?* 

As far as I’m concerned, there’s no conversation pending. And as for  him, I also think that. When I see him—I think that the first race that  we ride together is the Volta a Catalunya, in March—I’ll greet him  politely. 

* Are you afraid that from here to the Tour you might be worn down in a  psychological battle with Armstrong?* 

As far as I’m concerned, I’m not going to do anything to make war, and I  don’t know what Lance is going to do. 

* The Texan seems to like to push your buttons...*

But I’m not going to push his buttons back if he does.

http://www.albertocontadornotebook.info/

----------


## Soolo

Huhujen mukaan Specialized rakentaa täysin uuden pyörän, helmikuussa ollaan taas viisaampia. Sitä odotellessa...
Rumaltahan toi aika-ajo kilpuri näyttää, mutta lähes samanlaiselta se näytti viime vuonna.

Hattua nostan nuorelle mestarille että jättää sotimisen polkimille eikä medialle.

----------


## vetooo

*Laureus World Sportsman of the Year 2009 -palkinnon ehdokkaat:*

*Kekenisa Bekele (Etiopia / Yleisurheilu):* Ensimmäinen 5 000 m ja 10 000 m maailmanmestari samoissa MM-kisoissa.
*
Usain Bolt (Jamaika / Yleisurheilu):* Voitti kolme maailmanmestaruutta (100 m, 200 m ja 4x100 m). Juoksi 100 m ja 200 m matkoilla uuden ME:n. 

*Alberto Contador (Espanja / Pyöräily):* Voitti toisen kerran Ranskan ympäriajon kolmen vuoden sisään.
*
Roger Federer (Sveitsi / Tennis):* Rikkoi Pete Samprasin ennätyksen Grand Slam -turnausvoittojen määrässä.

*Lionel Messi (Argentiina / Jalkapallo):* Valittiin FIFA::n Vuoden parhaaksi jalkapalloilijaksi. Takana erinomainen vuosi seurajoukkueessaan Barcelonassa.
*
Valentino Rossi (Italia / Road Racing):* Voitti seitsemännen maailmanmestaruutensa MotoGP-luokassa.

Contador on sellaisessa seurassa, että oikein heikottaa. Siinä on 5 eri lajin mahtiurheilijaa. Jokainen herättää minussa suurta rispektiä. Tavallaan olen hieman yllättynyt Contadorin pääsystä listalle, mutta se todistaa entistä enemmän sitä, että pyöräily on maailmanlaajuisesti hyvin arvostettu laji. Tämä lämmittää mieltäni.

----------


## TetedeCourse

Alpun uudet vehkeet TestRiderissa:

http://www.testrider.com/fly.aspx?la...xid=82&cid=201

----------


## gali

*Team Astana for the Volta ao Algarve*:  Alberto  Contador, David de la Fuente, Maxim Gourov, Andriy Grivko, Jesus  Hernandez, Daniel Navarro, Daniel Noval, and Sergey Renev

Saadaan valmistautuminen Touria varten vauhtiin.

“the start of his long preparation for the Tour de France"

----------


## vetooo

Contadorilla on käytössään Spessun tempofillarin prototyyppi Algarven ympäriajossa, kertovat AC:n viralliset nettisivut. Jutussa myös muuta pientä höpinää, mm. Martinelli on ensimmäistä kertaa talliauton puikoissa.

----------


## L'una

> Kaikkeen sitä näytetään suostuvan.



Huonokin mainonta :No huh!:  näemmä toimii.  Mainosmiehenä arvioin tämän reklaamin itkettävän ja naurettavan välimaastoon ja kuitenkin ostin kaksi juuri tuollaista satulaa. Outo yhtälö.

----------


## vetooo

Algarven ympäriajon 3. etapin kooste: De la Fuente tekee 2001-alpedhuez-rubierat ja Contador leikkii älaata ilman thekatsetta.

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=hjc__S2DvKc#t=24

----------


## Jousi

> Alpon aika-ajo pyörä on sääntöjenvastainen, joten nyt on mekaanikoilla kiireitä saada pyörät kuntoon sunnuntain aika-ajoa varten. Katotaan sitten, miten se vaikuttaa pojan ajoon sunnuntaina.



Ihme veivaamista noiden aikakoneiden kanssa. Mikä siinä on ettei sääntöjä saada sellaisiksi, että pyörä joko hyväksytään tai ei. Onhan Shiv:llä (ja muilla vasaavilla) ennenkin saannut ajaa, ja nyt sitten ei saakkaan?

Vai onko Shiviä muutettu jotenkin sitten viime vuoden?

----------


## Kal Pedal

Kiva nähdä Contador in action taas. Ei se tuon pikku pätkän perusteella -jos siitä nyt voi mitään arvioida- ole vielä viime kesän kunnossa mutta eipä tarvitsekaan olla.
Tästä tulee hieno kausi!

----------


## vetooo

Ferrarin Fernando Alonso juttelee Guardianin haastattelussa mahdollisuuksista perustaa uusi pyöräilytalli, joka rakentuisi Alberto Contadorin ympärille. Alonso pyöräilytalliprojekti  ei ole ottanut suuria harppauksia eteenpäin, mutta hanke on yhä kaksinkertaisen F1-maailmanmestarin mielessä.

- _It's a  project for me – a kind of dream I have because I love cycling. I know  it is not easy to create a top cycling team from zero. You need good  riders, good staff, a lot of preparation and, most important, a lot of  sponsors. It is something Alberto and I can work on. I know this year he  is with Astana but from next year onwards, for sure, if there is an  opportunity I will be very interested. I think he will be interested as  well._

http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2010...la-one-ferrari

----------


## Soolo

Pomo laulaa  :Leveä hymy: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNLFd6EW5eE

----------


## Stone

Pyöräilytähti Contador kaatui rajusti
8.3.2010 20:57
A A
REUTERS–HS

Alberto Contador
CONTRES. Ranskan ympäriajon voittaja Alberto Contador kaatui Pariisi–Nizza-etappikilpailun maanantain etapilla ja satutti jalkansa. Hän kuitenkin pystyi ajamaan etapin loppuun.

Contador kaatui kolme kilometriä ennen maalia. Myös Suomen Kjell Calrström kaatui etapin aikana ja sai kehoonsa haavoja ja hankaumia.

"Sain melkoisen tärskyn. Kipu on melkoinen ja olen hieman huolissani", Contador kertoi.

"Olin tien vasemmassa laidassa, ja pääryhmässä tapahtui liikehdintää. Kaaduin ruoholle yhdessä Heinrich Hausslerin kanssa. Vaikka kaatuminen oli melko raju, minun oli pakko taistella itseni ryhmään mukaan, sillä matkaa maaliin oli yli kolme kilometriä."

Contresiin päättyneen etapin voittoon polki Uuden-Seelannin Gregory Henderson.

----------


## vetooo

Podiumcafe.com:
_
Cicloweb.it  speculates that Alberto Contador might be a surprise addition to the  Giro d’Italia this year, in part thanks to the offices of Astana sports  director Giuseppe Martinelli.
_
Heh. Jos italiaislähteiden spekulaatiot pitävät paikkansa, Pantanin 12 vuoden takainen Giro-Tour -tupla voisi olla haarukassa. Näen Contadorin omaavan ainoana polkijana realistiset mahdollisuudet ottaa yksi pyöräilyn arvostetuimmista kaksareista yhden kauden aikana. Tai oikeastaan Giro-Tour -yhdistelmä on kovempi kuin mikään muu.

Contadorilla on se poikkeuksellinen ominaisuus, että hän ajaa jokaisessa etappikilpailussa ainoastaan voitosta. Ranskan kierroksen läheisyys Giron jälkeen herättää kysymyksiä. Palautumisaika jää alle 5 viikkoon ja sen molemmin puolin ajetaan yhteensä 7 000 kilometriä 42 kilpailupäivänä. Contadorin pahat siitepölyallergiat laskevat maksimaalista iskukykyä toukokuussa.

Jos Contador päättää sittenkin startata Italian ympäriajoon, kilpailun reitti suosii valmistautumista Touriin. Mikäli se osataan käyttää oikein, janullrichmaisesti pelkästään kilpailukilometrejä keräten ja ylipainoa pudottaen. Giron kaksi ensimmäistä viikkoa ovat kohtalaisen helppoja ennen sadistisen rankkaa päätöskolmannesta. Langat ovat täysin Contadorin ja Martinellin käsissä. Giroon osallistumiselle on kuitenkin oltava selkeä tarkoitus. On se sitten voittaminen tai kilpailupäivien kartuttaminen.

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Kun Herroilla AC ja LA on tuntunut olevan jonkinasteista nokittelua niin Giro-Tour tuplalla saisi kyllä pantua sille aika hyvin pisteen.

----------


## Deve

Niin, kyllä se niin taitaa olla että jos nykyään yks kuski on kuka voi molemmat voittaa saman vuoden aikana niin se on nimenomaan Contador. Voin kuvitella hyvin ne huokailut Evansilta, Sastrelta ja muilta Giroon tähtääviltä jos Alberto nyt ilmottaakin tulevansa Giroon myös. Contador on hyvää vauhtia murtamassa myyttiä että kuskin pitää olla kunnossa vaan yhden kisan aikana vuodessa.

----------


## Leopejo

Tuo cicloweb.it:n artikkeli on aivan puhdasta spekulaatiota, joka lähtee Alberton kilpailukalenterin uusimisesta. 

[Off Topic]
Muuten se kritisoi Zomegnan:n touhuja ja epäilee, että ehkä ISD:llä olisi jo paikka Giro:ssa valmiina. Muistakaamme, että Zomegnan pyytää jokaiselta osallistuvalta tiimiltä henkilökohtaisen keskustelun ja 15 ajajan alustavan starttilistan, jonka jälkeen hän voi vielä muuttaa valintoja. Amatöörimaista toimintaa. Cicloweb myös huomauttaa, että tämänhetkinen osallistujalista ei ole mitenkään maineikas: ulkomaalaiset "vanhukset" Evans, Sastre, Vinokourov, sekä tallikaverit Basso ja Pellizzotti. Kuka nousee viimeisen viikon Zoncolanit ym., jos mäkikauriit (Riccò, taas hyvässä iskussa oleva Rujano) jätetään kotiin?
[/Off Topic]

Siitepölykausi ei ole vielä alkanut Italiassa kiitos poikkeuksellisen kylmän ja pitkän talven, en tiedä miten tämä vaikuttaa tulevaan Giroon. Albertohan voitti Giron yhdellä jalalla vuonna 2008. Ainakin virallisesti hän oli ottamassa aurinkoa vielä viikkoa (?) ennen Giroa, kun yllätykseen sai äkkikutsun Giroon, ja voitti ilman mitään valmistautumista (ja tosiaan kyseessä ei ollut yhtä vahva Contador kuin esim. 2009 Tourissa, etappivoittojakaan ei tullut). Veikkaan, että hän voisi tänäkin vuonna tulla ja voittaa tyhjentämättä kaikki energiavarastonsa.

----------


## abruzziamo

Ei sitä Giroa kyllä puolivaloilla voiteta. Evans on osoittanut erittäin kovaa kevätkuntoa ja jos vain ei tapahdu mitään ihmeellistä, on hän mielestäni selvästi suurin ennakkosuosikki. Ei Cadelia tulla voittamaan "yhdellä jalalla".  Ei edes "mahtava" Alberto voi lähteä isoon ympäriajoon leikkimielellä.

----------


## Deve

Paitsi että Alberto voitti jo 2008 pahasti keskenkuntoisena Giron.

----------


## abruzziamo

> Paitsi että Alberto voitti jo 2008 pahasti keskenkuntoisena Giron.



Median keksimää lässytystä  :Vink:

----------


## Sambody

> Paitsi että Alberto voitti jo 2008 pahasti keskenkuntoisena Giron.



Silloinpa ei ollut kauden päätavoitetta ajavaa Cadel Evansia viivalla. 2008 Italian ympäriajo ei tasollaan häikäissyt tosiaankaan. Siinä on hieman mietittävää silloin, kun Marzio Bruseghin on sijoittunut kolmanneksi.

----------


## vetooo

Vaikka tänään on yksi vuoden turhimmista päivistä (aprilli-), niin tällaisen otsikon lukeminen aiheutti vajaan sekunnin pakokauhua muistuttaneen täysjärkytyksen: Contador's season in doubt

----------


## PeeHoo

Alberton kausi vaarassa, kirjoittaa Velonews.com. Tänään on kyllä 1.4.
"“Alberto ‘shoots his pistol’ as many as 200 or 300 times a day,” said Fontana. “He does it when he gets his coffee from the waitress in the morning, when he sees an old friend on the street..."
Tässä tutkitaan leikatun handun röntgen-kuvaa.


Ja tässä syy vammaan:

----------


## Schöne Scheisse

Ei sitä röntgenkuvasta suoraan nähnyt, mutta ei tarvinnut lukea juttua loppuun osatakseen tehdä oikean diagnoosin :Leveä hymy: 

Edit: no jos vaikka lisäisi sen, että kun Dagens Nyheter aikoinaan kertoi Ruotsin puolustusvoimien vaativan tyrmäystyynyt ostamienensa Leopard-panssarivaunujen miehistölle, kukaan lukijoista ei reagoinut.

----------


## MikiV

Contadorin uus spessu. 
http://tweetphoto.com/18291843

----------


## Ola

Ihan tyylikäs. 

Mutta mun mielestä melkein kaikki nykykiekot on aika tärvätty noilla tajuttoman isoilla logoilla, tässäkin kirjaimellisesti kissankokoisin kirjaimin ZIPP kolmeen kertaan per puoli, kait 12 tommosta tarra-arkkia jotain jo painaakin, ja paino kehällä? Oikeesti siis.

----------


## Deve

Kai noista tarrat halutessaan sais irti. Ei varmaan kyl Zippi hyvällä kattelis jos ponsoroidaan kalliita kiekkoja ja sitten ei näy ees omaa logoa..

----------


## Sambody

Contadorin haastattelun tynkää Eurosportin sivuilta.

Kaikki siis tehdään Tourin ehdoilla. Liegen jälkeen käydään ajelemassa hieman mukulakiveä. Lisäksi Albertokin tiedostaan tuon ensimmäisen viikon haasteet.

----------


## VesaP

> Kai noista tarrat halutessaan sais irti. Ei varmaan kyl Zippi hyvällä kattelis jos ponsoroidaan kalliita kiekkoja ja sitten ei näy ees omaa logoa..



Ei taida kovin helposti saada. Mun muistaakseni tarrat on tällätty lakan alle jotta dimplet ei peity...

----------


## vetooo

Contador tähtää Giro - Tour -tuplaan kaudella 2011.

----------


## Soolo

Contador ajaa Giron 2011
http://www.tuttobiciweb.it/index.php...cod=28717&tp=n

edit. Hahaa, vetooo ehti ensin.  :Hymy:

----------


## Sambody

Sehän tuli oikein stereona. No joo silloinpa saadaan ehkäpä vastauksia onko nykypäivänä mahdollista viedä tuota tuplaa. Tästähän on taidettu jotain keskustelua foorumilla jo käydäkkin.

----------


## vetooo

Kannibaalilla näyttää oikeasti olevan aito hymy, vaikka hän on LA:n leirin miehiä.

----------


## ejex

No kuten kuvassakin näkyy, niin noita "leirejä" viljellään enää lähinnä täällä pitkävihaisessa Härmlandissa jumalan selän takana? Ensi kaudella AC kuitenkin ajelee Shackin väreissä!

----------


## Soolo

> No kuten kuvassakin näkyy, niin noita "leirejä" viljellään enää lähinnä täällä pitkävihaisessa Härmlandissa jumalan selän takana? Ensi kaudella AC kuitenkin ajelee Shackin väreissä!



Villi veikkaus on että näin ei tule käymään...

----------


## viller

Contadorin tavoitteista juttua AamuTV:n urheiluosuudessa.

----------


## vetooo

> Contadorin tavoitteista juttua AamuTV:n urheiluosuudessa.



Kello 7.45 ja 8.15 urheilut keskittyivät aivan muuhun kuin pyöräilyyn. Taisi olla kello 6.45 ja/tai 7.15 lähetys, jossa oli tuo AC-juttu?

----------


## viller

> Kello 7.45 ja 8.15 urheilut keskittyivät aivan muuhun kuin pyöräilyyn. Taisi olla kello 6.45 ja/tai 7.15 lähetys, jossa oli tuo AC-juttu?



Joo 7:00-uutisten jälkeen oli kohtuullisen pitkä juttu Contadorista. Asiaa mm. suunnitelmista yrittää Giro-Tour tai Tour-Vuelta -tuplaa, ja tottakai pakolliset kommentit Lance ja Vino -suhteista. Ilmeisesti oli vielä seitsemältä joku muu juttu kesken niin näyttivät täytteenä tuon Contador-pätkän. Areenasta löytyy kyllä kyseinen uutislähetys mutta ei urheilua.

----------


## vetooo

Contador jättää Espanjan mestaruukisojen maantien väliin juhannuksena, mutta kilpailee todennäköisesti aika-ajossa. Hän on haliitseva Espanjan tempomestari viime vuodelta. Pistoolimiehen Tour-valmistautumiseen on kuulunut pieni loma Ardennien klassikoiden jälkeen ja nyt harjoitellaan taas täysllä. AC on mukana kesäkuun alussa Dauphine Liberessä, mutta siellä tavoitteena ei ole kokonaiskisan voitto, vaan hyvä kokonaisuus. Contadorin nykyinen elopaino on 64 kg ja siitä lähtee pari kiloa Tourin alkuun mennessä.

----------


## vetooo

Contadorilla on menossa vuoristoharjoittelujakso ja tällä viikolla on taittunut muutaman kerran sellaiset 4 000 - 5 000 nousumetriä per treenipäivä.
*
"Another hard day (su 23.5.) of training,now is time to suffer  to enjoy later."* -Contadorin Twitter-sivu-

----------


## gali

http://astanafans.com/wp-content/upl...wxPL0Q1057.jpg

Conta treenaa aika-ajoa  Epsilon Euskadin tuulitunnelissa.
Vaatimaton reilu 4:n tunnin sessio.

“I’m happy with my results, but trying to improve is always important,  we have to work as much as possible in this way,” 
 “It’s  been a long day and you feel cold during the tests, but it’s worth the  effort.”  -AC

Turhan suuri kuva taas...

Levin aika-ajoasento?

----------


## stoki

Eikö noita kuvia voisi edes hieman pienentää, jottei tarvitsisi ihan kolmen sivun verran rullailla näitä sivuja sivulle päin? Kaikilla kun ei ole ihan sellaista 1920x1080 resoluution HD näyttöä.

----------


## stoki

> Turhan suuri kuva taas...



Eipä mitään. Sitä sattuu.  :Hymy: 





> Tälleenkö



Kiitos!

----------


## asb

Näkyykös tuossa Shivissä vielä siivekkeet etuhaarukan takana?

----------


## vetooo

*"When training in the mountains I like to mix up my  gearing... sometimes I ride way over-geared to work power and then really  working on my spinning. But when I am in the race, I  am always spinning."* -Alberto Contador-

Eikös tämä ylisuurilla välityksillä ajaminen ollut Jan Ullrichin treenimenetelmä vuoristossa? Mitenköhän yleistä on prokuskien parissa harjoitella voimantuottoa tällä tavoin?

----------


## Samuli

> *"When training in the mountains I like to mix up my  gearing... sometimes I ride way over-geared to work power and then really  working on my spinning. But when I am in the race, I  am always spinning."* -Alberto Contador-
> 
> Eikös tämä ylisuurilla välityksillä ajaminen ollut Jan Ullrichin treenimenetelmä vuoristossa? Mitenköhän yleistä on prokuskien parissa harjoitella voimantuottoa tällä tavoin?



Eikös lajivoimaa hankita just noin, raskas välitys ja hitaat kampikierrokset (45-60?rpm).

Kuva Tourmaletin päältä viime viikolta:
http://tweetphoto.com/24940962

----------


## VesaP

> Eikös lajivoimaa hankita just noin, raskas välitys ja hitaat kampikierrokset (45-60?rpm).



Jeps. Toimii suomessakin. Peltoaukea, kova vastatuuli. Sit vain helvetin iso välitys (juurikin tuo 40-60 rpm max) ja sit väännetään menemään. Ja yrittää pitää sykkeen ja vauhdin siten ettei nouse liikaa ettei mene "vk" treeniksi.

----------


## vetooo

> Eikös lajivoimaa hankita just noin, raskas välitys ja hitaat kampikierrokset (45-60?rpm).
> 
> Kuva Tourmaletin päältä viime viikolta:
> http://tweetphoto.com/24940962



Vähän huonosti olin muokannut lauseen. Selvennetään... Miten isossa roolissa tällainen ylirsuurilla välityksillä ajaminen on, kun ajatellaan prokuskin mäkitreenaamista kokonaisuutena? Ja voidaanhan tässä tarkoittaa ihan matti meikäläistäkin. Tosin lipsuu vähän topicin aiheen ohi... Mutta ihan mielenkiintoista olisi kuulla asiantuntijoiden mielipiteitä, kun itselleni lajin tämän osa-alueen tietämystaso on lähellä nollatasoa.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Crew

> Vähän huonosti olin muokannut lauseen. Selvennetään... Miten isossa roolissa tällainen ylirsuurilla välityksillä ajaminen on, kun ajatellaan prokuskin mäkitreenaamista kokonaisuutena? Ja voidaanhan tässä tarkoittaa ihan matti meikäläistäkin. Tosin lipsuu vähän topicin aiheen ohi... Mutta ihan mielenkiintoista olisi kuulla asiantuntijoiden mielipiteitä, kun itselleni lajin tämän osa-alueen tietämystaso on lähellä nollatasoa.



Ymmärtääkseni tämääntyyppisten vetojen käyttö on maa-/kulttuuririippuvainen asia, ja sekin vaihtelee käytetäänkö enemmän lyhyitä vääntöjä jopa alle 40RPM vai pidempiä 40-65RPM, mutta kyllähän tämäntyyppistä harjoittelua pitää osaltaan mukana muutama kuuluisa maasto- ja maantievalmentaja, mm alla mainitsemasi värikkäänpuoleinen italialainen. Hitaan väännön syklissä hetkelliset voimantuoton huippulukemat ovat selvästi nopeaa pyöritystä korkeampia.

----------


## Leopejo

Tuo on aika kiistelty aihe. 

Cadel Evansin ja Ivan Basson nykyinen valmentaja seurasi Francesco Moseria 80-luvulla. Kun tämä treenasi tunnin maailmanmestaruutta varten, he lisäsivät treeneihin tuota ylämäkeä suurella välityksellä.

Tämä harjoitusmuoto ei ole tarkoitettu mäkitreeniksi (*), vaan yleiseksi harjoitukseksi "kestävyysvoiman" (eri kuin "voimakestävyys") parantamiseksi (en tunne oikeaa terminologiaa). Moserhan halusi nimenomaan parantua aika-ajossa.

Aldo Sassin alkuperäinen protokolla on useita 1-3 minuutin toistoa niin pitkällä välityksellä, että pääset 35-40 rpm:en. Syke ei nouse yli kynnyksen, sillä voima on rajoittava tekijä ja kuitenkin toiston kesto on liian lyhyt. Harjoitus tehdään istuma-asennossa ja parhaalla mahdollisella tekniikalla; lisäksi kädet nojaavat tankoon, mutteivät auta mitenkään voimantuotossa (ei vetämisiä): toistan, tämä on "voima"-treeni, eikä mäkitreeni (*). 

Harjoituksen jälkeen nopeata pyörittelyä muutama kymmen minuutti, ammattilaiset varmaan ajavat moottoripyörän peesissä.

Suurin osa ammattilaisista käyttää tällaista menetelmää. Tämä kuuluu ensisijaisesti talvelle, jolloin PK:ta ajetaan paljon, mäkejä hyvin vähän, jonkin verran fixiä (?),  ja ainakin pari kertaa viikossa tällainen treeni. Keväällä jos on vähän rauhallisempi hetki - ei kilpailuita koko ajan - voi myös treenata näin. Italiassa tämä tunnetaan nimellä SFR, joka hakusana Youtubessa löytää Tosatton ja Ballanin selitykset harjoituksesta.

Kolmannen kerran, tämä harjoitus ei ole mäkitreeni (*), vaan se parantaa kykyä ylläpitää suuria välityksiä joka maastossa, esim. aika-ajoissa. Tämän hyödystä ei ole paljon tieteellistä näyttöä, mutta valmentajat ympäri maailmaa - tai ainakin Italiaa - pistävän sen sekä ammattilaisten että amatöörien viikko-ohjelmiin.

Mäkiä varten taas on ajettava mäkiä paljon, sekä "rauhallisella" vauhdilla (mäkispesifistä kestävyyttä) että eri intervalleilla kynnyksen molemmin puolin.

Nykyään valmentajat käyttävät myös hybridiä, jossa kadenssi on korkeampi, 50-60 rpm, toistot kestävät useampia minuutteja ja syke nousee lähelle kynnystä.

T. nimimerkki _"viimeksi ajettu SFR:ää 6-7 vuotta sitten"_

(*) "mäkitreeni", tarkoittaen, ettei mäkisuorituksen parantamista varten. Tietysti tämä on mäkitreeni siinä suhteessa, että se ajetaan mäessä.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

> Jeps. Toimii suomessakin. Peltoaukea, kova vastatuuli. Sit vain helvetin iso välitys (juurikin tuo 40-60 rpm max) ja sit väännetään menemään. Ja yrittää pitää sykkeen ja vauhdin siten ettei nouse liikaa ettei mene "vk" treeniksi.



Näinhän se tapahtuu, mutta voima pitää siirtää sitten vielä nopeammalle kadenssille. Hermotuskysymyksiä. Siksi ajetaan esimerkiksi auton peesissä vaikka en ihan ymmärrä miten se tapahtuu koska peesissähän samoilla isoilla mäkivälityksillä vatit ovat kuitenkin pienemmät. Tuo Leopejon kuvaus on hyvä hapottomasta voimaharjoituksesta.

----------


## vetooo

Alberto Contadorin apuajajat valitaan Ranskan ympäriajoon 10 polkijan ryhmästä. He ovat Allan Davis, Dimitri Fofonov, David de la Fuente, Maxim Iglinsky, Daniel Navarro, Benjamin Noval, Oscar Pereiro, Paolo Tiralongo, Alexander Vinokourov ja Andrei Zeits. Näistä Fofonov, De la Fuente, Navarro, Noval, Pereiro, Tiralongo ja Vinokourov ovat käytännössä varmoja nimiä. Viimeisen kahdeksannen paikan ottaa Davis, Iglinsky tai Zeits.

Contadorin alkukausi on mennyt oikeastaan täydellisesti. Hän ei ole kärsinyt loukkaantumisista ja oikeastaan ainoat pienet takapaki ovat olleet jokavuotinen kevään siitepölyallergia, Pariisi-Nizzan lievähkö kaatuminen ja Islannin tulivuorenpurkauksesta aiheutuneet logistiset pulmat. Nämä kaikki ongelmat ovat minimaalisia, sillä niillä ei ole ollut mitään konkreettista vaikutusta Tour-valmistautumiseen.

Minulla on pieni näppituntuma, ettei ykskikään muu Touriin yhteiskilpailuun tähtäävä kuski ole saanut vedettyä yhtä ehjää harjoittelukautta (loppuvuosi 2009 - kesäkuu 2010). Tämä on tietenkin Ranskan kierroksen kilpailun jännittävyyden kannalta vähän "ristiriitainen fakta", sillä AC:n lyöminen on entistäkin vaikeampaa puhtaasti mäki- ja tempokunnolla mitattuna. Tourin vaativa reitti mittaa kuitenkin muitakin ominaisuuksia, mm. saumaton tiimipeli, yksilön taktinen osaaminen ja nupukivillä ajaminen.

----------


## Soolo

Veikkaisin että viimeisen paikan ottaa Iglinsky, jolla takanaan hyvä (tosin pitkä) alkukausi. 
Se että Allan Davis on edes pitkällä listalla ihmetyttää, mies on ollut "rapakunnossa" ja hieman ylipainoinen koko alkukauden, enkä oikein keksi syytä miksi ottaa joukkueeseen lähes puhdas sprintteri mukaan?

Edit. Vino:
What is your feeling after such a complex event? Are there any plans to vacation?

- Of course, feel very tired, drained. I can not believe that all behind us, and we can not afford to relax a bit. But after the "Giro" I feel more motivated in his return to the sport and I think that I am in good physical shape, because in difficult conditions mnogodnevki able to act on a par with such powerful athletes, as Basso, Evans, Skarponi, Gardzelli and other . All this, again, thanks to the excellent team support throughout the competition.

Ahead of the Tour de France. Recover and start to prepare for it. There we all work on the team captain Alberto Contador. I can promise that if I am able to fight for the Tour de France, then try to please fans of Kazakhstan victory at one stage, but only if it does not interfere with Contador.
http://astanafans.com/aleksandr-vino...liderstvw.html

----------


## vetooo

> Mukulakivietapilla on vain yksi oikea tapa toimia. En tarkkaan tiedä, millaisia pave-sektoreita on valittu, mutta vaikeimmissa on ajokelpoista vain yhden pyörän levyinen ura, jos sitäkään. Mukulakivi osuudella on siis äärimmäisen tärkeää olla aivan kärjen tuntumassa. Toki kärkeen on tunkua, joten asvalttiosuuksilla saattaa kolahtaa. En osaa sanoa mitataanko mukulakiviosuuksilla ajotekniikkaa vai -taktiikkaa, vaiko vain puhdasta onnea. On turhan helppoa jäädä nalkkiin jonkin kasan taakse.



Tällaisen nupukivisektorilistan väsäsin jokunen aika sitten:



> *Ranskan ympäriajon 3. etapin nupukivisektorit*
> 
> Ormeignies, 350 m,  85,0 km maalista, _tähtiluokitusta ei löytynyt_
> Hollain, 1 200 m, 44,0 km maalista, _tähtiluokitusta ei löytynyt_
> Rongy, 700 m, 40,0 km maalista, _tähtiluokitusta ei löytynyt_
>  Sars-et-Rosières, 2 400 m, 27,5 km maalista, ***
> Tilloy-lez-Marchiennes, 2 500 m, 24,5 km maalista, ***
> Wandignies-Hamage, 3 700 m, 18,0 km maalista, ***
> Haveluy, 2 300 m, 10,0 km maalista, ****
> ...

----------


## villef

> Mukulakivi osuudella on siis äärimmäisen tärkeää olla aivan kärjen tuntumassa. Toki kärkeen on tunkua, joten asvalttiosuuksilla saattaa kolahtaa. En osaa sanoa mitataanko mukulakiviosuuksilla ajotekniikkaa vai -taktiikkaa, vaiko vain puhdasta onnea. On turhan helppoa jäädä nalkkiin jonkin kasan taakse.



Jossain vanhassa Procyclingissä oli juttua, että Rondessa vedetään jokaiselle mäelle ja mukulakivelle niinkuin loppukiriin. Eli vauhtia on hyvissä ajoin ennen tärkeitä paikkoja, joten viimetipassa keulaan nousu ei 60kmh vauhdissa ole helppoa...
Jotenkin ne huiput vain tahtovat olla ratkaisupaikoissa kärjessä, joten ei liene tuurissa niinkään..

----------


## vetooo

*"My main aim here is to put in some base miles in preparation for the Tour." 
*_"__Tärkeintä on saada kilsoja alle Touria varten.__"

_* "I'm getting better every day, but I really don't have the form to contend overall victory here. That means I'll be more relaxed in the mountains than usual."
* _"Koko ajan mennään parempaan suuntaan, mutta kunto ei riittä taistelemaan kokonaiskisan voitosta täällä. Tämän takia voin sotkea normaalia rennommin vuoristossa.__"_
*
"More than anything I want to see what I can do on the time trial bike, because we haven't had a lot of time thus far to test it on the road."
*_"__Kaikista eniten haluan nähdä, mitä saan aikaan ITT:ssä tempofillarin kanssa, koska meillä ei ole ollut paljon aikaa testailla sitä maantiellä.__"_

*"I haven't looked at the start list but I know that [Denis] Menchov and [Samuel] Sanchez will be in the fight for overall victory. Plus there's RadioShack, who have [Haimar] Zubeldia and [Chris] Horner, so it will be far from easy."* _
"En ole katsonut starttilistaa, mutta tiedän Mentshovin ja Sanchezin taistelevan kokonaiskisan voitosta. Lisäksi täällä on RadioShack, jolla on Zubeldia ja Horner, joten kilpailu tulee olemaan kaukana helposta."
_ 
*"I'd like to add the Dauphiné Libéré to my list of victories, but for me overall victory is not essential. If I'm racing and the opportunity presents itself then okay, I'm not going to pass it up. But my main objective is to train in race conditions."*_
"Haluaisin lisätä Dauphine Liberen voittolistalleni, mutta se ei ole välttämättömyys. Se tulee jos on tullakseen. Tärkeintä on kohottaa kilpailukuntoa."
_ 
http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/44...d-be-nice.aspx

Suomennos karkea ja vapaamuotoinen. En vastaa virheistä.

----------


## tiger

Contadorin kyvyttömyys tiputtaa Brajkovic Alpe d'Huezissä ja kohtalaisen heikko aika 42.40 laittavat selkeän kysymysmerkin pistoolimiehen oletetulle dominanssille Tourilla. Vielä on aikaa - muttei kovin paljon. Toisaalta voisi spekuloida, että Dauphine on kovan treenijakson päätös ja sitä seuraavan lepo- ja herkistelyjakson aikana saavutetaan kuntohuippu Ranskan rundia varten. Mene ja tiedä, mutta tällä hetkellä ei Alberton kondis vakuuta - ei aika-ajossa eikä vuorilla.

----------


## Soolo

> Contadorin kyvyttömyys tiputtaa Brajkovic Alpe d'Huezissä ja kohtalaisen heikko aika 42.40 laittavat selkeän kysymysmerkin pistoolimiehen oletetulle dominanssille Tourilla. Vielä on aikaa - muttei kovin paljon. Toisaalta voisi spekuloida, että Dauphine on kovan treenijakson päätös ja sitä seuraavan lepo- ja herkistelyjakson aikana saavutetaan kuntohuippu Ranskan rundia varten. Mene ja tiedä, mutta tällä hetkellä ei Alberton kondis vakuuta - ei aika-ajossa eikä vuorilla.



samaa mieltä, aika surkea kondis, pari etappi voittoa sentään tuli.

----------


## Gusto

Täysin eri mieltä. Loppujen lopuksi aika varma etapin voitto ja missään vaiheessa ei langat kadonneet omista käsistä. Viimeisessä nousussa Contadorin näennäinen aktiivisuus johtui luultavasti vain toisten voimavarojen testailuista ja omien paukkujen jakamisesta tämän mukaan. Epäilemättä Janin sitkeys yllätti Pistoleronkin, mutta ei varmasti riuhtonut täysillä. Kaikki kunnia kyllä Janille, kova on jampan kunto, ja ennakkoon varsin vaisu Criterium du Dauphine on saanut ihan uutta sykettä.

----------


## J T K

Itsekin olen Guston linjoilla, ei kannata tehdä kovin suoraviivaisia johtopäätöksiä esim. eilisen etapin perusteella.

----------


## ejex

Contador ei irvistä tuolla tavoin kun ajaa lähivaloilla, täysillä yritti, mikä ei suinkaan tarkoita mitään ajatellen heinäkuuta. Päinvastoin, ei nyt pidä olla kuntohuipulla, jos aikoo voittaa TdF:n. Erinomiasesta treenistä nämä käy.

----------


## Deve

Kyllähän Contadorilta sitä odotettiin että muut putoaisi kyydistä, täysillä mies yritti mutta ei niin ei, voitto irtosi mutta oli varmaan aika laimea fiilis Contadorilla itselläänkin siitä. Mutta ei se merkkaa yhtään mitään ajatellen heinäkuuta, mä uskon että löytyy ne jalat Contallekin. Ei me tällästä Contadoria nähdä heinäkuussa.

Mulle on aika yks ja sama kuka Tourin voittaa, toivoisin vaan että nähtäisi tiukka taistelu siitä. Ei enää sellaista että yks on aivan ylitse muiden kuten viime vuonna, tai vuosina 99-05 (poislukien 2003). Sitä on nähty jo ihan tarpeeksi.

----------


## Sambody

Aika moni tuntuu tosiaan unohtavan, että Dauphine oli Pistoolimiehen ensimmäinen kilpailu sitten La Doyennen ja päivämäärän 25.4. Dauphinen tarkoitus taisi nimenomaan olla testata välineitä(tempofillaria) ja saada tuiki tärkeitä kilpailukilometrejä alle. Tulee lähihistoriasta mieleen erään Basson valmistautuminen Giroon.

----------


## makkejr

Deven kans samoilla linjoilla.Sama se kuka tourin voittaa,kunhan kunnon tykittelyä vuorilla.Itse herkuttelen ajatuksella että Armstrong saataisiin kuntoon ja mies pystyisi haastamaan Alberton tosissaan.Varmasti olisi tunnetta mukana puolin jos toisin.Sen verran "kyräilyä"miesten välillä taitaneepi olla.

----------


## vetooo

Alberto Contador ei tule puolustamaan Espanjan aika-ajokultaansa ensi viikonloppuna maan mestaruuskisoissa.

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/...artinelli.html

----------


## Sambody

Sääli. Tuo Espanjanmestarin tempohaalari puki Contadoria.

----------


## rhubarb

Sponsorilta varmaan vähän ekstraa jos merkki näkyy paremmin.

----------


## vetooo

Alberto Contador on flunssassa ja Espanjan mestaruuskisojen aika-ajo jää varmuudella ajamatta. Aiemmin ilmoitettiin, että AC ei tule puolustamaan tempomestaruuttaan, mutta nyt asia sai lopullisen sinetin. Olisihan tämä kohtalon ivaa jos Contador joutuisi aloittamaan Tourin flunssan jälkimainigeissa. 12 vuorokautta aikaa selättää pöpö. Pistoolimiehen valmistautuinen Ranskan ympäriajoon on mennyt muilta osin nappiin, toisin kuin lähes kaikilla muilla GC-kandidaateilla. Tai sitten tämä flunssa-ilmoitus on sitä kuuluisaa mediapeliä.

----------


## -mw-

Kappas, pistoolimies nousi Hall of Fame:en ainakin tällä listalla:

http://www.cyclinghalloffame.com/riders/alltime25.asp

----------


## Soolo

Contador ei jatka Astanassa, siirtyy Riisin talliin?

http://www.sport.es/default.asp?idpu...seccio_PK=1268

----------


## vetooo

Contador-paketissa Astanasta lähtevät myös David de la Fuente, Jesus Hernandez, Daniel Navarro ja Benjamin Noval.

----------


## VesaP

> Contador ei jatka Astanassa, siirtyy Riisin talliin?
> 
> http://www.sport.es/default.asp?idpu...seccio_PK=1268



Englanniksi samaa höpinää:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cont...-team-for-2011

----------


## ejex

Tuota Alonso-Santander kuviota on tällä hetkellä vaikea niellä, kun kyseinen pankki taisi olla niiden joukossa, jotka eivät läpäisseet stresstestiä?

----------


## Sambody

Nyt vain nimeä Riisin tarjoamaan lappuun, jos tosiaan Specialized on Sungardin kanssa tukemassa tanskalaistallia jatkossa. Mitä aiemmin saa Contadorin tilanne selvyyden sitä nopeammin mahdollinen Caissen pajatson tyhjennys voi alkaa. Sieltä olisi luvassa kovia apuajajia joukkueellinen vissiin.

----------


## rhubarb

Tässä mielenkiintoinen vertailu Contadorin, Evansin ja Basson tempopyöristä ja tempoasennosta. Asiaa lähinnä kuvateksteissä. Siinä on pari mielenkiintoista huomiota mutten paljasta niitä ennen kuin olette lukeneet  :Hymy: 

http://velonews.competitor.com/2010/...d-basso_131877

----------


## Soolo

Hollantilaisen NOS kanavan Contador portret (varoitus, ei todella herkkähipiäiselle)
http://ht.ly/2geuC

----------


## Poursuivant

> Hollantilaisen NOS kanavan Contador portret (varoitus, ei todella herkkähipiäiselle)
> http://ht.ly/2geuC



Joo, ei todellakaan. Vaikka itse kuulun ihan normaaliin väestönosaan, niin silti teki pahaa katsoa maassa sätkivää Albertoa -vastaavaa olen nähnyt vain joidenkin syöksylaskijoiden kaaduttua ja erään kolmiloikkaajan katkaistua sääriluunsa.

----------


## dirtyrider

> Joo, ei todellakaan. Vaikka itse kuulun ihan normaaliin väestönosaan, niin silti teki pahaa katsoa maassa sätkivää Albertoa -vastaavaa olen nähnyt vain joidenkin syöksylaskijoiden kaaduttua ja erään kolmiloikkaajan katkaistua sääriluunsa.



Aika pahannäköistä... Missä välissä sille on tuo hengitysputki laitettu? Harmi, että tuo on "väärällä" kielellä, olisi ollut ihan kiva saada vaikka suomen kielisellä tekstityksellä.. tai edes lontooksi.. Harmi, että tuo kouluespanja on päässyt vähän ruostumaan..

----------


## stoki

> Aika pahannäköistä... Missä välissä sille on tuo hengitysputki laitettu? Harmi, että tuo on "väärällä" kielellä, olisi ollut ihan kiva saada vaikka suomen kielisellä tekstityksellä.. tai edes lontooksi.. Harmi, että tuo kouluespanja on päässyt vähän ruostumaan..



Ymmärtääkseni kyse on vuoden 2004 Vuelta a Asturian ensimmäisestä etapista, jossa 40km kohdilla Alberto sai kouristuskohtauksen. Syyksi todettiin vakava verihyytymä aivoissa, joka saatiin onneksi leikkauksella hoidettua.

----------


## Monster_Gear

> Aika pahannäköistä... Missä välissä sille on tuo hengitysputki laitettu? Harmi, että tuo on "väärällä" kielellä, olisi ollut ihan kiva saada vaikka suomen kielisellä tekstityksellä.. tai edes lontooksi.. Harmi, että tuo kouluespanja on päässyt vähän ruostumaan..



Näyttää videon perusteella olevan nielutuubi joka suussa näkyy. Tommosen laittaa ihan muutamassa sekunnissa ja varmaan laitettu estämään kielen valuminen nieluun. 
Jos olis ollut vakavaa hengitysvaikeutta/hengittämättömyyttä, niin sitten olisi varmasti laitettu intubaatioputki tai larynx-putki.

----------


## vetooo

Luin myös nämä Martinellin kommentit. Bruyneelin turinoista en välitä tuon taivaallista, mutta Martinellin puheissa on jo vähän uskottavuutta. Vielä viime talvena Martinelli ylisti Contadoria sekä persoonana että urheilijana. Näin ne ajat muuttuvat. Huhujen mukaan Astana ei olisi suostunut korottamaan Contadorin vuotuista 5 miljoonan euron palkkaa, jota taas Pistoolimies havitteli. Tässä puhutaan jo nyt aivan tajuttomista rahoista ammattilaispyöräilyssä. Pelotonin toiseksi parhaiten palkattu polkija lienee Tom Boonen (tai Alejandro Valverde ennen hänen käryään). Heidän kohdalla puhutaan maksimissaan 2 miljoonan euron fyrkkakasasta per vuosi. Contador luottaa nyt siihen, että hän saa haluamansa korotuksen ja 6-7 milliä kaudessa. Raha on väline, johon ihmisellä on käsittämätön himo. Raha ratkaisee, kuten eräs suomalainen artisti lauleskeli aikoinaan.

----------


## Soolo

> Luin myös nämä Martinellin kommentit. Bruyneelin turinoista en välitä tuon taivaallista, mutta Martinellin puheissa on jo vähän uskottavuutta. Vielä viime talvena Martinelli ylisti Contadoria sekä persoonana että urheilijana. Näin ne ajat muuttuvat. Huhujen mukaan Astana ei olisi suostunut korottamaan Contadorin vuotuista 5 miljoonan euron palkkaa, jota taas Pistoolimies havitteli. Tässä puhutaan jo nyt aivan tajuttomista rahoista ammattilaispyöräilyssä. Pelotonin toiseksi parhaiten palkattu polkija lienee Tom Boonen (tai Alejandro Valverde ennen hänen käryään). Heidän kohdalla puhutaan maksimissaan 2 miljoonan euron fyrkkakasasta per vuosi. Contador luottaa nyt siihen, että hän saa haluamansa korotuksen ja 6-7 milliä kaudessa. Raha on väline, johon ihmisellä on käsittämätön himo. Raha ratkaisee, kuten eräs suomalainen artisti lauleskeli aikoinaan.



Jos se olisi rahasta kiinni niin kaiken järjen mukaan Contador olisi jatkanut Astanassa? Mikään muu talli ei pysty tarjoamaan vastaavanlaista rahallista tukea, joten tuskin se on siitä kiinni, but who knows.

Itseäni mietityttää kaikki se kaaos mitä Contador on Astanassa ollessaan kokenut ja kohdannut, jopa Bryneeli kirjoitti kolumnissaan viime vuonna että Contadoria pidetään "panttivankina", takuuna PT-lisenssi ja osallistuminen kaikille ympäriajoille-etenkin Vinon saaminen Tourille, mikä olisi ollut lähes tulkoon mahdotonta ilman Contadoria joukkueessa.

----------


## VesaP

> Contadoria pidetään "panttivankina", takuuna PT-lisenssi ja osallistuminen kaikille ympäriajoille-etenkin Vinon saaminen Tourille, mikä olisi ollut lähes tulkoon mahdotonta ilman Contadoria joukkueessa.



Mutkin saa ottaa panttivangiksi jos saan siitä 5 miljoonaa per vuosi. Vaikka pari kolme vuotta näin aluksi. Eiköhän ne rahat sit riittäs loppuelämäksi jo.  :Leveä hymy: 

Mutta oikeesti, ehkä Alberton olisi syytä kuitenkin karistaa noi itäblokin pölyt jaloistaan ja suunnata johonkin länsitiimiin. Lienee homma vähän tukevammalla pohjalla moisissa tiimeissä. Ja vaikka tämän sanonkin, niin silti sanon myös että Vino on kuningas! Eihän se ole kuninkaan vika jos on sattunut syntymään jonnekin muualle kuin tänne ah niin ihanaan kotosuomeen.  :Hymy:  

Sorry lievä offtopicci.

----------


## ejex

[QUOTE=vetooo;1446434]Luin myös nämä Martinellin kommentit. Bruyneelin turinoista en välitä tuon taivaallista, 

Eihän miehestä tarvitse pitää, mutta pakkohan sen on jotain tietää sekä lajista että kuskeista? Ei kai nuo menestykset muuten olisi mahdollisia? Eikös nytkin näytä vähän siltä, että jo vuosi sitten....jne.

Onkohan se edes mahdollista, että joku "nice guy" menestyisi kovin hyvin noilla posteilla?

----------


## vetooo

Tässä on nyt syytä erottaa kaksi aivan eri asiaa. Se mitä Bruyneel on puhunut Contadorista ja se mitä Bruyneel on puhunut muista asioista. Kommentit Contadorista ovat olleet sitä luokkaa, etten välitä niistä tuon taivallista. Mutta on hyvä muistaa, että käyn mm. päivittäin lukemassa Bruyneelin twitter-sivun ja kaikki hänen varsin tasokkaat kirjoituksensa ammattilaispyöräilystä. Eli minulla on "kaksi Bruyneeliä", ensimmäinen on "AC-Bruyneel" ja toinen "ei-AC-Bruyneel".

----------


## PeeHoo

bt.dk, tanskalainen sanoma- ja nettilehti pitää varmana, että Bjarne Riis edustaa AC:ta ja AC ajaa uudessa tallissa, jonka pomo on Riis. Lehdistötilaisuus tänään klo 12 Suomen aikaa Tanskassa. Uusi sponsori tulossa jne.
http://www.sporten.dk/cykling/det-vi...esentere-i-dag

----------


## Kal Pedal

Cyclingnews.com kertoo että "uusi" sponsori on Saxobank. Ja Conta on mukana. Tämä on siis virallista tietoa, ei huhu.


edit: Jaahas, toisessa ketjussa on aiheesta jo tyhjentävästi.

----------


## Polla

Tämmöstä AC kanssa höpisee facessa: 

* Alberto Contador                 Now i am a Saxo Bank-SunGard boy.I believe in 2011and i'm sure that is the best for me.I'm happy with the new team!*

----------


## vetooo

Bjarne Riis kertoi tiedotustilaisuudessa vaatimattoman tavoitteen, joka on voittaa Contadorin kanssa kaikki kolme suurta ympäriajoa saman kauden aikana. Siihen ei ole pystynyt yksikään polkija lajin historiassa. Saahan niitä tavoitteita asettaa, mutta olisiko aluksi järkevintä lähteä hakemaan Giro-Tour- tai Tour-Vuelta -tuplaa? Ja jos Giro-Tour -missio onnistuu, niin katsotaan tilanne uudelleen ja syksyllä kokeillaan vielä Vueltan valloittamista?

----------


## Mrk70

Eipä ole tuohon Giro-Tour tuplaankaan pystynyt kukaan sitten kultaisen 90-luvun, enkä muista että kukaan olisi hetkeen pystynyt voittamaan Tour-Vuelta tuplaakaan. Vetooo muistaa varmasti tämänkin asian tarkasti. 

Nykyaikana pyöräilijät ovat sen verta pullamössöjä ( eli keitot ja dropit laimeampia), että kaksi huippusijoitusta kahdesta peräkkäisestä ympäriajosta saman vuoden aikana on melkein mahdottomuus, saati sitten kolme. Ihme on jos voittaa edes kaksi peräkkäistä.

----------


## vetooo

Viimeisimmät tuplat saman kauden aikana:

Giro-Tour: Marco Pantani, 1998
Tour-Vuelta: Bernard Hinault, 1978
Giro-Vuelta: Alberto Contador, 2008

----------


## Mrk70

Tuo Giro-Vuelta tupla on vielä kyllä mahdollista, kun aikaa palautua ja rakentaa uusi huippukunto jää se yli 3 kuukautta. Muissa yhdistelmissä ei oikeen jää aikaa palautua ja rakentaa uutta huippua, eli pitäisi olla niin ylivoimaisessa iskussa että pystyisi ajamaan ensimmäisen GT:een "treeninä" a'la Wigginsin ja Lancen Giro vuonna 2009, mutta silti voittamaan. 

Ja mikäli Pistolero mielisi vielä sen kolmannenkin ympäriajon viedä, niin sen kunnon olisi taas oltava niin hirmuinen että pystyisi voittamaan huolimatta siitä että paras vire ja huippukunto olisi jo mennyt ohi.

----------


## vetooo

Contadorin varsinainen kilpailukausi päättyi Ranskan ympäriajon 20. etapille. Pistoolimies ajaa loppukauden aikana vain kriteriumeja. Lähde.

----------


## rhubarb

Tour-Vuelta on siinä mielessä parempi että Vueltassa tuppaavat porukat olemaan A) aika harvassa (MM-kisat, yleinen kiinnostus) ja B) väsyneitä.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Joo ei. Ei tänä päivänä taida olla mahdollista voittaa Giro-Touria tai Tour-Vueltaa. Noista jälkimmäinen on todennäköisempi. 
Jos sitten vielä muistetaan että Alberto ei ollut mitenkään ylivoimainen Tourissa ja keväällä kaikkea muuta kun lyömättömässä kunnossa, niin taitaa Riis olla aika höyryissä kun tuommoista puhuu.

----------


## vetooo

> taitaa Riis olla aika höyryissä kun tuommoista puhuu.



Contadorin Grand Tour tripla -uutisointi on johtunut ilmeisesti käännösvirheestä. Tätäkin suuremmalla syyllä Contadorin pitäisi vähän petrata lontoon taitojaan. Riis ei taida puhua muuta kuin tanskaa, englantia ja kenties saksaa kiitos Telekom-vuosien.

----------


## MV

> Tätäkin suuremmalla syyllä Contadorin pitäisi vähän petrata lontoon taitojaan.



Eiköhän se riitä, että jalat puhuvat?

Riisillä pitäisi löytyä kokemusta monikielisestä ympäristöstä. Eikös Sastre esim ole ihan unilinguaali?

----------


## viller

> Eiköhän se riitä, että jalat puhuvat?
> 
> Riisillä pitäisi löytyä kokemusta monikielisestä ympäristöstä. Eikös Sastre esim ole ihan unilinguaali?



Sastre puhuu espanjalaiseksi todella hyvää englantia. Huomattavasti parempaa kuin Contador. Vanhassa CSC-dokumenttielokuvassa Bjarne taisi puhella Basson kanssa muutaman sanan italiaa. Basson englanti kun silloin oli vielä huonompaa kuin Bjarnen italia.

----------


## vetooo

> Eiköhän se riitä, että jalat puhuvat?
> 
> Riisillä pitäisi löytyä kokemusta monikielisestä ympäristöstä. Eikös Sastre esim ole ihan unilinguaali?



Juu toki toki. Jalat ovat ne jotka ratkaisevat.

Sastre puhuu erittäin hyvää englantia ollakseen espanjalainen. Tästä puheen ollen, kannattaa tsekata Cervelo-tallin Beyond the Peloton -dokumenttisarjaa, jossa tutustutaan tiimin toimintaan hieman pntaa syvemmältä.





> Sastre puhuu espanjalaiseksi todella hyvää  englantia. Huomattavasti parempaa kuin Contador. Vanhassa  CSC-dokumenttielokuvassa Bjarne taisi puhella Basson kanssa muutaman  sanan italiaa. Basson englanti kun silloin oli vielä huonompaa kuin  Bjarnen italia.



Muistan tuon vuoden 2004 CSC-dokkarin. Silloin  Iivana oli aika tönkerö enklannissa. Mutta nykyisin Basso osaa jo puhua kohtalaista lontoota. Parempaa kuin Contador. Bassoa  haastateltiin Tourin tiimipresenationissa ja Iivana The Terrible väänsi  oikein komeasti pari lausetta lontooksi. En oikein tiedä, miksi Iivana ei kirjoita esim. twittereitä enemmän englanniksi, vaikka hänellä olisi siihen osaamista. Ehkä hän haluaa välttää väärinkäsitykset.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Jos tiedot spessun ja Contan yhteistyöstä pitää paikkaansa -eli että Comtasta tehdään merkin kansainvälinen keulakuva kuten TREK teki Lanken kanssa, niin Conta passitetaan kyllä kielitunneille. Anglosaksinen maailma on kuitenkin niin merkittävä markkinaalue että pelkällä espanjalla ei siinä hommassa pärjää.

----------


## OJ

Ihan hyvin se Contan englanti taipui Spessun mainoksissa. Tietty amerikan maassa on paljon porukkaa, joille tekee tiukkaa ymmärtää Eurosportin englanninkielistä selostusta, eli Contalla on Spessun myyntimieheksi vielä paljon matkaa kielitaidonkin saralla.

----------


## wanderer

^ Ainakin Sean Kellyn kommentointi on ehkä joskus vähän haastavaa kuunneltavaa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## ejex

Onkohan tässä käymässä niin, että kun ei tarvitse anti-fanittaa Lancea enää, niin seuraavaksi inhokiksi ko. piirit ottavat Alberton? Ei pidä menestyä liian hyvin, jos haluaa olla kaikkien kaveri?

http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/51...-Contador.aspx

----------


## Soolo

> Onkohan tässä käymässä niin, että kun ei tarvitse anti-fanittaa Lancea enää, niin seuraavaksi inhokiksi ko. piirit ottavat Alberton? Ei pidä menestyä liian hyvin, jos haluaa olla kaikkien kaveri?



Siltojen polttaminen pyöräilyssä (kuten muussakin elämässä) kannattaa aina...  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## vetooo

Alberto Contadorin kausi 2011 Saxo Bankissa:

- Ajaa 2 suurta ympäriajoa. Tour on varma ja Giro/Vuelta -päätös tehdään myöhemmin.

- 3 suuren ympäriajon voittaminen tulevaisuudessa "ei ole mahdotonta ja se on suuri unelma".

----------


## Kal Pedal

> Ihan hyvin se Contan englanti taipui Spessun mainoksissa. Tietty amerikan maassa on paljon porukkaa, joille tekee tiukkaa ymmärtää Eurosportin englanninkielistä selostusta, eli Contalla on Spessun myyntimieheksi vielä paljon matkaa kielitaidonkin saralla.



Joo, ja jonkun kolmekymmentä sekuntia pitkään spottiin vaadittavan ulkomaankielen oppii tyhmempikin. Jos/kun iso markkinointipyörä lähtee käyntiin se vaatii paljon enemmän.

----------


## PeeHoo

> Cyclingnews.com kertoo että "uusi" sponsori on Saxobank. 
> .



Se uusi sponsori on siis SunGard. Saxo-pankki jatkaa vanhana.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Nii-in. Siksi siinä on ""-merkit....

----------


## ejex

Brunyeel puhuu Contasta. Tämä ei varmaan ole pötyä vetooo? Terävä analyysi minusta!

http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/51...-Bruyneel.aspx

----------


## vetooo

> Brunyeel puhuu Contasta. Tämä ei varmaan ole pötyä vetooo? Terävä analyysi minusta!
> 
> http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/51...-Bruyneel.aspx



Heh, Tourin päätyttyä Bruyneelin ei enää ole tarvinnut hiillostaa ja psyykata Contadoria. Tällä viittaan mm. Cote de la Croix Neuve'n tapahtumiin, joista Bruyneel kirjoitti provokatiiviseen tylliin.

----------


## vetooo

Contador tavoittelee Tour-Vuelta -tuplaa 2011. Asia on varma, ellei matkan varrelle osu yllättäviä takapakkeja. AC selittää myös poisjääntiään tämän vuoden Vueltasta ja vetoaa jo helmikuussa alkaneeseen kilpailukauteensa. Hänen mukaansa kuntopiikin kaivaminen syyskuun Espanjan kierrokselle oli mahdotonta.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cont...vuelta-in-2011

----------


## TetedeCourse

> Contador tavoittelee Tour-Vuelta -tuplaa 2011. Asia on varma, ellei matkan varrelle osu yllättäviä takapakkeja. AC selittää myös poisjääntiään tämän vuoden Vueltasta ja vetoaa jo helmikuussa alkaneeseen kilpailukauteensa. Hänen mukaansa kuntopiikin kaivaminen syyskuun Espanjan kierrokselle oli mahdotonta.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cont...vuelta-in-2011



Mielenkiintoista - kuten olemme viime vuosina huomanneet peräkkäisissä Grand Toureissa (Giro-Tour tai Tour-Vuelta) menestyminen ei ole kovin helppoa nykyään...

Onko Vetooo tietoa kuka olisi esim 2000-luvulla saavuttanut parhaat tulokset ??

----------


## Sambody

> Onko Vetooo tietoa kuka olisi esim 2000-luvulla saavuttanut parhaat tulokset ??



Sastre oli 2008 Tourin ykkönen ja Vueltan kolmonen. Tuo taitaa olla kovin tupla peräkkäisissä Grand Toureissa 2000-luvulla.

----------


## TetedeCourse

Aika harvinaista on tuo peräkkäisten voittaminen ollut kaiken kaikkiaan:

*Winners  of Two Grand Tours in a Year*

*Nine riders* have achieved a double by winning two grand tours in the  same year.
 Seven cyclists have won the *Tour and the Giro* in the same year:

 Fausto  Coppi (ITA):  1949, 1952 Jacques Anquetil (FRA):  1964 Eddy  Merckx (BEL):  1970, 1972, 1974 Bernard Hinault (FRA):  1982, 1985 Stephen  Roche (IRL): 1987 Miguel Indurain (ESP):  1992, 1993 Marco  Pantani (ITA):  1998
 The *Tour/Vuelta double* has been achieved by two cyclists:

 Jacques Anquetil (FRA):  1963 Bernard Hinault (FRA):  1978
 The Giro/Vuelta double has been achieved by three cyclists:

 Eddy  Merckx (BEL):  1973 Giovanni Battaglin (ITA):  1981 Alberto Contador (ESP):  2008
Eli EI TULE ONNISTUMAAN molempien voittaminen sanon minä !

----------


## Sambody

> Eli EI TULE ONNISTUMAAN molempien voittaminen sanon minä !



Pidän itse täysin mahdollisena Contadorille Tour-Vuelta tuplaa. Kaiken on kyllä natsattava kohdalleen ja Vueltan on tultava hieman samaan tapaan kuin 2008 Giron voitto eli tasaisen vahvasti ajaen kokoajan ja siten tehdä vuorilla pientä eroa parhaisiin temporainereihin ja taas tempossa parhaisiin mäkimiehiin. Fakta on kuitenkin ettei Touria voiteta nykypäivänä kuin siinä kovimmassa kuntopiikissä, joten Vueltan(tai Giron) kustannuksella on ajoitettava kuntoa heinäkuulle.

Giro-Tour tuplaan en jaksa uskoa Contadorin kohdalla lähinnä siksi, että Contadorilla on vissiin jonkinlaisia allergioita, jotka osuvat hyvin usein pahimmillaan juurikin tuohon Touko-kesäkuulle. Lisäksi kilpailu tuntuu olevan kovempaa Girossa kuin Vueltassa ja Giron ja Tourin välissä on kuukausi vähemmän aikaa palautella ja kaivaa sitä uutta kuntoa kuin Tourin ja Vueltan.

----------


## vetooo

> Mielenkiintoista - kuten olemme viime vuosina huomanneet peräkkäisissä Grand Toureissa (Giro-Tour tai Tour-Vuelta) menestyminen ei ole kovin helppoa nykyään...
> 
> Onko Vetooo tietoa kuka olisi esim 2000-luvulla saavuttanut parhaat tulokset ??



*Parhaiten menestyneet polkijat kahdessa suuressa ympäriajossa samalla kaudella 2000-luvulla*

Albeto Contador (ESP) | Giro 1. - Vuelta 1. | 2008
Carlos Sastre (ESP) | Tour 1. - Vuelta 3. | 2008
Roberto Heras (ESP) | Tour 5. - Vuelta 1. | 2000
Cadel Evans (AUS) | Tour 2. - Vuelta 4. | 2007
Carlos Sastre (ESP) | Tour 4. - Vuelta 2. | 2007
Joseba Beloki (ESP) | Tour 3. - Vuelta 3. | 2002
Aitor Gonzalez (ESP) | Giro 6. - Vuelta 1. | 2002
Carlos Sastre (ESP) | Tour 3. - Vuelta 4. | 2006
Francisco Mancebo (ESP) | Tour 4. - Vuelta 3. | 2005
Francicso Mancebo (ESP) | Tour 6. - Vuelta 2. | 2004
Pavel Tonkov (RUS) | Giro 5. - Vuelta 3. | 2000
Oscar Sevilla (ESP) | Tour 7. - Vuelta 2. | 2001
Denis Mentshov (RUS) | Giro 5. - Tour 4. | 2008
Ivan Basso (ITA) | Giro 5. - Vuelta 4. | 2009
Roberto Heras (ESP) | Tour 9. - Vuelta 2. | 2002
Marzio Bruseghin (ITA) | Giro 3. - Vuelta 10. | 2008
Carlos Sastre (ESP) | Tour 8. - Vuelta 5. | 2004
Alejandro Valverde (ESP) | Tour 9. - Vuelta 5. | 2008
Fernando Escartin (ESP) | Tour 8. - Vuelta 7. | 2000
Francisco Mancebo (ESP) | Tour 10. - Vuelta 5. | 2003
Stefano Garzelli (ITA) | Giro 6. - Vuelta 10. | 2004

Paremmuusjärjestys määräytyy ns. virhepisteiden avulla eli mitä parempi sijoitus, sitä vähemmän virhepisteitä. Esim. Contadorin 2008 virhepistemäärä on 2 (1. + 1.). En ole aivan 100-varma yo. listan paikkansa pitävyydestä, mutta se on aika lähellä totuutta.

----------


## rhubarb

Mainitaan täällä Dopingpaukun lisäksi: iso paukku, Contadorilta positiivinen näyte Tourilta (Clenbuterol). Aiheuttajaksi ehdotettu pilaantunutta/saastunutta/epäpuhdasta? ruokaa, teoriaa vahvistaa hieman se että muut näytteet ovat ilmeisesti olleet puhtaita.

----------


## lapierre

joo joo onhan näitä selityksiä joku vetäs lärvit etapin jälkeen ja niin edespäin. muitta ei nyt tuomita AC heti kättelyssä.totuus on kuotenkin se että parasta kaveria pitää ulkoiluttaa päivittäin. ei se pyörä mömmöillä kulje pälkästään.

----------


## Teesaa

http://www.iltalehti.fi/urheilu/2010...34330_ur.shtml

----------


## TetedeCourse

Kas kun ei ole salaliitto  :No huh!:

----------


## mantis

Toi pitoisuus on jotain aivan naurettavan pientä. Kas kun ei huonepölyn seassa kantaudu verenkiertoon. Kannattaa ootella rauhassa kun selvittelevät eikä tuomita kaveria heti kättelyssä.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Ongelma tässä on että näitä selityksiä on kuultu niin paljon että mikään ei mene enää läpi, oli totuus sitten mikä tahansa. Eli: Jos Contan verestä on löytynyt kiellettyjä aineita se on  saanut ne sinne tietoisesti. Sori vaan.
Tänne saakka kuuluu hampaiden kirskunta tanskanmaalta.

----------


## X-Caliber

Sayonara Saxo Bank... Ja onnittelut Andy Schleckille Tour de Francen voitosta 2010 (ja moraalisesta voitosta 2009).

(vaikka tuskin Andy tätä foorumia lukee)

----------


## Indurain

> Ongelma tässä on että näitä selityksiä on kuultu niin paljon että mikään ei mene enää läpi, oli totuus sitten mikä tahansa. Eli: Jos Contan verestä on löytynyt kiellettyjä aineita se on saanut ne sinne tietoisesti. Sori vaan.
> Tänne saakka kuuluu hampaiden kirskunta tanskanmaalta.



 Täytyy olla samaa mieltä ja kun vielä on Klenbuterolista kyse ja näyte annettiin vuoristo etapin jälkeen niin kyllä siinä joutuu "ruokamyrkytyksiä" selitelemään !

----------


## StantheMan

> Mainitaan täällä Dopingpaukun lisäksi: iso paukku, Contadorilta positiivinen näyte Tourilta (Clenbuterol). Aiheuttajaksi ehdotettu pilaantunutta/saastunutta/epäpuhdasta? ruokaa, teoriaa vahvistaa hieman se että muut näytteet ovat ilmeisesti olleet puhtaita.




Hän on käyttänyt pihviä satulan ja takapuolen välissä. Ja se liha on pilaantunut niin lämpimässä säässä - selittää pilaantunut liha -teorian. Tämä on minun varma veikkaus syyksi minkä Contador tulee esittämään. Pistänpä edelleen Lance-Ulle -taistelu-dvd:eet hyvällä mielellä pyörimään. Samat ovat keinot edelleen... :Irvistys:

----------


## polkadot

Pilaantunut ruoka, hmm... Parempi selitys kuitenkin kuin hammastahna tai banaaninkuoret.

----------


## X-Caliber

> Pilaantunut ruoka, hmm... Parempi selitys kuitenkin kuin hammastahna tai banaaninkuoret.



Enpä tiedä, kyllä mä kannatan edelleen hammastahnaselitystä kaikkien aikojen ykkösenä. 

Mistä lähtien muka pilaantuneessa pihvissä on ollut klenbuterolia? Ja millaisen ProTour-teamin kokki syöttää joukkueensa ykköstähdelle pilaantunutta ruokaa? Ei mee läpi, että Alberto olisi poikennut hakemaan iltapalaa paikalliselta nakkikioskilta.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Vai lehdistötilaisuus tänään: Eikö vaan anteeksipyyntö youtuubissa riittäisi tälläkin kertaa?

----------


## eddymerckx

Mä laitan illalla pyörimään 1990 TDFn, tsiigaan kun G.L. ajaa ilman lisäravinteita...nauraa... Olin samana vuonna,1990, seuraamassa Giroa paikan päällä ja ei voi kuin ihmetellä, millä massalla Greg ajoi.Eikä päässyt mihinkään. Ja 1,5 kk päästä ei ollut rasvaa äijässä grammaakaan.Palkintopallilla ylimmällä korokkeella. Ihan oikein et testataan, joka äijä vaan testeihin Ranskan ympäriajossa.
Pitäisi vaan antaa heti elinikäinen kilpailukielto.

----------


## Väinö Kokki

> Toi pitoisuus on jotain aivan naurettavan pientä. Kas kun ei huonepölyn seassa kantaudu verenkiertoon. Kannattaa ootella rauhassa kun selvittelevät eikä tuomita kaveria heti kättelyssä.



Microdosing, baby, microdosing!

----------


## TMS

> Mistä lähtien muka pilaantuneessa pihvissä on ollut klenbuterolia? Ja millaisen ProTour-teamin kokki syöttää joukkueensa ykköstähdelle pilaantunutta ruokaa? Ei mee läpi, että Alberto olisi poikennut hakemaan iltapalaa paikalliselta nakkikioskilta.



Siis ei kait kyseessä ollut "pilaantunut" ruoka, vaan Alberton syömälle hevoselle on annettu satsia ja sitä kautta aine on kulkeutunut Allun kehoon. Sellaisen kuvan ainakin tosta Cyclingnews:in jutusta sai. Mutta odotellaan nyt lehdistötilaisuutta ennen kuin tuomitaan.

----------


## JPK

> Mistä lähtien muka pilaantuneessa pihvissä on ollut klenbuterolia? Ja millaisen ProTour-teamin kokki syöttää joukkueensa ykköstähdelle pilaantunutta ruokaa?



Ei ole kyse pilaantuneesta pihvistä vaan hormoneilla kasvatetusta karjasta. Tuskin kokit pääsee tekemään dopingtestiä naudoille ennen teurastamista.

----------


## X-Caliber

Joo, luinkin just jostain, että pitoisuus oli reilusti alle raja-arvon, joten taitaa Alberto välttyä sanktioilta. Aika karua, jos tosiaan pihvilihan alkuperäkin pitää selvittää välttääkseen riskin kärytä doping-testissä.

----------


## YT

> Joo, luinkin just jostain, että pitoisuus oli reilusti alle raja-arvon, joten taitaa Alberto välttyä sanktioilta.



Jos pitoisuus on alle raja-arvon, on kyseessä negatiivinen testitulos eikä asiaa silloin edes uutisoida, saati aseteta väliaikaista kilpailukieltoa.

----------


## eddymerckx

Eihän me tuomita Albertoa. UCI tuomitsee. Kannattaahan? se odottaa 
lehdistötilaisuutta, A kiistää kaiken ja selittelee tapahtunutta. Albertolle kävi vahinko, ei ollut parhaassa mahdollisessa kondiksessa Tourissa ja oli pakko ottaa jotain että pärjää Andylle. Mitä enemmän profit tienaa fyrkkaa, sitä enemmän käryjä.80-luvullahan ei jäänyt kukaan koskaan kiinni?
Maradonasta tuli hyvä ohjelma jollain kanavalla pari kuukautta sitten:Argentiina voitti Italian fudiksen MM kisoissa ja Italia putosi jatkosta. Tämän jälkeen Maradona kärähti testeissä mutta sen jälkeen ei käryjä Italian liigassa ole ollut.
Suosittelen lukemiseksi kirjoja Pantanista ja Fignonista. Pantanin aikana veriarvot oli aivan mielettömiä. Ei pelkästään hematokriitti vaan myös elimistön rautavarastot.
Fignon ei taas ollut koskaan kuullutkaan muusta kuin amfetamiinista 80-luvulla. Kun Fignon hävisi LeMondille 58 sekuntia viimeisessä aika-ajossa -89, herran ahterissa oli niin iso paise ettei F pystynyt edes kävelemään, puhumattakaan verryttelemään ennen eika-ajoa ja keskinopeus oli Fignonilla 52km/h. LeMond ajoi 2sek/km nopeammin. Olikohan testejä ja jos oli, tutkittiinko?

----------


## perttime

Ei auta kuin pistää Alberto eläinkokeeseen:

syötetään pojalle doupatusta lehmästä tehty härkäpihvi ja mittaillaan seuraavat pari päivää. Selviää ainakin onko selitys uskottava (ei silti välttämättä tosi).

----------


## Leopejo

> Maradonasta tuli hyvä ohjelma jollain kanavalla pari kuukautta sitten:Argentiina voitti Italian fudiksen MM kisoissa ja Italia putosi jatkosta. Tämän jälkeen Maradona kärähti testeissä mutta sen jälkeen ei käryjä Italian liigassa ole ollut.



Paitsi, että säännöllisesti on ollut. Jos haluat uskottavamman (???) salaliittoteorian, niin mainitsemasi Pantani Girossa 1999.

----------


## Mosse

> Joo, luinkin just jostain, että pitoisuus oli reilusti alle raja-arvon, joten taitaa Alberto välttyä sanktioilta. Aika karua, jos tosiaan pihvilihan alkuperäkin pitää selvittää välttääkseen riskin kärytä doping-testissä.



Ei ole mitään raja-arvoja, jos on ainetta veressä, niin rike on tapahtunut. 

Löydetty määrä on kyllä niin pieni, 0,000 000 000 05 grammaa millilitrassa että en poissulkisi mahdollisuutta että se on joutunut sinne elimistöön ruoan mukana, esim. doupatun lehmän perseen mukana. Samalla tavalla jokaisen ihmisen verestä löytyy alkoholia jokunen molekyyli, jos sitä on sattunut viimeisen kuukauden sisään nauttimaan, jos aletaan oikein tarkoilla laitteilla tutkimaan.

Lähde tuolle numerolle:
http://www.uci.ch/Modules/ENews/ENew...w%26LangId%3D1

----------


## eddymerckx

> Paitsi, että säännöllisesti on ollut. Jos haluat uskottavamman (???) salaliittoteorian, niin mainitsemasi Pantani Girossa 1999.



Höpö höpö, kysymys: Miksi kukaan skuffari(pro) testaisi hematokriitti arvoja itse omalla laitteella ellei ole pelkoa kärähtämisestä?
Ellet käytä EPOa tai muita sen johdannaisia, ei ole koskaan pelkoa raja-arvon 50 ylittymisestä.
Pantanin ja esim. Chiapuccin veriarvot olivat aivan normi arvojen yläpuolella muutenkin. Hkr vaihteluväli on 10%. Pantanilla ja Chapuccilla se oli jopa 70%.
Salaliittoteoriat voi unohtaa. Jos jää housut kintuissa kiinni vieraissa omalle vaimolle, kannattaa sanoa: ei ollut sisällä!

----------


## eddymerckx

> Ei ole mitään raja-arvoja, jos on ainetta veressä, niin rike on tapahtunut. 
> 
> Löydetty määrä on kyllä niin pieni, 0,000 000 000 05 grammaa millilitrassa että en poissulkisi mahdollisuutta että se on joutunut sinne elimistöön ruoan mukana, esim. doupatun lehmän perseen mukana. Samalla tavalla jokaisen ihmisen verestä löytyy alkoholia jokunen molekyyli, jos sitä on sattunut viimeisen kuukauden sisään nauttimaan, jos aletaan oikein tarkoilla laitteilla tutkimaan.
> 
> Lähde tuolle numerolle:
> http://www.uci.ch/Modules/ENews/ENew...w%26LangId%3D1



Tuon perusteella Clenbuterolia on meissä kaikissa!
Tuntuukin et on alkanut kulkemaan paremmin

----------


## di luca

Bikeradarin tieto oli, että tuo arvo on 400x pienempi kuin laboratorioilta vaadittu mittausminimi ja joku asiantuntija piti tuota pilaantunutta ruokaa parhaana selityksenä noin pienelle arvolle. Mutta katotaan mitä tulee, pysytään asiassa.

----------


## vetooo

Contadorin näytteet analysoitiin Saksassa kölniläisessä labrassa, joka on jonkun lukemani tiedon mukaan yksi maailman parhaista omalla alallaan ( nyt se tuli konkreettisesti todistetuksi ). Läheskään kaikissa WADA:n hyväksymissä labroissa tuota AC:n arvoa ( 0,000 000 000 05 grammaa millilitrassa ) ei oltaisi havaittu.

----------


## X-Caliber

Onko muuten AC ainoa, joka Tourin aikana söi pihviä vai mistä johtuu, että kenenkään muun näytteistä ei ole kamaa löytynyt? Tuskin AC:n näytettä kuitenkin erikseen tutkittiin erityisen tarkasti, ymmärtääkseni eivät labrassa edes tiedä kenen näyte kulloinkin on tutkittavana.

----------


## viller

AC:n Astana-kavereita tuskin testattiin yhtä raivokkaasti.

----------


## -jones-

Tästä ko. aineesta minulla on omakohtaista kokemusta kisatilanteessa, kun taannoin olin eräässä juoksukisassa ja tein kokeilun ja nappasin tätä klenbuterolia täyden annoksen ennen kisaa, mistä tämä Contador nyt kosahti jäädä kiinni. Olin elämäni kunnossa kaikin  puolin noina aikoina. Ihan samalla tavalla maitohappo kumminkin puri ylämäissä, vaikka olin "dopingilla" boostattu (Lääke oli minulle määrätty lääkärin toimesta tarvittaessa hengenahdistus oireisiin) Mutta tarkkana saa olla tuolla huipulla, kun tämä klenbuteroli oli kyllä minun kokemukseni mukaan ihan pilipali aine, jos doupaamisesta on kyse.

----------


## timppa_234

Klenbuterolin idea ei olekaan parantaa suorituskykyä vaan polttaa rasvaa. Ja siksi sitä kait käytetään edelleen kun aine ehtii hävitä elimistöstä ennen kisadopingtestiä.

----------


## Tumppi

> Ellet käytä EPOa tai muita sen johdannaisia, ei ole koskaan pelkoa raja-arvon 50 ylittymisestä.



Tämä muuten *EI* pidä paikkaansa. Tiedän eräänkin tyypin jolla 50% raja-arvo ylittynyt lähes joka kerta ja EPOa tms. ei ole käyttänyt.  :Sarkastinen:  Hemppakin jatkuvasti 175-190 tasolla.

----------


## Sianluka

Contadorin käry on erittäin ikävä asia koko pyöräilyn kannalta, vaikka se osoittautuisikin myöhemmin virheanalyysiksi, vahinkoa on jo tehty koko pyöräilyn imagolle.

----------


## Jousi

Alkaa näyttää aika tuskaiselta Bjarnen ja Saxon Bankin ensi kausi..?

Spessullakaan ei yht´äkkiä ole enää yhtään "superstaraa" mainoksiin.

----------


## J T K

> Salaliittoteoriat voi unohtaa. Jos jää housut kintuissa kiinni vieraissa omalle vaimolle, kannattaa sanoa: ei ollut sisällä!



Ja vielä viimeisenä keinona "oli sisällä, mutten liikuttanut!"

----------


## eddymerckx

Ja jos liikutit: ei ollut "tunnetta" mukana, tää on vaan mekaniikkaa.

Ikävintä myös on se, että aika monta "apu-ajajaa" ajaa ilman clenbuterolia yms. ja tämän johdosta ei tule hyviä saavutuksia.

----------


## Leopejo

> Höpö höpö, kysymys: Miksi kukaan skuffari(pro) testaisi hematokriitti arvoja itse omalla laitteella ellei ole pelkoa kärähtämisestä?
> Ellet käytä EPOa tai muita sen johdannaisia, ei ole koskaan pelkoa raja-arvon 50 ylittymisestä.
> Pantanin ja esim. Chiapuccin veriarvot olivat aivan normi arvojen yläpuolella muutenkin. Hkr vaihteluväli on 10%. Pantanilla ja Chapuccilla se oli jopa 70%.
> Salaliittoteoriat voi unohtaa. Jos jää housut kintuissa kiinni vieraissa omalle vaimolle, kannattaa sanoa: ei ollut sisällä!



Siis varmaahan se on, että Pantani douppasi ja peitteli douppaustaan niinkuin 99 % ajan ammattilaisista. "Salaliittoteoria" ei tuota kiistä.

----------


## Pohtis

> Contadorin näytteet analysoitiin Saksassa kölniläisessä labrassa, joka on jonkun lukemani tiedon mukaan yksi maailman parhaista omalla alallaan ( nyt se tuli konkreettisesti todistetuksi ). Läheskään kaikissa WADA:n hyväksymissä labroissa tuota AC:n arvoa ( 0,000 000 000 05 grammaa millilitrassa ) ei oltaisi havaittu.



 
On tuo ruoasta saatu lääkejäämä ihan mahdollinen selitys, varsinkin kun nykyään pystytään mittaamaan noinkin pieniä pitoisuuksia. Parempi tutkia ennen hutkimista. Lehdistö tietysti revittelee nyt isoja otsikoita ja pyöräily saa taas negatiivista julkisuutta oikein olan takaa  :Irvistys: 

http://www.breitbart.com/article.php...show_article=1

----------


## Antti Kuitto

Mielenkiintoinen juttu kyllä, jos tuosta ei sanktiota tule niin niin kaiketi sitten voi esim. tuota klenbuterolia vetää vaikka itsekin pieniä annoksia ja jos joutuu testiin niin kaivaa taskusta abc:n pihviaterian kuitin edellispäivältä ja kuittaa homman sillä....ei tunnu kyllä kovinkaan hyvältä kehityssuunnalta noin niinkun laajemmin asiaa ajateltuna. Kaipa se kielletty aine on kiellettyä, tuli se sitten lautaselta, ruiskusta, hammastahnasta tai siltä talonmieheltä?

----------


## Jousi

Antti kirjoittaa asiaa.

Pitää muistaa, että nykyään noita myrkkyjä ilmeisesti kuitenkin tungetaan joka paikkaan, ja dopinglabrojen menetelmät taitaa olla niin hipoa, että hakkaavat elintarviketeollisuuden ym. labrat mennentullen? Sen enempää Alpoa puolustelematta kuitenkin on todettava, että tiedetäänkö me ihan oikeasti mitä me syödään (ja/tai syötetään)? Onko se Makkosen baarin burgeri varmasti niin puhdas ettei seuraavana päivänä muki sula...

----------


## rhubarb

> Mielenkiintoinen juttu kyllä, jos tuosta ei sanktiota tule niin niin kaiketi sitten voi esim. tuota klenbuterolia vetää vaikka itsekin pieniä annoksia ja jos joutuu testiin niin kaivaa taskusta abc:n pihviaterian kuitin edellispäivältä ja kuittaa homman sillä....ei tunnu kyllä kovinkaan hyvältä kehityssuunnalta noin niinkun laajemmin asiaa ajateltuna. Kaipa se kielletty aine on kiellettyä, tuli se sitten lautaselta, ruiskusta, hammastahnasta tai siltä talonmieheltä?



Toisaalta ei kehitys voi sellaiseksikaan mennä että ei saa syödä tai juoda mitään jota ei ole edellispäivänä lennätetty Saksaan testattavaksi.

Tulisi määrittää tiukat raja-arvot ja tutkia mikroannostuksen vaikutusta.

Albertolla on varmaan resurssit tutkia muutama ruokanäyte ja näin toteennäyttää teoriansa.

..

Sitä kyllä toivoisi että uutisointi jaksaisi mainita kuinka paljon tiukempi fillaroinnin anti-dopingseula on kuin muiden lajien.

----------


## epaz

Muita samaa lihaa syöneitä tallikavereita ei testattu tuona (noina?) päivinä. Vinokourov testattiin, mutta hän ei syönyt kyseistä lihaa sillä oli päivällistänyt muita aiemmin.

----------


## asb

> Sitä kyllä toivoisi että uutisointi jaksaisi mainita kuinka paljon tiukempi fillaroinnin anti-dopingseula on kuin muiden lajien.



Kasaat tilastot, muotoilet tekstin lähdeviitteineen ja lähetät kaiken STT:lle. Sillee ne uutiset Suomessa syntyy.

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Odottakaapas vaan niin kohta sieltä Hispaniasta löytyy härkiä, joilla on kuin onkin suonissa Clenbuterolia. Sietää matadorien olla varovaisia niiden kanssa, jos vaikka liikkuvat totuttua vikkelämmin.

----------


## sianluca

Ja sitten takaisin pääjohtajasta kirjanpitäjäksi- eiköhän se niin maailmassa mene....

----------


## YT

Vielähän tuo eurosportilla mainostaa kenkiä ja satulaa.

----------


## ejex

Joku tällä päivällä puhui partaan nauramisesta. Ei koske ainakaan JB:tä!
http://www.johanbruyneel.com/news_ar...statement.html
Enkä kyllä keksi ensimmäistäkään syytä, miksi Teksasin suunnassa olisi toisin?

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Toi pitoisuus on jotain aivan naurettavan pientä. Kas kun ei huonepölyn seassa kantaudu verenkiertoon. Kannattaa ootella rauhassa kun selvittelevät eikä tuomita kaveria heti kättelyssä.



Näin minäkin olen ymmärtänyt asian. Määrä on ollut erittäin pieni jota suurin osa labroista ei olisi edes löytänyt. Toisaalta tuo ainehan oli alun perin hevosten astmalääke, joka oli anabolinen sekä vähensi rasvakudoksen määrää. Luulisi pihvin kasvattajilla olevan kovempiakin troppeja kasvatukseen.
No nähtäväksi jää.
Miksiköhän noin pientä määrää ja ainetta on osattu hakea??

----------


## letiss

> Contadorin käry on erittäin ikävä asia koko pyöräilyn kannalta, vaikka se osoittautuisikin myöhemmin virheanalyysiksi, vahinkoa on jo tehty koko pyöräilyn imagolle.



Heh heh, pyöräilyn imagolle mikään ei voi enään tehdä vahinkoa.
Imago on jo niin syvällä, ettei yksi käry sitä enään miksikään muuta.

Ainoa asia millä tulevaisuutta ajatellen voidaan imagoa parantaa on, 
että kisoista tehdään inhimillisempiä eli huomattavasti helpompia. Silloin
voidaan joskus kuvitella, että pyöräilyssäkin saavutettaisiin puhdas
imago joskus puhtaiden ajajien myötä.

----------


## Deve

> Miksiköhän noin pientä määrää ja ainetta on osattu hakea??



LA/JB antanut nimettömän vihjeen UCI:lle, ja pieni määrähän selittyy sillä että tässä narautettiin vielä viime vuoden jäämistä  :Leveä hymy:  Ja puhdasta urheilua ei ole huipputasolla missään lajissa, kun rahaa liikkuu niin mahdollisuuksia rupee olemaan. Raha pois niin puhdistuu aika näppärästi, ja kyllä sinne viivalle silti kovia kavereita tulee.

----------


## perttime

> Odottakaapas vaan niin kohta sieltä Hispaniasta löytyy härkiä, joilla on kuin onkin suonissa Clenbuterolia.



Ei tarvitse odotella...

googlaat vain: 

Clenbuterol cattle spain

----------


## lapierre

nyt mäkin haluun tätä klenbuteriiniä(vai miten se nyt kirjotetaan)jos se kerran poltaa rasvaa niin kyl meikäläisen napavoimassa on sulattamista mistä saa ja paljon maksaa.
senkö takia kaikki pyöräilijät on kun viulunkieliä siis hoikkia poikia.
tää on jus niin tätä

----------


## YT

> AC:n käry ei kuitenkaan ole varma. Käsittääkseni B-näytekin pitää tutkia.



Myös B-näyte on tutkittu ja sekin oli positiivinen.

----------


## Matias76

> Ei auta kuin pistää Alberto eläinkokeeseen:
> 
> syötetään pojalle doupatusta lehmästä tehty härkäpihvi ja mittaillaan seuraavat pari päivää. Selviää ainakin onko selitys uskottava (ei silti välttämättä tosi).



On se uskottava. Lääketieteen historia tuntee satoja saastuneesta lihasta saatuja klenbuterol myrkytystapauksia. Saastuneessa lihassa saattaa olla jopa yli mikrogramma klenbuterolia per gramma lihaa. :No huh!:  Siitä virtsaan päätyneet pitoisuudet voi sitten olla kymmenien tai jopa satojen nanogrammojen luokkaa. (Public Health Reports May-Jun 1996,110:338-342, Toxicol Lett 2000,114:47-53)

Contadorin tapauksessa virtsan klenbuterol pitoisuus oli siis pikogrammoja. Tuskin siitä kovin paljon on ollut apua, kun muistetaan, että klenbuterolin puoliintumisaika elimistössä on luokkaa 25-39 tuntia.

----------


## I.S

Seli seli seli.... kuin Martti Vainio aikoinaan - talonmies A.Nyrönen antoi VAHINGOSSA douping-piikin, vaikka piti antaa B-vitamiinia  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  

Doupannu se nilkki on ja sillä selvä!

----------


## Matias76

> Doupannu se nilkki on ja sillä selvä!



Se on sinun mielipiteesi. Mutta noin pieni pitoisuus virtsassa ei ole kovin pitävä todiste.

----------


## mkpaa

http://www.bikerumor.com/2010/09/30/...r-food-supply/

----------


## brewster

Noitten aineiden eliminoitumisnopeus elimistössä tiedetään sen verran tarkasti että voidaan lääkitä turvallisesti ennen kisoja joissa voi olla näytteistys. Nyt vaan ei osattu ottaa huomioon että analyysimentelmät on niin herkkiä että varoaikaa pitää pidentää entisestään. No sitä varten on tuo saastuneen ruoan selitys takataskussa.  Uskokoon ken tahtoo. Asia on varsin selvä. Ainetta löytyi elimitöstä. Eihän siitä voi tulla muuta kuin langettava tuomio.

----------


## mantis

> Noitten aineiden eliminoitumisnopeus elimistössä tiedetään sen verran tarkasti että voidaan lääkitä turvallisesti ennen kisoja joissa voi olla näytteistys. Nyt vaan ei osattu ottaa huomioon että analyysimentelmät on niin herkkiä että varoaikaa pitää pidentää entisestään. No sitä varten on tuo saastuneen ruoan selitys takataskussa.  Uskokoon ken tahtoo. Asia on varsin selvä. Ainetta löytyi elimitöstä. Eihän siitä voi tulla muuta kuin langettava tuomio.



Niin ja nyt taisit unohtaa että tuo sama labra on testannu useammankin AC:n näytteen TdF:n eri päiviltä. Luulis sen sitten näkyvän niissä muissakin näytteissä?

----------


## Matias76

> Noitten aineiden eliminoitumisnopeus elimistössä tiedetään sen verran tarkasti että voidaan lääkitä turvallisesti ennen kisoja joissa voi olla näytteistys. Nyt vaan ei osattu ottaa huomioon että analyysimentelmät on niin herkkiä että varoaikaa pitää pidentää entisestään.



Mut mites kun edeltävän päivän tulos oli nolla? Normaalin klenbuterolin eliminoitumisen mukaan sen olisi pitänyt olla noin tupla kärypäivään nähden. Eli aineen olisi pitänyt joutua Contadoriin noiden kahden testin välissä.

----------


## rhubarb

Ja niitä proffia testataan aika tiuhaan kisojen välilläkin…

----------


## Schöne Scheisse

Aika jännää, että keskustelun laatu, esitettyjen mielipiteiden vahvuus ja perustelujen taso tuntuvat pyrkiväm lähestymään suomi24-luokkaa heti, kun aletaan puhua dopingista (ja jostain huippuajajasta). 

(Vai onko se samanlaista aina ja joka paikassa, mutta minä en vain sitä joka kerta hiffaa?)

----------


## asb

> Aika jännää, että keskustelun laatu, esitettyjen mielipiteiden vahvuus ja perustelujen taso tuntuvat pyrkiväm lähestymään suomi24-luokkaa heti, kun aletaan puhua dopingista (ja jostain huippuajajasta). 
> 
> (Vai onko se samanlaista aina ja joka paikassa, mutta minä en vain sitä joka kerta hiffaa?)



No tuo sinun kommenttisi on ainakin ihan suomi24-tasoa. Puskistahuutelun sijasta voisit täsmentää mikä kommentti täällä nyt on ollut ala-arvoinen.

----------


## perttime

Uskottavin selitys sille, että tässä on doupattu, on verensiirto.

Harjoituskaudella on otettu talteen verta, jossa on ollut vielä jäämiä mömmöistä. Tourin lepopäivänä sitten veret takaisin.

----------


## Hans Opinion

Just, just... espanjalainen söi huonoa ranskalaista lihaa...

Hans on vilpintekijöille erittäin julma, kävi tässä miten vain niin AC ylle on heitetty d-varjo... valitettavasti AC:n pistooli savuaa nyt omalla ohimolla...

----------


## VesaP

> espanjalainen söi huonoa ranskalaista lihaa...



NOT. Se ei syönyt LOISTAVAA ranskalaista lihaa, vaan roudasi jotain mömmölihaa Espanjasta asti. Olis käynyt vain Hipossa vetämässä Ranskan puolella 750 gramman Charleron härästä tehdyn sisäfileen triplaranskalaisilla niin pyörä olis lentänyt!  :Cool:

----------


## Schöne Scheisse

> No tuo sinun kommenttisi on ainakin ihan suomi24-tasoa. Puskistahuutelun sijasta voisit täsmentää mikä kommentti täällä nyt on ollut ala-arvoinen.



Se ei nyt mielestäni olisi palvellut kenenkään etua, jos olisin alkanut osoittamaan sormella posteja ja kirjoittajia, eikä siitä olisi nytkään mitään hyötyä, että rupeaisin perkaamaan kahden ketjun tekstit.  Mutta lieneehän se selvää, että joissain kirjoituksissa on selvästikin vaivauduttu ottamaan selvää faktoista ja joissain ei, tai että joillekin kirjoittajille on selvästi tärkeämpää esittää asiasta oma, jo vahvaksi muodostunut mielipiteensä kuin vaivautua lukemaan ja ymmärtämään mitä muut kirjoittavat. Jne.

Siinä olet kiistatta oikeassa, että esittämäni kaltainen kommentti eli keskustelun siirtäminen jonkinlaiseksi keskusteluksi keskustelusta ei ole mitenkään epätyypillinen suomi24:lle.  Sikäli olisin sen kyllä saanut jättää esittämättä, etenkään kun se ei taida tähän asiakeskusteluun mitään lisätä tai sen laatua parantaa.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Jos lihaa kuskataan espanjasta saakka -kait varmistuakseen että se on hyvälaatuista eikä aiheuta vatsavaivoja tai muita sairauksia ajajille- niin luulisi että se on testattu myös hormonien varalta. Semminkin kun tälläiset hormoni-tapaukset eivät ole ennenkuulumattomia. Todellakin luulisi.

----------


## stoki

> Uskottavin selitys sille, että tässä on doupattu, on verensiirto.
> 
> Harjoituskaudella on otettu talteen verta, jossa on ollut vielä jäämiä mömmöistä. Tourin lepopäivänä sitten veret takaisin.



Voisiko joku selittää mitä kaikkea hyötyä tällaisesta olisi jos omaa treenikauden verta annettaisiin kesken kisan?

Itse en vielä osaa kääntyä oikein kummallekaan kannalle, en Albertoa vastaan enkä sen puolelle. 

Toisaalta käry on käry, oli se sitten millainen hyvänsä ja tämä ynnättynä menneiden operaatio Puerton epäilyjen kanssa laittavat itsessä miettimään Alberton puhtautta ja onko lihateoria vain hätävalhe.

Toisaalta mitatun aineen määrä, täällä olleet tiedot aineen puoliintumisesta ja elimistöstä katoamisesta, muiden testien puhtaus ja kilpakumppaneiden ja muiden pyöräilyssä mukana olevien Alberton puolustelut laittavat miettimään voiko hammastahnateoria pilaantuneesta lihasta olla totta.

...Ja jos aine on tullut elimistöön lihasta, herää ainakin itsessä sisäinen ristiriita siitä pitäisikö kärystä rangaista vai ei ja kuinka rankasti. Toisaalta, kuten sanoin, käry on käry, toisaalta taas jossain määrin ymmärrystä saa se, että eikö edes oman tallin kokin laittamaan ruokaan voi luottaa. Pitäisikö huippu-urheilijan kasvattaa kaikki ravintonsa itse tällaisten tapausten välttämiseksi tai käyttää se ensin laboratoriossa.

No ennen kuin itse käännyt kummallekaan puolelle haluan kuulla vielä lisää tietoa asiasta. Siihen asti taidan vain kuunnella kummankin puolen perusteluja.  :Hymy:

----------


## Sambody

Anteeksi jos kysyn tyhmiä, mutta eikö tämän UCI:n lanseeraaman biologisen passin päätehtävä ollut juurikin narauttaa nämä verensiirtäjät? Eikö siinä juurikin seurata veriarvoja ja jos poikkeavuutta havaitaan(uutta varastoitua verta sisään tai muuta sellasta) aletaan keskustelemaan mitäs helvettiä on tullu tehtyä. Toki kissa UCI:n korruptiosta ja tähtipyöräilijöiden suojelusta on nostettu tämän vuoden mittaan pöydälle, joten tiedä häntä.

----------


## asb

> Jos lihaa kuskataan espanjasta saakka -kait varmistuakseen että se on hyvälaatuista eikä aiheuta vatsavaivoja tai muita sairauksia ajajille- niin luulisi että se on testattu myös hormonien varalta. Semminkin kun tälläiset hormoni-tapaukset eivät ole ennenkuulumattomia. Todellakin luulisi.



Tutki konteksti ennen hutkimista. Väitetty ateriointi tapahtui välipäivänä, joka vietettiin Paun kaupungissa, josta on matkaa Espanjan rajalle alle 50 kilometriä. Ei ollut kyse siis mistään mantereen halki tapahtuneesta kuljetuksesta. Kauemmas liha kulkee kesällä mökkireissulla Helsingistä Saimaan rannalle. Lihan myös toi maahan yksityishenkilö, joka osti tuotteen vähittäismyymälästä. Sitä ei siis koske lihakauppaa koskevat tuontirajoitukset ja määräykset.

Tapaus lienee myös ennenkuulumaton EU-alueella. En ainakaan tuolta Dopingpaukku-topicista muista tapausta, jossa urheilija olisi väittänyt saaneensa EU-alueella syömästään lihasta vereensä havaitun määrän kiellettyä ainetta.

----------


## asb

Luuletteko hei tosissanne, että urheilijat kuljettavat doping-laboratorioita mukanaan ja tutkivat kaiken syömänsä ruoan massaspektrometrillä? Kim Jong-Il tekee niin, mutta hän onkin mielenvikainen diktaattori, joka pelkää salamurhaajia. Samaa ruokaa urheilijat syövät, kuin mekin ja joutuvat luottamaan siihen, että tullilaboratoriot ja evirat hoitavat maataloustuottajien tarkkailun meidän puolestamme.

Edit: Luotatteko siihen, että sikafarmari suomessa ei syötä possuilleen kiellettyjä hormoneja keskustalaisen maatalousministerin suojeluksessa? Samalla tavalla hän menettää kilpailuedun espanjalaiselle sikafarmarille, kuin mitä puhtaana pyöräilevä urheilijakin tekee...

----------


## greenman

> Tapaus lienee myös ennenkuulumaton EU-alueella. En ainakaan tuolta Dopingpaukku-topicista muista tapausta, jossa urheilija olisi väittänyt saaneensa EU-alueella syömästään lihasta vereensä havaitun määrän kiellettyä ainetta.



Tän päivän painetussa Turun Sanomissa oli joku muu urheilija (en muista lajia saati nimeä) kärynnyt samasta kamasta, selityskin oli sama.

Eikös pöyhöseltäkin löydetty samaa vitamiinia? Selitys vaan oli vielä astetta epäuskottavampi.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## timoe

Klenbuteroli muuttuu riittävän isoina annoksina otettuna anabolisen steroidin tavoin vaikuttavaksi. Hevosten astmalääkehän se on alun perin, Mahtaako Alberto olla hevosenlihan ystävä. Anabooli auttaa palautumaan.

On tietysti teoriassa mahdollista että aineen 2-vaiheinen poistuminen on tullut tallille yllätyksenä, eikä kotiläksyjä, eli perehtyminen aineen ominaisuuksiin kertyvää tietoa päivittäen, ole tehty kunnolla...

Äkkisältään vain on vaikea kuvitella, että vaikka Clenbuterolia olisi ensiksi käytetty laittomia määriä lihan kasvattamiseen (anabolisena steroidina eläimelle teuraspainon kasvattamiseksi), niin tälläistä lihaa syötyäään vielä saisi ainetta virtsaansa mitattavan määrän. 

Asiahan olisi helppo testata: Alberto lukkojan taa ja sitten syötetään hormonihevosta, jonka lihan pitoisuus tiedetään, ja sitten pissanäytteet albertolta talteen 2 viikon ajan, ja analyysit...näkisi näkyykö.

siis häviää 5 päivässä, mutta uusi pitoisuusnousu virtsassa päivänä 10 mahdollinen  :Nolous:  ainakin hevosilla:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11348482

----------


## stoki

> Luuletteko hei tosissanne, että urheilijat kuljettavat doping-laboratorioita mukanaan ja tutkivat kaiken syömänsä ruoan massaspektrometrillä?



...niin, tätä itsekin meinaan ja annan ymmärrystä, että jos aine on oikeasti joutunut elimistöön ruuasta niin miten sitä urheilijana voi enää luottaa mihinkään. Vaikea se on Touriakaan kiertää syömättä. Se on tallien laitettava pystyyn omat maatilat ja testilabrat ja toimitettava urheilijoiden ruuat aina labran kautta maailmalle.  :Hymy:  Jos ajattelisi tilanteen omalle kohdalle, niin kävisi kyllä varmasti mielessä, että sen kun poljette sitten keskenänne jos syömäni pihvin takia saisin kahden vuoden kilpailukiellon.

----------


## timoe

> Tämä muuten *EI* pidä paikkaansa. Tiedän eräänkin tyypin jolla 50% raja-arvo ylittynyt lähes joka kerta ja EPOa tms. ei ole käyttänyt.  Hemppakin jatkuvasti 175-190 tasolla.



On olemassa perinnöllisiä hemoglobiinivariantteja jolloin Hb on niin korkea että nykyään henkilö vakiosti suljettaisiin hiihtokisoista; Eero Mäntyrannalla ilm oli poikkeavan korkea hemoglobiini luonnostaan, nämä tunnetaan suuri osa ja niistä voi saada todistuksen kun on tutkittu?

----------


## di luca

> Tän päivän painetussa Turun Sanomissa oli joku muu urheilija (en muista lajia saati nimeä) kärynnyt samasta kamasta, selityskin oli sama.



En tiä onko sama, mutta Bikeradarilta muistaakseni luin, että Lanzen Radioshackin kiinalaiselle ajajalle olisi käynyt just noin viime keväänä ja hänet olis vapautettu. Olikohan tuo nyt noin?

----------


## TetedeCourse

Höpö höpö - 2 vuotta sai 'kakkua':

RadioShack's Fuyu Li has B-sample confirmed, faces  two-year sanction
 
http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/50...-sanction.aspx

Nyt(kin) tutulta kuullostavat selitykset:

The *value that was found in Li’s sample,  was extremely low* - actually ten to *twenty times lower* then a WADA/UCI  laboratory can usually detect, according to anti-doping expert Douwe de  Boer: “Laboratories must be able to find 1.00 ng/mL, while a normal  threshold value is considered to be 2.00 ng/mL. The value of 0.05-0.10  ng/mL that was found in Fuyu Li’s body points clearly in the direction  of a contamination. On top of that, such a low dose would not help his  performance in any way.”

“I have no idea how the Clenbuterol came  into my body. All I know is that I have never taken doping products in  my entire career”, said Fuyu Li. “My role at team RadioShack was one of a  humble helper, nothing more. I am 31 years old and I know I could not  move up to a leading role in the team, I was just extremely honored to  be selected for this team and tried to do my job right. I have won the  China Games (the main national sports event in China) a couple of times,  which makes me a famous sportsman in China. I have a lot to loose in  China and nothing to prove anymore, in my country. There was no  incentive for me to do something crazy like doping and I did not do  that. Not now, not at any other moment in my career.”

Douwe de  Boer states: “The extremely low value points in the *direction of a  contamination*. Clenbuterol contaminations exist in food supplements and  in meat. Clenbuterol is often used to improve the visible quality of  meat. There have been several scandals in China, with Clenbuterol  poisoning of people by eating heavily contaminated meat. My best guess  would be that something like this caused Fuyu Li’s positive. I hope he  will be treated fairly in his process in China. 
*Doping rules state that a rider himself is held responsible for  irregularities in his body*. It will be hard if not impossible to really  prove how he did get the Clenbuterol in his urine, though. Douwe de Boer  agress: "Again, the poor food safety in China would be my best educated  guess.”

Douwe de Boer is a Senior Investigator and Biochemist at  the University Hospital Maastricht, the Netherlands and former director  of WADA anti-doping laboratory Lisbon, Portugal.

http://www.cyclingnewsasia.com/en/ne...-experts-agree

----------


## Matias76

> Äkkisältään vain on vaikea kuvitella, että vaikka Clenbuterolia olisi ensiksi käytetty laittomia määriä lihan kasvattamiseen (anabolisena steroidina eläimelle teuraspainon kasvattamiseksi), niin tälläistä lihaa syötyäään vielä saisi ainetta virtsaansa mitattavan määrän.



Ei sitä tarvitse kuvitella, se on jo mitattu. Klenbuterolilla kasvattettua lihaa tai maksaa syömällä voi saada virtsaan jopa 500ng/ml ko. ainetta (Public Health Reports May-Jun 1996,110:338-342, Toxicol Lett 2000,114:47-53). Contadorilla siis alle tuhannesosa tuosta.

----------


## m e r k s

> Tän päivän painetussa Turun Sanomissa oli joku muu urheilija (en muista lajia saati nimeä) kärynnyt samasta kamasta, selityskin oli sama.



Dopingpaukku-ketjussa enemmän läppää.

----------


## Kal Pedal

> Luuletteko hei tosissanne, että urheilijat kuljettavat doping-laboratorioita mukanaan ja tutkivat kaiken syömänsä ruoan massaspektrometrillä?



 Minä olen kyllä elänyt uskossa että suuret tallit valmistavat ruokansa itse GT:n aikana. Jos olen väärässä niin olen.

----------


## rhubarb

> Minä olen kyllä elänyt uskossa että suuret tallit valmistavat ruokansa itse GT:n aikana. Jos olen väärässä niin olen.



Et, oma kokki niillä on. Mutta ei omia lehmiä.

----------


## TURISTI

Mitä järkeä vetää clenbuterolia kisoissa, tai kisakaudella?

Sillähän tiputellaan painoa ja vedetään rasvat pois, eikai se niin anabolinen ole. Paino putoaa ja lihakset säilyy. Mutta mihin sitä kisakaudella tai kesken kisojen tarvitsee? Kerrankin olisin melkein valmis jopa harkitsemaan uskomattomalta tuntuvan selityksen totuudellisuutta...

----------


## Stone

> Mitä järkeä vetää clenbuterolia kisoissa, tai kisakaudella?
> 
> Sillähän tiputellaan painoa ja vedetään rasvat pois, eikai se niin anabolinen ole. Paino putoaa ja lihakset säilyy. Mutta mihin sitä kisakaudella tai kesken kisojen tarvitsee? Kerrankin olisin melkein valmis jopa harkitsemaan uskomattomalta tuntuvan selityksen totuudellisuutta...



Eihän sitä uskota helposti, kun tään keskustelu palstan kulta poju käryää.
jos LA olis kärynnyt samasta, niin voi sitä syyttelyä.
AC kärys nyt...uskokaa se facta.
Vaikka se oli se soturi pahaa Lancea vastaan.
Kummasti noita clembasta käryjä tulee. Eli pakkohan siitä on hyötyä olla.
AC pelkäs taatusti ,että andy voittaa tourin ja nappas pilleriä.
Ei tiennyt miten tarkkoja noi labrat on vaan nykysin

----------


## Deve

> AC pelkäs taatusti ,että andy voittaa tourin ja nappas pilleriä.
> Ei tiennyt miten tarkkoja noi labrat on vaan nykysin



Tuskinpa sitä päätöstä on ihan hetkessä tehty että täytyypä doupata, yksi huono puoli lisää tässä on se että voitto menee vielä pahemmalle doupparille nyt.

----------


## Soolo

Tässä hyvä ESPN:n juttu (sori jos jo postattu), mikä minua ihmetyttää on tämä kohta:

In a 2009 scholarly paper co-authored by Prof. Wilhelm Schaenzer, the Cologne lab director, he and two other German experts concluded: "With a detectability of clenbuterol at this low concentration, positive findings in residue analysis and doping control could be due to the consumption of trace amounts found in [livestock] feed or principally also in the water supply
http://sports.espn.go.com/oly/cyclin...e_d&id=5634190

Siis täh, vedestä voi saada Clenbuterolia?

----------


## Sambody

> Eihän sitä uskota helposti, kun tään keskustelu palstan kulta poju käryää.
> jos LA olis kärynnyt samasta, niin voi sitä syyttelyä.
> AC kärys nyt...uskokaa se facta.
> Vaikka se oli se soturi pahaa Lancea vastaan.
> Kummasti noita clembasta käryjä tulee. Eli pakkohan siitä on hyötyä olla.
> AC pelkäs taatusti ,että andy voittaa tourin ja nappas pilleriä.
> Ei tiennyt miten tarkkoja noi labrat on vaan nykysin



mieli
Piteesi
on rekisteröity
,harmi vain ettei kukaan
kiistä
etteikö cOntador olisi kärynnyt:
---------------------

Lähinnähän nyt ollaan keskusteltu onko Contadorin 'hammastahna-teoria' uskottava. Tästäkään varmasti ei tarvitsisi keskustella, jos tuo pitoisuus ei olisi noin naurettavan pieni pisara valtameressä. Tetellä oli loistava viesti tuossa aiemmin tuosta kiinalaisesta kaverista, joka on nähdäkseni selvä ennakkotapaus. Nyt nähdään minkälainen selkäranka UCI:lta löytyy, koska jos tuossakin tapauksessa todennäköisintä oli joku muu kuin tiedostettu douppaus ja silti tuli kaksi vuotta, niin kyllähän loogisesti ajatellen pitäisi bannia tulla myös Albertolle. Eri asia onkin sitten käsitelläänkö eri statuksen kavereita tässäkin tapauksessa eritavalla.

----------


## Matias76

> Ei tiennyt miten tarkkoja noi labrat on vaan nykysin



Kun nuo labrat kehittyy tuota tahtia (AC:n klenbuterol pitoisuus alle neljässadasosa WADA:n vaatimasta analyysitarkkuudesta), niin täytyisikö jossain vaiheessa ryhtyä miettimään jotain raja-arvoja noille dopingpitoisuuksille? Tehotuotettussa ruuassa kun aina on jäämiä hormoneista, joilla eläinten kasvua on tehostettu ja yli tuhatkertainen pitoisuus on todistettavasti mahdollista saada saastuneesta lihasta.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Uskottavin selitys sille, että tässä on doupattu, on verensiirto.
> 
> Harjoituskaudella on otettu talteen verta, jossa on ollut vielä jäämiä mömmöistä. Tourin lepopäivänä sitten veret takaisin.



Niin taisi Landisillekin käydä!! Tuo on kyllä erittäin varteenotettava vaihtoehto!!

Tuskin sitä Clenbuterolia nyt edes kannattaa kesken kisan käyttää. Harjoituskaudella kova sana, mutta ei kai sillä nyt mitään lyhytaista tehoa saada vrt veritankkaus tai spiidi?

----------


## asb

> Tehotuotettussa ruuassa kun aina on jäämiä hormoneista, joilla eläinten kasvua on tehostettu ja yli tuhatkertainen pitoisuus on todistettavasti mahdollista saada saastuneesta lihasta.



Paitsi että... hormonien käyttö lihantuotannossa on kielletty ainakin EU:n alueella ja samoin hormonien avulla kasvatetun lihan tuonti on kielletty. Elikkä EU:n alueella pitäisi olla mahdollista syödä lihaa saamatta elimistöönsä hormoneja, joilla on tehostettu eläimen lihantuotantoa (huom, pilkunnussijat, puhuin "lihantuotannossa käytetyistä hormoneista," joten ei tarvitse viisastella juomavedessä olevasta estrogeenistä ja progesteronista).

----------


## perttime

> EU:n alueella pitäisi olla mahdollista syödä lihaa saamatta elimistöönsä hormoneja, joilla on tehostettu eläimen lihantuotantoa



Pitäisi.

täydellisessä maailmassa...

Pienellä etsimisellä löytyy runsaasti aineistoa siitä, että mitään takuuta tuosta ei käytännössä ole.

----------


## Matias76

> Paitsi että... hormonien käyttö lihantuotannossa on kielletty ainakin EU:n alueella ja samoin hormonien avulla kasvatetun lihan tuonti on kielletty.



Aika moni muukin asia on kielletty ja silti niitä käytetään, jos siitä saadaan taloudellista hyötyä. Se toki on totta, että teoriassa ruuan EU:ssa pitäisi olla puhdasta :Vink: .

----------


## rhubarb

> Niin taisi Landisillekin käydä!! Tuo on kyllä erittäin varteenotettava vaihtoehto!!



Tä, verensiirto? Eikö se suivaantuneena vetänyt testoa suunnilleen kahden hevosen verran suoneen?

----------


## TURISTI

> Niin taisi Landisillekin käydä!! Tuo on kyllä erittäin varteenotettava vaihtoehto!!
> 
> Tuskin sitä Clenbuterolia nyt edes kannattaa kesken kisan käyttää. Harjoituskaudella kova sana, mutta ei kai sillä nyt mitään lyhytaista tehoa saada vrt veritankkaus tai spiidi?



No tuota minäkin ihmettelen, vai onko tuo turvallisin aine (käryjen välttämisen kannalta) parantaa hapenottokykyä ja nostaa vireyttä kun efedriiniä ei uskalleta vetää?

----------


## Kal Pedal

Le Equipe kertoo Contan veresta löydetyn viittauksia verensiirrosta. Eli veritankkaus-teoria näyttäisi pitävän/saattaisi pitää paikkansa. Cyclingnews.com:issa lisää.

----------


## TetedeCourse

Mielenkiintoista on havaita, ettei Contador kerää paljoakaan sympatioita ajajatovereiltaan - pikemminkin päinvastoin - Yoann Offredo (FDJ):

“It’s a story that we’ve been expecting. We’re not unduly surprised...
 Right now, amongst the riders, I can tell you that we’re not that shocked.”


http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/chav...-his-innocence

----------


## rhubarb

> Le Equipe kertoo Contan veresta löydetyn viittauksia verensiirrosta. Eli veritankkaus-teoria näyttäisi pitävän/saattaisi pitää paikkansa. Cyclingnews.com:issa lisää.



Ei vaan pissasta on löydetty (siis ehkä) muovimolekyylejä tms. joita käytetään veripusseissa.

Ehkä se olikin pissansiirto.

----------


## Soolo

> Mielenkiintoista on havaita, ettei Contador kerää paljoakaan sympatioita ajajatovereiltaan - pikemminkin päinvastoin - Yoann Offredo (FDJ):
> 
> “It’s a story that we’ve been expecting. We’re not unduly surprised...
>  Right now, amongst the riders, I can tell you that we’re not that shocked.”
> 
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/chav...-his-innocence



Jaa-a, tässä muutamia poimintoja...

What a crazy day in cycling with the news about Contador I only heard about it in the press I hope he is innocent
1:29 PM Sep 30th via web

and i think he deserves the right to defend himself mow
1:31 PM Sep 30th via web

http://twitter.com/andy_schleck

Just read that the substance found in Contador's samples is a value 40 times below the limits of the antidoping rules!
about 23 hours ago via web

If that's true, our political worth is less than zero! That's frustrating! I'm sick about that!
about 23 hours ago via web

http://twitter.com/manuelquinziato

Contador - I find the scientific evidence plausible http://tinyurl.com/2dqqk73 talk about making a raging bull outta 1 contaminated steak
7:39 PM Sep 30th via TweetDeck

http://twitter.com/mcewenrobbie

I'm back after train home and had saw bad news about Contador,hope he is innocent!
2:49 PM Sep 30th via Twitter for BlackBerry®

http://twitter.com/Roman86_K



http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/58...-too-soon.aspx

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/vaug...or-doping-case

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/bruy...rt-of-contador

----------


## stoki

Täh! Onko mulla mennyt jotain ohi vai puhuiko silmäpussi Porttila Tulosruudussa omiaan, kun puhui Contan antaneen kaksi positiivista näytettä Tourilla? Luulin, että kyse oli vain yhdestä lepopäivän testistä vai tarkoitettiinko nyt vain A ja B näytettä?

----------


## --SJP--

Ainakin Porttilan tuoreimman blogin mukaan olis kahtena päivänä ollu positiiviset näytteet. http://blogit.mtv3.fi/porttila/2010/...kaa-lounaaksi/ Tiiä sit...

----------


## stoki

> Ainakin Porttilan tuoreimman blogin mukaan olis kahtena päivänä ollu positiiviset näytteet. http://blogit.mtv3.fi/porttila/2010/...kaa-lounaaksi/ Tiiä sit...



Joo itsekin luin juuri kyseisen blogi-kirjoituksen. Näyttää Maikkarikin olevan kerrankin Suomessa pyöräilyuutisoinnin ykköslähde, kun kyse on dopingista.  :Hymy: 

Edit: Niin ja Porttila kirjoitti siis seuraavaa: 

"Contador testattiin Ranskan ympäriajon aikana neljä kertaa. Heinäkuun  18. ja 19. päivänä otetut testit olivat negatiivisia, 20. ja 21.  päivänä otetut testit positiivisia. Espanjalainen väittää, että hän söi 20. heinäkuuta, ennen testiä  pilaantunutta lihaa hotellissa, lihasta oli kuulemma valitettu heti."

"Julkisuudessa ei ole puhuttu espanjalaisen kahdesta positiivisesta tuloksesta, itse sain tiedon asiasta Timo Seppälältä."

----------


## Antti Kuitto

> Tuskinpa sitä päätöstä on ihan hetkessä tehty että täytyypä doupata, yksi huono puoli lisää tässä on se että voitto menee vielä pahemmalle doupparille nyt.



Meinaatko andya tolla pahemmalla doupparilla...?

----------


## Schöne Scheisse

Niin, kyllähän tuokin olisi ollut luettavista täältä tai tarkemmin sanottuna siinä asiantuntijalausunnossa, johon annettiin linkki, ja vielä tarkemmin sen sivulta http://www.velonation.com/Photos/Pho...diaid/568.aspx

(En hirvinnyt lukea Porttilan tekstiä, mutta päivämäärät osuivat silmään ja ne eivät näyttäisi ihan täsmäävän.)

----------


## Schöne Scheisse

> Tetellä oli loistava viesti tuossa aiemmin tuosta kiinalaisesta kaverista, joka on nähdäkseni selvä ennakkotapaus. Nyt nähdään minkälainen selkäranka UCI:lta löytyy, koska jos tuossakin tapauksessa todennäköisintä oli joku muu kuin tiedostettu douppaus ja silti tuli kaksi vuotta, niin kyllähän loogisesti ajatellen pitäisi bannia tulla myös Albertolle. Eri asia onkin sitten käsitelläänkö eri statuksen kavereita tässäkin tapauksessa eritavalla.



Siis ensi kädessähän dopingrangaistukset langettaa kansallinen lajiliitto. Kv. lajiliitto voi kai halutessaan ilmaista tyytymättömyytensä, mutta onko sillä suoraa valtaa vai onko sillä ainoastaan mahdollisuus viedä asia CAS:iin?

Fuyu Lin on arveltu saavan kahden vuoden kilpailukiellon ja Kiinan lajiliitto on ilmoittanut toimivansa asiassa säännösten mukaan, mutta en löytänyt netistä tietoa siitä, että tuomio olisi annettu. (Löytyi vain juttu elokuulta, jossa Kiinan lajiliitto ilmoittaa tiedottavansa päätöksestään kuukauden kuluessa.)

Muuten jossain määrin vastaavassa tapauksessa - jos hyväksymme sisäfileteorian - amerikkalainen uimari selvisi vuoden kilpailukiellolla, koska hänen selityksensä siitä, että klenbuteroli oli joutunut hänen elimistöönsä lisäravinteiden epäpuhtauksien mukana ja että hän oli pyrkinyt selvittämään lisäravinteen laadun suoraan valmistajalta. 

Slovakialainen tennispelaaja, joka esitti ottaneensa erehdyksessä äitinsä klenbuterolitabletin luultuaan sitä särkylääkkeeksi, ei onnistunut vakuuttamaan CAS:in jäseniä. CAS lausuu tuomiossaan myös, että vaikka käyttö voitaisiinkin nähdä täysin tahattomana, sääntöjen määräämä rangaistus voitaisiin korkeintaan puolittaa.

Em. tapausten perusteella Contadorilla olisi edessään vuoden panna, elleivät hänen lakimiehensä onnistu ajamaan asiaa niin, että itse dopinglöydös määritellään pikkuriikkisyytensä takia ei-langettavaksi.

----------


## Soolo

En ymmärrä tätä juttua yhtään.

Miksi Contador ottaisi halpaa ja helposti testeissä erottuvaa Clemua kun rahkeet riitäisivät paljon sivistyneempiin aineisiin?

----------


## vetooo

Porttila puhuu  blogissaan kahdesta positiivsesta näytteestä. Mitkä nämä ovat? Kahtena eri päivänä annetut näytteet vai jo positiivisiksi todetut A- ja B-näyteet (=2 positiivista tulosta)?

----------


## SykkeListi

> Porttila puhuu  blogissaan kahdesta positiivsesta näytteestä. Mitkä nämä ovat? Kahtena eri päivänä annetut näytteet vai jo positiivisiksi todetut A- ja B-näyteet (=2 positiivista tulosta)?



Luitko tuon Kauniin Kakan linkin tuossa yllä?

----------


## vetooo

> Luitko tuon Kauniin Kakan linkin tuossa yllä?



No perkele, en tietenkään. Joskus olen sokea ja joskus vielä enemmän sokea. Mutta olen lukenut Dr. de Boerin jutun jo eilen.  :Leveä hymy:  Täytyy kai laittaa niitä kuuluisia valoja päälle...

Tässä casessa on täysin olettavaa, että UCI vaatii Contadorille 2 vuoden pannaa. Espanjan pyöräilyliitto ei kuitenkaan tule rankaisemaan Contadoria. Tömön jälkeen UCI tulee viemään asian CAS:iin. Jotenkin uskon UCI:n antavan 2 vuoden kilpailukiellon, vaikka sen tekemä vapauttavakaan tuomio ei kovin paljon yllättäisi.

----------


## MV

> Tässä casessa on täysin olettavaa, että UCI vaatii Contadorille 2 vuoden pannaa. Espanjan pyöräilyliitto ei kuitenkaan tule rankaisemaan Contadoria. Tömön jälkeen UCI tulee viemään asian CAS:iin. Jotenkin uskon UCI:n antavan 2 vuoden kilpailukiellon, vaikka sen tekemä vapauttavakaan tuomio ei kovin paljon yllättäisi.



Olisi kyllä kiinnostava tietää millaisia dopingklausuuleja AC:n sopparissa on. Minusta olisi ollut viisasta tehdä Bassot, eli myöntää minimi (aineen löytyminen elimistöstä), kärsiä rangaistus ilman vastalauseita, ja käyttää aika treenaukseen. Sitä olisi sitten voinut pehmittää jollain "luultavasti se joutui elimistööni kontaminaation kautta, mutta koska aine on kielletty se on kielletty ja kärsin rangaistukseni kuin hombre." Kahden vuoden päästä AC on vasta 29, joten aikaa ainakin viiteen Touriin olisi oikein hyvin.

Vähän niin kuin O'Grady tms joka jätti Tourin kesken ampiaisen piston takia. Yliherkkyyden takia oli pakko laittaa kortisonia.

----------


## Kal Pedal

> Joo itsekin luin juuri kyseisen blogi-kirjoituksen. Näyttää Maikkarikin olevan kerrankin Suomessa pyöräilyuutisoinnin ykköslähde, kun kyse on dopingista. 
> 
> Edit: Niin ja Porttila kirjoitti siis seuraavaa: 
> 
> "Contador testattiin Ranskan ympäriajon aikana neljä kertaa. Heinäkuun  18. ja 19. päivänä otetut testit olivat negatiivisia, 20. ja 21.  päivänä otetut testit positiivisia. Espanjalainen väittää, että hän söi 20. heinäkuuta, ennen testiä  pilaantunutta lihaa hotellissa, lihasta oli kuulemma valitettu heti."
> 
> "Julkisuudessa ei ole puhuttu espanjalaisen kahdesta positiivisesta tuloksesta, itse sain tiedon asiasta Timo Seppälältä."



Kohta lehmät lentää jos Jari Porttilalla on (asiantunteva) skuuppi pyöräilystä. Silti muotoilu ja nimenomaan sitaatti antaa uskottavuutta.
Silti en usko- koska on Porttila kyseessä.

----------


## ketju44

Musta on hauskaa , että topicin "pääjohtaja" syö pilaantunutta lihaa  :Leveä hymy:  
Kumartaa jumalaane  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## vetooo

Jari Porttilan blogissa ovat seuraavat asiavirheet:





> Contador testattiin Ranskan ympäriajon aikana neljä kertaa. Heinäkuun  18. ja 19. päivänä otetut testit olivat negatiivisia, 20. ja 21.  päivänä otetut testit positiivisia.



Contador testattiin Tourin aikana varmasti vähintään 6 kertaa (19.7., 20.7., 21.7., 22.7., 23.7. ja 24.7.). ( Kohta 1.7 2) )

20.7. otettu testi oli negatiivinen. ( Kohta 1.7 3) )

 21.7. ja 22.7. otetut testit olivat positiivisia. 21.7. klenbuterolia löytyi 0,05 ng/mL. 22.7. klenbuterolia löytyi 0,02 ng/mL. ( Kohdat 1.7 4) ja 5) )

Lähde kaikkiin kohtiin: http://www.velonation.com/Photos/Pho...diaid/568.aspx





> Contadorin väite voi siis olla totta, jos ranskalainen hotelli jossa  Astana-tallin miehistö majoittui, oli tilannut häränlihansa  espanjalaiselta tuottajalta, joka oli syyllistynyt karjan kasvattamiseen  kielletyin menetelmin.



Ranskalainen hotelli ei ollut tilannut häränlihaa, vaan sen oli tilattu Contadorin ystävältä, Vuelta Castilla y Leon -kilpailun pomolta Jose Luis Lopez Cerronilta.

----------


## Markku N

Jos aine tosiaan on syödystä lihasta peräisin, niin siitä seuraa, että jatkossa pitää olla tarkempi sen suhteen mitä suuhunsa laittaa. Luomuruoka ainakin vähentäisi riskiä. Kaikkea ruokaa ei kai käytänössä millään onnistu testaamaan ennen syömistä,mutta riskiä voi helposti pienentää. Muutenkin voisi kuvitella, että urheilijan Tourin aikana kannattaa  aika tarkkaan katsoa mitä syö, eikä pelkästään dtestien takia,

Ja nyt alkoi tehdä mieli pihviä. Eiku kauppaan.

----------


## Oikku

> Jos aine tosiaan on syödystä lihasta peräisin, niin siitä seuraa, että jatkossa pitää olla tarkempi sen suhteen mitä suuhunsa laittaa. Luomuruoka ainakin vähentäisi riskiä. Kaikkea ruokaa ei kai käytänössä millään onnistu testaamaan ennen syömistä,mutta riskiä voi helposti pienentää. Muutenkin voisi kuvitella, että urheilijan Tourin aikana kannattaa  aika tarkkaan katsoa mitä syö, eikä pelkästään dtestien takia,



Aika hankalaksi menee, jos ei voi normaalia kaupan evästä suuhunsa panna. Esimerkiksi luomulihan löytäminen on Suomessa ihan älyttömän hankalaa, kun yksikään iso lihatalo ei moista tuotetta tarjoa, vaan jalostamoille tulevat luomulihat menevät tavanomaisten lihojen sekaan.

Contadorin tilanteesta tekisin itse seuraavan yhteenvedon: Jos uskoo, että Contador on käyttänyt klenbuterolia, oikeastaan ainoa järjellinen selitys on verensiirtoteoria. Muuten on toivottoman hankala uskoa, että hän olisi kyseistä ainetta käyttänyt kesken Tourin, kun saatava hyöty on minimaalinen ja kiinnijäämisen riski erittäin suuri. Samoin on äärimmäisen hankala selittää edellispäivän puhdasta näytettä muuten kuin verensiirtoteorialla.

Toinen vaihtoehto on uskoa Contadorin selitystä, joka ei ainakaan teoriassa ole mahdoton. Vaikka se pitäisi paikkansa, on hänen maineensa ja markkinarvonsa ehdottomasti kärsinyt todella kovan kolauksen ja hän on varmasti koko lopun uransa mielipiteet hyvin voimakkaasti jakava ajaja. Samoin pyöräily on jälleen saanut erittäin paljon ikävää julkisuutta, joka voimistaa suunnattomasti vallalla olevia käsityksiä lajin doping-kulttuurista. Tätä syntynyttä imagohaittaa ei voi torjua enää millään tavalla. Vahinko on jo tapahtunut.

----------


## Deve

> Meinaatko andya tolla pahemmalla doupparilla...?



Meinaan. Conta sen sijaan näyttää hyvää iskua läpi kauden kun Andy putoaa Hincapien kyydistä nousuissa toukokuussa.

----------


## Markku N

> Aika hankalaksi menee, jos ei voi normaalia kaupan evästä suuhunsa panna. Esimerkiksi luomulihan löytäminen on Suomessa ihan älyttömän hankalaa, kun yksikään iso lihatalo ei moista tuotetta tarjoa, vaan jalostamoille tulevat luomulihat menevät tavanomaisten lihojen sekaan.
> .



Onhän sen hankkiminen jokapäiväiseksi muonaksi hankalaa. Ei mikään ylipääsemätön ongelma kuitenkaan, ei ainakaan huippu-urheilijalle, joka muutenkin joutuu tekemään keskiverto meikäläisen kulmasta katseltuna paljon enemmänkin älyttömän hankalia asioita ja jolla on talli takana.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Hei nyt herätkää kaikki:

1; Huipputasoisen ammattipyöräilijän veressä on kiellettyjä aineita.

2; Pyöräilijä itse kieltää.

Ja nyt täällä ihmiset epätoivoisesti yrittävät selittää suurinpiirtein että on teknisesti mahdollista että se on saanut sen hengitysilmasta.

Mitkä nyt on tässä tapauksessa todennäköisyydet? 
Ja miksi ei nähdäkseni kukaan täällä ole ottanut asiakseen selittää Mosquieran (sp?) kiinnijäämistä?

----------


## lebig

> Ranskalainen hotelli ei ollut tilannut häränlihaa, vaan sen oli tilattu Contadorin ystävältä, Vuelta Castilla y Leon -kilpailun pomolta Jose Luis Lopez Cerronilta.



Astana tallin kokki Paco Olalla sanoo espanjalaisen lehden haastattelussa, että kävi ostelemassa Tourin lepopäivänä lihaa, perunoita ja pastaa Pausta  :Hymy: 

http://www.sport.es/default.asp?idpu...icia_PK=722519

----------


## Oikku

> Hei nyt herätkää kaikki:
> 
> 1; Huipputasoisen ammattipyöräilijän veressä on kiellettyjä aineita.
> 
> 2; Pyöräilijä itse kieltää.
> 
> Ja nyt täällä ihmiset epätoivoisesti yrittävät selittää suurinpiirtein että on teknisesti mahdollista että se on saanut sen hengitysilmasta.
> 
> Mitkä nyt on tässä tapauksessa todennäköisyydet? 
> Ja miksi ei nähdäkseni kukaan täällä ole ottanut asiakseen selittää Mosquieran (sp?) kiinnijäämistä?



Hereillä ollaan ja siksi juuri pohditaan erilaisia mahdollisuuksia ja sitä, voiko Contadorin selitys pitää paikkaansa. Positiivinen näyte on fakta, samoin se, että pyöräilijä itse kieltää. Faktat sisältävät ristiriitaiset väitteet, joten on luonnollista pohtia, kummalle faktalle on paremmat perusteet.

Tällä hetkellä vaakakupissa painavimpana painaa positiivinen näyte ja todistustaakka on vierinyt Contadorille, jonka on pystyttävä osoittamaan olevansa syytön.

Tuskin sinäkään voit silti sitä kiistää, etteikö Contadorin antamaan positiiviseen tulokseen liity kummallisia yksityiskohtia kuten edellisten päivien puhtaat näytteet, täysin epälooginen aine ja suunnattoman pieni pitoisuus. Näille kummallisuuksille on mielestäni nyt esitetty uskottava teoria eli tämä verensiirtoteoria. Tai ainakin se on uskottava, kunnes toisin todistetaan.

Mitä tulee Mosquieran käryyn, niin vaikka loistava ja menestynyt pyöräilijä onkin, ei silti viisinkertainen GT-voittaja. Mielenkiinto sukupolvensa ylivoimaisesti menestyineintä ja tämän hetken valovoimaisinta pyöräilijää kohtaan on aivan toista luokkaa.

----------


## ketju44

> Tuskin sinäkään voit silti sitä kiistää, etteikö Contadorin antamaan positiiviseen tulokseen liity kummallisia yksityiskohtia kuten edellisten päivien puhtaat näytteet, ........



 Eikös Seppänen kertonut tv-haastattelussa ihan hyvänkin syyn erillaisiin testituloksiin?

----------


## Oikku

> Eikös Seppänen kertonut tv-haastattelussa ihan hyvänkin syyn erillaisiin testituloksiin?



Tarkoittanet Timo Seppälää? Minulta on mennyt ohi, joten voisitko tiivistää. Arvostan kyllä Seppälän näkemyksiä suuresti.

Siltikin käryyn liittyy kummallisuuksia. Mutta kuten jo aikaisemmin mielestäni hyvin yksiselitteisesti totesin. Tämän hetken näyttöjen valossa Contador on käyttänyt kiellettyä ainetta ja siten syyllinen ellei toisin todisteta.

----------


## majis

Siis maailman on outo paikka. Maailman paras etappikisakuski, syö kaverinsa toimittamaa espanjalaista lihaa ranskalaisessa ravintolassa. Lihassa on hevosten astmalääkettä josta kulkeutuu pitoisuuksia Contan kroppaan. Lisäksi verestä löytyy viitteitä nesteytyspussien käytöstä. Eikö Conta ole vielä kertonut että hän tekee hyperventilointi harjoitteita muovipussi päässä. Vointeja Conta. Kyllä totuus paljastuu ja pääset jutusta olankohautuksella. Harmi että lähdit Astanasta, Vinolta olisit saanut lisää vinkkejä. Toisaalta kyllähän Bjarnekin osaa.

----------


## Kal Pedal

> Tuskin sinäkään voit silti sitä kiistää, etteikö Contadorin antamaan positiiviseen tulokseen liity kummallisia yksityiskohtia kuten edellisten päivien puhtaat näytteet, täysin epälooginen aine ja suunnattoman pieni pitoisuus. Näille kummallisuuksille on mielestäni nyt esitetty uskottava teoria eli tämä verensiirtoteoria. Tai ainakin se on uskottava, kunnes toisin todistetaan.
> 
> Mitä tulee Mosquieran käryyn, niin vaikka loistava ja menestynyt pyöräilijä onkin, ei silti viisinkertainen GT-voittaja. Mielenkiinto sukupolvensa ylivoimaisesti menestyineintä ja tämän hetken valovoimaisinta pyöräilijää kohtaan on aivan toista luokkaa.



Minä mitään kiistämään tai väittämään. Kysyn silti: Eikö ihan jokaisen kiinnijäänneen (oman selityksen mukaan) ole epäselvyyksiä? 
Selvennetään vielä: 
1: Huipputason ammattilaispyöräilijän verestä/kropasta  ei saa löytyä kiellettyjä aineita.
2: Pyörälijä vastaa aina itse siitä mitä se laittaa sisäänsä. 

Mikäs tässä tarkkaan ottaen edes on ongelma?

----------


## stoki

> Meinaan. Conta sen sijaan näyttää hyvää iskua läpi kauden kun Andy putoaa Hincapien kyydistä nousuissa toukokuussa.



Heh...ja toi todistaa mitä? Tuosta sun samaisesta lauseesta voisi yhtä hyvin vetää johtopäätöksen, että Conta käyttää aineita systemaattisesti.

----------


## Oikku

> Mikäs tässä tarkkaan ottaen edes on ongelma?



Ei yhtään mikään. Olen täsmälleen samaa mieltä näistä esittämistäsi kohdista, mutteivät ne millään pois sulje sitä, etteikö voisi miettiä, onko doping-todisteissa Contadorin mentävää aukkoa, varsinkin kun hänen leirinsä näin väittää. Kyllä se nyt loogiseen päättelyyn kuuluu ihan olennaisesti, että vastakkaisten väittämien argumentteja puntaroidaan. Tällä hetkellä puntari on kallistunut vahvasti käryn puolelle, mutta sataprosenttinen mahdottomuus ei ole sekään, että Contador tuolta luovii kuiville.

----------


## Kal Pedal

> Ei yhtään mikään. Olen täsmälleen samaa mieltä näistä esittämistäsi kohdista, mutteivät ne millään pois sulje sitä, etteikö voisi miettiä, onko doping-todisteissa Contadorin mentävää aukkoa, varsinkin kun hänen leirinsä näin väittää. Kyllä se nyt loogiseen päättelyyn kuuluu ihan olennaisesti, että vastakkaisten väittämien argumentteja puntaroidaan. Tällä hetkellä puntari on kallistunut vahvasti käryn puolelle, mutta sataprosenttinen mahdottomuus ei ole sekään, että Contador tuolta luovii kuiville.



Mitä "hänen leirinsä väittää" nyt on totuusarvoltaan niin heikkoa että asettuu loogisen päättelyn ulkopuolelle.
Minä (jonka totuusarvo nyt on mitä on) maalaisena väittäsin näin:

1: Conta kärähti

----------


## Oikku

> Mikäs tässä tarkkaan ottaen edes on ongelma?



Ja lisätään nyt vielä sekin, että onhan nyt äärimmäisen luonnollista, että tällaisen urheilijan käry herättää useita kysymyksiä. Esimerkiksi: Miksi hän käytti? Miksi hän kärähti? Miksi juuri tämä aine, kun parempiakin olisi ollut?

Ei kai täällä unessa olla, niin kuin epäilit, vaikka näihin kysymyksiin mietitään mahdollisia vastauksia.

----------


## MV

> Mitä tulee Mosquieran käryyn, niin vaikka loistava ja menestynyt pyöräilijä onkin, ei silti viisinkertainen GT-voittaja. Mielenkiinto sukupolvensa ylivoimaisesti menestyineintä ja tämän hetken valovoimaisinta pyöräilijää kohtaan on aivan toista luokkaa.



Ja lisäksi Mossen käry on ainakin päällisin puolin selvempi. Mitään muuta selitystä kuin kepulipeli ei ole, ellei sitten labrassa joku mokannut. Contan kohdalla on poikkeuksellisen suuri vahingon mahdollisuus. Sitä on hauska spekuloida, joskin lopputulokseen sillä ei pitäisi olla vaikutusta.

----------


## Oikku

> Mitä "hänen leirinsä väittää" nyt on totuusarvoltaan niin heikkoa että asettuu loogisen päättelyn ulkopuolelle.
> Minä (jonka totuusarvo nyt on mitä on) maalaisena väittäsin näin:
> 
> 1: Conta kärähti



No jos näillä pohdinnoilla lopulta päästään siihen lopputulokseen, että Contadorin väitteet ovat puuta heinää, voimme julistaa hänet paitsi douppariksi myös paskanpuhujaksi. Että olkoon tällä jauhannalla nyt edes se arvo.  :Hymy:

----------


## Kal Pedal

> Ja lisätään nyt vielä sekin, että onhan nyt äärimmäisen luonnollista, että tällaisen urheilijan käry herättää useita kysymyksiä. Esimerkiksi: Miksi hän käytti? Miksi hän kärähti? Miksi juuri tämä aine, kun parempiakin olisi ollut?
> 
> Ei kai täällä unessa olla, niin kuin epäilit, vaikka näihin kysymyksiin mietitään mahdollisia vastauksia.



Enhän minä viitannut edes tämänsorttiseen keskusteluun (paitsi ehkä "miksi hän kärähti"), arvostelen vaan ja ainoastaan näitä "Conta on kyllä varmaan syytön koska olen niin toivonut että se olisi puhdas"-kirjoituksia.

----------


## lebig

> Tällä hetkellä puntari on kallistunut vahvasti käryn puolelle, mutta sataprosenttinen mahdottomuus ei ole sekään, että Contador tuolta luovii kuiville.



Ainoa mahdollisuus mielestäni luovia kuiville doping -sääntöjen puitteissa tässä tilanteessa on se että Condator kykenee osoittamaan että laboratorion mittalaitteessa on jotain vikaa ts. Clenbuterolia ei ikinä hänen A- eikä B-näytteessään ollut. Tuntuu aika vaikealta, mutta voi sitä toki yrittää. 

Nykyisten tietojen valossa epäselvää on sanktioiden suuruus ja taho joka ne lopulta määrittää.

----------


## Schöne Scheisse

> Mitkä nyt on tässä tapauksessa todennäköisyydet? 
> Ja miksi ei nähdäkseni kukaan täällä ole ottanut asiakseen selittää Mosquieran (sp?) kiinnijäämistä?



(1) Vähemmän todennäköinen ei aina ole vähemmän mahdollinen. Todennäköisyys sille, että Ranskan ympäriajon voittaja jää kiinni dopingtestissä on, hetkinen, jotain 1/97 - kun taas todennäköisyys sille, että katalonialaiselta lihakauppiaalta ostetun sisäfileen syöneeltä ihmiseltä otetussa virtsanäytteessä on saksalaisen antidopinglaboratorion skriinissä näkyvä pitoisuus klenbuterolia on, no, en osaa edes arvata.

(2) Plasmanlaajentajaa on kohtalaisen paljon vaikeampaa saada elimistöönsä tahattomasti ja tietämättään. (Tosin muistamme Kuitusen ja Jauhon selityksen siitä, kuinka he luulivat suoneen tippuvan pelkkää keittosuolaliuosta..) Mosquera ei myöskään itse ole esittänyt vaihtoehtoista selitystä, jonka pitävyyttä voisimme täällä huviksi tai hyödyksi pyrkiä arvioimaan.

----------


## Oikku

> Ainoa mahdollisuus mielestäni luovia kuiville doping -sääntöjen puitteissa tässä tilanteessa on se että Condator kykenee osoittamaan että laboratorion mittalaitteessa on jotain vikaa ts. Clenbuterolia ei ikinä hänen A- eikä B-näytteessään ollut. Tuntuu aika vaikealta, mutta voi sitä toki yrittää. 
> 
> Nykyisten tietojen valossa epäselvää on sanktioiden suuruus ja taho joka ne lopulta määrittää.



En ole kovin hyvin perillä mahdollisesti sanktioon vaikuttavista seikoista, mutta sellaisessa käsityksessä, että vastaavantyyppisissä tapauksissa on voinut päästä lyhennetyllä kiellolla. Joissain - enkä nyt puhu välttämättä vastaavista - doping-rikkeissä on hyvillä selityksillä päässyt varoituksella. En osaa sanoa, tuleeko varoitus missään tapauksessa kysymykseen, mutta se olisi jo kuiville luovimista mielestäni.

Tuo laboratorion testausmenetelmien kyseenalaistaminenkaan ei ole mahdottoman kaukaa haettu mahdollisuus, vaikkakin todennäköisesti olisi täysin turha yritys. Contadorin joukot kääntävät varmasti tarvittaessa kaikki mahdolliset kivet.

----------


## Deve

> Heh...ja toi todistaa mitä? Tuosta sun samaisesta lauseesta voisi yhtä hyvin vetää johtopäätöksen, että Conta käyttää aineita systemaattisesti.



Varmasti voi. Mut tilannehan on se että Andy ei oo muutamaa klassikkokisaa lukuunottamatta näyttänyt yhtään mitään kuntoa muuta kuin Tourissa. Mulle riitti viime kesänä pro-kisojen seuraaminen kun muisti miten paskasti kaveri ajoi keväällä, grupetto pudotti Andyn Tirreno-Adriaticossa ja vielä toukokuussa Hincapie pudotti Kaliforniassa, ja sitten lennetään Contan kanssa ylös Tourmaletia heinäkuussa. Ja tämä selitetään sillä että ollaan huippukunnossa vasta Tourissa, hyvin löytyy proffille watteja jalkoihin kun päätetään kaivaa paras isku ulos  :No huh!:

----------


## ketju44

> Tarkoittanet Timo Seppälää? Minulta on mennyt ohi, joten voisitko tiivistää. Arvostan kyllä Seppälän näkemyksiä suuresti.
>  .



 No Seppälä tietysti  :Nolous:  .  Oikeastaan kysyin mitä hän kokonaisuudessaan sanoin koska itseltäkin meni pahasti ohi . Olin puhelimessa samalla , mutta selitti asiaa jotenkin virtsan ja sen aineen suhteella jne.  Joku vois olla kuunnellut koko haastattelun ?

----------


## J T K

Jotainhan se selitti, että virtsan määrä vaihtelee elimistössä päivästä toiseen suurestikin, mutta tämä ko. kielletty aine häviää hitaasti.

----------


## OJ

Contador valovoimainen?

Onko jollain Willy Voetin kirja hyllyssä? Muistaakseni hän kertoili testanneensa clenbuterolia ennen kuin sitä annettiin kuskeille ja väitti vaikutuksen olleen oikein toivottava.

Ja saattoihan siellä olla koneessa muutakin, mutta ei vaan testissä näkynyt...

----------


## lebig

> En ole kovin hyvin perillä mahdollisesti sanktioon vaikuttavista seikoista, mutta sellaisessa käsityksessä, että vastaavantyyppisissä tapauksissa on voinut päästä lyhennetyllä kiellolla. Joissain - enkä nyt puhu välttämättä vastaavista - doping-rikkeissä on hyvillä selityksillä päässyt varoituksella. En osaa sanoa, tuleeko varoitus missään tapauksessa kysymykseen, mutta se olisi jo kuiville luovimista mielestäni.



Espanjan lehdistössä kiertää huhuja, että UCI olisi ehdottanut sopimusta 3kk kilpailukiellosta Alpolle talvikaudella ja asian pitäisi ratketa ihan muutaman päivän sisällä. Epäselvää on se, ovatko neuvottelut tapahtuneet ennenkuin käry tuli julkisuuteen ja miten sitten nykyinen julkisuus vaikuttaa asiaan.

Mikä sitten lienee WADA rooli, jos UCI ja Espanjan pyöräilyliitto pääsevät sopimukseen esim. 3kk kilpailukiellosta ? Jos WADA tyytymätön päätökseen, voiko se viedä asian CAS käsiteltäväksi ?

----------


## Schöne Scheisse

> En ole kovin hyvin perillä mahdollisesti sanktioon vaikuttavista seikoista, mutta sellaisessa käsityksessä, että vastaavantyyppisissä tapauksissa on voinut päästä lyhennetyllä kiellolla.



Ellen ole aivan väärässä, aikaisemmin mainittu amerikkalainen uimari Jessica Hardy on ainoa klenbuterolista kärähtänyt, joka on selvinnyt lyhennetyllä eli vuoden kilpailukiellolla. Hardy voitti juttunsa, jossa vastassa oli itse WADA, CAS:issa, koska pystyi (tai pystyi ja pystyi) osoittamaan ja yksilöimään klenbuterolin alkuperän tuomioistuinta vakuuttaneella tavalla. 

Kiinlaisen pyöräilijän Fuyu Lin tapaus on ilmeisesti vielä auki, kuten saksalaisen pöytätennispelaajan Dimitrij Ovtcharovin vielä tuoreempi tapaus.

Contadorin kannalta huolestuttava ennakkotapaus on espanjalaisen pikaaiturin Josephine Onyia, jonka Espanjan yleisurheiluliitto oli vapauttanut. IAAF vei jutun CAS:iin ja voitti syyskuussa 2009 eli Onyia sai kahden vuoden kilpailukiellon.  Päätöksessään tuomioistuin totesi, että mikään niistä seikoista, joita Onyian puolustukseksi oli esitetty,  ei riitä vapauttavaan tuomioon tai edes tuomion lieventämiseen - ja ne seikat ovat presiis samat kuin Contadorin tapauksessa; Onyian näytteen pitoisuus oli jopa pienempi. 

(Nota bene: Onyia oli miltei samassa yhteydessä jäänyt kiinni myös eräästä piristeestä, mikä saattoi vaikuttaa tuomioistuimen asenteeseen, mutta lakia oli toki luettu kirkkaasti ja objektiivisesti.)

(Asiasta ja juridiikasta kiinnostuneille, tuomiot löytyvät pdf:inä ensimmäisten googleosumien joukossa.)

Näyttäisikin siltä, että ellei jostain ilmesty lihakauppiasta, joka käsi Raamatulla vannoo ostaneensa sen häränruhon, josta sisäfile oli peräisin, mieheltä, joka puolestaan kertoo ostaneensa sen lihantuottajalta, joka itku silmässä tunnustaa maksaneensa välittäjälle, joka toimitti hänelle pimeää klenbuterolia, ja kaikesta löytyy rahajälki, Alberto on peruuttamattomasti kusessa.

----------


## gali

Ikävä et taas ollaan d-suossa, vaikka tovi jo toivottiin , että d-vitamiinin käyttö olisi vähentynyt.

Andyn tason heittelyä olen myös ihmetellyt. Kuinka kuukausi ennen touria on ihan ulkona kärkikahinoista , körötellen ö-ryhmässä ja Tourilla lähes maailman paras ja sitten taas jokunen viikko Tourista ei mitään kuntoa.
Toivotaan että Contan tilanne selviää tosin WADA:n säännöissä 0 0 0 ja ja joku lukema on douppia.
Myös toi liha selitys on niin huono ja hassu, et siitä vois jo pienen sanktion antaa.

----------


## ketju44

> Andyn tason heittelyä olen myös ihmetellyt. Kuinka kuukausi ennen touria on ihan ulkona kärkikahinoista , körötellen ö-ryhmässä ja Tourilla lähes maailman paras ja sitten taas jokunen viikko Tourista ei mitään kuntoa.



 Jospa tilanne onkin sellainen ettei Andy "puhtaana" voinut tähdätä kuntoaan muuhun kuin touriin ? Conta painoi menemään satsia kiskoen  :Sarkastinen: 
 Kukaan oikeesti tuolla puhtaana ajele  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Brunberg

Ei sitä superhuippukuntoa kauaa pysty yllä pitämään vaikka olisikin satsilla ja kyllähän siitä oli puhetta, että se huippukunto ajoitetaan tourillakin vaikka viimeiselle viikolle, satsia or nöy.

----------


## Markku N

> Ikävä et taas ollaan d-suossa, vaikka tovi jo toivottiin , että d-vitamiinin käyttö olisi vähentynyt.
> 
> Andyn tason heittelyä olen myös ihmetellyt. Kuinka kuukausi ennen touria on ihan ulkona kärkikahinoista , körötellen ö-ryhmässä ja Tourilla lähes maailman paras ja sitten taas jokunen viikko Tourista ei mitään kuntoa.
> Toivotaan että Contan tilanne selviää tosin WADA:n säännöissä 0 0 0 ja ja joku lukema on douppia.
> Myös toi liha selitys on niin huono ja hassu, et siitä vois jo pienen sanktion antaa.



Ehkä kisa kuukausi ennen Touria on lähinnä harjoitus. Harjoituksen kannalta ei ehkä ole tarpeellista olla kärkikahinoissa. jos tarkoitus ei olekaan kisata kärkipaikoista vaan tehdä harjoitus, huono sijoitus ei välttämättä kerrokaan huonosta kunnosta. Ja niinkuin täällä jo on sanottu, niin huippukunnossa ei voi olla koko aikaa.

----------


## rhubarb

> Enhän minä viitannut edes tämänsorttiseen keskusteluun (paitsi ehkä "miksi hän kärähti"), arvostelen vaan ja ainoastaan näitä "Conta on kyllä varmaan syytön koska olen niin toivonut että se olisi puhdas"-kirjoituksia.



Montako noita löytyy?

Teoreettinen spekulointi on hauskaa ja oikeusvaltion periaatteisiin kuuluu että syytetylle annetaan mahdollisuus puolustautua.

...

Olen itse, kuten olen tainnut mainitakin, "yli" tästä dopingista siinä mielessä että ainoa mikä vituttaa on se että vain jotkut jäävät kiinni ja niistä jeesustellaan niin maan helvetisti. Kaikki noista ihan huipuista käyttävät tai ovat käyttäneet jotain kiellettyä metodia.

----------


## SykkeListi

> ...Olen itse, kuten olen tainnut mainitakin, "yli" tästä dopingista siinä mielessä että ainoa mikä vituttaa on se että vain jotkut jäävät kiinni ja niistä jeesustellaan niin maan helvetisti. Kaikki noista ihan huipuista käyttävät tai ovat käyttäneet jotain kiellettyä metodia.



Mua taas vituttaa se, että ne kaikki käyttää jotain kiellettyjä aineita/metodeja. Se taitaa olla melko faktaa, vaikka todistusaineistoa ei toki olekaan. Lisäksi mua ottaa pattiin havaita se, kuinka hyvin täällä on douppausalan termit, keinot, varoajat ja muut vaikuttavat tekijät tiedossa. Sitä vaan miettii omassa pikku päässään, että miksiköhän...

----------


## Kal Pedal

> Lisäksi mua ottaa pattiin havaita se, kuinka hyvin täällä on douppausalan termit, keinot, varoajat ja muut vaikuttavat tekijät tiedossa. Sitä vaan miettii omassa pikku päässään, että miksiköhän...



Kun sanot "täällä" oletan että tarkoitat Fillarifoorumia?
Ehkä se johtuu siitä että me olemme vuosien saatossa pähkäilleet yhtä sun toista ajajaa joka jää kiinni ja selittelee?
Vai uskotko pienessä päässäsi että täällä rehottaa doping-kulttuuri?
Jos rehottaa kehotan ketä tahansa lähestymään: ostan mielelläni rasvanpolttajaa. Ehkä keskari nousisi yli 25kmh sitten.
Peniksenpidentäjiäkin voi tarjota.

----------


## lapierre

ja mitä tulee herra seppäseen siinä on mies joka vihaa kaikkia kestävyysurheilijoita.esim:jahtas suomalaisia hiihtäjiä vuosi tolkulla kun sai pojat kiinni niin rupes äijä jokskun johtajaks PELLE sanon minä.mutta eikös tässä nyt olla kaikki yhtämieltä siitä että ALPO on kärynny dopinkista sitä faktaa ei voi muuttaa.
äijällä on paskat säämiskähousuissa vaikka sanoo siellä olevan espanjan lihaa (pihviä tarkoitan.

----------


## stoki

> Lisäksi mua ottaa pattiin havaita se, kuinka hyvin täällä on douppausalan termit, keinot, varoajat ja muut vaikuttavat tekijät tiedossa. Sitä vaan miettii omassa pikku päässään, että miksiköhän...



A) Kaikki täällä käyttää dopingia ja tutkii kotilaboratorioissa aineiden vaikutuksia ja testeissä näkymisaikaa.

tai

B) Netistä taitaa sokea kanakin löytää tämän kaiken tiedon aika pienellä vaivalla, kun ammattiurheilussa kaikki mahdolliset keinot ja aineet taitaa olla moneen kertaan kokeiltu.

----------


## Pyöräpummi

> Lisäksi mua ottaa pattiin havaita se, kuinka hyvin täällä on douppausalan termit, keinot, varoajat ja muut vaikuttavat tekijät tiedossa. Sitä vaan miettii omassa pikku päässään, että miksiköhän...



Saattaa hyvin olla että juuri tästä syystä olet hävinnyt työmatkatempossa!
Mikä harmi kun ei enää reilulla pelillä pärjää!

----------


## SykkeListi

Niin, en todellakaan tiedä, mitä ajatella. 

Voimailupuolella alimman tason doupparit taitaa löytyä normisalin reinoista, pyöräilystä en tiedä, toivottavasti ei ole samankaltaista kulttuuria kammenpyörittäjien osastolla (en toki näin myöskään oikeasti usko asian olevan). 

Ammattilaisilla douppaus näyttää olevan normi toimintaa, jossa taitamattomat/huonotuuriset kärähtää, en tiedä sitten millä tasolla se raja menee???

Toivottavasti (ja uskoakseni) aika korkealla tasolla, onko se SM-taso, vai korkeampi, jossa aletaan vetää kaurapuuron ohella muita kemikaaleja???

En todellakaan tiedä, enkä syytä ketään douppauksesta, mutta ihmettelen vaan??? Että missä vaiheessa sitä mennään metikköön? 

Vai onko ne vaan tuhmat rahanahneet ammattilaiset, jotka douppaa, kun kaikki muut on puhtoisia pulmusia???

----------


## SykkeListi

> Saattaa hyvin olla että juuri tästä syystä olet hävinnyt työmatkatempossa!
> Mikä harmi kun ei enää reilulla pelillä pärjää!



Olen muuten pärjännyt ihan hyvin TMT:ssä kaurapuurolla, ainoastaan autot menee ohi, ja nekin ajaa Länsiväylää pitkin... :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> ja mitä tulee herra seppäseen siinä on mies joka vihaa kaikkia kestävyysurheilijoita.esim:jahtas suomalaisia hiihtäjiä vuosi tolkulla kun sai pojat kiinni niin rupes äijä jokskun johtajaks PELLE sanon minä.mutta eikös tässä nyt olla kaikki yhtämieltä siitä että ALPO on kärynny dopinkista sitä faktaa ei voi muuttaa.
> äijällä on paskat säämiskähousuissa vaikka sanoo siellä olevan espanjan lihaa (pihviä tarkoitan.



Läheltä tuota sotkua jouduin seuraamaan valitettavasti.
Sota-aikana tuollainen maanpetturi olisi ammuttu. Yleensä aineista joita tutkitaan ja dopingiksi luokitellaan, tiedotetaan urheilijoille. 2001 niin ei tehty Hemohessin osalta vaikka siitä jopa kysyttiin. Toki hiihtäjät douppasivat ja saivat pannansa kielletyn keinonkin käytöstä, sillä suonen sisäinen nesteytys todettiin myös dopingiksi, mitä taasen ei yleisurhelussa mitenkään noteerattu pari vuotta sitten.

Ja kyllähän siinä järeämpää troppia peiteltiin. Se on selvä asia se.

----------


## vetooo

Kerrotaan tässä nyt nopeasti Contador-casen uusimmat käänteet:

- Contadorin esikunta on käynyt ostamassa lihaa kyseisestä kaupasta ja  kiikuttaneet tuotteet Espanjan viranomaisten tutkimuksiin.

- UCI ja Espanjan pyöräilyliitto ovat neuvottelemassa Contadorin  kohtalosta. Huhujen mukaan osapuolet olisivat sopimassa kompromissia,  jonka mukaan AC saisi 3 kk kilpailukiellon muttei menettäisi Ranskan  ympäriajon voittoa.

- Contador pimitti positiivista testitulostaan Bjarne Riisiltä, joten  Mr. 60 % ei tiennyt välittömästi espanjalaisen kärystä. Contadorin  mukaan UCI kehotti pysymään vaiti.

----------


## Merckx

Ei herran pieksut - kun on tarpeeksi kova jamppa kyseessä, aletaan neuvotella kompromisseja!!?? Ja että saisi pitää Tourin voiton??  :No huh!:  :Vihainen: 

Ketjun nimenä voisi muuten olla tästä eteenpäin pääjohtajasta piccoloksi!  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Deve

> - Contadorin esikunta on käynyt ostamassa lihaa kyseisestä kaupasta ja  kiikuttaneet tuotteet Espanjan viranomaisten tutkimuksiin.



Heh, ei yhtään puolueeton taho siis tutki nyt tuota lihaa  :Leveä hymy:  Tuloksethan voi arvata jokainen jo nyt.

----------


## vetooo

> Heh, ei yhtään puolueeton taho siis tutki nyt tuota lihaa  Tuloksethan voi arvata jokainen jo nyt.



Sitä tässä itsekin naureskelen.  :Leveä hymy:  Pitäisi varmaan tilata hitusen puolueettomalta taholta tämä tutkimus. Ja mitenköhän tämä lihatutkimus aiotaan toteuttaa? Ostiko Contadorin esikunta sen lihaliikkeen tyhjäksi, josta se kuuluisa klembuterol-pihvi on kotoisin?

----------


## lebig

http://translate.google.com/translat...2F358176.shtml

Espanjalainen asiantuntija pitää epätodennäköisenä mutta mahdollisena sitä, että Alpo olisi syönyt doupattua lihaa.

Espanjalainen asiantuntija pitää mahdottomana todistaa tapaus, koska ko. lihanäytettä ei voi enää tutkia.

2008 Euroopassa tutkituista 45000 lihanäytteestä 20 löytyi Clenbuterolia

Espanjan lihantuottajain liitto on älähtänyt Alpon selityksistä ja aikoo tehdä omia tutkimuksia siitä, kuinka todennäköistä on, että lihan kautta voi ihmisen virtsaan kertyä kyseisiä määriä Clenbuterolia.

---

Internetissä näin jonkun laskelman, jonka mukaan Alpon olisi pitänyt syödä 5.4kg lihaa, jotta virtsassa todettu määrä olisi saavutettu. Laskelma perustui siihen kuinka paljon eurooppalaisessa myytävässä lihassa saa olla Clenbuterolia. Ruotsalainen dopingasiantuntija oli myös antanut Ruotsin televisiolle jonkun haastattelun, jossa piti Alpon selitystä epäuskottavana, koska lihaa pitäisi syödä valtavia määriä tarkemmin näitä määriä kuitenkaan yksilöimättä.

----------


## ketju44

MM kisojen selostaja P. Selin ilmoitti juuri selostuksessaan , että uskoo contadorin selitykseen lihasta johtuneesta positiivisesta näytteestä  :No huh!:  . 
Ei ilmeisesti lue palstaa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JKK

Kumma, että näitä huumetyyppien selityksiä kukaan viitsii edes kuunnella.

----------


## vetooo

Arvostettu hollantilainen pyöräilyjournalisti Mart Smeets (selostanut mm. vuosikymmenet Touria Hollannin tv:lle) uskoo Contadorin pääsevän kuin koira veräjästä "98 %:n varmuudella" (= maksimissaan 3 kk kilpailukielto talvikaudella, sama taktikointi kuin Danilo Di Lucan pannassa pari vuotta sitten). Smeetsin mukaan UCI ja WADA ovat palkanneet 6-henkisen asiantuntijaryhmän pohtimaan 0,05 ng/mL -lukemaa, mutta journalisti spekuloi "0,05 ng/mL -arvon olevan liian pieni ja biologisen dopingpassin tulokset eivät anna aihetta 2 vuoden sankion langettamiseen".

----------


## Sambody

Money talks bullshit walks? UCI:lle olisi 3kk kilpailukielto ja doping-käryn julistaminen ruokamyrkytykseksi melkoisesta imagollisesta paskakasasta loihdittu puolustusvoitto.

----------


## vetooo

> Money talks bullshit walks? UCI:lle olisi 3kk kilpailukielto ja doping-käryn julistaminen ruokamyrkytykseksi melkoisesta imagollisesta paskakasasta loihdittu puolustusvoitto.



Itse asiassa koko juttua ei ollut tarkoitus julkaista lainkaan tässä vaiheessa. Eräs saksalainen media (en nyt muista tarkkaa nimeä) sai omia lähteitään pitkin (todennäköisesti kölniläislaboratorion työntekijä) vihiä tästä Contadorin kärystä. UCI oli "pakko" julkaista AC:n positiivinen testitulos nyt, sillä saksalaisen median pelättiin vuotavan tieto "millä hetkellä hyvänsä". 

Suurimman show'n tästä saa aikaiseksi UCI, joka menettää kaiken sen uskottavuuden rippeet, jotka sillä on vielä ollut tai onko niitä ollut ylipäätänsä enää lainkaan. UCI:n suurin virhe oli ylipäätänsä olla julkaisematta Contadorin käryä, joka oli selvillä jo elokuun lopulla. Miksi asiaa piti pimittää yli kuukausi? UCI ei ole kertonut syytä uutisen pihtaamiselle. Contador on tässä ainoana lähteenä, ja hänen mukaansa "UCI kehotti olemaan vaiti". Tiedä sitten mikä tässä on totuus...

----------


## Deve

> Suurimman show'n tästä saa aikaiseksi UCI, joka menettää kaiken sen uskottavuuden rippeet, jotka sillä on vielä ollut tai onko niitä ollut ylipäätänsä enää lainkaan. UCI:n suurin virhe oli ylipäätänsä olla julkaisematta Contadorin käryä, joka oli selvillä jo elokuun lopulla. Miksi asiaa piti pimittää yli kuukausi? UCI ei ole kertonut syytä uutisen pihtaamiselle. Contador on tässä ainoana lähteenä, ja hänen mukaansa "UCI kehotti olemaan vaiti". Tiedä sitten mikä tässä on totuus...



UCI ei halua että isot nimet käryää, huonoa mainosta lajille, tässäkin yritetty pimittää tätä käryä mutta ei onnistuttu. Montahan positiviista näytettä onkaan onnistuttu lakaisemaan maton alle vaikka viimeisen 10 vuoden aikana?

----------


## Hans Opinion

AC on lajille niin valovoimainen tähti että UCI ja muut lajista elävät tahot menettävät  hynää jos hidalgo poistuu näyttämöiltä... ainakin Espanjassa laij saattaa vajota "syvälle" jos AC ei ole mukana. Tässä valossa ihmetyttää että asia edes nostettiin esille jos kääkkä ei ole 100% saletti... tai no salettihan käry on mutta sen pitäisi olla kaikilta osiltaan niin selvä että jossittelulle ei ole varaa  ja sitten kun kärytty on niin kilpailukielto päälle .fi... tai siis .com

Näillä lastuilla on jauhettu pitkään ja hartaasti käryistä ja näkökulmat vaitelevat urheilijan oikeusturvasta elinikäiseen pannaan. Hansin mielestä asiassa ei voida kuunnella mitään selityksiä jos meinataan aikuisten oikeasti vaikuttaa d-ongelmaan, käry kun käy niin kieltoa päälle ja toisesta kääkästä elinikäistä. Säännöt pitää olla niin selvät että tällaiset huijarit eivät pääse pälkähästä pihvillä ym. seli-seli-selityksillä.

----------


## lebig

UCI on aika vaikeassa tilanteessa, kun vastaavia ennakkotapauksia on olemassa ja niissä on toimittu doping-säännösten mukaan. Tilanne olisi erilainen, jos kyseessä olisi ensimmäinen tapaus.

Toisaalta tilanteesta tulee aika merkillinen, jos Alpolle lievä tuomio tai ei tuomiota ollenkaan ja sitten asia viedään CAS, jossa vastakkaisina osapuolina Alpo, UCI ja Espanjan Pyöräilyliitto vs. WADA tai esim. AFLD. Lieneeköhän CAS ikinä käsitelty vastaavaa tapausta, jossa urheilijalle olisi vaadittu isompia sanktioita ?

Uskoisin, että jotenkin WADA ja UCI pääsevät johonkin hyväksyttävään ja  median ryöpytykset kestävään ratkaisuun.... kabinettipolitiikkaa kai tämä tästä eteenpäin lähinnä on.

----------


## vetooo

> UCI oli "pakko" julkaista AC:n positiivinen testitulos nyt, sillä saksalaisen median pelättiin vuotavan tieto "millä hetkellä hyvänsä".



Täytyy sen verran tarkentaa, että Contadorin kärystä tiedotti ensimmäisenä hänen oma tiedottajansa Jacinto Vidarte. Ei siis UCI.

Lisää juttua tästä UCI:n vaimennuspolitiikasta: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cont...buterol-affair

Ja olen petriok:n kanssa täysin samoilla linjoilla. 2 vuoden pannan antaminen pitää tässäkin tapauksessa olla ainoa vaihtoehto ja sitten CAS:ssa katsottaisiin aikanaan onko jotain inhimillistä promillen todennäköisyydellä varustettua oikeusmurhaa tapahtunut.

Harrastan aika tiukkaa suhtautumista dopinghörhöihin, mutta en yleistä turhaan kaikkia maantiepyöräilijöitä samaan kategoriaan. Minulla raja menee tässä Alberto Contadorin tapauksessa. En pidä rikettä yhtä suurena kuin CERA/EPO-käryä, mutta luokittelen sen selväksi dopingtapaukseksi.

Pelotonissa on lähes 100-varmasti puhtain menetelmin sotkevia loistavia yleisajajia, kuten Ivan Basso ja Cadel Evans. Kirimiehistä varmasti suurin osa ajaa täysin puhtain jauhoin, Mark Cavendish ja Thor Hushovd vain muutaman mainitakseni.

----------


## buhvalo

Samaa bannia kaikille samasta kärystä. Oli sitten contador tahi li. Ihme p*seilyä jos pitää jokin eri vapaus antaa.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Aivan. Kiinnostavaa pli myös päätös julkaista espanjalais-käryt vain tunteja sen jälkeen kun Contan kiinnijäänti nousi otsikoihin. Että ei vaain taustalla ollut toive että ne hukkuvat uutistulvaan?

----------


## ketju44

> Pelotonissa on lähes 100-varmasti puhtain menetelmin sotkevia loistavia yleisajajia, kuten Ivan Basso ja Cadel Evans. Kirimiehistä varmasti suurin osa ajaa täysin puhtain jauhoin, Mark Cavendish ja Thor Hushovd vain muutaman mainitakseni.



No ei tasan aja  :Leveä hymy:  ! Kyllä inhimillisyyden rajoja rikotaan jos näin olisi. Sorry , mutta näin täällä meillä  :Vink:

----------


## Brunberg

> Samaa bannia kaikille samasta kärystä. Oli sitten contador tahi li. Ihme p*seilyä jos pitää jokin eri vapaus antaa.



Samaa mieltä, pari vuotta banaania kerran kun oli kiellettyä ainetta kropassa, varsinkin kun clenua ei esiinny kehossa luonnollisesti.

----------


## jvp

Alpu uhkaa lopettamisella.

Contador lopettaisi kilpailukieltoon

"_- Jos tämä asia ei ratkea suotuisasti, silloin minun on mietittävä, hyppäänkö enää pyörän satulaan, Contador selvitti espanjalaiselle televisiokanavalle._"

----------


## Kal Pedal

Ei voi muuta sanoa kun että Alberton good guy-image on kyllä ottanut todella pahasti turpaansa tämän vuoden aikana. Viime vuonna se oli se sympaattinen kaveri jota ilkeä Lance kiusasi. Nyt se on douppaaja joka uhkaa lopettamisella jos asiat eivät mene niin kun se itse haluaa. Eipä taida olla paluuta symppikseksi enään kaiken tämän jälkeen.

----------


## ketju44

byääääääääääääää

----------


## rhubarb

> Ei voi muuta sanoa kun että Alberton good guy-image on kyllä ottanut todella pahasti turpaansa tämän vuoden aikana. Viime vuonna se oli se sympaattinen kaveri jota ilkeä Lance kiusasi. Nyt se on douppaaja joka uhkaa lopettamisella jos asiat eivät mene niin kun se itse haluaa. Eipä taida olla paluuta symppikseksi enään kaiken tämän jälkeen.



Joo, toi uhkavaatimus ei nyt mennyt ihan PR-putkeen.

----------


## timoe

> http://translate.google.com/translat...2F358176.shtml
> 
> Espanjalainen asiantuntija pitää epätodennäköisenä mutta mahdollisena sitä, että Alpo olisi syönyt doupattua lihaa.
> 
> Espanjalainen asiantuntija pitää mahdottomana todistaa tapaus, koska ko. lihanäytettä ei voi enää tutkia.
> 
> 2008 Euroopassa tutkituista 45000 lihanäytteestä 20 löytyi Clenbuterolia
> 
> Espanjan lihantuottajain liitto on älähtänyt Alpon selityksistä ja aikoo tehdä omia tutkimuksia siitä, kuinka todennäköistä on, että lihan kautta voi ihmisen virtsaan kertyä kyseisiä määriä Clenbuterolia.
> ...



On yleisesti ilmeisesti eläinlääketieteen puolella tiedossa, millaisia annoksia clenbuterolia annetaan tuotantoeläimille kun niiden lihasmassaa halutaan kasvattaa, ja on myös tutkimusnäyttöä/julkaisuja siitä, millaisia pitoisuuksia se jättää teurastettuun lihaan.

Olisi siis helppo tehdä koe jossa 1)annettaisiin lihankasvattajien käyttämä vakio douping annos eläimelle, ja melko pian teurastaen (mikä ei ole asianlaita kun eläintä doupataan, onhan sen ensin kasvettava, juuri ennen teurastusta annettu aine menee hukkaan...), jolloin lihan pitoisuus olisi maksimaalinen...Ja sitten vaan syömään 500mg pihvi, ja pissanäyte kerran pv 2 viikkoa.... jos sitten hirmuiset määrät löytyisi clenbuterolia, olisi jotain uskottavuutta.

Huomionarvoisaa mun mielestä oli myös tuo aiemmin mainittu lääkärinlausunto jonka AC esitti. Siinä vain todettiin, että lihaa syömällä voi saada clenbuterolia elimistöön, eli että jos syöt clenbuterolia, saat sitä elimistöösi ;->. Se oli ihan nonsense lausunto. Lääkärinlausunnolla saa uskottavuutta asiaan kuin asiaan. Vähän kuin jos mä jäisin kiinni työpaikan huumetestissä, niin auttaisiko lääkärinlausunto jossa todettaisiin, että periaatteessa lihanpalassakin voi saada kokkelia kroppaan.

Kiinnostavaa tietysti on, kiihdyttääkö muutaman tuhannen km polkeminen aineiden poistumaa elimistöstä, tn ei.

PS Jos oikein olen ymmärtänyt niin EU-ssa lihan teuraserä ja alkuperätila on jäljitettävissä, oliosi hauska kuulla tutkimustulokset ko erästä ehkä jäljellä olevasta lihasta ja mahdillisesti ko tilaltakin otetuista random näytteistä...kas kun "puolustus" ei ole ehdottanut mitään tälläistä, vähän niinkuin CSI touhua??

----------


## Stone

> Ei voi muuta sanoa kun että Alberton good guy-image on kyllä ottanut todella pahasti turpaansa tämän vuoden aikana. Viime vuonna se oli se sympaattinen kaveri jota ilkeä Lance kiusasi. Nyt se on douppaaja joka uhkaa lopettamisella jos asiat eivät mene niin kun se itse haluaa. Eipä taida olla paluuta symppikseksi enään kaiken tämän jälkeen.



Juu ja rikkoi etikettiä , kun käytti Andyn väline ongelmaa hyväksi tourilla.
Eikö ne oo vielä kavereitakin.

----------


## BadRobot

Mistään lihasta tuo aine tule, lääkärit siinä ovat ollet asialla. Lääkitystä on mun mielestä käytetty painon säilymiseksi kisan aikana, kuntoon sinänsä tuskin. Keveillä ukoilla lähtee lihas ja voimat pitkissä etappikisoissa, taiteile siinä sitten. Käry ja tuomio, se on mun mielipide. :Cool:

----------


## J T K

> Joo, toi uhkavaatimus ei nyt mennyt ihan PR-putkeen.



Meni kyllä niin luonnonsuoleen kuin olla ja voi. How low you can go...? Mätää valuu sieltä ja täältä mutta hyvä niin. Ei ole ihan turhaa tuo testaushommakaan ja verkko kiristyy pikkuhiljaa. Toivottavasti tulee sanktiot, eikä mene ihan pelleilyksi tämä homma.

----------


## vetooo

> Käry ku käry. En osaa lajitella kiellettyjä aineita tai menetelmiä eri asteikkoihin, varsinkin kun tämä käry saattaa johtua veridouppauksesta.



Olen ottanut nämä fanilasit pois päästä jo pari päivää sitten, mutta minulle ei ole vieläkään valjennut, mikä tässä viittaa veridouppaukseen? Eihän klenbuterolilla pyritä alentamaan arvoja. Siihen sopii paljon paremmin Mosqueran (ja Garcia Dapenan) käyttämä HES.





> Toivossa on hyvä elää, sanoi lapamato. Varmasti on olemassa puhtaita pyöräilijöitä, itse en vaan uskaltaisi kertoa heidän nimiään. Kuukausi sitten olisit lisännyt tuohon listaan myös Alberton nimen.



Uskallan sen verran uskoa, koska Basso ja Evans ovat Aldo Sassin valmennuksessa. Ja näkeehän tämän hyvän kehityssuunnan Giron 2010 VAM- ja W/kg-lukemista. Siellä oli mm. 6,0 W/kg -keskitehot aika tiukassa. Kirimiesten kohdalla en näe "dopingin olevan täysin välttämätöntä".





> Huijari kuin huijari. Kahden vuoden paussin jälkeen olkoon omasta puolestani vapaa palaamaan. Ja ehkä innostun hetken jälkeen jopa kannustamaankin häntä kuten olen taas kannustanut Vinoa ja ehkä ihan vähän Bassoakin. Palataan tohon asiaan kahden vuoden kuluttua. Mutta jos jätkä pääsee pienemmällä rangaistuksella, tulen joka kerta huomauttamaan tästä caissistä. Pkele.



Suoraselkäisellä myöntämisellä saa pajlon anteeksi. Ainakin minulta. Vaikka Basson tunnustus ei ollut "täydellinen", niin katson hänen toimineen valovuoden eräitä sankareita paremmin. Sikäli ei täydellinen, koska puhe oli vaan "yrittämisestä" ei "käyttämisestä". Vinon kohdalla ei puhutakaan pelkästä tunnustuksesta, vaan siitä, miten valtavan paksulla värikynällä hän viihdyttää kilpailuja tehtyään comebackin.

----------


## ketju44

> Suoraselkäisellä myöntämisellä saa pajlon anteeksi. Ainakin minulta. Vaikka Basson tunnustus ei ollut "täydellinen", niin katson hänen toimineen valovuoden eräitä sankareita paremmin. Sikäli ei täydellinen, koska puhe oli vaan "yrittämisestä" ei "käyttämisestä". Vinon kohdalla ei puhutakaan pelkästä tunnustuksesta, vaan siitä, miten valtavan paksulla värikynällä hän viihdyttää kilpailuja tehtyään comebackin.



 Miten ihmeessä tämä liittyy puhtaaseen fillariurheilijaan  :Sekaisin:   :No huh!: 
Paksulla värikynällä piirtelee ihan varmasti "jälleenpuustattu" *Vinogurov !*

----------


## rhubarb

> Olen ottanut nämä fanilasit pois päästä jo pari päivää sitten, mutta minulle ei ole vieläkään valjennut, mikä tässä viittaa veridouppaukseen? Eihän klenbuterolilla pyritä alentamaan arvoja. Siihen sopii paljon paremmin Mosqueran (ja Garcia Dapenan) käyttämä HES.



Teoria on:

Löytyneen aineen määrä on niin pieni että se ei ole Tourin aikaisesta käytöstä doping-tarkoitukseen. Se, pitoisuuden näkymisaika (2pv.) ja mahdollinen plasmapusseissa käytetyn muovin molekyylien näkyminen viittaa siihen että kyseessä olisi ollut verensiirto 20. päivä. Veri peräisin jostain harjoituskaudelta jolloin myös clenbuterolia on käytetty, ja oletettavasti oma laboratorio ei ole ainemäärää kyennyt havaitsemaan.

----------


## MV

> Huomionarvoisaa mun mielestä oli myös tuo aiemmin mainittu lääkärinlausunto jonka AC esitti. Siinä vain todettiin, että lihaa syömällä voi saada clenbuterolia elimistöön, eli että jos syöt clenbuterolia, saat sitä elimistöösi ;->. Se oli ihan nonsense lausunto.



No jaa, ei se ihan niin yksinkertaista ole. Pharmakokinetiikka on tiede, joka tutkii lääkeaineiden imeytymistä elimistöön (ja -dynamiikka niiden vaikutusta). Joskus, itse asiassa melko usein, käy niin, että lääkettä ei imeydy verenkiertoon tai liukene virtsaan ollenkaan. BTDT. TJEU.

Silti tuntuisi yllättävältä, jos lihassa oleva myrkky ei imeytyisi maksan kautta virtsaan, se kun on se elimistön oletustoiminto.





> Lääkärinlausunnolla saa uskottavuutta asiaan kuin asiaan. Vähän kuin jos mä jäisin kiinni työpaikan huumetestissä, niin auttaisiko lääkärinlausunto jossa todettaisiin, että periaatteessa lihanpalassakin voi saada kokkelia kroppaan.



Onhan se sitkeän kaupunkilegendan mukaan mahdollista saada positiivinen huumetulos unikonsiemenillä koristellusta bagelista. Jotka, muuten, ovat maultaan täysin tuon riskin arvoisia. Tuorejuustoa, suolakurkkua ja kylmäsavulohta. Nam.





> Kiinnostavaa tietysti on, kiihdyttääkö muutaman tuhannen km polkeminen aineiden poistumaa elimistöstä, tn ei.



vai hidastaako?





> PS Jos oikein olen ymmärtänyt niin EU-ssa lihan teuraserä ja alkuperätila on jäljitettävissä, oliosi hauska kuulla tutkimustulokset ko erästä ehkä jäljellä olevasta lihasta ja mahdillisesti ko tilaltakin otetuista random näytteistä...kas kun "puolustus" ei ole ehdottanut mitään tälläistä, vähän niinkuin CSI touhua??



En usko, että tuo toimii aukottomasti. Joku mainitsi 40k/vuosi näytettä. Se on aika minimaalinen osuus kaikista teuraista.

Kannattaa myös muistaa, että jos tn saada tuollainen pitoisuus lihasta onkin pieni, ei se välttämättä tarkoita, että tuollaisen havainnon jälkeen tn että se johtuisi lihasta olisi pieni. Bayesin kaava, nääs. Tässä tapauksessa ero ei tosin ole huomattava.

Se veritankkausselitys on vaan niin luonteva. Riittävän yksinkertainen, muttei yhtään yksinkertaisempi.

----------


## rhubarb

> Onhan se sitkeän kaupunkilegendan mukaan mahdollista saada positiivinen huumetulos unikonsiemenillä koristellusta bagelista.



OT: Ei ole vain legendaa, muuten. Aiheesta on tieteellisempääkin aineistoa mutta Mythbusters voi olla viihdyttävämpää (Confirmed).

----------


## Antti Kuitto

Taitaa alkaa olemaan selvä peli: http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/pyoraily/ar.../1135260629490

----------


## J T K

Jep jep. Alberto, you can kiss my whiteboy skinny ass!

----------


## Hans Opinion

> Taitaa alkaa olemaan selvä peli: http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/pyoraily/ar.../1135260629490



Hyvä jos ei jää jossiteltavaa... toivottavasti on sanansa mittainen mies ja lopettaa kuten lupasi... toisaalta eihän vilpintekijän puheisiin ole luottamista...

----------


## vetooo

Parastahan tässä olisi nyt Contadorin kannalta tehdä täydellinen omantunnnonpuhdistus ja kertoa kaikki mahdollinen omasta dopingin käytöstä urallaan, Operaatio Puertosta, Manolon Oncesta/Libertystä, Bruyneelin Discosta/Astanasta ja tämän kauden Astanasta. Kommenttien painoarvo tahtoo laskea, kun vuodet vierivät eteenpäin (vrt. Landisin ulostulo vasta vuonna 2010).

----------


## TetedeCourse

> Parastahan tässä olisi nyt Contadorin kannalta tehdä täydellinen omantunnnonpuhdistus ja kertoa kaikki mahdollinen omasta dopingin käytöstä urallaan, Operaatio Puertosta, Manolon Oncesta/Libertystä, Bruyneelin Discosta/Astanasta ja tämän kauden Astanasta. Kommenttien painoarvo tahtoo laskea, kun vuodet vierivät eteenpäin (vrt. Landisin ulostulo vasta vuonna 2010).



Komppaan Vetooota tässä vahvasti - nyt mm kärähtänyt Kohl väittää ettei TDF:n voittaminen ole mahdollista ilman d-vitamiinia

http://www.fanhouse.com/2010/10/04/t...er-rider-says/

Olisiko aika rikkoa lopullisesti huippupyöräilijöiden keskuudessa vallitseva omertan-laki ... :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Leopejo

> Komppaan Vetooota tässä vahvasti - nyt mm kärähtänyt Kohl väittää ettei TDF:n voittaminen ole mahdollista ilman d-vitamiinia



Nyt vasta tajuan miksi D-vitamiini-ketju on niin suosittu foorumissa.





> Olisiko aika rikkoa lopullisesti huippupyöräilijöiden keskuudessa vallitseva omertan-laki ...



Toisaalta...

1) jos UCI itse on sillä kannalla, että tämä on erikoistapaus ja huolimattomuudesta annetaan 3 kuukautta, täydellinen tunnustus ei luultavasti houkuta JA tekee sinusta UCI:n vihollisen - ja tiedämme, miten silloin käy.

2) kun muita selvästi parempi urheilija kärähtää, niin silloin löytyy syy tuohon selvään paremmuuteen, ja taas kerran osoitetaan, että kannattaa ajaa vain rehellisesti, sillä kaikki doping-tapaukset paljastetaan. Puhtaasti ajavat Schleck, Menchov ja S. Sanchez (*) kiittävät ja osoittavat, ettei doping ole välttämätön.(**)

(*) en väitä näiden kolmen nimenomaan douppanneen, nämä vain sattuvat olemaan Tour:n päivitetty Top Kolmonen.

(**) pointti n.2 ei siis ole oma näkemykseni, vaan se, miten asiaa tullaan vääntämään kun selvästi parempi urheilija kärähtää. Vrt. Ben Johnson 1988 ja nykyiset tiedot muista tuon kuuluisan 100 m finaalin juoksijoista.

----------


## ejex

> Parastahan tässä olisi nyt Contadorin kannalta tehdä täydellinen omantunnnonpuhdistus ja kertoa kaikki mahdollinen omasta dopingin käytöstä urallaan, Operaatio Puertosta, Manolon Oncesta/Libertystä, Bruyneelin Discosta/Astanasta ja tämän kauden Astanasta. Kommenttien painoarvo tahtoo laskea, kun vuodet vierivät eteenpäin (vrt. Landisin ulostulo vasta vuonna 2010).



Joo, kaikki syy pannaan Bruyneelin ja Armstrongin niskaan. Enhän minä, mutta kun nuo isot pojat pakottivat!

Hm, kuulostaa tutulta!

----------


## ketju44

> .......toivottavasti on sanansa mittainen mies ja lopettaa kuten lupasi... toisaalta eihän vilpintekijän puheisiin ole luottamista...



 Tuskin lopettaa ja tekee paluun puhtaana , kuten Vino   :Sarkastinen:  . Ja kärjessä ajaa jälleen  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Marcus

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/10/05/sp...tml?ref=sports

----------


## NHB

No kai nyt on selvää, että muovin lisäaineet ovat peräisin samasta tournedoksesta kuin ylimääräinen hormonikin. Sattumalta pihvit pakattiin juuri sellaiseen pussiin, josta tuota kemikaalia irtoaa.

----------


## Pyöräpummi

> http://www.nytimes.com/2010/10/05/sp...tml?ref=sports



Aika hyvä yhteenveto siitä mistä on kysymys.
On ollut vuoden ajan mahdollista havaita plastiikkapussien ainesosia verestä. Kuitenkaan se ei ole vielä validoitu yksiselitteiseksi todisteeksi dopingista.

Mitä tästä opimme? Doping-tiimissä pitäisi olla mukana muitakin kuin lääkäreitä. Mm. fyysikoita, jotka voivat arvioida tarkasti eri laboratorioiden (ja valmistajien) instrumenttien käsittelykyvyn. Lääkäri saatta olla mestari doping-keitoissa, mutta se vielä riitä.

Näyttää todennäköiseltä että sitä verenvaihtoa tosissaan on tehty. Sen pitäisi näky muuallakin kuin plastiikka- ja glenbuterol-jäämissä.
Kiinnostuneena odotan että mitä muutoksia veriprofiilissa on tapahtunut ennen ja jälkeen vaihdon.
Muutenhan verenvaihdosta ei pitäisi olla hyötyä.

----------


## tiger

Tämä alkaa olla aika selvä tapaus. Ei ainoastaan Clentador ole kusessa, mutta vaikuttaa vähän siltä että myös UCI:lla olisi paskaa makkarassa. Tiesivät asiasta jo elokuussa, pyysivät Alpua olemaan hiljaa, mutta sitten kun saksalaiset mediat saivat vihiä asiasta oli heidän pakko tulla julki. Olisivatko he lakaisseet koko jutun maton alle kaikessa hiljaisuudessa? (Perinteisesti, kuten tekivät aikoinaan entisen hallitsijan Armstrongin kanssa... kenties?)

  Ainoa outo seikka on, miksi muovijämät näkyivät aikaisemmassa testissä ja Clenbuterolia jälkimmäisessä - miksei samassa?

Kyllä tämä on taas jättikolaus pyöräilyn uskottavuudelle. Kauankohan tässä prosessissa kestää, ennenkuin Andy julistetaan Tourin voittajaksi? Mahtaakohan sitä ensi vuonna viitsiä näitä kisoja enää seurata, kun ainakin jouluun asti pitäisi odotella voittajan varmistumista.

----------


## rhubarb

> Kyllä tämä on taas jättikolaus pyöräilyn uskottavuudelle. Kauankohan tässä prosessissa kestää, ennenkuin Andy julistetaan Tourin voittajaksi? Mahtaakohan sitä ensi vuonna viitsiä näitä kisoja enää seurata, kun ainakin jouluun asti pitäisi odotella voittajan varmistumista.



Jaa mille?

...

Veikkaan että Andynkin näytteitä syynätään vielä uudempaan kertaan ennen mitään julistuksia.

----------


## Pyöräpummi

> Kyllä tämä on taas jättikolaus pyöräilyn uskottavuudelle. Kauankohan tässä prosessissa kestää, ennenkuin Andy julistetaan Tourin voittajaksi? Mahtaakohan sitä ensi vuonna viitsiä näitä kisoja enää seurata, kun ainakin jouluun asti pitäisi odotella voittajan varmistumista.



Tämän näytelmän perusteella on pieni epäily Schleckin veljeksiä kohtaan.
Eivät he kiinni ole jääneet, mutta ovatpa käyttäneet erään hyvin tunnetun espanjalaisen lääkärin palveluksia.

Kisoja en ehdi seurata siitä yksinkertaisesta syystä että se parasta pyöräilyaikaa Suomessa. Ihan se sama jääkö joku kiinni vai ei.

Niin siinä vaan taisi käydä että pääjohtajasta tuli taas tavallinen kirjanpitäjä.

----------


## vetooo

Frank osti Fuentesilta 7 000 eurolla valmennuspalveluksia pari vuotta sitten. Ei siinä mitään pahaa tai kiellettyä ole. Tämä lienee kuitenkin hyvin pieni summa, kun verrataan polkijoiden maksamia summia Dr. Ferrarin tarjoamista palveluista. Legandasitaatti menee jotenkin, että "Dr. Ferrari laskuttaa vakituisesta yhteistyösuhteesta puolet asiakkaan vuosipalkasta".

----------


## sorkan_fiba

> *Albuterol Clentador*



Ah, ma nauran niin sydameni pohjasta, etta se sarkyy: kusee muovia ja astmahitusia.

----------


## rhubarb

> Nyt kärähti Alberto, ei Schleckit, jos he ovat käyttäneet kiellettyjä aineita, niin varmaan joskus jäävät kiinni.



Kaikki eivät koskaan jää kiinni, se on epistä.

----------


## lebig

> Ainoa outo seikka on, miksi muovijämät näkyivät aikaisemmassa testissä ja Clenbuterolia jälkimmäisessä - miksei samassa?



Poistumisaika elimistöstä aineilla erilainen. Lisäksi Clenbuterol määrät hyvin pieniä... niitä ei välttämättä ole havaittu aikaisemmassa testissä. Alpolta otettiin muuten verinäytteet saman päivän aamuna kun virtsasta löytyi Clenbuterolia eli sen jälkeen kun mahdollinen verensiirto edellisenä iltana/iltapäivällä on tehty. Verinäytteiden tuloksia ei ole sen tarkemmin julkistettu, mutta huhuja liikkuu että Alpon biopassissa on ainakin heinäkuun osalta epäselvyyksiä. Näitä sitten ehkä tällä hetkellä syynätään tai lisätutkimuksia tehdään. Verinäytteitä ei oteta kilpailupäivänä, mutta tutkijoilla lienee Alpon ennen ja jälkeen TdF otettuja verinäytteitä käytettävissä.

Muovijämätestiä ei ole vielä muuten otettu virallisesti käyttöön eikä WADA:n  kiellettyjen aineiden listoilla löydettyjä muoveja ole. WADA lausuntojen mukaan sitä voidaan ainakin oikeudessa käyttää muiden näyttöjen lisäksi todisteena, mutta se ei yksistään riitä tuomioon.





> Kaikki eivät koskaan jää kiinni, se on epistä.



Sekin on vähän epistä, että ne jotka ei koskaan käytä ja pärjäilee, ainaski vähän epäillään.

----------


## Ilkee

Olen lukenut foorumia kuukausikaupalla ja nyt on pakko ottaa kantaa.

Myös contadoria fanittaneena pettynyt tapauksesta mutta eikö näitä alponyrösiä ja marttivainiota kuultu jo tarpeeksi, eihän näitä vahinkoja kaiketi juurikan ole sattunu testituloksissa....eikä sattunut nytkään.

----------


## rhubarb

> Sekin on vähän epistä, että ne jotka ei koskaan käytä ja pärjäilee, ainaski vähän epäillään.



Ei sellaisia olekaan.

----------


## ketju44

> Niin epätodennäköiseltä kuin se tuntuukin, niin puhtaasti pärjääviäkin voi olla. .



 Kenttäratsastuksessa se ratsastaja voi olla . Hevosesta en oo varma  :Leveä hymy: 
Ihmiset.................. Ei mitään saumaa kärjessä D-hemmoja vastaan

----------


## lansive

> Alkujaan tämän lähetti lebig
> 
> 
> Sekin on vähän epistä, että ne jotka ei koskaan käytä ja pärjäilee, ainaski vähän epäillään.
> 
> 
> 
> Ei sellaisia olekaan.



Niitä sanotaan apuajajiksi, eikä nekään pärjää jatkuvasti.

----------


## lebig

> Ei sellaisia olekaan.



Tämä riippuu mm. siitä mikä on kenenkin mielestä pärjäämistä. Uskoisin, että TdF TOP30 löytyy jo puhtaitakin pyöräilijöitä samoin kuin TdH TOP10  :Hymy:

----------


## YT

Doping huippu-urheilutasolla on niin kallista, että apuajajilla ei yksinkertaisesti riitä siihen raha. Hiihtopuolella homma on ratkaistu niin, että liitto maksaa.

----------


## kaakko

Aika hauskaa kun Contador jää kiinni niin täällä osa syyttää muitakin pyöräilijöitä dopingista. Tyyliin, että kyllä muutkin on yhtä syyllisiä. Tokihan muutkin voivat käyttää vaikka mitä mömmöjä, mutta turha sitä on syytellä, jos ei varmasti tiedä mitä käyttävät ja eivät ole kiinni jääneet. Tai ehkä Schleckin veljesten liha ei vain ole pilaantunutta.

----------


## asb

> Verinäytteiden tuloksia ei ole sen tarkemmin julkistettu, mutta huhuja liikkuu että Alpon biopassissa on ainakin heinäkuun osalta epäselvyyksiä.



Kuka huhua levittää (sinun lisäksesi)?

----------


## lebig

> Kuka huhua levittää (sinun lisäksesi)?



Mart Smeets hollantilaisen lähetysyhtiön (NOS) tekemässä haastattelussa viime sunnuntaina





> There  are suggestions that Contador may have been on the radar for some time.  According to the Dutch journalist Mart Smeets, his biological passport  has shown some irregularities and some experts felt that there were  grounds to suspect him of possible blood doping. The signs were reported  as being subtle and it is thought that no firm consensus was reached  between a panel of experts assigned to study the figures.




Lähde:  http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/59...ted-again.aspx

Linkki NOS sivuille, jossa MS haastattelu ei näköjään ollut enää elossa

----------


## PHI

David Walshin mielestäni erinomainen katsaus tähän Contador-jupakkaan:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/davi...-contador-case

----------


## TURISTI

> Parastahan tässä olisi nyt Contadorin kannalta tehdä täydellinen omantunnnonpuhdistus ja kertoa kaikki mahdollinen omasta dopingin käytöstä urallaan, Operaatio Puertosta, Manolon Oncesta/Libertystä, Bruyneelin Discosta/Astanasta ja tämän kauden Astanasta. Kommenttien painoarvo tahtoo laskea, kun vuodet vierivät eteenpäin (vrt. Landisin ulostulo vasta vuonna 2010).



Saako kysyä mitä mieltä olet Landisin avautumisesta? Uskotko miestä?
Mitä jos Conta vetääkin täyden avautumisen ja kertoo ettei kukaan aja ammattitasolla täysin puhtaana? Mites sitten se usko Basson yms. puhtauteen?

Kyllä tosta UCI:n meiningistäkin voisi mielestäni jo jotain tulkita mikä on homman nimi. Pelätään että kuskit käryää (kun tiedetään "ongelman" laajuus) ja koitetaan hoitaa homma parhain päin ja pitää tähdet kirkkaina ja show käynnissä.

----------


## TURISTI

> Komppaan Vetooota tässä vahvasti - nyt mm kärähtänyt Kohl väittää ettei TDF:n voittaminen ole mahdollista ilman d-vitamiinia
> 
> http://www.fanhouse.com/2010/10/04/t...er-rider-says/
> 
> Olisiko aika rikkoa lopullisesti huippupyöräilijöiden keskuudessa vallitseva omertan-laki ...



Mielestäni sanan "huippupyöräilijä" voisi vaihtaa "huippu-urheilija" -muotoon.

----------


## mja

> David Walshin mielestäni erinomainen katsaus tähän Contador-jupakkaan:
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/davi...-contador-case



Kiitos juttu linkistä ja vinkistä.

Kenties tästä seuraa jotain muutakin positiivista kuin yksinomaan yhden urheilijan kärähtäminen, siis nyt kun asiasta ilmeisen tosissaan puhutaan. Kenties uci lähtee täysillä mukaan dopingin vastaiseen taistoon, luultavimmin ei. Alla oleva poiminta PHI:n linkittämästä jutusta toi muuten mieleen parin vuoden takaisen keskustelun veridouppaamisesta.

Walsh:




> "You expect them in certain bounds but not a straight line of normality and I know that that has been the case with some riders. Some of the profiles show too small a variation."



Mörkeberg, 2007:




> We observed significant decreases in [Hb] and Hct in 7 riders during Tour de France 2007. Whether or not this is due to decrease in hemoglobin mass or hemodilution, or the latter solely, increases in [Hb] and Hct during prolonged stage racing seem unphysiological and should therefore lead to further examination of the rider



Tuolloin tää tanskalainen hemmo siis väitti, että hemoglobiiniarvojen tulisi luonnollisissa olosuhteissa laskea pidemmän etappiajon kuluessa.  Samainen kaveri on myöhemmin ihmetellyt mm. Hra. Armstrongin veriarvojen muutoksia jotka kertoman mukaan laskivat Mörkebergin ennustaman mukaan 2009 girossa, mutta pysyivät hyvin tasaisena saman vuoden tourilla. Seuraavan linkin takaa lisää tästä aiheesta:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/...levels-debated

Yhtä kaikki olisi ihan mielenkiintoista tietää kuljettajien, ennen kaikkea Contadorin, veriarvojen muutokset viimeisellä tourilla. Onko dataa jostain saatavilla? Mielenkiintoista voisi olla verrata esim. top 10 miesten veriarvojen kehitystä top 40-50 jamppoihin ja toisaalta esim top 10 miesten veriarvojen kehitystä ranskan tourilla verrattuna samojen kavereiden ajamiin touria edeltäviin etappikilpailuihin. Mikäli toi tanskalainen olisi oikeassa, voisi noista jälkimmäisistä arvoista saada potentiaalisesti paljon irti - vielä vuosinkin kuluttua. Armstrong tosin pelannut korttinsa hyvin tätä ajatellen, kun ei ajanut missään muualla kuin tourilla. 

No joo, mutta tää siis alaa täysin tietämättömän maallikon äkkipikaista pohdintaa. Sattuisiko täältä foorumilta löytymään joku joka tietäisi kertoa jotain tuosta tanskalaisen nykykunnosta: onko täysin unohdettu, vai julkisuuden kipeä tähdenlento jo syntyessään? Millainen IF noita hänen tutkimuksiaan julkaisseilla lehdillä oli?

----------


## TURISTI

Yks juttu tuli näistä D-asioista vielä mieleeni, eli onko asia niin, että vaikka douppaus olisi loppunutkin, niin katoaako kaikki sen avulla saavutettu hyöty oikeastaan "koskaan" ?  

Eli haen sitä, että jos esimerkiksi anabolisten avulla on nostettu lihasmassaa/voimaatasoja jollekin tasolle, niin vaikka käyttö lopetettaan, niin saavutetut edut eivät täysin katoa koskaan? Miten sitten EPO:n suhteen? Kuinka nopeasti punasolujen määrä laskee ja onko käytöstä mitään pitkäaikais hyötyä?

----------


## juseh

> Yks juttu tuli näistä D-asioista vielä mieleeni, eli onko asia niin, että vaikka douppaus olisi loppunutkin, niin katoaako kaikki sen avulla saavutettu hyöty oikeastaan "koskaan" ?



Joskus miettiny samaa. Ei esim. Myllyläkään taida ihan rupu-kunnossa olla fillarin kulkemisen perusteella.

----------


## rhubarb

> Yks juttu tuli näistä D-asioista vielä mieleeni, eli onko asia niin, että vaikka douppaus olisi loppunutkin, niin katoaako kaikki sen avulla saavutettu hyöty oikeastaan "koskaan" ?  
> 
> Eli haen sitä, että jos esimerkiksi anabolisten avulla on nostettu lihasmassaa/voimaatasoja jollekin tasolle, niin vaikka käyttö lopetettaan, niin saavutetut edut eivät täysin katoa koskaan? Miten sitten EPO:n suhteen? Kuinka nopeasti punasolujen määrä laskee ja onko käytöstä mitään pitkäaikais hyötyä?



Näinhän se viimeaikainen tutkimustieto kertoo, hyödyt ovat jossain määrin elinikäiset. Vaikka muutokset itsessään eivät olisi pysyviä, täytyy muistaa että niistä on kuitenkin saanut harjoitushyötyä käytön ajan ja se on (teoreettisesti) pysyvä etu.

----------


## MTBVespa

> Näinhän se viimeaikainen tutkimustieto kertoo, hyödyt ovat jossain määrin elinaikaiset.



  Sehän ihmeaine olis joka vielä Tuonelassa wörkkis... Elämä on ihmisen parasta aikaa, vai miten se meni...

----------


## Hans Opinion

> Joskus miettiny samaa. Ei esim. Myllyläkään taida ihan rupu-kunnossa olla fillarin kulkemisen perusteella.



Voima- ja uhotasoon näyttäisi jättävän pysyvän vaikutuksen... tulotasoon vaikutukset näyttäisivät muodostuvan pitkässä juoksussa myöskin negatiivisiksi...


Aamulehti 6.10/ STT 

Keski-Pohjanmaan käräjäoikeus on tuominnut ex-huippuhiihtäjä Mika Myllylän sakkoihin neljästä pahoinpitelystä. Syyttäjä oli vaatinut Myllylälle ehdotonta vankeutta.

Käräjäoikeus piti tekoja sellaisina, että ne voidaan sovittaa sakoilla. Oikeuden ratkaisussa painoi myös se, että osapuolet olivat sopineet asian keskenään. Yhden pahoinpitelysyytteen käräjäoikeus hylkäsi.

Myllylä sai 74 päiväsakkoa, joista kertyy maksettavaa 444 euroa.

----------


## timoe

> Näinhän se viimeaikainen tutkimustieto kertoo, hyödyt ovat jossain määrin elinikäiset. Vaikka muutokset itsessään eivät olisi pysyviä, täytyy muistaa että niistä on kuitenkin saanut harjoitushyötyä käytön ajan ja se on (teoreettisesti) pysyvä etu.



katsotaan nyt vaikka iso-arskaa nyt ja Mr Universum/Conan aikoihin...
katoovaista on mainen kunnia ja lihasmassa.

Anabolisten miehistävät vaikutukset naisiin jäävät osin peruuttamattomiksi

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Uskoisin, että TdF TOP30 löytyy jo puhtaitakin pyöräilijöitä samoin kuin TdH TOP10



TdH:ssa ei tainnut tulla yhtään puhdasta tulosta dopingtesteissä  :No huh!: 
joten varman uskon pohjalta kaikki TdH:n ajaneet ovat käyttäneet aineita ilman ADT:n lupaa - _kamaahan on auto puolillaan_ (J. Leskinen)

----------


## NHB

> katsotaan nyt vaikka iso-arskaa nyt ja Mr Universum/Conan aikoihin...
> katoovaista on mainen kunnia ja lihasmassa.



Kai Arnoldilla lihaa on aika tavalla keskiverto 40-luvulla syntynyttä enemmän. Mainetta ja kunnia ainakin löytyy.

----------


## Raikku

Heikki Kovalaisen kiihkeät puolustelu-vetoomukset eivät sitten kuitenkaan auttaneet?

----------


## Jack Bauer

> Heikki Kovalaisen kiihkeät puolustelu-vetoomukset eivät sitten kuitenkaan auttaneet?



Kuka on Heikki Kovalainen ja miten hän liittyy tähän keskusteluun?

----------


## TetedeCourse

> Kuka on Heikki Kovalainen ja miten hän liittyy tähän keskusteluun?



http://twitter.com/h_kovalainen:

Been watching Contador case, sounds like a genuine mistake, I hope they clear him of everything and he keeps the n.1 status! #fb      11:22 PM Sep 30th   via web

Of course we need to wait  for the definite results of Contador before judging but I just think  they don't often come out good in the end #fb      9:22 AM Sep 30th   via Echofon

I cannot believe #contador been tested positive, how disappointing is that?! #fb      9:42 PM Sep 29th   via Echofon

----------


## PHI

> ... Miten sitten EPO:n suhteen? Kuinka nopeasti punasolujen määrä laskee ja onko käytöstä mitään pitkäaikais hyötyä?



EPO:n käytöstä ei tietääkseni jää mitään pysyvää hyötyä käytön lopettamisen jälkeen. EPOa vedettäessä kehon oma punasolutuotanto tyrehtyy ja herää taas uudelleen aineen vaikutuksen kaikottua elimistöstä. Tosin tuon tyrehtymisen ja heräämisen välinen aika voi olla useita päiviä, jona aikana hemoglobiini voi pudota anemialukemiin.

Mielestäni jossain Tourissa tasaisena pysyvät veriarvot kertovat vahvasti Epon tms. käytöstä.

----------


## vetooo

> Saako kysyä mitä mieltä olet Landisin avautumisesta? Uskotko miestä?



Saa kysyä. Landisin avautumisen ajankohta olisi saanut tulla paljon aikaisemmin, sillä ulosannin uskottavuus on laskenut samassa suhteessa ajan kanssa. Kaikkea hänen laukomiaan juttuja en usko, mutta pääpiirteittäin ne ovat oikean suuntaisia.

Landisin ongelmana on se, että hänellä ei ilmeisesti ole kunnon dokumentteja (valokuvia, kirjeitä, laskuja, sähköposteja) antamaan puheilleen katetta. Käsitykseni mukaan Landisilla on ainoastaan päivälkirjamerkintöjä, jotka toki ovat parempia kuin ei mitään.

Landisin avautumisen taustoista voi olla montaa mieltä. Toiset sanovat kyseessä olevan puhtaasti katkeroituneen ja rahansa menettäneen reppanan tarinointia, ja toisten mielestä tässä murretaan vuosikausia jatkunutta käsittämättömän yhteinäistä vaikenemisen kulttuuria.

Testo-sankarin puheet on kuitenkin otettu jollain tavalla vakavasti, sillä liittovaltion puolelta on aloitettu laajat tutkinnat, joita johtaa arvostettu FDA:n (elintarvike- ja lääkevirasto) agentti Jeff Novitzky.





> Mitä jos Conta vetääkin täyden avautumisen ja kertoo ettei kukaan aja ammattitasolla täysin puhtaana?



Contadorilla on tietoa muutamien kymmenien ajajien dopinginkäytöstä, jos ja kun sitä sangen todennäköisesti löytyy, mutta ei hänellä tietenkään ole yksityiskohtaisempaa tietoa koko ammattilaiskaartista.

Voihan olla, että AC katsoi aika sivusta Manolon tallin d-toimintaa valtaosan sopimusvuosistaan 2003-2006. Mutta varmuudella hänellä on omakohtaistakin kokemusta Manolon toiminnasta. Tähän viittaa erityisesti, se että Saizin espanjalaispolkijoita lähes kaikki on liitetty Operaatio Puertoon.





> Mites sitten se usko Basson yms. puhtauteen?



Kannattaa tutustua Basson valmentajaan, professori Aldo Sassiin ja hänen valmennusfilosofiaansa. Netistä löytyvät Basson kattavat testiarvot ja -tulokset. Tämän vuoden Giro voitettiin ennätyssuurella todennäköisyydellä puhtain menetelmin. Sen todistavat mm. koko kisan ajan tasaisesti pudonneet veriarvot ja ennätysalhaiset VAM- ja W/kg-lukemat.





> Kyllä tosta UCI:n meiningistäkin voisi mielestäni jo jotain tulkita mikä on homman nimi. Pelätään että kuskit käryää (kun tiedetään "ongelman" laajuus) ja koitetaan hoitaa homma parhain päin ja pitää tähdet kirkkaina ja show käynnissä.



UCI:n uskottavuuden ainut mahdollisuus olisi tuulettaa koko talo täysin ja siirtää lajin piirissä vuosikymmenet toimineet saunakaverit sivuun. Toinen ehdoton muutos pitäisi tapahtua dopingtestauksen puolella, josta vastaisi aivan eri tahot kuin UCI. Kv. liiton ei pitäisi lainkaan osallistua tähän.

----------


## erkkk

> Tämän vuoden Giro voitettiin ennätyssuurella todennäköisyydellä puhtain menetelmin. Sen todistavat mm. koko kisan ajan tasaisesti pudonneet veriarvot.



Basson sisko ei saa edes ilmestyä mestoille neljään vuoteen aineiden välittämisen vuoksi ja äijä itse ajaa tallissa jonka toinen ykköspolkija sai vastikään nuijasta. Kyllä, varmasti ajettiin ennätyspuhtaalla suorituksella.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## vetooo

> Basson sisko ei saa edes ilmestyä mestoille neljään vuoteen aineiden välittämisen vuoksi ja äijä itse ajaa tallissa jonka toinen ykköspolkija sai vastikään nuijasta. Kyllä, varmasti ajettiin ennätyspuhtaalla suorituksella.



Suosittelen sinullekin lämpimästi tutustumaan Basson veriarvojen kehittymiseen Giron aikana. Ihan oikeasti.

----------


## SykkeListi

> ...Tämän vuoden Giro voitettiin ennätyssuurella todennäköisyydellä puhtain menetelmin. Sen todistavat mm. koko kisan ajan tasaisesti pudonneet veriarvot ja ennätysalhaiset VAM- ja W/kg-lukemat...



Pelkäänpä, että vetooon oivallisesti kokoamien VAM-laskelmien perusteella olisi mahdollista karsia pahimmin d-panneet mäkikauriit. Mikähän lienee se maksimi VAM, joka onnistuu kaurapuuropohjalta? Tuskin ainakaan 1800 m/h?  :No huh!:

----------


## TURISTI

> katsotaan nyt vaikka iso-arskaa nyt ja Mr Universum/Conan aikoihin...
> katoovaista on mainen kunnia ja lihasmassa.
> 
> Anabolisten miehistävät vaikutukset naisiin jäävät osin peruuttamattomiksi



Joku jo tähän vastasikin...
...mutta pakko itsekin todeta että onhan tuo Arska aika lihaisassa kondiksessa edelleen ikäisekseen. Jos vetäis ittensä kireeks ja pumppailis pari kuukautta, niin olis varmaan aikamoinen näky kondiksessa ikäisekseen. 

Mutta kiitosta kaikille vastanneille, tuli hyvää kommenttia!

----------


## htunkelo

> Pelkäänpä, että vetooon oivallisesti kokoamien VAM-laskelmien perusteella olisi mahdollista karsia pahimmin d-panneet mäkikauriit. Mikähän lienee se maksimi VAM, joka onnistuu kaurapuuropohjalta? Tuskin ainakaan 1800 m/h?



Tämän linkin olen jo joskus aiemminkin laittanut tänne:
http://www.sportsscientists.com/2009...estimates.html

Vuosien 1989 ja 1990 Lemondin TdF voittojen kaikista maalinousuista laskettu keskimääräinen w/kg oli niinkin "alhainen" kuin 5,7 w/kg (1710 m/h). Ja Lemondin Vo2max oli sentään 92ml/kg. 

Jos otetaan vertailukohdaksi Lemondin ennen epoista-90-lukua ajama 5,7 w/kg, niin sen jälkeen voittajan ajamat maalinousujen keskimääräiset tehot näyttävät tältä:
               1990   Lemond   5,7   w/kg   1710   m/h   
      1991   Indurain   4,91   w/kg   1473   m/h   -14 %       
1992   Indurain   5,3   w/kg   1590   m/h   -7 % 
      1993   Indurain   5,72   w/kg   1716   m/h   0 %       
1994   Indurain   5,96   w/kg   1788   m/h   5 %       
1995   Indurain   6,35   w/kg   1905   m/h   11 %       
1996   Riis         6,47   w/kg   1941   m/h   14 %       
1997   Ullrich     6,33   w/kg   1899   m/h   11 %       
1998   Pantani 6,63   w/kg   1989   m/h   16 %       
1999   Armstrong   5,88   w/kg   1764   m/h   3 % 
      2000   Armstrong   6   w/kg   1800   m/h   5 % 
      2001   Armstrong   6,3   w/kg   1890   m/h   11 %   


Kun tämän vuoden Girossa ajettiin 80-luvun lopun w/kg lukemilla, niin on edes vähän helpompi uskoa puhtaisiin suorituksiin.

Eli oisko 1700m/h VAM hyvä uskottavuuden raja?

----------


## lebig

> Kun tämän vuoden Girossa ajettiin 80-luvun lopun w/kg lukemilla, niin on edes vähän helpompi uskoa puhtaisiin suorituksiin.
> 
> Eli oisko 1700m/h VAM hyvä uskottavuuden raja?



Noissa rajoissa on se huono puoli, että niissä alkuarvoisesti lähdetään siitä että kaikki ajajat ovat geneettisesti samanlaisia ja harjoittelevat samalla tavalla. Kaikki eivät kuitenkaan luoonostaan ole samanlaisia, eivätkä harjoittele ihan samalla tavalla. Kaikki ajajat eivät myöskään harjoittelun kautta kehity samalla tavalla.

Tarkoitan siis sitä, että kuski joka luonnostaan (geenit + harjoitus) kykenee 5.0w/kg voi doupata 1w/kg lisää ja saavuttaa saman suoritustason kuin luonnostaan 6.0w/kg kuski. Esim. Cadel Evansin puhtaus tuntuu jossain määrin jopa uskottavalta, koska hänen hapenottokykynsä on erittäin hyvä muistaakseni mitattu jotain 88ml/kg:

http://cozybeehive.blogspot.com/2010...-dr-david.html

----------


## vetooo

> Tämän linkin olen jo joskus aiemminkin laittanut tänne:
> http://www.sportsscientists.com/2009...estimates.html
> 
> Vuosien 1989 ja 1990 Lemondin TdF voittojen kaikista maalinousuista laskettu keskimääräinen w/kg oli niinkin "alhainen" kuin 5,7 w/kg (1710 m/h). Ja Lemondin Vo2max oli sentään 92ml/kg. 
> 
> Jos otetaan vertailukohdaksi Lemondin ennen epoista-90-lukua ajama 5,7 w/kg, niin sen jälkeen voittajan ajamat maalinousujen keskimääräiset tehot näyttävät tältä:
>                1990   Lemond   5,7   w/kg   1710   m/h   
>       1991   Indurain   4,91   w/kg   1473   m/h   -14 %       
> 1992   Indurain   5,3   w/kg   1590   m/h   -7 % 
> ...



Kerään tähän kohta Contadorin saavuttaman VAM- ja W/kg-arvot suurista ympäriajoista 2000-luvulla. Sportscientists.com kertoo omat lukemat, mutta katsotaan miten ne eroavat omista laskelmistani...

----------


## Leopejo

a) VAM:n ja W/kg:n välinen suhde muuttuu vuosien varrella, mm. koska nykyiset pyörät ovat vain 6,8 kg. Välityksiäkin on lisää ja niitä osataan käyttää (vrt. kohta b). En usko, että mekaaniset häviöt tai vierintäkitkat renkaiden tai asfaltin takia olisivat ratkaisevasti muuttuneet.

b) doping tai ei, harjoitusmenetelmät ovat radikaalisesti muuttuneet, samoin kuten kaikki lailliset palautumis- ja optimointimenetelmät, vrt. esim. yleinen ruokavalio, kaikenlaiset pillerit treenin jälkeen, maltodekstriinit suorituksen aikana. Tai yleisesti nousseet kadenssit nousun aikana.
Lisäksi 80- ja 90-lukuun verrattuna on parantunut ajajien "syvyys" - ts. suurin ero ei ehkä ole suurten nimien suorituskyvyssä, vaan siinä, että apuajajien suoritustaso on noussut huimasti, kuten myös on noussut mahdollisten voittajien määrä. Tällä on suora vaikutus mäkisuorituksiin, vrt. esim. Szmyd Giro:ssa, sekä epäsuora vaikutus siinä, että koko kilpailu ajetaan eri lailla (kohta c).

c) reitit ovat muuttuneet, sekä se, miten kilpailut ajetaan. Helppoja etappeja on hyvin vähän ja jokaisessa ajetaan täysillä. Tämän vuoden Giro:n alemmat arvot selittyvät reitin vaikeudesta sekä siitä, että ensimmäisestä etapista lähtien on ajettu täysillä, ja usein vaikeissa sääolosuhteissa. Vrt. taas Vuelta, jonka reitit olivat helpohkoja ja VAM:t aika korkeita, vaikka iskussa olevien ajajien laatu ei ollut huipputasoa (Schleck:n veljeksiä tai Sastrea ei siis lasketa).

Yleisesti voi verrata näitä arvoja, ja väittää esim. että viime kauden tai pari aikana suoritukset ja doping ovat laskeneet aika lailla 90-luvusta, mutta yksityiskohtaisia analyysejä en lähtisi tekemään.

----------


## Sianluka

Contadorin kokin kootut kertomukset http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/asta...teak-says-cook

----------


## PHI

Tätä en tiennytkään:

_"I feel more relaxed about the affair now because the president of the UCI has said there is no case to answer"_ (kokin kertomaa)

Ai UCI:n mielestä juttua ei ole  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Stone

Olen jo ihmetellyt ,että miten tuollainen kukkakeppi voi pärjätä aika-ajoissa.
Niissä tarvitaan lihasta millä runtata. Tuolla "vuoristo kauriilla" sitä ei ole.
LA:lla oli jalat aina sen näköiset että pyörä kulkee TT:ssä. 
Milloin aikasemmin kukkakeppi vartalolla on pärjätty noin hyvin TT:ssä?

----------


## majis

Alberton Alpo Nyrönen, aika ufokertomus.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/asta...teak-says-cook

----------


## Hans Opinion

> Olen jo ihmetellyt ,että miten tuollainen kukkakeppi voi pärjätä aika-ajoissa.
> Niissä tarvitaan lihasta millä runtata. Tuolla "vuoristo kauriilla" sitä ei ole.
> LA:lla oli jalat aina sen näköiset että pyörä kulkee TT:ssä. 
> Milloin aikasemmin kukkakeppi vartalolla on pärjätty noin hyvin TT:ssä?



Tämä on oiva havainto/näkökulma... ei ole tavallista että mäkimies voitaa Fabianin tempoajossa... olkoonkin että silloin oli alla muutama tuhat kilsaa kisaa... kyllähän tätä ihmetelitiin siooin aika isosti...

----------


## Leopejo

Tuossa oli Aldo Sassista puhetta. Enpä tiennyt, että 21 % hänen ajajistaan on suomalaisia!

Eli seitsemästä ajajasta puolitoista (Kellu ja Wegelius).

Luultavasti Gazzettasta käännetty haastattelu Cyclingnews:ssa.

----------


## erkkk

> Olen jo ihmetellyt ,että miten tuollainen kukkakeppi voi pärjätä aika-ajoissa.
> Niissä tarvitaan lihasta millä runtata. Tuolla "vuoristo kauriilla" sitä ei ole.
> LA:lla oli jalat aina sen näköiset että pyörä kulkee TT:ssä. 
> Milloin aikasemmin kukkakeppi vartalolla on pärjätty noin hyvin TT:ssä?



Kukkakepilläkin riittää voimaa ajaa 60km/h ja aika-ajossa ei tarvi käyttää kuin osan tästä tehosta. Kyse on siitä kuinka hyvin happi kulkee, ts energiaa virtaa takapyörään. Rajoittava tekijä pidemmässä aika-ajossa on aina hapenotto, tai kulutus kuinka sen asian nyt haluaakaan ajatella. Katso vaikka nykyisen tunnin ajon ME-miehen kroppaa. Tietysti rajoittamattolla hapenkuljetuskyvyllä lihasten voimalla alkaa olemaan suuremmassa määrin merkitystä, mutta verestä ei vaan saa mitenkään niin punaista vaikka kuinka ruuttaisi kehoon punasoluhormoneja ja rautaa.

Eipä tuolla David Millarillakaan kovin lihaksikkaat kintut ole.

----------


## vetooo

*Alberto Contadorin nousutietoja suurissa ympäriajoissa*
*
Ranskan ympäriajo 2007*
*
14. etappi, maalinousu Plateau de Beille (15,9 km, 7,86 %, 1250 m korkeuseroa)*
Alberto Contador (ESP / Discovery Channel) | 44.17, 21,54 km/h, VAM 1694 m/h, 6,08 W/kg*

15. etappi, viimeinen nousu Col de Peyresourde (8,5 km, 7,65 %, 650 m korkeuseroa)* 
Alberto Contador (ESP / Discovery Channel) | 24.05, 21,17 km/h, VAM 1619 m/h, 5,86 W/kg*

16. etappi, maalinousu Col d'Aubisque (16,6 km, 7,17 %, 1190 m korkeuseroa)* 
Alberto Contador (ESP / Discovery Channel) | 43.37, 22,84 km/h, VAM 1637 m/h, 6,01 W/kg 
 

*Italian ympäriajo 2008*
*
14. etappi, maalinousu Alpe di Pampeago (7,65 km, 9,77 %, 748 m korkeuseroa)*
Alberto Contador (ESP / Astana) | 25.45, 17,83 km/h, VAM 1743 m/h, 5,86 W/kg
*
15. etappi, maalinousu Passo Fedaia (viimeiset 10 km, 8,67 %, 867 m korkeuseroa)*
Alberto Contador (ESP / Astana) | 33.05, 18,14 km/h, VAM 1572 m/h, 5,48 W/kg
*
16. etappi (ITT), maalinousu Plan de Corones (12,85 km, 8,45 %, 1086 m korkeuseroa)*
Alberto Contador (ESP / Astana) | 40.48, 18,90 km/h, VAM 1597 m/h, 5,61 W/kg
*
19. etappi, maalinousu Monte Pora (viimeiset 5 km, 7,22 %, 361 m korkeuseroa)*
Alberto Contador (ESP / Astana) | 13.34, 22,11 km/h, VAM 1597 m/h, 5,87 W/kg
*
20. etappi, viimeinen nousu Passo del Mortirolo (11,85 km, 10,88 %, 1289 m korkeuseroa)*
Alberto Contador (ESP / Astana) | 46.13, 15,38 km/h, VAM 1673 m/h, 5,38 W/kg


*Espanjan ympäriajo 2008*
*
8. etappi, maalinousu Pla de Beret (viimeiset 5,5 km, 6,45 %, 355 m korkeuseroa)*
Alberto Contador (ESP / Astana) | 13.07, 21,16 km/h, VAM 1623 m/h, 6,14 W/kg*

13. etappi, maalinousu Angliru (viimeiset 6,5 km, 13,12  %, 853 m korkeuseroa, mäkipistemaali josta 500 m etapin maaliin  alamäkeä)* 
Alberto Contador (ESP / Astana) | 27.43, 14,07 km/h, VAM 1847 m/h, _W/kg ei lasketa_
 *
14. etappi, maalinousu Fuentes de Ivierno (viimeiset 10 km, 6,7 %, 669 m korkeuseroa)*
Alberto Contador (ESP / Astana) | 25.49, 23,24 km/h, VAM 1555 m/h, 5,82 W/kg*

20. etappi (ITT), maalinousui Puerto de Navacerrada (8,1 km, 6,8 %, 550 m korkeuseroa)* 
Alberto Contador (ESP / Astana) | 22.54, 21,22 km/h, VAM 1441 m/h, 5,38 W/kg


* Ranskan ympäriajo 2009

7. etappi, maalinousu Arcalis (10,6 km, 7,1 %, 751 m korkeuseroa)* 
Alberto Contador (ESP / Astana) | 26.53, 23,66 km/h, VAM 1676 m/h, 6,19 W/kg*

15. etappi, maalinousu Verbier (8,3 km, 7,63 %, 632 m korkeuseroa)* 
Alberto Contador (ESP / Astana) | 20.43, 24,04 km/h, VAM 1830 m/h, 6,62 W/kg
*
17. etappi, toiseksi viimeinen nousu Col de Romme (8,8 km, 9,3 %, 818 m korkeuseroa)*
Alberto Contador (ESP / Astana) | 27.10, 19,44 km/h, VAM 1807 m/h, 6,17 W/kg
*
17. etappi, viimeinen nousu Col de la Colombiere (7,5 km, 8,5 %, 640 m korkeuseroa)*
Alberto Contador (ESP / Astana) | 22.46, 19,77 km/h, VAM 1687 m/h, 5,91 W/kg*

20. etappi, maalinousu Mont Ventoux (21,1 km, 7,52 %, 1588 m korkeuseroa)* 
Alberto Contador (ESP / Astana) | 58.01, 21,82 km/h, VAM 1642 m/h, 5,97 W/kg


* Ranskan ympäriajo 2010*
*
 9. etappi, viimeinen nousu Col de la Madeleine (viimeiset 9,1 km, 6,91 %, 629 m korkeuseroa)*
Alberto Contador (ESP / Astana) | 25.04, 21,78 km/h, VAM 1506 m/h, 5,59 W/kg*

12. etappi, viimeinen nousu Cote de la Croix Neuve (3,1 km, 10,1 %, 312 m korkeuseroa)* 
Alberto Contador (ESP / Astana) | 9.32, 19,51 km/h, VAM 1964 m/h, 6,33 W/kg

* 14. etappi, maalinousu Ax 3 Domaines (8,9 km, 7,46 %, 664 m korkeuseroa)*
Alberto Contador (ESP / Astana) | 24.04, 22,16 km/h, VAM 1653 m/h, 6,02 W/kg
*
15. etappi, viimeinen nousu Port de Bales (19,3 km, 6,1 %, 1178 m korkeuseroa)*
Alberto Contador (ESP / Astana) | 47.37, 24,32 km/h, VAM 1484 m/h, 5,69 W/kg
 *
17. etappi, maalinousu Col du Tourmalet (18,6 km, 7,46 %, 1387 m korkeuseroa)*
Alberto Contador (ESP / Astana) | 50.37, 22,05 km/h, VAM 1644 m/h, 5,99 W/kg

----------


## NHB

> K Katso vaikka nykyisen tunnin ajon ME-miehen kroppaa. 
> 
> Eipä tuolla David Millarillakaan kovin lihaksikkaat kintut ole.



Sattumaa tai ei, mutta molemmat ajavat d-tiimin väreissä.

----------


## PHI

Johan pomppas:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/asta...um-du-dauphine

Nämä ovat kyllä näitä "nimettömiä tietolähteitä", joihin tulee aina suhtautua hieman varauksella.

Tuntuisi perin häämmästyttävältä, että Contador olisi ottanut vertansa jemmaan juuri sen jälkeen, kun oli (?) ottanut kuurin Clenbuterolia. Luulisi tajuavan että jäämiä aineesta näkyisi veressä taatusti.

----------


## rhubarb

> Tuntuisi perin häämmästyttävältä, että Contador olisi ottanut vertansa jemmaan juuri sen jälkeen, kun oli (?) ottanut kuurin Clenbuterolia. Luulisi tajuavan että jäämiä aineesta näkyisi veressä taatusti.



Ilmeisesti noin 4 labraa maailmassa pystyy havaitsemaan tuon määrän.

----------


## PHI

Eli tapahtui puhdas työtapaturma. Oletettiin ettei näy testissä, mutta näkyipäs tässä uudessa ja tarkemmassa.

Hmmm...alkaa näyttää aika tukalalta tuo Contadorin tilanne.

Toinen juttu mikä hämmästyttää, ettei UCI:a ole laitettu tilille siitä, että kielsivät Contadoria puhumasta kenellekään positiivisesta tuloksesta. Sii mitä h**vettiä?? Eikös UCI:n tehtävä olisi ollut vain ja ainoastaan ilmoittaa tuloksesta eikä koettaa peitellä sitä?

UCI:lle parin vuoden toimitsijakielto kärystä  :Leveä hymy:  Aika läpeensä korruptoitunut taitaa koko puulaaki olla.

----------


## Schöne Scheisse

> Eli tapahtui puhdas työtapaturma. Oletettiin ettei näy testissä, mutta näkyipäs tässä uudessa ja tarkemmassa.



Niin, en uskalla sanoa oliko kyse työtapaturmasta vai ei, mutta nythän ei ollut kyse mistään uudesta ja tarkemmasta testistä. Vaikka (muistin mukaan) 35 akkreditoitua antidopinglaboratoriota ei olisikaan pystynyt havaitsemaan näin alhaisia pitoisuuksia, voi olettaa että asiaa seuraavien ja harrastavien tiedossa oli jo vuodesta 2008 - viittaan tässä aikaisemmin mainitsemaani Josephine Onyian tapaukseen - että on olemassa laboratorioita joissa ne kyllä kyetään havaitsemaan.

(En myöskään uskalla sanoa voisiko Contadorilla ja hänen taustavoimillaan olla joku syy uskoa, ettei Tourin testejä analysoitaisi mistään niistä neljästä laboratoriosta.)






> Toinen juttu mikä hämmästyttää, ettei UCI:a ole laitettu tilille siitä, että kielsivät Contadoria puhumasta kenellekään positiivisesta tuloksesta. Sii mitä h**vettiä?? Eikös UCI:n tehtävä olisi ollut vain ja ainoastaan ilmoittaa tuloksesta eikä koettaa peitellä sitä?



Minäkin olen ollut ymmärtävinäni, että siinä vaiheessa kun B-näytekin on tutkittu, asia olisi julkistettava, mutta pykälissä ilmeisesti lukee niin että asia on julkistettava vasta sen jälkeen kun "dopingrikkomuksesta päättävä organisatio" on tehnyt päätöksensä tai itse asiassa 20 päivän kuluessa sen jäkeen.

(Nyt minä kyllä olen sen verran pöljä, etten tiedä edes mikä se organisaatio tässä tapauksessa on: Ranskan antidoping toimikunta? Espanjan? WADA? UCI?)

----------


## lynxlynx

Älkää morkatko mun suosikkia, hän tankkasi välipäivänä 5kg härkää joka oli pakattu veripusseihin, säilyy paremmin ja seuraavana päivänä mäki nousee keveästi.

Lopettakaa itku ja uskokaa nimettömiin lähteisiin.

----------


## Schöne Scheisse

"I'll cry if I want to..."

Koska tuo viiden kilon pihvi on ilmeisesti alkanut elää omaa elämäänsä, niin esitetään nyt sellainen vasta-argumentti että laskelman pohjana oli häränliha, jonka klenbuterolipitoisuus olisi enintään sallittua tasoa. Vaikka EU:ssa on olemassa tällainenkin "maximum residual level" eli MRL, sitä voidaan valvoa vain pistokokein ja koska ei ole mitään erityistä syytä olettaa, että vilpillinen kasvattaja noudattaisi ohjeistusta lääkityksen ja varoaikojen suhteen, pihvin - tai sisäfileen (filet mignon) - klenbuterolipitoisuus on aivan yhtä hyvin voinut olla taivaissa.

Ja jos tässä nyt pitää ruveta Contadorin puolustuspuhujaksi, eikö noita muovin pehmennysaineita(?) ole kaikissa IV-pusseissa eli myös tavallisissa suola- ja ravintoliuospusseissa? Ja eikö pyöräilyssäkin nesteytys ole yhä sallittua "lääketieteellisen perustein" eli kun tiimin lääkäri yksinkertaisesti katsoo, että nesteytystä tarvitaan?

----------


## Kal Pedal

Voi olla että tästä on jo ollut, mutta Contan PR-tiimi kulkee voitosta voittoon: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cont...efamatory-news

Conta siis vaatii että dopingtutkimusten pitäisi valmistua mahdollisimman nopeasti jotta syytöksistä päästään. Tämä on tietenkin ihan OK. Mutta samassa sitten uhkaillaankin jo mediaa oikeudella mikä ei ole kyllä ihan viisasta. Eli Contan mielestä asiasta ei pitäisi uutisoida lainkaan, ja jos uutisoidaan niin raastupa odottaa. 
Missä vaiheessa kusi nousi sillä noin pahasti päähän?

----------


## Oracle

Heip. Mukava liittyä fillari-foorumille. Ostin tuossa taannoin Poliisien Huutokaupasta pyörän 55 eurolla ja hurahdin täysin pyöräilyyn. Voi että  näin vanhoilla päivillä (46) vielä tuottaa iloa päivittäinen polkeminen. 

TDF:ää toki olen seurannut aika aktiivisesti parikymmentä vuotta, mutta pidempää pyöräilyhistoriaa ei ole. Joskus teininä mietin kyllä tosissaan kilpafillarointia mutta muut (tässä mainitsemattomat) lajit vei enemmän. Nyt tietenkin vähän harmittaa tuo. Mutta ehkä tässä on vielä fillarointi-vuosia jäljellä.

Sitä paitsi muista lajeista tuli sen verran opittua että ei se sitten loppujen lopuksi voittaminen se juttu ole - vaikka ainahan se on kilpailijoilla päällimmäisenä. Joskus vaan tulee tunne että tekee asiat oikein ja lentää ja silti joku on parempi. Eikä ole välttämättä edes dopattu.

Mut Albertoon.

Tuo median haastaminen nyt ei tullut ihan hyvään aikaan. Samana päivänä kun Kiinalainen toisinajattelija sai Rauhan Nobelin ja Kiina sensuroi tiedon julkaisemista leikkaamalla CNN-lähetykset maassa ja hakukoneetkaan ei vie kuin virheilmoitukseen asian tiimoilta. Jos Contadorilla tulee vaikeuksia tallin tai sponsorien kanssa niin ehkäpä hän voisi ensi vuonna ajaa Kiinan -tallissa. Näyttää olevan ainakin sama media-strategia joten varmaan yhteistyö olisi hedelmällistä.  :Hymy: 

Ok leikki leikkinä. Mutta tulee kyllä paljon tästä tuo Lahden 2001 hiihtosotku mieleen. UCI vaikuttaa aika hiihtoliitolta näin maallikon silmin. Surullista.

Hei onkos näistä pyöräilyn dopingsotkuista tehty koskaan mitään hyvää dokumenttielokuvaa? Draamaa tuntuu olevan enemmän kuin Salatuissa Elimissä.

----------


## NoNo

> Kukkakepilläkin riittää voimaa ajaa 60km/h ja aika-ajossa ei tarvi käyttää kuin osan tästä tehosta. Kyse on siitä kuinka hyvin happi kulkee, ts energiaa virtaa takapyörään. Rajoittava tekijä pidemmässä aika-ajossa on aina hapenotto, tai kulutus kuinka sen asian nyt haluaakaan ajatella. Katso vaikka nykyisen tunnin ajon ME-miehen kroppaa. Tietysti rajoittamattolla hapenkuljetuskyvyllä lihasten voimalla alkaa olemaan suuremmassa määrin merkitystä, mutta verestä ei vaan saa mitenkään niin punaista vaikka kuinka ruuttaisi kehoon punasoluhormoneja ja rautaa.
> 
> Eipä tuolla David Millarillakaan kovin lihaksikkaat kintut ole.



Aika-ajossa kuskien "poikkipinta-alat" (ilmanvastus mielessä) ovat about yhtä suuret ja tasaisella reitillä absolut tehot ratkaisevat (joita kuski kykenee tuottamaan ja ylläpitämään).  "kukkakeppi" saa etua mäkisellä reitillä; tästä on ollut lukuisia esimerkkejä viime vuosilta kun on ajettu aika-ajo ylämäkeen. Sinänsä pitkän etappiajon lopulla olevia aika-ajoja on hankalaa arvioida johtuen erilaisista rasitustasoista kisan kuluessa (es. mäkinylkky on voinut joutua vuorilla repimään tosissaan kun toiset taistelevat vain aikalimiittiiä vastaan).

Käy tässä clenbuterol tapauksessa miten tahansa (dopingia vai ei) niin Contan maine kärsii. Edelleen ihmettelen miksei muilta saman tallin kavereilta ole löytynyt ko. tuotetta ? Vai söikö Alberto eri pöydässä ?

----------


## ejex

> Edelleen ihmettelen miksei muilta saman tallin kavereilta ole löytynyt ko. tuotetta ? Vai söikö Alberto eri pöydässä ?



Tämä taisi mennä niin, että ainoa toinen Astana-kuski, joka testattiin tuona päivänä oli Vino ja hän ei syönyt espanjalaista lihaa.

----------


## Leopejo

> Aika-ajossa kuskien "poikkipinta-alat" (ilmanvastus mielessä) ovat about yhtä suuret ja tasaisella reitillä absolut tehot ratkaisevat (joita kuski kykenee tuottamaan ja ylläpitämään).



Poikkipinta-ala on suunnilleen verrannollinen kehon pinta-alaan, ja tämä riippuu pituudesta ja painosta, kirjallisuudessa varmaan löytyy tarkat eksponentit.

----------


## NoNo

> Poikkipinta-ala on suunnilleen verrannollinen kehon pinta-alaan, ja tämä riippuu pituudesta ja painosta, kirjallisuudessa varmaan löytyy tarkat eksponentit.



Tuo on totta. Isompi kuski = isompi pinta-ala, tosin kaverit on makaavassa asennossa jolloin pinta-alaerot pienenee melkoisesti (jäänee hartioiden leveyteen sekä jalkojen pituuserosta johtuviin seikkoihin). Sanoin alunperin että about koska pieniä eroja on varmaan.

----------


## rhubarb

Ero pinta-alassa (ts. ilmanvastuksessa) tasaisella on suhteellisesti huomattavasti pienempi kuin painovoiman vaikutus ylämäkeen mutta kun ihan huipputasolla mennään niin Pikku-Aerot, liukkaat luikut, eivät välttämättä jää hännänhuipuiksi. Aerodynamiikalla voi hyvin tehdä sen parin sekunnin eron kympillä, esimerkkinä Contadorin lisäksi Leipheimer.

----------


## Pyöräpummi

> Poikkipinta-ala on suunnilleen verrannollinen kehon pinta-alaan, ja tämä riippuu pituudesta ja painosta, kirjallisuudessa varmaan löytyy tarkat eksponentit.



Tämä vaati tarkennusta. Pienillä yksilöillä on enemmän pinta-alaa massa-yksikköä kohden isoihin verrattuna . Tästä syystä suuremmat eläimet tulevat paremmin toimeen kylmillä alueilla omilla turkeillaan. Saman lajin pohjoiset yksilöt ovat kookkaampia.

Niinkuin täällä jo aiemmin mainittiin aika-ajoasento parantaa entenkin isojen miesten aerodynamiikkaa huomattavasti.

Aivan ehdottomasti isoilla miehillä on aerodynaaminen etu puolellaan pieniin verrattuna. Todella isojen miesten ongelmiin ei vain ole kunnolla perehdytty ja heitä on aika vähän väestöstä.
Voisi ennustaa että ennemmin tai myöhemmin tulee joku kaksimetrinen joka on täysin ylivoimainen tasaisella käydyissä aika-ajoissa. Hänellä olisi 200 millin kammet ja 60-piikkinen ratas edessä tms.

----------


## rhubarb

> Tämä vaati tarkennusta. Pienillä yksilöillä on enemmän pinta-alaa massa-yksikköä kohden isoihin verrattuna.



En tiedä onko yhtään paremmin ilmaistu mutta toisella tavalla: tilavuus kasvaa suhteessa nopeammin kuin pinta-ala. Ajattele esim kuutiota; pinta-ala kasvaa ^2 siinä missä tilavuus ^3. Sama periaate eläimissä. (Toisaalta asiaan hieman liittyen lihas toimii suhteessa tehokkaammin pienemmässä ruumiissa.)





> Voisi ennustaa että ennemmin tai myöhemmin tulee joku kaksimetrinen joka on täysin ylivoimainen tasaisella käydyissä aika-ajoissa. Hänellä olisi 200 millin kammet ja 60-piikkinen ratas edessä tms.



No, ehkä ihan umpitasaisella.

----------


## Leopejo

> Tuo on totta. Isompi kuski = isompi pinta-ala, tosin kaverit on makaavassa asennossa jolloin pinta-alaerot pienenee melkoisesti (jäänee hartioiden leveyteen sekä jalkojen pituuserosta johtuviin seikkoihin). Sanoin alunperin että about koska pieniä eroja on varmaan.



Minä taas väitän päinvastoin, että poikkipinta-ala on suunnilleen verrannollinen kehon pinta-alaan - jossain paperissa taisi kerroin olla 0,18, eli ilmanvastukseen vaikuttava poikkipinta-ala olisi 18 % kehon pinta-alasta. Tällöin erot ovat suuret - ja sehän tuntuu kun ajat isomman tai pienemmän ajajan peesissä.





> Tämä vaati tarkennusta. Pienillä yksilöillä on enemmän pinta-alaa massa-yksikköä kohden isoihin verrattuna . Tästä syystä suuremmat eläimet tulevat paremmin toimeen kylmillä alueilla omilla turkeillaan. Saman lajin pohjoiset yksilöt ovat kookkaampia.



Näin on, kuitenkin lääketieteellisessä kirjallisuudessa on tarkat yhtälöt, muotoa: pinta-ala = k * massa^a * pituus^b, jossa a ja b ovat pienempiä kuin yksi.





> Niinkuin täällä jo aiemmin mainittiin aika-ajoasento parantaa entenkin isojen miesten aerodynamiikkaa huomattavasti.



poikkipinta-ala on vain yksi tekijä, aerodynaaminen kerroin toinen, ja voi olla, että pidempi (ei välttämättä kookkaampi) ajaja on virtaviivaisempi.





> Aivan ehdottomasti isoilla miehillä on aerodynaaminen etu puolellaan pieniin verrattuna. Todella isojen miesten ongelmiin ei vain ole kunnolla perehdytty ja heitä on aika vähän väestöstä.



Aerobinen teho kasvaa suunnilleen painon 2/3-potenssilla. Ilman vastus ei kasva noin nopeasti (mutta silti kasvaa painon/koon myötä).

Mitä ajan takaa on se, että jos W/kg hyvin tarkasti kuvaa suorituskykyä nousussa, puhtaat watit ilman ajajan kokoa eivät ilmaise aika-ajokykyä. 

Jossain taitaa lukea Romingerin ja Indurainin laskettu teho heidän 90-luvun tunnin ennätyksissään. Watti-ero on huimaava, eikä johdu vain paremmasta asennosta.

----------


## waltimo

> Voisi ennustaa että ennemmin tai myöhemmin tulee joku kaksimetrinen joka on täysin ylivoimainen tasaisella käydyissä aika-ajoissa. Hänellä olisi 200 millin kammet ja 60-piikkinen ratas edessä tms.



Minä? Pituutta 204cm ja ensimmäinen maantiepyörä tilattu. Vaviskaa Contadoorit ja muut  :Vink:

----------


## Deve

Ois kyllä kiva nähdä joskus tutkimus jossa pistettäis vaikka 190cm/80kg ja 160cm/60kg kuski tuulitunneliin tempopyörän kanssa ja katottais kuinka paljon liukkaampi se pienempi kuski on. Ei kovin paljoa voi olla.

Onko tällästä tutkimusta ikinä julkaistu missään? Pro-piireissä varmasti näitä on mittailtu vaikka kuinka paljon ja tietoa on.

----------


## Hans Opinion

> Voisi ennustaa että ennemmin tai myöhemmin tulee joku kaksimetrinen joka on täysin ylivoimainen tasaisella käydyissä aika-ajoissa. Hänellä olisi 200 millin kammet ja 60-piikkinen ratas edessä tms.



Hans komppaa, näin tulee tapahtumaan myöhempinä aikoina.

----------


## lebig

Liittyykö noihin doping sanktioihin lisäksi joku sakkomaksu (ajajan vuoden palkka) UCI:lle ? Muistelisin, että ainakin Rasmussenilla oli joku tämmöinen juttu vai liittyikö se johonkin hänen sopimukseensa ?

----------


## Schöne Scheisse

> Ennakkotapaus Contadorille
> Coló sai uskoteltua saaneensa ainetta syömästään lihasta ja sai vuoden kilpailukiellon
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/colo...ng-clenbuterol



Aivan CAS:in ratkaiseman Jessica Hardyn tapauksen mukainen tuomio; tahattomaksi todistaminen riittää vain lieventämään tuomiota puoleen, ts. vuosi on minimi.





> Eli lyhyempi kilpailukielto todistaisi aukottomasti UCI:n kohtelevan starojaan eri lailla. Samoin Contan pitäisi kaiketi selittää vielä nuo muovijäämät. Kaksi vuotta kilpailukieltoa tuntuisi oikealta. Minimi siis tuo vuosi.



Colòlle langetti tuomion Italian antidopingtoimikunta. Contadorille sen tekee ymmärtääkseni joko Espanjan ADT tai Espanjan pyöräilyunioni. Mutta tietysti on vedettävä sama johtopäätös, jos UCI ei valita mahdollisesta vuotta lievemmästä tuomiosta.

----------


## vetooo

Contador näyttää tilaavan yhä isompaa ja isompaa valkoista lippua Espanjan Lipputehtaalta ja antautumisvärin ilmestyminen lipputankoon on mahdollista. On UCI:n päätös sitten mikä tahansa.

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/...g-scandal.html

----------


## TetedeCourse

> Contador näyttää tilaavan yhä isompaa ja isompaa valkoista lippua Espanjan Lipputehtaalta ja antautumisvärin ilmestyminen lipputankoon on mahdollista. On UCI:n päätös sitten mikä tahansa.
> 
> http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/...g-scandal.html



Pidän tuota lapsellisena uhkailuna toivotun lopputuloksen aikaansaattamiseksi ...

----------


## vetooo

> Pidän tuota lapsellisena uhkailuna toivotun lopputuloksen aikaansaattamiseksi ...



Jollain kaverilla julkinen kilpi kestää mitä tahansa vastoinkäymisiä, mutta sitten on näitä hauraita tapauksia. Eittämättä Contador vaikuttaa kuuluvan viimeksi mainittuun ryhmään. On eri asia, miten kova äijä on fillarin selässä tai miten kova kaveri on muualla kuin fillarin selästä.

Julkinen maine menee jos se menee, mutta se on ainakin osittain palautettavissa. Siihen tosin vaaditaan pari vuotta ennen kuin uskottavuutta voidaan alkaa rakentaa. Ivan Basso on hyvä esimerkki vippaskonsteja harrastaneesta urheilijasta, joka on tehnyt uskottavan paluun maailman huipulle. Kaikilla mittareilla katsottuna.

----------


## NHB

> http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/...g-scandal.html



Aika musertavaa tilastotietoa löytyy tuosta jutusta: The European Union banned Clenbuterol for animal fattening in 1996 and regularly checks farms to ensure the rules are followed. According to the Associated Press news agency, Clenbuterol showed only once in 83,203 animal tests in 2008 and 2009. 19,431 of those tests were in Spain and none showed Clenbuterol.

----------


## ketju44

> .......Ivan Basso on hyvä esimerkki vippaskonsteja harrastaneesta urheilijasta, joka on tehnyt uskottavan paluun maailman huipulle. Kaikilla mittareilla katsottuna.



Ei ikinä !!! Puhtaana huipulle jonne ennen selvisi vain buustaamalla !!????
Edelleen haluaisin kuulla perusteita ?????? Oon varmaan tyhmä , mutta selitä  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## vetooo

> Ei ikinä !!! Puhtaana huipulle jonne ennen selvisi vain buustaamalla !!????
> Edelleen haluaisin kuulla perusteita ?????? Oon varmaan tyhmä , mutta selitä



Kilauta Kellulle!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## ketju44

Ei mulla oo numeroa..... :Irvistys: 
Kellu voi muuten puhtaana ajella , mutta ei kyllä näytä pärjäävänkään. Basso ja kump. on "näyttönsä" antaneet , joten millään en usko heidän *NYT* pärjäävään puhtaana.

----------


## Schöne Scheisse

> Aika musertavaa tilastotietoa löytyy tuosta jutusta: The European Union banned Clenbuterol for animal fattening in 1996 and regularly checks farms to ensure the rules are followed. According to the Associated Press news agency, Clenbuterol showed only once in 83,203 animal tests in 2008 and 2009. 19,431 of those tests were in Spain and none showed Clenbuterol.



Contadorin puolustusasianajajan ominaisuudessa: 

(1) Onko 83203 testiä enemmän vai vähemmän kuin 0,1%? 

(2) Werner Franke, jota ei tunneta naiiviudesta dopingkysymyksissä tai epäilyksettömästä suhtautumisesta pyöräilyn ja erityisesti Contadorin puhtauteen, totesi että jo "muutama suupala" voi sisältää niin paljon klenbuterolia, että siitä voi seurata positiivinen testitulos.


Muussa ominaisuudessa:

(1) Meksikossa, jossa Colò söi pihvinsä, 18% lihasta löytyy klenbuterolijäämiä.

(2) Kun Frankelta kysyttiin, uskooko hän sitten Contadorin selitykseen, hän vastasi: "Mitä luulisitte? Käsitykseni pyöräilyn ympärillä olevasta rikollisuudesta ei ole muuttunut."

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Ei mulla oo numeroa.....
> Kellu voi muuten puhtaana ajella , mutta ei kyllä näytä pärjäävänkään. Basso ja kump. on "näyttönsä" antaneet , joten millään en usko heidän *NYT* pärjäävään puhtaana.



Meinaatko, että Kellu on jotenkin huono apuajajan työssä  :No huh!:

----------


## NoNo

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/wada...ed-meat-claims

Eli tarvitaan uusi selitys. 
Spede showssa joskus oli Suomen Selitys niminen firma jolta sai kesto ja/tai kertaselityksiä. Nyt olis tuollainen tarpeen. Ehkä enempi tota kestoversiota.

Tässä tuo Selitystoimisto Spedeltä:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mVnDuLM9Do

----------


## Ola

> Eli tarvitaan uusi selitys. 
> Spede showssa joskus oli Suomen Selitys niminen firma jolta sai kesto ja/tai kertaselityksiä. Nyt olis tuollainen tarpeen. Ehkä enempi tota kestoversiota.
> 
> Tässä tuo Selitystoimisto Spedeltä:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mVnDuLM9Do



Spede show on melkein yhtä viihdyttävä kuin dopingista kiinni jääneiden urheilijoiden selitykset.

Spedet.

----------


## ketju44

> Meinaatko, että Kellu on jotenkin huono apuajajan työssä



 Niin , onko hän tällä kaudella ollut mielestäsi hyvä  :Sekaisin:  Toiseksi , ainoa suomalainen todella pro apuajaja oli Joona Laukka. Festina-aikoja juu ja kaikki muistaa miten siinä kävi  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## vetooo

Saksan pöytätennisliitto on vapauttanut huippupelaaja Dimitri Ovtsharovin klenbuterolin käyttöön liittyvistä syytöksistä ( Lähde ). Tämähän ei tietenkään merkitse mitään Alberto Contadorin suhteen, vaikka Espanjan pyöräilyliitto tulee lähes varmuudella tekemään saman vapauttavan päätöksen AC:n kohdalla. Sekä Ovtsharov- että AC-caseja tullaan kaiken järjen mukaan käsittelemään CAS:ssa, jos kansainväliset lajiliitot tai WADA niin haluavat.

----------


## kontio

Jos laskee todennäköisyyksiä että Espanjan pyöräliitto antaa Contalle
a)ei mitään 50% ->CAS
b)3kk 30%->CAS
c)12kk 10%->tuskin CAS
d)24kk 10%-> ei CAS

niin todennäköisyydet jatkopuinnille ovat ihan kohtuulliset, kun sinne CASsiin voi kuitenkin vielä UCI tai WADA?Eikö näin?

edit_ taisin olla ehkä jopa liian optimistinen tuomiolle, korjailin vähän espanjalaisemmiksi lukuja  :Leveä hymy: 

Vaikka olin pari viikkoa sitten sitä mieltä, että onnistuu selittämään itsensä pihalle, nuo muovijäämät veressä saattaa vähän sitä vaikeuttaa eli alkaa tuntua tuomiolta CAS:sa todennäköisin vaihtoehto.

----------


## Schöne Scheisse

> Saksan pöytätennisliitto on vapauttanut huippupelaaja Dimitri Ovtsharovin klenbuterolin käyttöön liittyvistä syytöksistä.



Tapaukselle löydettiin useampia urheilijan selitystä tukevia seikkoja: 
(1) hiusnäyte oli negatiivinen eli viitteitä pitkäaikaisesta käytöstä tai suuremmista annoksista ei ollut, 
(2) kun neljältä muulta saksalaiselta pöytätennispelaajalta seuraavina päivinä otetut (negatiiviset) näytteet tutkittiin uudelleen klenbuterolin suhteen tarkemmalla menetelmällä, kaikista näyteistä löytyi pienempiä määriä, 
(3) pöytätennis on laji, jossa klenbuterolin käytöstä ei katsota olevan hyötyä eikä urheilija ollut tarvinnut sitä edes painonpudotukseen; lisäksi mahdolliset sivuvaikutukset heikentäisivät suorituksia lajissa, ja
(4) klenbuterolin käyttö lihakarjan kasvatuksessa on Kiinassa yleisesti tunnustettu ongelma.

Contadorin tapauksessa vastaavia seikkoja ei ilmeisesti löydy.

----------


## tiger

Eikös AC:n tuomio pitänyt julkistaa tänään ennen 2011 Tourin esittelyä? Eivät ilmeisesti Espanjassa tiedä mitä pitäisi tehdä tapaus Clentadorille.

----------


## MakeK

> “We don’t treat him differently than the others, but let’s be honest, the fact that it was Alberto Contador means that we have to be certain we take the right decision,” McQuaid said.



Eiks tämän lauseen rivien välistä ole luettavissa, että herra myöntää osaa kuskeja kohdeltavan eriarvoisesti...?

----------


## Esko

> UCI painaa jarrua
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/uci-...-contador-case







> McQuaid also dismissed the opinions of the many experts who have commented on the Contador case. In particular those who have suggested traces of plastic from blood bags could indicate Contador benefited from a blood transfusion during the 2009 Tour de France.



 Tässähän pitäisi kai lukea 2010, vai olenko missannut jotain pahasti?

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

> Tässähän pitäisi kai lukea 2010, vai olenko missannut jotain pahasti?



Kas, kas, toimittaja ei ole malttanut olla lipsauttamatta ihan pientä, viatonta huolimattomuusvirhettä mukaan juttuun, ei tahallaan tietenkään vaan vahingossa...

----------


## sorkan_fiba

> Kas, kas, toimittaja ei ole malttanut olla lipsauttamatta ihan pientä, viatonta huolimattomuusvirhettä mukaan juttuun, ei tahallaan tietenkään vaan vahingossa...



Virhepä hyvinkin mutta tässä: 

ei näin:"... a blood transfusion during the 2009 ..."vaan näin:"... a blood transfusion _also_ during the 2009 ..."

----------


## Teemu H

Lukemani perusteella Contador ei ollut kertonut Riisille kärystä, teki ns. reilut  :Irvistys: 
Koko Saxobankin pakka tyhjeni, Alberto tilalle, mitä nyt?

----------


## Kal Pedal

Riis kyllä kertoi jossain haastattelussa äsken(lähdettä en muista, mutta ehkä Velonews)että sillä on b-suunnitelma. Vaikea kuvitella mikä se olisi tässä vaiheessa kun liki kaikki nimimehet on jo kiinnitetty muihin talleihin. Mr 60% on kuitenkin niin monessa lliemessä keitetty, että se on varmasti ollut tietoinen siitä että tälläinen riski on aina olemassa, oli tähti kuka tahansa. Se lienee kuitenkin varma että Fabiania ei päästetä lähtemään.

----------


## vetooo

> Se lienee kuitenkin varma että Fabiania ei päästetä lähtemään.



Lähti jo.

----------


## josku

> Lähti jo.



Mutta minne? 
Veikkaus taitaa olla Luxemburg(tai BMC), mutta en ole nähnyt uutista sopimuksen allekirjoituksesta.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Hups- olen siis nukkunut kun luulin sen vielä olevan Saxo Bankin rosterissa...no, sitten alkaa käsittääkseni Riisin vaihtoehdot olla vähissä. Spartacuksen varaan oltaisi  voitu rakentaa hyvin menestyvä klassikko-tiimi, pitää keltaista paitaa monta päivää ja vielä mahdollisesti nostaa hypeä tunninajon maailmanennätyksen lyömis-yritykseen (siitähän on huhuttu Fabianin kohdalla jo pari vuotta ainakin).

----------


## Soolo

> Spartacuksen varaan oltaisi  voitu rakentaa hyvin menestyvä klassikko-tiimi, pitää keltaista paitaa monta päivää ja vielä mahdollisesti nostaa hypeä tunninajon maailmanennätyksen lyömis-yritykseen (siitähän on huhuttu Fabianin kohdalla jo pari vuotta ainakin).



klassikko tiimi kyllä, mutta prologin puuttuessa en ole kovinkaan vakuuttunut Cancellaran keltapaidasta..
Kaiketi Riisin kaltaisella vanhalla ketulla on joku ässä hihassaan.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Ehkä niin, ja voi hyvin olla että tunninajon maailmanennäys ei ole tämän päivän dopingtesteillä kenenkään lyötävissä. Jos joku niin Cancellara kuitenkin.

----------


## Hans Opinion

> Ehkä niin, ja voi hyvin olla että tunninajon maailmanennäys ei ole tämän päivän dopingtesteillä kenenkään lyötävissä. Jos joku niin Cancellara kuitenkin.



Jeps!

----------


## Soolo

Pereiro avautui  :Leveä hymy: 

Pereiro believes in the innocence of Contador. "We are talking about a very respected rider, who is very consistent throughout the whole season. He doesn't have ups and downs in his form. He is a rider who does all his Tours at an extraordinary level, without being the big dominator, like Lance [Armstrong].”

http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/61...after-all.aspx

----------


## Kal Pedal

Jee, jee...ihan joka sana sitaatissa on klassista omertaa, tahi Orwellia.

----------


## VesaP

On se hyvä kun tukijoita riittää = kaikki espanjalaiset:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/span...efend-contador

Jos tyyppi olis italialainen niin se olis jo nauttinut pari kuukautta kahden vuoden kilpailukiellostaan. Ja niinhän se Valverdeakin paijataan vieläkin ja tiimipomot haluaa että se pääsee takaisin kisaamaan asap eikä ole edes potkuja saanut tiimistään. Espanjalaiset.  :Vihainen:  

Alppu "lihamestari" Conta

----------


## TetedeCourse

Päätös tässä pelleillyssä saataneen piakkoin aikaan - jaaha saapa nähdä:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/mcqu...st-approaching

----------


## jvp

UCI vaatii kurinpitotoimia Contadoria vastaan

_"Maailman pyöräilyn kattojärjestö UCI vaatii Espanjan pyöräilyliitolta kurinpitotoimia Ranskan ympäriajon voittajaa Alberto Contadoria vastaan. Hän kärähti syyskuussa dopingtestissä."_

----------


## vetooo

Tämähän ei tarkoita mitään, koska Espanjan pyöräilyliitto ei tule asettamaan Contadoria kilpailukieltoon. Juttu etenee myöhemmin CAS:n päätettäväksi. Näin se menee.

----------


## apartanen

> Tämähän ei tarkoita mitään, koska Espanjan pyöräilyliitto ei tule asettamaan Contadoria kilpailukieltoon. Juttu etenee myöhemmin CAS:n päätettäväksi. Näin se menee.



Ja se kestää ja kestää ja kestää. AC saa varmaankin vielä ajaa sillä välin kun oikeudessa riidellään ja sitten pähkäillään mitkä voitot espanjalainen saa pitää ja mitkä ei.  :Vihainen:  Pitäisi saada tuo päätöksen teko jollain tapaa vähän ripeämmäksi.

----------


## vetooo

Contador-casesta. Kysellään paremmin sääntöpykälistä tietäviltä. Korjatkaa jos ja kun olen hakoteillä.

1) Espanjan pyöräilyliitto on myöntänyt Contadorille kilpailulisenssin, joten asian käsittely jatkuu RFEC:ssa.
2) Contador on tällä hetkellä UCI:n asettamassa väliaikaisessa kilpailukiellossa (voimassa toistaiseksi).
3) UCI on valtuuttanut Espanjan pyöräilyliiton ajamaan rangaistusta Contadorille dopingrikkeestä.
4) Espanjan pyöräilyliitolla on kuukausi (30 päivää) aikaa tehdä ratkaisu.
5) Espanjan pyöräilyliitolla on periaatteessa 3 kuukautta (90 päivää) aikaa tehdä ratkaisu, mutta kuukauden jälkeen jokaiselta "myöhästymisviikolta" Espanjan liitolle tulee sakkoa 5 000 Sveitsin frangia.
6) UCI:llä on yksipuolinen oikeus viedä asia CAS:n ratkottavaksi 3 kuukauden (90 päivän) jälkeen, mikäli Espanjan pyöräilyliitto ei siihen mennessä ole tehnyt ratkaisuaan.
7) UCI voi valittaa CAS:iin Espanjan pyöräilyliiton ratkaisusta, mikäli se ei tyydytä kv. liittoa. Tähän turvaudutaan siinä tapauksessa, että Espanjan liitto ei langeta 2 vuoden pannaa.
8) Jos asia etenee CAS:iin, niin sen päätös jää lopulliseksi, eikä siitä voi valittaa.

Eli summa summarum Contador-sopan seuraavat liikkeet (omat oletukseni):

- Espanjan pyöräilyliitto ei katso AC:n syyllistyneen dopingrikkeeseen.
- Liitto vapauttaa Contadorin kaikista syyöksistä.
- Aikataulullisesti matadorisikariporras tehnee ratkaisun muutamassa viikossa, viimeistään marraskuun lopulla.
- UCI ei ole vapauttavaan päätökseen tyytyväinen, vaan valittaa CAS:iin. 
- CAS käsittelee casea hartaasti ja lopullinen ratkaisu näkee päivänvalon vasta joskus keväällä 2011.
- Contador asetataan 2 vuoden kilpailukieltoon, joka  tulee päättymään syksyllä 2012.
- Contador menettää Ranskan ympäriajon 2010 voittonsa, ja kaikki tulosket mitätöidään loppukauden 2010 osalta. Itse asiassa mies ei ole tainnut kilpailla kertaakaan heinäkuun 2010 jälkeen (pl. kriteriumit).

----------


## Brunberg

Pitäisi mennä tuon doping-rikkeen niin, että se kaksi vuotta alkaa vasta siitä kun tuomarin vasara käy. Nyt noi rotat tekee kaikkensa saadakseen tuomiota pienennettyä ja rangaistus rullaa silti koko ajan. Eli sitten kun tämä show on päätöksessä niin tuomiota on jäljellä enää reilu vuosi.

----------


## japoo

Kaikkien tietolähteiden äiti kommnetoi: http://twitter.com/JariPorttila 

Nyt Sporde ottaa asian käsittelyyn ja ei jätä kiveäkään kääntämättä...

----------


## vetooo

> Valverden tapaus on toki omaa luokkaansa ja siinä tapauksessa kilpailukielto alkoi siitä, kun tuomarin vasara kävi. (OK sitä lyhennettiin joitakin kuukausia, koska UCI viivytti lopussa ratkaisua muutamilla kuukausilla)



Valverden asianajajatiimi valitti CAS:n antamasta kilpailukieltopäätöksestä Sveitsin korkeimpaan oikeuteen -> eivät ottaneet käsiteltäväksi. Nyt Valverden tukijoilla on vireillä seuraava askel: Euroopan ihmisoikeustuomioistuin. Erikoista meininkiä...

----------


## Soolo

> Valverden asianajajatiimi valitti CAS:n antamasta kilpailukieltopäätöksestä Sveitsin korkeimpaan oikeuteen -> eivät ottaneet käsiteltäväksi. Nyt Valverden tukijoilla on vireillä seuraava askel: Euroopan ihmisoikeustuomioistuin. Erikoista meininkiä...



Niin hitaasti kun oikeuden rattaat pyörivät, onkohan Valverde lusinut jo aikansa ennen kuin tämä keissi etenee tonne asti?

----------


## vetooo

Contadorin palkkaaman huippuasianajaja Rocco Taminellin ajatuksia: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cont...-legal-process

----------


## ejex

Bikeradarin mukaan Wada olisi käynyt tsekkaamassa AC:n lihatoimittajan, eikä mitään viitteitä clenbuterolin käytöstä löytynyt. En tiedä mitä todistaa, kai ne olisi lopettanut joka tapauksessa kohun johdosta, mutta alkaa näyttää aika heikoilta AC:n mahikset.
http://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/a...-defence-28453

----------


## Kal Pedal

Epätoivoiset selitykset joiden mukaan Conta olisi saanut elimistöönsa clenbuterolia syömästään pihvistä voinee unohtaa viimeistään nyt:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/wada...d-meat-defence

edit: Kas, ejex ehti ensin.

----------


## TetedeCourse

Ainahan Alppu voi sitten vaihtaa alaa ... :Sarkastinen:

----------


## vetooo

Saavat veivata rauhassa tätä casea. Contadorin asianajajat kumoavat luonnollisesti WADA:n raportin tiedot: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cont...at-wada-report

Minua ei oikein mikään muu kiinnosta kuin CAS:n tekemä päätös (ratkennee selvästi 2011 puolella). CAS:n päätös on 99,99 % todennäköisyydellä se lopullinen.

----------


## ejex

...is ready to prove his innocence...

Millä helvetillä todistaa syyttömyytensä? Tässähän on käännetty näyttötaakka. Ainoat olemassa olevat todisteet, eli testitulos osoittaa syyllisyyttä. Aikovatko raahata esiin jonkun talonmiehen a la Vainio?

----------


## Stone

On se ihme ,että tuolle huijarille ei saada sitä kilpailukieltoa.
Espanjan ulkopuoliselle maailmalle vois antaa ikuisen kiellon,sais veivata aivan rauhassa vuelttaa.
Olis edes sanansa mittainen mies ja lopettas, jos tulee tuomio doupingista.
Ei taatusti lopeta.
Söiköhän se saman tuottajan pihvejä edellisten isojen tourien aikana.

----------


## vetooo

> On se ihme ,että tuolle huijarille ei saada sitä kilpailukieltoa.



Ei se mikään ihme ole, kun prosessi etenee juuri niin kuin säännöt sanovat. Asia on tällä hetkellä Espanjan pyöräilyliiton (RFEC) nelihenkisen paneelin pohdittavana. RFEC:llä on helmikuun 2011 alkuun asti puntaroida ratkaisuaan. Sen jälkeen, kun Contadorin kilpailulisenssin myöntänyt taho (Espanjan pyöräilyliitto) on tehnyt päätöksensä olla antamatta kilpailukieltoa (olettamukseni) Contadorille, niin vyyhti siirtyy UCI:n ja/tai WADA:n viemänä urheilun kansainväliseen tuomioistuimeen CAS:iin. Jos casea ei käsitellä ns. kiireellisenä, lopullinen ratkaisu saattaa tulla vasta ensi kesänä eli Tourin aikoihin 2011.

----------


## Soolo

The Badger ruoskii asian kestämisestä ja näpäyttää WADAA:
"Why drag the Contador case on so long? It is quite simple: yes or no. What is the point of WADA buying a steak to see whether or not it contains clenbuterol. The animal which was eaten by Contador has been dead much longer."

Ja esittää erittäin hyvän pointin:
"I hope every athlete is treated equally by WADA," said Hinault. "Richard Gasquet, the French tennis player, tests positive and gets away with it because he kissed a girl. The French world class swimmer Frederick Bousquet is positive and comes away with two months. Come on."
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/hina...-contador-case

----------


## TetedeCourse

Alpun kuuluisa piffi olikin kait kotoisin Etelä-Amerikasta:

http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/64...h-America.aspx

Juu ja lehmät lentää, kuka näitä espanjalaisten satuja enää jaksaa kuunnella!!!

----------


## VesaP

Pihviepisodi jatkuu:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/span...icise-contador

Nyt epsanjalaiset pihvintuottajat ärähtivät siitä kun Clentador syytti heidän piffejään aiheetta.

Varsinainen FARSSI tämä!!!!  :Cool: 

*popkorneja kuluu*

edit: minä veikkaan tämän casen lopputulokseksi sitä, että Clentaror ei saa mitään kisakieltoa. se saa palkankorotuksen ja vahingonkorvauksia ucilta, ja ainut joka rangaistaan on joku espanjalainen härkä laitumelta jolle annetaan kiksautuskielto vuoden ajaksi.

----------


## X-Caliber

> ...ainut joka rangaistaan on joku espanjalainen härkä laitumelta jolle annetaan kiksautuskielto vuoden ajaksi.



Ja tämäkin rangaistus on loppujen lopuksi yhtä tyhjän kanssa, koska sillä kuohitulla sonniparalla tuskin suurempia kiksutteluhaluja olisi muutenkaan.

Wikipedia

----------


## asb

> Vai kuka haluaa ostaa saastunutta Espanjalaista lihaa, tai muuta heidän tuottamaansa pskaa.



Luulen, että dramatisoit tätä vähän liikaa. Kuluttajan muisti on palkkanauhan mittainen.

----------


## Oz

Ja ei kai se nyt varsinaisesti "saastunutta" lihaa ollut, vain vähän nopeampaa.

----------


## TetedeCourse

Alppu toistaa uhkauksensa lopettaa, jos häntä rangaistaan clenbuterol tapauksesta:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cont...enbuterol-case

Kiitos Alppu, kiva kun kävit, mutten jää kaipaamaan  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## vetooo

> Alppu toistaa uhkauksensa lopettaa, jos häntä rangaistaan clenbuterol tapauksesta:
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cont...enbuterol-case
> 
> Kiitos Alppu, kiva kun kävit, mutten jää kaipaamaan



Saxo Bankin ensimmäinen harjoitusleiri alkaa sunnuntaina 28.11. ja päättyy 12.12. Bjarne Riis on toivottanut Contadorin tervetulleeksi Fuerteventuran leirille.




> "I think it is important, that we all remember, that Alberto is not guilty until a judgment is made that indicates something otherwise. This has been the message from the UCI, and I think we should all respect that. We have also met with the UCI, and they have assured us that there are no problems in taking Alberto to our team building camp", Riis says.



http://www.team-saxobank.com/ny_news.asp?n_id=2999

----------


## Oz

Varmaan kovin vapautunut ja rento fiilis tuolla "team building" -leirillä.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Contan uhkailut jatkuvat. Se ei voi taata että jatkaa jos tuomitaan dopingrikkeestä...

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cont...enbuterol-case

Good riddance, sanon minä.

----------


## J T K

Mä voin lähettää sulle Alberto vessapaperia rullan, niin saat pyyhkiä kyyneleet..snif.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Niin tai jotain muuta...

----------


## capitano

> Contan uhkailut jatkuvat. Se ei voi taata että jatkaa jos tuomitaan dopingrikkeestä...
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cont...enbuterol-case
> 
> Good riddance, sanon minä.



Kuka noita huijareita kaipaa lähtöviivalle :Irvistys:

----------


## Kal Pedal

Aivan. Vielä enemmän kun mahdollinen douppaus minua ottaa päähän se miten selkeästi Conta kokee olevansa muun pyöräilymaailman yläpuolella; näitä varoituksia tyyliin "jos ette tee tässä asiassa niin kun minä haluan niin sitte lopetan ja sitten ootte vasta kusessa", tai taannoinen yritys kieltää lehdistöltä asiasta uutisoinnin.
Kovin vähiin on tosin täälläkin käyneet Alberton puolustajat.

----------


## vetooo

> Kuka noita huijareita kaipaa lähtöviivalle



Lähtöviivalla olisi aika väljää jos kaikki kepuli-kallet heivattaisiin poijes.  :Leveä hymy:  Täysin putipuhtain paperein taitaa kilpailla yhteiskilpailun huippunimistä vain Vincenzo Nibali, Cadel Evans, Samuel Sanchez, Roman Kreuziger, Robert Gesink ja Igor Anton. Heidän kohdalla en löydä edes epäsuoria epäilyksiä. Tarkempia perusteluita laitan tarvittaessa, mutta en tässä ketjussa.

----------


## VesaP

> ...Samuel Sanchez...Igor Anton... 
> 
> Heidän kohdalla en löydä edes epäsuoria epäilyksiä. Tarkempia perusteluita laitan tarvittaessa, mutta en tässä ketjussa.



Nuo molemmat ovat espanjalaisia. Ja kun nähnyt mitä toimitaa tuolla espanjassa on... Siinä epäilyksiä tarpeeksi.  :Sarkastinen: 

Ei mitään, toivottavasti ajavat pitsan, hampurilaisten ja suklaan voimalla kuten kaikki parhaat kuskit Klaukkalan takametsästäkin.

Sorry offtopic viesti. Ontopikkina sen verran että lapsellista tuo uhkailu että lopettaa jos saa tuomion. Ja lapsellista toimintaa asianosaisilta muutenkin, äijä kärysi puolivuotta sitten ja vieläkään mitään tuomioita ei ole saanut. Mää diggasin ennen Contadoria, nyt nuo armottomat selitykset ja lakiarmeijat jne on vieneet meikäläisen respektin äijästä.

Diggaan Vinoa. Se oli salaliiton uhri ja syytön silloin alunperinkin! Vino 4ever! Lenkkikutsu on edelleen voimassa!!

----------


## Kal Pedal

Virenque rulettaa!

Minäkin olin Conta-fani. Chaingate:n jälkeen -varsinkin se kirkassilmäinen valehtelu heti etapin jälkeen- alkoi mennä maku ja sen jälkeen se onkin romahtanut minun arvoasteikolla.

----------


## vetooo

> Ontopikkina sen verran että lapsellista tuo uhkailu että lopettaa jos saa tuomion. Ja lapsellista toimintaa asianosaisilta muutenkin, äijä kärysi puolivuotta sitten ja vieläkään mitään tuomioita ei ole saanut. Mää diggasin ennen Contadoria, nyt nuo armottomat selitykset ja lakiarmeijat jne on vieneet meikäläisen respektin äijästä.
> 
> Diggaan Vinoa. Se oli salaliiton uhri ja syytön silloin alunperinkin! Vino 4ever! Lenkkikutsu on edelleen voimassa!!



Olen täysin samaa mieltä. Uhkailkoon lopettamisella tai ei, mutta se ei muuta miksikään sitä tosiasiaa, että Contador tulee menettämään Tourin 2010 voittonsa ja saamaan 2 vuoden kilpailukiellon. Valitettavasti casen lainvoimaiseen päätökseen taitaa mennä vähintään puoli vuotta. Itsekin diggasin ukosta aikoinaan, mutta nyt respect on aika lähellä nollatasoa.

Vinon armoton väritys kisaan kuin kisaan lämmittää kovasti. Kaveri teki virheitä, kärsi rangaistuksensa ja on reilussa vuodessa vakiinnuttanut asemansa meikäläisten suosikkien joukossa synkästä menneisyydestään huolimatta. Olen sen verran humaani ihminen, että annan henkilölle (lähes) aina toisen mahdollisuuden. Tämä koskee myös Vinoa.

----------


## vetooo

> Mielestäni Vacansoleil teki miehen tempun, kun pyysi UCIta, ettei Mosqueran pisteitä laskettaisi joukkueen hyväksi talliranginkissa.



Offaria, mutta tämä taitaa olla ainoa paikka, jossa saan mahdollisesti vastauksen.

Ai Vacansoleil teki näin hyvän ratkaisun olla ottamatta Mosqueran pisteitä tallirankingiin? Itse en ole lukenut asiasta, mutta hattua nostan, jos ja kun pitää paikkansa.

----------


## Yuggas

Miksköhän mulla on koko ajan sellanen kutina, että clentador jotenki kiemurtelee vielä ulos tästä rysästä...

(Rysästä ulospääsyksi lasketaan myös se, ettei menetä TdF:n voittoa ja saa niin lyhyen pannan, että on jo ens kesänä mukana tourilla.)

Pyöräilyn dopingvalvonnan uskottavuus on kyllä tasan nolla, jos Alberto tästä selviää ilman kunnon pannaa ja tourin voiton menetystä.

Espanjalaiset katso jo Puertossa läpi sormien ja katsoo tässäkin, mutta toivottavasti CAS viimeistään antaa oikeuden toteutua.

OT:

Vieläköhän jostain löytyy lista, missä on Espanjan oikeuslaitoksen Puertosta "armahtamat" pyöräilijät? Ja ketkä niistä on sen jälkeen palanu.

----------


## vetooo

> Miksköhän mulla on koko ajan sellanen kutina, että clentador jotenki kiemurtelee vielä ulos tästä rysästä...
> 
> (Rysästä ulospääsyksi lasketaan myös se, ettei menetä TdF:n voittoa ja saa niin lyhyen pannan, että on jo ens kesänä mukana tourilla.)



Helposti. Espanjan pyöräilyliitto päätyy lähes varmuudella vapauttavaan ratkaisuun. Olettaen, että liitto jatkaa samalla linjalla kuin aikaisempina vuosina.

Jos ja kun Contadorin katsotaan syyllistyneen dopingrikkeeseen (CAS:n hamaassa tulevaisuudessa tapahtuva päätös), niin espanjalainen menettää automaattisesti Tourin 2010 kokonaiskisan voittonsa ja keltainen paita ojennetaan A. Schleckille. Tässä menetellään yksinkertaisesti sääntöjen mukaisesti. Dopingrike on dopingrike, ellei toisin tulkita.

Aikataulusta sen verran, että UCI:n viikkokausia kestäneet tieteelliset lisäselvitykset saatiin valmiiksi marraskuun alussa. 8. marraskuuta tiedotettiin UCI pyytävän Espanjan pyöräilyliittoa aloittamaan kurinpitotoimet Contadoria vastaan. RFEC:llä on 3 kuukautta aikaa antaa ratkaisunsa. RFEC:n päätöksen ajallinen takaraja on siis 8.2.2011, mikäli tiimalasin hiekka lähti juoksemaan 8.11. 

Ilmeisesti WADA:lla / UCI:llä on tästä jokunen viikko aikaa päättää asian viemisestä CAS:iin, joten urheilun kv. tuomioistuimen työ alkanee pahimmassa / parhaimmassa vasta maalsikuussa 2011. Minulla ei ole tietoa, kuinka kauan CAS käsittelee keskimäärin yhtä juttua, mutta aikaa kuuluu jokatapauksessa useita kuukausia. Laitetaan käsittelyajaksi 6 kuukautta - tällöin Contadorin kohtaloon saadaan lopullinen selvyys syyskuussa 2011. 

Mikäli nämä epämääräiset ajalliset skenaarioni pitävät kutinsa, niin Contadorin 2 vuoden pannasta on kulunut jo yli puolet ennen kuin lainvoimainen päätös on tiskissä. Repikää siitä.





> Pyöräilyn dopingvalvonnan uskottavuus on kyllä tasan nolla, jos Alberto tästä selviää ilman kunnon pannaa ja tourin voiton menetystä.
> 
> Espanjalaiset katso jo Puertossa läpi sormien ja katsoo tässäkin, mutta toivottavasti CAS viimeistään antaa oikeuden toteutua.



Niin kuin totesin, tämä case siirtyy CAS:iin WADA:n / UCI:n osoittaessa tyytymättömyytensä RFEC:n todennäköiseen vapauttavaan ratkaisuun. Contador siis menettää Tourin 2010 voittonsa, mikäli dopingrikeen todetaan tapahtuneen.

Operaatio Puertossa taisi olla mukana muiden hieman isompien lajien espanjalaisstaroja, joten viranomaiset päättivät paketoida tutkinnan (vaikka se syyttäjän käskystä avattiinkin kahdesti uudelleen), eikä case edennyt raastupaan asti. Tietenkin Fuentesin klinikalla vieralleet pyöräilijätkin olivat urheilumaailmassa tunnettuja, mutta yleisen käsityksen mukaan liitettyinä oli myös La Ligan potkupalloilijoita ja ATP-tennistähtiä. Espanjalaisviranomaiset "nostivat tässä vaiheessa kädet pystyyn ja laittoivat valkoisen lipun salkoon". Vyyhti lakaistiin maton alle.





> OT:
> 
> Vieläköhän jostain löytyy lista, missä on Espanjan oikeuslaitoksen Puertosta "armahtamat" pyöräilijät? Ja ketkä niistä on sen jälkeen palanu.



Puertosta löytyy lisäinfoa espanjankielisestä Wikistä. Vaihtoehtoisesti lontooksi tai suomeksi (huomattavasti suppeammat tekstit).

----------


## Laeski

> Ilmeisesti WADA:lla / UCI:llä on tästä jokunen viikko aikaa päättää asian viemisestä CAS:iin, joten urheilun kv. tuomioistuimen työ alkanee pahimmassa / parhaimmassa vasta maalsikuussa 2011. Minulla ei ole tietoa, kuinka kauan CAS käsittelee keskimäärin yhtä juttua, mutta aikaa kuuluu jokatapauksessa useita kuukausia. Laitetaan käsittelyajaksi 6 kuukautta - tällöin Contadorin kohtaloon saadaan lopullinen selvyys syyskuussa 2011. 
> 
> Mikäli nämä epämääräiset ajalliset skenaarioni pitävät kutinsa, niin Contadorin 2 vuoden pannasta on kulunut jo yli puolet ennen kuin lainvoimainen päätös on tiskissä. Repikää siitä.



Noinhan tuo tulee menemään, sitten vielä jossain välissä sanotaan, että kun ei ole vielä tuomittu niin saa ajaa, jolloin käy kuten Valverdelle. Ajelee kaikessa rauhassa, sponssitulot taattu ja jälkikäteen mitätöidään tulokset. Italiaan tosin ei pitäisi olla mitään asiaa...

----------


## Yuggas

Niin, ei varmaan Espanjan liitto annakaan (riittävää) tuomiota. Lähinnä ajattelin, että myös CAS antaa jonkin minirangaistuksen syynä pieni pitoisuus tai jotain tällaista.

----------


## Samuli

Conta ei enään usko itsekään että jäisi ilman rangaistusta.
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cont...urs-if-cleared

----------


## Ola

Riis samassa artikkelissa: "But if he happened to be punished, it wouldn’t mean that he’s guilty."

Aika helmi.

----------


## vetooo

Tänään tulee kuluneeksi tasan kuukausi siitä, kun Espanjan pyöräilyliitto aloitti Alberto Contadorin dopignjupakan "tutkinnan". Tästä lähtien RFEC maksaa 5 000 Sveitsin frangia lisämaksua jokaisesta kokonaisesta viikosta, kunnes heidän tekemä ratkaisunsa AC-casesta julkistetaan. UCI:n säännöissä lukee, että lajiliitolla on 1 kuukausi aikaa tehdä omat tutkimuksensa valmiiksi ilman rahallisia sanktioita. Lopulliselle ratkaisulle annetaan vielä 2 kuukautta aikaa, mutta jokaiselta täydeltä viikolta joutuu maksamaan 5 000 Sveitsin frangia "viivästysmaksua".

----------


## vetooo

Saxo Bank tuntuu luottavat Contadoriin kuin vuoreen, sillä Pistoolimies on nimetty tanskalaistallin kahdeksikkoon Murcian ympäriajossa (2.-6.3.). Asiasta kertoo espanjalainen uutistoimisto EFE.

----------


## vetooo

Espanjan pyöräilyliittoa lähellä olevan lähteen mukaan AC-caseen saadaan lisäselkoa vasta helmikuussa. Liiton 4-henkinen paneeli tutkii vyyhteä ja heillä on kahlattavana ilmeisesti tuhansia sivuja erilaista materiaalia.

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/...-february.html

----------


## VesaP

Säälittävää kyllä:

"
exceptionally complex case
"

Mikä tuossa on complexia. Tyyppi kusee purkkiin/bruuttaa veret tuubiin, kusessa/veressä on kiellettyä ainetta --> 2v kieltoa. Kovin Simplex-keissi olis prkle!!

Mää kyllä fanitan tästä eteenpäin jotain muuta, kunnes sekin kärähtää. VINO RULES!!!! (<--- Vinon käry oli jenkkiläisten propagandaa ja vääristelyä eikä mitään tekemistä todellisuuden kanssa)

----------


## TetedeCourse

> Espanjan pyöräilyliittoa lähellä olevan lähteen mukaan AC-caseen saadaan lisäselkoa vasta helmikuussa. Liiton 4-henkinen paneeli tutkii vyyhteä ja heillä on kahlattavana ilmeisesti tuhansia sivuja erilaista materiaalia.
> 
> http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/...-february.html



Hienoa, että tämä(kin) case saadaan (pikaiseen) päätökseen ja Alppu takaisin kisoihin... :Sarkastinen:

----------


## vetooo

Mainittakoon vielä, että Espanjan pyöräilyliiton päätöksen on oltava selvillä viimeistään 8.2.2011. Sen jälkeen UCI:lla / WADA:lla on oikeus viedä juttu yksipuolisesti CAS:n käsiteltäväksi.

----------


## samppa1

Minäkin kyllä toivon, että huijarit saadaan kiikkiin, vaikka se ei nyt ihan varmaa ole, että onko doping käry oikeasti tullut. Mutta pilaantuneen lihan selitys oli kyllä aika säälittävä...

----------


## VesaP

> Mainittakoon vielä, että Espanjan pyöräilyliiton päätöksen on oltava selvillä viimeistään 8.2.2011. Sen jälkeen UCI:lla / WADA:lla on oikeus viedä juttu yksipuolisesti CAS:n käsiteltäväksi.



Siis tässä oikeesti kohta menee täysi vuosi kärystä ennenkuin äijä saa jonkun oikean tuomion. Siis jumalauta, asiasta vatvotaan vielä varmaan päivää paria ennen Tourin alkua.

Jos MINÄ olisin tuomari (mutta kun en ole valitettavasti) niin antaisin äijän valittaa, sit kun se todetaan syylliseksi niin SIITÄ päivästä alkaen sit se 2 vuotta bannia päälle. Siis tää on naurettavaa tämä että on "väliaikaisessa kisakiellossa" vddu vuoden ajan ja sit jos saa 2vuoden bannin niin eka vuosi korvaantuu jo tällä väliaikaisella bannilla. Banaanin pitäs alkaa siitä kun case on KOKONAAN käsitelty. Siihen asti toki väliaikaisessa kisakiellossa. Näin saakeli loppus paskan vedättäminen ja tuomiot tulis HETI.

Very Complex Case? NOT, only in Spain!

Edit: Ja tyyppi saa jotain monta miljoonaa vuosiliksaa eikä tartte tikkua ristiin pistää ajamisen kanssa. Katkera siitäkin. Alpulla oli kaudella 2010 kisapäivätkin varmaan aika vitusti paljon alemmat mitä jollain Voigtilla tai Voeclerillä joilla tais olla >100 kisapäivää muistaakseni. Alpulla taisi olla joku 40 tai jotain. On siinä päiväliksa kohdallaan... Joo, olen katkera.

Edit2: Katoin ergoillessa tourin etappeja 8 ja 9 tuossa parin päivän aikana, ja voi tsiisus. Etapin 8 lopussa Clentador oli niin säälittävä. Sen se apuajaja veti KOKOAJAN. Clentador vain peesissä. Eikä yritä yhtään mitään! Sen se apuajaja kuuluisi saada isompaa liksaa mitä Clentador. Se teki kaiken duunin. Sit etapin 8 lopussa kun Shclekki iski, niin Alppu jäi seisomaan paikalleen. Ei mitään jakoa päästä edes peesiin. Chaingate vei Andyn voiton, Clentadorilla ei olis ollut MITÄÄN saumoja pysyä peesissä siinä Andyn iskussa. Harmillisesti hän vain ei sit nähnyt kun ajoi ketjuja tieltä keräilleen Andyn ohi ja ajoi Tourin voittoon. Kovin valikoiva on näkö hänellä. Tsiisus. Näkökin huononee kun syö huonoa lihaa!

----------


## Nailoni

Hyvää vuodatusta  :Hymy: 

Sehän on selvä että Espanjoolit yrittää venyttää mahdollisimman pitkään tätä juttua ja keksiä mitä ihmeellisimpiä selityksiä ja kieroiluja, ettei bannia tulisi. Saisi kyllä bannata kohta koko maan.

----------


## Jousi

VesaP on kyllä niin asian ytimessä että..

Nyt ja tässä sulle semmoinen iso vihreä pallo !!

----------


## vetooo

AC-casen uusimmat tapahtumat (perustuvat espanjalaismedia El Paisin lähteisiin):

- Contadorin asianajajatiimin laatimat lisäselvitykset, jotka ovat tällä hetkellä Espanjan pyöräilyliiton käsittelyssä, lähtisivät UCI:lle ja WADA:lle.

- UCI:lla ja WADA:lla olisi muutama viikko aikaa tutustua Contadorin RFEC:lle lähettämiin puolustusasiakirjoihin ja pohtia, ovatko ne riittävän hyvät syyttömyyden vai liian heiveröiset syyllisyyden puolesta.

- Mikäli UCI ja WADA katsoisivat AC:n yhä syyllistyneen dopingrikkeeseen ja määräisivät kilpailukieltoa, Contadorilla olisi mahdollisuus valittaa päätöksestä CAS:iin.

Eli tässä tapauksessa, a) Espanjan pyöräilyliitto ei osallistuisi päätöksentekoon yksinään b) Koko vyyhti saataisiin nopeammassa aikataulussa hoidettua loppuun. Näin ainakin RFEC kuvittelee.

----------


## irraH

> Saxo Bank tuntuu luottavat Contadoriin kuin vuoreen, sillä Pistoolimies on nimetty tanskalaistallin kahdeksikkoon Murcian ympäriajossa (2.-6.3.). Asiasta kertoo espanjalainen uutistoimisto EFE.



Contador kirjoittaa Twitterissä:

             No podia haber elegido mejor equipo!
 I could not have chosen a better team! 

http://yfrog.com/h4djbvwj

----------


## VesaP

Päätös Clentadorin doping-casessa viimeistään helmikuun puolessa välissä:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cont...an-february-15

Saas nähdä kuinka käy!  :Sarkastinen: 

Veikkaan että mies on syytön, UCI/Wada valittaa CASiin, ja sieltä tulee joku päätös paria päivää ennen tourin alkua ja koko tourin spekulaatiot pyörii vain "ajaako Conta, eikö aja Conta" asian ympärillä.

----------


## Aarde

http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/pyoraily/ar...simmat_uutiset

Miksi vuosi? Ja vuosi mistä? Ei saane Alberto lähtölupaa tulevaan touriin?

Taitaa olla espanjalaiset vähän pakkoraossa, että jotain on tuomittava, mutta Albertoa ei saa suututtaa liikaa.

Edit: oikeat urlit kuntoon...

----------


## japoo

Hesari tietää kertoa näin...

----------


## sianluca

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cont...a-one-year-ban

----------


## TetedeCourse

Epsanjan pyöräliitto ehdottaa Alpulle vuoden kilpailukieltoa:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cont...terol-positive

----------


## sa-muli

http://yle.fi/urheilu/lajit/muut/201...n_2318656.html

----------


## vetooo

Heh, Espanjan pyöräilyliitolla ei kaiketi ollut mitään muuta vaihtoehtoa kuin antaa 1 vuoden panna AC:lle. Vapauttavalla ratkaisulla ei olisi ollut mitään uskottavuutta Espanjan ulkopuolella, ja taas 2 vuoden kisakiellon lätkäiseminen olisi ollut Espanjan pyöräilyväelle liian epäoikeudenmukainen. Tämä case etenee aikanaan - aikaisintaan 6 kk kuluttua - CAS:n ratkottavaksi ja siellä lopputuloksena on 99 % varmuudella 2 vuoden (24 kk) kilpailukielto. Eli mitä AC menettää? Tourin voiton 2010 ja mahdollisuuden osallistua Touriin 2011-2012. Sitten 2013 kova kaksintaisto AC vs. Andy, Tour-voitot AC 2 vs. Andy 3.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Jousi

Meinaatkos vetooo että Conta valittaa. Vai UCI. Vai molemmat..?

Eikös tää pelleilly kannattais melkeen lopettaa tähän "salomonin tuomioon".

----------


## Antti Kuitto

UCI valittanee ainakin.

----------


## vetooo

> Meinaatkos vetooo että Conta valittaa. Vai UCI. Vai molemmat..?
> 
> Eikös tää pelleilly kannattais melkeen lopettaa tähän "salomonin tuomioon".



UCI/WADA valittaa 100-varmasti. Contador valittaa 80-varmasti. Jätän pienen takaportin AC:n tyytymiselle 12 kk -pannaan, koska se on parempi kuin 24 kk.  :Sarkastinen:  Elän siinä uskossa, että Pistoolimies tietää doupanneensa, mutta verensiirrossa tms. kävi alokasmainen virhe ja klenbuterol näkyikin useammassa näytteessä. Eikös se mennyt niin, että klenbuterolin ominaisuudet sopivat "peiteaineeksi" (vrt. hemohes & EPO, MM-Lahti 2001)? En ole kovin hyvin perillä, miten eri d-aineet pelittävät, mutta pelkkä klenbuterol lienee aika huono, jos halutaan parantaa suorituskykyä(?)

Onko se kle*n*buterol vai kle*m*buterol suomeksi?

----------


## OJ

Ja klenbuterolia peiteaineeksi? Veikkaisin laskelmien pettäneen tai veritankkauksessa aineen päätyneen kehoon, mutta en ole törmännyt juttuihin klenbuterolin käytöstä peiteaineena. Toisaalta noi satsien käytöt eivät ole ihan yleisesti tiedossa.

----------


## ejex

Saxo Bank pitää huomenna lehditötilaisuuden Mallorcalla Contadorin tilanteesta uusimman käänteen varjossa.
http://saxobanksungard.com/ny_news.asp?n_id=3036

----------


## Kal Pedal

Eiköhän Conta valita koska sen virallinen touus on että ei ole doupannut- jolloin vuoden panna on oikeusmurha.

----------


## RekanPeesissä

> Eiköhän Conta valita koska sen virallinen touus on että ei ole doupannut- jolloin vuoden panna on oikeusmurha.



 No aika omituiselta kuulostaa jos AC ei itte valittais, kun eikös toi klenbuteroli ollut päätynyt sen kehoon huonon ruuan takia jos nyt oikein muistan :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Marcus

Epäiltiinhän jo pari vuotta sitten kun Contador oli ylivoimainen että ei olisi ihan puhtaita jauhoja pussissa. Verbierin nousu kun sujui maailmanennätysvauhtia, nopeammin kuin pantani, riis, armstrong jag muut kyyhkyset koskaan. Festinavalmentaja Antoine Vayer laski että vo2 max olisi jotain 99,5 ml/kg-luokkaa. Vielä kun ottaa huomioon hänen osuutensa operacion puertossa sekö astanan historia niin se peitetarina kuulostaa vähän ohuelta. mutta espanjalaiset ovat espanjalaisia, ratkaisu ei yllätä yhtään.

----------


## asb

> Epäiltiinhän jo pari vuotta sitten kun Contador oli ylivoimainen että ei olisi ihan puhtaita jauhoja pussissa.



Käyppä tuolla toisessa topicissa kommentoimassa samalla tavalla Armstrongin kulta-ajan suorituksia...  :Hymy:

----------


## OJ

> Käyppä tuolla toisessa topicissa kommentoimassa samalla tavalla Armstrongin kulta-ajan suorituksia...



Loppu se kettuilu siellä!  :Vink:  Lance on superlahjakas friikki, jopa siinä määrin, että pieksää puhtaana muut superlahjakkaat, mutta doupatut, friikit.

Hyvää saippuaoopperaa kuitenkin.

----------


## Marcus

aivan.lancella on ollut syöpä.sillä on vain yksi palli.sen takia se on koskematon.contador on friikki.kukaan ei tykkää siitä.ja se pelasi epäreilua peliä chaingatessa.
voisivat muuten jättää ne lancetutkimukset. ryhtyköön vaikka kaivelemaan ddr:n saavutuksia urheilussa.

----------


## JKK

> aivan.lancella on ollut syöpä.sillä on vain yksi palli.sen takia se on koskematon.contador on friikki.kukaan ei tykkää siitä.ja se pelasi epäreilua peliä chaingatessa.
> voisivat muuten jättää ne lancetutkimukset. ryhtyköön vaikka kaivelemaan ddr:n saavutuksia urheilussa.



Montakos pallia sitä fillarissa tarvitaan? Eikös Lancelta leikattu molemmat kivekset pois?

----------


## TetedeCourse

Alppu ei lopetakaan pyöräilyä vaikka saa tuomion:

http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/72...-sanction.aspx

Vakuuttaa syyttömyyttään ettei ole koskaan käyttänyt dopingia..

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cont...oping-sanction

Ei siis lopetakaan vaikka niin sanoi, miksi sitten uskoisin puheita, ettei ole käyttänyt dopingia.... :Sarkastinen:

----------


## vetooo

Contador nauttii yhä Riisin luottamusta (lähde: Velonews). Aloin tuossa miettimään, että juokseeko AC:n palkka kaikesta huolimatta. Pistoolimies on väliaikaisessa kilpailukiellossa, mutta Riis ei ole hyllyttänyt häntä toistaiseksi Saxosta. Espanjalainen on siis Saxon rosterissa (lähteet: UCI WorldTour, Saxo Bank), joten todistaako se palkanmaksun juoksevan.

Riisin viime kauden rosteri oli uskomattoman hyvä hinta-laatu -suhteeltaan. Jok'ikinen kuski polki varsin todennäköisesti alipalkattuna tasoonsa nähden. Tämä herättää kysymyksiä, saiko Riis sittenkään Cancellaran sopparin ulosostosta hirveän paksua setelipinoa. Uskallan väittää, että Contadorille elokuussa sorvattu pahvi hipoo/hipoi Saxo Bankin 2010 Tour-yhdeksikön silloisten sopimusten kokonaissummaa.

Tällä AC:n palkanmaksukysymyksellä haen takaa Riisin salamyhkäistä _Plan B:tä_, jonta taustoista hän ei vieläkään ole suostunut hiiskumaan. Asiaa kysyttiin viimeksi tänään Pistoolimiehen tiedotustilaisuudessa. Riis siis vaikeni. Alkusyksystä arveltiin _Plan B:n_ olevan Michael Rasmussen. Ohilaukaus. Sitten pohdiskeltiin Jurgen van den Broeckia _Plan B:ksi_. Ohilaukaus. Välillä pähkäiltiin _Plan B:nä_ olevan jopa Richie Porten ylentäminen Tour-kapteeniksi AC:n saadessa pannan. Ohilaukaus. Ainoaksi järkeväksi _Plan B_ -vaihtoehdoksi näyttäisi jäävän Denis Mentshov.

Riis oli todennäköisesti hyvin perillä Geoxin vaikeuksista saada ProTour/WorldTour-lisenssiä täksi kaudeksi. Hän myös laskelmoi ASO:n vetävän jälleen Tourin villeissä korteissa räikeästi kotiinpäin. Kuten jo toisessa ketjussa kirjoitin, Mentshovin kaappaamisen hankaluus piilee tähtitieteellisessä n. 1,5 miljoonan euron vuosipalkassa. Riisin olisi ensiksi ostettava pahvi ulos (en huomioi mahdollisia purkupykäliä) ja tehtävä sen jälkeen pesti venäläisen kanssa. Tuskin 3-kertainen Grand Tour -voittaja ihan ilmaiseksi ajaisi, mutta mahdollisuus Triple Clubiin pääsystä voisi olla ratkaiseva seikka siirrolle?

Summa summarum: Jos AC:n liksahanat ovat tukossa, Mentshovin paljastuminen _Plan B:ksi_ on hyvin mahdollista. Jos AC:n liksahanat ovat väliaikaisesta kilpailukiellosta huolimatta auki kuin Stockmannin ovet, _Plan B:tä_ on vaikeampi identifioida.

----------


## Polla

http://www.albertocontador.com/notic...lle.php?id=191

----------


## Vilhelm V

> http://www.albertocontador.com/notic...lle.php?id=191



Onko Albertolta muuten tullut jotain meriselitystä niille verestä löytyneille muovijäämille? Eikös sellaisistakin ollut puhe? Pilaantunut liha syöty pakkauksineen?

----------


## Oppressor

Eikös noista jannuista kaikkia nesteytetä suonensisäisesti (?) GT kisojen aikana - tuskinpa sille sitä selitystä sen kauempaa tarttee hakea...

Sikamaista on, että syytöntä miestä näin kiusataan : ( aivan varmana JBn ja LAn aikaansaannoksia kun syytön mies ei suostunut tallin kapteenina huonommalle kuskille pullopojaksi 09 tourilla - sikamaista!!

----------


## Marcus

> Contador nauttii yhä Riisin luottamusta (lähde: Velonews). Aloin tuossa miettimään, että juokseeko AC:n palkka kaikesta huolimatta. Pistoolimies on väliaikaisessa kilpailukiellossa, mutta Riis ei ole hyllyttänyt häntä toistaiseksi Saxosta. Espanjalainen on siis Saxon rosterissa (lähteet: UCI WorldTour, Saxo Bank), joten todistaako se palkanmaksun juoksevan.
> 
> Riisin viime kauden rosteri oli uskomattoman hyvä hinta-laatu -suhteeltaan. Jok'ikinen kuski polki varsin todennäköisesti alipalkattuna tasoonsa nähden. Tämä herättää kysymyksiä, saiko Riis sittenkään Cancellaran sopparin ulosostosta hirveän paksua setelipinoa. Uskallan väittää, että Contadorille elokuussa sorvattu pahvi hipoo/hipoi Saxo Bankin 2010 Tour-yhdeksikön silloisten sopimusten kokonaissummaa.
> 
> Tällä AC:n palkanmaksukysymyksellä haen takaa Riisin salamyhkäistä _Plan B:tä_, jonta taustoista hän ei vieläkään ole suostunut hiiskumaan. Asiaa kysyttiin viimeksi tänään Pistoolimiehen tiedotustilaisuudessa. Riis siis vaikeni. Alkusyksystä arveltiin _Plan B:n_ olevan Michael Rasmussen. Ohilaukaus. Sitten pohdiskeltiin Jurgen van den Broeckia _Plan B:ksi_. Ohilaukaus. Välillä pähkäiltiin _Plan B:nä_ olevan jopa Richie Porten ylentäminen Tour-kapteeniksi AC:n saadessa pannan. Ohilaukaus. Ainoaksi järkeväksi _Plan B_ -vaihtoehdoksi näyttäisi jäävän Denis Mentshov.
> 
> Riis oli todennäköisesti hyvin perillä Geoxin vaikeuksista saada ProTour/WorldTour-lisenssiä täksi kaudeksi. Hän myös laskelmoi ASO:n vetävän jälleen Tourin villeissä korteissa räikeästi kotiinpäin. Kuten jo toisessa ketjussa kirjoitin, Mentshovin kaappaamisen hankaluus piilee tähtitieteellisessä n. 1,5 miljoonan euron vuosipalkassa. Riisin olisi ensiksi ostettava pahvi ulos (en huomioi mahdollisia purkupykäliä) ja tehtävä sen jälkeen pesti venäläisen kanssa. Tuskin 3-kertainen Grand Tour -voittaja ihan ilmaiseksi ajaisi, mutta mahdollisuus Triple Clubiin pääsystä voisi olla ratkaiseva seikka siirrolle?
> 
> Summa summarum: Jos AC:n liksahanat ovat tukossa, Mentshovin paljastuminen _Plan B:ksi_ on hyvin mahdollista. Jos AC:n liksahanat ovat väliaikaisesta kilpailukiellosta huolimatta auki kuin Stockmannin ovet, _Plan B:tä_ on
>  vaikeampi identifioida.




Hmm..jurgen van den broeckhan väitti että bjarne riis oli ottanut yhteyttä häneen tai agenttiinsa,mutta kun riis ei tiennyt contadorin kohtalosta se allekirjoitti jatkosopimuksen omega pharma lotton kanssa.

----------


## Marcus

> Montakos pallia sitä fillarissa tarvitaan? Eikös Lancelta leikattu molemmat kivekset pois?



Itse asiassa,kun siihen keskusteluun ryhdyttiin,niin taitaa olla yksi vielä.lancen triathlon-alter ego twitterissähän on juan pelota,eli "one ball". voisi kuvitella että helpottaa satulassa istumista,ainakin polkiessa tacxia..

----------


## Polla

> Itse asiassa,kun siihen keskusteluun ryhdyttiin,niin taitaa olla yksi vielä.lancen triathlon-alter ego twitterissähän on juan pelota,eli "one ball". voisi kuvitella että helpottaa satulassa istumista,ainakin polkiessa tacxia..



sori OT mutta lancella on myös kauppa ja kahvila Austinissa: 

http://www.mellowjohnnys.com/juan-pelota-cafe/ 

vai että one ball  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Marcus

> sori OT mutta lancella on myös kauppa ja kahvila Austinissa: 
> 
> http://www.mellowjohnnys.com/juan-pelota-cafe/ 
> 
> vai että one ball



taitaa muuten se kauppakin olla nimetty sen mukaan että lancelta on leikattu yksi pelotas pois...lance on ilmeisesti käyttänyt samaa nimimerkkiä mm hotelleissa asuessaan ym.googleta vaikka juan pelota one ball.

----------


## Risto Koivunen

> Itse asiassa,kun siihen keskusteluun ryhdyttiin,niin taitaa olla yksi vielä.lancen triathlon-alter ego twitterissähän on juan pelota,eli "one ball". voisi kuvitella että helpottaa satulassa istumista,ainakin polkiessa tacxia..



Ettei vain olisi kyse vähän käsistä karanneesta grammanviilailusta? Pärjäähän ihminen tarvittaessa yhdellä munuaisellakin.  :Vink:

----------


## irraH

"So if clenbuterol  were to be detected, or some other substance found in an amount  sufficient to improve performance, and could only have appeared in the  body if taken voluntarily, it was taken with that end in mind.  Therefore, for particular substances there exists a threshold, the  surpassing of which constitutes an offense and is punishable on a  sporting level.
 Today, advances in science are able to  detect minute amounts of some banned substances which neither further  athletic performance nor can possibly be taken voluntarily, except if  they enter our bodies through ingested food; this is my case with  clenbuterol. But whereas scientific advances have arrived in the year  2011, the rule remains stuck in the 60’s, hence my “crime” and possible  sanction.
 Only by combining scientific advances  with modifications to the anti-doping rules will it be possible to talk  about honest and fair sport, as I have always practiced it."

 Alberto Contador

Toisaalta Alberto on oikeassa tuossa, että nyky lääketieteellä voitaisiin tutkia uudet raja-arvot josta oikeasti on hyötyä, mutta samat rajat ne silti on kaikilla.

----------


## Ola

On Albertolla ainakin sana hallussa. Tai sitten sen lakimiesarmeija on muotoillut tuon tekstin. 

Pieni pitoisuus voi myös merkitä sitä, että on laskettu pikkasen väärin aineen poistumisaika elimistöstä. Mutta Alberto&Co pitää johdonmukaisesti kiinni pihviteoriasta. Mene ja tiedä, kuten Juha Jokinen aikoinaan niin sattuvasti lohkaisi.

----------


## rhubarb

> Pieni pitoisuus voi myös merkitä sitä, että on laskettu pikkasen väärin aineen poistumisaika elimistöstä.



Tuolloin edellisissä testeissä näkyisi myös jäämiä. Homma lienee se, että veripussi oli testattu mutta omilla menetelmillä ei ollut tarpeeksi resoluutiota noin pienen määrän havaitsemiseen. Tai etäisenä mahdollisuutena että oli oikeasti pihvissä vikaa…

----------


## Ola

> Tuolloin edellisissä testeissä näkyisi myös jäämiä. Homma lienee se, että veripussi oli testattu mutta omilla menetelmillä ei ollut tarpeeksi resoluutiota noin pienen määrän havaitsemiseen. Tai etäisenä mahdollisuutena että oli oikeasti pihvissä vikaa…



Meinasin noin yleensä kommentoida tuota pienten määrien hyväksymistä, jota tuo Alberton nimissä annettu kommentti kai tarkoitti.  Muutamat kiinnijääneet kuskit ovat puhuneet mm. epon mikroannostelusta, otetaan sen verran pieniä määriä, että aine ei näy testeissä vaan ehtii poistua. Jos jää kiinni, niin tuli laskuvirhe. Voidaan puhua myös amatöörien puuhastelusta.  :Leveä hymy: 

Ja eikös tuo pihviteoria ole aika epäuskottava, muistaakseni UCI ampui sen teorian alas, koska clenbuterolia sisältävää lihaa pitäisi syödä aika reippaasti, oliko se yli 100kg? Aika buli pihvi sanoisin.

----------


## japoo

Lisää tietoa käryjen määrästä

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

> Lisää tietoa käryjen määrästä



No, jos se on vaan vetänyt muutaman kilon pihvejä neljästi tourin aikana? Kestävyysurheilija tarvitsee säännöllisesti reilusti proteiinia. Elkää nyt hyvät ihmiset syytöntä ampuko...  :No huh!:

----------


## J T K

Katoppako siinä sinapissa oli kans jotain..

----------


## villef

> Lisää tietoa käryjen määrästä



Onpas hienoa uutisoitia..
"Marca: Contador antoi neljä positiivista näytettä"
"Pyöräilyperhe sai pitkät toimitsijakiellot Italiassa"
Missä sitten tietoa Quatarin kisasta? Ei mitään? Mikä ihme siinä vain on, että jossain Keski-Suomalaisessa on uutinen että Lorenzo Bernucci (mulle oli ihan outo nimi) on käyttäny veridopingia? Mutta mitään urheilullista ei kuitenkaan pyöräilystä osata uutisoida?
Toki oikea paikka olis tuonne pyöräilyn uutisointi Suomessa-topicciin, mutta tuli nyt tänne..

----------


## rjr

> Missä sitten tietoa Quatarin kisasta? Ei mitään?



Testituloksia ei ole vielä saatu.

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

> Onpas hienoa uutisoitia..
> "Marca: Contador antoi neljä positiivista näytettä"
> "Pyöräilyperhe sai pitkät toimitsijakiellot Italiassa"
> Missä sitten tietoa Quatarin kisasta? Ei mitään? Mikä ihme siinä vain on, että jossain Keski-Suomalaisessa on uutinen että Lorenzo Bernucci (mulle oli ihan outo nimi) on käyttäny veridopingia? Mutta mitään urheilullista ei kuitenkaan pyöräilystä osata uutisoida?
> Toki oikea paikka olis tuonne pyöräilyn uutisointi Suomessa-topicciin, mutta tuli nyt tänne..



Se on kaikki, mitä nämä porttilat osaavat. Kun on lusikalla annettu ja niinpoispäin...  :Irvistys:

----------


## asb

> Se on kaikki, mitä nämä porttilat osaavat. Kun on lusikalla annettu ja niinpoispäin...



Doping on uutisissa mukana tuleva avainsana, jonka perusteella tunnistetaan kiinnostavat aiheet ja doping kiinnostaa lukijoita, koska "Never Forget Lahti 2001." Pyöräily ei kiinnosta ketään Keski-Suomalaisen lukijaa (tilastollinen fakta).

----------


## vetooo

> Lisää tietoa käryjen määrästä



Eikös Sporde kirjoitellut kissan kokoisin kirjaimin, että _hän_ oli ensimmäinen toimittaja maailmassa, joka uutisoi alkusyksystä käryjen määräksi kaksi. Tiedon hän kertoi saaneensa Marjaniemen pimentäjä Seppälältä. Sporde erehtyi jälleen kerran.  :Leveä hymy: 

Miksi ihmeessä Contadorin postiivisten näytteiden määrä 4 kpl informoidaan vasta nyt? Kenen vastuulla on tiedottaminen? WADA, UCI, Espanjan pyöräilyliitto, Contador?

----------


## Soolo

Saxo Bank vastaa

http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/73...ador-case.aspx

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Miksi ihmeessä Contadorin postiivisten näytteiden määrä 4 kpl informoidaan vasta nyt? Kenen vastuulla on tiedottaminen? WADA, UCI, Espanjan pyöräilyliitto, Contador?



Jospas ne aiemma analysoitiin laboratorioissa, joiden analyysitarkkuus ei riitä ja näytteet analysoitiin uudestaan eri laboratoriossa.
Eihän L.A:kaan anna lupaa tutkia vanhoja näytteitä uusin menetelmin ja laittein.

----------


## Also R

Alppu sanoi eilen Espanjan teeveessä, ettei ottanut Clenbuterolia eikä tehnyt verensiirtoa. http://www.marca.com/2011/02/08/cicl...297167903.html

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Ja me kaikki uskomme häntä. Kyseessä on julkea salaliitto



Ilman muuta :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TetedeCourse

*The Spanish Federation's report on the Contador case*:

http://assets.sbnation.com/assets/54...ision_text.pdf

Tuon voi kääntää vaikka googlella - en vielä ehtinyt ..

----------


## viller

Lehtitietojen mukaan Espanjan pyöräilyliitto harkitsee Contadorin kilpailukiellon kumoamista.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cont...-be-overturned

----------


## vetooo

Pitää oikein tutustua tarkemmin, mitä tuossa Cyclingnewsin jutussa oikein haetaan takaa. Erikoista... ensiksi annetaan vuosi ja sitten vuosi saatetaan vähentää; 1 - 1 = 0...




> According to Spanish newspaper El Periódico, the Spanish cycling federation’s competitions committee that recently recommended a one-year ban on Alberto Contador after his positive test for clenbuterol is considering overturning the decision due to legal considerations.



http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cont...-be-overturned

EDIT: Hidas.

----------


## Yuggas

Hienosti ne vetää tuolla epsanjassa.  :Vihainen: 

Tässä ketjussa vetooo ja kumppanit (sivullekirjoittanut mukaan lukien) oli jo alkuun sitä mieltä, ettei Espanjan liitto anna Contadorille banaania. Ja niinhän tässä kaiken vekslailun jälkeen näyttää käyvän.

Liekkö ne jopa alusta alkaen Espanjassa laskenu tämän näin. Ei me haluta antaa alpulle kilpailukieltoa, mutta muu pyöräilymaailma kattoo meitä kieroon, jos ei anneta banaania. Eli annetaan rangaistus, mutta kun alppu 100 varmasti siitä valittaa, niin sitten poistetaan se jollain syyllä. Otappa tuon pelleporukan ajatuksista selvää...

Siis ei kai ne Espanjassakaan oikeasti ole  niin kädettömiä, että ne kolme kuukautta omien sanojensa mukaan selvittää tapausta ja sitten vasta alpun valituksen jälkeen löytää jotain uutta ja mullistavaa muutamassa päivässä.

----------


## Deve

Eipä tolla oo mitään merkitystä. Contador ei oo pystynyt oikeasti todistamaan että sai clenbuterolit lihasta, CAS antaa silti 2 vuotta.

----------


## J T K

Njoo, mutta pelleilyksihän tämä systeemi on mennyt. Käry käy ja mahdollinen tuomio tulee voimaan kuukausien tai jopa vuosien päästä. Kuka tämmöiseen systeemiin uskoo?

----------


## vetooo

Heh, mitenköhän korkealta taholta Contador meinaakaan saada tukea. Espanjan pääministeri Zapatero: "Contador on syytön".




> Spanish Prime Minister backs Contador's claim of innocence



http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/span...m-of-innocence

Kohta varmaan kuningas Juan Carlos I ja paavi Benedictus XVI tulevat esiin poteroistaan.

----------


## rhubarb

Ei ole ehkä tuo Zapateron avaus ihan loppuun asti mietitty noin kansallistaloudelliselta kannalta. “Joo, ihan on mahdollista saada klenbuterolia tai ties mitä meidän lihoista.”

----------


## VesaP

> Kuka tämmöiseen systeemiin uskoo?



Valverdekin parhaillaan treenaa Movistarin virallisella treenileirillä muiden mukana vaikka on olevinaan dopingpannassa. Espanjalaiset roks! Missä tahansa muussa maassa olisi tyyppi "vedetty munista hirteen" ja potkittu ulos tiimistään. 

Hyvä on siis systeemi, ainakin espanjassa!

Miten selvä dopingtapaus pitäisi olla että espanjassakin HETI napsahtaisi 2v kieltoa. Pitäskö juosta alasti Barcelonan pääkadulla kymmenen epopiikkiä perseessä isoa "HI GUYS, I DOPE MYSELF USING CERA!!!! DOPING VIOLATION IN PROGRESS!!" kylttiä kantaen ja samaa lausetta mikrofoniin huutaen? Vai onko tuokin vain "contaminated piikki" eikä aiheuta toimenpiteitä.

Ricco raukkakaan ei ole syyllistynyt mihinkään. Minkä sille mahtaa jos jääkaappiin viikko sitten tungettu lämmin pitsa nosti kaapin lämpötilaa hetkellisesti sen 2 astetta liikaa ja veri meni sekaisin. Raukka Ricco sentään!

----------


## vetooo

Espanjan pyöräilyliiton lopullinen päätös AC-casessa on odotettavissa maanantaina tai tiistaina.





> Three-time Tour de France champion Alberto Contador could learn whether  he is to be banned from cycling for doping on Monday, widespread reports  have claimed.
> 
> The RFEC would "announce on Monday" a definitive decision regarding  Contador, according to Saturday's El Pais newspaper, while AS sports  daily added "the decision will come on Monday or Tuesday".



http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp...f7488d1bdb.4f1

Minulle on jäänyt tämäkin hieman epäselväksi, että eikö Espanjan liitto tehnyt jo parisen viikkoa sitten päätöksen Contadorin kilpailukiellon pituudesta, joka oli 1 vuosi? Ilmeisesti se oli 4-henkisen paneelin "suositus", jota käsitellään liiton hallituksessa vasta ensi viikon alussa (ma tai ti). Eli RFEC:n hallituksella on lopullinen päätäntävalta AC-casessa? Eikös se Lahden 2001 -tapahtumissakin mennyt niin, että hemohes-sankarien mielipiteitä "kuultiin" ja lopullisen päätöksen kilpailukielloista teki SHL:n hallitus? Tämä menee jo niin monimutkaisesti, etten olen tyytynyt sivustakatsojan rooliin. Ei maailma miksikään muutu yhden yksittäisen dopingtapauksen johdosta. Näitä tulee ja menee. Elämä jatkuu ja kaiketi tämäkin sekasotku saadaan jossain hamaassa tulevaisuudessa pakettiin.

----------


## vetooo

Espanjan pyöräilyliitto on antanut Alberto Contadorille vapauttavan ratkaisun klenbuterol-asiassa, kertovat sanomalehti El Paisin käyttämät lähteet.

----------


## ejex

> Espanjan pyöräilyliitto on antanut Alberto Contadorille vapauttavan ratkaisun clenbuterol-asiassa, kertovat sanomalehti El Paisin käyttämät lähteet.



"Hyvä, hyvä huusivat lapset ja taputtivat isoja karvaisia käsiään"! Mielenkiintoista lukea perustelut: Ei ole riittävästi näytetty jne...........?

----------


## ejex

Eiköhän lopeteta kalliit ja vaivalloiset testaukset ja luotetaan ainoastaan ex-kavereiden ilmiantoihin?

----------


## kontio

> Valverdekin parhaillaan treenaa Movistarin virallisella treenileirillä muiden mukana vaikka on olevinaan dopingpannassa. Espanjalaiset roks! Missä tahansa muussa maassa olisi tyyppi "vedetty munista hirteen" ja potkittu ulos tiimistään. 
> 
> Hyvä on siis systeemi, ainakin espanjassa!
> 
> Miten selvä dopingtapaus pitäisi olla että espanjassakin HETI napsahtaisi 2v kieltoa. Pitäskö juosta alasti Barcelonan pääkadulla kymmenen epopiikkiä perseessä isoa "HI GUYS, I DOPE MYSELF USING CERA!!!! DOPING VIOLATION IN PROGRESS!!" kylttiä kantaen ja samaa lausetta mikrofoniin huutaen? Vai onko tuokin vain "contaminated piikki" eikä aiheuta toimenpiteitä.
> 
> Ricco raukkakaan ei ole syyllistynyt mihinkään. Minkä sille mahtaa jos jääkaappiin viikko sitten tungettu lämmin pitsa nosti kaapin lämpötilaa hetkellisesti sen 2 astetta liikaa ja veri meni sekaisin. Raukka Ricco sentään!




Ei kukaan sitä tekstiä ymmärtäis, ei ne siellä vieraita kieliä puhu  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## vetooo

Jos ja kun Contador saa vapauttavan tuomion, niin homma etenee seuraavasti.Alkuperäisen ehdotuksen AC:n 12 kk:n kilpailukiellosta teki asiaa tutkinut 4-henkinen paneeli.Paneeli esitti näkemyksensä Espanjan pyöräilyliiton kilpailutoimikunnalle, jolla on lopullinen päätösvalta.Espanjan pyöräilyliiton kilpailutoimikunta kumoaa AC:n väliaikaisen kilpailukiellon keskiviikkon ylimääräisessä kokouksessaan.RFEC tekee päätöksen, koska AC:n kilpailulisenssin on myöntänyt Espanjan liitto.AC on vapaa kilpailemaan heti, kun RFEC:n päätös astuu voimaan keskiviikkona.AC voi kilpailla siihen asti, kunnes CAS:n päättää toisin (asettaa hänet pannaan).Valitusoikeus on UCI:lla ja WADA:lla. Heillä on kuukausi (30 vrk) aikaa pohtia, valittavatko he RFEC:n vapauttavasta ratkaisusta.Mikäli UCI ja WADA eivät valita (tulevat valittamaan) CAS:iin, niin AC saa jatkaa aivan normaalisti kilpailemista ja Tourin 2010 tulokset jäävät voimaan.Jos UCI ja WADA valittavat CAS:iin, niin käsittelyajan pituus lienee noin 6 kk (ratkaisu julkaistaan heinä-elokuun paikkeilla).

----------


## viller

Joao Correian Twitteristä




> Wow! “@inrng: Reports now say Contador set to race the Volta ao Algarve on Wednesday, with a view to targeting the Giro and Tour.”



Cyclingnewsin uutinen. 
Contador matkustaa huomenna Portugaliin ja on valmiina kilpailemaan keskiviikkona.

----------


## J T K

Kukahan toimittaa nyt Alpun piffit? On tämä pelleilyä..

----------


## Risto Koivunen

> Ei ole ehkä tuo Zapateron avaus ihan loppuun asti mietitty noin kansallistaloudelliselta kannalta. “Joo, ihan on mahdollista saada klenbuterolia tai ties mitä meidän lihoista.”



Tavoitteena varmaankin nostaa Espanjalaisen pihvilihan myyntiä pyöräilijöiden keskuudessa ympäri Eurooppaa. Sitten jos tulee doping-käry, niin pyöräilijä vain kaivaa kaapista ne kaikki pihvipakkaukset todisteeksi, ja pääsee kuin Contador veräjästä (paitsi jos espanjalaiset pihvinpakkaajat päättävät lisätä laatikoihin varoitukset siitä, että pihvi voi sisältää klenbuterolia, epoa, hemohessiä ynnä muuta kivaa).  :Cool:

----------


## mja

> AC on vapaa kilpailemaan heti, kun RFEC:n päätös astuu voimaan keskiviikkona.



 
Tietääkö kukaan, onko tällä väliaikaisella vapautuksella vaikutusta mahdollisen tulevan kilpailukiellon pituuteen? Jos esim. wada menee, valittaa ja voittaa jutun AC:a vastaan, niin millainen kakku hänelle jää esim. 1v:n kiellosta lusittavaksi? Ajattelin vaan, että aika passeli järjestely olisi esim. olla "kilpailukiellossa" loka(?)-maaliskuu, kilpailla kesä ja lusia loput kiellosta syys-helmikuu.

Espanjalaisen urheilun maine on omissa silmissä aika pitkälti mennyt tämän jutun myötä.

edit: Niin tai vaihtoehtoisesti hupaisaa olisi se, että varsinainen kilpailukielto alkaisikin ihan alusta sen johdosta, että AC kävisi vetämässä yhdet löylyt tässä välissä.

----------


## vetooo

> Tietääkö kukaan, onko tällä väliaikaisella vapautuksella vaikutusta mahdollisen tulevan kilpailukiellon pituuteen? Jos esim. wada menee, valittaa ja voittaa jutun AC:a vastaan, niin millainen kakku hänelle jää esim. 1v:n kiellosta lusittavaksi? Ajattelin vaan, että aika passeli järjestely olisi esim. olla "kilpailukiellossa" loka(?)-maaliskuu, kilpailla kesä ja lusia loput kiellosta syys-helmikuu.
> 
> Espanjalaisen urheilun maine on omissa silmissä aika pitkälti mennyt tämän jutun myötä.
> 
> edit: Niin tai vaihtoehtoisesti hupaisaa olisi se, että varsinainen kilpailukielto alkaisikin ihan alusta sen johdosta, että AC kävisi vetämässä yhdet löylyt tässä välissä.



AC:n kilpailukiellon katsotaan alkavan siitä hetkestä, kun positiivisesta dopingtuloksesta kerrottiin hänelle. Se taisi olla jotain pvm:llä 2X.8.2010. 1 vuoden panna; kielto päättyy 2X.8.2011 (vasta Vueltan alkamisen jälkeen). 2 vuoden panna; kielto päättyy 2X.8.2012. Jos ja kun AC saa vapauttavan ratkaisun Espanjan pyöräilyliitolta, mutta tuomitaan myöhemmin kilpailukieltoon CAS:n taholta, kaikki kilpailutulokset heinäkuun 2010 jälkeen mitätöidään.

----------


## vetooo

Espanjan pyöräilyliiton vapauttavaa ratkaisua odotetaan jo tänään tiistaina. Päätöksen tullessa voimaan, Alberto Contador on mukana keskiviikkona alkavassa Volta ao Algarvessa, kertoo portugalilaismedia.

Tämä koko AC-case on ollut monelle ajajalle niin kinkkinen asia, että rehellistä omaa mielipidettään eivät ole uskaltaneet esittää kuin muutamat keskinkertaiset (ja puhtaat) ranskalaispolkijat sekä nyt yllättäen Tomppa Boonen, joka ei katso hyvällä Espanjan pyöräilyliiton melkein varmasti tekemää vapauttavaa ratkaisua.

** * * * **

Heh, tässäkö syy?




> According  to L’Equipe, one factor which may have led to the RFEC’s Competition  Committee dropping the charges against him was what is being termed a  procedural defect on the part of the UCI.
> 
> The French newspaper  states that a letter sent by the UCI to the RFEC last November 8th was  not sent to the rider or his legal team. L’Equipe said that Contador’s  representatives complained that this was not fair, and that it violated a  section of the Spanish Constitution regarding the ‘rights of the  accused to be informed.’
> 
> The letter apparently listed four possible reasons for the rider’s positive test for Clenbuterol during the last Tour de France.



http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/74...g-charges.aspx

----------


## vetooo

Espanjan pyöräilyliitto on vapauttanut Contadorin dopingsyytöksistä. Contador voi osallistua kilpailuihin välittömästi.

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/depor...lpepidep_2/Tes

----------


## J T K

Vässyköitä koko espanjan liitto täynnä. Näin se menee ja jätkät hymyilee..

----------


## Esko

Maantiepyöräily. Ihana laji.





> AC:n kilpailukiellon katsotaan alkavan siitä hetkestä, kun positiivisesta dopingtuloksesta kerrottiin hänelle. Se taisi olla jotain pvm:llä 2X.8.2010.



 Siitä kun kerrottiin? Ei siis siitä kun ensimmäinen kärynäyte annettiin?

----------


## TetedeCourse

> Espanjan pyöräilyliitto on vapauttanut Contadorin dopingsyytöksistä. Contador voi osallistua kilpailuihin välittömästi.
> 
> http://www.elpais.com/articulo/depor...lpepidep_2/Tes




Hieno homma - saakelin lihankasvattajat kun meinasivat pilata puhtaan ja viattoman urheilijan uran ...nyt vaan uutta clen..äh eiku pihviä naamaan ja kisoihin  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## vetooo

> Maantiepyöräily. Ihana laji.
> 
>  Siitä kun kerrottiin? Ei siis siitä kun ensimmäinen kärynäyte annettiin?



En ole tutustunut dopingsääntöihin niin tarkasti, että pystyisin osoittamaan kyseisen §:n. Etsiskelen tuossa illemmalla sivustoja, joista bongasin kilpailukiellon alkamisen ajankohdan. Tai siis mistä sen olisi pitänyt alkaa... On... tai siis oli puhuttu ajankohdasta 2X.8.2010. Ei siis 2X.7.2010.

----------


## rhubarb

Pienenpieni mahdollisuus että UCI ei olisi valittanut on nyt sitten mennyttä.

----------


## Deve

Kyllä WADAn pitäisi tosta valittaa ja CASin antaa 2 vuotta. Eihän tässä oo mitään järkeä muuten.

----------


## Yuggas

> Kyllä WADAn pitäisi tosta valittaa ja CASin antaa 2 vuotta. Eihän tässä oo mitään järkeä muuten.



Aamen.

Mitä tossa vetooon linkkaamassa lainauksessa mitä syysksi epäillään sanotaan?

UCI ei ole informoinut alppua jostain ja ne meinaa epsanjassa, että se on syy olla määräämättä kilpailukieltoa?

----------


## PHI

UCI = läpikorruptoitunut mätäpaise
Espanjan pyöräilyliitto = kotiinpäinvedon maailmanmestari
AC = selkärangaton selittelyn maailmamestari

On se kyllä ihme juttu, kun toisille pyöräilijöille nalli napsahtaa clenbuteroli kärystä, mutta AC:lle ei.





> ...UCI ei ole informoinut alppua jostain ja ne meinaa epsanjassa, että se on syy olla määräämättä kilpailukieltoa?



Eiköhän UCI tehnyt tuon tarkoituksella, jotta AC:lle saatiin lainopillinen takaportti päästä pälkähästä.

Kyllä on v..tu sirkusta. Niin ja missä sen "saastuneen" lihan valmistajan yhteystiedot ovat häh? No ei missään, kun AC:n porukka ei niitä pystynyt toimittamaan.

----------


## Matias76

> Kyllä WADAn pitäisi tosta valittaa ja CASin antaa 2 vuotta. Eihän tässä oo mitään järkeä muuten.



AP:n uutisessa aiheesta sanottiin , että: "In a separate case, WADA chose not to appeal  to CAS after the German table tennis federation decided not to ban  Dimitrij Ovtcharov. He tested positive for a minute trace of clenbuterol  from meat eaten in China."

Eli voipi olla, ettei WADA valita tässäkään tapauksessa CAS:iin. Vai oliko tuon pöytätennispelaajan tapauksessa, jotain lieventäviä asianhaaroja verrattuna Contadoriin? Ymmärtääkseni jutut ovat hyvin vastaavat paitsi että, klenbuterol pihvin syöminen vahingossa lienee Kiinassa vähän todennäköisempää kuin Ranskassa.

----------


## vetooo

> AP:n uutisessa aiheesta sanottiin , että: "In a separate case, WADA chose not to appeal  to CAS after the German table tennis federation decided not to ban  Dimitrij Ovtcharov. He tested positive for a minute trace of clenbuterol  from meat eaten in China."
> 
> Eli voipi olla, ettei WADA valita tässäkään tapauksessa CAS:iin. Vai oliko tuon pöytätennispelaajan tapauksessa, jotain lieventäviä asianhaaroja verrattuna Contadoriin? Ymmärtääkseni jutut ovat hyvin vastaavat paitsi että, klenbuterol pihvin syöminen vahingossa lienee Kiinassa vähän todennäköisempää kuin Ranskassa.



Ovtsharovin tapaus tuntuu jopa jollain tavalla uskottavalta.



> The German Sports University lab in Cologne - accredited by the World  Anti-Doping Agency - is warning athletes of the risks of accidental  clenbuterol doping when traveling to China.
> 
>  The lab carried out an investigation that found that 22 out of 28  travelers returning to Germany from China tested positive for low levels  of clenbuterol. The samples were tested between Sept. 15 and Jan. 15.



http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/201...ol.study.0711/

Kannattaa lukea tuo koko artikkeli jos lontoota hallitsee.

----------


## ristopee

Mun silmiin tuosta artikkelista ei osunut että minkälaiset pitoisuudet kummillakin on ollut näytteissään. Osaako joku valaista tästä enempää?

----------


## Matias76

> Ovtsharovin tapaus tuntuu jopa jollain tavalla uskottavalta.http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/201...ol.study.0711/
> 
> Kannattaa lukea tuo koko artikkeli jos lontoota hallitsee.



Eli Kiinassa ja ehkä Meksikossa syödyn pihvin jälkeen tulleesta klenbuterol kärystä tulisi selvitä ilman rangaistusta, mutta Espanjassa tai Ranskassa tulee saada kilpailukieltoa? :Sekaisin:   Ei kai tämä nyt näin voi mennä.

----------


## vetooo

> Mun silmiin tuosta artikkelista ei osunut että minkälaiset pitoisuudet kummillakin on ollut näytteissään. Osaako joku valaista tästä enempää?



Contadorin klenbuterol-pitoisuudet

21.7. 50 pg/ml
22.7. 16 pg/ml
23.7. 7 pg/ml
24.7. 17 pg/ml

Ovtsharovin klenbuterol-pitoisuus

75 pg/ml

Li Fuyu (kiinalainen ammattilaispyöräilijä)

50 pg/ml

** * * * **

Piko (tunnus p) on SI-järjestelmän kerrannaisyksikön etuliite, joka tarkoittaa biljoonasosaa (0,000 000 000 001). -Wikipedia-

----------


## ejex

Onko tilanne siis se, että kiinalainen on ainoa noista kolmesta, joka on saanut pannaa lopulta, mutta AC on ainoa, joka ei ollut käynyt Kiinassa (eikä Meksikossa). Tässähän on selvästi kyse siitä, että espanjalaisten pitäisi pestä puhtaaksi sekä AC että lihantuottajansa? Hankalaa tasapainoilua!

----------


## ristopee

Samaa suuruusluokkaa kaikilla eli siinä mielessä Contadorin vapautustuomio on looginen. Tosin voidaanko uskoa että Ovtsharov ja Li söivät oikeasti doping-lihaa vai tunkivatko klenbuterolit suoraan suoneen (tai miten sitä sitten käytetäänkään). Minä vähän epäilen, varsinkin jos ne kilomäärät mitä sitä lihaa pitäisi syödä on oikein laskettu.

edit: Li tosiaan näytti kärähtäneen, eli siinä mielessä noissa vapautuksissa ei olisi mitään järkeä... Jaa-a.

----------


## vetooo

Ehkä parhaiten suhteellisuudentajun voi saada tästä (oma arvaukseni):

Syöt lihaa Kiinassa - mahdollisuus antaa positiivinen klenbuterolia sisältävä näyte on erittäin suuri.

Syöt lihaa Euroopassa - mahdollisuus antaa positiivinen klenbuterolia sisältävä näyte on erittäin pieni.

Kiinassa ei ole käytännössä minkäälaista kontrolloitua valvontajärjestelmää karjataloudessa - EU-maissa sitä vastoin on.

----------


## ejex

On kyllä totta, että dopingviranomaisten pitäisi olla johdonmukaisia, mutta toisaalta, eikö ole vähän epätodennäköistä, että AC:n tasoinen ammattilainen tai Astana lähtisi kesken TdF:n pistämään tuollaisia mikromääriä suoneen, vaikka olivatkin vähän kusessa sen Andyn kanssa siihen ketjunhyppäämiseen asti. Ennemmin voisi uskoa johonkin verenvaihtoteoriaan tuossa tilanteessa. Mutta mene ja tiedä, kyllä jotkut urheiljat tuntuvat olevan ihan puliukkotasolla näissä asioissa. On sitä ennenkin ihmetelty järjen juoksuja, esim Vinon kohdalla tai Di Lucan tai Martti Vainion talonmiestarinat. Riccosta ei viitsi edes puhua, sillä kun hematokriitti kuulemma oli huomattavasti älykkyysosamäärää korkeampi. Uskotaanko me muuten, että Bjarnen alaisuudessa ei tuollaisia töppäyksiä pääse tapahtumaan? Minä olen kyllä taipuvainen........

----------


## vetooo

> En ole iloinen, en myöskään pettynytkään tähän AC päätökseen. Samaisesta aineesta on annettu kolmenlaisia päätöksiä: 2 vuotta, 1 vuosi tai vapautus.



Jos puhutaan klenbuterol-käryistä tehdyistä päätöksistä, niin Lontoo-wikistä löytyy muutamia päätöksiä: Clenbuterol - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia . Eli klenbuterolista on annettu niin 2-, 1-vuotisia sekä vapauttaviakin päätöksiä. En pureudu sen syvällisemmin tehtyihin ratkaisuihin. Niihin on kuitenkin ollut tietyt koventavat ja lieventävät asianhaarat.





> Me emme oikeastaan tiedä, millä perustella ja faktoilla AC:n lakimiesarmada on saanut Epsjanjan pyöräilyliiton tekemään päätöksensä.



Ensinnäkin on todettava se fakta, että mitkä olivat AC:n  lähtökohdat tähän caseen. Hän on lajinsa parhaiten palkattu (LA:n  kokonaisansiot varmaan suuremmat) urheilija ja omaa täten valtavat  resurssit lähteä taistelemaan positiivisia dopingnäytteitä vastaan. AC:n  taloudelliset resurssit sallivat palkata tämän osa-alueen parhaat  lakimiehet, jotka kykenivät täydentämään puolustusmateriaalia lukuisilla  professori- ja tohtoritason asiantuntijoilla. AC:lla on hieman  erilaiset mahdollisuudet puolustaa itseään verrattuna vaikkapa  kiinalaiseen Li Fuyuhun. 

Toinen olennainen tekijä on AC:n  superstarastatus. Siinä missä AC:n entinen pomo Johan Bruyneel uskoi  alusta asti Pistoolimiehen syyttömyyteen, dirikkavelho veti samalla  maton täysin entisen polkijansa Lin jalkojen alta. Tukea ei herunutkaan  kiinalaiselle, joka kärysi vajaata puolta vuotta AC:ta aiemmin  klenbuterolista. En usko, että AC:n ja Fun käryillä oli mitään  muuta tekemistä toistensa kanssa muutoin kuin narahtaminen samannimisestä aineesta.





> Ikävintä toki olisi se, että päätös tehtäisiin muotoseikoilla. Varsinkin, kun sen jälkeen mietittäisiin tekikö UCI mokansa tahallaan. En ihmettelisi ollenkaan.



Olen jo alusta asti - syyskuun lopulta lähtien - "pelännyt" Espanjan pyöräilyliiton vapauttaa päätöstä. Kuten petri ok toteaa, meidän on vaikea lähteä arvioimaan casen tarkempia yksityiskohtia, koska päätöksestä ei ole saatavilla mitään syvällistä lontoonkielistä paperinivaskaa (ja tuskin tuleekaan). UCI:n tiedottamissähläyksen tahallisuudesta tai tahattomuudesta ei ole todisteita, mutta vaistoni aistii ensiksi mainitun vaihtoehdon (tahallisus) olevan täysin mahdollinen. Toivotaan kuitenkin, että RFEC:n ratkaisut tulevat julkisiksi myös englannin kielellä, jotta jokaiselle mattimeikäläiselle suodaan kunnon mahdollisuus muodostaa yksityiskohtaisempi näkemys casesta. Muussa tapauksessa olemme vieläkin enemmän arvailujen varassa.





> Toisaalta vaikuttiko Espjanjan pääministerin lausunto asian  käsittelyyn, näin suomalaisena meidän ministerimme eivät oikeastaan  koskaan edes viittaa jonkun oikeuskäsittelyyn, koska se tulkittaisiin  yritykseksi vaikuttaa käsittelyyn ja sen jälkeen ura olisi ohi. Tuskinpa  edes Berluskoni antaa lausuntoa Riccon puolesta (tai mistä sen tietää).



Jotenkin minusta tuntuu, että Italiassa ja Espanjassa - maista, joista tulee eniten dopingkäryjä pyöräilyssä - suhtaudutaan kovin erilailla d-asioihin. Italiassa tämä homma on otettu tosissaan viime vuosina, josta kertoo lukuisat tähtipyöräilijöille annetut pannat. Italian olympiakomitean CONI:n dopingjaosto vastaa rangaistuspäätöksistä. Sen johtaja Ettore Torri sanoi osuvasti: "Ei ole reilua, että kaavimme 100 joukosta 1 kärynneen". Tällä hän viittasi siihen, että 99 jäljelle jäävässä sakissa on paljon muitakin d-sankareita kuin tämä 1 kärynnyt. Italian Anti-Doping Agent Ettore Torri: Doping in Cycling Is Unstoppable --FanHouse

Sitten kun mennään politiikan tasolle, voisin kuvitella Espanjan pääministeriä kiinnostavan pyöräily hieman enemmän kuin Italian virkaveljeään. Berlusconilla on ihan omat bisneksensä teinitytöistä, jalkapalloon ja media-alaan poliittisia tehtäviä unohtamatta. Pohjoismaalainen kulttuuri on monilta osin erilaista, mitä Etelä-Euroopassa harrastetaan. Se lähtee ihan oikeusjärjestelmästä ja koskee myös korkean tason politiikkaa.





> UCI tuskin yksin tekee valitusta päätöksestä, eli WADA päättää tekeekö se valituksen CASsiin.



UCI on ilmoittanut, että se käy tarkoin läpi RFEC:n materiaalin ennen kuin päättää mahdollisesta valituksesta CAS:iin. UCI:lla on 30 vuorokautta aikaa tehdä päätös valituksesta - WADA:lla 51 vuorokautta. WADA to consider appeal over Contador clearing on doping charges





> Kun ei tiedä yksityiskohtia Contan puolustukseksi... niin henkilökohtaisesti uskon hänen syyllistyneen veritankkaukseen ja clenbun käyttöön. Jos tästä jotain meidän fanien pitäisi oppia niin se, ettei ole väliä onko jonkun Wattiperkilo jonkun arvon yli tai ali tai että onko joku Sassin holhouksen alla vai ei. Meillä ei ole mitään mahdollisuutta tietää käyttääkö joku aineita vai ei. Toivottavasti kuitenkin CAS voi antaa kuitenkin tällekin huijarille rangaistuksen.



Kuten mainitsin, AC:n puolustuksen yksityiskohtaisten tietojen lukeminen olisi hyvinkin mielenkiintoista. Tämänhetkisellä logiikalla uskon AC:n d-asioiden alkaneen jo hyvissä ajoin Manolo Saizin Once-vuosina 2003-> ja jatkuneen suht samana Bruyneelin Discovery Channel- ja Astana-ajat. Kausi 2010 ei liene tehnyt poikkeusta, vaikka monet nousutietolaskelmani osoittavat heikompia tuloksia.

Toisaalta, emme tiedä AC:n - tai kenenkään muunkaan - aineiden käytöstä yhtään mitään. Jokainen urhelilija on ainoa taho, joka tietää oman d-historiansa. Tässä petri ok on jälleen täysin oikeassa. Watti-per-kilogramma- ja edesmenneen Aldo Sassin metodeihin voidaan pureutua, mutta jätän ne pois tästä viestistä.





> Toki Conta voi olla syytönkin, mutta silloin EU:n tulee antaa kielto saastuneen Espanjalaisen lihan välitykseen.



Espanjalaisen lihan kannalta tämä lienee pieni yksittäistapaus. Niin kauan, kun EU:n sisällä ei havaita järjestelmällistä - tuhansien yksilöiden tasoista - ongelmaa, asialle ei tulla tekemään mitään sen suurempaa. Tosin kaikki on mahdollista. Aivan kuten AC-case kokonaisuudessaan osoittaa.

----------


## OJ

Ei mulla sinänsä ole mitään sitä vastaan, että Conta tosta veritankkausvahingosta luistelee selville vesille. On tämä kuitenkin esimerkkitapaus siitä, että säännöt on kaikille samat, mutta tulkinta ja rangaistukset vaihtelee.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Jos Conta olisi saanut rangaistuksen -toki voi sen vielä saada- ja lusinut sen marinatta ja sitten tehnyt paluun sen maine olisi vielä pelastettavissa. Nyt se tulee aina olemaan pohjasakkaa.

----------


## VesaP

> Nyt se tulee aina olemaan pohjasakkaa.



Meikä ainakin ennen jopa semifanitti tyyppiä, en fanita enää. Buuaisin jos pääsis kuuloetäisyydelle! Fanitan Vinoa!  :Hymy: 

Yllättäen nyt kait sit keskittyy Giroon. Pakko keskittyä kun tietää että CAS tulee antamaan pannan sit kesällä, ja hyvällä tuurilla se tyyppi kerkeää ajaa tuon Giron läpi (voittajana?) ennenkuin sit tulokset mitätöidään CASin toimesta. *****. Tulokset saisi mitätöidä joo, mutta kilpailukiellon pitäisi alkaa sit siitä milloin CAS antaa päätöksensä :/ Muuten tässä ole mitään järkeä.

----------


## Jousi

> Meikä ainakin ennen jopa semifanitti tyyppiä, en fanita enää. Buuaisin jos pääsis kuuloetäisyydelle! Fanitan Vinoa!



Vähan samoja aatoksia täälläkin. Mutta...

Jotenkin vaan on jäänyt ...ka maku suuhun tästä Alpun casesta, kaikkine kyräilyineen. Ja toisaalta onko AC:n vika jos Espanja liitto perseilee noinkin rankasti ("tuomion""kumoaminen"). Katotaan nyt minkälaista Serrano-saippuaoopperaa tän tapauksen jatko tuo tullessaan. Antaa Alpun ajaa, kun siihen nyt lupakin on. Haukutaan me, kun karavaanikin kulkee...

----------


## viller

> Tulokset saisi mitätöidä joo, mutta kilpailukiellon pitäisi alkaa sit siitä milloin CAS antaa päätöksensä :/ Muuten tässä ole mitään järkeä.



Nimenomaan näin. Valituksiin tulisi joku roti jos kilpailukieltoaikaa ei voisi käyttää niiden tekemiseen ja käsittelyyn vaan lopullinen kilpailukielto alkaisi vasta siitä päivästä kun valitukset on käsitelty.

----------


## VesaP

> Nimenomaan näin. Valituksiin tulisi joku roti jos kilpailukieltoaikaa ei voisi käyttää niiden tekemiseen ja käsittelyyn vaan lopullinen kilpailukielto alkaisi vasta siitä päivästä kun valitukset on käsitelty.



Nyt tyyppi ollut talvella Saxon treenileirillä normaalisti pitäen vain vähän matalampaa profiilia median suhteen. Sit nyt kun kilpailukausi alkaa, tyyppi saakin "yllättäen" ajaa. Tyyppi ajaa nyt kisaa puolivuotta ja pitää kuntoaan yllä ja kerää glooriat voitoillaan. Sit elokuussa CAS päättää vuoden pannasta. Tyypin kisatulokset mitätöidään. Mutta kas kummaa, kun kisakielto pistetään alkamaan elo/syyskuusta 2010 niin tyyppi onkin samantien taas ajokelpoinen Vueltaan...

V*ttu mitä pelleilyä!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Matias76

> Nyt tyyppi ollut talvella Saxon treenileirillä normaalisti pitäen vain vähän matalampaa profiilia median suhteen. Sit nyt kun kilpailukausi alkaa, tyyppi saakin "yllättäen" ajaa. Tyyppi ajaa nyt kisaa puolivuotta ja pitää kuntoaan yllä ja kerää glooriat voitoillaan. Sit elokuussa CAS päättää vuoden pannasta. Tyypin kisatulokset mitätöidään. Mutta kas kummaa, kun kisakielto pistetään alkamaan elo/syyskuusta 2010 niin tyyppi onkin samantien taas ajokelpoinen Vueltaan...
> 
> V*ttu mitä pelleilyä!!!!!!!!!!



Entä jos CAS antaakin vapauttavan päätöksen (tai kukaan ei edes valita)? Olisiko siinä tapauksessa sun mielestä parempi, että "viaton" olisi kilpailutoiminnan ulkopuolella vuoden turhaan. Vai antaisitko ennemmin "kärynneen" kilpailla CAS:n päätökseen asti normaalisti?

Noin juridiselta kannalta nykyinen malli on ainoa oikeudenmukainen. Samoinhan rikostapauksissa jo vankilassa istuttu aika vähennetään lopullisesta vapausrangaistuksesta.

----------


## VesaP

> Entä jos CAS antaakin vapauttavan päätöksen (tai kukaan ei edes valita)? Olisiko siinä tapauksessa sun mielestä parempi, että "viaton" olisi kilpailutoiminnan ulkopuolella vuoden turhaan. Vai antaisitko ennemmin "kärynneen" kilpailla CAS:n päätökseen asti normaalisti?



Eihän tässä ole kyse mistään viattomasta. Tyyppi jää kiinni NELJÄSSÄ eri dopingtestissä. Ja joo, pitäisi olla kilpailukiellossa mielestäni niin kauan kunnes on lopullinen tuomio tullut. Tällä nykyisellä Alpun kiellolla ole hevon paskan merkitystä jos äijä ensin talven saa treenata ja sit kisata alkuvuoden. Sit kun määrätään kenties vuoden panna niin samantien saakin taas jatkaa kilpailua. Ei mitään järkeä. Tosikiva niille muille ajajille jotka jäävät kakkoseksi tämän alkuvuoden aikana kun Clentador vie mitalit ja palkintorahat niiden edestä. Ja tosikiva kisajärjestäjille kun joutuvat antamaan palkintorahat jollekin dopinghiirelle joka on jo kärynyt mutta rohmuaa vain rahaa lisää saamattomien sääntöjen takia. Jos/kun Clentador voittaa esmes Pariisi-Nizzan niin helvetillinen on mainosarvo sit ASO:n painaa jotain "pistolero RULES" julisteita kisaa promotakseen kun kaikki tietää että sillä oli vain joku helvetin pihvi persevaossa ajon aikanakin.

----------


## pekkajaa

Fatty McQuack on antanut ymmärtää että ei oikeen tykkää epsanjalaisista dissaamalla niitä erinäisissä haastatteluissa, joten onko UCI:n ja epsanjan liiton välillä jotain kahnausta vai onko se kaikki vaan teatteria? Jos kahnausta on, niin nyt sitten Espanjan liitto pistää hanttiin ja suojelee omiaan kun vastapuoli on viimeaikaisten paljastusten (korruptio jne.) takia heikoilla?? Kuitenkin olen ymmärtänyt että esim UCI ei oikeastaan ole halunnutkaan AC:n käryävän, koska tämä on niin hyvä rahasampo lajille, eikä Valverdeakaan aikoinaan kai kovin aktiivisesti oltu käräyttämässä ainakaan UCI:n toimesta??? Vai onko UCI halunnut käräyttää mutta jotkut isot kisajärkkärit ei????

Hiukan menee vaikeaksi ottaa selvää kuka tässä nyt Espanjan liittoa lukuunottamatta on ketäkin vastaan tai kenenkä puolesta ja kuka haluaa tai ei halua kenenkäkin käryävän, ja kuka on on The Systeemin seuraava virallinen lellikki À la Lance (A.Hoikka, Alppu, Cance, joku muu kuka...)   :Sekaisin:  Sen nyt tietää sokea reettakin että kaikki proffakisojen kärkikahinoissa säännöllisesti heiluvat tykittää rojua niin että korvissa humisee, ei alppukaan tähän mitään poikkeusta tee vaikka mitä kukkaiskertomuksia se haastatteluissa kertoisi.

----------


## viller

> Eihän tässä ole kyse mistään viattomasta. Tyyppi jää kiinni NELJÄSSÄ eri dopingtestissä. Ja joo, pitäisi olla kilpailukiellossa mielestäni niin kauan kunnes on lopullinen tuomio tullut. Tällä nykyisellä Alpun kiellolla ole hevon paskan merkitystä jos äijä ensin talven saa treenata ja sit kisata alkuvuoden. Sit kun määrätään kenties vuoden panna niin samantien saakin taas jatkaa kilpailua. Ei mitään järkeä.



Tällä perusteella kaikki doping-tapaukset pitäisi viedä suoraan CASin päätettäväksi eikä niitä käsiteltäisi ollenkaan kansallisissa liitoissa. Sääntöihin tuskin voidaan kirjoittaa että muut liitot voi määrätä itse kieltonsa mutta espanjalaiset ja italialaiset ei koska niihin ei kuitenkaan voi luottaa.

Se on oikein että Espanjan liiton vapautuksen ja CASin päätöksen välillä saa kilpailla. Jos CAS päätyy vuoden kieltoon niin lopputuloksena Contador on kärsinyt ensimmäisen puoli vuotta siitä tänä talvena ja loput ensi talvena. Ei hyvä. 

Kuten jo aikaisemmin totesin niin olisi hyvä saada sellainen poikkeus että urheilijan tekemien valitusten käsittelyaikaa ei vähennetä lopullisesta kilpailukiellosta.

Säännöt pitää kuitenkin olla sellaiset että ne ovat reilut myös niille joille oikeasti tulee virheellinen positiivinen tulos dopingtestissä. Yleisesti on ilmeisesti päätetty että Contador ei lukeudu näihin.

----------


## pööräilijä

> Eihän tässä ole kyse mistään viattomasta. Tyyppi jää kiinni NELJÄSSÄ eri dopingtestissä. Ja joo, pitäisi olla kilpailukiellossa mielestäni niin kauan kunnes on lopullinen tuomio tullut. Tällä nykyisellä Alpun kiellolla ole hevon paskan merkitystä jos äijä ensin talven saa treenata ja sit kisata alkuvuoden. Sit kun määrätään kenties vuoden panna niin samantien saakin taas jatkaa kilpailua. Ei mitään järkeä. Tosikiva niille muille ajajille jotka jäävät kakkoseksi tämän alkuvuoden aikana kun Clentador vie mitalit ja palkintorahat niiden edestä. Ja tosikiva kisajärjestäjille kun joutuvat antamaan palkintorahat jollekin dopinghiirelle joka on jo kärynyt mutta rohmuaa vain rahaa lisää saamattomien sääntöjen takia. Jos/kun Clentador voittaa esmes Pariisi-Nizzan niin helvetillinen on mainosarvo sit ASO:n painaa jotain "pistolero RULES" julisteita kisaa promotakseen kun kaikki tietää että sillä oli vain joku helvetin pihvi persevaossa ajon aikanakin.



Aamen  :Hymy:  VesaP on tähän ketjuun laittanut juuri saman mitä ajattelen. Kauheeta pelleilyä tollanen on  :Vihainen:  Viisvuotta vois olla se minimi kilpailukielto tästä lähtien, ehkä joku luopuis dopingista ... Sittehä voi tehä comebackin jos oikeesti haluaa, vai olisko jokapäiväinen testaus vieläkin parempi  :Hymy:  Otetaa pari milliä palkasta pois ja jokapäivä olis verikoe ja pissapurkki. Vaikka sitten junnuista lähtien, ei ainakaa heräis himoa testata missään vaiheessa.

----------


## kontio

On siinä sen verran merkitystä, ettei valmistautuminen varmaan mitenkään optimaalista ole jos on syyte päällä.
Landiksella kesti 4 vuotta toipua jokseenkin selväjärkiseksi, Kimmagen haastattelu kannattaa lukea niin saa vähän referenssiä siitä myllerryksestä mitä kärähtäminen aiheuttaa.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Kimmagen haastattelu kannattaa lukea niin saa vähän referenssiä siitä millainen täyskorruptiotunut järjestö UCI on. Ei muuta.

----------


## viller

McQuaid toivoo että asia saadaan käsiteltyä CASissa ennen Touria.

----------


## rhubarb

Musta on epistä että ne jotka eivät ole jääneet kiinni saavat ajaa.

----------


## mja

> "pistolero RULES"



Jatkossa doping-rikkeiden kohdalla täytyy ensisijaisesti pohtia sovelletaanko normaaleja säädöksiä vai käsitelläänkö asia pistolero -sääntöjen puitteissa. Jälkimmäiseen vaikuttaa ensinnäkin se kuinka menestyneestä pyöräilijästä on kyse, toisekseen se onko hän espanjalainen ja kolmannekseen se kuinka pahasti pyöräilijä pahoittaa mielensä, jos saa tuomion.

----------


## J T K

> Jos/kun Clentador voittaa esmes Pariisi-Nizzan niin helvetillinen on mainosarvo sit ASO:n painaa jotain "pistolero RULES" julisteita kisaa promotakseen kun kaikki tietää että sillä oli vain joku helvetin pihvi persevaossa ajon aikanakin.



 :Hymy:   :Hymy:   :Hymy: 

Ei tämä pelleily lopu ennenkuin tapausten käsittely suoraviivaistuu nykyisestään ja käryn vaikutukset ulotetaan kuskin tallia koskeviksi. Pudotus pykälää alemmalle tasolle automaagisesti kun käry käy. Tai jotain.

----------


## Soolo

Itse olen tyytyväinen Epsanjalaisten päätöksestä.
Let's go El Pistolero!  :Leveä hymy: 

Kannattaa muuten lukasta:
http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/201...ol.study.0711/

----------


## mja

> Let's go El Pistolero!



Mietin tätä Pistoleron legendaa tuossa kahvitauolla. Tässä on erinomaisen ainekset niin klassiselle tragedialle kuin erinomaiselle farssille. Pistolero, mies Espanjasta, vuorten kuningas, erehtyi neljästi, jolloin useat meistä kuvittelivat hänen loppunsa jo koittaneen. Vaan ei, Pistolero nousi maasta kuin Clint elokuvassa Kourallinen dollareista. Metallilaatan sijaan Pistoleron suojana toimivat aidot Espanjalaiset steroidihärän pihvit. Pistolero taistelee ja taistelunsa lomassa määrittää lähitulevaisuuden pyöräilyn luonteen. Jaetaanko jo vuoden '12 Tourin palkinnot vasta seuraavana kesänä - varmuuden vuoksi? Heijastaako Pistoleron tapaus yhä syvenevää luokkajakoa myös ammattipyöräilijöiden keskuudessa? Siis jakoa heihin, joilla on varaa doupata, menestyä ja välttyä tuomioilta, sekä heihin jotka päivittelevät edellisten toilailuja twitterissä. Pyörivätkö Pistolero mainokset tulevalla kaudella telkkarissa? Saako Pistolero puolelleen yhtä fanaattisen kannatusjoukon mitä Lance on onnistunut taakseen haalimaan? 

Odotan mielenkiinnolla.

----------


## buhvalo

P*rseilyä. 4 positiivista näytettä ja muovia veressä.  :Vihainen: 

Eipä pelotella noilla 'kiina' artikkeleilla.

----------


## ejex

> Musta on epistä että ne jotka eivät ole jääneet kiinni saavat ajaa.



Komppaan! 
Vain vegetaristeille ajolupa! Ja tallipäälliköille kans penalttia, katseestakin näkee, että ovet konnia, erityisesti JB. Pyörien myynti vain virallisen luvan saaneille, paitsi jenkeissä, jossa pyöräily on perustuslaillinen oikeus!

----------


## ejex

Saxpo Bankin lehdistötilaisuus illalla.
http://www.saxobanksungard.com/ny_ne...g=uk&n_id=3048

----------


## vetooo

> Jos/kun Clentador voittaa esmes Pariisi-Nizzan niin helvetillinen on mainosarvo sit ASO:n painaa jotain "pistolero RULES" julisteita kisaa promotakseen kun kaikki tietää että sillä oli vain joku helvetin pihvi persevaossa ajon aikanakin.



Contador ei kilpaile Ranskan maalla ennen Touria (jos silloinkaan). Kilpailuohjelmassa on ainoastaan espanjalaisia kisoja ja sitten toukokuun Italian ympäriajo.

----------


## TKe_

Jos nyt jostain syystä juttu ei päädy CAS käsittelyyn tai Alppu ei saa rankkua niin näinköhän ranskalaiset päästävät Alppua ajamaan tourille (tai onko niillä edes mitään mahdollisuuksia sitä estääkään)? Jos se tourilla ajaa niin saattaapi olla melkoisen suurennuslasin alla (tosin mitäpä se meinaa jos pääsee luistelemaan irti rangaistuksista).

----------


## PHI

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/carp...-contador-case

----------


## VesaP

> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/carp...-contador-case



Laatukamaa selostaa tuo Carpani...  :Sarkastinen: 

He added, according to _as.com_, “It is not beneficial to cycling to see Contador crucified.”

Carpani said that the UCI had “the utmost confidence” in the RFEC. "The quality of the work the Federation has done is good."

----------


## vetooo

> Jos nyt jostain syystä juttu ei päädy CAS käsittelyyn tai Alppu ei saa rankkua niin näinköhän ranskalaiset päästävät Alppua ajamaan tourille (tai onko niillä edes mitään mahdollisuuksia sitä estääkään)? Jos se tourilla ajaa niin saattaapi olla melkoisen suurennuslasin alla (tosin mitäpä se meinaa jos pääsee luistelemaan irti rangaistuksista).



Tästä on olemassa CAS:n ennakkopäätös. Ranskan ympäriajon järjestäjät yrittivät vuonna 2009 estää Quick Step -tallin Tom Boonenia osallistumasta Touriin, kun Boonen oli narahtanut kokan käytöstä saman vuoden keväällä. Se ei rikkonut dopingsäännöstöjä, vaikka onkin sinänsä moitittava teko. ASO (Tourin järjestäjä) vetosi "imagoa heikentäviin seikkoihin", mikäli Boonen olisi mukana. Boonen vei jutun CAS:n käsittelyyn, jossa ASO:n toimet katsottiin sääntöjen vastaisiksi.

ASO:lla on kuitenkin oikeus evätä koko tallin (=jättää se kutsumatta kisaan) osallistuminen Touriin (esim. Astana 2009, Saunier Duval 2009), mutta yksittäisten urheiljioiden kohdalla tätä mahdollisuutta ei enää ole. ASO:n johtaja Christian Prudhomme totesi Tourin 2010 alla: "Mitä Alexander Vinokourovin tulee, niin hänellä on sääntöjen mukaan täysi oikeus ajaa Tourissa. Emme voi estää sitä".





> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/carp...-contador-case



Huomioikaa jutun päivämäärä: 12.2.2011.

----------


## VesaP

> "Mitä Alexander Vinokourovin tulee, niin hänellä on sääntöjen mukaan täysi oikeus ajaa Tourissa. Emme voi sääntöjen mukaan estää sitä".



Vino tulee voittamaan tourin vuonna 2011! Se näyttää mistä on äijä kotoisin ja vetää voiton kaikkien nuorten teinien edestä vielä viimeisenä ammattivuotenaan!

Sorry OT.

OnT: Alberto Contador - Kirjanpitäjästä ovimieheksi

----------


## vetooo

> Vino tulee voittamaan tourin vuonna 2011! Se näyttää mistä on äijä kotoisin ja vetää voiton kaikkien nuorten teinien edestä vielä viimeisenä ammattivuotenaan!



Realistisempi vaihtoehto lienee yksittäisissä etapeissa. Sitten kun aletaan paukuttaa 5,8 - 6,0 W/kg -keskitehoilla Luz Ardidenia, Plateau de Beilleä, Galibieria ja Alpe d'Huezia, Vino ei kestä vanhoilla päivillään moista kyytiä. Toinen heikentävä tekijä on tempokilometrien vähäisyys. Jos elettäisiin 2000-luvun alkua ja TT:tä olisi 2,5-kertainen määrä, Vinolla olisi paremmat mahdollisuudet harjata koko roska. Mainittakoon, että Luz Ardidenin ennätysaika on Marco Pantanilla 34.54. Plateau de Beillen recordi Pantanilla 43.30. Alpe d'Huez'n ME myös Pantanilla 36.50. Väitän, että Pantanin ennätysajoista jäädään vähintään 2 minuuttia joka nousussa.

----------


## Yuggas

> P*rseilyä. 4 positiivista näytettä ja _muovia veressä_. 
> 
> Eipä pelotella noilla 'kiina' artikkeleilla.



Millä helvetillä tuo on selitetty niin, ettei mitään rikettä olisi tapahtunut?!?!?!?

----------


## Deve

Tulikin just mietittyä itse että kumma kun ei ees 4 positiivista näytettä riitä tuomioon. Onneksi espanjalaiset ja UCI ei oo ainoita pelaajia tässä pelissä, pakkohan WADAn on tosta valittaa, muuten menee WADAlta ja koko antidopingtyöltä uskottavuus.

----------


## YT

Too big to fail.

----------


## vetooo

Tarinaa mahdollisen CAS-käsittelyn aikataulusta. Lienee turha toivo, että caselle saataisiin piste ennen Ranskan ympäriajoa.

CAS: A Contador appeal might not be concluded by Tour de France start

----------


## vetooo

Espanjan pyöräilyliiton päätös AC-casessa espanjaksi: http://www.as.com/misc/resolucion_caso_contador.pdf. Tekisivät käännöksen lontooksi, niin saisi jotain tolkkua...

----------


## OJ

Eli kuski on niin kauan puhdas kunnes kärähtää testissä, paitsi jos on riittävän iso kala, niin ei pikku käry haittaa mitään. Mutta katsokaas tuonne, siellä kumitossukisoja kiertävä ikuri on napannut protsku-kaupassa myytävää lisuketta...Eikun kahden vuoden banaania päälle vaan! Parempi tietty, että amatöörien touhut kiinnostaa kun sieltä ne roinaproffat tulee, mutta onhan tämä touhu kuitenkin aika pyllystä.

Eipä tarvitse enää pohtia Contan puhtautta.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Tahtooko ASO todella että kaikki huomio  Tourissa keskittyy kuskiin joka (Espanjan ulkopuolella) on liki jokaisen pyöräilyä seuraavan mielestä menettänyt uskottavuutensa rippeetkin? Vai suljetaanko Saxo bank tourilta? Ei mikään mahdottomuus minun mielestäni.

----------


## Sianluka

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/span...rs-allegations Jos pyöräilyliitot eivät hoida asiaa selväksi, lihantuottajat ainakin yrittävät selvittää...

----------


## VesaP

> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/span...rs-allegations Jos pyöräilyliitot eivät hoida asiaa selväksi, lihantuottajat ainakin yrittävät selvittää...



Hyvä! En boikotoi espanjalaista lihaa jos semmoista olisi joskus tarjolla!  :Hymy:

----------


## vetooo

Dr. Ross Tucker pohtii AC-casea tuoreimmassa artikkelissaan. Suosittelen lämpimästi kaikille (myös alla olevat lukijoiden kommentit ja Tuckerin vastaukset). Tucker on erinomainen kirjoittaja.

The Science of Sport: Contador is cleared.  A Verdict, not a proposal...

Toinen oikein hyvä pyöräilykirjoittaja on Joe Lindsey. Hänkin ruotii AC-soppaa uusimmassa blogissaan.

http://bicycling.com/blogs/boulderre...zes-new-trail/

----------


## viller

> The biggest association of Spanish meat producers, Asoprovac



Asoprovac. *ASO*provac. Haiskahtaa salaliitolta!

----------


## sianluca

El Clenbuteleron viimeisimmät http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cont...-for-the-sport

----------


## ketju44

> Tahtooko ASO todella että kaikki huomio Tourissa keskittyy kuskiin joka (Espanjan ulkopuolella) on liki jokaisen pyöräilyä seuraavan mielestä menettänyt uskottavuutensa rippeetkin? Vai suljetaanko Saxo bank tourilta? Ei mikään mahdottomuus minun mielestäni.



 Jos ainoa mahdollisuus , espanjalaisten pelleilyn takia , on sulkea Saxo bank tourilta niin käyköön.

----------


## vetooo

Eihän Saxo Bank liity millään tavalla tähän caseen? Contador kärysi neljästi ollessaan Astanan palkkalistoilla. Jos ASO noudattaisi samaa logiikkaa kuin pari vuotta sitten, niin boikotoitava talli olisi Astana. Tämä siis sen takia, että Contador narahti dopingissa Astana-paidassa. Tosin Bjarne Riisilläkin on omakohtaista kokemusta ASO:n politiikasta, sillä ranskalaisjärjestäjät estivät Mr. 60 %:n läsnäolon CSC:n sporttipäällikkönä Tourissa 2007. Riis oli reilua kuukautta aikaisemmin myöntänyt avoimesti käyttäneen omalla aktiiviurallaan kaikkea mahdollista d-tavaraa ja tämän verukkeella ASO piti Riisiä ei-tervetulleena Ranskan ympäriajoon edes talliauton ratissa.

----------


## Yuggas

> Toinen oikein hyvä pyöräilykirjoittaja on Joe Lindsey. Hänkin ruotii AC-soppaa uusimmassa blogissaan.
> 
> http://bicycling.com/blogs/boulderre...zes-new-trail/



Hemmetti ku näitä on hankala yrittää ymmärtää kuukkeli-kääntäjän kanssa..

Sikäli kun jotain ymmärsin ehkä oikeinkin, niin Joe on sitä mieltä, että moka verensiirrossa on todennäköisin syy. Tai ainakaan ei vielä ole osoitettu, etteikö verensiirtoa olisi voitu tehdä.

Ja lopussa maininta, että löydetyillä määrillä ei ole mitään merkitystä suorituskyvyn kannalta... 

Hmm, mutta kukaan ei edelleenkään kiinnitä mitään huomiota muovi -jäämien löytymiseen verestä. Eikö nuo yksistään jo kerro, että laittomilla teillä oltiin.

----------


## Oppressor

> Hmm, mutta kukaan ei edelleenkään kiinnitä mitään huomiota muovi -jäämien löytymiseen verestä. Eikö nuo yksistään jo kerro, että laittomilla teillä oltiin.



Veikkaan, että bout kaikissa talleissa nesteytetään isoilla toureilla ukkoja ajokuntoon laittamalla nestettä suoneen (=muovipussista) eli miksi niitä muovijäämiä ei löytyisi. Kuvittelen niitä löytyvän joka jannulta eli sen vuoksi kellään ei ole kiinnostusta huudella.
Suonensisäinen nesteytys kai lienee laillista?

----------


## viller

> Veikkaan, että bout kaikissa talleissa nesteytetään isoilla toureilla ukkoja ajokuntoon laittamalla nestettä suoneen (=muovipussista) eli miksi niitä muovijäämiä ei löytyisi. Kuvittelen niitä löytyvän joka jannulta eli sen vuoksi kellään ei ole kiinnostusta huudella.
> Suonensisäinen nesteytys kai lienee laillista?







> Suonensisäiset nesteensiirrot (infuusiot) on kielletty lukuun ottamatta leikkaustoimenpiteiden, lääketieteellisten hätätilanteiden ja kliinisten tutkimusten yhteydessä annettuja aiheellisia nesteensiirtoja.

----------


## plr

> Suonensisäiset nesteensiirrot (infuusiot) on kielletty lukuun ottamatta leikkaustoimenpiteiden, lääketieteellisten hätätilanteiden ja kliinisten tutkimusten yhteydessä annettuja aiheellisia nesteensiirtoja.



Tiimilääkäriltä varmaan saa tarvittaessa lausunnon, jossa aiheellisuus todetaan. Voi olla käytännössä vaikeaa osoittaa, että infuusio ei ollut tarpeen.

----------


## Crew

> Tiimilääkäriltä varmaan saa tarvittaessa lausunnon, jossa aiheellisuus todetaan. Voi olla käytännössä vaikeaa osoittaa, että infuusio ei ollut tarpeen.



Mielestäni oikea ratkaisu olisi, ettei samaa kisaa saa jatkaa, jos on tarvinnut suonensisäistä nesteytystä. Todelliset vankat aiheet nesteytykseen ovat sen luokan ongelmia, että joko jatkaminen ei ole perusteltua tai sitten olisi selvitty ilman nesteytystäkin. Yhdessä lajissa on jopa seuraavana päivänä "välttämättömän nesteytyksen" jälkeen otettu maailmanmestaruus, jonka jälkeen asiasta virisi keskustelua. Ainakaan lääkärin ammattietiikka ei ole tällöin kohdallaan, ja toivottavasti toiminta tällä alueella selkiytyy jatkossa.

----------


## kontio

> Yhdessä lajissa on jopa seuraavana päivänä "välttämättömän  nesteytyksen" jälkeen otettu maailmanmestaruus, jonka jälkeen asiasta  virisi keskustelua.



Eikös se ollut 10-ottelijat Roman Sebrle ja Tomas Dvorak saaneet Helsingin MM-kisoissa nesteytyksen "lääketieteellisin perustein" stadionilla ennen 1500m juoksua ja kultaa ja pronssia tuli...

----------


## E.T.

> Yhdessä lajissa on jopa seuraavana päivänä "välttämättömän nesteytyksen" jälkeen otettu maailmanmestaruus, jonka jälkeen asiasta virisi keskustelua.



Mäkihyppy? :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Esko

> Eikös se ollut 10-ottelijat Roman Sebrle ja Tomas Dvorak saaneet Helsingin MM-kisoissa nesteytyksen "lääketieteellisin perustein" stadionilla ennen 1500m juoksua ja kultaa ja pronssia tuli...



 Ainakin joissakin arvokisoissa jollekin vanhalle staralle annettiin ruiskulla glukoosia suoneen. Jos oikein muistan niin mitalisijaa ei tullut, mutta pudotti kuitenkin suomalaisen pisteiltä. Joo, harmitti...

----------


## Lasol

Mun mielestä on ihan yks lysti mistä on vääränlaista ainetta saanu itteensä. Jos löytyy kiellettyä ainetta -> banaania. Niin sen kuuluis mennä. Jos on astma, kyynel, insinöörikouluun mars. Elämä on laiffii.

----------


## Traccia bianca

http://www.ansamed.info/en/spagna/news/ME.XEF61539.html
Tuli ihan Ylen uutisissakin.(Clentua yms)
Taitaa Conta olla kohta heikoilla jäillä.

----------


## Nailoni

> Veikkaan, että bout kaikissa talleissa nesteytetään isoilla toureilla ukkoja ajokuntoon laittamalla nestettä suoneen (=muovipussista) eli miksi niitä muovijäämiä ei löytyisi. Kuvittelen niitä löytyvän joka jannulta eli sen vuoksi kellään ei ole kiinnostusta huudella.
> Suonensisäinen nesteytys kai lienee laillista?



Käsittääkseni nämä muovit jota sieltä etsitään ovat peräisin vain veren säilyttämiseen tarkoitetuista muoveista.

Tässä pätkä Cyclingnewssin artikkelia




> According to The New York Times and L’Equipe newspapers last October, a blood sample from Contador taken on July 20 contained plasticizer, a type of chemical that is found in plastic IV bags such as the bags used to carry human blood.



ETTÄ NIIN!

----------


## rhubarb

> Käsittääkseni nämä muovit jota sieltä etsitään ovat peräisin vain veren säilyttämiseen tarkoitetuista muoveista.



Sanamuoto on hieman ongelmallinen ja voi olla että kontekstia puuttuu mutta lainauksessa sanotaan että muovia on suonensisäiseen nesteenannosteluun tarkoitetuissa pusseissa, _kuten [esim.] veripusseissa_. Eli todennäköisesti kysymys ei ole mistään vartavasten verensäilöntäpusseihin sisällytetyistä markkereista.

Eli voidaan siis todistaa tietyllä varmuudella että jonkinlaista IV-pussia on käytetty jollain aikavälillä ennen näytteenottoa.

----------


## Talisker

Plasticizer ei ole muovi vaan muovin pehmitin.
Esim surullisen kuuluisat ftalaatit ovat niitä.
Ja pehmittimiä käytetään kaikissa joustavissa PVC-muoveissa,
kuten IV-pusseissa, leikkikaluissa, pöytäliinoissa, sadetakeissa.
Vanhat ja huonot, mm dibutylftalaatti, "haisivat muoville". 
Vähän niin, kuin Mosselle.

----------


## sahara

Varmaan todettu jo aiemminkin, mutta tämä ketju on kokonaisuudessaan hyvä osoitus siiitä, miten maantiepyöräilyä kauankin seuranneet eivät osaa nähdä metsää puilta.

Lajista pystyy nauttimaan huomattavasti enemmän kun tunnustaa itselleen ammattipyöräilyyn liittyvät tosiasiat. Itselleni asiantila selvisi joskus vuonna 1998/1999, mutta sen jälkeen meni vielä usempi vuosi ennen kuin tilanteen pystyi oikeasti hyväksymään. Eniten tuskaa on tuottanut epämääräinen politikointi siitä ketkä uhrataan ja ketkä pääsevät samaan aikaan kuin koira veräjästä.

¡Venga Alberto!

----------


## kontio

> Varmaan todettu jo aiemminkin, mutta tämä ketju on kokonaisuudessaan hyvä osoitus siiitä, miten maantiepyöräilyä kauankin seuranneet eivät osaa nähdä metsää puilta.
> 
> Lajista pystyy nauttimaan huomattavasti enemmän kun tunnustaa itselleen ammattipyöräilyyn liittyvät tosiasiat. Itselleni asiantila selvisi joskus vuonna 1998/1999, mutta sen jälkeen meni vielä usempi vuosi ennen kuin tilanteen pystyi oikeasti hyväksymään. Eniten tuskaa on tuottanut epämääräinen politikointi siitä ketkä uhrataan ja ketkä pääsevät samaan aikaan kuin koira veräjästä.
> 
> ¡Venga Alberto!



Venga verensiirrot!muutama kuollut urheilija ei maailmassa paljoa paina!

Entäs jos oletkin itse periaatetasolla väärässä eikä me muut kuten uskaltanen rivien välistä mielipiteesi lukea?  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## rhubarb

> Venga verensiirrot!muutama kuollut urheilija ei maailmassa paljoa paina!



Aivan oikein.





> Entäs jos oletkin itse periaatetasolla väärässä eikä me muut kuten uskaltanen rivien välistä mielipiteesi lukea?



On täysin varmaa että proffista reilusti <10% ei koskaan ole käyttänyt mitään. Kyse on vain siitä että jotkut jäävät kiinni ja muut eivät.

Lisäksi sitten kaikki entisaikojen idolit olivat yhtä likaisia. Jonkun Merckxin fanitus on täysin tekopyhää.

----------


## vetooo

AC-case:

Espanjan pyöräilyliiton vapauttavasta ratkaisusta ei ole vieläkään englanninkielistä versiota. Täytyy odotella sen ilmestymistä, jonka jälkeen oman mielipiteen muodostaminen onnistuu helpommin. Netissä on kyllä joitain yksityiskohtia lontooksi, mutta venailen virallista tekstiä.

----------


## Marcus

tässä on team contadorin selonteko vapauttavasta tuomiosta

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/g...n-2222669.html

----------


## Yuggas

Suuri humoristimme Alberto:

"I think that Spain itself is ready and at the forefront of anti-doping,"

Ei yllättävää, mutta huvittaa siitä huolimatta - kunnes hymy vääntyy väkinäiseksi irvistykseksi ja suru valtaa mielen.....

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cont...-determination

----------


## vetooo

Riis Compares Contador To Merckx, Hinault And Armstrong | Cyclingnews.com 

Bjarne Riisin mukaan Alberto Contador on vahvin ajaja, joka on koskaan ajanut hänen tallissaan. Toisin sanoen Riisin entiset kuskit Ivan Basso, Andy Schleck, Carlos Sastre ja Tyler Hamilton jäävät alemmalle tasolle. _Mr. 60 %_ hehkuttaa tohkeissaan, että AC on samaa kaliiperia kuin Merckx, Armstrong, Hinault ja Indurain.



> "Contador is the strongest rider I’ve ever had in my team. Alberto is of the same calibre as Merckx, Armstrong, Hinault and Indurain," Riis told Gazzetta dello Sport, implying that the Spaniard is better than his former protégés such as Ivan Basso, Andy Schleck, Carlos Sastre and Tyler Hamilton.




Gazzetta dello Sport arvioi Contadorin teholukemien olleen 430-440 wattia 12,4 kilometrin aika-ajossa (Murcian ympäriajo, 3. etappi, su 6.3.). Riis on kuitenkin varovainen, eikä valota AC:n tarkkoja tehomääriä. _Mr. 60 %_ painottaakin kiinnittämään huomiota AC:n parantuneeseen ITT-asentoon, joka on aerodynaamisempi.



> Contador covered the 12.4km time trial in Murcia at an average of 52.518km/h._ Gazzetta_  estimated that Contador must have produced between 430 and 440 watts of  power to go so fast. Riis was careful not to reveal Contador’s  physiological data, preferring to point out the work he has done with  the Spaniard to make him even more aerodynamic.




Alleviivaamani lause on ehkä koko uutiset olennaisin osa. Olen AC:n dopingjupakan yhteydessä pohtinut entistä enemmän sitä, mikä estää polkijoita julkaisemasta SRM-tietojaan? Muutamat huippukuskit ovat valottaneet yksittäisiltä etapielta datansa (ensimmäisenä tulee mieleen Vincenzo Nibali, Bola del Mundo, Vuelta 2010), mutta vallitsevan käsityksen mukaan tehotiedot ovat SUPO-aineistoa.

Jos ajaja tietää olevansa liikkeellä puhtain jauhoin, miksi pimittää wattimääriä. Ilmeisesti pelkona on SRM-materiaalista syntyvä spekulointi, joka koetaan epämiellyttävä asiana. Eittämättä keskustelu pyörisi pitkälti sen ympärillä, miten todennäköisesti polkija on liikkeellä kielletyin menetelmin.

----------


## VesaP

> Bjarne Riisin mukaan Alberto Contador on vahvin ajaja, joka on koskaan ajanut hänen tallissaan. Toisin sanoen Riisin entiset kuskit Ivan Basso, Andy Schleck, Carlos Sastre ja Tyler Hamilton jäävät alemmalle tasolle.



Jotenkin tuntuu että KING (ex Motorbikeman) Fabian olisi ollut/on vieläkin VAHVEMPI ajaja mitä rimppakinttu-Conta.  :No huh!:  No, pitäähän se Riisin heittää mainospuheita jotta saa jotain vastinetta niille miljoonille jota se Clentaboxille maksaa.

Itse olen jo varannut lääkäristä ajan CONTADOR tatuoinnin poistamiseen vasemmasta pakarastani. En fanita sitä enää. VINO tatska on ja pysyy kyllä oikeassa pakarassa!

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Viime viikolla Conta treenasi tempopyörällä vielä 4,5 tunnin lenkkiä Malliksella, just kerettiin erkaantua yhdestä meidän hotellin sakuporukasta, kun ne törmäsi juttusille Llucmajorin kulmilla Bjarnen ja AC:n kanssa..ei ihan päässyt morjestamaan hemmetti.

----------


## ussaf

> Jos ajaja tietää olevansa liikkeellä puhtain jauhoin, miksi pimittää wattimääriä. Ilmeisesti pelkona on SRM-materiaalista syntyvä spekulointi spekulointi, joka koetaan epämiellyttävä asiana. Eittämättä keskustelu pyörisi pitkälti sen ympärillä, miten todennäköisesti polkija on liikkeellä kielletyin menetelmin.



Toisaalta, eikö tehodatan paljastaminen kenen tahansa huippukuskin toimesta antaisi kilpakumppaneille taktisia avaimia tai jopa targetteja treenaamiseen ko. kuskia vastaan? Ihan mutulla tuo siis. Mutta jos näin on, niin ei mikään ihme, ettei noista hirveesti huudella.

----------


## Soolo

Mä en ymmärrä noista watti ja SRM-jutuista mitään, miltä vetooo noi gazzetan laskemat
watti luvut kuulostavat asiasta tietävälle?

Aika todennäköistä on että Alberto on doupannut enemmän tai vähemmän aikaisemmin, mutta vaikea kuvitella että satsittaisi nyt, ton koko clen sotkun jälkeen?

Mutta mulla onkin Alberto rillit päällä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## derosa

> Jotenkin tuntuu että KING (ex Motorbikeman) Fabian olisi ollut/on vieläkin VAHVEMPI ajaja mitä rimppakinttu-Conta.  No, pitäähän se Riisin heittää mainospuheita jotta saa jotain vastinetta niille miljoonille jota se Clentaboxille maksaa.
> 
> Itse olen jo varannut lääkäristä ajan CONTADOR tatuoinnin poistamiseen vasemmasta pakarastani. En fanita sitä enää. VINO tatska on ja pysyy kyllä oikeassa pakarassa!



Mistä tämä meidän kauna ja miksi yleensä fanittaa-ihailla syvästi mitään tai ketään, mitä emme henkilökohtaisesti tunne. Raskas ammattipyöräily on pelkkää viihdeajanvietettä meille hyvinvoinnissa pahoinvoiville.
PROCYCLING,september 2005:ALBERTO CONTADOR IS LUCKY TO BE ALIVE. TWO BRAIN SEIZURES in 2004 left the Spanish rider needing an operation to remove A LIVE-THREATING BLOOD CLOT.Ehkäpä ne "muovijäämät" ovat peräisin tuosta operaatiosta.

----------


## VesaP

> ...september 2005....
> Ehkäpä ne "muovijäämät" ovat peräisin tuosta operaatiosta.



Eiköhän kuudessa vuodessa ole veri kiertänyt kropassa jo niin kauan (ja Clentaboxin tapauksessa vaihdettu niin moneen kertaan) että tuskin tuon aikaisia mömmöjä enää mitään näkyy.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Yuggas

Espanjan liitto uskoo UCIn valittavan Contador -päätöksestä. Niinpä. Yllättävästi vaan kestää se valituksen tekeminen. No, tässä ei mitään uutta.

Mielenkiintoisinta on, että päätös viipynee syyskuulle. 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/span...-contador-case

----------


## vetooo

> Päivän Hesarissa oli kolumnistin arvio Contador-casesta. Sen mukaan, jos Contadorin puolustus menee läpi, niin sen jälkeen urheilija voidaan tuomita ainoastaan, jos kaveri tavataan piikki tai veripussi hallussaan ja niitä injektoidessaan. Eli nykyisen muotoinen Anti-doping-työ voidaan testeineen unohtaa.
> 
> Se toki oli vain kirjoittajansa mielipide.



Oli aika mitäänsanomaton kolumni. Kirjoittaja jaaritteli niitä näitä. Siinä tuli esille lähinnä vain itsestäänselvyyksiä.

Dopingkäryjen määrä olisi aika lähellä nollaa, mikäli rangaistavaksi teoksi katsottaisiin vain kiinni jääminen rysän päältä.

----------


## derosa

> Päivän Hesarissa oli kolumnistin arvio Contador-casesta. Sen mukaan, jos Contadorin puolustus menee läpi, niin sen jälkeen urheilija voidaan tuomita ainoastaan, jos kaveri tavataan piikki tai veripussi hallussaan ja niitä injektoidessaan. Eli nykyisen muotoinen Anti-doping-työ voidaan testeineen unohtaa.
> 
> Se toki oli vain kirjoittajansa mielipide.



Kirjoituksen mukaan testausmenetelmien tarkentuminen on myös johtanut riskiin virheellisten testitulosten kasvusta,mistä johtuen urheilijoiden oikeusturva on heikentymässä. Juttu päättyy lauseeseen:- Enää ei pelkästään paranneta, vaan yhä useammin parannellaan potilasta. Miksi ei siis astmasta kärsiviä urheilijoitakin?-  Siinä taisi tulla mietittävää meidän hiihtokansallemme.

----------


## alvinhammer

http://www.uci.ch/Modules/ENews/ENew...w%26LangId%3D1

----------


## VesaP

Espanjan pyöräliiton lakimies on luottavainen siihen että Conta vapautetaan CASsissa syytteistä:

<CLIP>
*Spanish anti-doping law "even tougher" than international law*

Luis Sanz, lawyer for the Spanish Cycling Federation (RFEC) says he is optimistic that investigations by the Court of Arbitration for Sport (CAS) in regards to Alberto Contador's positive test for Clenbuterol, will fall in the Saxo Bank Sungard rider's favour.
</CLAP>

Sillä onhan espanjan anti-dopinglaki tiukempi mitä muualla.... :Sarkastinen:  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

> Sillä onhan espanjan anti-dopinglaki tiukempi mitä muualla....



En yhtään epäile... mikäli kuski puolestaan ei ole espanjalainen.  :Vink:

----------


## vetooo

Contadorin CAS-käsittely on siirretty kesäkuulta syyskuulle AC:n asianajajien pyynnöstä.

----------


## VesaP

> Contadorin CAS-käsittely on siirretty kesäkuulta syyskuulle AC:n asianajajien pyynnöstä.



No voi haiseva anusaukko sentään!  :Vihainen:  Eli se pelle jatkaa vaan kauttaan ja voittaa Tourinkin nyt sitten. 

Tämä on NIIIN säälittävää ettei mitään rajaa!!!!!

Seuraavaksi sitten syyskuussa AC:n asianajajat haluavat siirtää käsittelyn vuoteen 2019 syyskuulle, koska AC on ajatellut lopettaa uransa anyway 2019 Tourin jälkeen.

Toivottavasti ASO ei laske sitä Tourille. Onhan se kieltänyt aikaisemminkin dopingsällien osallistumisen vaikka ei olis edes kärähtänyt mistään. Tämä spede sentään kärähti ja useamman kerran. PRKLE!

----------


## asb

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cont...yed-until-july

"The revised date for the hearing is set to be announced on Monday."

Eli AC:n lakimiehet ovat hakeneet lykkäystä ja CAS ilmoittaa uuden lopullisen päivämäärän maanantaina.

Aika sirkusta tämä taas on... Vaan niinhän se Astanan kanssa on aina ollut.  :Hymy:

----------


## MSK

> Aika sirkusta tämä taas on... Vaan niinhän se Astanan kanssa on aina ollut.



Näin on! Astana on tosin kai jo tästä näytöksestä vetäytynyt syrjemmälle?

----------


## vetooo

> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cont...yed-until-july
> 
> "The revised date for the hearing is set to be announced on Monday."
> 
> Eli AC:n lakimiehet ovat hakeneet lykkäystä ja CAS ilmoittaa uuden lopullisen päivämäärän maanantaina.



Hyvä lisäys. Käyttämässäni lähteessä puhuttiin syyskuun olevan jo selviö, mutta aikajänne onkin heinäkuun puoliväli - syyskuun alku. Ja on huomioitava, että casen lykkäämiseksi on jätetty anomus - mitään lopullisia päätöksiä ei ole tehty.

----------


## ristopee

http://www.kaleva.fi/uutiset/contado...iajossa/901067

"Maantiepyöräilijä Alberto Contadorin päivä on sujunut hyvin. Ensin ratkesi, että urheilun vetoomustuomioistuin CAS ei ehdi käsitellä hänen dopingjuttuaan ennen heinäkuun Ranskan ympäriajoa. Lisäksi ajaja säilytti selkeän johtonsa Italian ympäriajossa."

Onko tuota vahvistettu missään muussa mediassa?

----------


## vetooo

> Onko tuota vahvistettu missään muussa mediassa?



CAS:n sivuilla kerrotaan seuraavaa:



> CONTADOR CASE - HEARING POSTPONED
> 
> Lausanne, 26 May 2011 - Following the agreement between the Appellants and the Respondents, the Court of Arbitration for Sport (CAS) has accepted to postpone the hearing in this matter in order to give to all parties concerned reasonable time to prepare for such hearing and to guarantee the participation in person of witnesses and experts. Accordingly, the CAS Panel has decided to cancel the hearing initially scheduled for 6-7-8 June 2011.
> 
> New hearing dates will be fixed as soon as possible.



Latest news - General Information - Tribunal Arbitral du Sport - Court of Arbitration for Sport


Muutamia huomioita AC-casesta,

1) Arvioin, että CAS:n käsittely ei tule alkamaan ennen kuin Tour päättyy heinäkuun 24. päivä.
2) Contadorilla on sääntöpykälien mukaan oikeus kilpailla Ranskan ympäriajossa.
3) ASO:lla ei ole lihaksia estää yksittäisen ajajan osallistumista (vrt. Boonen 2009, Vinokourov 2010).
4) Contador voi parhaimmassa/pahimmassa tapauksessa menettää 3 Grand Tourin voittoa jälkikäteen.
5) Tämä koko case on hyvää oppimateriaalia viisaille herroille ja rouville, pitäisikö sääntöihin tehdä muutoksia.

----------


## Soolo

Merckx sanoo että Alberton tulisi osallistua Touriin, hän on ehdoton voittaja suosikki, saumat tuplaan.
Alberto sanoo keskittyvänsä tällä hetkellä vain pinkkiin, ja että totuus tulee voittamaan.
http://www.rtl.be/sport/touslessport...tour-de-france

miten ASO suhtautuu tähän onkin sitten ihan eri asia...

----------


## passo

Käyn epäsäännöllisen, säännöllisesti katsomassa edellen Suomi-tiimin tuomioita ja pakko sanoa että olen "hiukkasen" ihmeissäni". 

Palaan taas maan alle. Siellä halutaan uskoa kuitenkin jokaiseen ennenkuin netti tuomitsee. Ja senkin jälkeen, ihminen voi oivaltaa isosta virheestä jos vain haluaa. Suurella ihmetyksellä luen listoja joissa ei ole johtavaa pyöräilijää? Hävytöntä. Tai tuomioita ihan vain oman mutun tuntella? Haloo, kyllä niitä, ei aiheesta innostuneita tuomareita, piisaa ilman teitä ja meitäkin.


Kuka viime vuosikymmenien GC TDF voittaja olisi ollut puhdas, tai ainakaan sellaisen maineessa?  Tämä forumi ei enään keskity tsemppaamiseen, vaan lannistamiseen. The loser winner.

Anteeksi vain minun  hyvin naisellinen mielipiteeni. Pari vuotta sitten tämä oli lähes makeinta mitä on, nyt vain semi-surullista.Ystäviä löytyy monelta palstalta, näemmä.

Moikka taas arvon tuomarit, Laji on kuitenkin ehkä parasta mitä on. Sitä ei forumit onneksi onnistu tuhoamaan. Jokainen TDF tai Giro tms on kuitenkin aina niin sietämättömän siistiä!
T. Passo 

Passo

----------


## Soolo

> Käyn epäsäännöllisen, säännöllisesti katsomassa edellen Suomi-tiimin tuomioita ja pakko sanoa että olen "hiukkasen" ihmeissäni". 
> 
> Palaan taas maan alle. Siellä halutaan uskoa kuitenkin jokaiseen ennenkuin netti tuomitsee. Ja senkin jälkeen, ihminen voi oivaltaa isosta virheestä jos vain haluaa. Suurella ihmetyksellä luen listoja joissa ei ole johtavaa pyöräilijää? Hävytöntä. Tai tuomioita ihan vain oman mutun tuntella? Haloo, kyllä niitä, ei aiheesta innostuneita tuomareita, piisaa ilman teitä ja meitäkin.
> 
> 
> Kuka viime vuosikymmenien GC TDF voittaja olisi ollut puhdas, tai ainakaan sellaisen maineessa?  Tämä forumi ei enään keskity tsemppaamiseen, vaan lannistamiseen. The loser winner.
> 
> Anteeksi vain minun  hyvin naisellinen mielipiteeni. Pari vuotta sitten tämä oli lähes makeinta mitä on, nyt vain semi-surullista.Ystäviä löytyy monelta palstalta, näemmä.
> 
> ...



pysy mukana passo, älä anna näiden juttujen lannistaa, muakin ärsyttää osa näistä kakkos sija jutuista, mutta nautin silti kisasta ja Alberton ylivoimasta todella paljon.  :Hymy: 

Tuomitaan sitten kun sen aika on, jos on. 

Postaile useammin, pliis.  :Hymy:

----------


## passo

olisiko sellainen kahden hengen optimistitiimi  :Nolous:

----------


## Soolo

> olisiko sellainen kahden hengen optimistitiimi



kuulostaa hyvältä, I'm in!  :Hymy:

----------


## rhubarb

> Henkilökohtaisesti, julkisuudessa olleiden tietojen perusteella (jos se on MuTua, niin olkoon), Contadorin osallistuminen mihinkään kisaa osoittaa tallipomo Riisiltä todella surkeaa tilanteen tajua, hän pelaa pokeria tuntematta korttejaan, Contador-jutun lopullinen ratkaisu voi siis pahimmillaan viedä tallin surkeaan jamaan. Toki saihan sponssit jotain rahalleen, mutta entä jos... miten tekee sponssit, miten tekee UCI tutkiessaan vuoden päätteessä ratkaisunsa tallin etiikan ja Anti-Doping-työn suhteen, jos AC tuomitaan.



En ymmärrä mitä negatiivista jotenkin yllättäen tapahtuu jos Alppu ajelee kisoissa ja voittaakin vielä ja sitten laitetaan pannaan. Siis siihen verrattuna ettei ajaisi. Ymmärtäisin jos valittaisit siitä että sponsorit vetäytyvät koska Riis päästää kundin ajamaan (mutta näinhän ei tapahtunut). Jotenkin tämä logiikka ei nyt avaudu, vaikka ehkäpä sitä voi olettaa että sponssit tyypillisellä tekopyhyydellä ottavat kaiken irti näkyvyydestä nyt ja sitten hurskaina hylkäävät tiimin jälkeenpäin.

Meni tosin tuo ylempikin viesti ohi mutta tsemppiä vain kaikille.

----------


## vetooo

> Prudhomme pottuuntunut viivyttelystä
> 
> Piti katsella Tourin sääntöjä (2010), eikä mielestäni voida verrata Boonenin tapausta, jossa ASO halusi estää Belgiassa(?) kokkelia nenään vetäneen pyöräilijän osallistumisen Tourille, tai Vinon, jolloin ASOn pomo Prudhomme yksiselitteisesti totesi kaverin kärsineen tuomionsa (ja teretulemas), ja Contadorin osallistumista tulevaan Touriin.



Boonenin kohdalla kyse oli nimenomaan siitä, että ASO halusi estää Tompan osallistumisen "imagosyistä". Asia meni CAS:iin, joka ratkaisi casen Boonenin eduksi juuri ennen Touria 2009. Prudhomme ymmärsi Boonen-casen jälkeen olla puuttumatta yksittäisiin ajajiin ja Vino polki oikeutetusti Ranskan ympäriajossa.

En edes muista, milloin Ranskan ympäriajon järjestäjät olisivat saaneet estettyä yksittäisen ajajan osallistumisen Touriin. Kokonaisten tallien blokkaamisessa on onnistuttu (lue: Saeco 1990-luvun lopulla, Saeco 2002, Domina Vacanze 2003, Astana 2008, Saunier Duval 2009).





> Contadorin osallistuminen mihinkään kisaa osoittaa tallipomo Riisiltä todella surkeaa tilanteen tajua, hän pelaa pokeria tuntematta korttejaan, Contador-jutun lopullinen ratkaisu voi siis pahimmillaan viedä tallin surkeaan jamaan. Toki saihan sponssit jotain rahalleen, mutta entä jos... miten tekee sponssit, miten tekee UCI tutkiessaan vuoden päätteessä ratkaisunsa tallin etiikan ja Anti-Doping-työn suhteen, jos AC tuomitaan.



Saxo Bank sai juuri kaksi kohtalaisen merkittävää sponssia lisää. Ainakaan vielä (kun AC-casen kohtalo on tuntematon) rahalliset tukijat eivät ole häipyneet. Riisin tiimin kaksi tärkeintä tukijaa - Saxo Bank ja SunGard - ilmoittivat jo AC:n käryn tultua julki, että he jatkavat joka tapauksessa sponsseina. 





> Toisaalta Festina-jutun jälkeen lopetin douppausurheilun seuraamisen, mutta ajattelin, että historiasta olisi jotain opittu, mutta p:kat. Giron seuraamisesta on mennyt maku ja jos tuo pihvinsyöjä saisi vielä ennen ratkaisua kisata Tourilla, niin pitäkööt kisansa, ei kiinnosta. Kai jotain voisi tilastojakin katsoa vaikka montako viestiä oli viime ja tän vuoden Giro ketjuissa. Maku mennyt ainakin itseltä. Vaikka toki kaverilla on oikeus osallistua ja Riisillä on oikeus häntä ajattaa, mutta ei minun tarvi sitä hyväksyä.



Jos pelkästä d-näkökulmasta katsoo, niin ammattilaispyöräilyn seuraaminen olisi kannattanut lopettaa jo 1998.

----------


## rhubarb

> Jos pelkästä d-näkökulmasta katsoo, niin ammattilaispyöräilyn seuraaminen olisi kannattanut lopettaa jo 1998.



Tarkoitat varmaan 1908. Historiallisesti kaverit ovat olleet niin sooseissa ettei tosikaan.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Mitä sponsoreihin tulee, niin Paul Kimmage kertoo kirjassaan Rough Ride, että Festinan myynti itse asiassa kasvoi Festina-skandaalin jälkeen.

----------


## Laeski

Mun mielestä Contadorin pitää saada osallistua kisoihin niin kauan kun käsittely on kesken. Ihan vain normaalin oikeuskäsityksen mukaan ajaja on syytön niin kauan kun on tuomittu syylliseksi. Mutta jos (ja toivottavasti kun) positiivinen tuomio tulee PITÄÄ tuomion alkaa siitä päivästä kun CAS saa päätöksensä tehtyä eikä siitä päivästä kun ensimmäinen positiivinen testi on otettu. Nythän tuo nykyiseen malliin menee niin että Alppu menettää viime vuodin Tourin, tämän vuoden Giron ja Tourin voitot ja on valmiina starttaamaan ensi vuoden Vueltaan. Eli kilpailukieltoa alle vuosi. 

Yksi asia on varma eli Alppu on tämän hetken kovin etappiajaja ja muut tulee kaukana perästä. Mutta on mun mielestä myös kaksinaamaisin näillä lopetan jos tulee tuomio lausunnoillaan. Bassolle vielä taannehtivasti hattua, ilman käryä dopingtuomio ja panna, joka istuttiin kiltisti ja sen jälkeen jalat puhuvat.

----------


## Leopejo

> Tarkoitat varmaan 1908. Historiallisesti kaverit ovat olleet niin sooseissa ettei tosikaan.



Kompromissi: 1988, vähän ennen (verensiirto) tai jälkeen (EPO). Sitä ennen doping ei kasvattanut suorituskykyä niin paljon kuin nyt, enemmänkin nosti tuskan ja rasituksen sietokykyä.

----------


## Leopejo

> Moikka taas arvon tuomarit, Laji on kuitenkin ehkä parasta mitä on. Sitä ei forumit onneksi onnistu tuhoamaan. Jokainen TDF tai Giro tms on kuitenkin aina niin sietämättömän siistiä!



Hienosti sanottu!

----------


## Hans Opinion

> Prudhomme pottuuntunut viivyttelystä
> 
> 
> Henkilökohtaisesti, julkisuudessa olleiden tietojen perusteella (jos se on MuTua, niin olkoon), Contadorin osallistuminen mihinkään kisaa osoittaa tallipomo Riisiltä todella surkeaa tilanteen tajua, hän pelaa pokeria tuntematta korttejaan, Contador-jutun lopullinen ratkaisu voi siis pahimmillaan viedä tallin surkeaan jamaan. Toki saihan sponssit jotain rahalleen, mutta entä jos... miten tekee sponssit, miten tekee UCI tutkiessaan vuoden päätteessä ratkaisunsa tallin etiikan ja Anti-Doping-työn suhteen, jos AC tuomitaan.
> 
> Toisaalta Festina-jutun jälkeen lopetin douppausurheilun seuraamisen, mutta ajattelin, että historiasta olisi jotain opittu, mutta p:kat. Giron seuraamisesta on mennyt maku ja jos tuo pihvinsyöjä saisi vielä ennen ratkaisua kisata Tourilla, niin pitäkööt kisansa, ei kiinnosta. Kai jotain voisi tilastojakin katsoa vaikka montako viestiä oli viime ja tän vuoden Giro ketjuissa. Maku mennyt ainakin itseltä. Vaikka toki kaverilla on oikeus osallistua ja Riisillä on oikeus häntä ajattaa, mutta ei minun tarvi sitä hyväksyä.



Kons Hamppaa, mitäpä tässä muutakaan on käytettävissä kuin mutua. Kukaan ei tunnu tietävän missä mennään ja mitä Pihvi-Pedrolle pitäisi tehdä, hidalgo tietysti käyttää tilanteen hyväkseen ja jatkaa ajamista... ja voitaa. Tämä voittaminen juuri onkin ongelmallista pyöräilyä fanittavan näkökulmasta, mitään ongelmaa ei olisi jos AC olisi sijalla 3kymmentä jne. Mutta tällainen ylivoima (tempossa taisi olla 2-3sek/km II sijoittuneeseen) laittaa vannoutuneimmankin fanin epäilemään filunkia... ja koko hommasta menee maku, kuten petri ok tuossa edellä toteaa niin asian voi laskea viestikertymistä. Vetoon ylläpitämälle noAC tuloslistukselle on perusteet... sinä tilanne onkin aika jännä.

Riisin taktiikasta voi olla montaa mieltä. Moraalisessa mielessä AC ajattaminen on arsesta mutta taloudellisessa mielessä ehkä kannattavaa, AC:n julkisuusarvo on valtava... ja tämä kärynkäsittely vain lisää näkyvyyttä. Mainonnassahan ei enimmäkseen ole suurtakaan väliä sillä millä tavalla näkyvyyttä saadaan, pääasia että näkyvyyttä tulee... siis vähän sama juttu kuin päättömässä irtiotossa, kiinni tulee ajetuksi mutta pääasia että sponsorin nimi näkyy ruudussa mahdollisimman paljon. En myöskään usko että AC:n mahdollinen käry syöksisi Saxoa mihinkään taloudelliseen ahdinkoon... ainakaan pitkäksi ajaksi, seuraavalla kaudella olisi alla uusi sponssi ja päällä eriväriset paidat.

----------


## rhubarb

Minolen edelleen sitä mieltä että loogisesti ajatellen on huomattavasti todennäköisempää että doupista epäilty kaveri ajaa puhtaampana kuin koskaan. Eli selitys ylivoimalle ei ole se, että Alppu satsittelee ja muut eivät ( :Sarkastinen: ) vaan se, että kaikki käyttävät vähemmän ja Alppu nyt sattuu olemaan Maailman Paras GC-Pyöräilijä™.

----------


## Tonkov

Mielenkiintoista on sinällään se että Contador "kärähti" ympäriajossa jossa oli kaikken vähiten ylivoimanen ja jossa herran esitykset olivat kaikken lähinnä normaali huippumiesten esityksiä..

----------


## ALe!

En usko että se kleni on se millä se pyörä saadaan kulkee niin kovaa. Oliko se nyt niin että toi kleni olis jäänny vereen jota otettu talteen harjoittelukaudella. Ja sit ympäriajon aikana tuutattu suoneen? Vai onko jotain parempia teorioita jo olemassa?

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Ymmärrän hyvin niitä joita ottaa päähän. Meinasin itsekin avautua asiasta ennen Giron alkua. 
Mutta eikö tilanne olisi toinen, jos Espanjan liitto olisi ollut ryhdikäs ja pistänyt AC:n pannaan? Nyt AC olisi kilpailukiellossa ja yrittäisi purkaa sitä valittamalla CAS:iin? Ei minua pänni niinkään AC:n tai Riisin toiminta kuin se, että heitä paapotaan ja suojellaan.

----------


## Oppressor

Omituistahan tuo CASin toiminnan hitaus on, ei oikein sovi oikeustajuun. Mutta ennustanpa kuitenkin, että kun Alpu voittaa Giro-Touri tuplan niin päätös tulee olemaan vapauttava. Mitäpä sitä puhdasta miestä vainoamaan - pirun hispanjoolo pihvinkasvattajat kun sotkivat pihvin (tai latasivat autossa vanhaa verta)

----------


## Samuli

Contadorin lakimiehet hoitavat homman niin, että Conta pääsee ajamaan vielä Vueltan ennen CAS:n päätöstä.

----------


## vetooo

> Mitä tulee Saxobankin tilanteeseen, toki sponssit on saaneet tulosta rahoilleen, mutta marras-joulukuussa UCI tekee taas ratkaisunsa niiden osalta, jotka saavat ProTeam-statuksen ja yhtenä kriteerinä on eettinen aspekti, vaikkakin se todennäköisesti on vain sana helinää. "Kärpästen surinaa päättäjien korvissa"



Toisaalta UCI:llä on ihan omat ongelmansa oman talon sisällä. Mm. tuosta WorldTour/ProTour-lisenssihässäkästä ei tahdo ottaa mitään selvää. Voisit pykälämestarina tehdä selkoa meille, onko WT/PT-lisenssin myötämisperusteisiin tulossa muutoksia kaudeksi 2012->. Kiitos.

----------


## asb

Tarkoituksella tai ei, niin Alberto on ottanut Lancelta vapaaksi jääneen pelotonin päällikön paikan. Mitä olen artikkeleita Albertosta lukenut vuosien varrelta, niin hän saattaa ihan oikeasti olla mukava kaveri ja käyttäytyä noin ihan luonnollisesti. Ajaa kuin suuri mestari: antaa jalkojen puhua, ei kritisoi faneja vaikka hänelle buuataan, eikä lannista heikompia kilpakumppaneitaan. Talven ajan olin Alberton suhteen tuuliajolla, kun en tiennyt pitäisikö fanittaa enää vai ei, mutta nyt olen taas varma.

Mielummin kirjanpitäjä, kuin mikromanageeraava pikkuhitleri...

----------


## Hans Opinion

Kyllähän AC jakaa mielipiteitä kuten tälläkin lastulla kirjoitetusta voi havaita. Hans on vähän samoilla linjoilla kuin moni muukin, kerran kun käryää niin se on hyvin pitkälti "goodbye". Niin monta käryä on käynyt ja monta selitystä kuultu että nykyään rupeaa kyllä tökkimään jos tyyppi edes rupeaa haisemaan palaneelle. 
Petrin tapaan pettymys oli kova kun AC rupesi tuoksumaan, myös Hans uskoi että uudella pyöräilijä sukupolvella olisi puhtaat jauhot pussissa... mutta mitä vielä, piti perkele mennä syömään sitä pihvilihaa.

Hans on nyt kahden vaiheilla koko pro-pyöräilyn seuraamisen suhteen, vasurilla olen vilkuillut kuinka pihviliha-parodia ja muut doping kähminnät etenee... vielä kun joku yhtä ylivoimainen (esmes FC) kärähtää niin eiköhän se ole Hansin osalta siinä... ryhdyn ehkä seuraamaan kotimaista hiihtoa - sen puhtaampaa urheilumuotoa ei taida tällä erää löytyä mistään - näytöt (menestys) puhuvat puolestaan...

----------


## vetooo

Oma polttavin intoni on kadonnut Girosta juuri sen takia, että a) Contador on mukana b) Contadorin ylivoima on samaa luokkaa kuin Armstrongilla c) Contador tappoi kaiken jännityksen jo 9. etapilla = a) + b) + c) = tulee kirjoitettua vähemmän itse kilpailusta. Toki olen seurannut kaikki etapit ja iloinnut senkin edestä mm. Van Clercqin, Gadretin, Rujanon, Antonin, Nieven ja Tiralongon etappivoitoista.

----------


## leecher

> Oma polttavin intoni on kadonnut Girosta juuri sen takia, että a) Contador on mukana b) Contadorin ylivoima on samaa luokkaa kuin Armstrongilla c) Contador tappoi kaiken jännityksen jo 9. etapilla = a) + b) + c) = tulee kirjoitettua vähemmän itse kilpailusta. Toki olen seurannut kaikki etapit ja iloinnut senkin edestä mm. Van Clercqin, Gadretin, Rujanon, Antonin, Nieven ja Tiralongon etappivoitoista.



+1, ylivoimainen Clentador vie koko Girosta mielenkiinnon.

----------


## rhubarb

Kaikki liian ylivoimaiset voisi laittaa pannaan, tulisi jännempiä kisoja.

Tai mitäs jos otettaisiin Ajelu Autojen Ajo Sarjasta mallia ja lisättäisiin aina kärkimiesten fillareihin painoa?

----------


## J T K

Systeemin vika. 

Jos sanktiot saataisiin käytäntöön nopeasti ja kärynneet lusimaan, tällaista tilannetta ei syntyisi kuin nyt. Klentador voisi palata lusimisen jälkeen takaisin ja sen jäkeen pulinat pois. Eihän tämmöistä pelleilyä jaksa kukaan..

----------


## kolistelija

Itse olen tuon tämän vuoden Giron kattonut vaaleanpunaisten lasien läpi. Ne päässä voi katsoa telkkaria näkemättä AC:ta, onhan sitä muidenkin ajamista kiva katella. Puuttuu vaan ne keltaiset lasit Touria varten, vaikka mistä sen tietää jos AC:llä olisikin heikompi meno siellä.

----------


## Hans Opinion

> ... Klentador...



Tämä ON hyvä väännös! 

Joku tuossa valitteli kun katsojat paikanpäällä ottavat kantaa juoksemalla "Klentadorin" perässä ison piikin kanssa tai pihvi ongen nokassa. Hans on sitä mielipuolta että tällainen tuomitseminen on juuri sellainen uhka joka pelottaa ajajia ehkä enemmän kuin virallinen tuomio... jonka saaminen näyttää olevan vaikeaa. Hienoa että sivistysvaltioissa on mielipiteen ilmaisuoikeus.

----------


## Soolo

> Tämä ON hyvä väännös! 
> 
> Joku tuossa valitteli kun katsojat paikanpäällä ottavat kantaa juoksemalla "Klentadorin" perässä ison piikin kanssa tai pihvi ongen nokassa. Hans on sitä mielipuolta että tällainen tuomitseminen on juuri sellainen uhka joka pelottaa ajajia ehkä enemmän kuin virallinen tuomio... jonka saaminen näyttää olevan vaikeaa. Hienoa että sivistysvaltioissa on mielipiteen ilmaisuoikeus.



jep, todella älykästä ja sivistynyttä toimintaa.  :Sekaisin: 

passo, laita yv.tä, tätä paskaa minäkään en jaksa enää lukea.

----------


## asb

> Ottaisi vaan sen kilpailukiellon kuin mies ja palaisi sitten ja näyttäisi mistä on mies tehty ja moni ottaisi hänet takaisin mielellään, mutta rikoksesta (tai dopingrikkeestä, ettei saivarrella) tulee seurata rangaistus ja sen jälkeen voi palata kuten muutkin.



Niin no, lynkkausjoukon massahurmiossa on helppo unohtaa se vaihtoehto, että lynkattava olisikin syytön. Sinä nyt vain olet päättänyt olevasi enemmän oikeassa, kuin muut...

----------


## A.A

Jos joku jää kiinni aineista, vaikkakin vain vähän, ja vielä muovipussijäämistä, niin oliko ne lehmät syöneet myös muovipusseja?

Ja toisaalta jotkut eivät ole jääneet kiinni mistään, mutta suuri joukko vielä 10 vuotta myöhemmin kertoilee huhupuheita ja tarinoita douppaamisesta...

Kumpi on siis jäänyt kiinni dopingista?

Ja kumpi on lynkattu?

----------


## Pohjanpoika98

> Näinhän se menee, jokaisella on oikeus ilmaista mielipiteensä - kunhan se pysyy sanallisessa/jossain kuvallisessa ilmaisussa, ilman fyysistä kontaktia. Muistelen, että Vinon voittaessa ekan kisan kilpailukieltonsa jälkeen hänelle buuattiin, myös Basso ja kumppanit taisi kokea samaa, mutta he saivat omilla esityksillään kerättyä uudestaan osan maineestaan takaisin. Toisaalta Ricco taisi mokata oman paluunsa, vaikkakaan kukaan ei tiedä, mitä hänelle sattui, mutta fudut tuli. (vaan kai hänkin voisi jatkaa uraansa kuin Clentador, vaan kun tallipomo on sellainen tiukkapipo (kukkahattusetä))
> 
> Itse en todellakaan kiellä ketään fanittamasta ketään, mutta tää tilanne on p:seestä. Ottaisi vaan sen kilpailukiellon kuin mies ja palaisi sitten ja näyttäisi mistä on mies tehty ja moni ottaisi hänet takaisin mielellään, mutta rikoksesta (tai dopingrikkeestä, ettei saivarrella) tulee seurata rangaistus ja sen jälkeen voi palata kuten muutkin.
> 
> Mahtaako pyöräilyn imago Suomessa kestää taas sitä, että kisojen voitot ratkaistaan vuoden parin jälkeen "Urheilun vetoomustuomioistuimessa" Toki kaikki julkisuus on hyvää - tai sitten ei.
> 
> EDIT: Anteeksi kaikilta, mutta kun oikeesti potuttaa...



Samaa mieltä, on mennyt Giron seuraamisesta maku kun Conta on kuin ei mitään olisi tapahtunut eli ajaa loistavasti, mutta onko se 2. sija se voittaja kuitenkin kun Clentador saa tuomionsa. Saxolla lienee varaa siihen, että Conta tekisi tunnustuksen ja saisi taas positiivisen karman pyöräilyyn....
hatuttaa tämä urheilupoliittinen jahkaaminen .... nahkea ja viileä keli ulkona, mutta lähden lenkille  :Cool: 

JT

----------


## kontio

Luulis Scarponilla olevan kiire tänään ITT:ssä, voi olla kyse Giron voitosta. toisaalta, eihän se sama ole voittaa oikeuskäsittelyn jälkeen kuin ajamalla.

----------


## Timi

> Itse en todellakaan kiellä ketään fanittamasta ketään, mutta tää tilanne on p:seestä. Ottaisi vaan sen kilpailukiellon kuin mies ja palaisi sitten ja näyttäisi mistä on mies tehty ja moni ottaisi hänet takaisin mielellään, mutta rikoksesta (tai dopingrikkeestä, ettei saivarrella) tulee seurata rangaistus ja sen jälkeen voi palata kuten muutkin.



Eiköhän tuossa ole myös kyse melkoisesta tukusta rahaa eli jos pääsee pälkähästä niin eiköhän siellä pankkitilillä ole muutama miljoona enemmän, kuin jos suostuu kertaheitolla parin vuoden kilpailukieltoon.

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

Pez Cycling News kiteyttää asian hyvin alla olevan kuvan kuvatekstissä.

----------


## Hans Opinion

Klentadorin ja muiden mahdollisten vilpintekijöiden juridinen syyllisyys on eri asia kuin suuren yleisön antama julkinen tuomio. Juridisesti syytetty on syyllinen vasta kun "tuomiovalta" tekee päätöksen asiasta, tämän päätöksen saaminen kestää varsin usein aika kauan, suuri yleisö sen sijaan tuomitsee aika nopeasti. Tähän sillä on täysi oikeus, suuri yleisö maksaa viulut ja se saa myös soittaa sitä.

Tässä ja monessa muusta vastaavasta asiasta voidaan olla ainakin kahta mieltä ja  jokaisen pitää saada vapaasti antaa oman tuomionsa. Mielenkiintoista julkisessa tuomiossa on se että se tuppaa pysymään oli virallinen tuomio mitä vain. Tämä on yksi lainkäytön perusprinsiippi, julkinen mielipide muokkaa virallista tuomiota, jos näin ei tapahdu niin ao. tuomiovalta menettää merkityksensä... pyöräilyssä on nyt vaarana käydä juuri näin...

----------


## asb

> Tämä on yksi lainkäytön perusprinsiippi, julkinen mielipide muokkaa virallista tuomiota, jos näin ei tapahdu niin ao. tuomiovalta menettää merkityksensä... pyöräilyssä on nyt vaarana käydä juuri näin...



Ei helv... lue tämän päivän hesari.

----------


## xs2jammu

> Ei helv... lue tämän päivän hesari.



Nyt kun hesari ei kuulu lehtivalikoimiini niin voisitko valottaa mitä siellä lukee, kiitos.

----------


## OJ

Ei mulla ainakaan mene maku ammattipyöräilyn seuraamisesta, mutta ei näitä girotourvueltoja kykene katsomaan enää millään. Tai Touria tulee varmaan katseltua sivusilmällä.

Ja douppi ei näytä fanien kiinnostusta vievän. Kisoissa on entistä enemmän katsojia reitin varrella ja jotkut dorkat tapittavat postimerkin kokoista pätkivää lähetystä tietokoneelta.

----------


## Timi

> Ja douppi ei näytä fanien kiinnostusta vievän. Kisoissa on entistä enemmän katsojia reitin varrella ja jotkut dorkat tapittavat postimerkin kokoista pätkivää lähetystä tietokoneelta.



Onkohan missään luotettavaa dataa siitä, miten katsojamäärät ammattilaispyöräilyssä ovat kehittyneet? Omat kokemukseni ovat lähinnä Saksasta ja Itävallasta ja siellä suosio on pikemminkin romahtanut. Osittain dopingista johtuen juuri.

----------


## Vandit

> Onkohan missään luotettavaa dataa siitä, miten katsojamäärät ammattilaispyöräilyssä ovat kehittyneet? Omat kokemukseni ovat lähinnä Saksasta ja Itävallasta ja siellä suosio on pikemminkin romahtanut. Osittain dopingista johtuen juuri.



Itse tutustuin ammattilaispyöräilyyn Saksassa asuessa 90-luvun lopulla, silloinhan se hype nousi Saksassa (ja varmaan Ostmarkissa siinä sivussa) pitkälti Jan Ullrichista. Sittemmin Ullrichin kuntokäyrä laski ja käryt tuli huumeista ja doupeista, mutta eiköhän mielenkiinnon väheneminen heillä johdu ihan vaan siitä ettei enää ole sellaista GT-voitoista taistelevaa oman maan miestä. Doping on hyvä tekosyy, mutta turha kuvitella että saksalaiset olisivat jotenkin oleellisesti dopingkriittisempiä kuin perinteiset pyöräilymaat.

Olen ajat sitten sisäistänyt sen faktan että huipputason pyöräily on hienojen douppaajien hieno dopinglaji, minua vaan henk. koht. v***ttaa tällaiset Contador-tapaukset joissa käsittelyä siirretään ties miten pitkälle ja kisojen tulokset on jossain ihmeellisessä välitilassa. Selvät säännöt ja järjelliset käsittelyajat kehiin, Contador pihalle ja kahden vuoden päästä tervetuloa takaisin.

----------


## villatakki

> Tarkoituksella tai ei, niin Alberto on ottanut Lancelta vapaaksi jääneen pelotonin päällikön paikan. Mitä olen artikkeleita Albertosta lukenut vuosien varrelta, niin hän saattaa ihan oikeasti olla mukava kaveri ja käyttäytyä noin ihan luonnollisesti. Ajaa kuin suuri mestari: antaa jalkojen puhua, ei kritisoi faneja vaikka hänelle buuataan, eikä lannista heikompia kilpakumppaneitaan. Talven ajan olin Alberton suhteen tuuliajolla, kun en tiennyt pitäisikö fanittaa enää vai ei, mutta nyt olen taas varma.



Oma suhtautumiseni Contadoriin on liikkunut jotakuinkin samoja polkuja, joskaan fanittamisesta en omalla kohdallani ole kyse. Musta on aika hienoa, että Contador pääsi mukaan tähän kisaan ja mielestäni tässä todisti olevansa aivan ylivoimainen kuljettaja. Noihin doping-syytöksiin en ota kantaa. Oudolta tosin tuntuu täällä voimakkaasti valloillaan oleva lynkkausmentaliteetti.

----------


## A.Perälä

Tervehdys hyvät foorumilaiset!

Olen seurannut ammattipyöräilyä aktiivisesti 1990-luvun puolivälistä lähtien ja tätä foorumia jo pitkään lukenut. Nyt kuitenkin sain vasta aikaiseksi tänne liittyä ja alkaa ehkäpä myös ajatuksiani julkistamaan.

Täytyy sanoa omasta puolestani, että täysin käsittämätöntä tämä lynkkausmeininki täällä. Giron tuloksiakin julkistettiin ilman Contadoria?!? Conador saa tällä hetkellä ajaa ja piste sille. Käry tai ei, niin osoitti olevansa aivan ylivoimainen polkija tällä hetkellä. Tervetuloa mun puolesta vaan Touriin, mikäli järjestäjät ja päättäjät niin antavat.

Itse olen suuri kestävyysurheilufani. Pyöräily on vaan viime vuosina joutunut käsittämättömän mustamaalaamisen kohteeksi, vaikka pitkiä kärylistoja olisi toki lueteltavissa myös muistakin kestävyyslajeista. Sinisilmäisyyden olen lopettanut jo ajat sitten ja tullut seuraavaan tulokseen: jos haluat seurata ammattiurheilua ilman dopingia, niin sen seuraaminen täytyisi yksinkertaisesti lopettaa. Aivan ihme meininkiä ja käsittämättömiin mittasuhteisiin on täällä mennyt tämä käryistä meuhkaaminen. Mielipiteensä toki kullakin ja tässä oli omani.

----------


## kontio

Saksassa etenkin media on ottanut aika mustaavan linjan, Ulle ajettiin ihan Pantani-ilmiön partaalle eikä Klöden puhu tiedotusvälineille...

No joo. sanonpa vaan, että hetki sitten oli aika kun 100m maailmanennätys oli 9.84, sitten jossain välissä voitettiin mm-kulta 10.05 tms (Kim Collins?) ja nyt ei saa edes mitalia 9.75 ajoilla.
Näyttää olevan hyvää vuosikertaa, edes Ben Johnson ei aineineen olis lähelläkään mitalia.

----------


## Googol

> Täytyy sanoa omasta puolestani, että täysin käsittämätöntä tämä lynkkausmeininki täällä. Giron tuloksiakin julkistettiin ilman Contadoria?!? Conador saa tällä hetkellä ajaa ja piste sille. Käry tai ei, niin osoitti olevansa aivan ylivoimainen polkija tällä hetkellä. Tervetuloa mun puolesta vaan Touriin, mikäli järjestäjät ja päättäjät niin antavat.



Mä en kyllä ymmärrä mikä niissä ilman-Contadoria tuloslistoissa oikein niin kamalaa oli. Kilpailun voitto ratkesi käytännössä jo Etnalla, joten sen jälkeen mielenkiintoisin seurattava oli taistelu kakkossijasta. Se, että tiukasti dopingsääntöjä noudattamalla kakkonen tulee olemaan voittaja CAS:n päätöksen jälkeen (paitsi jos Contador pystyy todistamaan klenbuterolin todella tulleen pihvistä) on vain lisäsyy seurata tilannetta ilman Contadoria.

----------


## sahara

> Tervehdys hyvät foorumilaiset!
> 
> Olen seurannut ammattipyöräilyä aktiivisesti 1990-luvun puolivälistä lähtien ja tätä foorumia jo pitkään lukenut. Nyt kuitenkin sain vasta aikaiseksi tänne liittyä ja alkaa ehkäpä myös ajatuksiani julkistamaan.
> 
> Täytyy sanoa omasta puolestani, että täysin käsittämätöntä tämä lynkkausmeininki täällä. Giron tuloksiakin julkistettiin ilman Contadoria?!? Conador saa tällä hetkellä ajaa ja piste sille. Käry tai ei, niin osoitti olevansa aivan ylivoimainen polkija tällä hetkellä. Tervetuloa mun puolesta vaan Touriin, mikäli järjestäjät ja päättäjät niin antavat.
> 
> Itse olen suuri kestävyysurheilufani. Pyöräily on vaan viime vuosina joutunut käsittämättömän mustamaalaamisen kohteeksi, vaikka pitkiä kärylistoja olisi toki lueteltavissa myös muistakin kestävyyslajeista. Sinisilmäisyyden olen lopettanut jo ajat sitten ja tullut seuraavaan tulokseen: jos haluat seurata ammattiurheilua ilman dopingia, niin sen seuraaminen täytyisi yksinkertaisesti lopettaa. Aivan ihme meininkiä ja käsittämättömiin mittasuhteisiin on täällä mennyt tämä käryistä meuhkaaminen. Mielipiteensä toki kullakin ja tässä oli omani.



+1  :Cool:

----------


## vetooo

Contadorille soitettiin Francon aikainen kansallishymni... Tourin päätösseremonioissa oli pari vuotta sitten Norjan(?) kansallislaulu ja nyt Franco-versio. Aika hyvä onnistumisprosentti järjestäjillä.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/giro...mpion-contador

----------


## 2,5i V6

En seuraa ammattipyöräilyä riitävästi, mutta joku pv sitten osui pahasti korvaan Selinin lausahdus, että Contador on jo nyt suurempi kuin Lance. Onko tapahtunut jotain mistä minä en ole tietoinen, vai oliko kyseessä Selinin yksi legendaarisimmista heitoista? Käsittääkseni Conta on nyt voittanut 6 GT-kisaa, joista ainoastaan 3 TdF-voittoa? Entä maailmanmestaruus? Ainiin, onkohan Conta suurempi ehkä vain siksi, kun on näkynyt/näkyy enemmän mediassa, saanut enemmän rahaa ja hengannut enemmän vaikutusvaltaisten ihmisten kanssa  :Vink: ? Tai inspiroinut enemmän ihmisiä pyöräilyn pariin tai saanut enemmän aikaan hyväntekeväisyyden saralla? EI!

Aina kannattaa muistaa googlettaa (ero on kieltämättä kaventunut, mutta ei vielä lähelläkään :Vink: :

"lance armstrong": Noin 24 000 000 tulosta (0,13 sekuntia)
"alberto contador": Noin 7 480 000 tulosta (0,23 sekuntia)

vertailun vuoksi:

"roger federer": Noin 27 000 000 tulosta (0,07 sekuntia)
"michael jackson": Noin 249 000 000 tulosta (0,13 sekuntia)

----------


## Leopejo

> LA: Noin 24 000 000 tulosta (0,13 sekuntia)
> AC: Noin 7 480 000 tulosta (0,23 sekuntia)



Eddy Merckx ei ylle 2 miljoonaan, Fausto Coppilla puoli miljoonaa.

----------


## 2,5i V6

> Eddy Merckx ei ylle 2 miljoonaan, Fausto Coppilla puoli miljoonaa.



haha, noita googlen osumia kannattaa käyttää suuruutta mittaavassa mittaristossa ainoastaan www-ajalla (mielellään 2000-luvulla) aktiivisten urheilijoiden kohdalla  :Hymy:

----------


## Leopejo

Niinhän se on, toisaalta ajajan kansallisuudella ja taustalla (signaturesi livestrong) on merkitystä myös.

Mutta totta on, Contador ei vielä ole lähelläkään Armstrongin saavutuksia.

----------


## vetooo

> Mutta totta on, Contador ei vielä ole lähelläkään Armstrongin saavutuksia.



Ikäisekseen on. Grand Tour -voitot 28 v 6 kk iässä: AC 6 - LA 1. Armstrongilla toki maailmanmestaruus. Se onkin toinen juttu, kuinka monta noista voitoista katoaa savuna ilmaan...

----------


## MV

> Mutta totta on, Contador ei vielä ole lähelläkään Armstrongin saavutuksia.



Riippuu tietysti siitä oikeuden päätöksestä, mutta mikäli se on vapauttava ja AC voittaa joko Tourin tai Vueltan, aletaan olla aika lähellä. AC on kuitenkin vielä nuori mies, jos verrataan saman ikäisen LA:n saavutuksiin, ero on merkittävä, AC:n hyväksi.

Hakemalla vähän lisää massaa hänestä kerkeää kehittyä vielä melkoinen klassikkokuski uransa viimeisiksi vuosiksi.

----------


## MV

> Ikäisekseen on. Grand Tour -voitot 28 v 6 kk iässä: AC 6 - LA 1. Armstrongilla toki maailmanmestaruus. Se onkin toinen juttu, kuinka monta noista voitoista katoaa savuna ilmaan...



Katoaa kummalta? Realistisesti uhattuna on AC:n viimeisimmät kaksi GT:tä sekä muutama (tämän vertailun kannalta) merkityksetön pikkukisa.

----------


## vetooo

> Katoaa kummalta? Realistisesti uhattuna on AC:n viimeisimmät kaksi GT:tä sekä muutama (tämän vertailun kannalta) merkityksetön pikkukisa.



Armstrongilta ei voi kadota Tour-voitto 1999. Saadaan tutkimuksissa selville ihan mitä tahansa, niin myös LA:n Tour-voitot 2000-2002 ovat turvassa. 2 kuukauden päästä 2003:kin. Sitten on mahdollisuus enää kahteen "yliviivaukseen". Contadorilta voi haihtua Tour 2010 ja Giro 2011 (sekä Tour 2011 [jos voittaa]).

----------


## Turf Moor

> Hakemalla vähän lisää massaa hänestä kerkeää kehittyä vielä melkoinen klassikkokuski uransa viimeisiksi vuosiksi.



Joo, pihviä vaan reippaasti nassuun.

----------


## vetooo

> Joo, pihviä vaan reippaasti nassuun.



Tuota... mitä lisäarvoa arvon kirjoittaja yrittää tuoda tähän ketjuun tällä ytimekkäällä lausahduksella? Annan vinkin. Lisäarvo on tasan nolla. Minä en ala määrittelemään - onneksi niin - mitkä täyttävät kriteerit ja mitkä eivät, mutta jos ei todellakaan ole muuta kirjoitettavaa, niin suosittelen edes toisen kerran pohtimaan, tuoko kirjoitus lisäarvoa palstalle.

----------


## vetooo

Petriok:n kirjoitukset ovat ehdotonta kärkikaartia, vaikka itse en suhtaudu - ainakaan tässä vaiheessa - yhtä kriittisesti AC:n tilanteeseen. Eikä tässä ole mitään ongelmia. Onneksi täällä saa ilmaista mielipiteensä vapaasti - sekä vastaan että puolesta, asiasta kuin asiasta.

Itsekin toivotan A.Perälälle kirjoitusrikkaita hetkiä foorumilla.

----------


## Pohjanpoika98

> Petriok:n kirjoitukset ovat ehdotonta kärkikaartia, vaikka itse en suhtaudu - ainakaan tässä vaiheessa - yhtä kriittisesti AC:n tilanteeseen. Eikä tässä ole mitään ongelmia. Onneksi täällä saa ilmaista mielipiteensä vapaasti - sekä vastaan että puolesta, asiasta kuin asiasta.
> 
> Itsekin toivotan A.Perälälle kirjoitusrikkaita hetkiä foorumilla.



Kyllä tässä on se ongelma, että näitä juttuja ratkotaan yhä pidemmillä oikeuskasittelyillä minkäs muunkaan kun rahan ja vallan voimalla.  "Pihvilihaa" tullaan vetämään ammattilaisurheilussa aina niin sinisilmäinen ei kais tässä kukaan voi olla. Eri urheilijoiden välinen erilainen kohtelu kun se " raja" ylitetään (  eli pihviannostelussa on tehty moka )vaan potuttaa varmaan useampia pyöräilyfaneja. Kilpailu ei ole tällöin reilua.

Voihan  olla niin , että Alppu haluaisi puhua suunsa puhtaaksi, mutta hän ei voi eikä hänen kannata sitä tehdä ( vielä) johtuen eri tahojen intresseistä.

Lankeen jos vertaisi tapausta Conta niin Lanke ei varmaan ikuna tunnusta mitään ottaneensa :Leveä hymy: 

JT

----------


## Glaciesvir

Ainahan näitä on ollut, että käryn jälkeen kaivetaan yskänlääke/banaani/kaverin pilleripurkki tai jotain muuta esiin, minkä varjolla haetaan anteeksiantoa/lievennystä tuomioon. Joskus toimii, joskus ei. Seuraan urheilua viihteenä ja oletan useimpien huippujen monessa lajissa vetävän kiellettyjä aineita. Yhdysvaltojen isojen liigojen osalta tämä lienee kiistämätön tosiasia. Mahdolliset käryt on sitten osoitus joko testien parantumisesta tai urheilijan/taustaryhmän mokasta. Se, että urheilijat vetää nappia ei kuitenkaan vähennä minun viihdearvoa, kun seuraan jännittäen jotain kisaa. Pelaavat rulettia terveydellään, mutta vastaavasti monessa lajissa ne parhaat palkitaan, joten ymmärrän miksi ottavat riskin. Onhan näitä ollut galluppeja, kuinka moni haluaisi voittaa olympiakultaa jos viisi vuotta olympialaisten jälkeen kuolisi. Olisikohan joka kolmas/neljäs valinnut kultamitalin.

----------


## pekkajaa

Mielestäni näissä keskusteluissa on monesti _hyvin jännää-_ 



 :Vink: 
-suhtautumista D-asioihin ja kärähtäneisiin/kärähtämättömiin kuskeihin. Ikäänkuin joku muodollinen ja sattumanvarainen kiinnijääminen olisi tässä kokonaisuudessa millään tavalla merkittävä asia. Allekirjoittanutta aina hieman huvittaa nämä "ei (laita tähän haluamasi pro-kuskin nimi) varmaan tällä kertaa mitään ole käyttänyt" - tai "Phil Gilbert/Thomas Voeckler/Huligaani jne. on kova jätkä" -jutut. 

Ammattipyöräilyssä on systemaattinen dopingkulttuuri, sen luulisi jo tulleen selväksi kaiken tähän mennessä julki tulleen informaation valossa. Mikä tarkoittaa siis suunnilleen sitä että vähänkään isommissa kisoissa menestyvien kuskien voi kutakuinkin automaattisesti olettaa käyttävän vippaskonsteja niinkuin usein hiukan huumorisävytteisesti tavataan sanoa. Ja joku Giro on jo lähestulkoon niin "iso kisa" kuin voi olla. Jos kyseisten menestyjien joukossa sattuisikin olemaan oikeasti puhtaita kuskeja, niin voi voi, he vain joutuvat valitettavasti sivullisina kärsimään epäilyistä ja syytöksistä ongelman laajuuden takia. Tämä ei estä seuraamasta lajia ja tykkäämästä siitä "teknisessä mielessä" ja "rakkaudesta lajiin", mutta kaikenmaailman henkilönpalvonta ja anorektisten mäkikeppien lokerointi sankareihin ja huijareihin on ihan joutavanpäiväistä. 

Jos taas on sitä mieltä että satsit on ihan OK koska kaikki käyttää, niin kannattaisi miettiä satsikulttuurin kokonaisvaikutuksia ja seuraamuksia. Näin ajattelevat eivät todennäköisesti ole ainakaan itse pyöräilleet kilpaa. Doping on myös vallankäytön väline pyöräilyn isoille pojille, ja keino pitää rivikuskit ruodussa. Kyse on järjestäytyneeseen rikollisuuteen vertautuvasta toimintajärjestelmästä. Kannattaa muitaa että isolla osalla ammattipyöräilijöistä ei ole mitään erityistä koulutusta tai plan B:tä siviilielämän puolella, joten he joutuvat olemaan nöyriä ja tekemään sen mikä on tarpeellista voidakseen jatkaa monella tavalla etuoikeutettua elämäntyyliään mahdollisimman pitkään.



  Näin se usein menee ammattipyöräilynkin maailmassa.

----------


## Hans Opinion

Keskustelukulttuurista.

Asiat voidaan ymmärtää hyvinkin monella tavalla, tällaiset foorumit ovat sanamukaisesti foorumeja joilla erilaisia näkemyksiä voidaan esittää. Vaikka kysymys on mikrotason mielipiteestä saattaa siitä muodostua makrotason kansanliike joka voi kaataa vaikka valtioita. Samaa mieltä ei tietysti tarvitse olla mutta jokaista mielipidettä pitäisi kunnioittaa vaikka se tuntuisi kuinka "väärältä".
Keskustelun kannalta on kaikkein rakentavinta nostaa esille uusia näkökulmia joilla perustellaan omaa mielipidettä, kanssakeskustelijan nimeäminen tyhmäksi tai muuten vain idiootiksi hänen mielipiteensä vuoksi osoittaa usein että asiaperusteet ovat loppuneet eikä voida kuin hyökätä primitiivisesti.
Keskustelun kannalta on myös vahingollista se että asetutaan "yläpuolelle" ihmettelemään muiden mielipiteitä tai sitä että joku ei näe asioita "oikein". Tällainen asiantuntija-/tarkkailija-rooliin asettuminen kertoo myös siitä että varsinaiset asiaperusteet alkavat olla vähissä. Hyvää tällaisissa mielenilmaisuissa on se että joskus ne toimivat kokonaisuutta koostavina kertauksina.

Tärkeää keskutelun kannalta olisi siis se että pidättäytyisi ensisijaisesti oman mielipiteensä esittämisessä tuomalla esiin uusia näkökulmia tai selventämällä aiemmin esittämäänsä, toisen näkökulmaan puuttuminen kuuluu tietysti keskusteluun mutta se pitää tehdä kunnioittavasti ja asiaperustein.

Perusasia kuitenkin on se että täällä esitetään mielipiteitä, absoluuttista totuutta ei tiedä kukaan... ei sitä varmasti ole olemassakaan...

----------


## villatakki

> Keskustelukulttuurista.
> 
> Keskustelun kannalta on myös vahingollista se että asetutaan "yläpuolelle" ihmettelemään muiden mielipiteitä tai sitä että joku ei näe asioita "oikein". Tällainen asiantuntija-/tarkkailija-rooliin asettuminen kertoo myös siitä että varsinaiset asiaperusteet alkavat olla vähissä. Hyvää tällaisissa mielenilmaisuissa on se että joskus ne toimivat kokonaisuutta koostavina kertauksina.
> 
> absoluuttista totuutta ei tiedä kukaan... ei sitä varmasti ole olemassakaan...



Huomaatko kuinka ensinnäkin itse asetut tuohon tuomitsemaasi asemaan ja toisaalta kuinka yksiselitteisesti kerrot mikä on ainakin lähes absoluuttisesti oikein tapa keskustella.

Omalla kohdallani ihmettely on olemuksellisesti ja yksinomaan sitä itseään: lähestulkoon suoran tuntemuksen ilmaisu. Tämä jos mikä on mielestäni lähestulkoon neutraalein tapa lähestyä aihetta kuin aihetta. 

Jännällä tavalla täällä yksi jos toinenkin Contadoorin dissaaja on ottanut esiin keskustelukulttuurin moniarvoisuuden tärkeyden - hetimiten sen jälkeen kun heidän kanssaan eriävät mielipiteet on ilmaistu. _Ihmettelen_ vaan.  :Vink:

----------


## Hans Opinion

> Huomaatko kuinka ensinnäkin itse asetut tuohon tuomitsemaasi asemaan ja toisaalta kuinka yksiselitteisesti kerrot mikä on ainakin lähes absoluuttisesti oikein tapa keskustella...



Jeps, huomaan kyllä... vaikka kuinka yritin perustelemalla välttää asiaa niin sellainen käsitys sinulle syntyi. Selvennän asiaa. Tarkasti ottaen näkökulmani punainen lanka on se että ei ole oikeaa tapaa keskustella, on vain hedelmällisempiä ja vähemmän hedelmällisiä tapoja. Oleellista on se että erilaisen mielipiteen esittäjää kuunnellaan ja hänen näkemystään kunnioitetaan mutta jos/kun ollaan erimieltä niin asiaperustein tuodaan esille se miksi oma mielipide on esitetynlainen. 
Tietysti voit edellä esitetystä vetää edeen lopputuleman että asetun arvostelemaani asemaan... mutta en nyt vain osaa selvemmin näkökulmaani tuoda esille.

----------


## villatakki

> Tietysti voit edellä esitetystä vetää edeen lopputuleman että asetun arvostelemaani asemaan... mutta en nyt vain osaa selvemmin näkökulmaani tuoda esille.



Niin no itse puolestani tarkoitin sitä, että minkä tahansa tasoisen "meta-analyysin" vetäminen keskustelusta tai mistä tahansa muusta asiasta on mielestäni _lähtökohtaisesti_ mainitsemaasi positioon ("yläpuolelle", "alapuolelle" tai vaikka "sivupuolelle", ihan kuinka vaan) asettumista. Itse en moista metakeskustelua tuomitse, mutta sinä puolestasi arvotit sen voimakkaasti toteamalla, että moinen on vahingollista. Edelleen esitit oman näkemyksesi rakentavasta keskustelusta.

Se mitä minä kommentillani sinun kommentistasi tarkoitin oli yksinomaan se, että siirtyessäsi keskustelun metatasolle, olet lähtökohtaisesti siinä asemassa minkä ilmoitit olevan keskustelun kannalta vahingollinen. Kyse ei siis ole minun mielipiteestäni, vaan pikemminkin "virhepäätelmästä" sinun kannaltasi: tältä kannaltani katsottuna sinä juuri ilmoitit, että oma tapasi keskustella on vahingollista keskustelulle. Itse en tosin ajattele näin.

----------


## Turf Moor

> Tuota... mitä lisäarvoa arvon kirjoittaja yrittää tuoda tähän ketjuun tällä ytimekkäällä lausahduksella? Annan vinkin. Lisäarvo on tasan nolla. Minä en ala määrittelemään - onneksi niin - mitkä täyttävät kriteerit ja mitkä eivät, mutta jos ei todellakaan ole muuta kirjoitettavaa, niin suosittelen edes toisen kerran pohtimaan, tuoko kirjoitus lisäarvoa palstalle.



Pyydän nöyrimmästi anteeksi sekaantumistani tähän arvokkaaseen keskusteluun näinkin asiattomalla kommentilla. En vaan voinut olettaa yhden huij... siis urheilijan tekemisien olevan niin pyhä asia joillekin, että ko. urheilijaan liittyvään topicciinkin tulee kirjoittaa asianmukaisella hartaudella. Paheksun itseäni.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hans Opinion

Se että esimerkin avulla kerron mikä ei ole mielestäni hyvää keskustelua ei tarkoita sitä että minun pitäisi joutua siihen positioon jota arvostelin... tämähän ottaisi keskustelusta yhden tärkeän peruselementin kokonaan pois. Se että kerron mikä mielestäni on hyvää keskustelua ei ole ole mikään absoluuttinen totuus vaan mielipide jonka tarkoitus on lähtökohtaisesti vahvistaa hyvän keskustelun kriteeristöäni ja sitä mitä pidän hyvään keskusteluun kuuluvina elementteinä.

Tässä nyt ollaan Villatakin kanssa taidettu ajautua jonkintasoiseen kehäpäätelmäoravanpyörään joka ei taida johtaa oikein mihinkään... täältä tähän...

----------


## Aarde

> Tuota... Lisäarvo on tasan nolla.



Älä nyt. Mua nauratti tää viesti ketjussa, joka ei muuten tuo kuin surun puseroon.

----------


## villatakki

> Tässä nyt ollaan Villatakin kanssa taidettu ajautua jonkintasoiseen kehäpäätelmäoravanpyörään joka ei taida johtaa oikein mihinkään... täältä tähän...



Jotain tämänkaltaista on eittämättä tapahtumassa. Omasta puolestani voin sanoa, että kenties tartuin liian hanakkaasti tuohon kommenttiisi. Uskoakseni olemme lähestulkoon samoilla linjoilla - loppupeleissä ainakin. No joo, mutta erilaiset näkemykset, niistä hyvä keskustelu tai laadukas asioista vänkääminen on lähtöisin. Myös täältä keskustelujen metatasoista keskusteleminen jää tähän, jotta itse aiheelle, eli Alberto Contadorin olemuksen monille muodoille jää mahdollisimman paljon tilaa.

----------


## vetooo

Heti numero 1. - UKK.

Fillari-lehden foorumi - UKK: Sivuston säännöt

Minua ei henkilökohtaisesti häiritse, mitä ja kenestä puhutaan, mutta tietty kynnys on ylitettävä. Tällä tarkoitan sitä, että viestissä on edes välttävä llisäarvo keskusteluun. En edelleenkään lähde ohjailemaan ja arvioimaan, mikä tuo välttävä raja on. Se ei todellakaan vaadi muuta kuin pari hassua lausetta.

** * * * **

Contadorin suorituksista Giron vuoristoetapeilla on muutamia ihan kiinnostavia yksityiskohtia, jotka avautuivat ainakin minulle vasta uusintojen kautta. Niistä enemmän illemmalla.

----------


## Aarde

> Heti numero 1. - UKK.



No tämä nyt on lipsunut muutenkin metakeskustelun puolelle, niin turhan viestin turhuuden kommentointi on sekin turhaa.

Mutta asiaan; Tuur Morf oli kyllä ihan asian ytimessä kun sanoi, että Alberto voi kerätä massaa panostamalla proteiinin syöntiin. Sarkasmi ja muistin virkistys Alberton ruokavaliosta tais vaan olla liikaa.

----------


## Leopejo

> Heti numero 1. - UKK.
> 
> Fillari-lehden foorumi - UKK: Sivuston säännöt



Hyvä muistutus säännöistä, huomaan itsekin rikkoneeni muutamia.  :Nolous:

----------


## skott

http://www.iltalehti.fi/urheilu/2011...17720_ur.shtml

Ääh.. meneekö TdF samaan ku Giro.. Musta Selinitkään ei oikein kunnolla viitsineen tai voineet Alberton sinänsä huimia iritottoja hehkuttaa, ku tilanne on auki. Mun katsomistunnelmaan vaikuttaa paljon, mitä Selinit piiskaavat sanaisista arkuistaan. Giro oli väljähtyneen oloinen. Kaks syytä: AC:n ylivoima ja epäilys. ( + suomalaisten lähes täydellinen näkymättömyys tv-lähetyksissä.)

----------


## vetooo

Contadorin CAS-kuulustelun ajankohdaksi on vahvistettu 1.8.-3.8.2011.

Contador CAS Hearing Set For August | Cyclingnews.com

CAS:n päätös tulee oletettavasti 2-3 viikkoa myöhemmin.

Kuuluisteluiden aikataulu tarkoittaa sitä, että Contadorin osallistuminen Tourissa on riippuvainen kahden henkilön, Saxo Bankin pomon Bjarne Riisin ja Ranskan ympäriajon järjestävän ASO:n johtajan Christian Prudhommen, päätöksistä.

Riisin yksinkertainen keino vaikuttaa asiaan on jättää Contador rannalle Saxo Bankin Tour-ryhmästä.

Prudhommen mahdollisuus evätä Contadorin polkeminen Tourissa liittyy kilpailun sääntöpykäliin:



> Article 28 >
> Disqualification - exclusion
> 28.1 *A.S.O. believes it is vital to preserve its image and reputation*, as well as those of the event.
> 
> In compliance with article 2.2.010 bis lines 7 and 8 of the UCI governing cycling sports, *A.S.O. expressly reserves the right to refuse the participation in – or disqualify from – the event, a team or one of its members whose presence is liable to damage the image or reputation of A.S.O. or those of the event*.
> 
> 28.2 Furthermore, A.S.O. may exclude from the event any team or any of its members in the following cases:
> 
> • a breach of the event’s rules, including those concerning the event’s internal discipline (rules concerning accommodation, for example).
> ...

----------


## Tenbosse

Itse näkisin Contadorin mielelläni Tourissa. Eipähän jää Andyn voiton jälkeen jossiteltaa, että jos Contador olisi ollut mukana, niin... 

Ja varmasti Andy saa kansan tuen taakseen taistelussa pahaa Alberttoa vastaan (itsekkin kannustan Andyä, vaikken olekkaan Schlekkien kannattaja, mutta Andyn voitto Albertosta tekisi pyöräilylle hyvää).

Itsellä on vahva usko Schlekin veljeksiin, koska olivat jo huhtikuussa kovassa kunnossa ja tämän vuoden Tourin reitti on kuin tehty Schlekeille. PS: onhan Schlekeillä ainakin yksi etu Contadoriin verrattuna --> Fabian Cancellara.

----------


## vetooo

Contadorin d-testisaldo Girossa: 15 virtsa- ja 6 verinäytettä. Veriarvojen kehtiys olisi ihan mielenkiintoista seurattavaa 3,5 viikon aikana. Basso lienee kovatasoisin kuski, joka julkaisee omat arvonsa julkisesti netissä. Viime vuoden Giron aikana otetut arvot laskivat sitä voimakkaammin, mitä pidemmälle kilpailu eteni.

----------


## Kal Pedal

> Riisin yksinkertainen keino vaikuttaa asiaan on jättää Contador rannalle Saxo Bankin Tour-ryhmästä.



Riis ei todellakaan jätä Contaa rannalle. Jos Alberto osallistuu ja voittaa ja hylätään muutamaa viikkoa myöhemmin niin se on silti Saxolle pelkkää plussaa. Suuri yleisö ei siinä vaiheessa kun hylkäys tulee enää muista missä tallissa se ja se ajaja on ajanut kun taas kilpailun ajan kamerat seuraavat ennakkosuosikeita ja Saxobank saa paljon huomiota. 
Muutenkin tavallinen tallaja ei paljon välitä kuka hylkäyksen sattuessa nousee voittajaksi: Kuka muu kun vihkiytynyt pyöräilyfani muistaa että Oscar Pereirolla on Tourin voitto? Landiksen sen sijaan tietää monet- jo ennen kun Lance-jupakka nosti sen uudestaan parrasvaloihin.

----------


## Leopejo

> Kuuluisteluiden aikataulu tarkoittaa sitä, että Contadorin osallistuminen Tourissa on riippuvainen kahden henkilön, Saxo Bankin pomon Bjarne Riisin ja Ranskan ympäriajon järjestävän ASO:n johtajan Christian Prudhommen, päätöksistä.
> [...]
> Prudhommen mahdollisuus evätä Contadorin polkeminen Tourissa liittyy kilpailun sääntöpykäliin:



Näyttäisi siltä (esim. cyclingnews), että tuo pykälä ei käy Contadorin tapauksessa.

----------


## vetooo

> Näyttäisi siltä (esim. cyclingnews), että tuo pykälä ei käy Contadorin tapauksessa.



Siltä näyttää tällä hetkellä. Tourin johtaja Christian Prudhomme:



> "The  proceedings are pending, the appeal doesn’t bring about a suspension,  Contador has raced since the beginning of the season in Portugal, Spain,  Belgium, Italy. He himself has not yet made his choice for the Tour  [stating he’ll ride it – ed.] but no official body, neither the UCI nor  WADA has objected to his participation in these races, nor do they  objected to the postponement of the hearing. He can be at the start of  the Tour."



 Prudhomme says ASO won't block Contador from Tour de France

** * * * **

Voi olla, että Prudhomme ei halua tehdä samaa ratkaisua, jonka hän runnoi läpi vuonna 2008. Tuolloin estettiin Contadorin ja koko Astanan osallistuminen Touriin. Syynä oli Vinokourovin käry Tourissa 2007 (+lukuisten muiden Astana-ajajien käryt kauden aikana). Prudhommella on huonoja kokemuksia halusta estää yksittäisen polkijan asettuminen Tourin lähtöviivalle ASO:n imagosyihin vedoten. Boonen narahti kokaiinin käytöstä 2009, mutta sitä ei kuitenkaan luokiteltu dopingirkkeeksi. Boonen vei asian Ranskan CAS:n päätettäväksi, ja he muuttivat ASO:n tekemän ratkaisun.

----------


## Raijkaard

Itseäni ei niinkään harmita dopingin yleisyys, vaan kiinnijäämisesn jälkeen alkava selittely. Valehtelun ja vääristelyn jälkeen on jotenkin todella vaikeaa katsella voittotuuletuksia ja tiimin logon pusuttelua. Ja jos todellakin on niin, että käryjä on lakaistu maton alle tai/ja niistä on selvinnyt rahalla, niin väkisin tulee sellainen olo, että pidetäänkö tässä katsojaa ihan idioottina. Meillehän ne kai tietyssä mielessä ajaa.

En tiedä, muutenkin tuntuu, että GT:t on nykyään reiteiltään liian raskaita. Voiko niistä edes selvitä pelkästään tiukalla kondiksella? Contadorin ylivoima oli Italiassa vielä niin mykistävää, että väkisin menestyksen yllä leijuu lisää kysymysmerkkejä tai niin ainakin itse ajattelen.

----------


## MacGyver

Mun mielenkiinto Italian ympäriajon seuraamiseen lopahti heti kun huomasin tämän apinan olevan mukana.

----------


## asb

> Mun mielenkiinto Italian ympäriajon seuraamiseen lopahti heti kun huomasin tämän apinan olevan mukana.



Jos sulla ei ole muuta sanottavaa ja inhoat Contadoria noin paljon, niin miksi ylipäätään avaat tämän topicin luettavaksi saatika sitten kommentoitavaksi?

----------


## vetooo

AC:n asianhoitaja-veli Fran Contador kertoo Tour-osallistumisen olevan todennäköinen skenaario.



> "I  think ultimately he will," he said in an interview with Radio Marca,  adding that for now that the Giro winner "now only focuses on rest, body  and mind."



Contador's brother says he's likely to go to Tour de France

Jutun loppuosa keskittyy kertaamaan niitä luonnollisia faktoja, että AC:n kaikki 2011 tulokset mitätöidään, jos CAS muuttaa Espanjan pyöräilyliiton vapauttavan päätöksen 1-2-vuotiseksi pannaksi.

----------


## MacGyver

> Jos sulla ei ole muuta sanottavaa ja inhoat Contadoria noin paljon, niin miksi ylipäätään avaat tämän topicin luettavaksi saatika sitten kommentoitavaksi?



Kyllä multa aina sen verran aikaa liikenee, että tällaista neitiä voi vähän kommentoida. En piä minnään!

----------


## derosa

> apinan olevan mukana.



Viittaus Contadoriin on kai  AC-vihaajien mielestä sivistysvaltion  yksilönoikeuksia; sen kun takaa, jo petri ookoonkin mukaan,  Suomen perustuslain mukainen  sanan- ja mielipiteenilmaisuvapaus. Mitä, jos te kaikki, yhdessä, käytäisitte perustuslakimme suomaa kokoontumisvapautta ja loisitte uuden strategian tälle "ilmaisuvapaudellenne". Eikö muutenkin olisi mukava tavata samanhenkisiä ja tuuletella oiken kunnolla, niin ehkä meidän muiden (enemmistön?) ei enää tarvitsisi lukea näitä sivistyneitä tiivistyksiänne: Ne kun pahoittavat vain meidän muiden mielet, ei AC:n. Ja uskokaa nyt viimein Alberto ei ole täällä; hän ei tiedä kaunastanne! So what`s the point?

----------


## MacGyver

> Viittaus Contadoriin on kai  AC-vihaajien mielestä sivistysvaltion  yksilönoikeuksia; sen kun takaa, jo petri ookoonkin mukaan,  Suomen perustuslain mukainen  sanan- ja mielipiteenilmaisuvapaus. Mitä, jos te kaikki, yhdessä, käytäisitte perustuslakimme suomaa kokoontumisvapautta ja loisitte uuden strategian tälle "ilmaisuvapaudellenne". Eikö muutenkin olisi mukava tavata samanhenkisiä ja tuuletella oiken kunnolla, niin ehkä meidän muiden (enemmistön?) ei enää tarvitsisi lukea näitä sivistyneitä tiivistyksiänne: Ne kun pahoittavat vain meidän muiden mielet, ei AC:n. Ja uskokaa nyt viimein Alberto ei ole täällä; hän ei tiedä kaunastanne! So what`s the point?



Eli enemmistön mukaan on ihan ok, että tuokin hyypiö on mukana näissä kemuissa? Onhan se kiva, että laittamalla tarpeeksi fyrkkaa lakimiesarmeijaan, saa oikeuden pyöritellä muiden mukana, mutta minun kunnioistusta se ei ainakaan herätä. Ei varsinkaan niiden lapsellisten selittelyjen jälkeen, mitä on kuultu. Voi helvetti mikä idiootti.

----------


## Soolo

> viittaus contadoriin on kai  ac-vihaajien mielestä sivistysvaltion  yksilönoikeuksia; sen kun takaa, jo petri ookoonkin mukaan,  suomen perustuslain mukainen  sanan- ja mielipiteenilmaisuvapaus. Mitä, jos te kaikki, yhdessä, käytäisitte perustuslakimme suomaa kokoontumisvapautta ja loisitte uuden strategian tälle "ilmaisuvapaudellenne". Eikö muutenkin olisi mukava tavata samanhenkisiä ja tuuletella oiken kunnolla, niin ehkä meidän muiden (enemmistön?) ei enää tarvitsisi lukea näitä sivistyneitä tiivistyksiänne: Ne kun pahoittavat vain meidän muiden mielet, ei ac:n. Ja uskokaa nyt viimein alberto ei ole täällä; hän ei tiedä kaunastanne! So what`s the point?



+1000000000

----------


## Soolo

> Eli enemmistön mukaan on ihan ok, että tuokin hyypiö on mukana näissä kemuissa? Onhan se kiva, että laittamalla tarpeeksi fyrkkaa lakimiesarmeijaan, saa oikeuden pyöritellä muiden mukana, mutta minun kunnioistusta se ei ainakaan herätä. Ei varsinkaan niiden lapsellisten selittelyjen jälkeen, mitä on kuultu. Voi helvetti mikä idiootti.



Mitä viddua? Mies on syyttömäksi todettu, WADA:n sääntöjen mukaan. 
Mitä CAS päättää on eri asia, mutta mene sinne dopingpaukkuun parkumaan tästä lähin, jookos.

----------


## Googol

> Mitä viddua? Mies on syyttömäksi todettu, WADA:n sääntöjen mukaan.
> Mitä CAS päättää on eri asia, mutta mene sinne dopingpaukkuun parkumaan tästä lähin, jookos.



Jos Contador on jossain syyttömäksi todettu, niin ainakaan WADA:n sääntöjen mukainen päätös se ei ole ollut. Artikla 2 on nimittäin varsin yksiselitteinen:





> ARTICLE 2: ANTI-DOPING RULE VIOLATIONS
> Athletes or other Persons shall be responsible for knowing
> what constitutes an anti-doping rule violation and the
> substances and methods which have been included on the
> Prohibited List.
> The following constitute anti-doping rule violations:
> 
> 2.1 Presence of a Prohibited Substance or its
> Metabolites or Markers in an Athlete’s Sample
> ...



Eli dopingainetta näytteessä = dopingrikkomus, riippumatta siitä onko sitä siellä tarkoituksella vai ei.

Artikla 9 puolestaan kertoo, mitä Contadorin Tourin tuloksille (ainakin kyseisiltä etapeilta, mikä tietysti käytännössä johtaa koko kisan voiton menettämiseen) tapahtuu:





> ARTICLE 9: AUTOMATIC DISQUALIFICATION
> OF INDIVIDUAL RESULTS
> An anti-doping rule violation in Individual Sports in
> connection with an In-Competition test automatically leads
> to Disqualification of the result obtained in that Competition
> with all resulting Consequences, including forfeiture of any
> medals, points and prizes.



Se, että rangaistaanko Contadoria dopingrikkomuksesta kilpailukiellolla ei ole enää niin yksiselitteistä.





> 10.5 Elimination or Reduction of Period of Ineligibility
> Based on Exceptional Circumstances
> 10.5.1 No Fault or Negligence
> If an Athlete establishes in an individual case
> that he or she bears No Fault or Negligence, the
> otherwise applicable period of Ineligibility shall
> be eliminated. When a Prohibited Substance or
> its Markers or Metabolites is detected in an
> Athlete's Sample in violation of Article 2.1
> ...



Eli jos Contador pystyy osoittamaan klenbuterolin tulleen pihvistä, kilpailukieltoa ei tule.

Ylläolevat lainaukset ovat tuolta: http://www.wada-ama.org/Documents/Wo...DE_2009_EN.pdf

----------


## xs2jammu

> Eli enemmistön mukaan on ihan ok, että tuokin hyypiö on mukana näissä kemuissa? Onhan se kiva, että laittamalla tarpeeksi fyrkkaa lakimiesarmeijaan, saa oikeuden pyöritellä muiden mukana, mutta minun kunnioistusta se ei ainakaan herätä. Ei varsinkaan niiden lapsellisten selittelyjen jälkeen, mitä on kuultu. Voi helvetti mikä idiootti.



Niinpä. Täähän on mattimeikäläisillä vähän niinkuin että jos olis ottanut muutaman tuopin olutta ja kärhtäis ratista tai tangosta ja silti sais luvan jatkaa ajelua kuin mitään ei olis tapahtunut. Säännöt on sääntojä ja niitä tulee noudattaa tai sitten niitä muutetaan, mutta niiden tulee olla kaikille samat.

----------


## ketju44

> Mitä CAS päättää on eri asia, mutta mene sinne dopingpaukkuun parkumaan tästä lähin, jookos.



 Tämä on parasta osastoa juurikin douppauksesta puhumisiin. Contador pitäisi laittaa rautoihin...................... :Sarkastinen:

----------


## A.Perälä

> En tiedä, muutenkin tuntuu, että GT:t on nykyään reiteiltään liian raskaita. Voiko niistä edes selvitä pelkästään tiukalla kondiksella? Contadorin ylivoima oli Italiassa vielä niin mykistävää, että väkisin menestyksen yllä leijuu lisää kysymysmerkkejä tai niin ainakin itse ajattelen.



Tuo ei mielestäni todellakaan pidä paikkaansa, ainakaan Tourin suhteen. Vielä 1970-luvun lopulle asti Tourin pituuskin oli pääsääntöisesti yli 4000km, kun se 1990-luvulla oli yleensä 3600-3900km ja 2000-luvulla pituudeksi on vakiintunut 3300-3600km. Reitin pituus nyt ei tietenkään kerro mitään reitin raskaudesta, mutta kun olen selaillut vanhoja reittikaavioita, niin eivät ne kyllä ainakaan nykyisille huonommiksi jää. Pikemminkin päin vastoin. Giron reitit ovat kyllä olleet viime vuosina hyviä, mutta Tourin reitit taas kaipaa kyllä ehdottomasti niitä "vanhoja hyviä" aikoja. Tour on kuitenkin ehdottomasti se kauden suurin ja merkittävin kisa (ainakin mun mielestä) ja ansaitsee kovimman mahdollisen reitin. Ei muuta kun pituus Tourilla takaisin sinne 4000km hujakoille ja vuorta/aika-ajoa sekaan niin peevelisti  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## rhubarb

> Niinpä. Täähän on mattimeikäläisillä vähän niinkuin että jos olis ottanut muutaman tuopin olutta ja kärhtäis ratista tai tangosta ja silti sais luvan jatkaa ajelua kuin mitään ei olis tapahtunut.



Ei se nyt ole alkuunkaan sama.

----------


## Leopejo

> Tuo ei mielestäni todellakaan pidä paikkaansa, ainakaan Tourin suhteen.



Ja jos asiaa eri näkökulmasta katsoo, onko yleisurheilun 100 metrissä vähemmän dopingia kuin pyöräilyssä?

----------


## J T K

Maitopoika Ben Jonsonin d-vitaminoidut voittoajat eivät riitä nykypäivänä vissiin edes finaaleihin...mitään ei ole otettu ei.

----------


## vetooo

Riisin toiveissa on Contadorin osallistuminen Espanjan mestaruuskisojen maantielle ja tempoon. Criterium du Dauphine ja Sveitsin ympäriajo jäävät varmuudella väliin. Yllättäen, lopullista Tour-päätöstä ei ole tehty. Merkittäviä tekijöitä ovat Contadorin kehon palautumisen nopeus Girosta ja myöhemmin kesäkuussa tehtävät watti-maitohappo-nopeus -testit ohuessa ilmanalassa (just just) Dr. Pepe Martin johdolla.

----------


## Merckx

> Merkittäviä tekijöitä ovat Contadorin kehon palautumisen nopeus Girosta ja ....



Merkittävin tekijä on, meneekö douppaus putkeen eikä kiinnijäämisen mahdollisuuksia tourissa sitten ole.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## vetooo

> Merkittävin tekijä on, meneekö douppaus putkeen eikä kiinnijäämisen mahdollisuuksia tourissa sitten ole.



Miten toteuttaa douppaus, ettei kiinnijäämisen mahdollisuuksia ole Ranskan ympäriajossa?

----------


## Hans Opinion

> Miten toteuttaa douppaus, ettei kiinnijäämisen mahdollisuuksia ole Ranskan ympäriajossa?



Tähän löytyy runsaasti osaamista... missään nimessä ei kannata kysyä KPkäryltä, myöskin puukuppi-tyyppiset ratkaisut ovat huonoja...

----------


## Merckx

> Miten toteuttaa douppaus, ettei kiinnijäämisen mahdollisuuksia ole Ranskan ympäriajossa?



Niin, sitähän ei tavalliset tallaajat tiedäkään - kun ne ei nääs jää kiinni....  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## derosa

> Miten toteuttaa douppaus, ettei kiinnijäämisen mahdollisuuksia ole Ranskan ympäriajossa?



Kun fakta on loppunut tai on sen toistoa (on and on) ja tunne-/ mututahkokin ehtynyt, niin aletaan ammentaa hypoteesia. Harrastakaa välillä ihan konkreettisesti oikeaa kilpapolkupyöräilyä. Lähdenkin itse tästä pyörälenkille, niin maailma(ni) pelastuu tai ainakin kirkastuu. Albertokin käy lenkeillä; ei kai hän muuten olisi niin ylivoimainen. Toisaalta, jos hän ei olisi ollut niin ylivomainen, niin tätäkään kaunaostoa ei olisi. Miten sitten olisimme saaneet sisältöä elämiimme: No aina on joku, joka odottaa...

----------


## ketju44

> Onneksi joka maassa ei jaeta tuomioita punakaartin tapaan torikokouksissa.



 No linnaan sitten ja h***ille hu***ks  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## TuukkaHeat

No näitähän sattuu kaikille...

http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/jalkapallo/.../1135266805433

----------


## vetooo

Nyt spekuloidaan sitten mekaanisesta dopingista AC:n kohdalla...

Guimard claims Contador could have used mechanical doping in Giro d'Italia | Velonation.com

----------


## Soolo

> Nyt spekuloidaan sitten mekaanisesta dopingista AC:n kohdalla...
> 
> Guimard claims Contador could have used mechanical doping in Giro d'Italia | Velonation.com



Wikistä:





> Andy Schleck joined VC Roubaix cycling club in 2004, and caught the attention of Cyrille Guimard, a sports director who became famous as the directeur sportif for several Tour de France winners, including Bernard Hinault, Laurent Fignon, Lucien Van Impe and American Greg LeMond. Guimard described Schleck as one of the biggest talents he had seen and compared him to Laurent Fignon.



 :Sarkastinen:

----------


## TetedeCourse

2/3 osaa ranskalaisista fillarifaneista EI haluaisi Alpun ajavan Touria

http://bicycling.com/blogs/thisjusti...way-from-tour/

----------


## ejex

> 2/3 osaa ranskalaisista fillarifaneista EI haluaisi Alpun ajavan Touria
> 
> http://bicycling.com/blogs/thisjusti...way-from-tour/



Tottakai, ranskalaiset ovat saaneet pikkuisen odottaa ranskalaista menestystä Tourissa ja varmaan saavat edelleen? Hatuttaa kun kaiken maailman muunmaalaiset tulevat pilaamaan kotibileet.

----------


## Brunberg

> No näitähän sattuu kaikille...
> 
> http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/jalkapallo/.../1135266805433



Kasvuhormoni clenbuterolista... Melkosta uutisointia.

----------


## Leopejo

> Tottakai, ranskalaiset ovat saaneet pikkuisen odottaa ranskalaista menestystä Tourissa ja varmaan saavat edelleen? Hatuttaa kun kaiken maailman muunmaalaiset tulevat pilaamaan kotibileet.



Ei tuo isänmaallisuudesta ole kiinni, eivät Schleck, Evans tai Bassokaan ole ranskalaisia.

Contador vahvisti, että on mukana Tourissa.

----------


## vetooo

Contador vahvisti tänään osallistuvansa Ranskan ympäriajoon. Hänen ainoa kilpailunsa ennen Touria on Espanjan mestaruuskisojen aika-ajo juhannusviikolla. Eli, mitään esteitä ei ole, koska a) AC b) Riis c) Prudhomme [d) Avatar-henkilöni on jo eläkkeellä, joten hänellä ei ollut vaikutusmahdollisuuksia] eivät käyttäneet päätösvaltaa evätäkseen asettumisen lähtöviivalle. Ranskalaisyleisö on varmasti vähemmän ilahtunut ja vastaanotto tulee olemaan hieman erilainen kuin Girossa. Ranskalaiset eivät ole unohtaneet jo vuoden verran käynnissä ollutta pihviprosessia. Odotettavissa on jäätävä tervetuliaistoivotus. Tästä kertoo tuore gallup, jonka mukaan 2/3-osaa ranskalaisista ei hyväksy AC:n Tour-osallistumista. Italialaiset olivat yllättävänkin neutraaleja AC:lle. Zoncolanin vihellyskonsertti johtui puhtaasti Crostis-episodista, jossa  AC:lla katsottiin olleen vaikuttavana tahona nousun perumiseen.

----------


## A.Perälä

> Contador vahvisti tänään osallistuvansa Ranskan ympäriajoon. Hänen ainoa kilpailunsa ennen Touria on Espanjan mestaruuskisojen aika-ajo juhannusviikolla. Eli, mitään esteitä ei ole, koska a) AC b) Riis c) Prudhomme [d) Avatar-henkilöni on jo eläkkeellä, joten hänellä ei ollut vaikutusmahdollisuuksia] eivät käyttäneet päätösvaltaa evätäkseen asettumisen lähtöviivalle. Ranskalaisyleisö on varmasti vähemmän ilahtunut ja vastaanotto tulee olemaan hieman erilainen kuin Girossa. Ranskalaiset eivät ole unohtaneet jo vuoden verran käynnissä ollutta pihviprosessia. Odotettavissa on jäätävä tervetuliaistoivotus. Tästä kertoo tuore gallup, jonka mukaan 2/3-osaa ranskalaisista ei hyväksy AC:n Tour-osallistumista. Italialaiset olivat yllättävänkin neutraaleja AC:lle. Zoncolanin vihellyskonsertti johtui puhtaasti Crostis-episodista, jossa  AC:lla katsottiin olleen vaikuttavana tahona nousun perumiseen.



Kyllä! Loistavaa, että Contador on mukana. Saadaan kaikki parhaat samaan kisaan, mikäs sen hienonpaa. Todella upea ja varmasti hurjaa taistoa sisältävä Tour on tulossa.

----------


## Glaciesvir

> Miten toteuttaa douppaus, ettei kiinnijäämisen mahdollisuuksia ole Ranskan ympäriajossa?



Eikös monilla aineilla ole aika, jolloin näkyvät testeissä? Käyttö harjoituskaudella lienee varsin yleistä ja silloin testejä voidaan hoitaa oman maan liiton kanssa tai muuten venkoilla testien kanssa. Bekingin olympiakisoissakos ne pari valko-venäläistä moukarimiestä kärysi, ketkä ei kauden aikana kisannut maansa ulkopuolella kuin arvokisoissa ollen kärkipäässä säännöllisesti. Hitusen epäillyksiä nostattavaa käytöstä? Tai olympiakiekkoa varten NHL-ammatilaisille räätälöidyt testaussäännöt, muistaakseni heidän osaltaan yllätystestin kiellettyjä ja voin kisoissa olivat testattavissa. 

Muutaman muunkin lajin osalla törmännyt ihmisiin, jotka kykenevät vihaamaan jotain julkisuuden henkilöä syvästi, vaikka kyseinen julkisuuden henkilä ei ole heille tehnyt mitään. Toisaalta tarinat kertovat, miten ihmiset antavat elämänohjeitä näyttelijöille sen mukaan millaista ihmistä he näyttelevät esim. suositussa tv-sarjassa. 

Hienoahan se olisi, jos urheilu olisi doping-vapaata, mutta niinkauan kuin testaus ei ole idioottivarmaa ei dopingistä päästä eroon. Toisaalta yleisö haluaa jatkuvasti nähdä hienompia ja kovempia suorituksia ja jossain se ihmisen suorituskyvyn raja menee luonnostaan. Välineet, lahjakkuus, treenaus ja lisäaineet sitten työntävät suorituskykyä eteenpäin.

----------


## PLP

> Muutaman muunkin lajin osalla törmännyt ihmisiin, jotka kykenevät vihaamaan jotain julkisuuden henkilöä syvästi, vaikka _kyseinen julkisuuden henkilä ei ole heille tehnyt mitään._



Aika kevyttä tekstiä ottaen huomioon sen, että suurin osa kokee Contadorin tahraavan hienoa lajia ja sen perinteitä sekä syyllistyvän äärimmäiseen kilpatovereidensa sekä katsojien loukkaamiseen. Se, että hän hurruttaaisi piffin voimalla ja spanskien siunauksella jossain Vueltan kaltaisessa kakkosluokan fillaririehassa, on hieman eri asia kuin ängätä Tourille.





> Hienoahan se olisi, jos urheilu olisi doping-vapaata, mutta niinkauan kuin testaus ei ole idioottivarmaa ei dopingistä päästä eroon. Toisaalta yleisö haluaa jatkuvasti nähdä hienompia ja kovempia suorituksia ja jossain se ihmisen suorituskyvyn raja menee luonnostaan. Välineet, lahjakkuus, treenaus ja lisäaineet sitten työntävät suorituskykyä eteenpäin.



Juuri tämänkaltaiset syyt ja seuraukset sekoittavat kommentit varsinkin ammattipyöräilyn toimijoilta nakertavat lajia. Doping pitää tuomita aina. Dopingia ei tarvitse ymmärtää tai suvaita, sen käytölle ei tarvitse keksiä syitä ja varsinkaan testauksen mahdollisia aukkokohtia ei pidä syyttää dopingin olemassaolosta. Viha pitää kohdistaa näihin hormonisikoihin pyörien päällä. Yleisö haluaa nähdä *kilpailun* laaksoissa ja vuorilla, peltojen reunoilla ja kaupunkien ahtailla kaduilla, ei labroissa tai päättäjien kabineteissa.

Contador on uskomattoman lahjakas ja hieno urheilija ja osoittanut olevansa henkisestikin tasapainoinen ja kaikea muuta kuin tuittupää. Silti hän on kärähtänyt huijari, jonka osallistuminen suuriin kilpailuihin vie pohjan koko pyöräilykaudelta. 

Tapaus Ullrich: uskomaton urheilija, suoraselkäinen kilpailija, todellinen showmies, mutta silti ikuisesti huijari, erityisesti saksalaisten silmissä. Olisi mielenkiintoista tietää espanjalaisten mietteet Contadorista...

----------


## vetooo

> Tapaus Ullrich: uskomaton urheilija, suoraselkäinen kilpailija, todellinen showmies, mutta silti ikuisesti huijari, erityisesti saksalaisten silmissä. Olisi mielenkiintoista tietää espanjalaisten mietteet Contadorista...



Ullrich saksalaisille ja Contador espanjalaisille - ero on kuin yöllä ja päivällä. Tämä kertoo pelkästään siitä, miten eri maissa suhtaudutaan menneisyyteen. Jossain omia d-ukkoja halveksutaan, jossain heitä jumaloidaan.

----------


## kuovipolku

Eroa on myös saksalaisille sillä, millaisesta dopingtapauksesta ja millaisesta urheilijapersoonallisuudesta on kyse eli sillä, miten käry onnistutaan selittämään ja miten urheilija käyttäytyy käryn jälkeen. Saksalaiset suhtautuivat ja suhtautuvat tänäänkin aivan eri lailla Dieter Baumanniin kuin Jens Ullrichiin.

----------


## PLP

> Eroa on myös saksalaisille sillä, millaisesta dopingtapauksesta ja millaisesta urheilijapersoonallisuudesta on kyse eli sillä, miten käry onnistutaan selittämään ja miten urheilija käyttäytyy käryn jälkeen. Saksalaiset suhtautuivat ja suhtautuvat tänäänkin aivan eri lailla Dieter Baumanniin kuin Jens Ullrichiin.



Juurikin näin.

Ja vaikka pyrin edellisessä viestissäni keskittymään doping-näkökulmaan, on myös yksinkertaisesti todettava urheilijapersoonallisuuksista:
Ullrich vs. Lance 2003 sai kyynisimmänkin katsojan kasvoille hymyn päiväkausiksi. Contador vs. Schleck 2010 sai sammuttamaan television ja jättämään Tourin.

----------


## rhubarb

> Aika kevyttä tekstiä ottaen huomioon sen, että suurin osa kokee Contadorin tahraavan hienoa lajia ja sen perinteitä sekä syyllistyvän äärimmäiseen kilpatovereidensa sekä katsojien loukkaamiseen. Se, että hän hurruttaaisi piffin voimalla ja spanskien siunauksella jossain Vueltan kaltaisessa kakkosluokan fillaririehassa, on hieman eri asia kuin ängätä Tourille.



Tänään eniten vituttaa (taas) tämä “ennen miehet olivat miehiä”-skeida. Proffat ovat olleet satseissa niin kauan kun laji on ollut olemassa. Tämän päivän pelotonista löytyy ehkä – _ehkä_ – tusina ukkoa jotka eivät ole missään vaiheessa vippastelleet.

Lajia ei tahraa Contador, tai Armstrong, mutta onhan se hauskempi teeskennellä niin.

----------


## PLP

> Tänään eniten vituttaa (taas) tämä “ennen miehet olivat miehiä”-skeida.



Ikäväkseni on todettava, että tämä taitaa kertoa enemmän lukijasta kuin kirjoittajasta, jos väenvängällä haluaa kaivaa tuon näkökulman tekstistä.





> Proffat ovat olleet satseissa niin kauan kun laji  on ollut olemassa. Tämän päivän pelotonista löytyy ehkä – _ehkä_ – tusina ukkoa jotka eivät ole missään vaiheessa vippastelleet.



Länsimaisissa sivistysvaltioissa jokainen on yleensä syytön kunnes toisin todistetaan. Contadorin tapauksessa on todistettu toisin, kun taas suurin osa pelotonista ajelee puhdas passi takataskussaan - luojan kiitos ylpeänä. Jälleen kerran, jos lähtökohtaisesti seuraa ammattilaispyöräilyä doping-vippastelukilpailuna... Niin, ehkä tämä on oikea topikki siihen.

----------


## kontio

> Tänään eniten vituttaa (taas) tämä “ennen miehet olivat miehiä”-skeida. Proffat ovat olleet satseissa niin kauan kun laji on ollut olemassa. Tämän päivän pelotonista löytyy ehkä – _ehkä_ – tusina ukkoa jotka eivät ole missään vaiheessa vippastelleet.



Kellu, Veikkanen, Helminen toki ja keille annetaan loput 9 paikkaa?  :Vink:  (lasketaanko Paajanen jo pelotoniin?)

----------


## vetooo

Contador ja Saxo Bank katsastavat Tourin vuoristoetappeja Alpeilla. AC:n lisäksi paikalla ovat Navarro, Hernendez, Porte, CA Sörensen ja Vandborg.

----------


## ejex

> Ei tuo isänmaallisuudesta ole kiinni, eivät Schleck, Evans tai Bassokaan ole ranskalaisia.
> 
> Contador vahvisti, että on mukana Tourissa.



Täh? Onko noista joku voittanut Tourin?

----------


## Soolo

http://velonews.competitor.com/2011/...ing-him_178434

----------


## Leopejo

> Täh? Onko noista joku voittanut Tourin?



Ei, mutta joku heistä - tai muu ei-ranskalainen - voittaisi tänä vuonna vaikka Albertoa ei olisi.

----------


## vetooo

WADA pohtii ensi viikolla klenbuteroliin liittyviä tulkintoja ja pitäisikö niihin tehdä muutoksia. Toisin sanoen, klenbuterolia sisältäville näytteille tulisi jonkinlainen alaraja-arvo.



> World Anti-Doping Agency lab experts will meet to consider changing its  rules regarding clenbuterol, the drug that Alberto Contador tested  positive for at last year's Tour de France.



WADA to reconsider clenbuterol rules

----------


## A.Perälä

> Ja vaikka pyrin edellisessä viestissäni keskittymään doping-näkökulmaan, on myös yksinkertaisesti todettava urheilijapersoonallisuuksista:
> Ullrich vs. Lance 2003 sai kyynisimmänkin katsojan kasvoille hymyn päiväkausiksi. Contador vs. Schleck 2010 sai sammuttamaan television ja jättämään Tourin.



Tähän on helppo yhtyä. Mun kohdalla ei voida tosin puhua urheilupersoonallisuuksista, vaan ihan kilpailutapahtumista, jotka olivat aivan 100 kertaa mielenkiintoisemmat tuossa Lance vs. Ullrich 2003, kuin viime vuoden Contador vs. A.Schleck tapauksessa. Vuoden 2003 kisasta ei puuttunut iskuja vuorietapeilla ja kunnon yritystä muutenkaan, kun taas viime vuoden kisa oli kärkikaksikoltakin tympeää kyttäämistä.

Mä olen myös kyllä kaikissa doping-asioissa yleisesti sitä mieltä, että syytön kunnes toisin todistetaan. Vaikka en uskokaan kovin monen huipun (en juuri kenenkään) vinttaavan täysin puhtain keinoin, niin he ovat syyttömiä aina siihen asti kun käry käy. Sitten jos kärähtävät niin ei muuta kun kilpailukielto päälle. Tämä ei koske tietenkään vain pyöräilyä, vaan KAIKISSA ammattilaislajeissa vedetään mömmöjä. Pyöräilystä vaan on tehty "sysimusta" laji, vaikka todellisuus olisi monessa joukkulajissa (esim. Pohjois-Amerikan sarjat) paljon synkempi, jos urheilijat kunnolla testattaisiin. Huippu-urheilun seuraamisen saisi siis lopettaa ammattilaislajien osalta, jos seuraisi vain täysin puhtaita lajeja

Moni varmaan kysyy, että miksi sitten kannatan Contadorin ajamista tällä hetkellä?!? Tähän on muutama mielestäni hyvä peruste.

1. Minä en päätä siitä kuka saa kisata ja kuka ei, vaan päätös tehdään jossain ihan muualla. 

Tällä tarkoitan sitä, että miksi minun pitäisi protestoida Contadorin ajamista vastaan, kun kerran hänen on päätetty antaa kilpailla?!? Nautin ammattilaispyöräilyn kovasta kilpailusta ja on hienoa, että kaikki parhaat ovat mukana. Jos Contador olisi määrätty kilpailukieltoon, niin en nurkuisi siitä yhtään, mutta kun näin ei ole. Asiassa on mahdollisesti tapahtunut oikeuden vastaisesti yms. mutta haluan keskittyä nauttimaan kilpapyöräilystä täysillä. Päättäkööt asioista kuka saa ajaa ja kuka ei, minä en sillä päätäni vaivaa.

2. Contadorin käry oli tosi minimaalinen JA muutkin käyttää

Alberton tapauksessa voidaan puhua todella mitättömän pienestä kärystä. Ei todellakaan mikään Ben Johnson / Floyd Landis tapaus. Siinä mielessä mun sympatiat onkin siis olleet Contadorin puolella, koska moni muu tän hetken huipuista on vetänyt mömmöjä ihan tasan tarkkaan siinä missä hänkin, Conta vaan sattui ehkä huonoa tuuria (tai mitä lie) syystä käryämään. Näin ollen tuntuisi tyhmältä, että hän noin mitättömän PIENEN käyryn takia joutuisi kärsimään.

Toki tuohon kohdassa 2. palataan taas siihen, että käry on aina käry ja muille huipuille sellaista ei ole tullut eteen, joten he OVAT puhtaita Contador EI. Ja käry on käry vaikka se tapahtuisi kuinka pienestä asiasta tahansa (tässä tapauksessa naurettavan pienestä). Kyllä mä myös Contadorin kilpailukiellon hyväksyn, mutta jollain tavalla suuret kisat (varsinkin Tour) tulisi ajaa niin, että kaikki parhaat ajajat on mukana. Nyt kun kerran Alberto saa siellä sotkea, niin nautin tilanteesta.

Tiedän että kommenttini ovat vähintäänkin ristiriitaisia. Kuten jo todettua, ei mua harmittaisi Contadorin kilpailukieltokaan, mutta sen sijaan 2000-luvulla on tapahtunut pyöräilyssä monta asiaa näiden "käryjen" kanssa, jotka sai sapen kiehumaan. Päällimmäisenä oli tietenkin Mikke Rasmussenin veto pois Tourista 2007, vaikka hän EI SIIS OLLUT KOSKAAN KÄRYNNYT!! Se oli kertakaikkiaan käsittämätöntä. Syytön, kunnes toisin todistetaan ei todellakaan toteutunut. 

Katellaan nyt miten tämä Contador - case päättyy. En voi sanoa, että hän mun mikään suurin suosikkikaan olisi, ei todellakaan, mutta nautin kyllä hänen mukanaolosta, koska kovaa kilpailua on hienoa seurata. Tämä tapaus on oikeasti lisäksi ensimmäinen KÄRÄHTÄNEEN urheilijan tapaus, jossa olen edes jollain tavalla puoltanut kärähtäneen urheilijan kilpailemista, kähinnä juuri ajatuksin a) käry oli niin minimaalinen b) muut käyttää mömmöjä myös. Sitä sen sijaan toivon hartaasti, että jos Conta saa kilpailukiellon, niin sen päätyttyä hänen annettaisiin palata tositoimiin. Näin ei käynyt tapaus Rasmussenin kanssa, joka vielä näin jälkeenpäinkin on korvennut mua aivan tolkuttomasti. Mies EI KOSKAAN kärynnyt, mutta saa HUONOMMAN kohtelun kun lukuisat kiinni jääneet. 

Tässäpä hieman mun ajatuksiani  :Hymy:

----------


## asb

> Vuoden 2003 kisasta ei puuttunut iskuja vuorietapeilla ja kunnon yritystä muutenkaan, kun taas viime vuoden kisa oli kärkikaksikoltakin tympeää kyttäämistä.



2003 ajettiin EPO:lla. 2010 ajettiin ilman.

Siinä sitä ristiriitaa itse kullekin.

----------


## Leopejo

> 2003 ajettiin EPO:lla. 2010 ajettiin jollakin paremmalla.



Korjasin.  :Vink:

----------


## vetooo

Contador ja A. Schleck olisivat päässeet 2010-suorituksillaan juuri ja juuri 10 parhaan joukkoon Tourin 2003 kokonaiskisassa. Niin tajutonta menoa se oli 8 vuotta sitten. Suoritusten arvoa nostavat entisestään ennätyskovat helteet, jotka olivat silloin aivan eri luokkaa kuin viime vuoden Tourissa. Alpe d'Huez'n maalinousu ajettiin vajaan 40 asteen (varjossa) helteessä jne.

----------


## sahara

> Contador ja A. Schleck olisivat päässeet 2010-suorituksillaan juuri ja juuri 10 parhaan joukkoon Tourin 2003 kokonaiskisassa.



Eli olisivat hävinneet LA:lle melkein 20 minuuttia? Get real. Tuolloin roinaaminen oli jo vähentynyt huomattavasti 1990-luvun pahimpiin päiviin nähden, joten sillä et asiaa selitä.  :No huh!:

----------


## vetooo

> Eli olisivat hävinneet LA:lle melkein 20 minuuttia? Get real. Tuolloin roinaaminen oli jo vähentynyt huomattavasti 1990-luvun pahimpiin päiviin nähden, joten sillä et asiaa selitä.



Kun katsoo niitä VAM- ja W/kg-lukemia vuoden 2003 Tourista, niin ei siinä olisi ollut Contadorilla ja A. Schleckillä mitään jakoa pysyä parhaiden vauhdissa. Vinokourov ja Mayo vetelivät VAM 1800 m/h lukemilla Peyresourden, 7 ajajaa löi Laisekan ennätysajan Luz Ardidenilla ja ensimmäisessä pitkässä ITT:ssä AC ja AS olisivat hävinneet Ullrichille reilut 5 minuuttia. Tietenkin nämä ovat makuasioita, mutta pysyn edelleen kannassani: Contador ja A. Schleck olisivat viimevuotisilla suorituksillaaan yltäneet nipin napin TOP10:iin Tourissa 2003.

1. Armstrong | Dr. Ferrari 1990-luku - 2004, L'Equipe: EPO 1999, etc.
2. Ullrich | Operaatio Puerto 2006
3. Vinokourov | Veridoping 2007
4. Hamilton | Veridoping 2004, DHEA 2009
5. Zubeldia
6. Mayo | EPO 2007
7. Basso | Operaatio Puerto 2006
8. Moreau | Anaboliset steroidit 1998, EPO 1998
9. Sastre
10. Mancebo | Operaatio Puerto 2006

----------


## sahara

> Kun katsoo niitä VAM- ja W/kg-lukemia vuoden 2003 Tourista, niin ei siinä olisi ollut Contadorilla ja A. Schleckillä mitään jakoa pysyä parhaiden vauhdissa. Vinokourov ja Mayo vetelivät VAM 1800 m/h lukemilla Peyresourden, 7 ajajaa löi Laisekan ennätysajan Luz Ardidenilla ja viimeisessä pitkässä ITT:ssä AC ja AS olisivat hävinneet Ullrichille reilut 5 minuuttia. Tietenkin nämä ovat makuasioita, mutta pysyn edelleen kannassani: Contador ja A. Schleck olisivat viimevuotisilla suorituksillaaan yltäneet nipin napin TOP10:iin Tourissa 2003.



Se, etteivät olisi pysyneet parhaiden vauhdissa (olen tästä samaa mieltä) ei mielestäni kyllä tarkoita sitä, että olisivat hävinneet voittajalle kokonaiskilpailussa lähes 20 minuuttia. Tuo väite vikan tempon häviämisestä Ullelle reilut 5 minuuttia on aivan tolkuton, koska tällöin AC olisi löytynyt 2003 vikan aika-ajon sijoilta +120.

----------


## kontio

> Se, etteivät olisi pysyneet parhaiden vauhdissa (olen tästä samaa mieltä) ei mielestäni kyllä tarkoita sitä, että olisivat hävinneet voittajalle kokonaiskilpailussa lähes 20 minuuttia. Tuo väite vikan tempon häviämisestä Ullelle reilut 5 minuuttia on aivan tolkuton, koska tällöin AC olisi löytynyt 2003 vikan aika-ajon sijoilta +120.



Contadorhan ajoi tuon (edit_ 2010 vikan ITT:n) aika vaisusti (voitti nihkeästi Andyn), ja Andyn löytyminen noilta sijoiltahan olisi varsin realisista. Millar veti jotain 55km/h eikä tainnut aurinko paistaa

----------


## vetooo

> Se, etteivät olisi pysyneet parhaiden vauhdissa (olen tästä samaa mieltä) ei mielestäni kyllä tarkoita sitä, että olisivat hävinneet voittajalle kokonaiskilpailussa lähes 20 minuuttia. Tuo väite vikan tempon häviämisestä Ullelle reilut 5 minuuttia on aivan tolkuton, koska tällöin AC olisi löytynyt 2003 vikan aika-ajon sijoilta +120.



Olet oikeassa, sillä mainitsin virheellisesti 19. etapin ITT:n, vaikka piti tarkoittaa 12. etapin ITT:tä. Siinä 5 minuutin aikatappiolla sijoituttiin 11:nneksi.

Kokonaiskisan 20 minuutin aikatappio on epätodenäköinen vaihtoehto, mutta 8. sijalle yltänyt Moreau hävisi Armstrongille 12.28. Tuo olisi ollut Contadorin ja A. Schleckin mahdollinen loppusijoitus ja tappiomarginaalihaarukka.

----------


## sahara

> Olet oikeassa, sillä mainitsin virheellisesti 19. etapin ITT:n, vaikka piti tarkoittaa 12. etapin ITT:tä. Siinä 5 minuutin aikatappiolla sijoituttiin 11:nneksi.
> 
> Kokonaiskisan 20 minuutin aikatappio on epätodenäköinen vaihtoehto, mutta 8. sijalle yltänyt Moreau hävisi Armstrongille 12.28. Tuo olisi ollut Contadorin ja A. Schleckin mahdollinen lopputluos.



Näillä korjauksilla olen pitkälti samaa mieltä, joskin uskon AC:n ja AS:n pystyneen vuoden 2010 tasollaan taistelemaan Tourilla `03 sijoista 4-7. Tässä myös oletuksena se, että olisivat saaneet hieman vapausasteita vuorilla koska eivät olisi kuitenkaan olleet voittotaistelussa mukana.

----------


## vetooo

Ranskan poliisi keskeytti Contadorin matkanteon Galibierillä. Syynä puutteellinen valaistus pyörässä.

French Police Stop Contador for Lack of Bike Light - ABC News

----------


## plr

> Ranskan poliisi keskeytti Contadorin matkanteon Galibierillä. Syynä puutteellinen valaistus pyörässä.



Olikohan tuo aivan normaalia vai lupaako tämä AC:lle vaikeaa Touria? Valottomalla maantiepyörällä ajamisen kielto tuolla tunneleissa tuntuu liioittelulta. Niitä pyöräilijöitä nimittäin riittää Galibierilla eikä siellä kenelläkään mitään valoja maantiepyörässä ole. Poliisi voi kyllä kiellon kanssa olla oikeassa, koska ne tunnelit ovat paikoitellen säkkipimeitä.

Tuossa Galibierin solan alta menevässä tunnelissa kyllä näyttää olevan pyörille ajokielto:
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sour...263.78,,1,7.13

Tuossa muuten hyvä kuva siitä miten pimeältä niissä tunneleissa näyttää:
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sour...,0.107117&z=13

----------


## Leopejo

Hyvä, ettei ollut muutama kymmen kilometri itään, rajan takana. Täällä tunneleissa tai pimeässä on myös heijastinliivipakko.

----------


## vetooo

> Hyvä, ettei ollut muutama kymmen kilometri itään, rajan takana. Täällä tunneleissa tai pimeässä on myös heijastinliivipakko.



Italiassa poliisit pysäyttävät ammattilaispyöräilijöitä _vain_ saadakseen nimikirjoituksia. Cipollini paineli aikoinaan reilua ylinopeutta - 55-60 km/h:ta - taajamatiellä. Poliisit pysäyttivät Cipon (ja Scieran?) epäiltynä ylinopeudesta, mutta huomasivat nopeasti kenet tuli pysäytettyä. Super-Mario laittoi pariin lappuun nimmarit ja poliisit olivat iloisia. Sakkoja ei tullut.

Palatakseni takaisin Contadoriin, niin onhan tuo hieman erikoista, että kytät kyttää 2 500 metrin korkeudessa ja seuraavat, käyttääkö pyöräilijä asianmukaista valaistusta tunnelissa. Tämä on juuri sitä, mitä olen hieman ounastellut. Ranskalaiset v-ttuilee Contadorille urakalla ja tämä Galibier-valo-asia oli vain alkulämmittelyä sille, mitä tulevina viikkoina on luvassa.

----------


## OJ

> Yleisö haluaa nähdä *kilpailun* laaksoissa ja vuorilla, peltojen reunoilla ja kaupunkien ahtailla kaduilla, ei labroissa tai päättäjien kabineteissa.



Meinaisi, että ainakin EPO testi heitettäisiin romukoppaan ja mitattaisiin vain hematokriittiä. Kun helposti saatavilla olevista ja tehokkaista lääkkeistä jää nalkkiin, mutta silti on olemassa tehokkaita ja testaamattomia aineita, joskin hankalasti saatavia, niin labrojen merkitys korostuu.

No Contador tulee ajamaan Touria ja mä taidan olla ainoa, joka ei pistä lainkaan pahakseen, että Tourin merkitys saattaa vähän hävitä. Tour on vain yksi kisa, joka on kisana ihan sama tai vähän värittömämpi kuin Giro tai Vuelta, mutta ilmeisesti vanhimpana saa muuten vähän väsähtäneen kisan muuttumaan mielenkiintoiseksi. Tietty hyvät palkintorahat houkuttavat proffia tähtäämään tähän kisaan, eli isot nimet yrittävät tehdä tiliä Tourilla.

----------


## A.Perälä

> No Contador tulee ajamaan Touria ja mä taidan olla ainoa, joka ei pistä lainkaan pahakseen, että Tourin merkitys saattaa vähän hävitä. Tour on vain yksi kisa, joka on kisana ihan sama tai vähän värittömämpi kuin Giro tai Vuelta, mutta ilmeisesti vanhimpana saa muuten vähän väsähtäneen kisan muuttumaan mielenkiintoiseksi. Tietty hyvät palkintorahat houkuttavat proffia tähtäämään tähän kisaan, eli isot nimet yrittävät tehdä tiliä Tourilla.



Joo, ainakin minä olen täysin eri mieltä. Olisi heinoa, jos Tourin merkitys säilyisi mahdollisimman suurena. Mun mielestä siinä on jotenkin huomattavasti enemmän hohtoa kun Girossa ja Vueltassa, vaikka sielläkin toki hienoja taistoja useana vuonna on nähty. Tour saisi pysyä ehdottomasti sellaisena "kisojen kisana" ja mun puolesta sitten vaikka Giron ja Vuelta kustannuksella. Yksi sellainen kisa, jossa kaikki huiput ovat samalla viivalla tarvitaan tähänkin lajiin. Triathlonissa vataava on HAwaiji-ironman ja maratonissa olympiamaraton (toki vain 4-vuoden välein), mutta sellainen kaikki huiput keräävä kisa on ehdottomasti tarpeen vaikka söisikin hyvät ajajat muilta kisoilta. Maratonhan on hyvä esimerkki nykyään siitä, että huiput saadaan tosiaan samalle viivalle (ainakin miesten puolella) vain olympiamaratonille, sillä maailmassa on niin paljon nykyään suuria kaupunkimaratoneja, joille huiput vuoisittain jakautuvat, että esim. MM-maraton ei kovimpia nimiä viivalle yleensä kerää. Ymmärtäähän tuon toki, kun isot kaupunkimaratonit tarjoaa tukuttain tuohta voittajille. Toivottavasti siis Tour pitää pintansa pyöräilyn jättiläisenä, niin nähtäisiin joka vuosi, että kuka todella on etappikisojen kunkku. 

Contadoriin palatakseni vielä, niin on kyllä naurettavaa pelleilyä, jos häntä aletaan Ranskassa kunnolla piinata. Menee suorastaan lasten hiekkalaatikkoleikkien tasolle, eikä yllä edes sille, sillä niin lapselliselta touhu alkaa heti alkuun kuulostamaan. Jos yleisö haluaa kaataa vihat päälle niin kaatakoon, mutta viranomaisten ei pitäisi moiseen missään nimessä alentua.

----------


## Samuli

> Olet oikeassa, sillä mainitsin virheellisesti 19. etapin ITT:n, vaikka piti tarkoittaa 12. etapin ITT:tä. Siinä 5 minuutin aikatappiolla sijoituttiin 11:nneksi.
> 
> Kokonaiskisan 20 minuutin aikatappio on epätodenäköinen vaihtoehto, mutta 8. sijalle yltänyt Moreau hävisi Armstrongille 12.28. Tuo olisi ollut Contadorin ja A. Schleckin mahdollinen loppusijoitus ja tappiomarginaalihaarukka.



Toi huomio pitää varmasti aika hyvin paikkaansa. Sijalla 9 näyttäs olevan Sastre, ulospäin aika puhdas kuski, sisäpiirissä voi olla toisenlainen maine.

----------


## Jousi

> Contadoriin palatakseni vielä, niin on kyllä naurettavaa pelleilyä, jos häntä aletaan Ranskassa kunnolla piinata. Menee suorastaan lasten hiekkalaatikkoleikkien tasolle, eikä yllä edes sille, sillä niin lapselliselta touhu alkaa heti alkuun kuulostamaan. Jos yleisö haluaa kaataa vihat päälle niin kaatakoon, mutta viranomaisten ei pitäisi moiseen missään nimessä alentua.



+1

Minä(kin) allekirjoitan tämän täysin.

----------


## Leopejo

> Italiassa poliisit pysäyttävät ammattilaispyöräilijöitä _vain_ saadakseen nimikirjoituksia. Cipollini paineli aikoinaan reilua ylinopeutta - 55-60 km/h:ta - taajamatiellä. Poliisit pysäyttivät Cipon (ja Scieran?) epäiltynä ylinopeudesta, mutta huomasivat nopeasti kenet tuli pysäytettyä. Super-Mario laittoi pariin lappuun nimmarit ja poliisit olivat iloisia. Sakkoja ei tullut.



Mutta joutui hänkin maksamaan muutamaan otteeseen kun ajoi pyöräilijöille kiellettyä moottoritietyyppistä tietä. 





> Palatakseni takaisin Contadoriin, niin onhan tuo hieman erikoista, että kytät kyttää 2 500 metrin korkeudessa ja seuraavat, käyttääkö pyöräilijä asianmukaista valaistusta tunnelissa. Tämä on juuri sitä, mitä olen hieman ounastellut. Ranskalaiset v-ttuilee Contadorille urakalla ja tämä Galibier-valo-asia oli vain alkulämmittelyä sille, mitä tulevina viikkoina on luvassa.



Katsotaan nyt. En millään usko, että paikallinen poliisi olisi pysäyttänyt pyöräilijän ja vasta hänet tunnistettuaan olisi antanut sakon. Contadorilla kävi vain epäonni.

----------


## asb

> Katsotaan nyt. En millään usko, että paikallinen poliisi olisi pysäyttänyt pyöräilijän ja vasta hänet tunnistettuaan olisi antanut sakon. Contadorilla kävi vain epäonni.



Toisaalta logot paidassa ja huoltoautossa näkyvät kauas.

----------


## lebig

> Katsotaan nyt. En millään usko, että paikallinen poliisi olisi pysäyttänyt pyöräilijän ja vasta hänet tunnistettuaan olisi antanut sakon. Contadorilla kävi vain epäonni.



Niinpä. Poliisit tekee tuolla työtään samalla tavalla kuin muissakin maissa. Kaikki tuolla seudulla ajaneet tietää, että tunnelit on tosi pimeitä ja kapeita, kun niihin juuri ja juuri mahtuu kaksi autoa rinnakkain. Samoin ei noita tunneleita voi pyörällä ainakaan helposti kiertää. Heijastinliivejä ja valoja jos ei ole niin matkan teko kyllä loppuu jos poliisi huomaa. 

Enkä oikein ymmärrä miksi ammattipyöräilijöille pitäisi antaa erityisvapauksia.

----------


## Hans Opinion

> Italiassa poliisit pysäyttävät ammattilaispyöräilijöitä _vain_ saadakseen nimikirjoituksia. Cipollini paineli aikoinaan reilua ylinopeutta - 55-60 km/h:ta - taajamatiellä. Poliisit pysäyttivät Cipon (ja Scieran?) epäiltynä ylinopeudesta, mutta huomasivat nopeasti kenet tuli pysäytettyä. Super-Mario laittoi pariin lappuun nimmarit ja poliisit olivat iloisia. Sakkoja ei tullut.
> 
> Palatakseni takaisin Contadoriin, niin onhan tuo hieman erikoista, että kytät kyttää 2 500 metrin korkeudessa ja seuraavat, käyttääkö pyöräilijä asianmukaista valaistusta tunnelissa. Tämä on juuri sitä, mitä olen hieman ounastellut. Ranskalaiset v-ttuilee Contadorille urakalla ja tämä Galibier-valo-asia oli vain alkulämmittelyä sille, mitä tulevina viikkoina on luvassa.



Jeps! Kerroin sille että ranskalaispoliisin ei ratsaisi Clentadoria, tai muuten vain valvottisi häntä yöllä, on pieni... ja pienenee yhä vain jos joku fransu sattuisi olemaan kärkikahinoissa...

Noissa tunneleissa käyneenä voin vakuuttaa että kaikki turvavälineet ovat paikallaan, kirkkaasta päivänvalosta kun niihin ajaa autolla niin pimeä pyöräilijä on todellisessa vaarassa. Työjärjestys; ensin nimmari ja sitten sakot päälle.

----------


## A.Perälä

> Jeps! Kerroin sille että ranskalaispoliisin ei ratsaisi Clentadoria, tai muuten vain valvottisi häntä yöllä, on pieni... ja pienenee yhä vain jos joku fransu sattuisi olemaan kärkikahinoissa...



Siis minäkin tarkoitin asiaa lähinnä yleisesti. Tarkoitus ei ollut kritisoida tuota nimenomaista Contadorin pysäytystä poliisin toimesta, vaan juurikin tätä kun on olemassa riski, että viranomaiset alkavat piinata jollakin tavalla. Toivottavasti saa olla TURHALTA / PERUSTEETTOMALTA viranomaishäirinnältä rauhassa. Tuolle Hans Opinionin kuvaamalle tai vastaavalle kun leijuu mielestäni oikeasti ainakin jonkinlainen riski ja silloin homma menee kyllä pahasti männikköön. Juuri näissä aioissa puhutaan sitten täydellisestä pelleilystä josta on leikki ja nauru kaukana.

----------


## ristopee

Contador lopetti lihan syömisen

http://yle.fi/urheilu/lajit/muut/pyo...n_2693525.html

----------


## PHI

Iso peukku Albertolle!! Nyt sitten nähdään miten se pyörä kulkee huippumiehellä lihattomalla ruokavaliolla. 
Meikäläinen on vaatimattomana amatöörinä toteuttanut samaa metodia jo 17 v.ajan.

----------


## MacGyver

Lopettaisi ennemmin douppaamisen.

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

> Contador lopetti lihan syömisen
> 
> http://yle.fi/urheilu/lajit/muut/pyo...n_2693525.html



Tästähän löytyy vielä tässä vaiheessakin kokonaan uusia näkökulmia: Onkohan muovi ja sen jäämät eläin- vai kasvikuntaa ?

----------


## Aarde

> Lopettaisi ennemmin douppaamisen.



Hys hysssss...

----------


## Pyöräpummi

> Contador lopetti lihan syömisen
> 
> http://yle.fi/urheilu/lajit/muut/pyo...n_2693525.html



Veikkaisin että seuraavalla kerralla se aine on peräisin kananmunista.

Minäkin olen ollut koko ikäni kasvisyöjä.
Kavissyönti on hieno asia kunhan vaan muistaa täydentää sitä lihalla.

----------


## Merckx

> Contador lopetti lihan syömisen
> 
> http://yle.fi/urheilu/lajit/muut/pyo...n_2693525.html



Seuraavaksi toteavat, kun näytteet pamahtavat punaiselle, että doupingaineet ovat peräisin iduissa olleista ehec-bakteerien tuotannosta....  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## vetooo

:Leveä hymy:  Contador varmaan huomaa viimeistään nyt, miten mulkkuja ranskalaiset ovat verrattuna italialaisiin. Mulkut ranskalaiset ovat koituneet monen muunkin urheilijan kohtaloksi. Ei ole väliä, oletko mies vai nainen, valkoinen vai musta. Siihen ei tarvita edes yhtä d-käryä. Martina Hingisille siihen riitti yksi alakautta suoritettu syöttö, Serena Williamsille musertava pelillinen ylivoima. Tästä ranskalaiset ovat tunnettuja, omahyväisestä ja mulkkumaisesta käytöksestä. Heidän pihteihin ei kannata joutua.

----------


## Herman

> ...ranskalaiset ovat tunnettuja, omahyväisestä ja mulkkumaisesta käytöksestä. Heidän pihteihin ei kannata joutua.



 Yleisön käytös tänään käänsi minunkin myötätuntoni AC:n puolelle. Olkoon kärähtänyt tai ei, viaton heittäköön ensimmäisen kiven.  Toivottavasti saa ajaa rauhassa Tourin ja muovijäämät asianmukaisen käsittelyn oikeudessa.

Espanjalaiset tallitoverit jättivät yleisölle vilkuttelun väliin  :Kieli pitkällä: .

----------


## Poursuivant

> Contador varmaan huomaa viimeistään nyt, miten mulkkuja ranskalaiset ovat verrattuna italialaisiin. Mulkut ranskalaiset ovat koituneet monen muunkin urheilijan kohtaloksi. Ei ole väliä, oletko mies vai nainen, valkoinen vai musta. Siihen ei tarvita edes yhtä d-käryä. Martina Hingisille siihen riitti yksi alakautta suoritettu syöttö, Serena Williamsille musertava pelillinen ylivoima. Tästä ranskalaiset ovat tunnettuja, omahyväisestä ja mulkkumaisesta käytöksestä. Heidän pihteihin ei kannata joutua.



+1 

paitsi tietty Greg LeMond, joka voitti ranskalaiset puolelleen ajamalla mm. heidän tallissaan, hinaamalla Hinaultin ensimmäisellä Tourillaan voittoon ja opettelemalla kielen, mikä toi (nosti) LeMondin ranskalaisten silmissä samalle tasolle heidän kanssaan. Lancen ja ranskalaisen yleisön suhdehan olikin sitten hieman ongelmallisempi, ei varmaan vähiten sen vuoksi, että LeMond oli niin IHQ.

EDIT: Se Giron palkintopallilla soitettu Francon-aikainen Espanjan kansallislaulu ei kyllä ollut mikään vahinko Giron järjestäjiltä, joten kyllä niitä mulkvisteja löytyy jokunen sieltäkin päin. Asia oli kyllä historioitsijan silmissä vähän sama, jos Nibalille olisi viime syksynä Vueltan voiton kunniaksi ojennettu fasces.

----------


## syklopaatti

Eiköhän se kamaa vetävä douppi Contador oo ansainnu ne vihellykset ja buuaukset ihan itse. Aika uskomatonta yleistystä kyllä jostain kansasta.
Tuommosta kun juttelis kansakunnan sijasta jostain rodusta niin saattas banaani heilahtaa. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## vetooo

> Itse pidän ranskalaisia ihan samanlaisina kuin muitakin ihmisiä. Ehkä sinulla on enempi kokomuksia ranskalaisista.
>  Tarkoitatko positiivista doping-näytettä, jonka Contador antoi viime vuoden Tourilla.



Ranskalaisten suhtautuminen ei-kotimaisiin urheilijoihin on välillä sangen rankkaa. Tässä puhutaan nyt pelkästään urheiluun liittyvistä seikoista. Kokemukseni tavallisista ranskalaisista rajoittuvat lähinnä siihen, ettävät he hallitse englannin kieltä. Tästä syystä kanssakäyminen on ollut melko vähäistä.





> Koska fillarifoorumissa on kielletty puhumasta dopingista Contadorin kohdalta, vaikkakin muita kilpailukiellon kärsineitä saakin moittia, en minäkään siis sano D-sanaa.



Miten niin kiellettyä?





> En tiedä, mitä Vetoon kansanryhmää vastaan kiihoittaminen tarkoittaa. Ehkä ranskalaiset ovat jotain muuta, vaikka syövätkin homehtunutta juustoa. Ehkä ranskalaiset arvostavat Touria, muistavat Festina-skandaalin, eivätkä halua enään, että **sensuroitu** vielä saisi CAS-tuomion, jossa hänestä tulee historian ensimmäinen pyöräilijä, jolta viedään 2/3 GT-voittoa.



Kansanryhmää vastaan kiihottaminen? Kannattaa siinä tapauksessa tehdä rikosilmoitus poliisille. Jos sanon, että suomalaiset ovat alkoholisteja, koska tämän maan keskikulutus per vuosi ylittää suurkulutuksen rajan, syyllistynkö kiihotukseen kansanryhmää vastaan?





> Eiköhän se kamaa vetävä douppi Contador oo  ansainnu ne vihellykset ja buuaukset ihan itse. Aika uskomatonta  yleistystä kyllä jostain kansasta.
> Tuommosta kun juttelis kansakunnan sijasta jostain rodusta niin saattas banaani heilahtaa.



Tässä on nyt selvästi muutamalle käyttäjälle jäänyt hieman väärä käsitys. Roomalaisareenalla olleet 7 000 katsojaa - valtaosa ranskalaista - osoittivat enemmistönä mieltään buuaten. Se ei taida olla ihan sama kuin n. 64 000 000 ihmistä. Olisinko yllättäen tarkoittanut tätä tiimiesittelyssä ollutta yleisöä? Kyllä. En sentään tarkoita ihan koko kansaa. Täysin sama vertaus koskee myös Rolland Garrosin tenniskeskuksen keskuskenttää, jossa n. 15 000 katsojaa - valtaosa ranskalaisia - osoittivat negatiivisella tavalla mieltään Martina Hingisille ja Serena Williamsille 2000-luvun molemmin puolin.

----------


## Kunde Svaan

> +1
> 
> Minä(kin) allekirjoitan tämän täysin.



Voi jeesuksen käsi  :No huh!: 

Ei muuta kuin kivellä päähän ja "free transfer" sinne mistä tullu.

----------


## rjr

> Tästä ranskalaiset ovat tunnettuja, omahyväisestä ja mulkkumaisesta käytöksestä.



Kyllä minä pitäisin tätä aika lailla laajempana yleistyksenä kuin vain tuo tietty katsojajoukko.

----------


## vetooo

Koska täällä valtaosa näyttää ymmärtäneen viestini väärin, niin teen seuraavaa:

*Pyydän mitä nöyrimmin anteeksi kaikkea sitä mielipahaa, jota olen aiheuttanut. En missään tapauksessa leimaa koko kansaa moisella tavalla. Väärinkäsityksistä huolimatta, tämä anteeksipyyntö on vähintä, mitä voin tehdä.*

----------


## Monster_Gear

Useamman Ranskan muukalaislegioonasta kertovan kirjan olen lukenut, ja niissä suomalaiset legioonalaiset kyllä haukkuvat ranskalaisia legioonalaisia aika perusteellisesti. Eikä siellä tunnu olevan noi espanjalaiset tai italialaisetkaan kovin hyvässä huudossa. 

Painoarvoa suomalaisten arvostelulle annan siitä hyvästä, että legioonalaiset pyörii hyvin tiukassa ryhmässä useamman vuoden. Väkisinkin siinä tulee tutuksi monta kansallisuutta.

----------


## Kal Pedal

> Useamman Ranskan muukalaislegioonasta kertovan kirjan olen lukenut, ja niissä suomalaiset legioonalaiset kyllä haukkuvat ranskalaisia legioonalaisia aika perusteellisesti. Eikä siellä tunnu olevan noi espanjalaiset tai italialaisetkaan kovin hyvässä huudossa. 
> 
> Painoarvoa suomalaisten arvostelulle annan siitä hyvästä, että legioonalaiset pyörii hyvin tiukassa ryhmässä useamman vuoden. Väkisinkin siinä tulee tutuksi monta kansallisuutta.



Minä en ole lukenut yhtään Ranska muukalaislegionasta käsittelevää kirjaa. Silti olen elänyt siinä uskossa että Ranskan muukalaislegioonan ei hyväksytä ranskalaisia- siitä nimi? Muutenkin tuossa ontuu kyllä logiikka tosi pahasti.

On topic: Mitä yleisön olisi sitten pitänyt tehdä kun Conta astui areenalle- taputtaako?

----------


## villef

> On topic: Mitä yleisön olisi sitten pitänyt tehdä kun Conta astui areenalle- taputtaako?



Miksi ei? Miestä ei ole tuomittu mistään ja hänellä on täysi lupa kilpailla.

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Heitin tuollaisen tähän ketjuun Giron aikana, eikä mieli ole muuttunut:





> Ymmärrän hyvin niitä joita ottaa päähän. Meinasin itsekin avautua asiasta ennen Giron alkua. 
> Mutta eikö tilanne olisi toinen, jos Espanjan liitto olisi ollut ryhdikäs ja pistänyt AC:n pannaan? Nyt AC olisi kilpailukiellossa ja yrittäisi purkaa sitä valittamalla CAS:iin? Ei minua pänni niinkään AC:n tai Riisin toiminta kuin se, että heitä paapotaan ja suojellaan.

----------


## viller

> Miksi ei? Miestä ei ole tuomittu mistään ja hänellä on täysi lupa kilpailla.



Nimenomaan! Ei se ole Contadorin vika ettei hänellä ole voimassa olevaa kilpailukieltoa. Jos jollekin on syytä booata niin niille virkamiehille jotka eivät ole vuodessa saaneet asiaan lopullista ratkaisua.

----------


## vuorikauris

Mun mielestä toi yleisön käytön on aivan oikein ja juuri noin sen pitää mennäkin. Etapeille yleisön pitäisi buuata ja provosoida Clentadoria kokoajan. Niin tekisin itsekin. Tietenkään kilpailijoita ei saa häiritä fyysisesti. Koskettelua, estämistä tai sylkemistä en missään nimessä hyväksy.


Suurimpia konnia ovat juuri sellaiset jotka ovat kärähtävät, mutta eivät myönnä virhettään ja pääsevät vielä jotenkin tilanteesta irti. Clentadorkin pääsisi varmasti helpommalla, jos olisi alkanut sen käryn suorittamisen jo viime vuoden tourin jälkeen eikä pelleilisi tällä tavalla. Hänestä tulee varmasti yksi pyörälyhistorian vihatuimmista henkilöistä. Myös ylivoimaisuus pyöränselässä vaikuttanee tähän.

----------


## villef

> Suurimpia konnia ovat juuri sellaiset jotka ovat kärähtävät, mutta eivät myönnä virhettään ja pääsevät vielä jotenkin tilanteesta irti. Clentadorkin pääsisi varmasti helpommalla, jos olisi alkanut sen käryn suorittamisen jo viime vuoden tourin jälkeen eikä pelleilisi tällä tavalla. Hänestä tulee varmasti yksi pyörälyhistorian vihatuimmista henkilöistä. Myös ylivoimaisuus pyöränselässä vaikuttanee tähän.



Tuota, voiko aloittaa doping-rangaistuksesta kärsimisen, vaikka ei ole mistään tuomittu?

En ole ikinä Alpusta tykännyt, mutta nyt alkaa sympatiat olemaan puolella väkisinkin, ranskisten eilinen käytös oli kyllä viimeinen niitti.. Toivottavasti vuorilla näyttää muille ajamisen meininkiä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Soolo

Paska maku jäi taas tosta buuaksesta, mutta tennistä jo pitkään seuranneena en ollut juurikaan yllättynyt, ranskis yleisö on ihan hanurista.

No, toivottavasti toi antoi lisäpuhtia Albertolle.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Miten niin tuomittu? Ei Contaa tarvitse mistään tuomita. Hän on jäänyt kiinni dopingrikkomuksesta testissä.

----------


## NoNo

No, tossa on aina se mahdollisuus että AC olisi oikeassa ja clenbuterol olisi tullut vahingossa. Pitoisuus oli aika pieni kuitenkin. Reilua olisi odottaa päätöstä vaikka sen tekemiseen menee luvattoman pitkä aika.
Nolo juttu olisi estää syytöntä ajamasta, sitä vahinkoa kun ei korvata millään.

----------


## villef

> Miten niin tuomittu? Ei Contaa tarvitse mistään tuomita. Hän on jäänyt kiinni dopingrikkomuksesta testissä.



Käytkö maksamassa ylinopeussakon jo varmuuden vuoksi, vaikka lappua et ole saanutkaan?
Jos siis satut joskus hieman ylinopeutta ajamaan..

----------


## Brunberg

Tässä tapauksessa nyt on kuitenkin jo kameratolppa välähtänyt, että voi jo kaivella lompakkoa esiin.

----------


## villef

> Tässä tapauksessa nyt on kuitenkin jo kameratolppa välähtänyt, että voi jo kaivella lompakkoa esiin.



Ennenkin on näin käyny..
http://www.kymensanomat.fi/Online/20...011311498160/4

----------


## Kal Pedal

Vertauksia voi tietenkin etsiä jos nyt on totaalisen epätoivoinen. 
Faktat on kuitenkin seuraavat: 1. Contador on jäänyt kiinni dopingtestissä. 2.Urheilija vastaa aina itse siitä mitä aineita hänen kropastaan löytyy.

----------


## VesaP

> Vertauksia voi tietenkin etsiä jos nyt on totaalisen epätoivoinen. 
> Faktat on kuitenkin seuraavat: 1. Contador on jäänyt kiinni dopingtestissä. 2.Urheilija vastaa aina itse siitä mitä aineita hänen kropastaan löytyy.



+1

Vituttaa tämä spedeily. Olis edes jonkunmoiset rispektit säilyneet äijään kun olis myöntänyt että käry kävi (vaikka ei omasta mielestään olisikaan mitään tehnyt) ja lusinut 2 vuotta ja palanut voittajana takaisin. Vähän niinkuin Basso teki. Ei nuollut kenenkään persettä, ei tainnut itkeä yhtään että "en minä mutta muut" jne jne. Oli kaksi vuotta sivussa, treenasi kovaa ja sit voitti Giron. Vituttaa tämmönen spedeily jonka takia nyt melkovarmaan CASin päätöksellä sitten menee todella monen GT:n voitto uusille miehille. Miehille jotka koskaan eivät päässeet tuulettamaan voittajan paita päällä palkintopallille viimeisen etapin jälkeen. Miehille joille se voitto olisi alunperinkin pitänyt kuulua!

----------


## vuorikauris

> Käytkö maksamassa ylinopeussakon jo varmuuden vuoksi, vaikka lappua et ole saanutkaan?
> Jos siis satut joskus hieman ylinopeutta ajamaan..



 
Mutta kun asia tässä on niin, että 99% pyöräilymaailmasta uskoo Contan käyttäneen douppia. Contador olisi voinut rehellisesti myöntää 1-4 positiivisen näytteen, ota tästäkin nyt selvää, jälkeen että näin nyt on tullut tehtyä ja nynnyt espanjalaiset olisivat heti antaneet 2 vuoden kilpailukiellon ja asia olisi käsitelty.


Tietenkin käytös on ollut väärää, jos clebet on tullu lihasta ja muovijämät esim vahingossa suoneen rännitetystä sulatetusta muovipussista....

----------


## viller

> Mutta kun asia tässä on niin, että 99% pyöräilymaailmasta uskoo Contan käyttäneen douppia. Contador olisi voinut rehellisesti myöntää 1-4 positiivisen näytteen, ota tästäkin nyt selvää, jälkeen että näin nyt on tullut tehtyä ja nynnyt espanjalaiset olisivat heti antaneet 2 vuoden kilpailukiellon ja asia olisi käsitelty.
> 
> 
> Tietenkin käytös on ollut väärää, jos clebet on tullu lihasta ja muovijämät esim vahingossa suoneen rännitetystä sulatetusta muovipussista....



Sinä uskot että 99% uskoo... Uskon asioilla ei onneksi ole näissä asioissa mitään merkitystä.

----------


## VesaP

> Sinä uskot että 99% uskoo... Uskon asioilla ei onneksi ole näissä asioissa mitään merkitystä.



Ei olekaan mitään merkitystä. Merkitystä on sillä että hän antoi vuosi sitten useamman positiivisen näytteen ja epävirallisen näytteen niistä muovijäämistä veressä. Siksi äijällä pitäisi olla pallo jalassa parin vuoden ajan. Toivottavasti kun panna julkistetaan niin alkaisi vasta tästä kesästä! Toki tulokset mitätöitävä heti kärystä lähtien.

----------


## A.Perälä

Paljon täällä naristaan Contadorin ajamisesta ja siitä, että tulosluettelot voi mennä vielä monen kisan kohdalta uusiksi. Kannattaisi mielestäni kuitenkin muistaa, että:

1. Contador SAA tällä hetkellä kilpailla.
Miksi ihmeessä hän EI AJAISI, kun kerran siihen on lupa annettu?!? Kun kerran on vielä noin mahdottomassa vireessä (mitä Girokin osoitti) niin totta kai hän haluaa vintata isoissa kisoissa. Jos jotain kohti voisi valitusta ja sormea osoittaa, niin se on tahot jotka ovat hänet päästäneet kisaamaan. Contadorin päälle vihat kaataminen on mielestäni lähinnä surkuhupaisaa. Ei ole koskaan ollut mun suurin suosikki, mutta kohta alan kyllä toivoa, että pistää muille vuoristossa jauhot suuhun, sen verran törkeää käytöstä yleisöltä häntä kohtaan. Kun nyt ei vaan saisi nyrkistä vuorietepeilla tauluun tai jotain vastaavaa. Onhan noita fyysisiä hyökkäyksiäkin (valitettavasti) Tourin historiassa nähty. Taisi Eddy Merckx saada juuri joskus nyrkistä ja eikö Gino Bartalia koitettu 1950-luvun alussa jopa puukottaa.

2. Syyllisen diskaus vs. syyttömän ajajan hyllytys
Jos näistä kahdesta asiasta puhutaan, niin paljon mieluummin näen, että tuloslistat laitetaan vaikka kuinka usein uusiksi, jos vaihtoehtona on syyttömän ajajan hyllytys jo ennen kisaa tai kisan aikana. Tästä tietenkin paistaa läpi, että mua edeleenkin korpeaa Michael Rasmussenin hyllytys vuoden 2007 Tourissa :Vihainen:  Ja edelleen itseäni toistamisen uhallakin toistan: se, että Contador saa kilpailla EI OLE HÄNEN VIKANSA. Ei kai urheilija itselleen voi kilpailukieltoa määrätä?!? Jos hänen annetaan (kärystä huolimatta) kisata niin pitäisikö hänen siitä olla pahoillaan ja ryömiä koloonsa?! Tuskin. 

Itse odotan jo Tourin alkua malttamattomana. On HIENOA nähdä KAIKKI PARHAAT samalla viivalla, joihin Contador kuuluu ehdottomasti yhtenä. Aion nauttia huikeasta kisasta, enkä pilaa sitä miettimällä, onko joku syyllinen vai syytön. Jos näin tekisin, niin ei voisi kauheasti kilpaurheilusta nauttia. Nykyään syylliset (kai) pääsääntöisesti jäävät kiinni, muta onhan noita merkittäviä käryjä lakaistu maton alle takavuosina enemmänkin, ainakin yleisurheilussa tulee mieleen herra Carl Lewis. Mut en mä niistä jaksa olla pahoillaan. Carl Lewiskin tarjosi paljon hyviä elämyksiä penkkiurheilijalle  :Leveä hymy:  Ja niin ikään jo moneen kertaan laulettua: ei ammattiurheilussa kovinkaan moni puhtailla pelaa, juokse pyöräile, tai mitä tahanse tekeekin. Vaikka testit on kehittyneet ja hyvät niin silti uskon monen käyttävän ja monissa ammattilaisliigoissa (futis, NFL, NBA, NHL) ei kunnolla edes testata. Pitäiskö seuraaminen siis lopettaa, tai koko ajan narista asiasta vain, koska on AIVAN VARMAA, että moni näidenkin liigojen huipuista vetää mömmöjä?!? Se olisi mielestäni naurettavaa. Itse ainakin aion nauttia kovasta kilpailusta ja hienoista suorituksista. Seuraan myös esim. jenkkifutiksen NFL:lää, vaikka tiedän siellä SUUREN OSAN pelaajista vetävän mömmöjä. Tympeää olisi koko ajan kitistä ja valittaa. Sen sijaan hyviä pelejä on aina mukava katsoa. 

Pyöräily on mulle juoksun jälkeen suosikkilaji ja en varmasti anna sen seuraamisen tärveltyä valittamalla siitä, kuka saa ajaa ja kuka ei. Toki makunsa kullakin ja en mä sano, että vastakkaisen ajattelutavan omaavat ovat väärässä. He vaan ajattelevat eri tavalla ja se totta kai sallittakoon. :Hymy:

----------


## epeli

Hämmentävää, miten paljon tästä Conta/Clenta/whateverdor-asiasta jaksetaan jauhaa, vaikkei kenelläkään ole ollut asiaan yhtään mitään uutta sanottavaa moneen kuukauteen.

----------


## vetooo

Mielestäni parempi sanoa kuin ei sanoa. Mielipide ei voi olla väärä, kun se on sinun omasi. (en tarkoita epeliä, vaan kaikkia)

Mainittakoon Contadorista, että Valverde on tehnyt 3-vuotisen sopimuksen Movistarin kanssa kesken kilpailukiellon, joten 2013-> Movistaria tahdittavat Contador ja Valverde.

----------


## ristopee

> hämmentävää, miten paljon tästä conta/clenta/whateverdor-asiasta jaksetaan jauhaa, vaikkei kenelläkään ole ollut asiaan yhtään mitään uutta sanottavaa moneen kuukauteen.



+1

----------


## Monster_Gear

> Minä en ole lukenut yhtään Ranska muukalaislegionasta käsittelevää kirjaa. Silti olen elänyt siinä uskossa että Ranskan muukalaislegioonan ei hyväksytä ranskalaisia- siitä nimi? Muutenkin tuossa ontuu kyllä logiikka tosi pahasti.
> 
> On topic: Mitä yleisön olisi sitten pitänyt tehdä kun Conta astui areenalle- taputtaako?



Legioonassa suurin osa upseereista on ranskalaisia. Tällä estetään ettei legioonasta ala muodostua omaa "valtiota". Legioonahan on kerran meinannut jo murhata sen aikaisen Ranskan presidentinkin. 

Miehistötasolle jos ranskalainen hakee hänelle annetaan uusi kansalaisuus, vaikka belgialainen tai sveitsiläinen jne. 

Kerro toki missä logiikkani ontuu...

----------


## Aarde

> Hämmentävää, miten paljon tästä Conta/Clenta/whateverdor-asiasta jaksetaan jauhaa, vaikkei kenelläkään ole ollut asiaan yhtään mitään uutta sanottavaa moneen kuukauteen.



Ei varmaan olekaan. Itse muistelen Contadoria myös seuraavista epäilyttävistä ja epäurheilijamaisista tapauksista:

-2010 epäpyöräilijämäinen karkuun lähtö ja sillä saavutettu voitto Schlekin vaiheongelmien takia

-Sekaantuminen operaatio Puertoon

-Ajaminen samoissa talleissa lääkeveikkojen kanssa(mm. ONCE, Astana, Vinokourov, Basso, Leipheimer)

----------


## Kal Pedal

No uuttahan tässä on se että porukka paheksuu että yleisö kehtasi buuata Contalle esittelyssä.

----------


## ristopee

> Ei varmaan olekaan. Itse muistelen Contadoria myös seuraavista epäilyttävistä ja epäurheilijamaisista tapauksista:
> 
> -Ajaminen samoissa talleissa lääkeveikkojen kanssa(mm. ONCE, Astana, Vinokourov, Basso, Leipheimer)



Kuinkakohan monessa tallissa ei ole yhtään dopingiin yhdistettyä henkilöä?

----------


## Kal Pedal

> Kerro toki missä logiikkani ontuu...



En tahtoisi koska se ei kuulu tähän ketjuun, mutta lyhyesti:
Jos tuomitsee koko kansan siitä mitä jotkut pirun palkka-armeijan jätkät on kolleegoista mieltä, niin.
Oletan että kaikki eivät legioonassa tykkää suomalaisistakaan. Tekeekö se meistä kansakuntana kusipäitä? Mitkä kansakunnat ovat siis hyviä kun kerran italialaiset ja espanjalaisetkaan eivät olleet kivoja?

----------


## PLP

On se kumma, etteivät jotkut tajua kuinka oikein on, että Peräkylän Ponnistuksen lupaava, kotimaista pihvilihaa syövä Kalle Kjellström vaipuu pyöräilyä harrastelevaksi ABC:n jäätelötiskivastaavaksi ja joku espanjalainen keskinkertaisuus pumpataan alppimajoissa lajista innostuneiden sheikkien rahalla crc:tä kusevaksi robotiksi ja yritysvieraista koostuva VIP-yleisö sekä maksuteeveetä verhot kiinni tapittava kansa hurraavat nämä hormonihirviöt vuorten huipuille. Testit helvettiin ja paras mies voittakoon!

----------


## Aarde

> Kuinkakohan monessa tallissa ei ole yhtään dopingiin yhdistettyä henkilöä?



Aika monessa. On niitä talleja, jotka pyrkivät aktiivisesti eroon dopingista ja niitä, jotka peittelevät vanhoja jälkiä ja hyssyttelevät koko asiaa.

Vähän niinkuin tällä foorumilla.

----------


## Ana

Joo alkaa tämä olla aika uskomattomalla tasolla tämä keskustelu. Onneksi meistä kukaan ei pysty määräämään kilpailukieltoa. Kilpailee siihen asti, kun hänellä on siihen oikeus.

Pari juttua kannattaa muistaa kuitenkin: a) Kilpailuorganisaatio, ASO, on halunnut Saxo Bankin ja Contadorin kisaan mukaan, eikö niin. Kilpailuhan on kutsukilpailu joten, jos ASO olisi halunnut toimia toisin, kaikki olisi ollut mahdollista. Eli ainakin kisaorganisaation kannalta olisi iso menetys, jos Saxo Bank olisi poissa.

b) esittelytilaisuudessa taisi olla aika lailla Ranskan kerma paikalla, VIP-vieraita tms. Voi olla että ns. tavallisen kansan keskuudessa vihamielisyyttä on vielä enemmän.

c) Ylilyöntien vaara on olemassa. Pyöräilijöiden turvallisuutta on mahdotonta taata. Toivotaan, ettei mitään Cornelius Horanin -tyyppisiä iskuja nähdä.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Siitä olen luonnollisesti samaa mieltä että ajajien fyysinen koskemattomuus on säilytettävä kaikissa tilanteissa.

----------


## syklopaatti

> Koska täällä valtaosa näyttää ymmärtäneen viestini väärin, niin teen seuraavaa:



En minä ainakaan hetkeäkään epäillyt ,että sinä vihaisit jokaista ranskalaista tyyliin saunan taakse ja kuula kalloon. Asian muotoilu oli hmmm. ,ehkä vähän provokatiivinen joten siihen muutama tarttui minä mukaan lukien ,joskin tarkoitushakuisesti. Hieno ele tuo anteeksipyyntö jokatapauksessa vaikkakin ,ehkä tarpeeton. Hyvä perus foorumiväittely tästä jokatapauksessa leimahti.
Foorumipyöräilyä parhaimmillaan. :Leveä hymy: 





> Tietenkin käytös on ollut väärää, jos clebet on tullu lihasta ja muovijämät esim vahingossa suoneen rännitetystä sulatetusta muovipussista....



 :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  Taas on kahvit näppiksellä.
Elekee tappako nauruun. :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Lasol

Pyöräilyn kuuluisi olla herrasmieslaji; Keltapaidan epäonnea odotetaan (Armstrong / Ulle molemmat toisiaan yms). Clentador ei ole tuontyyppinen, vaan hakee häikäilemättömästi omaa etuaan. Nyt kun on jääty kiinni Clentan ja hänen tiiminsä (Riis, mr. 60%) pitäisi vähän miettiä onko oikein lajille ajattaa Clentaa joka kisassa (herrasmiespäätös). Itse en ajattas vaan laittasin bannilistalle niinkun useita ajajia, mm Ballan jossain vaiheessa, vaikka vapautettiinkin epäilyistä myöhemmin.

Toi kaksikko, Riis ja Clenta on kyllä sellanen duuo että mun puolesta ansaitsee mahdollisimman suurta epäonnea tourilla. Toivottavasti Clenta keskeyttää kaatumisen tai muun seurauksesta. Toivottavasti saa kilpailukiellon aikanaan niinkun asiaan kuuluu.

Harmi että Riisin talli jatkaa. Mr. 60% ei mun mielestä saisi olla pyöräilyssä kilpatasolla mukana missään tehtävässä. Näitä miehiä on toki muitakin, mutta hän on listalla aika kärkipäässä.

Ylläolevat ovat omia mielipiteitäni.

P.S. Tottakai useet kuskit satsittaa, mutta *jos jää kiinni*, pitäs kärsiä kilpailikielto.

----------


## Soolo

> Pyöräilyn kuuluisi olla herrasmieslaji; Keltapaidan epäonnea odotetaan (Armstrong / Ulle molemmat toisiaan yms). Clentador ei ole tuontyyppinen, vaan hakee häikäilemättömästi omaa etuaan.
> 
> Toivottavasti Clenta keskeyttää kaatumisen tai muun seurauksesta.



Taisi jäädä tämänvuotinen Giro katsomatta?

Contador antoi etappivoittoja ja yksi pyöräilijä kuoli kaatuessaan.

Todella, todella mauton viesti Lasolilta.

----------


## lebig

Antaa Condatorin nyt ajaa, koska kilpailukieltoa hänellä ei ole. Ikäväähän tämä on, varsinkin kun kuitenkin uskon Espanjan pyöräilyliiton Condator-päätöksen dokumentin lukemisenkin jälkeen, että jonkinlainen tuomio tulee. Jälkikäteen sijoitusten muuttaminen kun on todella väljähtynyttä meininkiä.

http://www.albertocontadornotebook.i...onContador.pdf

Toivottavasti tämä prosessi opettaa, että doping-asioissa päätösvalta kannattaisi siirtää pois ainakin kansallisilta lajiliitoilta. Kannattaa myös muistaa dopingvalvonnan peruslähtökohta, joka heijastuu mm. biologisen passin raja-arvoissa: mieluummin 1000 dopingia käyttävää ajajaa kuin se, että tuomitaan yksi syytön ajaja.

http://www.sportsscientists.com/2011...cientific.html

Ranskalaisten reaktiot TdF avajaisseremonioissa ovat jossain mielessä ymmärrettäviä, vaikka niitä ei voi hyväksyäkkään. Ranskalaiset rakastavat hyviä häviäjiä ja vihaavat yleensä voittajia, varsinkin vilpillisin keinoin saavutettuja. Lisäksi mitä olen muutamien kanssa keskustellut, ovat he lopen kyllästyneet TdF paljastuneisiin menneisiin doping-rikkomuksiin ja asioiden loputtomaan penkomiseen. Tietenkin he myös odottavat ja toivovat ranskalaisilta ajajilta menestystä, mutta puhtain keinoin, mikä sinällään tietysti ihan kunnioitettava periaate.

----------


## Lasol

> Taisi jäädä tämänvuotinen Giro katsomatta?
> 
> Contador antoi etappivoittoja ja yksi pyöräilijä kuoli kaatuessaan.
> 
> Todella, todella mauton viesti Lasolilta.



Totta munassa katoin Giron. Jokasen etapin. Ei Clentan delaa tarvii, niinkun käy n. 99,9% pyörällä kaatuneiden tapauksessa. Asioita sattuu ja tapahtuu. Voi jo lopettaa WW märehtimisen. Kuolee ihmisiä muuallakin turhaan jatkuvasti (IE Afrikan maissa). Mikset sitä asiaa mieti? Vai mietitkö sittenkin eri foorumilla?

Jos ei olis antanu etappivoittoja, olis tullu vielä enemmän paskaa niskaan. Eli välttämätön asia tehdä Saxon ja Clentan mielestä, muuten ei olisi tehty. Kun Clenta oli nuorena apuajaja, ei hän kovin uskollinen siinä hommassa ollu. Liian usein kiinnosti oma menestys, ei joukkuetovereiden.

Viestini oli tarkoituksellisesti kirjoitettu kohtalaisesti liioiteltuun sävyyn.

----------


## Soolo

Ai etappi voittojen antaminen on sama asia kuin:
"Clentador ei ole tuontyyppinen, vaan hakee häikäilemättömästi omaa etuaan."

Jo se että toivot jonkun kaatuvan kertoo ihan tarpeeksi asenteestasi.

En ymmärrä tota apuajaja juttua yhtään, mistä oikein puhut?

----------


## SykkeListi

Eiköhän yleisön buuaus ollut paikalla olleiden suorittama henkilökohtainen mielipiteen iilmaisu siitä, että doping-testissä väärän väristä kusta ruikkinut Clentador ajelee edelleen niin kuin mitään ei olisi tapahtunut. Jos olisin ollut siellä itse, olisin varmaan buuannut minäkin. Olen muuten syntyperäinen suomalainen...

Toivotaan, että lopulta oikeus saa voiton tässäkin tapauksessa. Ja ajokielto alkakoon siitä päivämäärästä, kun lopullinen CAS-tuomio on tullut. IMHO.

----------


## lebig

> Toivotaan, että lopulta oikeus saa voiton tässäkin tapauksessa. Ja ajokielto alkakoon siitä päivämäärästä, kun lopullinen CAS-tuomio on tullut. IMHO.



Miten sitten ne saavutukset, jotka tulleet Espanjan pyöräilyliiton vapauttavan päätöksen jälkeen, mutta ennen mahdollista CAS antamaa kilpailukieltoa ? Mitätöidäänkö ne vaikka Condator on oikeudellisesti vapaa ajamaan ?

Mielestäni oikeudenmukaista olisi, että Condatorin kilpailukielto alkaisi siitä päivästä kun UCI asetti hänet väliaikaiseen kilpailukieltoon TdF jälkeen viime syksynä. CAS päätös vaan kumoaisi Espanjan pyöräilyliiton antaman vapauttavan päätöksen. Lisäksi tietenkin TdF 2010 tulokset Condatorin osalta mitätöitäisiin, koska positiivinen testitulos annettiin kisojen aikana.

Yksi asia vielä eli CAS päätöksestä valittaminen. Voin olla väärässä, mutta muistelisin, että siitäkin voisi ehkä vielä valittaa jonnekin Sveitsin korkeimpaan oikeusasteeseen ?

----------


## SykkeListi

> Miten sitten ne saavutukset, jotka tulleet Espanjan pyöräilyliiton vapauttavan päätöksen jälkeen, mutta ennen mahdollista CAS antamaa kilpailukieltoa ? Mitätöidäänkö ne vaikka Condator on oikeudellisesti vapaa ajamaan ?
> 
> Mielestäni oikeudenmukaista olisi, että Condatorin kilpailukielto alkaisi siitä päivästä kun UCI asetti hänet väliaikaiseen kilpailukieltoon TdF jälkeen viime syksynä. CAS päätös vaan kumoaisi Espanjan pyöräilyliiton antaman vapauttavan päätöksen. Lisäksi tietenkin TdF 2010 tulokset Condatorin osalta mitätöitäisiin, koska positiivinen testitulos annettiin kisojen aikana.
> 
> Yksi asia vielä eli CAS päätöksestä valittaminen. Voin olla väärässä, mutta muistelisin, että siitäkin voisi ehkä vielä valittaa jonnekin Sveitsin korkeimpaan oikeusasteeseen ?



Tarkoitin tietenkin sitä, että kaikki tulokset TdF 2010 mukaan lukien mitätöitäisiin, ja 2 vuoden bänni päälle siitä päivästä alkaen, kun CAS päätös tulee. Tiedän, ei tule tapahtumaan, mutta se olisi mielestäni oikein. :Cool:

----------


## Lasol

> Ai etappi voittojen antaminen on sama asia kuin:
> "Clentador ei ole tuontyyppinen, vaan hakee häikäilemättömästi omaa etuaan."
> 
> Jo se että toivot jonkun kaatuvan kertoo ihan tarpeeksi asenteestasi.
> 
> En ymmärrä tota apuajaja juttua yhtään, mistä oikein puhut?



Kaatumiset kuuluvat lajiin. Pyöräilykilpailuissa osanottajat kaatuvat välillä omasta ajosta riippumatta (esim joku kaatuu suoraan eteen). Toisin sanoen vaikka sanoisin että toivottavasti kukaan ei kaadu Tourin 1. viikolla, silti porukkaa kaatuisi ja kaatuu *aivan varmasti* (ja todennäköisesti runsaasti). Sitä voi toivoa, että ketään ei kuole tai ettei loukkaannu pahasti. Sellaisen on realistista kuvitella tapahtuvaksi. Oli huonosti ilmaistu kun kerroin haluavani että Clenta kaatuisi. Korjataan niin että toivottavasti ei pääse maaliin. En fyysisiä vammoja hänelle toivo. Kuhan ei oo tuloslistoilla.

Itse näen Clentan selkeänä oman edun tavottelijana muista pahemmin piittaamatta. Kukin tyylillään, ja tuollaisia ihmisiä on nykymaailmassa liikaa (myös urheilun ulkopuolella). Mutta minkä sille voi kun yhteiskuntaa rakennetaan siihen suuntaan että kilpailla kuuluu ja pitää. Kuitenkaan minun ei tarvitse pitää siitä.

Omaan jonkun verran vanhoja tsygäpätkiä, eikä Clenta apuajajana kovin hyvä ole. Ei ikinä ollut superdomestique koska heti kun rupes vähänkin pärjäämään, halus heti ajaa ittelleen. Ei Clentaa ostettu Discoveryyn tour kapuks 2007 (operacion puerton jälkeen), vaan apuajajaks Leipheimerille (kotimaa USA, kuten discovery channelinkin). No, miten kävikään.. Toiset apuajajat ajaa etappeja löysäten lopussa jotta on seuraavanakin päivänä energiaa. Clenta olis nostettu tapetille puerto skandaalin takia, mutta koska 2007 tourissa oli tarpeeks muutenkin hässäkkää, ei siihen ollut lehtien sivuilla (paljoa) tilaa. Discovery channelin (Bruyneelin) onneksi.

----------


## Soolo

> Kaatumiset kuuluvat lajiin. Pyöräilykilpailuissa osanottajat kaatuvat välillä omasta ajosta riippumatta (esim joku kaatuu suoraan eteen). Toisin sanoen vaikka sanoisin että toivottavasti kukaan ei kaadu Tourin 1. viikolla, silti porukkaa kaatuisi ja kaatuu *aivan varmasti* (ja todennäköisesti runsaasti). Sitä voi toivoa, että ketään ei kuole tai ettei loukkaannu pahasti. Sellaisen on realistista kuvitella tapahtuvaksi. Oli huonosti ilmaistu kun kerroin haluavani että Clenta kaatuisi. Korjataan niin että toivottavasti ei pääse maaliin. En fyysisiä vammoja hänelle toivo. Kuhan ei oo tuloslistoilla.
> 
> Itse näen Clentan selkeänä oman edun tavottelijana muista pahemmin piittaamatta. Kukin tyylillään, ja tuollaisia ihmisiä on nykymaailmassa liikaa (myös urheilun ulkopuolella). Mutta minkä sille voi kun yhteiskuntaa rakennetaan siihen suuntaan että kilpailla kuuluu ja pitää. Kuitenkaan minun ei tarvitse pitää siitä.
> 
> Omaan jonkun verran vanhoja tsygäpätkiä, eikä Clenta apuajajana kovin hyvä ole. Ei ikinä ollut superdomestique koska heti kun rupes vähänkin pärjäämään, halus heti ajaa ittelleen. Ei Clentaa ostettu Discoveryyn tour kapuks 2007 (operacion puerton jälkeen), vaan apuajajaks Leipheimerille (kotimaa USA, kuten discovery channelinkin). No, miten kävikään.. Toiset apuajajat ajaa etappeja löysäten lopussa jotta on seuraavanakin päivänä energiaa. Clenta olis nostettu tapetille puerto skandaalin takia, mutta koska 2007 tourissa oli tarpeeks muutenkin hässäkkää, ei siihen ollut lehtien sivuilla (paljoa) tilaa. Discovery channelin (Bruyneelin) onneksi.



Eli siis toivot että kaatuu ja loukkaantuu, se nyt ainoa syy mikä pitää miehen pois tuloslistalta (jos on viivalla huomenna).

Niin paljon viestissäsi on asiavirheitä, mutta en nyt jaksa lähteä sotimaan tuulimyllyä vastaan ja korjailemaan niitä, jokainen joka on lajia ja Albertoa seurannut huomaa ne välittömästi.

Jätän tämän nyt omalta osaltani tähän, Tour alkaa huomenna, nautitaan siitä (minä ainakin) ja toivotaan että Soler toipuu kaatumisestaan...

----------


## Ana

> Itse asiassa ASOlla on vain oikeus kutsua tietty määrä talleja villillä kortilla. Saxolla on ProTeam-status, joten se oli pakko kutsua.



Mä en ihan tarkasti muista, miten se meni silloin muutama vuosi sitten, kun Astanaa ei kelpuutettu Tourille, mutta Giroon kelpasi viime hetkellä. Silloin kun Conta ei ollut puolustamassa voittoa.
Sanokaa fiksummat, oliko se kansainvälinen liitto, joka ei jostain syystä myöntänyt ProTour statusta (oliko sillä jotain tekemistä Vinon käryn kanssa, tuskin ainakaan rosterin keveydestä johtui) vai eikö Astana kelvannut ASO:lle.

----------


## vetooo

> Kisajärjestäjälle voisi oikeasti olla iso plussa, jos Saxo ja Mr 60% olisivat poissa, vaan kun sitä ei vielä tänä vuonna voida estää.



Katsos, se on € joka ratkaisee. Myös Prudhomme on oppinut tämän. Contadorin osallistumisella on rahallisten seikkojen ohella myös merkittävä vaikutus mediakiinnostukseen.

----------


## SykkeListi

> _"The magic number is 6,7 watts per kilogram."_ -Dr. Michele Ferrari-



The magic number is 5.8 W/kg, all above that is Doping. -SykkeListi-

----------


## vetooo

> Vaikia sanoa, koska käsittääkseni Skodaa lukuunottamatta useimmat Tourin sponssit ovat ranskalaisia
> http://www.letour.fr/2011/TDF/COURSE...rtenaires.html



Tuo on totta. Skoda on ainoa pääsponssi, joka ei ole ranskalainen (vaikkakin maailmanlaajuista bisnestä harjoittava firma). Toisaalta, ASO hyötyy runsaasta mediahuomiosta ja se heijastuu samalla myös taloudelliselle puolelle.





> Toisaalta Menchovin joukkue, ainakin tämän kolumnin mukaan, jätettiin pihalle tämän vuoden Tourilta juuri siksi, että nyt se oli mahdollista aikaisempien d-sekoilujen takia http://velonews.competitor.com/2011/...11-tour_156288
> 
> Eli ASOn muisti on pitkä



Se tuntuu olevan niin, että tietyissä tapauksissa mikään ei auta, jos ASO on hakannut kiveen valtsemansa linjan. Yksi on ranskalaisjoukkueiden suosiminen villien korttien valinnassa - joka on toisaalta täysin ymmärrettävää - ja kilpailullisesti huomattavasti parempien tallien jättäminen rannalle. Astanalle ei riittänyt se, että he pistivät taustat uusiksi. Nimi säilyi samana ja sitä ASO ei katsonut hyvällä. Gianettin kohdalla tilanne vaikuttaa siltä, että edes joukkueen taustojen ja nimen vaihtaiminen ei tuonut toivottua tulosta. Viime vuosi oli ASO:lle kitkerää kalkkia, kun luokattoman heikko Fuji-Servetto pääsi mukaan ns. ProTour-sopimuksella.

----------


## OJ

Vinoa sai ja piti buuata, mutta contaa ei saa. Toivottavasti contalla paukku spessu palasiksi ratkaisuhetkillä ja Andy odottaa contadorin takaisin ratkaisuporukkaan.

Kun virallinen väylä ei näköjään toimi näissä kilpailukielloissa, niin epävirallinen linja on ihan tervetullut (vertaa Vancouverin mellakat). Buuausta lisää vaan on mun mielipide.

----------


## Soolo

> Vinoa sai ja piti buuata, mutta contaa ei saa. Toivottavasti contalla paukku spessu palasiksi ratkaisuhetkillä ja Andy odottaa contadorin takaisin ratkaisu porukkaan.



Kritisoin jo viime vuonna Vinon buuausta, en tykkää lainkaan että urheilijoille buuataan, mutta meitä on moneen junaan, hyvä niin.

----------


## vetooo

> Kritisoin jo viime vuonna Vinon buuausta, en tykkää lainkaan että urheilijoille buuataan, mutta meitä on moneen junaan, hyvä niin.



Ei siitä ole kovinkaan montaa vuotta, kun Tour-yleisön keskuudessa lisääntyivät nämä teema-asusteet. Siellä oli ties mitä keijukaista ja pirua. Girossa italialaiset (varmasti myös ei-italiaanoja) osoittivat Contadorille mieltä erilaisin lehmärekvisiitoin ja pihvinarukepein. Ne laittoivat jopa minulle hymyn huulille. Arvostan kyseistä mielenosoitustapaa enemmän kuin buuausta. Australiassa ihmiset tulevat pitämään hauskaa karvapallokatsomoihin, mutta muualla odotellaan sitä tasollisesti ylivertaista pelaajaa tai alakautta annettavaa syöttöä...

----------


## rhubarb

Joo, puhtaat miehet siellä ajelevat, paitsi yksi  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Poursuivant

> Voiko ihanammin Touri enää alkaa, kuin sillä, että toi huijari häviää jo ekalla etapilla 74 sekkaa Vinolle, Tony Martinille, Wigginsille ja Andylle sekä Evansille vielä vähän lisää
> 
> Kiitos Jumala, sinä taidat sittenkin olla olemassa.



Ota nyt joku lääke, ettet tukehdu!!! Sen jälkeen: hengitä, hengitä, hengitä. 

Tourhan alkoi samalla tavalla kuin viime vuonna: AC jää A Hoikasta (etappi 4, muistaakseni, jolloin AC jäi myöskin kasaan, jonka isobroidi aiheutti kaatumalla mukuloilla), mutta tuli lopussa ohi kun junnu ei osannut vaihtaa mäessä. Ja kaatuilihan se junnu sinne öljyihinkin viime vuonna.

----------


## vetooo

Petriok:n kanta Contadoriin on selvillä, joten nyt kannattaisi suunnata voimavarat vaikka niihin hyviin pistekilpailua käsitteleviin analyyseihin.  Samoin minun kantani tiedetään tuohon ranskalaisten vähemmän lämpimään AC-suhtautumiseen - etenkin siihen tapaan. Minäkin yritän keskittyä vain kilpailullisiin seikkoihin jatkossa.

----------


## kmw

No mutta, hyvät kollegat. Keskustelun taso meinaa mennä kuin se kuuluisa lehmän häntä.
Jeesustelut yms. voi postata ao. topikkeihin. Jos oikein ahdistaa niin vituttaako-ketjuun voi myös avautua.

----------


## derosa

> Ota vaikka pari Viagraa, niin järjen lisäksi seisoo jotain muutakin:



Ongelmia. Puhu niistä. Jos se ei auta, niin kirjoita viisi itsellesi myönteistä asiaa. Mieti niitä mielessäsi ja unohda ihminen- Alberto C, niin maailmasi pelastuu, etkä kemikalisoi itseäsi etkä muitakaan.

----------


## ussaf

Oikea kysymys kuuluu, oliko eilinen kasa _todella_ pyöräilyn vapautuksen teologian oikku, vaiko ihan perus palava pensas?

----------


## OMT

Tour voitetaan vuorilla

----------


## derosa

> Tour voitetaan vuorilla



Mitäpä muuta Alberto voi tällä hetkellä todeta, kun hän ja Saxo tekivät Petteri Seliniä lainaten juniorimaisen kardinaalivirheen jättäytymällä ykkösetapilla ns kaatoporukkaan, kun olisi pitänyt olla siinävaiheessa jo lähellä kärkeä. Vuorilla nuorempi Hoikan veljeksistä voi nyt keskittyä puolustusoperaatioon seuraamalla vain C:n takapyörää. Viiteitä tästä osaamisesta Hoikat antoiat eilen joukkueaika-ajossa: Peesaaminen osataan ja sitä käytetään taktisista syistä, vaikka se ulkopuolisen silmissä näyttäisikin "epäeettiseltä": Tarkoitus,voitto, pyhittää keinot.

----------


## tiger

1:40 on ihan liian pieni rako vuoristoon mentäessä, että nuorempi hoikka voisi tuntea olonsa turvalliseksi. Lisäksi Conta on parempi aika-ajaja. Asetelma on kyllä nyt herkullinen.

----------


## Zahal

> Ota nyt joku lääke, ettet tukehdu!!! Sen jälkeen: hengitä, hengitä, hengitä. 
> 
> Tourhan alkoi samalla tavalla kuin viime vuonna: AC jää A Hoikasta (etappi 4, muistaakseni, jolloin AC jäi myöskin kasaan, jonka isobroidi aiheutti kaatumalla mukuloilla), mutta tuli lopussa ohi kun junnu ei osannut vaihtaa mäessä. Ja kaatuilihan se junnu sinne öljyihinkin viime vuonna.



 
Juurikin näin ja eikös viime vuonna Andya odotettu jo koko porukan voimin jossain toisessakin tilanteessa. Andy vaan tuntui unohtaneen, että taisi olla omasta/tallin virheestä johtuvaa tuo ketjun putoaminen viime vuonna. Sähläsi vaan niin pirun pitkään kun meinas kädet likaantua ketjurasvasta, eikä ollut isoveljeä laittamassa ketuja paikalleen.

----------


## Pohjanpoika98

Jännä Touri tulossa vuorille ja TT:lle , mutta valitettavasti Alppu-parka joutuu markkinoinnin ja Riisin rahantarpeen takia ajamaan soosipanta päällä --> ja ranskalaiset haistavat sen jo kaukaa :Vink: 
Kyllä luulen, että lopulta raha ratkaisee Alpun pihvin hyvin saastuneeksi ainakin  niin kauan kun Lanke jaksaa sinnitellä "soosittavia" voimia vastaan.

Hoikan nuorempi veljes näyttää hyvältä, mutta oma suosikkini on "mahtavan" BMC:n kippari Kadeli, nääs kun itsekin tykkään myös MTB:sta. 

JT

----------


## Sambody

> 1:40 on ihan liian pieni rako vuoristoon mentäessä, että nuorempi hoikka voisi tuntea olonsa turvalliseksi. Lisäksi Conta on parempi aika-ajaja. Asetelma on kyllä nyt herkullinen.



Ja aina vain herkullisemmaksi muuttuu, jos Cadeli ja kumppanit odotuksista poiketen jaksavat kahden ennakkosuosikkien peesissä siinä vaiheessa, kun nämä alkavat kunnolla runttaamaan.

----------


## ketju44

> Ota nyt joku lääke, ettet tukehdu!!! Sen jälkeen: hengitä, hengitä, hengitä.



Siis nauttiiko "Dobingconta" jonkinlaista kunnioitusta teidän perheessä  :No huh!:

----------


## Glaciesvir

> Siis nauttiiko "Dobingconta" jonkinlaista kunnioitusta teidän perheessä



Uskoisin liki jokaisen kärkipään urheilujan douppaavan niissä lajeissa mitä seuraan. Osa menestyjistä on voinut narahtaakin, mutta oman maan liitto lakaissut testituloksen maton alle tai on hyväksytty jokin puolivillainen selityksen, joita piisaa doping-historiasta. Joskus selitykset tehoaa, joskus ei. 

Ei minun katsomisnautintoa haittaa, jos kisan jälkeen osa porukasta narahtaa. Tai mikäli mukana on joku narahtanut, mutta jollain tekosyyllä armahdettu urheilija.

Ihan sama mitä aineita vetää, niin TDF:n läpäiseminen saati pärjääminen on kova juttu. Mahdollisuuksien mukaan voi etappeja katsoa ja mielenkiintoisemmaksi katsominen menee, jos mukana on mahdollisimman monta huippukuskia.

----------


## A.Perälä

> Uskoisin liki jokaisen kärkipään urheilujan douppaavan niissä lajeissa mitä seuraan. Osa menestyjistä on voinut narahtaakin, mutta oman maan liitto lakaissut testituloksen maton alle tai on hyväksytty jokin puolivillainen selityksen, joita piisaa doping-historiasta. Joskus selitykset tehoaa, joskus ei. 
> 
> Ei minun katsomisnautintoa haittaa, jos kisan jälkeen osa porukasta narahtaa. Tai mikäli mukana on joku narahtanut, mutta jollain tekosyyllä armahdettu urheilija.
> 
> Ihan sama mitä aineita vetää, niin TDF:n läpäiseminen saati pärjääminen on kova juttu. Mahdollisuuksien mukaan voi etappeja katsoa ja mielenkiintoisemmaksi katsominen menee, jos mukana on mahdollisimman monta huippukuskia.



Juuri näin! Täysin ollaan samoilla linjoilla  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy: 

Kuten jo aiemmin olen kirjoittanut, niin en laittaisi pahakseni Contan kilpailukieltoakaan, mutta kun kerran annetaan kaverin ajaa, niin en mä siitä ala resuamaan, vaan nautin kovasta kilpailusta. Eikä ole tosiaan ensimmäinen kerta kun jonkin maan lajiliitto vapauttaa / laikaisee maton alle käryn, eikä varmasti ole viimeinen. 

Aselelma on kyllä nyt enemmän kuin mielenkiintoinen Contan suhteen. Kaverin on iskettävä vuorilla ja rajusti. Mikä taisto siitä vielä tuleekaan, tuskin maltan varmaan silloin sohvalla istua  :Leveä hymy:  Toivottavasti vuorietepeilta ei tule nyt iskuja ja yritystä puuttumaan.

----------


## skiman

> Uskoisin liki jokaisen kärkipään urheilujan douppaavan niissä lajeissa mitä seuraan. Osa menestyjistä on voinut narahtaakin, mutta oman maan liitto lakaissut testituloksen maton alle tai on hyväksytty jokin puolivillainen selityksen, joita piisaa doping-historiasta. Joskus selitykset tehoaa, joskus ei. 
> 
> Ei minun katsomisnautintoa haittaa, jos kisan jälkeen osa porukasta narahtaa. Tai mikäli mukana on joku narahtanut, mutta jollain tekosyyllä armahdettu urheilija.
> 
> Ihan sama mitä aineita vetää, niin TDF:n läpäiseminen saati pärjääminen on kova juttu. Mahdollisuuksien mukaan voi etappeja katsoa ja mielenkiintoisemmaksi katsominen menee, jos mukana on mahdollisimman monta huippukuskia.



Juuri näin, ja parhaat pärjää siitä (aineista) huolimatta..

----------


## ketju44

Contador ei aikakaan tänään näyttänyt voitoista taistelevan. Onkohan liian vähän lihaa lautasella  :Leveä hymy:  ?

----------


## TetedeCourse

Alpun CAS kuuleminen marraskuulle ... :No huh!: 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cont...until-november

----------


## Soolo

> Alpun CAS kuuleminen marraskuulle ...
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cont...until-november




WADA:n pyysi lisäaikaa.

http://www.tas-cas.org/en/infogenera...0-1092-15-1-1/

----------


## vetooo

Petriok:lle tämä on ikävä uutinen.

Toivottavasti CAS saa hoideltua casen pois päiväjärjestyksestä ennen joulua. Päätyvät he sitten mihin tahansa ratkaisuun.

----------


## Deve

No eiköhän tuota vois lykätä nyt samantien vaikkapa 2012 TDF:n yli.

----------


## Oppressor

Ei taida sitten olla Wadallekaan ihan pomminvarma case?? Lykätköön suosiolla vaan Alpun uran jälkeiselle ajallle - jonnekin 2018...

----------


## Tira-Misu

Rojupöhinät sikseen hetkeksi.
Itseäni on alkanut pohdituttaa miksi AC:n tallitoverit - jo useampikin sellainen - tuntuvat jollain tavoin pitävän kaikin tavoin etäisyyttä tähteen?

En ole seurannut ammattipyöräilyn blogeja tms. lähteitä joissa asiasta spekuloitaisiin, mutta jotenkin tuo useasti yksin ajaminen (ehkä vetomiehiä ei vaan ole näytetty) ja maaliintulot ja niiden jälkeiset haastattelut ovat antaneet vaikutelman jonkunsortin ilmapiiriongelmasta?

Ehkä olen harhainen - tietääkö joku mitä isoilla kylillä asiasta juorutaan? :Sekaisin:

----------


## OMT

Eikös Cav jaa voittorahat tasan junan kesken? Pitäisikö Contadorinkin lyödä pitkiä seteleitä pöytään, että vetohaluja alkaa löytymään?

----------


## jvp

> Eikös Cav jaa voittorahat tasan junan kesken? Pitäisikö Contadorinkin lyödä pitkiä seteleitä pöytään, että vetohaluja alkaa löytymään?



Eiköhän tämä voittorahojen jakaminen joukkueen kesken ole ihan standardi ammattipyöräilyssä. Kuka hullu sitä muuten lähtisi vetämään pääjoukon kärjessä hampaat irvessä jos kapteeni kuorisi kermat?

----------


## asb

> Eiköhän tämä voittorahojen jakaminen joukkueen kesken ole ihan standardi ammattipyöräilyssä. Kuka hullu sitä muuten lähtisi vetämään pääjoukon kärjessä hampaat irvessä jos kapteeni kuorisi kermat?



On standardi käytäntö. Kukas muuten oli se omertaa rikkonut kuski, joka väittämän mukaan jätettiin rahanjakoringin ulkopuolelle?

----------


## vetooo

Contador ei aja Giroa ensi kaudella. Tour on päätavoite - jos on oikeus kilpailla...

http://road.cc/content/news/40654-al...tour-de-france

----------


## Sambody

> Contador ei aja Giroa ensi kaudella. Tour on päätavoite - jos on oikeus kilpailla...
> 
> http://road.cc/content/news/40654-al...tour-de-france



Koittaisi nyt edes Tour-Vuelta tuplaa. Siis jos ylipäätään saa osallistua.

----------


## VesaP

> Contador ei aja Giroa ensi kaudella. Tour on päätavoite - jos on oikeus kilpailla...



Tottakai se saa kilpailla. Jos se saakin kilpailukiellon niin sehän on jo kohta 2 vuotta mennyt siitä kärähtämisestä niin voi sit "tehdä comebackin" käryn jälkeen heti talvitauon jälkeen...  :Vihainen:

----------


## vetooo

> Tottakai se saa kilpailla. Jos se saakin kilpailukiellon niin sehän on jo kohta 2 vuotta mennyt siitä kärähtämisestä niin voi sit "tehdä comebackin" käryn jälkeen heti talvitauon jälkeen...



Contador ei ehdi lusia 2 vuoden pannaansa ennen Tourin 2012 alkua. En ole ihan selvillä, mistä päivämäärästä Contadorin kilpailukiellon katsottaisiin alkavan. Yksinkertaisella logiikalla se on 19.7.2010 (Tourin 2. lepopäivä), mutta useat lähteet puhuvat jostain elokuun jälkimmäisen puoliskon päivästä. Itse käry tuli julkisesti tietoon vasta syyskuun lopulla - yli 2 kuukautta posiitivisten näytteiden antamisen jälkeen. Tämän casen käsittely on niin koomista, että minua kiinnostaa vain CAS:n ratkaisu. Se tulee joskus jouluun mennessä - ehkä.

----------


## vetooo

Contadorin CAS-kuulemisen päivämäärät ovat tiedossa, 21.11.-24.11. Urheilun kansainvälisen vetoomustuomioistuimen ratkaisu tulee yleensä vajaata kuukautta myöhemmin. Tämä tarkoittaa parhaassa tapauksessa sitä, että vyyhteen saadaan ratkaisu ennen vuodenvaihdetta! Mm. petriok joutuu jännittämään sinne asti.

CAS Fix Contador Hearing Dates For November | Cyclingnews.com

----------


## sahara

> Koittaisi nyt edes Tour-Vuelta tuplaa.



Siltä näyttää, AC:n kohdalla puhuminen Vueltaan osallistumisesta tarkoittaa käytännössä voiton hakemista:

"_Next year my goal is the Tour but it is very likely that I will take part in the 2012 Vuelta a España. I feel like it again_."

Erityisesti lämmitti tämä: “_My account is very positive. First at the Giro and fifth at the Tour, I wouldn’t change that,” Contador said. “I retain an extraordinary memory of the Giro, it’s the most beautiful race there is_.”  :Hymy: 

Koko juttu:
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cont...return-in-2012

----------


## vetooo

> Siltä näyttää, AC:n kohdalla puhuminen Vueltaan osallistumisesta tarkoittaa käytännössä voiton hakemista:
> 
> "_Next year my goal is the Tour but it is very likely that I will take part in the 2012 Vuelta a España. I feel like it again_."
> 
> Erityisesti lämmitti tämä: “_My account is very positive. First at the Giro and fifth at the Tour, I wouldn’t change that,” Contador said. “I retain an extraordinary memory of the Giro, it’s the most beautiful race there is_.” 
> 
> Koko juttu:
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cont...return-in-2012



Contadorin Tour-Vuelta -tuplajahtia helpottaa sekin, että ensi vuonna näiden kahden ympäriajon välinen tauko pitenee reilusti. Syynä Lontoon olympialaiset. Ranskan ympäriajo 2012 päättyy 22.7. ja Espanjan ympäriajo 2012 alkaa 1.9. Tämä on 40 vuorokautta. Tänä vuonna Tourin (päättyi 24.7.) ja Vueltan (alkoi 20.8.) välissä oli vain 26 vuorokautta. Tähän kohtaan jälleen se kuuluisa olettamus, että Contador on ajokelpoinen ensi kaudella.

----------


## Jopexi

Säälittää tilanne kaverin puolesta, vaikka olisikin likainen. 

Saataispa La Vueltan 2012 viivalle muutkin Tourin "tähdet". Ois meinann mielenkiintoista katsoa uusinta erä!

----------


## vetooo

Contadorin kilpailukalenterin ensimmäinen merkittävä etappiajo on maaliskuussa sotkettava Tirreno-Adriatico (Italia). Valmistautuminen Ranskan ympäriajoon jatkuu Katalonian sekä Baskimaan ympäriajoilla ja päättyy Criterium du Dauphine'hen. En jaksa lisätä tähän perään sitä "jos" -runoa. Contador ei osallstu Italian ympäriajoon ensi vuonna, mutta on läsnä Giron 2012 reitin julkistamistilaisuudessa, joka järjestetään reilun kahden viikon kuluttua 16. lokakuuta.

----------


## Soolo

aika hyvä haastattelu
http://www.bicycling.com/news/pro-cy...tador?page=0,0

----------


## tiger

CAS-kekkerit meneillään: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cont...ay-in-lausanne

----------


## viller

http://yfrog.com/oby7rpej

Contador treenaa. Pyöränä Specialized ja vaatteet Sportfulia. Molemmat Saxo Bankin sponsoreita. Lieko ensimmäinen merkki dopingpannan jälkeisestä tiimistä?

----------


## Ana

> Contador treenaa. Pyöränä Specialized ja vaatteet Sportfulia. Molemmat Saxo Bankin sponsoreita. Lieko ensimmäinen merkki dopingpannan jälkeisestä tiimistä?



Joo näin on. Vuelta mielessä ja toivottavasti vielä Saxolla.

----------


## vetooo

Saxo Bankin (siis pankkikonsernin - ei ammattilaistallin) toimitusjohtaja Lars Seier Christensen on antanut aika merkittäviä kommentteja Contadorista.

- Aikoo kunnoittaa Bjarne Riisin pyöräilytallin kanssa tehtyä sopimusta.
- Uskoo, että Contador on syytön, vaikka CAS mätkäisi 2 vuoden kilpailukiellon.
- Haluaa nähdä Contadorin Saxo Bankin väreissä heti Espanjan ympäriajossa.
- Uhkakuvat ProTeam-lisenssin menetyksestä eivät aiheuta huolta.
- Antaa täyden työrauhan Riisille - ei puutu mihinkään pyöräilyyn liittyviin seikkoihin.

----------


## petri ok

Contadorin huhuillaan olleen tyytymätön Saxoon (olisi muka ollut tyytymätön tallin tukeen Tourilla 2011, tallin ruokavalioon ja rajoituksiin sekä Riisin liian kontrolloivaan johtamistyyliin) ja että olisi neuvottelemassa Movistarin kanssa. Kaikki kiistävät huhut.

No joopa joo, jos Saxon lisenssi katoaa, niin varmasti Movistar voisi kutsua.

Toisaalta Contador esiintyi Saxo Bankin (pankin ei siis tallin) mainoksissa Ranskanmaalla. Jostainhan sitä rahaa piti saada.

----------


## vetooo

Nyt on ilmeisesti sellainen versio liikkeellä, että Contador ajaisi Riisin alaisuudessa Vuelta a Espanan + syksyn muut kisat, mutta siirtyisi kaudeksi 2013 Movistariin. Uskon em. kuvion olevan kaikista realistisin. Jo pelkästään se, että Contadorin kolme läheisintä harjoittelu- ja lajiystävää Hernandez, Navarro ja Noval ajaisivat syksyllä eri tallissa kuin AC, lienee mahdoton yhtälö. Hernandezin, Navarron ja Novalin Saxo-pahvit päättyvät tähän kauteen.

----------


## Yuggas

> Nyt on ilmeisesti sellainen versio liikkeellä, että Contador ajaisi Riisin alaisuudessa Vuelta a Espanan + syksyn muut kisat, mutta siirtyisi kaudeksi 2013 Movistariin. Uskon em. kuvion olevan kaikista realistisin. Jo pelkästään se, että Contadorin kolme läheisintä harjoittelu- ja lajiystävää Hernandez, Navarro ja Noval ajaisivat syksyllä eri tallissa kuin AC, lienee mahdoton yhtälö. Hernandezin, Navarron ja Novalin Saxo-pahvit päättyvät tähän kauteen.




Vaikuttaa hyvin järkeenkäyvältä kuviolta.

Luulisi, ettei Saxo voi pitää Contaa ensi kaudella vaikka haluaisikin. Ihan sillä perusteella, ettei hän ilmeisesti kerää näitä PT -lisenssiin vaadittavia pisteitä pariin vuoteen.

----------


## viller



----------


## fyah

AC tulee takaisin erittäin nälkäisenä (toim. huom. ei pihvin nälkäisenä) ja toivottavasti Vueltassa tosiaan kulkisi oikein kunnolla mäki eikä haittaisi vaikka olisi mahdollisimman paljon muitakin suurten ympäriajojen miehiä paikalla.

----------


## .jukka

Niinpä.
Aikaisemmin pidin äijän otteesta  mutta pihvisekoilut veivät uskottavuuden.
Lupasi lopettaa jos saisi rangaistuksen. Ei sitten ollut sanansa mittainen mies.

Miksihän juuri kukaa ei voi myöntää, todeta tehneensä väärin ja kärsiä rangaisuksen.
Silloin paluukin on paljon uskottavampi. Mutta pitää keksiä syitä banaaneista pihvien kautta hammastahnoihin.

----------


## petri ok

Ihan sama tunnustaako, kun banni on hoidettu, niin tervetulloo vaan kisoihin. Ja piste.

PS: siitä huolimatta, että kaverin osanotto Tourille 2011 ottti minnuun liikaa, mutta syksyllä kaveria saa taas fanittaa, ehkä jopa minä.

----------


## fyah

> Ihan sama tunnustaako, kun banni on hoidettu, niin tervetulloo vaan kisoihin. Ja piste.
> 
> PS: siitä huolimatta, että kaverin osanotto Tourille 2011 ottti minnuun liikaa, mutta syksyllä kaveria saa taas fanittaa, ehkä jopa minä.



 Samaa mieltä! Kun banni on hoidettu niin tervetuloa takaisin. Eipä näitä AC:n tasoisia ja tyylisiä kavereita liikaa pyöri kuvioissa tällä hetkellä.

----------


## rjr

> Eipä näitä AC:n tasoisia ja tyylisiä kavereita liikaa pyöri kuvioissa tällä hetkellä.



Onneksi ei.

----------


## vakevves

Pyöräily lajina ei kaipaa Contadorin tapaisia venkoilijoita. Dopingvastainen työ saa taas takapakkia. Pyöräilyn on kaikilla tasoilla entistä vaikeampi löytää tukijoita, kun lajin dopingimago on ja pysyy.

----------


## vetooo

^ Kannattaa ensiksi lukea CAS:n Contador-päätös ja pohtia sen jälkeen, onko omissa johtopäätöksissä jotain päivitettävää.  :Cool:

----------


## asb

> ^ Kannattaa ensiksi lukea CAS:n Contador-päätös ja pohtia sen jälkeen, onko omissa johtopäätöksissä jotain päivitettävää.



Jos tuntuu siltä, että TL;DR; niin tässä yhteenveto:





> 512. In summary, the Panel concludes that: 
> 
> a) the Athlete's positive test for clenbuterol is more likely to have been caused by the ingestion of a contaminated food supplement than by a blood transfusion or the ingestion of contaminated meat;
> 
> b) no evidence has been adduced proving that the Athlete acted with no fault or negligence or no significant fault or negligence; 
> 
> c) a two year period of ineligibility shall be imposed upon the Athlete, running as of 25 January 2011; 
> 
> d) the 2010 Tour de France result of Mr Contador shall be disqualified as well as the results obtained in all competitions he participated in after 25 January 2011 when the ineligibility period is decided to have begun.



Tämän pohjalta voi sitten miettiä kiinnostaako omien johtopäätösten teko niin paljon, että lukee koko 98-sivuisen eepoksen läpi.

----------


## Yuggas

Rangaistus oli oikeudenmukainen, mutta perustelut on silleen niinkö, että... joo. Olen edelleen sitä mieltä, että ihan niiden muovijäämien perusteella Conta on oikeasti huijannut ja täydellisessä maailmassa se olisi kirjattu tähän päätökseen. Verensiirto tai jotain, eihän kai kukaan oikeasti usko mihinkään lihaan tai lisäravinteisiin tai joulupukkiin. Jostain vielä minulle epäselväksi jääneestä syystä päätös on kuitenkin muotoiltu niin kuin se nyt on. Tulos on silti lähes maksimaalinen.

Espanjan liittoa tässä kyllä voi taas tilaisuuden tullen moittia. Heidän toimintansa aiheutti tämän sijoitusten uusjaon ja se ei ole tehnyt millään muotoa hyvää pyöräilylle. Ja, ettei kukaan ymmärrä väärin, niin tottakai ne sijoitukset piti ottaa pois Contadorilta. Tämä jälkikäteen voittajien julistaminen on vaan huono juttu. Ennen kaikkea siksi, etteivät oikeat voittajat saa sitä kunniaa seistä siellä palkintopallilla kisan jälkeen. Ja Alppu hyötyi tietenkin sen verran, että 24 kk pakkoloman sijaan on saanut treenata joukkueen mukana ja kilpailla ylimääräiset 18 kk. On se kuitenkin varmaan jonkin verran helpompi palata kilpailemaan 6 kuin 24 kuukauden paussilta.

Juu, ja kun rangaistus on kärsitty niin baanalle vaan. Silti tällainen Contador/Valverde -tyyppinen kaiken kieltäminen maailman tappiin saakka jättää vähän happaman maun verrattuna esimerkiksi siihen miten Thomas Dekker on hoitanut asian.

----------


## Soolo

Contador ei valita CAS päätöksestä.

----------


## VesaP

Kirjanpitäjän apupojan siivoojatutun kalakaveri ajelee Tourmalettia ylös:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/gall...-the-tourmalet

Paljon kuvia...

----------


## viller

Contador jatkaa Saxo Bankissa kauden 2015 loppuun asti.

http://www.feltet.dk/nyheder/alberto...bage_til_riis/

http://www.teamsaxobank.com/ny_news....d=3654&lang=uk

----------


## Kal Pedal

Katos, katos. Conta osoittaa solidarisuuttaan. Veikkaan että suurempiakin euro/taalapinojakin on luvattu kun mihin Riis kykenee.

----------


## X-Caliber

> fani en ole ollut aikoihin.



En minäkään. En varsinaisesti koskaan ja entistä vähemmän  chaingate-episodin ja tämän venkoilun jälkeen. Sääntöjen mukaan äijä on  kuitenkin kakkunsa kärsinyt. Moraalinen lusiminen on sitten vähän niin  ja näin, kuten yllä todettiin. 

Lupaan hurrata kovaa jokaiselle joka AC:n voittaa Vueltassa (ja missä tahansa kilpailussa).

----------


## Indurain

Contador aloittaa kauden Argentiinassa.

http://agenciasanluis.com/2013/01/al...a-inmejorable/

----------


## Mattia

Albertoa ei sitten nähdä la Vuelta 2014  

http://yle.fi/urheilu/contador_hauta...9?ref=leiki-es

----------


## TetedeCourse

Conta AJAA Vueltassa:





*Published on Aug 14, 2014*
Alberto Contador will ride the Tour of Spain

“Hi all. I've been riding my bike during last ten days and yesterday was the first day I could climb a mountain pass without knee pain, and that excites me, motivates me and led me to take the decision that I will ride the Tour of Spain".

"I know it's a Tour of Spain that I'll have to take in a very different way than I had thought earlier in the season, or as I planned the Tour, but I think it can be very good for me thinking on the end of the season and either to start next year with guaranties, and perhaps in the last week I could be fighting for a stage win".

"Now I'll try to do my best in this last week until the start, see you all in Jerez!"

----------


## HXX1100H

Moi,  Nuorempaa Seliniä siteeraten: tulee vuosisadan Vuelta !

----------


## CamoN

Huikeita ukkoja nuo proffat, El Pistolero mukaanlukien. Jos vertaa vaikka siihen mitä normaali-ihmiselle käy kun menee jalka poikki - pari kuukautta saikkua ja otetaan senkin jälkeen rauhallisesti. Nämä äijät lähtee kuukauden jälkeen taas uuteen haasteeseen, ettei nyt menisi yksi kausi ilman jotain saavutusta. Hattua, tahi kypärää, täytyy nostaa.

----------


## r.a.i

http://youtu.be/vya4EgIX4lw

Alberto kertoo hieman mäkitreeneistä GCN reportterille.. On tossa vaan hirvee ero huippumiehen ja kaiketi kohtuu kovakuntoisen "taviksen" mäkikunnossa. En tunnista tuota toimittajaa, sanoo videolla olevansa ex pro, joten ei kait ihan keskikaljamies nykyäänkään...

----------


## Markku Silvenius

> http://youtu.be/vya4EgIX4lw En tunnista tuota toimittajaa, sanoo videolla olevansa ex pro, joten ei kait ihan keskikaljamies nykyäänkään...



Matt Stephens.

----------


## tapna

Näytti ihan Scarponilta etenkin viimeisessä iskussa. Aika mielenkiintoinen etupakka tuo 53/34

----------


## ristopee

http://www.mtv.fi/sport/muut-lajit/p...helppo/4789316

Contador puhuu lopettamisesta

----------


## plr

> Contador puhuu lopettamisesta



Tämä on hyvä tapa aloittaa neuvottelut 2017 eteenpäin kausista, on sitten lopettamassa tai ei.

----------


## jaksu

Twitter tänään tosiaan visertänyt, että Alberto lopettaa kauden ´16 jälkeen. Ainahan sitä voi tehdä comebackin jos siltä tuntuu. Keskiviikkona alkaa Ruta del Sol, jossa herrat Contador ja Froome ovat viivalla.

----------


## PeeHoo

Oleg Tinkov puhuu tylysti Contadorista, eikä huoli häntä kauden lopetusjuhliin. Tinkov uskoo, että AC aiheuttaa hankaluuksia Trekillä ensi vuonna, eikä menestystä tule Contadorille.

Joko näin on tai Tinkov on hyvin katkera. Tai sitten molempia. http://cycling-today.com/tinkov-dest...dont-like-him/

----------


## frp

Tuo meni jo niin överiksi, että kääntyy Tinkovia vastaan koko juttu.

----------


## PetriV

Eipä Tinkov vissiin itsekään ole mikään maailman helpoin ihminen? Varmasti artikkelissa on toinen puoli totta, mutta joskus huippu-urheilijoiden täytyy olla itsekkäitä ja omahyväisiä. Varsinkin viimeisen kappaleen kritiikki Contadorin nihkeästä suhtautumisesta juhlimiseen ja keskittymiseen seuraavan vuoden isoihin kisoihin on jokseenkin erikoinen.

----------


## Teemu H

Tinkov taitaa olla huumeiden vaikutuksen alaisena suurimman osan ajasta.

----------


## plr

Miksi ihmeessä Tinkov julkaisee tuollaista? Jos on tyytymätön urheilijan suorituksiin, niin sen voi kyllä sanoa myös asiallisesti.

----------


## kukavaa

Tinkkovi ja asiallisesti samassa lauseessa, tirsk. Kai ny tyyli pitää pitää loppuun asti.

edit. Eipäs ollukkaan, ku samassa viestissä. Vähän tirsk silti.

----------


## Munarello

Tinkovia harmittaa, ettei Alberto voittanut Tinkoffissa kaikkea mahdollista (edit: tai siis keltaista paitaa). Oli ikään kuin virhehankinta. Pitäähän se ketutus jollain tapaa purkaa ja tuo taitaa olla Tinkovin tapa.

----------


## Velluz

Vaikka pyöräily on joukkueajoa yleensä, niin kumminkin loppujen lopuksi siinä ajetaan vain ja ainoastaan itselle, niin siinä pitääkin olla itsekäs ja kusipää, jos meinaa pärjätä. Vähän niin kuin jääkiekosakin rapakon takana. Ei siellä hissukkaHelmiset pärjää, vaan terävillä kyynärpäillä pärjää paremmin.

----------


## titaani

Joo, Oleg on järkyttävä tomppeli. Viime kaudella profiloitui Sagania haukkumalla, mutta kas, Peter olikin maailmanmestari. Katsoiko kukaan eilen (la 8.10.) FST:lta dokumenttia Bjarne Riisistä? Siellä AC myös seikkaili. Löytynee myös Yle Areenasta. Päin vastoin kuin luullaan, puheli englantiakin ihan auttavasti.

----------


## Mattia

Vähiin käy ennen kun loppuu. Vuelta jää Contan viimeiseksi kisaksi.

https://yle.fi/urheilu/3-9761691

----------


## CamoN

Harmillista, ettei lopeta huippukunnossaan. Tai mistäs sitä tietää jos kuntopiikki vielä osuisi.

Contadorilla ei ole kovin puhdasta menneisyyttä (kuten ei monella muullakaan tasaisesti voittavalla pyöräilijällä), mutta kaikesta huolimatta iso aukko jää pelotoniin. Aika harva ajaa enää niin ennakkoluulottomasti, kuin Alberto on ajanut vielä tehomittareidenkin aikakaudella.

----------


## Teemu H

Erään aikakauden loppu. Peter Selinillä tulee Albertoa ikävä, ja varmasti minullakin  :Irvistys:

----------


## VesaP

> mutta kaikesta huolimatta iso aukko jää pelotoniin



Vaikka itsekin parjannut tätä Albertoa täällä niin pakko myöntää että kyllä peloton on väkisin vähän tylsempi sitten kun ei Conta ole enää viivalla. Eihän se ihan samassa iskussa ole enää viimevuosina ollut mutta 2015 Girossakos se oli siellä Mortirolossa missä tykitti kaikista ohi takaa tullen vielä. Toivomme Vueltasta hienoa kakkossijaa heti Froomen jälkeen!  :Hymy:

----------


## pulmark

Toivottavasti Contador tosiaan pystyisi järjestämään jäähyväiskisassaan jotain samankaltaista kuin 2012 ja 2016 Vueltassa. Itellä jäänyt myös mieleen hänen suorituksista erityisesti kamppailut Rasmussenin, Armstrongin ja A. Schleckin kanssa. 

Tietenkin myös karmean näköinen epileptinen kohtaus kesken etapin 2004, tajunnanmenetys, sairaalassa aivoissa todettu epämuodostuma, leikkaus ja lähes pari viikkoa koomassa jäänyt mieleen. Leikkauksesta toipumisen jälkeen huippulahjakkuudesta kehittyi loistava kilpailija.

----------


## rjr

Mutta doping ja siitä kiinnijääminen eivät ole jääneet mieleen? Eikä se, että Espanjan liitto taisi viivytellä asian kanssa niin kauan, että aktuaalista kilpailukieltoa jäi puolisen vuotta.

----------


## pulmark

> Mutta doping ja siitä kiinnijääminen eivät ole jääneet mieleen? Eikä se, että Espanjan liitto taisi viivytellä asian kanssa niin kauan, että aktuaalista kilpailukieltoa jäi puolisen vuotta.



Nostin kilpailusuoritukset esille, koska tämä ei varsinaisesti ole ns. D-ketju enkä ole myöskään täysin vakuuttunut ammattipyöräilyn historian tai ajajien suorituskyvyn kehityksen perusteella että kaikki muut ajelisi tänä päivänäkään puhtaina. 

Contadorin saama lopullinen dopingtuomio CAS taisi olla 2v kilpailukielto, 2010 TdF ja 2011 Giro suoritusten mitätöinti 2.5mEUR sakkojen lisäksi. Espanjan kansallinen liitto vapautti Contadorin ensin, mutta WADA ja UCI vei tapauksen CAS.

PS. CAS tuomioon liittyen tuomarit eivät voineet juridisista syistä käyttää tuomion perusteena virtsasta löytyneitä jäämiä muovimolekyyleistä, jotka viittasivat verenvaihtoon. Veripusseissa käytettyjen, muovista valmistettujen pehmentimien havaitseminen virtsasta oli jossain vaiheessa myötätuulessa kun on yritetty kehittää testiä oman veren tankkaukseen. Yksimielisyyteen tasoista ei kuitenkaan ole päästy koska noita muovin jämiä löytyy muistakin elintarviketeollisuudessa käytettävistä materiaaleista. Muistaakseni Contador testattiin peräkkäisinä päivinä ja lepopäivän jälkeisessä testissä muovin jämissä oli selvästi havaittava piikki.

----------


## Cat

> Nostin kilpailusuoritukset esille, koska tämä ei varsinaisesti ole ns. D-ketju enkä ole myöskään täysin vakuuttunut ammattipyöräilyn historian tai ajajien suorituskyvyn kehityksen perusteella että kaikki muut ajelisi tänä päivänäkään puhtaina. 
> 
> Contadorin saama lopullinen dopingtuomio CAS taisi olla 2v kilpailukielto, 2010 TdF ja 2011 Giro suoritusten mitätöinti 2.5mEUR sakkojen lisäksi. Espanjan kansallinen liitto vapautti Contadorin ensin, mutta WADA ja UCI vei tapauksen CAS.
> 
> PS. CAS tuomioon liittyen tuomarit eivät voineet juridisista syistä käyttää tuomion perusteena virtsasta löytyneitä jäämiä muovimolekyyleistä, jotka viittasivat verenvaihtoon. Veripusseissa käytettyjen, muovista valmistettujen pehmentimien havaitseminen virtsasta oli jossain vaiheessa myötätuulessa kun on yritetty kehittää testiä oman veren tankkaukseen. Yksimielisyyteen tasoista ei kuitenkaan ole päästy koska noita muovin jämiä löytyy muistakin elintarviketeollisuudessa käytettävistä materiaaleista. Muistaakseni Contador testattiin peräkkäisinä päivinä ja lepopäivän jälkeisessä testissä muovin jämissä oli selvästi havaittava piikki.



Nämä ovat vaikeita asioita pohtia. Sehän kiinnostaisi tietää, onko Alberton todellinen kunto muuttunut yhtään heikommaksi. Epätodellinen kunto vs todellinen kunto

----------

